# Losing my mind



## s_love

So currently Im a stay at home wife, actively looking for employment ever since I PCSed with my husband to California in April. Im literally driving myself crazy because I spend about 95% of my free time (when not job hunting) looking at baby clothes, furniture, etc.. reading TTC forum posts and looking for information that may help me get my bfp- especially since I got on meds last month to help me get AF and O. Lately FBjust depresses me because everyone and their mama are posting pregnancy announcements and ultrasound pics. Any other stay at home ladies having the same issue? Lol all my other hobbies dont seem to interest me anymore!


----------



## sadangel777

Heyas. I'm not a stay-at-home wife, but I know what you mean about getting TTC crazy and becoming disinterested with hobbies. I'm trying to force myself to be positive and less obsessive with this, but it's SO hard. I also hide ppl on FB who are PG/new moms because it was depressing me. I even had to back off of buying baby clothes after that last AF no-show because I felt so hopeless until I got back on track and started the Clomid. 

Patience is not my virtue. :winkwink:


----------



## Coolstar

OMG ttc is an addiction. I don't feel like doing anything,i just want a BFP. Charting,reading forums is making me crazy.I am not interested in anything and when i have nothing to think i just think is anything wrong with me or my DH? Why is it taking so long? When AF shows up i feel depressed.I just hate this phase of my life.I hate FB for the very reasons you both are.


----------



## Chris_25

Couldn't agree more with u ladies! I work full time and still manage to spend day n night obsessing especially that work isn't too busy lately... This is not cool I wish there was a way to keep ourselves occupied! :/


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> OMG ttc is an addiction. I don't feel like doing anything,i just want a BFP. Charting,reading forums is making me crazy.I am not interested in anything and when i have nothing to think i just think is anything wrong with me or my DH? Why is it taking so long? When AF shows up i feel depressed.I just hate this phase of my life.I hate FB for the very reasons you both are.

That's my biggest problem! Thinking of stuff and torturing myself with all the what if's


----------



## s_love

Exactly! I hear about an issue another couple is experiencing and I obsess that it could happen to me and then I spend hours researching. The thing is I'm tired of obsessing but it's like I'm stuck in this rut and I can't help myself. When I was still working (back in April) it was never this bad... I really need a job to occupy myself. 

I thought about blocking my FB friends who are happily pregnant but I can't make myself do it. I mean they are still friends and it's not their fault that they got pregnant and are happy. I'm worried that I am going to get depressed because of it. I was looking at a friend of mines pictures...she's in her 8th month and she puts of weekly pictures, I actually started to tear up because I want it to be me and I'm scared it won't happen. 

It's nice to vent and know I'm not alone but ladies this stress can't be good for us! :nope:


----------



## sadangel777

I know the stress is supposed to work against us; the theory is when most couples "relax," they end up conceiving. Both my cousin and my friend told me they didn't get their BFPs until they started to relax. But the longer it goes with no BFP, the harder it is to relax.

Plus, my friend said she wasn't even paying attention to her cycle when she got her BFP finally, but I can't disregard all of the info swimming around in my head! I will always notice EWCM, will always know what CD I am, especially taking Clomid! :wacko:

I think as long as we aren't too stressed, it'll be fine. Lots of ladies on this site are TTC crazy and got their BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Exactly! I hear about an issue another couple is experiencing and I obsess that it could happen to me and then I spend hours researching. The thing is I'm tired of obsessing but it's like I'm stuck in this rut and I can't help myself. When I was still working (back in April) it was never this bad... I really need a job to occupy myself.
> 
> I thought about blocking my FB friends who are happily pregnant but I can't make myself do it. I mean they are still friends and it's not their fault that they got pregnant and are happy. I'm worried that I am going to get depressed because of it. I was looking at a friend of mines pictures...she's in her 8th month and she puts of weekly pictures, I actually started to tear up because I want it to be me and I'm scared it won't happen.
> 
> It's nice to vent and know I'm not alone but ladies this stress can't be good for us! :nope:


This stress is really no good, but how does someone not stress something they want so bad and have no answer as to when they will have it? You shoul just hide those fb friends that's what I did to a few of my fb friends who are preg except for my close friends


----------



## Coolstar

I agree with Chris how not to stress for something which i want so bad :( TTC is a vicious cycle, i wish there was some rehab for not going crazy during ttc, i would have joined :) .I really need to stop stressing.After trying a lot i don't stress and symptom spot in my TWW :happydance:.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am not a stay at home either, but I am totally obsessed.. my DH is like what are you doing on the computer.. I'm like quit judging me!! hahahaha


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> I agree with Chris how not to stress for something which i want so bad :( TTC is a vicious cycle, i wish there was some rehab for not going crazy during ttc, i would have joined :) .I really need to stop stressing.After trying a lot i don't stress and symptom spot in my TWW :happydance:.

Id join rehab too if I could and youre very right, a very vicious cycle! Well for the next week and a half Im supposed to be BDing every other day... thinking of it now Im dreading it because of how much we have been doing it. Lol I really hope I get in the mood!


----------



## TanksCookies

aknqtpie said:


> I am not a stay at home either, but I am totally obsessed.. my DH is like what are you doing on the computer.. I'm like quit judging me!! hahahaha

BAHAHAHA My hubby does the exact same!


----------



## aknqtpie

It's like an addiction lol. One that I am slightly ashamed of ...


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> It's like an addiction lol. One that I am slightly ashamed of ...

Yeah Ill admit Im ashamed at how much time I spend on this sight reading posts lol. I look at it as being very energetic and enthused- even if other people (hubby and sisters) think Im crazY!


----------



## aknqtpie

They don't understand... I gotta have my fix!


----------



## s_love

Its official, we are addicts! Lol Im so glad I can come here and laugh at myself with other people who know what its like. It really does make it easier!


----------



## TanksCookies

DH caught me looking at cribs and bedding sets yesterday :S


----------



## s_love

Lol my hubby caught me looking at custom diaper bags and just shook his head... I denied it and tried to hide it but I wasnt fooling anyone :flower:


----------



## TanksCookies

I've learned how to close windows very quickly when he comes up from his man cave LOL to be honest he doesn't understand me being on the forums either


----------



## aknqtpie

Hahaha... I try not to start shopping online... I am surprised I haven't started a registry yet lol


----------



## TanksCookies

Sometimes that is a very hard urge to resist LOL I was just looking at cloth diapers!


----------



## aknqtpie

It is my job to fill up the landfill.. I am going with disposable. 

I think I am going to get off here tonight and read or do something that is unrelated to trying to get pregnant.. except for doing some BDing ... Gnight!


----------



## s_love

Night! I was looking at cloth diapers... I havent decided which way to go yet


----------



## TanksCookies

I haven't decided yet either. I'm trying to figure out if its worth it, you know putting poopy cloth in my washer or disposable diapers that just go right in the trash.


----------



## s_love

Ya know its funny... a few years ago I swore Id never get married or have kids. I honestly at one point thought I didnt want them. Its crazy what a 180 I did after meeting my DH.. Im obsessed! Lol who would have thought a debate on cloth and disposable diapers would one day be so interesting to me lol.


----------



## TanksCookies

HAHA I always knew I would get married and have children, but I had no clue about half of the things I've learned about in the last few months exploring forums. I never thought I'd be weighing the pros and cons of cloth diapers vs disposable LOL


----------



## Coolstar

Even my DH caught me looking at infant car seat :) Okay i think we all should go to a Rehab :)


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> I agree with Chris how not to stress for something which i want so bad :( TTC is a vicious cycle, i wish there was some rehab for not going crazy during ttc, i would have joined :) .I really need to stop stressing.After trying a lot i don't stress and symptom spot in my TWW :happydance:.

lol yea, seriously. I keep saying I wish I could get hypnotized.


----------



## aknqtpie

Bnbaa :)


----------



## s_love

I told myself I wouldn't get on much today, lol but this is the first place I went when i got on the Internet lol


----------



## Coolstar

Same here :) When i log in first i go to FF to update my temp and then bnb :)


----------



## maybesoon

I am right there with you ladies.... And it seems ya'll are the only ones who understand me. My poor DH totally doesn't get me. He doesn't understand why I'm so stressed, obsessed & upset all the time lately. But what he doesn't realize is he has 2 kiddos of his own that tell him a million times a day "Daddy, I love you".... What I wouldn't give to hear that. He doesn't understand that as happy as I am he has it, I'M COMPLETELY JEALOUS!!! Wrong, I know, I know, I know.... And it seems the longer I go without a BFP the worse it is on our relationship. I'm so obsessed it's causing us problems & I don't know how to stop. I have tried & can't. It's my HUGE Addiction right now. I actually talked to my DH last night about me starting counseling. At this point I will try anything. Maybe they will have a way for me to unstress myself..... I've been obsessing lately about what is wrong with me, even though my doc has ran tests & there's no reason they can find that I shouldn't be able to get pregnant.... If only screaming loudly would solve it all.... lol


----------



## Chris_25

maybesoon said:


> I am right there with you ladies.... And it seems ya'll are the only ones who understand me. My poor DH totally doesn't get me. He doesn't understand why I'm so stressed, obsessed & upset all the time lately. But what he doesn't realize is he has 2 kiddos of his own that tell him a million times a day "Daddy, I love you".... What I wouldn't give to hear that. He doesn't understand that as happy as I am he has it, I'M COMPLETELY JEALOUS!!! Wrong, I know, I know, I know.... And it seems the longer I go without a BFP the worse it is on our relationship. I'm so obsessed it's causing us problems & I don't know how to stop. I have tried & can't. It's my HUGE Addiction right now. I actually talked to my DH last night about me starting counseling. At this point I will try anything. Maybe they will have a way for me to unstress myself..... I've been obsessing lately about what is wrong with me, even though my doc has ran tests & there's no reason they can find that I shouldn't be able to get pregnant.... If only screaming loudly would solve it all.... lol



I feel for you hunnie I also thought about counceling. I am in the same boat as you! :cry:also the amount of stress at work is not helping me at all!


----------



## maybesoon

Chris_25 said:


> I feel for you hunnie I also thought about counceling. I am in the same boat as you! :cry:also the amount of stress at work is not helping me at all!

Me either Chris.... I am a paralegal/office manager for a law firm & it's been so crazy busy lately.... I'm just ready for some good news for a change.


----------



## s_love

Luckily (but also unlucky because I want a job) I dont have stress from work. Im going to stay yoga today or pilates. Nothing too high impact, because evern though Im not pregnant, Im worried about doing too much and throwing something off. I have taken pilates in the past and I really enjoyed it. I hope it will help me to relax about the whole situation.


----------



## maybesoon

s_love said:


> Luckily (but also unlucky because I want a job) I dont have stress from work. Im going to stay yoga today or pilates. Nothing too high impact, because evern though Im not pregnant, Im worried about doing too much and throwing something off. I have taken pilates in the past and I really enjoyed it. I hope it will help me to relax about the whole situation.

Good luck! Hope it helps relax you.


----------



## Chris_25

maybesoon said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I feel for you hunnie I also thought about counceling. I am in the same boat as you! :cry:also the amount of stress at work is not helping me at all!
> 
> Me either Chris.... I am a paralegal/office manager for a law firm & it's been so crazy busy lately.... I'm just ready for some good news for a change.Click to expand...



Yes, me too! I need a change and I also need some good news :( I work with a bunch of idiots


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Luckily (but also unlucky because I want a job) I dont have stress from work. Im going to stay yoga today or pilates. Nothing too high impact, because evern though Im not pregnant, Im worried about doing too much and throwing something off. I have taken pilates in the past and I really enjoyed it. I hope it will help me to relax about the whole situation.


Yes, I did yoga a few months ago and had a mini heart attack lol I am also scared of doing something as well. I am thinking of joining again


----------



## Coolstar

I opened my FB account and guess what????? I cant take this anymore :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: People have babies and here i am waiting for ov after that waiting in TWW and then AF comes and then again waiting for ov.Next will be my 10 cycle of ttc. Is ttc really so tough or it is just for some unlucky people like me :(


----------



## maybesoon

Coolstar said:


> I opened my FB account and guess what????? I cant take this anymore :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: People have babies and here i am waiting for ov after that waiting in TWW and then AF comes and then again waiting for ov.Next will be my 10 cycle of ttc. Is ttc really so tough or it is just for some unlucky people like me :(

oh Coolstar, It seems there are more of us unlucky people than I ever thought! And although it does help to have people to chat with & share frustrations with, it's not the same as having someone close to you understand. 

I decided today to start looking for a counselor. I'm hoping that I can go vent & get my frustrations & anger out (because I'm just gonna go ahead & admit I AM ANGRY). Maybe it will help me to relax and destress. Maybe it will help me to not take everything everyone says to heart. Maybe it will help me learn to deal with everyone around me (including my DH) having children of their own. And hopefully it will help me find a way to feel like I fit in when I'm not only in social settings but also at home (which I don't these days)... 

Best of Luck to you! Hoping you get a BFP really soon!!!!


----------



## Coolstar

maybesoon: I think it is a good decision to go to a counselor. And i understand it must be very tough to deal with your DH kids.Sometime i think that if i have just one baby i will never ask for the second one. Some people complain that is taking them long time to conceive their 2 or 3 kid and i just think "You just don't know how lucky you guys are that at least you have a baby, just look at my situation" .


----------



## maybesoon

Coolstar, I completely agree with you. I've got a cousin who has 4 already oldest 18 & youngest only 1yr old. The second she heard someone ask me when I was going to have a baby, she started making plans to have another. She is on the mirena implant & has been talking to my Aunt (her mom) about getting it removed... The whole family thinks she crazy. But it really just makes me mad cause she's like little miss fertile mertile & all I want is 1, just 1 baby of my own. One baby I can look at & see some of me in....


----------



## maybesoon

bahahahaha.... Ok here's to losing one's mind.... I just realized that while everyone in my office was laughing at a really funny joke, I was trying not to laugh because I'm afraid the pressure will help AF start.... Seriously.... Yep, to counseling I go!!!!


----------



## Miaw

Hi girls

Reading all your posts made me feel so much better, I didn't think I was alone in my situation but I never seen anyone really talk about it. And certainly not the people around me. I have no one to connect to really... none of my close friends or sisters are TTC or even NTNP, and will not be for a while.

I am just like you girls, I spend so much time online looking a these forums, or other website, reading articles and studies. Looking at baby items. I have not been trying for that long, but I want this so bad (and have been wanting it for years, way before I even met my fiance) it actually hurts.

I don,t have Facebook, thank god, the way you girls talk about it I don't think I could stand it. Seeing all those people you used to know and how many kids they have now. NO thanks.


----------



## Coolstar

maybesoon said:


> bahahahaha.... Ok here's to losing one's mind.... I just realized that while everyone in my office was laughing at a really funny joke, I was trying not to laugh because I'm afraid the pressure will help AF start.... Seriously.... Yep, to counseling I go!!!!

Lol.... i think we all have lost our mind.And AF is like a tyrant for us :growlmad:.I told my DH that one yr back when i was not ttc i was so happy and now i have lost my mind.


----------



## Coolstar

Miaw: You are lucky that you don't have FB account.I am actively ttc from last 9 cycle and believe me it becomes worse when you are actively trying ttc.We are all in the same boat losing our mind slowly.


----------



## s_love

Ok since one person said it, Im angry too!! Just today 3 more people announced pregnancies! 3! Ugh.. so I went to do my OPK (yesterday was day 5 after Clomid so supposedly I should O sometime between yesterday and the 19th) but of course it was a big ol negative. I want to cry.


----------



## aknqtpie

s_love... I have been taking them for about a week now, and still nada on my OPK.. I feel your pain. According to the "my days" app that I have on my phone.. If I am normal, I should O on Friday... Sooo.. hopefully I will get a positive OPK.. or atleast a darker one. I have BD'd the last two days, and plan on doing it every day this week.. just to be on the safe side.


----------



## maybesoon

s_love said:


> Ok since one person said it, Im angry too!! Just today 3 more people announced pregnancies! 3! Ugh.. so I went to do my OPK (yesterday was day 5 after Clomid so supposedly I should O sometime between yesterday and the 19th) but of course it was a big ol negative. I want to cry.

Thank you!!! I'm sorry you are angry too, but at the same time, it's kinda nice to know I'm not alone & someone else is having the same emotions as me....

Best of Luck! Hang in there... I know it's hard to stay positive, but we must try!!!


----------



## Coolstar

I don't take Clomid but this cycle i never got a + opk and FF has given my ov day.


----------



## sadangel777

aknqtpie and s_love: I am in the same boat with these OPKs! CD16 for me today and my Ovacue monitor said Sunday was my most fertile day but I still haven't gotten a +OPK! 

Have either of you had any cramping? I have had pretty bad AF-like cramps since yesterday but today they are tapering off. They may be OV cramping but I'm not sure! And DH is being difficult with the BDing. I'm pretty sure on Sunday and this a.m. we BD with no spermies (if you catch my drift). I think mentally he is afraid! So I think last Thursday was our only real BD. :cry: I think it's too far away even with Preseed because I don't know if I OV!

Cool, you have never gotten a +OPK? But BBT is working for you?

Sometimes I'm so sick of all the fluids that I just can't stand it! :winkwink:


----------



## aknqtpie

I haven't had any cramping, but i have felt a twinge in my side.. but it could be all psychological...


----------



## Coolstar

Angel:FF is showing ovulation with .2 shift in temp although i never got +opk. About DH, we also had the same problem 2 cycles back (Maybe it is to do with tension).I know it adds to already frustrated situation :( .I asked my DH to take multivitamins,it helped us a little. I would suggest the same to your DH, no harm in taking multivitamins.


----------



## maybesoon

I couldn't stand it any longer. Took a test & just my luck it was defective... No line at all. Going to try again in the am...


----------



## aknqtpie

I just envisioned someone trying to return a "defective" test.... that was a funny thought.. lol.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> I opened my FB account and guess what????? I cant take this anymore :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: People have babies and here i am waiting for ov after that waiting in TWW and then AF comes and then again waiting for ov.Next will be my 10 cycle of ttc. Is ttc really so tough or it is just for some unlucky people like me :(



Blah the story of my life! You and I are on the same months


----------



## Coolstar

Ya same cycle and same age :) .I am also 30.I feel i will hit menopause if i don't conceive soon :(


----------



## Chris_25

I swear don't think that thought doesn't cross my mind too! Ugh I'm freakin old :( ok I know we aren't that old but still lol what cd are u


----------



## vietmamsie

Can totally relate, I work part time, so I have a lot of free time, and I really don't want to admit how much of that time I spend looking up info about TTC and reading baby blogs and pregnancy blogs. I can't even remember what I used to do online (actually I do, and it was equally depressing: celebrity gossip, healthy living blogs and diet info :wacko:). 

In attempting to stop all my obsession I bought a sewing machine, but all I want to make now is baby clothes and blankets and things!!! Even my new hobby has potential TTC addiction hazards!


----------



## s_love

Angel: I had some mild cramping today, I was wondering what it was myself. I actually had some after I had BDing and have an orgasm (sorry if TMI). I googled it and read it was normal, but I dont know what they are today. 

Maybesoon: That really sucks! I hope the next one comes out better with your bfp!

aknqtpie: I thought about it and laughed too lol

So I havent dont the BBT but I use the OPKs... Im beginning to think I should start....


----------



## s_love

vietmamsie said:


> Can totally relate, I work part time, so I have a lot of free time, and I really don't want to admit how much of that time I spend looking up info about TTC and reading baby blogs and pregnancy blogs. I can't even remember what I used to do online (actually I do, and it was equally depressing: celebrity gossip, healthy living blogs and diet info :wacko:).
> 
> In attempting to stop all my obsession I bought a sewing machine, but all I want to make now is baby clothes and blankets and things!!! Even my new hobby has potential TTC addiction hazards!

Its crazy how it takes over almost every aspect of our lives!!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> I swear don't think that thought doesn't cross my mind too! Ugh I'm freakin old :( ok I know we aren't that old but still lol what cd are u

I know we are not that old but you know ttc can make you go crazy :headspin: lol.I am CD18, what about you?


----------



## sadangel777

OMG I'm 32 and feel old, too! I think I feel older because DH is 40 &#8212; that's why I put my foot down with TTC because if we have a child NOW, he will be 50 when they are 10!!! And he turns 41 in November and I'm not preggers yet ... LOL.

But there are people in their 40s having babies, so we are doing just fine!


----------



## s_love

You ladies are crazy! Yall are all still young! 30s are not old! 

My hubby just turned 26 earlier this month and he hasnt stopped going on about how old he is now lol.


----------



## aknqtpie

s_love said:


> You ladies are crazy! Yall are all still young! 30s are not old!
> 
> My hubby just turned 26 earlier this month and he hasnt stopped going on about how old he is now lol.

I like to give all my coworkers crap. I am the youngest regular employee there (I am 28), so whenever they bring up old tv shows or old music I give them a blank stare... the best was when they brought up the Dukes of Hazard... and I said .. "oh the one with Jessica Simpson as Daisy?" (knowing full well which one they were really talking about) ... i figure I better embrace being young while I can.. pretty soon I won't be the youngest one there


----------



## maybesoon

OMG OMG OMG!!!! So I took another test this am.... And a BFP!!! The lines are kinda faint but they are definately there! Now I'm worried it's a false positive.... eeekkk!!!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1033.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## aknqtpie

I see it!!! COngrats!!!


----------



## Coolstar

It is definitely BFP, Congrats :)


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you ladies.... Now the nerves start cause I'm reading that blue dye tests are notorious for giving false positives. I'm headed to the store at lunch for some pink dye tests....


----------



## Coolstar

AF came today morning :( Last cycle was just 18 days.


----------



## sadangel777

Aww Coolstar Im so sorry! *Hugs*

Maybe, congrats! That doesnt look like an evap line to me, too dark! 

Ladies, the more of us who get their bfps the better! We r right behind .... us!


----------



## s_love

Coolstar- Im sorry hun! :hugs: Stay positive!

Maybesoon- Congrats! Keep us posted with your pink dye test!


----------



## maybesoon

s_love said:


> Coolstar- Im sorry hun! :hugs: Stay positive!
> 
> Maybesoon- Congrats! Keep us posted with your pink dye test!

Here is the pink dye test I took just now!!!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1038.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sadangel777

Yayyyyy!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Coolstar - :hugs: it will happen soon!!! 

Maybe - Yay!!! 

I think I am going to O today. I got another definitely positive OPK (yesterday I got a positive as well)... and I am getting twinges in the side... I have BD'd every night since Monday, and plan on it tonight... hopefully I will see my temp spike tomorrow!


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ladies!!!! Best of Luck & lots of :dust::dust::dust: to each of you! I'm really keeping my fxed that I see :bfp: from each of you soon!!!!


----------



## s_love

Maybe-Congrats again!! So happy for you!

aknqtpie- awesome, Glad you got +! Have fun with your BDing!


This is day 7 after Clomid for me, still negative OPKs... waiting and it sucks!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I swear don't think that thought doesn't cross my mind too! Ugh I'm freakin old :( ok I know we aren't that old but still lol what cd are u
> 
> I know we are not that old but you know ttc can make you go crazy :headspin: lol.I am CD18, what about you?Click to expand...

It sure can! I am CD12


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> AF came today morning :( Last cycle was just 18 days.

Sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

maybesoon said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Coolstar- Im sorry hun! :hugs: Stay positive!
> 
> Maybesoon- Congrats! Keep us posted with your pink dye test!
> 
> Here is the pink dye test I took just now!!!Click to expand...



Congratulations, that's wonderful


----------



## sadangel777

S_Love, are you BBT as well as OPK? I never got a +OPK but my monitor gave me my peak days and according to my temps, I OV around Tuesday. 

I have heard from a lot of people who say OPKs don't work for them on Clomid, so I don't want you to miss your day! I also heard it delays OV so that's why I was so worried about it! When you only BD twice a month it makes TTC hard. :dohh:

Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## s_love

Angel- No Ive never done the BBT, just the OPKs. I probably should start... I hope I do OV, we are bding every other day so hopefully we still have a chance.


----------



## s_love

Ok so I just signed up for Fertility Friend and Im going to start bbt charting after this cycle (hopefully I wont need to). Is it better to take your temp. orally or vaginally??


----------



## aknqtpie

I take mine orally, but heard you get more accurate results vaginally... 

You can always follow this advise... https://community.thebump.com/cs/ks/f.../65354911.aspx 

*snickers*


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> So currently Im a stay at home wife, actively looking for employment ever since I PCSed with my husband to California in April. Im literally driving myself crazy because I spend about 95% of my free time (when not job hunting) looking at baby clothes, furniture, etc.. reading TTC forum posts and looking for information that may help me get my bfp- especially since I got on meds last month to help me get AF and O. Lately FBjust depresses me because everyone and their mama are posting pregnancy announcements and ultrasound pics. Any other stay at home ladies having the same issue? Lol all my other hobbies dont seem to interest me anymore!

I hear you. I've been driving myself crazy lately because I never thought it would take this long to get pregnant. You spend half your life trying to avoid it, then you think it will be automatic when you're ready. Boy, was I wrong. On my last ob-gyn visit, the doc told me to be 'patient' after trying for nearly 3 years and basically never really using protection. I totally get it. He finally agreed to put me on clomid, and I had high hopes, although now I'm beginning to think I'm out. I know I O'd, I know I had multiple follicles but now I think I'm out...again. Granted, it's only 10 dpo, but like you, I'm driving myself absolutely bonkers.


----------



## Chris_25

I take it orally


----------



## sadangel777

S_Love &#8212; FF is a good place to record BBT. I take mine orally; got a good thermometer and I keep it right by the bed. If you are BDing every other day you will do just fine! I WISH my DH was up for that (no pun intended)!

Conceive &#8212; don't get yourself down! There's no way of knowing yet, and you're not out til AF shows!

Clomid peeps &#8212; I had cramping a few days ago that tapered off (after I think I OV) but it's back! And it hurts!!! Anyone else getting this pre/post OV?


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm getting AF like cramps today.. so I think I might be OV today. Not on Clomid..


----------



## Chris_25

It ain't over till af although I kno the feeling how we are just so used to our period coming


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm only on CD16.. so I know it isn't AF Cramps, but thats the best way to describe it :) I got my pos OPK last night and was getting twinges in my side this morning, which went into bloating/cramping feeling.


----------



## sadangel777

aknqtpie, that's exactly what it feels like to me too! Although according to temps and monitor I should have already OV'd. And the cramps were here days ago and tapered off, but are showing up again today! Gosh my body is so confusing!


----------



## s_love

I had AF-like cramps yesterday and the day before, but not today... I have nothing to compare it to temperature wise. Lol I wish I understood my body too! I dont like not knowing exactly whats going on with me and trying to decode myself lol.


----------



## Chris_25

I always wish I could own a sonogram machine lol


----------



## sadangel777

So mad at DH. Hes too tired or too hot or blah blah blah. Why do i need him to do this. Wtf is the point of being miserable on clomid, no sperm no pg ... simple math. Like he cares.


----------



## aknqtpie

Men.. pain in the butts. I always say.. can't live with 'em .. can't kill 'em :) 

Hopefully he shapes up!!!


----------



## nic18

i'm a stay at home 'wife' aswell :), and i do exactly what you do! i am currently looking for employment aswell, and i am constantly on the laptop looking at this forum & stalking google about baby stuff or stuff of ttc! i know exactly how you feel! x


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> So mad at DH. Hes too tired or too hot or blah blah blah. Why do i need him to do this. Wtf is the point of being miserable on clomid, no sperm no pg ... simple math. Like he cares.

Im sorry Angel! I cant imagine how frustrating it is for you DH to not put in his share of work for this. I know a lot of people have said them and their OHs lose steam and BDing becomes a chore. Itll happen lady! Just keep on with your test and attack mode! 

I got my first +OPK this morning! There was no guessing, the line was as dark as could be! DH and I bd'ed really early this AM (around 2:30am) and we twice on the 16th. Hubby is on duty for the next 24 hours(7am this morning to 7am tomorrow) so I guess when he gets home we should BD again? Lol is that enough?! I dont want to miss this window!


----------



## sadangel777

Omgosh! U r bding so much! I am envious lol! My temp skyrocketed today so i think i ov yesterday. tried bd this morning and again, think he didnt finish because nothing when i wiped. schmeh. i think u r otw to a bfp!


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Omgosh! U r bding so much! I am envious lol! My temp skyrocketed today so i think i ov yesterday. tried bd this morning and again, think he didnt finish because nothing when i wiped. schmeh. i think u r otw to a bfp!

I really hope so! Im trying not to get excited... one step at a time! Im just excited that Im actually ovulating!

Have you talked to your hubby about why he cant finish? Is it nerves or stress? Im sorry :nope: I know you must be frustrated beyond belief!


----------



## sadangel777

I mentioned it once a couple cycles ago and asked him if there was something wrong with me ... he said no, that sometimes its not as 'explosive' as others ... but seriously there is nothing there when I wipe so I don't know what's going on. I'm afraid now he's more self-conscious about it though so I'm trying not to draw attention to it. I know he's probably worried about the PG thing because it's me that wants to do it now. If he had it his way, we'd never TTC! 

I just hope something got in there in case I OV.

I have crosshairs again on FF chart but they are dotted. Not sure if I OV Monday or not!


----------



## Coolstar

Angel : Why is it dotted CH? Didn't you get a +opk?


----------



## sadangel777

Never got a +OPK; I stopped testing around Wednesday though. 

I think it is dotted because my temp dropped a second time (when that happened, the crosshairs vanished!) and then spiked this morning; the crosshairs came back but they were dotted. FF says it can no longer guarantee my OV date. So confusing!

How are things with you Cool?


----------



## Coolstar

Ok i got it, I think you got dotted CH since you never got +opk. It happened to me last cycle. Things are fine with me.I am CD3, i am trying not to take any tension.


----------



## sadangel777

Good idea! It's hard not to stress out! I'm trying to chillax. 

I was reading old threads again where everyone TTC has since gotten PG! It's very inspiring!


----------



## s_love

Im still trying to figure all these charts out! Apparently Im dumb because its hard for me to figure them out!


----------



## sadangel777

You are not dumb! They are confusing as heck!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yes they are... especially if your chart doesnt look like angels with a flat line


----------



## sadangel777

Lol ... i fudged the beginning numbers because i was only temping some and not writing it down. ;-)


----------



## aknqtpie

I thought they looked too good too be true.


----------



## s_love

Lol. Just the last few days of doing this it looks like my numbers are all over the place. I'm getting sick and running low grade fever today so I know that doesn't help!


----------



## aknqtpie

You should post your chart in your signature so we can all psychoanalyze it with you!


----------



## s_love

Lol when I get a few more days of data I will, right now it's just like 5 days


----------



## aknqtpie

s_love said:


> Lol when I get a few more days of data I will, right now it's just like 5 days

There's a lot of psycho analysis that can happen with 5 days lol


----------



## s_love

Lol, ok you covinced me! Lol now I just have to figure out how exactly to do this! :thumbup:


----------



## aknqtpie

In FF.. go to the sharing drop down and then select get code..


----------



## s_love

Thanks! Well ladies there we go... analyze me! Lol


----------



## aknqtpie

s_love said:


> Thanks! Well ladies there we go... analyze me! Lol

Lookin good! hahahahaha


----------



## s_love

Also I would like to add that Im not so great with the cervical mucus. I do not produce a lot at all... never really have so I have the tiniest bit to go on.... I try to be as accurate as possible but sometimes I dont know!

Ive had tests for hormones and thyroid and they all came back normal, is there any other reason I would produce alot of CM?


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't think i produce a lot either.. I attempt to test it, but eh..


----------



## s_love

Ive been up for an hour and I still dont have to pee... Ugh lol I really need to to do my OPK! And also, even though I feel feverish and crappy, Im not running fever at all! Lol my body has been so out of whack since the Provera and Clomid, I dont know what its doing at all!


----------



## Coolstar

psycho analysis lol !! 10 cycles ttc i can say i have became Chart expert analyst :)


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> psycho analysis lol !! 10 cycles ttc i can say i have became Chart expert analyst :)

Lol well I am open to hear anything an expert has to tell me about my chart! :thumbup:


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> psycho analysis lol !! 10 cycles ttc i can say i have became Chart expert analyst :)
> 
> Lol well I am open to hear anything an expert has to tell me about my chart! :thumbup:Click to expand...

My analysis : You got +opk. Carry on with :sex: Temp shift are not high enough to say you ovulated today.Need some more temp.Baby dust :)


----------



## sadangel777

Get your BD on!!


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies, 

Just checking in to see i there are any updates? I think AF is coming after me...


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls not sure if my chart works in my sig, but it looks crazy this month and i'm on day 16 and still have not yet ovulated which is very strange! :(


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Hi girls not sure if my chart works in my sig, but it looks crazy this month and i'm on day 16 and still have not yet ovulated which is very strange! :(

Hey Chris,

How long is your cycle? Don't worry, I only ovulated on CD16 or 17 (positive opk for 2 days) and I usually have a 29-31 day cycle.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls not sure if my chart works in my sig, but it looks crazy this month and i'm on day 16 and still have not yet ovulated which is very strange! :(
> 
> Hey Chris,
> 
> How long is your cycle? Don't worry, I only ovulated on CD16 or 17 (positive opk for 2 days) and I usually have a 29-31 day cycle.Click to expand...



My cycle are usually 28-32 days. I have been using the fertility monitor,opk's and temping


----------



## s_love

Angel- we have been! Lol but I think my hubby is getting worn out! 
Chris- I'm no good at reading charts, otherwise I'd give some feedback!

As for updates I have to say I've been reading a lot of different stuff and now I have myself scared that my OPKs were false positives. I've been feeling crappy the past few days and last night/early this morning I had very light cramps. I'm on CD 18 and on day 21 I go to get blood work done to make sure I OVed. I really hope I did!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris :Maybe you will ovulate late this cycle.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love: Even i would be going for 21 day blood work this cycle.Hope our results come back good.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> s_love: Even i would be going for 21 day blood work this cycle.Hope our results come back good.

Thanks, me too! If it comes back negative its going to break my heart. Seeing the +opk for the first time in so many months really lifted my spirits, Im seriously going to be heart broken to find out Im still not OVing and it was a false positive.


----------



## maybesoon

s_love said:


> Thanks, me too! If it comes back negative its going to break my heart. Seeing the +opk for the first time in so many months really lifted my spirits, Im seriously going to be heart broken to find out Im still not OVing and it was a false positive.

Best of Luck!!! Hope you get back great results!


----------



## s_love

maybesoon said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, me too! If it comes back negative its going to break my heart. Seeing the +opk for the first time in so many months really lifted my spirits, Im seriously going to be heart broken to find out Im still not OVing and it was a false positive.
> 
> Best of Luck!!! Hope you get back great results!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! 

This is my first time having my progesterone levels checked.. how long does it take for the results to come back?


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Angel- we have been! Lol but I think my hubby is getting worn out!
> Chris- I'm no good at reading charts, otherwise I'd give some feedback!
> 
> As for updates I have to say I've been reading a lot of different stuff and now I have myself scared that my OPKs were false positives. I've been feeling crappy the past few days and last night/early this morning I had very light cramps. I'm on CD 18 and on day 21 I go to get blood work done to make sure I OVed. I really hope I did!


Good luck on the blood work!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, me too! If it comes back negative its going to break my heart. Seeing the +opk for the first time in so many months really lifted my spirits, Im seriously going to be heart broken to find out Im still not OVing and it was a false positive.
> 
> Best of Luck!!! Hope you get back great results!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> This is my first time having my progesterone levels checked.. how long does it take for the results to come back?Click to expand...


I had my blood work done on day 17 and I got it back the day after


----------



## sadangel777

Yes it usually only takes a day or two. 

went in today for progesterone check and i go in wednesday too. hope we ov'd! 

Starting to symptom spot tho im trying not to. how about u?


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Yes it usually only takes a day or two.
> 
> went in today for progesterone check and i go in wednesday too. hope we ov'd!
> 
> Starting to symptom spot tho im trying not to. how about u?

Nope, Im not seeing any symptoms at all! Lol Im just sitting here lost as to whats going on with my body!


----------



## aknqtpie

I want to symptom spot.. but I know it is too early to start it.. maybe in another 4-5 days I can justify looking for symptoms!


----------



## s_love

Symptom spotting just upsets me because I convince myself that everything is in place and then bfn! I try very very hard not to!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it usually only takes a day or two.
> 
> went in today for progesterone check and i go in wednesday too. hope we ov'd!
> 
> Starting to symptom spot tho im trying not to. how about u?
> 
> Nope, Im not seeing any symptoms at all! Lol Im just sitting here lost as to whats going on with my body!Click to expand...



You and me both woman! Lol


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it usually only takes a day or two.
> 
> went in today for progesterone check and i go in wednesday too. hope we ov'd!
> 
> Starting to symptom spot tho im trying not to. how about u?
> 
> Nope, Im not seeing any symptoms at all! Lol Im just sitting here lost as to whats going on with my body!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both woman! LolClick to expand...

I hate this feeling! Lol. Also the Clomid and Provera have really thrown off my hormones I guess. I have been so sensitive and want to cry over everything lately!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it usually only takes a day or two.
> 
> went in today for progesterone check and i go in wednesday too. hope we ov'd!
> 
> Starting to symptom spot tho im trying not to. how about u?
> 
> Nope, Im not seeing any symptoms at all! Lol Im just sitting here lost as to whats going on with my body!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both woman! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I hate this feeling! Lol. Also the Clomid and Provera have really thrown off my hormones I guess. I have been so sensitive and want to cry over everything lately!Click to expand...


Aw lol that feeling sucks! I think I'm going to start the medication in October I'm scared


----------



## sadangel777

Aww I know u do, love! Itll be ok!

Dont be scared chris! Its not that bad; ill do it over again next month if i have to! 

Hopefully none of us will need to tho!! ;-)


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Aww I know u do, love! Itll be ok!
> 
> Dont be scared chris! Its not that bad; ill do it over again next month if i have to!
> 
> Hopefully none of us will need to tho!! ;-)



Thanks, the doctor was giving me injections and femara


----------



## sadangel777

Were the femara and injections side effects bad?


----------



## s_love

Angel- did they say when you are getting your results? Im getting so antsy to go get my test done!

Chris- Clomid wasnt bad for me... a few hot flashes (I took the pill in the morning) and some mood swings and some cramping, but nothing unbearable! Dont be scared!

Soo just had to vent a little... So my husband plays football for his base team and they are having a game tonight. Im not feeling well (sinus infection) and he posted on FB "Even though my wife is sick shes driving an hour to come watch me play, Im a lucky man!" All the sudden his family was asking "morning sickness?" and saying "its about time!" before we could answer... when we finally commented and said no they were like "Oh well you had us going, that wasnt nice" ... we never had them going, we didnt even tell them we were ttc... its not their business. But being all nervous as I am to find out if I even OVed this month, it really got under my skin. End vent. lol


----------



## aknqtpie

s_love said:


> Angel- did they say when you are getting your results? Im getting so antsy to go get my test done!
> 
> Chris- Clomid wasnt bad for me... a few hot flashes (I took the pill in the morning) and some mood swings and some cramping, but nothing unbearable! Dont be scared!
> 
> Soo just had to vent a little... So my husband plays football for his base team and they are having a game tonight. Im not feeling well (sinus infection) and he posted on FB "Even though my wife is sick shes driving an hour to come watch me play, Im a lucky man!" All the sudden his family was asking "morning sickness?" and saying "its about time!" before we could answer... when we finally commented and said no they were like "Oh well you had us going, that wasnt nice" ... we never had them going, we didnt even tell them we were ttc... its not their business. But being all nervous as I am to find out if I even OVed this month, it really got under my skin. End vent. lol

Oh goodness.. I am glad my family doesn't know. I am pretty sure my family doesn't think I will ever have children.. hehehe


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Angel- did they say when you are getting your results? Im getting so antsy to go get my test done!
> 
> Chris- Clomid wasnt bad for me... a few hot flashes (I took the pill in the morning) and some mood swings and some cramping, but nothing unbearable! Dont be scared!
> 
> Soo just had to vent a little... So my husband plays football for his base team and they are having a game tonight. Im not feeling well (sinus infection) and he posted on FB "Even though my wife is sick shes driving an hour to come watch me play, Im a lucky man!" All the sudden his family was asking "morning sickness?" and saying "its about time!" before we could answer... when we finally commented and said no they were like "Oh well you had us going, that wasnt nice" ... we never had them going, we didnt even tell them we were ttc... its not their business. But being all nervous as I am to find out if I even OVed this month, it really got under my skin. End vent. lol



Oh sheesh people are nuts I swear n they can't mind their business lol today fb had 5 people in my newsfeed in a row about pregnancies and babies born lol anyway I just took an opk and I saw a smiley face! Omg I'm shocked and it's day 17 but my fertility monitor was low this morning I'm confused?


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Were the femara and injections side effects bad?

I don't thinkso the doctor told me headaches oh lovely because I suffer from migraines


----------



## ElleT613

s_love said:


> So currently Im a stay at home wife, actively looking for employment ever since I PCSed with my husband to California in April. Im literally driving myself crazy because I spend about 95% of my free time (when not job hunting) looking at baby clothes, furniture, etc.. reading TTC forum posts and looking for information that may help me get my bfp- especially since I got on meds last month to help me get AF and O. Lately FBjust depresses me because everyone and their mama are posting pregnancy announcements and ultrasound pics. Any other stay at home ladies having the same issue? Lol all my other hobbies dont seem to interest me anymore!

FB can be seriously depressing! And just recently someone commented "When you are getting a bun in the oven... your clock is ticking". Are they freeking serious? Who says that?!?!? I am not a stay at home wife but I can definitely relate. Anyway, hang in there--- maybe we should stay off facebook, lol. :dust:


----------



## Chris_25

I almost just deleted fb (yet again)


----------



## s_love

ElleT613 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> So currently Im a stay at home wife, actively looking for employment ever since I PCSed with my husband to California in April. Im literally driving myself crazy because I spend about 95% of my free time (when not job hunting) looking at baby clothes, furniture, etc.. reading TTC forum posts and looking for information that may help me get my bfp- especially since I got on meds last month to help me get AF and O. Lately FBjust depresses me because everyone and their mama are posting pregnancy announcements and ultrasound pics. Any other stay at home ladies having the same issue? Lol all my other hobbies dont seem to interest me anymore!
> 
> FB can be seriously depressing! And just recently someone commented "When you are getting a bun in the oven... your clock is ticking". Are they freeking serious? Who says that?!?!? I am not a stay at home wife but I can definitely relate. Anyway, hang in there--- maybe we should stay off facebook, lol. :dust:Click to expand...

I know people think they are being funny when they say stuff like that, but seriously... want to smack them! Lol

Chris - I take it there has been lots of baby activity on FB?


----------



## maybesoon

People can be so stupid. I really don't think they mean any harm, but they just don't understand. Not that it helps to know that.... I know it was that way with my friends & family. My bff can get preggers by just walking by a guy. So as much as she knew I really really wanted a baby, she still didn't understand what I was going through. And the more she would bring it up, the harder it was for me to even want to answer the phone when she called. And being around her & her 3 kiddos, BLAH!!!

Keep your head up ladies! If it can happen for me, it can happen for each of you! I can't wait to see your BFPs in the near near future!!!

Sending you all lots & lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## s_love

Maybesoon- just wanted to say thanks for your continued support! And congrats again!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> So currently Im a stay at home wife, actively looking for employment ever since I PCSed with my husband to California in April. Im literally driving myself crazy because I spend about 95% of my free time (when not job hunting) looking at baby clothes, furniture, etc.. reading TTC forum posts and looking for information that may help me get my bfp- especially since I got on meds last month to help me get AF and O. Lately FBjust depresses me because everyone and their mama are posting pregnancy announcements and ultrasound pics. Any other stay at home ladies having the same issue? Lol all my other hobbies dont seem to interest me anymore!
> 
> FB can be seriously depressing! And just recently someone commented "When you are getting a bun in the oven... your clock is ticking". Are they freeking serious? Who says that?!?!? I am not a stay at home wife but I can definitely relate. Anyway, hang in there--- maybe we should stay off facebook, lol. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I know people think they are being funny when they say stuff like that, but seriously... want to smack them! Lol
> 
> Chris - I take it there has been lots of baby activity on FB?Click to expand...



Yes, more than ever! Lol literally 5 things in a row on my newsfeed


----------



## Chris_25

maybesoon said:


> People can be so stupid. I really don't think they mean any harm, but they just don't understand. Not that it helps to know that.... I know it was that way with my friends & family. My bff can get preggers by just walking by a guy. So as much as she knew I really really wanted a baby, she still didn't understand what I was going through. And the more she would bring it up, the harder it was for me to even want to answer the phone when she called. And being around her & her 3 kiddos, BLAH!!!
> 
> Keep your head up ladies! If it can happen for me, it can happen for each of you! I can't wait to see your BFPs in the near near future!!!
> 
> Sending you all lots & lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thank you and congratulations to you


----------



## sadangel777

Hang in there everyone! I know what u mean about FB, i have more ppl hidden than visible! ;-)

Having a down day myself, 9dpo and took a 10mui fmu got a bfn. I should be happy because i think i ov according to bbt, but i guess none of us will be happy t we get our bfps! But i know its going to happen for us so glad i have u all ...

hugs and baby dust to u all!


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777: Don't worry hun.Many ladies get BFP late.And its a good news that you ovulated according to bbt.We have to hang on a little more.
maybesoon: Thanks for the encouragement.We need every bit of it :)


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, Cool &#8212; I'll try! I had a very emotional afternoon, couldn't stop crying! I just feel like I'm out even though I'm only 9DPO! Everything is a symptom, and everything is also not a symptom ... so confused!


----------



## aknqtpie

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, Cool  I'll try! I had a very emotional afternoon, couldn't stop crying! I just feel like I'm out even though I'm only 9DPO! Everything is a symptom, and everything is also not a symptom ... so confused!

I am feeling the same way.. I am only 6dpo, so it seems too early to get any symptoms, but yet I swear I feel nauseous and light headed and this and that... but I am doubting myself too.


----------



## sadangel777

aknqtpie, it's good that I'm not alone in this crazy ride! So hard ...

We are still in the game for sure; I try to remember that!


----------



## aknqtpie

sadangel777 said:


> aknqtpie, it's good that I'm not alone in this crazy ride! So hard ...
> 
> We are still in the game for sure; I try to remember that!

Yes! We are! I am trying to be more pessimistic then optimistic, so I am not let down, but it is almost like I am also willing myself to be pg... Oh and now I have a twinging pain in the lower left side of my back..but it could just be my kidney telling me it needs water. haha...


----------



## s_love

Today is just an emotional day... Everything was upsetting me... Commercials had me tearing up!! So far I've got no symptoms either way. I'm nervous about my test tomorrow! 

Angel- did they say when you'd get results from your test the other day?

I got my FXed for you ladies!


----------



## aknqtpie

s_love said:


> Today is just an emotional day... Everything was upsetting me... Commercials had me tearing up!! So far I've got no symptoms either way. I'm nervous about my test tomorrow!
> 
> Angel- did they say when you'd get results from your test the other day?
> 
> I got my FXed for you ladies!

Which test are you taking?


----------



## s_love

Progesterone to see if I even OVed. According to my OPKs and BBT I did but I have to go get it checked. If I did this will be the first time in months! It's going to break my heart if I didn't. This was my first round with clomid though and I know it can take a few cycles. I've just read so many first cycle clomid stories that I can't help but get high hopes!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, Cool  I'll try! I had a very emotional afternoon, couldn't stop crying! I just feel like I'm out even though I'm only 9DPO! Everything is a symptom, and everything is also not a symptom ... so confused!

Your not out yet! Do yourself a favor and don't test until af is late!


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Cool  I'll try! I had a very emotional afternoon, couldn't stop crying! I just feel like I'm out even though I'm only 9DPO! Everything is a symptom, and everything is also not a symptom ... so confused!
> 
> Your not out yet! Do yourself a favor and don't test until af is late!Click to expand...

I agree! Hold out as long as possible! That's what I'm going to try to do!


----------



## Chris_25

I'm so anti testing lol im scared
Of the disappointment


----------



## sadangel777

S_Love it has been such an emotional day for all of us! And THAT is also a sign of early pregnancy, so you aren't completely symptom free! :flower:

Chris, I also am afraid of testing, but I tested twice already LOL! Once at 7DPO and once today at 9DPO! I know it is way too early, but I get up and don't want to waste FMU and regret it later in the day! :cry:

Qtpie, I had progesterone levels checked on CD21 and CD23 (monday and today) to check for OV. 

S_love, I think I OV'd too, according to chart, and I agree with you about everything hinging on that confirmation! I'm also SO hoping to be a 1-cycle success! 

I also have an ultrasound and pelvic scheduled for Friday; the dr wanted to check me out because of the pain I was having around estimated OV time. She prob just wants to check for cysts; the office always does a pee PG test every time u go in, so I'm worried it will be a BFN and I'll have a meltdown in the office at 11DPO!!! Ack! :wacko:

Lots of luck everyone! Hang in there! This 2WW is ugly! :flower:


----------



## Coolstar

Luckily i am not in my TWW. I just hate the TWW :(. Here's wishing you all luck.Hope all of us get a BFP this cycle.Baby dust to all.


----------



## ElleT613

sadangel777 said:


> S_Love it has been such an emotional day for all of us! And THAT is also a sign of early pregnancy, so you aren't completely symptom free! :flower:
> 
> Chris, I also am afraid of testing, but I tested twice already LOL! Once at 7DPO and once today at 9DPO! I know it is way too early, but I get up and don't want to waste FMU and regret it later in the day! :cry:
> 
> Qtpie, I had progesterone levels checked on CD21 and CD23 (monday and today) to check for OV.
> 
> S_love, I think I OV'd too, according to chart, and I agree with you about everything hinging on that confirmation! I'm also SO hoping to be a 1-cycle success!
> 
> I also have an ultrasound and pelvic scheduled for Friday; the dr wanted to check me out because of the pain I was having around estimated OV time. She prob just wants to check for cysts; the office always does a pee PG test every time u go in, so I'm worried it will be a BFN and I'll have a meltdown in the office at 11DPO!!! Ack! :wacko:
> 
> Lots of luck everyone! Hang in there! This 2WW is ugly! :flower:

I do the same thing. I test at like 6dpo and it's always obviously negative. What am I thinking!? I can't help it though, lol. Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## s_love

ElleT613 said:


> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> S_Love it has been such an emotional day for all of us! And THAT is also a sign of early pregnancy, so you aren't completely symptom free! :flower:
> 
> Chris, I also am afraid of testing, but I tested twice already LOL! Once at 7DPO and once today at 9DPO! I know it is way too early, but I get up and don't want to waste FMU and regret it later in the day! :cry:
> 
> Qtpie, I had progesterone levels checked on CD21 and CD23 (monday and today) to check for OV.
> 
> S_love, I think I OV'd too, according to chart, and I agree with you about everything hinging on that confirmation! I'm also SO hoping to be a 1-cycle success!
> 
> I also have an ultrasound and pelvic scheduled for Friday; the dr wanted to check me out because of the pain I was having around estimated OV time. She prob just wants to check for cysts; the office always does a pee PG test every time u go in, so I'm worried it will be a BFN and I'll have a meltdown in the office at 11DPO!!! Ack! :wacko:
> 
> Lots of luck everyone! Hang in there! This 2WW is ugly! :flower:
> 
> I do the same thing. I test at like 6dpo and it's always obviously negative. What am I thinking!? I can't help it though, lol. Good luck this cycle!!Click to expand...

Guess has a habit we all have! Lol my DH def thinks I'm crazy for it. I want to hear some positive news ladies, lol I really kinda need it! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sadangel777

Aww Cool I hate the 2WW too! It is the worst!

Elle, I know what you mean! I have already tested 4 times and I am 11DPO today. LOL. BFN after BFN ... you'd think I like to torture myself or something!

S_Love, did you get your test back yet? I had testing on CD21 and 23; one came back so far and looks like I may have OV but she won't know for sure until she gets the other one. However, I may have endometriosis! They can't tell that for certain unless they do a laproscopic surgery, so I'm going to wait 3 clomid cycles and do it if no BFP by then. Somewhat good news, though, if the 50mg worked for me! :happydance:


----------



## s_love

Angel I'm hoping that you don't have endometriosis! But I'm glad to hear the Clomid @ 50mg worked! No results yet, they didn't call today so I think Monday is when I will find out!


----------



## sadangel777

I hope so, too ... :cry:

Let me know when you find out! I should have the rest of mine then hopefully!


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> I hope so, too ... :cry:
> 
> Let me know when you find out! I should have the rest of mine then hopefully!

Yeah I'll keep y'all informed. I'm so impatient! It made me so angry when they didn't call and then I called only to find out they were closed! As confident as I am that I did OV I just really want to hear from the doctor. I hope my number is high enough. I know they like to see anything over 15 for someone on meds... Atleast that's what I've read.


----------



## sadangel777

I don't blame you for being mad! They are never there when you need them.

You chart looks great! I'd say according to your temps that you OV; my temps were good this month, too, and before they were rocky as all getout!

I'm going crazy this 2WW though. :wacko: SS more than I ever have before; I just want to KNOW! I want to buy softcups and Pregnitude but I'm not going to until I find out for sure! Oh, the agony!:dohh:


----------



## s_love

It was really cute, my hubby called me around 1 today and was like so what's the news? He's just as anxious as I am! Lol but when I called him out on it he was like no.... Lol it makes me happy that he's getting into it!

I don't know what pregnitude is but I want to buy softcups next month if we have to keep trying!


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, that's sweet! I wish my DH was as into it as I am ... he just wants to "relax" and "wait and see" LOL! Nope!

Although I did decide my shower theme will be elephants, and I bought a little stuffed elephant the other day when I was out with my parents. That night, he was doodling on the restaurants paper tablecloth thing, and he drew an elephant!!! He NEVER draws elephants; usually he draws fantasy characters or things like that. When I laughed and told him about my new theme, he sighed and smiled. He later told me it "creeped" him out! :happydance: I was ecstatic, thinking it is some sign or something. I tore out and kept the elephant. :haha:

But I don't know any more. I just want to get an IUI already; this waiting is torture!


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies, just wanted to ask what does watery cm look like? I never have watery cm but today i observed that my undergarment was wet and felt wet inside.


----------



## MissHollie

I'm excally the same! My OH works full time and while I'm looking for work, I'm a stay at home wife (well, fiance!). Once I've got out of bed in the morning, seen my OH off to work, job searched and done all my housework pretty much all of my day is ether thinking about babies, stalking people on facebook who have babies or looking up babies and ttc online. It's driving me mad! I lost my job a few months ago and although I still thought about babies it wasn't half as much as it is now I'm not working. I'm embarrassed to admit I've actually bought a few baby things that I've hidden in the back of the wardrobe... :dohh:


----------



## sadangel777

Cool, that sounds like watery CM to me! Usually when I wipe and it is a little shiny/shimmery, but there isn't substance to it like with EWCM, I consider it watery CM. Or if your panties are wet, and it is clear and watery, it is probably watery CM. When was the last time u took an HPT?

Hollie, don't be embarrassed! I also have a small tote full of *girl* baby clothing! LOL, I haven't even conceived and I think I'm having a girl! So silly. But we ARE going to need these things! So it is really just practical! Plus it gives us a positive outlet. I like to hold my stuffed elephant sometimes, because it makes me feel better. I know my baby will be holding it some day. <3


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks angel for the reply.It was watery and shiny but there was no EWCM like you said. It happened in the afternoon and after i changed my panties i am dry after that.I try not to take HPT since it breaks my heart to see a BFN.My LP is 12 days so i try not to take a test.How are things at your end?


----------



## sadangel777

I can understand about the BFNs. I have had 4 in the last week because I am too impatient and I guess I must like to torture myself!

I am having more cramps today; have had them ever since just prior to est. OV but they stuck around even though AF isn't due for at least 4 or 5 days. Getting a little worse tonight; they usually come and go and are barely there (more like a mild ache).

My doc said she thinks I OV from right ovary; I keep SS even though I'm scared that I'm out ... sick of all this up / down, seeing everything as a 'sign' or 'symptom' and then hitting rock bottom. I want to take something for the pain but I don't want to chance messing anything up  but I feel like I'm torturing myself for nothing when I end up without a BFP. Aaargh. 

Coworker talking about his daughter going into labor with her first. Sick of hearing about other peoples' babies! Just rough. Trying to keep it calm. :dohh:

How are you doing? :flower:


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: I know the TWW is terrible.Don't think much and don't take tension.I know it is easier said then done.But then we are all in the same boat.Its a good news that you did ov :).
Today in FB there was 1 baby announcement.Now i am so used to it (the whole world getting pregnant except me). But i believe that our time will also come, we just have to hang on.
I just hope that i do ov this cycle.I had to do 21day blood work last cycle but since last cycle was only 18 days i could not do it.I am CD10 but opk are still -ve.I am planning to take next cycle off(too tired of trying from last 10 cycle). Hope we all get our BFP soon.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls hope ur all hangin in there! I'm trying hard to relax and cant :( I'm due next weekend so who knows anymore!


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, Cool. I'm trying. I usually do pretty well, but tonight everything is either making me angry or making me want to cry! I don't know why ... afraid to hope that it is early pg hormones.

Chris, I know what you mean! I'm due around the end of next week(ish) but not sure because my cycles have been so off.

We will get through this!


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: All of us here deserve a BFP soon (Ya ya i am losing patience). I guess cramps and mood swings might be a good symptom :)


----------



## sadangel777

Yes, we do!! I know we will get there ... but the road is long and hard.


----------



## Coolstar

So true Angel.I rem few stanzas of the poem by Robert Frost:
The woods are lovely, dark and deep. 
But I have promises to keep, 
And miles to go before I sleep, 
And miles to go before I sleep.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Yes, we do!! I know we will get there ... but the road is long and hard.

It sure is! Yes we will get through this


----------



## Coolstar

Chris:How r things at your end?


----------



## sadangel777

Nice poem, Cool  thanks for sharing. :flower:

Trying to chill out! I bought a book today, "The Conception Chronicles." Hope it is as funny as I've heard because I could use a laugh! :happydance:

Supposed to test in the a.m. 14DPO and scared. :wacko:


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Nice poem, Cool  thanks for sharing. :flower:
> 
> Trying to chill out! I bought a book today, "The Conception Chronicles." Hope it is as funny as I've heard because I could use a laugh! :happydance:
> 
> Supposed to test in the a.m. 14DPO and scared. :wacko:


Never heard of that book... But if it's funny let me know because I could use a laugh too! Good luck FXed! I'm nervous for you!


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, Love! :flower:

I've been in a horrible mood, angry and depressed for the last few days. I am not holding out much hope for a BFP because of the 4 BFNs I've gotten so far, but I'm hoping it's just hormones ...

I flipped through the book, and it seems like an informative fertility book with funny stuff thrown in; I'll let you know how it is! :winkwink:


----------



## aknqtpie

Your temps look good sadangel! I hope that you get your BFP!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris:How r things at your end?

Same crap lol I try to go out and have fun, but that ain't easy... I'm due for af next weekend so we shall see I did everything right (yet again) goes things for you?


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Nice poem, Cool  thanks for sharing. :flower:
> 
> Trying to chill out! I bought a book today, "The Conception Chronicles." Hope it is as funny as I've heard because I could use a laugh! :happydance:
> 
> Supposed to test in the a.m. 14DPO and scared. :wacko:

I'm actually reading that right now and I can do relate to so much of it do far it's pretty funny though


----------



## Chris_25

Hi guys I've been trying not to drink any alcohol, but these
Last few days while in in my wait zone I've had some drinks because I've been going out with friends n family and for some reason all of a sudden Eeryone is a big drinker lol and question why I'm not. Anyway I don't go too crazy drinking though


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Chris:How r things at your end?
> 
> Same crap lol I try to go out and have fun, but that ain't easy... I'm due for af next weekend so we shall see I did everything right (yet again) goes things for you?Click to expand...

I am CD12 today.Yest morning i took an opk and it came back -ve.The whole day we were out i was just thinking "Will i ov or not". I was getting tense but now i am scared to take tension thinking it will lead to anovulation.Oh god what a situation :(


----------



## s_love

My hubby isnt much of a drinker, so since we started living together my drinking has gone down significantly- lol so I ghet to use that as my excuse. This 2ww is killing me and I totally want some wine!


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Nice poem, Cool  thanks for sharing. :flower:
> 
> Trying to chill out! I bought a book today, "The Conception Chronicles." Hope it is as funny as I've heard because I could use a laugh! :happydance:
> 
> Supposed to test in the a.m. 14DPO and scared. :wacko:

Angel your temp looks good.Keeping my fingers crossed for you :flower: Well nice that you are enjoying the book :)


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> My hubby isnt much of a drinker, so since we started living together my drinking has gone down significantly- lol so I ghet to use that as my excuse. This 2ww is killing me and I totally want some wine!

Even i want a drink.But i have to wait till i am done with my ovulation :wacko:I just wish that we get our BFP this cycle.


----------



## Chris_25

I sure hope we get it soon!


----------



## s_love

So want to know something strange? I woke up this morning and I had no urges to test whatsoever... very strange for me. The more Ive been sitting here and thinking the more Im ok if I get a BFN this month. Im not sure why, I just feel calm about it. Lol and then I started thinking... is this my subconcios way of telling me we are out this month? Lol I think I really am losing my mind. :wacko:


----------



## Coolstar

love, you are just 8dpo.We are all in the same boat here.I have not shared with anyone that i am trying to conceive except one of my friend and she told me that they had to ttc for a yr before she got a BFP.We just have to keep trying.Did you do the CD21 blood work?


----------



## s_love

Yeah I did, but they havent gotten back to me. I called this morning to see if I could get my results and the lab said I had to wait for my doctor to call me... annoying lol I know they had them, just makes me think its negative news that the doctor wants to give me.


----------



## sadangel777

Hey guys, got my bfn today at 14dpo so im prob out this month. dr did call and say i ov though so i guess thats good. waitin for af to start over.

love, i hope your dr calls soon. the nurse prob wont tell u even if its good news, which i hope it is! 

Cool, thanks for being the voice of reason. 

lets try to remain positive even if its really hard!! Hugs to u all!!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> So want to know something strange? I woke up this morning and I had no urges to test whatsoever... very strange for me. The more Ive been sitting here and thinking the more Im ok if I get a BFN this month. Im not sure why, I just feel calm about it. Lol and then I started thinking... is this my subconcios way of telling me we are out this month? Lol I think I really am losing my mind. :wacko:

That's great that u got to the point where u are calm about it, I'm jealous lol


----------



## sadangel777

Hey guys, got my bfn today at 14dpo so im prob out this month. dr did call and say i ov though so i guess thats good. waitin for af to start over.

love, i hope your dr calls soon. the nurse prob wont tell u even if its good news, which i hope it is! 

Cool, thanks for being the voice of reason. 

lets try to remain positive even if its really hard!! Hugs to u all!!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Hey guys, got my bfn today at 14dpo so im prob out this month. dr did call and say i ov though so i guess thats good. waitin for af to start over.
> 
> love, i hope your dr calls soon. the nurse prob wont tell u even if its good news, which i hope it is!
> 
> Cool, thanks for being the voice of reason.
> 
> lets try to remain positive even if its really hard!! Hugs to u all!!

Sorry :( but ur not out just yet! Hang in there how long have you been ttc


----------



## s_love

Angel- Im sorry hun! I was really praying and hoping for all of us that this would be all of our months! But atleast youre OVing, which forgive the wording, is baby steps in the right direction! Thats what I told my hubby... is even if its negative but I find out I did OV then we are headed in the right direction! FXed for next month for you!

Chris- Whats funny is I dont know when or how I got to this point. I just woke up today and it hit me! I dont know if Ive just pysched myself out or what. It will probably be completely opposite if I get my BFN this month.... lol Ill probably break down and have a pity party lol


----------



## Chris_25

Yea, I keep trying to say " I don't care anymore" and think maybe that would help I've lost it, but I'm getting to my breaking point


----------



## s_love

I completely understand. I think thats whats happening with me honestly. I think Ive convinced myself Im ok with it but Im not sure I really am. I really dont want to be at my breaking point but I can just see myself pulling my hair out if I dont get a BFP soon.


----------



## sadangel777

This month seems to be hitting quite hard, not sure why.

been trying since january, chris, not that long i know but had a mc in 2000 and have wanted this a long time so it feels like forever!

Love, u r right. if we r ovulating thats great and we r on the right track. 

either way im not going to give up on this because i want it more than life. the journey is killer though!

At least we have each other!! So glad for that.


----------



## Chris_25

Yep, wanting it more than life is put perfectly! I started trying since the end of November and it seems like forever so I kno what u are feeling, sucks!


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks chris. 

By the way, i started reading "the conception chronicles" last night and its pretty funny! Talks all about ttc and it made me laugh a few times so i think its worth getting! Any time we can get a smile or laugh in this craziness is good!


----------



## s_love

Ill have to look into buying that. Lol because youre right Angel, anytime we can get a laugh out of this crazy journey is a good thing. Hell it might even make some stress go away!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks chris.
> 
> By the way, i started reading "the conception chronicles" last night and its pretty funny! Talks all about ttc and it made me laugh a few times so i think its worth getting! Any time we can get a smile or laugh in this craziness is good!


Yes, it is funny i'm actually in the middle of reading it!


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: Don't worry hun, there is always next cycle.
We are all in the same position.I was just wondering why is it so easy for some women to get pregnant and why so tough for us.It's not fair but then life has never been fair.We just have to hang on little bit more and i am sure we will all get our BFP :)


----------



## sadangel777

You are totally right! It is annoying and unfair that its easy for others and so hard for us, but i know our time will come.

feeling better today, just waiting on af now so i can start again! 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> You are totally right! It is annoying and unfair that its easy for others and so hard for us, but i know our time will come.
> 
> feeling better today, just waiting on af now so i can start again!
> 
> Hope you all are well!

Angel are you waiting to see if AF comes naturally or are you going to go ahead and start Provera right away?


----------



## s_love

So all that "calm" and being ok with a BFN this month totally went out the window this morning! Lol. I had a dream that I got my bfp last night- first time Ive ever dreamed about pregnancy. I woke up so excited this morning... I had to test. I know its only 9dpo and for some implatation doesnt even occur until around this time... so I knew Id get a BFN, and I did... but when I saw it I almost cried! I want my positive attitude from yesterday to come back! :cry:

But in other news, I orderd that book this morning... hopefully it gets here soon!


----------



## sadangel777

Aww I'm so sorry about the BFN, Love! I know how you feel. *HUGS*

I hope that book comes for you soon &#8212; it really did give me some comfort and I'm only halfway through it!

I'm going to wait for AF to come naturally, because last month when I missed it was the first month it's ever done that. And technically, since I actually OV, it should come on its own. Should. But you know how evil our bodies can be!!

9DPO is super early. Try and hold out for AF no-show to test again.


----------



## Coolstar

Love: 9dpo is early.Some ladies get BFP late.I know it's a tough phase for all of us but we have to try.And there is always the Next cycle and _lots of hope_ and _Baby dust_.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, cool -- lots of baby dust to you, too!!

My temp went up a tad today so i think its playing games with me, haha!


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, cool -- lots of baby dust to you, too!!
> 
> My temp went up a tad today so i think its playing games with me, haha!

Angel: It's a good news.It may not be AF after all.How long is your LP? I think i had my ov yest.So even i am in my TWW.


----------



## aknqtpie

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, cool -- lots of baby dust to you, too!!
> 
> My temp went up a tad today so i think its playing games with me, haha!

Yay!!!


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie: R u having any pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, cool -- lots of baby dust to you, too!!
> 
> My temp went up a tad today so i think its playing games with me, haha!

FXed it was just an implatation dip! Because youre not completely out until the :witch: rears her ugly head! Was talking to one of my friends today..whos 6 months pregnant with her 3rd... she told me this pregnancy that she had BFNs up to 19dpo, so you just never know! Are you having any other symptoms?

I woke up with a horrible headache this morning, but I do get migraines, so I dont think this has anything to do with TTC. I had a temp drop today too (by like .3).. the chart makes it look so much more dramactic than that to me! I was having some cramping yesterday and today. Been checking my CM past few days and its been creamy, and CP is, from what I can tell, low and hard... doesnt give me much hope, but gotta stay positive! Still havent heard from my doctor about by CD21 test, I called her but got no return phone call. Hubby finally went in today for his SA.. 10 days until we get those results back they said. Lol Im frustarted and needed to vent.. sorry ladies!


----------



## sadangel777

I was having what i thought were symptoms but now i just dont know. the only thing different this time was the cramping that ive had ever since ov, but it could be from the clomid?

I hear all those stories about ppl who dont get bfps for so long, but after i missed af and wasnt pg, i have a harder time believing it u know?

Thats great that your dh is getting sa -- i dont know if my dh will ever agree to that! I hope your dr calls u soon!! And i hope u find out dh has super sperm!! ;-)


----------



## s_love

Bahaha I hope he has super spermies too! Yeah I know what you mean about being sckeptical after getting a bfn and thinking bfp will come later. Its kinda like a set up to be even more disappointed. So are you not going to test anymore this month?

I hope the cramps arent from Clomid... I hope they are good cramps. But time will tell!


----------



## sadangel777

I'm done testing unless AF is super light or a no-show. But I got some red when I wiped today, so I think tomorrow will be CD1. I'm ok with that because I'd rather start AF than what happened last month! 

I'm excited to begin again, especially knowing the Clomid is working. I'd feel better if I knew what DHs sperm status is :winkwink: , but I'll have to be content with just the Clomid for now.

If your doc doesn't call by tomorrow, I'd bug them again!! Let me know when you find out!! :flower:


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> I'm done testing unless AF is super light or a no-show. But I got some red when I wiped today, so I think tomorrow will be CD1. I'm ok with that because I'd rather start AF than what happened last month!
> 
> I'm excited to begin again, especially knowing the Clomid is working. I'd feel better if I knew what DHs sperm status is :winkwink: , but I'll have to be content with just the Clomid for now.
> 
> If your doc doesn't call by tomorrow, I'd bug them again!! Let me know when you find out!! :flower:

Loving your attitude angel! I read on another post that a lady bribed her husband lol she told him if he did the SA (since it wasnt ordered by the doctor and he was not wanting to do it) he could buy an Xbox or whatever he wanted. Lol maybe you could try that approach.

Ill let you know as soon as I do, because I def am calling again tomorrow!


----------



## sadangel777

LOL!! That's a great idea!! My DH is a tech junkie and also collects board games ... hmmm ... :winkwink:


----------



## s_love

Lol its def worth a shot! :thumbup:


----------



## sadangel777

I'm confused tonight &#8212; I don't have an appetite and I'm getting hit with nausea (not enough to throw up but close). Just light pink/brown spotting so far. I guess I'll test if it doesn't turn into full AF. I don't want to get my hopes up so I wish it would just do something concrete!


----------



## s_love

Oh Angel, I don't want to get your hopes up but from everything I've been reading about implantation, all that sounds good! Keepi testing!!


----------



## s_love

Pissed off. Doctor didn't call me back and the lab told me they can't give me my results. Ugh... I just want a damn answer. I give, guess I just gotta wait for them to make time for me and call. 

BFN this morning, I couldn't help but test. CP is pretty firm and low. I'm going to make a prediction and say I'm out on this one.... Surprise surprise. Lol oh well.


----------



## sadangel777

Those jerks!! I can't believe it's taking this long! 

I got AF today, so I'm enjoying the cramping and bloatedness haha. Back to CD1 and on to Round 2 of Clomid.

I don't blame you for testing  I tested 5 times LOL! Sorry for your BFN, but one of these days there's going to be 2 lines! (I don't know how I'm going to react!)

:hugs: Hope your dr calls tomorrow!


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: Wish you all the best for your 2nd round of Clomid. I hope you get your BFP this cycle.


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Those jerks!! I can't believe it's taking this long!
> 
> I got AF today, so I'm enjoying the cramping and bloatedness haha. Back to CD1 and on to Round 2 of Clomid.
> 
> I don't blame you for testing  I tested 5 times LOL! Sorry for your BFN, but one of these days there's going to be 2 lines! (I don't know how I'm going to react!)
> 
> :hugs: Hope your dr calls tomorrow!

Boo to the witch for coming! I wish you lots of luck on this cycle!!


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, thanks, Cool and Love! Hoping we all get our BFPs!!


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: Angel!!! Fx'd that you get your BFP next cycle!


----------



## sadangel777

Thank u so much aknqtpie :flower:


----------



## Coolstar

FF gave my CH today.Would be going for CD21 blood work on Tuesday.I hope my results come back fine.


----------



## Chris_25

Hey girls went on a mini vacation for a few days and I haven't felt good headaches, nausea and dizzy! Ugh if I knew a good reason for feeling this way I'd be ok with it! I'm due anywhere between tomorrow and Wednesday. Angel I'm sorry about AF and glad to see your in good spirits! 
Love- you need to get on their asses!


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> FF gave my CH today.Would be going for CD21 blood work on Tuesday.I hope my results come back fine.

Coolstar- I hope you get good results! FXed for you that your numbers are good!

Chris- Im beyond frustarted wth these people! They told me 24-48 hours tops! Yeah well its been 8 days now.... when I call the lab directy they tell me I have to speak with my dr and my dr isnt retuning my calls!


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks love.Hope they give you the results soon.I know how you feel.I think your Dr has gone nuts.


----------



## aknqtpie

I would just go show up at the Dr.'s office and wait until they gave me answers..


----------



## sadangel777

Chris: Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well ... hope a BFP is on the way!
Cool: Lots of luck with your bloodwork Tuesday!!
Love: I would totally go down there in person at this point and ask to speak with the dr. If they tell you dr is busy, tell them you are happy to wait. Put on your angry face lol!! Don't take no for an answer! That is ridiculous! I'd also ask if there is a different lab that would expediate the process, or one that processes results / communicates more efficiently with them!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> FF gave my CH today.Would be going for CD21 blood work on Tuesday.I hope my results come back fine.
> 
> Coolstar- I hope you get good results! FXed for you that your numbers are good!
> 
> Chris- Im beyond frustarted wth these people! They told me 24-48 hours tops! Yeah well its been 8 days now.... when I call the lab directy they tell me I have to speak with my dr and my dr isnt retuning my calls!Click to expand...

Well then u need to do what I did. I walked right into te doctors office and demanded it and wasn't leaving till I got them


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Chris: Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well ... hope a BFP is on the way!
> Cool: Lots of luck with your bloodwork Tuesday!!
> Love: I would totally go down there in person at this point and ask to speak with the dr. If they tell you dr is busy, tell them you are happy to wait. Put on your angry face lol!! Don't take no for an answer! That is ridiculous! I'd also ask if there is a different lab that would expediate the process, or one that processes results / communicates more efficiently with them!

Thank you! I hope all of us do :)


----------



## s_love

Lol ladies you crack me up! Im going to make an appointment with her... She told me if I got bfn this month that I needed to come back to see her anyway, so I'll just kill 2 birds with one stone. I wish I could use another lab! But we are military and there's only 1 place I can go... Which sucks!! And if I want to see another doctor, I have to go back to my primary care physician, get checked out, get a referral prOcesses and then wait until I can get in to see them.... Which, I actually like my doctor! Up until the test results thing she was great! I'll give her another month and we will see what happens.


----------



## aknqtpie

s_love said:


> Lol ladies you crack me up! Im going to make an appointment with her... She told me if I got bfn this month that I needed to come back to see her anyway, so I'll just kill 2 birds with one stone. I wish I could use another lab! But we are military and there's only 1 place I can go... Which sucks!! And if I want to see another doctor, I have to go back to my primary care physician, get checked out, get a referral prOcesses and then wait until I can get in to see them.... Which, I actually like my doctor! Up until the test results thing she was great! I'll give her another month and we will see what happens.

If you don't get your results by the time you go in, make sure she knows that you have called and no one has ever called you back. It could be possible your messages weren't getting to her, or maybe it was the nurses job to call you back. Just to make sure that she knows you aren't happy. 

I had a doctor's office where the front desk people were incompetent. I was sick and needed an inhaler prescription, and I was calling and calling trying to talk to the doctor or nurse practitioner and no one was calling me back. I was at work (an hour away from home) and left mine at home, so was trying to get another prescription called in. Luckily my Dad used the same inhaler as me and had an extra one he brought to me!! But my mom was pissed (I am her only daughter, so she defends me often lol) and went off on them the next time she went in there... I got phone calls after that checking up on me, etc. lol.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Lol ladies you crack me up! Im going to make an appointment with her... She told me if I got bfn this month that I needed to come back to see her anyway, so I'll just kill 2 birds with one stone. I wish I could use another lab! But we are military and there's only 1 place I can go... Which sucks!! And if I want to see another doctor, I have to go back to my primary care physician, get checked out, get a referral prOcesses and then wait until I can get in to see them.... Which, I actually like my doctor! Up until the test results thing she was great! I'll give her another month and we will see what happens.
> 
> If you don't get your results by the time you go in, make sure she knows that you have called and no one has ever called you back. It could be possible your messages weren't getting to her, or maybe it was the nurses job to call you back. Just to make sure that she knows you aren't happy.
> 
> I had a doctor's office where the front desk people were incompetent. I was sick and needed an inhaler prescription, and I was calling and calling trying to talk to the doctor or nurse practitioner and no one was calling me back. I was at work (an hour away from home) and left mine at home, so was trying to get another prescription called in. Luckily my Dad used the same inhaler as me and had an extra one he brought to me!! But my mom was pissed (I am her only daughter, so she defends me often lol) and went off on them the next time she went in there... I got phone calls after that checking up on me, etc. lol.Click to expand...

That sucks! Im glad your mom straightened them out! I will def say something to them, because Ive left lently of messages. Its just frustrating... I just want answers. Just want to make sure everything is going smoothly! Lol I think Im seriously loosing my mind.


----------



## aknqtpie

I would be too! I wouldn't be surprised if the Doctor isn't even getting your messages.


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies, wanted to know that for CD21 blood work do I need to fast or I can go at any time of the day.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> Hi Ladies, wanted to know that for CD21 blood work do I need to fast or I can go at any time of the day.

I was told anytime of the day. She didn't mention fasting at all.


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks love.


----------



## sadangel777

No fasting for me either. lots of luck, cool!! Let us know the results!!

Love, it sucks that u can only go to one lab; hopefully this time is just a fluke and they will get it together! When is your appt?


----------



## s_love

It's Thursday of next week. Well AF showed up today.. So I guess that confirms the bfn. Guess I'm going to start my second round of clomid soon. Hopefully this next cycle, but to be honestly, I don't feel like its gonna work. Oh well fingers crossed.


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: I hope that your next round goes better!


----------



## sadangel777

Aww sorry to hear that love ... *hugs*

Im cd4 so u r right behind me! Dont be discouraged, clomid has huge success rates! We are only going into round 2; i know its going to happen for us!


----------



## s_love

Thanks ladies! I know I shouldn't get discouraged but I just so badly wanted to be one of those ladies that's a first round clomid success! Hubby is taking me out for a romantic dinner tonight- gonna have some wine or a margarita and relax and get ready to start our SMEP agiain!

In a weird turn of events my dr called me while I was at the beach... I was shocked lol! Well she told me I did ovulate and that my numbers where fine. She told me I didn't need to come in, just to go ahead and start my clomid again and to check in with her. She had my hubby's SA results too! She said the amount was good but Only about 44% are moving... She said he needs to keep up with his vitamins, cut down on caffeine and smoking and to keep the "boys" cooler lol


----------



## sadangel777

Slove, i know how u feel about wanting to be a first round success -- so did i. but its great that u r ovulating already!!! U r almost there! Before we took clomid we had zero chance but now we r otw to our bfp!!

Your dh has good sperm count, even if they arent fast swimmers! 

I hope u have a,nice dinner and relax! I know its going to happen for us.


----------



## Chris_25

Sorry love anout AF but glad the doctor got back to you! Relax and enjoy your dinner n drinks! I'm waiting for af any day now fingers xx


----------



## aknqtpie

s_love said:


> Thanks ladies! I know I shouldn't get discouraged but I just so badly wanted to be one of those ladies that's a first round clomid success! Hubby is taking me out for a romantic dinner tonight- gonna have some wine or a margarita and relax and get ready to start our SMEP agiain!
> 
> In a weird turn of events my dr called me while I was at the beach... I was shocked lol! Well she told me I did ovulate and that my numbers where fine. She told me I didn't need to come in, just to go ahead and start my clomid again and to check in with her. She had my hubby's SA results too! She said the amount was good but Only about 44% are moving... She said he needs to keep up with his vitamins, cut down on caffeine and smoking and to keep the "boys" cooler lol

Glad the Doctor got back with you. Hopefully your DH is on board to follow some of that advice, and it seems like it is all about timing! Hopefully you will be a round 2 success! :)


----------



## Coolstar

Love: Wish you luck for your 2nd round of clomid.Its a good news that you are ov and your DH's count was good.
Angel:Surely i will let you all know the results.I am just keeping my fingers crossed.

Although i am 6dpo i feel i am out :cry:. My post ov temp is low this cycle,don't know why. Would be going for blood work tomm.My DH has agreed to go for SA next month.We are planning to take next cycle off or go to NTNP.I am really very exhausted.Just don't know how much long i can take.I know i have to keep trying but how long :(


----------



## sadangel777

Aww Cool, im sorry u are having such a hard time. i know how you feel -- this is very exhausting. its good that your dh is agreeing to get sa; if u feel u need to take a month off, do it -- i completely understand and may have to do that myself soon. they say it happens when u stop trying, which makes no sense! But maybe it will help u. *hugs*


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Love: Wish you luck for your 2nd round of clomid.Its a good news that you are ov and your DH's count was good.
> Angel:Surely i will let you all know the results.I am just keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Although i am 6dpo i feel i am out :cry:. My post ov temp is low this cycle,don't know why. Would be going for blood work tomm.My DH has agreed to go for SA next month.We are planning to take next cycle off or go to NTNP.I am really very exhausted.Just don't know how much long i can take.I know i have to keep trying but how long :(

Glad he's going to get tested... I'm going next week for a second opinion at the specialist! I totally understand being exhausted because I feel that way too and I just cannot stand being a miserable person anymore :( don't give up, just keep going<3


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Aww Cool, im sorry u are having such a hard time. i know how you feel -- this is very exhausting. its good that your dh is agreeing to get sa; if u feel u need to take a month off, do it -- i completely understand and may have to do that myself soon. they say it happens when u stop trying, which makes no sense! But maybe it will help u. *hugs*

That's what they say, but it makes no sense! I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to not think about it. This sucks and I'm tired of being sad


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Love: Wish you luck for your 2nd round of clomid.Its a good news that you are ov and your DH's count was good.
> Angel:Surely i will let you all know the results.I am just keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Although i am 6dpo i feel i am out :cry:. My post ov temp is low this cycle,don't know why. Would be going for blood work tomm.My DH has agreed to go for SA next month.We are planning to take next cycle off or go to NTNP.I am really very exhausted.Just don't know how much long i can take.I know i have to keep trying but how long :(
> 
> Glad he's going to get tested... I'm going next week for a second opinion at the specialist! I totally understand being exhausted because I feel that way too and I just cannot stand being a miserable person anymore :( don't give up, just keep going<3Click to expand...

So true, i am such a miserable person now :cry:.TTC is feeding on all my +energy. Why is it so tough for us:shrug:. Now i am scared what my result will be.I am totally going nuts.
Good, you are taking a second opinion.Do let us know how it goes.


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Aww Cool, im sorry u are having such a hard time. i know how you feel -- this is very exhausting. its good that your dh is agreeing to get sa; if u feel u need to take a month off, do it -- i completely understand and may have to do that myself soon. they say it happens when u stop trying, which makes no sense! But maybe it will help u. *hugs*

One of my ex co worker called me and told she was pregnant.She said they were planning for baby end of this yr but it happened soon so she was not so pleased (she wanted to go for some vacations which she cant). I just felt like pulling my hairs (Crazy women).
Ya i know it does not make sense when they say it happens when we stop trying.But it is draining my energy so much.I just feel betrayed by my body.


----------



## sadangel777

I know u do. so do i. But i know its going to happen for us -- try to stay strong!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Love: Wish you luck for your 2nd round of clomid.Its a good news that you are ov and your DH's count was good.
> Angel:Surely i will let you all know the results.I am just keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Although i am 6dpo i feel i am out :cry:. My post ov temp is low this cycle,don't know why. Would be going for blood work tomm.My DH has agreed to go for SA next month.We are planning to take next cycle off or go to NTNP.I am really very exhausted.Just don't know how much long i can take.I know i have to keep trying but how long :(
> 
> Glad he's going to get tested... I'm going next week for a second opinion at the specialist! I totally understand being exhausted because I feel that way too and I just cannot stand being a miserable person anymore :( don't give up, just keep going<3Click to expand...
> 
> So true, i am such a miserable person now :cry:.TTC is feeding on all my +energy. Why is it so tough for us:shrug:. Now i am scared what my result will be.I am totally going nuts.
> Good, you are taking a second opinion.Do let us know how it goes.Click to expand...



Thank you I def will. I don't want to be sad or unhappy anymore! :cry: I was telling myself this morning that i'm not going to try so hard anymore I can't keep doing this


----------



## Coolstar

I am done with my blood test,phew !! She told that it takes 2 or 3 days to get the report.Lets see.
Chris: I was telling my DH that last yr we were so happy and now so sad and miserable.Cant take it anymore.I am drained of all my energy.I am glad that next cycle i would not be actively ttc.I need a break and some time to get over so much negativity and depression.I never knew ttc was so tough and it's like as if someone has pushed me into hell.I try not to think about it but at the end i just end up thinking about it :( .


----------



## Chris_25

I couldn't agree more. I'm thinking back to when I was once happier! That's good you are taking a break, I'm actually thinking I need one too because dh and I keep fighting he keeps saying I have an attitude and I'm miserable lately, but how can I not be?


----------



## sadangel777

I know how you guys feel. I am not happy, and TTC is what I've been looking forward to ever since my M/C in 2000 but it is way harder than I ever thought it would be. I can't take a break right now, though &#8212; I don't think I'll ever be happy until I get my BFP and carry to term, and I've felt that way ever since the loss.


----------



## Coolstar

Ok ladies i guess we should be little more positive.I know it is a tough situation and i am so glad i have found you all.There are so many ladies who got BFP after 1+ yr of trying.One of my friend got BFP after 1 yr of trying.We are still little short of reaching the 1 yr mark, that's the good point.I am taking Sept off (NTNP) so that i can start actively from Oct with some positive attitude.Till then i will get my result and hopefully so will my DH.Keeping my fingers crossed that our results come back good.


----------



## Chris_25

I'm going to try n stay positive your right it takes time I guess. I wish you luck NTNP :) I am afraid of going to sleep tonight because I have a feeling I will wake up with AF tomorrow or Thursday :(


----------



## sadangel777

That's a good idea, Cool  I am wowed by your ability to take a month off! I just can't do it! Maybe in a few months ... I don't know!

I know a few people who it took nearly a year or a little over a year to get a BFP, and I never knew they were TTC until after the fact. I think it is very common to have to wait a while for a BFP, and the people who get them right away are the exception and not the rule. Also, who knows how long they were NTNP or BDing without protection before their BFP, even if they said they had "just started trying"? Maybe they wanted people to think it was easy for them. :shrug:

I hope you get your results soon, and I hope they are good results!

Chris, I'm sorry you are afraid to go to sleep for fear of AF. :hugs: Don't let the witch get you down! One of these months  and it could very well be this month  she isn't going to show!

Lots of luck, everyone. I'm trying not to fly off the handle but I'm on day 2 of Clomid and my emotions are going crazy!! :dohh:


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you and thank God for u girls! I swear I know other girls around me must be going through the same, even though it doesn't feel like it. It's just so lonely out there... Ok girls hope u guys stay strong! Angel u can do it, stay calm!


----------



## sadangel777

I'll try, Chris!

It is lonely &#8212; I wish we could all go out for coffee! Then if we saw a PG, we could complain together without being misunderstood!

P.S. Before my sis got her BFP, she had a couple M/Cs and was upset when she went to GYN and saw preggos. So one time she took a huge cup of Starbucks with her and felt better while they all looked at it longingly!!

I hate being jealous of other women's bellies LOL!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris:Even if AF shows her face tomm don't lose hope.And as Angel said one of these month it will be ours.
Angel: I just hope you get a BFP before you need to take a break.And you are 100% correct those who get BFP right away are exception not the rule.And many ladies don't want to tell that they are trying for long time.
One more thing ladies we have to be strong and keep going.And the day when we will hold our baby in our arms for the first time we will surely feel all the wait and pain was totally worth it :)


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: I really wish we could go out for coffee together.It would have been so much fun, we could have consoled and motivated each other.Lol we would have definitely complained if we saw preggos :) and i would definitely have ordered one more cup :D .
And your sister is a big inspiration, we should just keep trying.


----------



## Chris_25

That would be great to go out together for coffee! Eveeryone take a trip to NYC lol ok, so still no AF and i'm on day 32 today, but I ovulated on day 19 so it's expected to be late this month. I have lots of cramping on and off and got a migraine right now, so it should be here by later today or by tomorrow. :(


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: Even i got lot of cramping it was so severe that i woke up mid night :( I am afraid AF will show up soon like last cycle.Last cycle my LP was only 8 days and i am scared if AF shows up early this cycle all my test results will be all messed up :cry::cry:


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, i live in northeast ohio practically on pa border so im not too far from nyc! 

So sorry u and cool are having cramping -- doesnt mean u are out! Lots of ppl get heavy cramps and then a bfp, so this cycles not over yet!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris: Even i got lot of cramping it was so severe that i woke up mid night :( I am afraid AF will show up soon like last cycle.Last cycle my LP was only 8 days and i am scared if AF shows up early this cycle all my test results will be all messed up :cry::cry:



I hope she doesn't show for you... what CD are you? How many days is your cycle usually? The cramps are on n off


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Chris, i live in northeast ohio practically on pa border so im not too far from nyc!
> 
> So sorry u and cool are having cramping -- doesnt mean u are out! Lots of ppl get heavy cramps and then a bfp, so this cycles not over yet!


Oh not far at all! Yea, we shall see what happens by Friday.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Chris: Even i got lot of cramping it was so severe that i woke up mid night :( I am afraid AF will show up soon like last cycle.Last cycle my LP was only 8 days and i am scared if AF shows up early this cycle all my test results will be all messed up :cry::cry:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she doesn't show for you... what CD are you? How many days is your cycle usually? The cramps are on n offClick to expand...

Oh even i pray that the :witch: does not show up.I am CD21.My usual cycle length is around 25 days but last cycle it was only 18days.Ya the cramps are on and off.I just pray that my test results come back good :wacko:
How about your cramps?Are you fine now :flower:

Angel: Hope you are all prepared for lots of :sex: this cycle :)


----------



## sadangel777

LOL Cool!! :blush:

I'm going to do my best! It is mostly up to DH! :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

Ok so your further along this month :) I have a feeling your results will be good don't worry. My cramps are on and off and I am in super cranky pms mood. I get my hopes up because I'm already on cd32 but then again I don't get my hopes up because I know whT will be anyway! Ive had AF on CD34 once before


----------



## Coolstar

Angel blushing nice :) Hope you have a super egg and your DH super :spermy: this cycle!! 
Chris:Lets hope for the best.And who knows AF might not show up :) 
Wish you both lots of baby dust :dust::dust:


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks u too darling <3


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, Cool  lots of :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## Chris_25

So I'm on my lunch break at work and AF came just now! I'm sitting outside crying and don't know what to do with myself anymore I'm so depressed beyond belief and life sucks so much


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> So I'm on my lunch break at work and AF came just now! I'm sitting outside crying and don't know what to do with myself anymore I'm so depressed beyond belief and life sucks so much

Im so sorry Chris!! :hugs: I know each month seeing the witch gets harder and harder to take! But you know what? Cry, scream, punch a pillow... you do whatever you need to do to take care of yourself. Grab a glass of wine or a margarita tonight and pig out on chocolate. It will never get easier seeing AF but we all know you just gotta keep going until you get your BFP. We are here for you!

Sorry that i disappeared for a few days! Cat chewed through our power cable for the computer and its been dead. Finally got a new one, thank goodness. I was losing my mind with bordem.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm on my lunch break at work and AF came just now! I'm sitting outside crying and don't know what to do with myself anymore I'm so depressed beyond belief and life sucks so much
> 
> Im so sorry Chris!! :hugs: I know each month seeing the witch gets harder and harder to take! But you know what? Cry, scream, punch a pillow... you do whatever you need to do to take care of yourself. Grab a glass of wine or a margarita tonight and pig out on chocolate. It will never get easier seeing AF but we all know you just gotta keep going until you get your BFP. We are here for you!
> 
> Sorry that i disappeared for a few days! Cat chewed through our power cable for the computer and its been dead. Finally got a new one, thank goodness. I was losing my mind with bordem.Click to expand...




Thank you, this is the worst feeling ever! :cry: I have that knot in my stomach like I got punched. I appreciate the support! :hugs:
I want to cry really hard right now and throw something and break things, but I can't because i'm at work holding it all in. My poor hubby is in for it. 
lol glad you got a new wire! :haha:


----------



## c_hall2009

I know what you mean, I have 2 kids but I want another and it drives me crazy because we been TTC now for 9 10 months now I have even done a cycle of Clomid last month and well....it did.t work. I often find my self looking at tiny baby clothes also and wanting to buy it before its not there any more. Lol. But I end up leaving empty handed. They say that having intercourse everyday won't help because the sperm need time to mature and to cut back to every day or every 2 days. I know that when my husband did a sperm count the form says "wait 3 days to take it but no longer then 5" so I assume that'that's a good amount of time to let them mature. Everyone says don't try so hard it will happed when ur ready to stop trying. But no matter how much I tell myself I'm done, I know I'm just lying to myself. Lol.


----------



## sadangel777

So sorry to hear that AF got you, Chris &#8212; *HUGS*

I agree with Love &#8212; go crazy tonight, do whatever you want! Get it all out, have a drink (or many!), go to a movie, have a bubble bath, anything to take your mind off it. CD1 is the worst; it will get better tomorrow. 

Glad you are back, Love!!! My kitties also like to chew through cords so we had to get that plastic tubing and cover all of them!

c_hall, welcome to TTC! It is sometimes easy for some to conceive and much harder for others. I'm sorry you are going through this crazy journey. (P.S. this is the TTC #1 forum, so many here do not have any children &#8212; you may find more discussion if you check out the larger TTC forum). Lots of luck!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris:So sorry AF showed up :( Today morning i was so upset that i was crying in front of my DH and he tried his best to console me.I told him next cycle we will be taking a break and he was so excited and happy.And he was telling me it is a much needed break for both of us.
Love:Glad you are back :)
Angel:Have you started with Clomid?


----------



## Coolstar

" Reality is harsh. It can be cruel and ugly . Yet no matter how much we grieve over our environment and circumstances nothing will change . What is important is not to be defeated , to forge ahead bravely . if we do this , a path will open before us "............Just wanted to share with you all ladies a motivating thought !!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> So sorry to hear that AF got you, Chris  *HUGS*
> 
> I agree with Love  go crazy tonight, do whatever you want! Get it all out, have a drink (or many!), go to a movie, have a bubble bath, anything to take your mind off it. CD1 is the worst; it will get better tomorrow.
> 
> Glad you are back, Love!!! My kitties also like to chew through cords so we had to get that plastic tubing and cover all of them!
> 
> c_hall, welcome to TTC! It is sometimes easy for some to conceive and much harder for others. I'm sorry you are going through this crazy journey. (P.S. this is the TTC #1 forum, so many here do not have any children  you may find more discussion if you check out the larger TTC forum). Lots of luck!


Thanks I went out to dinner with dh cried my whole way there my eyes hurt and gave myself a headache! I was telling him about this forum so he can know I'm not the only crazy one! I tried eating but couldn't eat much.. The crying helped though


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris:So sorry AF showed up :( Today morning i was so upset that i was crying in front of my DH and he tried his best to console me.I told him next cycle we will be taking a break and he was so excited and happy.And he was telling me it is a much needed break for both of us.
> Love:Glad you are back :)
> Angel:Have you started with Clomid?

 
Aw The break will hopefully help u guys! I don't feel like temping but will use my fertility monitor again and then once october comes I'll start the drugs and iui if nothing by then


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> " Reality is harsh. It can be cruel and ugly . Yet no matter how much we grieve over our environment and circumstances nothing will change . What is important is not to be defeated , to forge ahead bravely . if we do this , a path will open before us "............Just wanted to share with you all ladies a motivating thought !!

I like that


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks for the quote, Cool! I'm sorry you are sad today, too  *HUGS* It sounds like the break will be good for both you and DH! I am on CD8 and day 4 of Clomid, one more day to go! (I am getting awful moody from it, though; I went to grocery store with DH and everything he said/did annoyed me greatly! I wanted to snap, but I held it in LOL!) :wacko:

Chris, sorry you didn't enjoy your dinner, but I'm glad the crying helped  sometimes you just have to let it out. I don't blame you for taking a break from temping. I did that for a while and just used my monitor and it was less stressful not having to worry about that extra thing each day. Lots of luck this cycle  I have heard many success stories involving IUI so it is definitely something I'm considering, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris_25

Yea, I took a break from temping for about 4 months and did it the last 2 but taking a break again. Did the doctor mention for u to do iui, especially along with the clomid? Your good at leat u held ur anger in lol I let it all out and prob would run someone over with a cart lol


----------



## sadangel777

LOL!! I get road rage sometimes, and today this woman wouldn't let me over to the exit so I was yelling at her (she couldn't hear / see me)! Then I saw a preggo when I walked into the mall (I was like, "THAT's what I needed to see!") :growlmad:

Anyhoo, my doctor didn't suggest IUI but I am keeping it in mind because I like to pretend I'm the doctor! :wacko:

I may or may not have Endo, so I'm going with dr's suggestion to stay on Clomid for 3 cycles and then do a laparoscopy (sp?) to check it out and have the scar tissue removed if it's there. Then, I guess it would be back to Clomid, but I would probably push for an IUI at that point. Can't anything be easy? haha. :haha:


----------



## Chris_25

lol my road rage is bad! I swear God help the next person that questions me as to when i'm having a baby! Nothing is easy! 

Well we can pretend we are the doctors :) lol we know our bodies
Why, do they suspect endo?


----------



## s_love

Chris- lol yes! I feel like Im going to cut someones head off! Im flying back home to Texas at the end of next month, I just know my family is going to have something to say and a million questions and Im going to snap!

Angel- This round of Clomid is making me crazy too! The heat flashes are way worse and Im moody!! 

Coolstar- I really really like that quote! I know the breaks can suck, but hopefully it will be for the best!

I finally got my "The Conception Chronicles" and Im about to start reading :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

Just tell them you decided not to have any! lol i'm going to try that route


----------



## sadangel777

I used to say things like, "I'm not having kids because I like to spend my money on mySELF!" and it usually shut them up real quick!! :haha:

Love, I hope your family doesn't annoy you too much; I know how that goes: You're glad to see them (at first) but quickly remember why you left! I'm glad you got the book; I think you'll like it a lot!

Chris, they suspect endo because I have a small uterine fibroid and very painful periods (but I've always had very painful periods, and so did my mom and she was never diagnosed with endo). I don't *think* I have it, but who knows! :shrug:

Hoping the Clomid can kick start a little bean soon! :happydance:

Today was day 5 of Clomid, CD9  time for :sex: soon!!


----------



## Chris_25

Lol that's a good one I'm gonna try that! Lol 
As for the endo hopefully it will be ok and u don't have it! How many days do u take the clomid?
I was doing really well today then I went to the mall tonight to spend money on myself :) and of course there's thousands of pregnant women and women with strollers all over I left and cried my whole way home... Let's hope for a BFP this cycle for us all!


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, Chris! You should have gone to Starbucks to get a big delicious Frappuccino and take a slow, satisfying sip whenever you saw a preggo! They seem to always be milling around the mall up here whenever I go. The nerve!

I take Clomid on CD5-9 so I took my last pill today. Gotta get ready for BDing; should OV within 5 to 10 days!


----------



## Chris_25

I was actually going to get a yummy pumpkin frapp but it was after 6pm and i would be up all night lol 
Good luck on the bd ing!


----------



## s_love

Lol I love that! Take a sip Everytime you see a preggo! I'll have to remember that! Ive never had any of the fall flavors... I alwayd day im going to try the pumpkin ones and never do lol. Yeah I'm only like 2 chapters into te book but it's already entertaining me.

Chris- just keep spoiling yourself until you feel better. I used to feel guilty having my own pity party for a few days, but now I don't at all. It makes me feel good. And that's what you need to concentrate on is you! 

Oh Angel I hope you and your hubby have lots of fun with your baby making!! FXed for ya!


----------



## sadangel777

Feeling quite moody today; yesterday was last day of Clomid &#8212; wondering if it's the hormones?

Just don't want to look at anyone, talk to anyone, be looked at, be talked to, etc. You know?


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Lol I love that! Take a sip Everytime you see a preggo! I'll have to remember that! Ive never had any of the fall flavors... I alwayd day im going to try the pumpkin ones and never do lol. Yeah I'm only like 2 chapters into te book but it's already entertaining me.
> 
> Chris- just keep spoiling yourself until you feel better. I used to feel guilty having my own pity party for a few days, but now I don't at all. It makes me feel good. And that's what you need to concentrate on is you!
> 
> Oh Angel I hope you and your hubby have lots of fun with your baby making!! FXed for ya!

Oh u have to try the the pumpkin! Lol yep spoiling yourself always helps! The book is funny I laugh when reading cause it's so true


----------



## Chris_25

Angel it's def your hormones! I know exactly how it feels to by want to be around anyone! Just keep yourself away from people because u don't want to start fights with anyone lol


----------



## sadangel777

LOL I'll try not to eat anyone's face at work tonight! :winkwink:


----------



## s_love

Lol good luck with that Angel!

So my husband is annoying the ever living sh#t out of me todaY! I know its the Clomid and hormones, but geez! And poor guy, its only him thats annoying me and getting my moodiness!


----------



## sadangel777

LOL that happened to me a couple nights ago; everything DH said or did was SO annoying for some reason! The way he walked, the way he talked, the way he selected vegetables for our dinner salad ... it was a no-win situation for him! :haha:

And just think, we have to get to BDing! :dohh: Gosh I hope this Clomid does the trick soon ...


----------



## Chris_25

Well that's just men lol it's prob not the clomid, but the clomid adds to it hahaha we tend to take the frustration out on them. Is it nice? No, but too bad so sad lol I'm not on any meds yet and hes annoying


----------



## s_love

So it's 5:00 am here and I haven't been to bed. Sitting here crying in bed while my hubby sleeps. 2 people announced pregnancies today... 1 of them was a friend of mine who's been dating a guy for barely over 2 months. It's her first. She doesn't even want kids. Ugh, it's so unfair. Totally feeling sorry for myself. Like I'm sitting here and thinking "what if it just never happens?" I know I shouldn't. I know even couples who have no fertility issues can take months... And we just got my period and ovulation regulated (fingers crosses it stays regular) But it's still weighing on my mind. I don't want to give up, but I'm feeling like Zero hope at this point. Ugh this whole ttc journey is so frustrating and stressful. It shouldn't be this way. Like I want to be angry and yell but I know that's not going to do any good. I know being bitter wont help. But it's like being positive and doing everything under the sun to increase the chances isn't working either. Ugh damn hormones making me so emotional- I'm just tired of this roller coaster of emotions!

Today is CD8 and we are supposed to start the SMEP, which means BDing tonight... But honestly I feel no desire. I know a BFP and a healthy baby will be worth all these months of hell but that's not helping to motivate me at the moment. 

Sorry ladies, I don't mean to be "Debbie Downer" (lol) over here but I just wanted to get it off my chest. I know you all have the same feelings and are going through it yourselves so I thank you for indulging me. You ladies really are the best and you keep me sane! :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

Hello sorry just seeing this now! How are u feeling? A lil better I hope! It's a roller coaster for sure, so many emotions and it's crazy! It's not fair and we question why these things happen to those who don't want it, but honestly we will never have an answer to that. I also sit here day and night torturing my mind saying what if it doesn't happen will it ever happen what am I gonna do etc... Look at me They told me I have no issues and perfectly healthy so wtf is the problem here? extremely frustrating! I know they say it takes a healthy couple up to a year so we have to keep praying and hope for the best and know this will happen for us, becausedee won't take no for an answer and we will fight this battle! Just think u finally got your period and ovulating which is great, so ur a step closer to the bfp! If u don't feel like bd inf tonight, don't! Don't push it that's my new things for this month! People get pregnant only having sex once. Go out and by yourself something :)


----------



## sadangel777

Im so sorry love! I wish we could all hang out together because you all are the only ones who understand this ttc mess! 

You r right, its totally unfair. i saw a preggo today getting starbucks and i told dh "thats not fair! Shes not supposed to have that, its supposed to be the one thing i have up on her" and he just looked at me oddly. fing preggos in our faces all the time ... it is so upsetting.

i also feel like it will never happen. but i also thought dh would never propose (took him 5 years!) Never thought wed get married, never thought id graduate, never thought id get a career, and i got all those things. our lives could change next week, next month, and this will be behind us. 

i know how u feel, but chris is right - we r going to get through this and we r going to get our bfps! No matter when it will be a happy surprise! I also think u should buy yourself something! ;-) If u see preggos, roll your eyes and think to yourself WE feel the same way -- preggos r the enemy!!  And give yourself a mental hug from me because id hug u if i were there. its going to get better, promise. dont bd if u dont want to, it only takes once.


----------



## Chris_25

I wish I had u girls to hang out with! I see a preggo girl everytime I go out! Angel ur right I always said "I'll never get married" and that happened 5 years later lol and engaged 3.5 years later. Sometimes I get angry that it took so long to get engaged n married because I say "you made me wait and now I'm old" lol


----------



## s_love

Thanks ladies, I'm trying my best to be positive right now. I went out to go shopping today but of course everywhere I turned another preggo woman, fb was full of updates on peoples ultrasounds and one of my friends actually had her baby today.

And to top it all off my husband has training coming up (Marine Corps) and he will be gone 2 weeks starting next Saturday... So whoop de doo he will be gone during my fertile window. Lucky me, I'm out again this month before we even get started this time. Looks like it won't be a september BFP... On to October I guess. Although, in all honesty, it wont happen that month either. I'm beginning to think I'm not strong enough to do this as my patience is literally at the end my frustration level is beyond words. 

The doctor told my husband he needed to cut back on smoking and caffeine (he drinks those damn NOS energy drinks everyday. But he doesn't just have one, he has 5 or 6). He completely disregarded what she said... I think he's actually smoking more and def not cutting back on the NOS. I told him I'm frustrated with that and that he's going to be gone and he just said "it is what it is". Beginning to think he doesn't care as much as I thought he did.


----------



## sadangel777

Love: :hugs: I'm SO sorry you are having such a rough time. Seeing all of the preggos, pg announcements, ultrasounds, and also hearing about your friend's birth is making this TTC stuff so much harder for you. :cry:

Are you sure that you won't have time for at least one or two BD before he leaves that will possibly be in your fertile window? 

I know what it's like to feel like you are in this alone, and that your DH doesn't care as much as you (mine said he'd be fine with never having kids, even after going through the m/c with me in 2000 -- it hurts).

I know your doctor told him to cut back on the energy drinks and smoking (I think mine avoids BD now since I'm on the Clomid) and I don't blame you for being upset with him. But he can't stop a BFP -- look at all the people who smoke and drink and still have babies! They're everywhere! My coworker told me his wife smoked the whole time she was pg (which makes me SO angry btw, since I had a m/c and did everything right). My mom is right about one thing; this is what she told me one time when I was upset: "I don't care if you only have sex ONCE a month. If you aren't using protection, you are going to get pregnant." And I don't know anyone who tried and tried to get PG and never did (I hear all kinds of stories about so-and-so who tried and tried and DID get pg) but never anyone who wasn't successful. 

But if you want to take a break from actively TTC and NTNP for a while, if it will help you, then do it. A lot of people say when they stopped trying, that's when it happened. The truth is, no matter how much we obsess and plan and test, it is one of life's mysteries. But people have been having babies for eons; our bodies are built for conception! I really think it will happen for all of us. :flower: 

Chris: I know what you mean about being angry and feeling old! I told DH I'm mad that he made me take pills throughout my fertile 20s -- but my doctor said he couldn't "make" me and I did have a choice; I guess she's right but I keep blaming him anyway LOL!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm trying my best to be positive right now. I went out to go shopping today but of course everywhere I turned another preggo woman, fb was full of updates on peoples ultrasounds and one of my friends actually had her baby today.
> 
> And to top it all off my husband has training coming up (Marine Corps) and he will be gone 2 weeks starting next Saturday... So whoop de doo he will be gone during my fertile window. Lucky me, I'm out again this month before we even get started this time. Looks like it won't be a september BFP... On to October I guess. Although, in all honesty, it wont happen that month either. I'm beginning to think I'm not strong enough to do this as my patience is literally at the end my frustration level is beyond words.
> 
> The doctor told my husband he needed to cut back on smoking and caffeine (he drinks those damn NOS energy drinks everyday. But he doesn't just have one, he has 5 or 6). He completely disregarded what she said... I think he's actually smoking more and def not cutting back on the NOS. I told him I'm frustrated with that and that he's going to be gone and he just said "it is what it is". Beginning to think he doesn't care as much as I thought he did.



Try not to stress about him having those energy drinks and smoking because like angel said people do crazy drugs and drink and get pregnant! Ask him nicely that it would make u feel better
If he cut down. About the stress in all this I feel that way to sometimes like I just don't know if I can keep this up! I want my life back! U think u could bd the day before he leaves and the day he leaves u might still have a chance


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies was little busy last few days so was out of the loop.Today AF arrived so officially i am in my NTNP cycle.Today morning my Doc called me but i could not pick up the phone.He said that my progesterone level is low.I am suppose to call him up after some time but i am really scared to do it :( But anyway i will call him up after sometime after i accumulate some courage :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Coolstar

Oh God I am devastated just had a talk with my Doc he said my levels were very low 2.4 :( Normal should be 13.He asked whether my periods have started and i said it started today and he was surprised how it has started with such a low level.
I think he is going to put me on clomid but i wanted to retest it again before taking med.I am surprised how i get good temp shift during ov when it is so low :(


----------



## ttc2yrs

hi there s_love try not to get yourself down bacause it will do nothing for you but get you more down, im in the same boat as you (am desperate for a baby)
i do have a job but maby try to get a part time job ? to keep your mind on something else,its very hard when you are at home ,you have too much time to think and that makes you lower !
i crochet at home and i make baby booties, and the though of one day i am going to be able to put them on a little babies feet does keep me positive and keeps my head busy beacuse im concentrating so much ! hope you feel better soon lots of baby dust to you xx


----------



## sadangel777

Aww cool im sorry u r having a bad day! Maybe it is just an off cycle -- your doc can prob put u on progesterone to fix it im sure. dont worry!


----------



## Coolstar

Angel just wanted to ask you when your Dr had put you on clomid was that because your progesterone was low?


----------



## sadangel777

They did a progesterone check at cd21 and cd23 and found out i wasnt ovulating (they didnt tell me what my numbers were), then they said i would start clomid my next cycle. then af didnt show and i thought i was pg but it was just a missed period from not ov. so i started clomid in august and confirmed ov at the end of that cycle. so if u take clomid itll prob help your progesterone levels, ie help u ov! Its a wonder drug!


----------



## Chris_25

aw cool don't stress! Think of this as a reason for all of this and know it's fixable! Try retesting again next month and see how it comes out so you know for sure.


----------



## Coolstar

My insurance does not cover anything do with infertility.Was you covered angel.Any idea how much all these cost :(
Chris: I am planning to retest next month.I am confused.My period length is pretty regular (24 to 26),12 days LP ,i get +opk and good shift.It was really unexpected.


----------



## sadangel777

My insurance covered it. i know it wont cover infertility treatments like ivf, but it covered the clomid and progesterone checks.


----------



## Coolstar

Oh that's good angel. Decided not to go for a retest but take appointment with doc tomm and start with med :(


----------



## Chris_25

Ok well u have nothing to lose!


----------



## sadangel777

Lots of luck cool!! Im sure the meds will work


----------



## Coolstar

My doc wants my DH to go for SA before he prescribes me med.I don't know why :( DH is not willing to go now :( I am going nuts.


----------



## sadangel777

Im surprised, if they know your progesterone is low and thats a problem, theres no reason to suspect dh has a problem too -- maybe u could call them and ask why they cant just give u the meds. sometimes drs can be funny and sometimes if u are persistent they will be more flexible. 

i dont think my dh would ever agree to sa so i know how u feel. let me know what dr says if u call. dont be afraid to turn on the waterworks to get results from dr hehe


----------



## s_love

I know Im late, but Cool Im sorry you got bad news. But keep your head up because low progesterone levels are fixable! Im not sure why your doctor is subjecting your hubby to a SA, but Angel is right, turn on the water works and call. Sometimes it pays it be persistant and stand up to them. And if hubby wont go to SA, beg or bribe or do whatever you got to do to get him there. I told Angel I read how a lady told her husband that he could go buy a new xbox or something if he did the SA. Im sending you lots of luck that this all gets straightened out and you get back on track! :hugs:

Sorry I disappeared again, had a mini break down haha. I think I cried more than Ive ever cried in my life... also lots of yelling at the hubby :blush: According to fertility friend I should OV on the 18th and my fertile days are before that start on the 15th. Well hubby is leaving Friday morning, the 14th... I mean we are going to try and bd but I just know its not going to do any good. Im ok with that. One more month is not going to kill me. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris_25

Cool & Angel: bring on the tears to DH and say this is very important and it would make you feel a lot better and not nag him constantly anymore it's what I told my hubby and he did it lol but i'm still a complainer and a nagger. Also cool call your doctor and be persistent!

Love- glad to see you back I was wondering where you went lol hope you got the tears out of your system (for now anyway) I don't think I ever cried so much either until recently. Just try to get the BD on right before he goes and just remember they say that sperm live up to 5 days so u never know and honestly maybe the less you BD the more of a chance of it happening! I am cutting back this month, because i'm sick of the process.

PS- tonight is my second opinion with a fertility specialist, will keep u girls updated.


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Cool & Angel: bring on the tears to DH and say this is very important and it would make you feel a lot better and not nag him constantly anymore it's what I told my hubby and he did it lol but i'm still a complainer and a nagger. Also cool call your doctor and be persistent!
> 
> Love- glad to see you back I was wondering where you went lol hope you got the tears out of your system (for now anyway) I don't think I ever cried so much either until recently. Just try to get the BD on right before he goes and just remember they say that sperm live up to 5 days so u never know and honestly maybe the less you BD the more of a chance of it happening! I am cutting back this month, because i'm sick of the process.
> 
> PS- tonight is my second opinion with a fertility specialist, will keep u girls updated.

yeah I went MIA.. I spent a few days for me having a pity party bahhaha! Manis pedis coffee wine and pigging out... oh yes and of course crying. But it felt good to cry and get it all out. I hope less baby dancing works hahaha because its only going to be now until Thursday night for 2 weeks or so... But I guess stranger things have happened! 

I hope you get some good news tonight! Keep up posted. FXed for you!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Cool & Angel: bring on the tears to DH and say this is very important and it would make you feel a lot better and not nag him constantly anymore it's what I told my hubby and he did it lol but i'm still a complainer and a nagger. Also cool call your doctor and be persistent!
> 
> Love- glad to see you back I was wondering where you went lol hope you got the tears out of your system (for now anyway) I don't think I ever cried so much either until recently. Just try to get the BD on right before he goes and just remember they say that sperm live up to 5 days so u never know and honestly maybe the less you BD the more of a chance of it happening! I am cutting back this month, because i'm sick of the process.
> 
> PS- tonight is my second opinion with a fertility specialist, will keep u girls updated.
> 
> yeah I went MIA.. I spent a few days for me having a pity party bahhaha! Manis pedis coffee wine and pigging out... oh yes and of course crying. But it felt good to cry and get it all out. I hope less baby dancing works hahaha because its only going to be now until Thursday night for 2 weeks or so... But I guess stranger things have happened!
> 
> I hope you get some good news tonight! Keep up posted. FXed for you!Click to expand...


lol good spoil yourself! I've been shopping lol and love my mani/pedi's lol and maybe i'll get a massage too. Thank you I def will!


----------



## Coolstar

Angel:My DH exactly said the same thing to me what you are saying.He is said he will go but after i start with my meds.I called the doc office but they said he is very busy so i told them that i want to talk with the doc directly.Lets hope he calls me back.
Chris:Wish you all the best.I hope you get positive result.Keep us posted.
love:I will talk with my doc, will keep you ladies updated what he says.I know ttc is killing us all but we have to keep trying.Try to BD as much as you can before he leaves.


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you! Hopefully he will call back asap wish you luck!


----------



## Coolstar

Times are so difficult for us, i am just going crazy.Never thought my results would be so bad :(All the time i was thinking that the prob was with my DH but it turns out the prob was with me.I feel so guilty now .


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, thanks for the advice! If it comes down to it, im gonna try it! Im hoping i dont need to get dh to do a sa, but if i ever need iui he will have to do it anyway! Prob will go with bribing like love suggested haha!

Love, im so glad u r back! You sound so much better! Glad u went and treated yourself right! Pedis and shopping are the bestest! ;-) Im glad u arent giving up, its nice to have u here! 

Cool, im glad u called the dr -- hope he calls u back. if not, bug the heck out of the nurses tomorrow and dont let up until they give u an answer! If u have to, show up in person (ive done it a few times lol).

Im so glad i have u all! Im feeling emo today for some reason. my ovacue confirmed ov yesterday but i dont have crosshairs on ff so im doubting it ... aaargh. thought the timing was perfect, bd was like clockwork ... i just want a fighting chance. i know im being silly, but im afraid the clomid isnt working bcuz i dont have to cramping like i did last month.


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Chris, thanks for the advice! If it comes down to it, im gonna try it! Im hoping i dont need to get dh to do a sa, but if i ever need iui he will have to do it anyway! Prob will go with bribing like love suggested haha!
> 
> Love, im so glad u r back! You sound so much better! Glad u went and treated yourself right! Pedis and shopping are the bestest! ;-) Im glad u arent giving up, its nice to have u here!
> 
> Cool, im glad u called the dr -- hope he calls u back. if not, bug the heck out of the nurses tomorrow and dont let up until they give u an answer! If u have to, show up in person (ive done it a few times lol).
> 
> Im so glad i have u all! Im feeling emo today for some reason. my ovacue confirmed ov yesterday but i dont have crosshairs on ff so im doubting it ... aaargh. thought the timing was perfect, bd was like clockwork ... i just want a fighting chance. i know im being silly, but im afraid the clomid isnt working bcuz i dont have to cramping like i did last month.

Im glad to be back :flower: lol I realized giving up is not an option!

Dont worry about the OV cramps.. I read about OV cramps crazy last month and not all women feel them. Dont stress yourself over it!


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks ladies for your advice.The doc called me up and i bugged him to start with my med and he agreed.This cycle we are taking off so with next cycle i have to start with Clomid.Thank you all for your support.
Angel i just pray that you ov and you get your bfp this cycle and we all follow you.It would be so good to get preggo and discuss about our morning sickness instead of ov and bd :)


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks Love, I'll try! :flower: If my temps don't stabilize, I'm going to make them do a progesterone check. For some reason, they didn't order it this time (maybe because it worked last month?). I really feel like just getting an IUI! I keep thinking about it; it would take all the guesswork out. I got pg when I was 20 and miscarried, but my doctor said that was such a long time ago that she won't just assume I can get pg again :cry: so mad at my body sometimes!

LOL Cool! The things we talk about, looking forward to talking about being nauseated haha!! I'm so glad your dr is giving you the meds  at some point, they need to relent and give us what we want because we will NOT stop bugging them if they don't! :haha:


----------



## sadangel777

P.S. I wish we could all get together and go with each other to doctor's appts &#8212; it would be like a big, angry TTC mob!!! Nobody could mess with us!!!


----------



## Chris_25

Lolol angel that's so funny and so very true!
Ok so got back a little while ago from the fertility specialist for my second opinion and I'm so confused! He was really nice and took his time and talked to us! He basically said being that I had a lot of my tests done and most were normal so far the only thing I didn't have with me was the progesterone test the other doctor had done. I could have sworn he had done it and said it was normal. Anyway he wants me to get my progesterone checked the week after I ovulate this month and also get a post coital test done. Basically as soon as I get a positive opk I hVe to BD and then go in the next morning so he can do a Swab of the sperm and CM together to make sure it's not acidic. What I am confused about is that the other doctor was Gonna start me on femara and injections. Femara is similar to clomid. This doctor told me he would start me on clomid of my progesterone want good, but if it is good and I'm ovulating then clomid and femara wouldn't do anything. So I am
Confused why one doctor told me to take it an the other tells me not to. Im glad I didn't start taking anything my body doesn't need. After the test and blood work we will move on from there and he said I could just do injections then and maybe iui. Sorry this was long I want to run away lol


----------



## sadangel777

Sounds like this doctor is being very thorough, Chris! That's good! If the progesterone checks out OK and you are ovulating on your own, you shouldn't need Clomid or Femara; not sure what the post-coital testing is, but it sounds like this doc knows what's going on!

Keep us posted on your results, and lots of luck!!


----------



## Hoping1day

Hi ladies,
Me and my husband have been ttc for 4 cycles now and every month I am anxious and fool myself that I could be pregnant and it has just been a disappointment. :(
I know exactly how you all feel as it is very depressing for me and every month when I get my period I think there is something wrong with me. 
I have tried OPK for one cycle I will be using it for this coming cycle too. I am not sure if or when I ovulate. I got the LH surge sign when I used opk but never really have ovulating symptoms. 
When I went to my GYN I told her I have been ttc but she didn't take me seriously with my concers and said to try for 6 months before coming back. She didn't even prescribe prenatal vitamins as I have been reading ppl are taking it. I just take the one a day vitamins which contain frolic acid.
It is depressing when I also read on Facebook of family and friends being pregnant or having kids and at work with coworkers bringing in their babies. I want a baby so bad that my husband thinks I'm being too obsessive, of that's possible!
Is there anything I'm missing to do?


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks, yes he seems like he knows what he's talking about and is taking it in slower steps.


----------



## sadangel777

Hi Hoping,

Welcome to TTC! I'm sorry your doctor brushed you off; that happened to me at first, too, because my doctor said if I'm having a regular period, I'm ovulating, and to try for a year before doing any kind of fertility workup. After 5 or 6 cycles, I called the office crying and they did bloodwork and told me I wasn't ovulating! I was on BC pills for more than 10 years though and it can take a while for the body to regulate on its own. Were you taking the pill?

I've discovered that with doctors (in my experience) you have to be assertive and let them know what you want them to do. I actually got my prenatals from my family doctor and not my Gyn. I don't see why your doctor wouldn't give them to you if you asked, and if you really want the fertility workup, you could always call your doctor and ask them to do it sooner than 6 months. 

But don't feel bad that you haven't conceived yet; the reason doctors tell you to wait is that it takes most healthy couples a year to conceive  even though everyone acts like a guy can sneeze on you and impregnate you when you are a teen! :haha:

You can try doing basal body temperature charting to get an idea of when / if you are ovulating each month; do a google search on bbt and you will find details on how to do it (all you need is a good thermometer!). OPKs work well, but they don't always work for everyone (and you may still get an LH surge and not ovulate; I was getting +OPKs the whole time and wasn't ovulating).

Even with all of these tests and methods, it is still very much a mystery! You just have to keep at it and stay positive.

Lots of luck!!!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: I think you should go with progesterone test.If it is good then no need to take Femara.I thought with bbt charting i was ovulating and had a good temp shift but seems i was wrong.Even i am not sure post-coital testing is.
Angel: Your ttc mob was hilarious :)
Hoping:Welcome to the forum :) I know ttc is hard.All of us in the post are ttc from last 9 to 10 cycle.Maybe you can try another doc if you do not get bfp in another one or two cycle.


----------



## s_love

Hi Hoping welcome! I know its frustrating, but dont let it get to you. Angel is right, sometimes you have to be assertive with your doctor to get what you want. I got my Prenatals from my family doctor, you could ask them about getting a perrscription. Charting really does help, so Id recommend that as well!

Chris- Last month when I was doing all my reading on Clomid, I came across some ladies who were ovulating on their own and had normal progesterone levels and their doctors put them on the Clomid to give them that "extra boost". Some women swore it was what put them over the edge and got them preggo! Ive never heard of that post-coital test, but it makes sense. But I would rather my doctor be completely thorough than not pay attention!

Angel- your doctor didnt call for any bloodwork this month? Mine did, and she gave me strict orders to do it first thing in the morning and not eat anything. She didnt tell me that last time. Not sure why but she made a point to say it more than once. 

Couldnt get hubby to BD tonight... he was in such a horrible mood! And tomorrow he is on duty (24 hour watch) so he wont be home tomorrow night! He always forgets to tell me when duty is (although he swears he tells me as soon as he finds out), but this time its much more irritating. So I get 1 freaking shot to BD on Friday before he leaves Saturday morning! SO NOT FAIR!! ! I was going to have a talk with him tonight.. I was going to ask him his thoughts on everything because he hasnt said anything in a couple weeks about pregnancy or babies or anything at all but I didnt get the chance... just want to know hes on the same page as me.


----------



## misshovie

Hi ladies, I'm new here. DH and I have been NTNP for 8 cycles now, and I'm so discouraged... I really didn't think it would be this hard for us to get pregnant. I'm trying SMEP this month for the first time so I'm really hoping and praying for a BFP next time!

I really should've come here much sooner, I've been so depressed about this lately and have been avoiding 3 of my really close friends who are all due in November because I just can't deal with all their happiness right now. It's so weird to be happy for them and insanely jealous of them at the same time, it sucks and I hate it. Reading all of your posts made me realize that I shouldn't be so discouraged because many of you have been trying for longer and/or have more obstacles to overcome! I'm a worrier so of course I've been dwelling on it, dreaming up all sorts of things that could be wrong with me or him, when in reality I really haven't even scratched the surface of TTC yet... NTNP doesn't always work for everyone, apparently. It really snapped me out of my pity party, so thank you! :)


----------



## s_love

misshovie said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new here. DH and I have been NTNP for 8 cycles now, and I'm so discouraged... I really didn't think it would be this hard for us to get pregnant. I'm trying SMEP this month for the first time so I'm really hoping and praying for a BFP next time!
> 
> I really should've come here much sooner, I've been so depressed about this lately and have been avoiding 3 of my really close friends who are all due in November because I just can't deal with all their happiness right now. It's so weird to be happy for them and insanely jealous of them at the same time, it sucks and I hate it. Reading all of your posts made me realize that I shouldn't be so discouraged because many of you have been trying for longer and/or have more obstacles to overcome! I'm a worrier so of course I've been dwelling on it, dreaming up all sorts of things that could be wrong with me or him, when in reality I really haven't even scratched the surface of TTC yet... NTNP doesn't always work for everyone, apparently. It really snapped me out of my pity party, so thank you! :)

Welcome! Im glad we could help! But remember youre totally allowed to be discouraged and jealous and whatever you want.. and we are here to help and support you along the way. I dont think any of us planned for this type of journey when we decided to have a baby. Wishing you luck with SMEP this month!


----------



## Chris_25

Hoping1day said:


> Hi ladies,
> Me and my husband have been ttc for 4 cycles now and every month I am anxious and fool myself that I could be pregnant and it has just been a disappointment. :(
> I know exactly how you all feel as it is very depressing for me and every month when I get my period I think there is something wrong with me.
> I have tried OPK for one cycle I will be using it for this coming cycle too. I am not sure if or when I ovulate. I got the LH surge sign when I used opk but never really have ovulating symptoms.
> When I went to my GYN I told her I have been ttc but she didn't take me seriously with my concers and said to try for 6 months before coming back. She didn't even prescribe prenatal vitamins as I have been reading ppl are taking it. I just take the one a day vitamins which contain frolic acid.
> It is depressing when I also read on Facebook of family and friends being pregnant or having kids and at work with coworkers bringing in their babies. I want a baby so bad that my husband thinks I'm being too obsessive, of that's possible!
> Is there anything I'm missing to do?

Hello we can all relate to what you are going through. Just know that you are still considered perfectly normal, because from what they say it takes up to a year! Doctors don't usually prescribe prenatals prescription until you are pregnant, but they do tell you to buy over the counter when TTC. It's ok to be too obsessive, because I think we all are and that's normal! Just keep trying and using the opk's and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Hi Hoping welcome! I know its frustrating, but dont let it get to you. Angel is right, sometimes you have to be assertive with your doctor to get what you want. I got my Prenatals from my family doctor, you could ask them about getting a perrscription. Charting really does help, so Id recommend that as well!
> 
> Chris- Last month when I was doing all my reading on Clomid, I came across some ladies who were ovulating on their own and had normal progesterone levels and their doctors put them on the Clomid to give them that "extra boost". Some women swore it was what put them over the edge and got them preggo! Ive never heard of that post-coital test, but it makes sense. But I would rather my doctor be completely thorough than not pay attention!
> 
> Angel- your doctor didnt call for any bloodwork this month? Mine did, and she gave me strict orders to do it first thing in the morning and not eat anything. She didnt tell me that last time. Not sure why but she made a point to say it more than once.
> 
> Couldnt get hubby to BD tonight... he was in such a horrible mood! And tomorrow he is on duty (24 hour watch) so he wont be home tomorrow night! He always forgets to tell me when duty is (although he swears he tells me as soon as he finds out), but this time its much more irritating. So I get 1 freaking shot to BD on Friday before he leaves Saturday morning! SO NOT FAIR!! ! I was going to have a talk with him tonight.. I was going to ask him his thoughts on everything because he hasnt said anything in a couple weeks about pregnancy or babies or anything at all but I didnt get the chance... just want to know hes on the same page as me.



This doctor said the injections will help produce extra eggs. THis is so confusing lol


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris: I think you should go with progesterone test.If it is good then no need to take Femara.I thought with bbt charting i was ovulating and had a good temp shift but seems i was wrong.Even i am not sure post-coital testing is.
> Angel: Your ttc mob was hilarious :)
> Hoping:Welcome to the forum :) I know ttc is hard.All of us in the post are ttc from last 9 to 10 cycle.Maybe you can try another doc if you do not get bfp in another one or two cycle.




Yea, so I guess I will take the progesterone test a week after ovulation and see! Here is a link to the post coital testing, which makes sense and I am glad i'm having it done. 
https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/postcoital-test


----------



## Chris_25

misshovie said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new here. DH and I have been NTNP for 8 cycles now, and I'm so discouraged... I really didn't think it would be this hard for us to get pregnant. I'm trying SMEP this month for the first time so I'm really hoping and praying for a BFP next time!
> 
> I really should've come here much sooner, I've been so depressed about this lately and have been avoiding 3 of my really close friends who are all due in November because I just can't deal with all their happiness right now. It's so weird to be happy for them and insanely jealous of them at the same time, it sucks and I hate it. Reading all of your posts made me realize that I shouldn't be so discouraged because many of you have been trying for longer and/or have more obstacles to overcome! I'm a worrier so of course I've been dwelling on it, dreaming up all sorts of things that could be wrong with me or him, when in reality I really haven't even scratched the surface of TTC yet... NTNP doesn't always work for everyone, apparently. It really snapped me out of my pity party, so thank you! :)


Glad you feel a little better! I'm on my 10th month ttc and I know the frustration so very well! I also am a worrier and it sucks! I have friends who are pregnant and I feel the same way as you do, it's weird! Try and stay strong and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## sadangel777

Welcome Misshovie!! Glad you found us; TTC is way too hard to go through without others who understand! I don't blame you for feeling the way you do about your friends  if I only had one preggo as a friend it would be too much. I admire your strength.

Chris, I'm envious of people who get injections! :winkwink: They produce more eggs because it forces release of all eggs from the follicles, whether they are fully mature or not, whereas your natural LH surge will only push the release of fully matured follicles.

Love, I'm not sure why my doctor didn't order bloodwork this time. But when I called to get the script (they make me call each cycle on CD1 and then they call in the script for me instead of just giving me refills :shrug: ) I talked to a nurse. Maybe she forgot? If I get a high temp tomorrow, I should get crosshairs on FF, and if that happens I won't worry about it. If not, and my temps stay all wacky, I'm going to call and ask for it. Sorry your DH is giving you trouble  wish they would just cooperate! I only BD once too, and I'm not going to worry about it because only 1 sperm can fertilize the egg anyway, so only 1 BD is necessary really! :winkwink:

I'm super emotional again today! I think it's because I'm entering the 2ww and we only BD once. And I hate the 2ww!


----------



## Coolstar

Angel:You are correct that just 1 sperm fertilizes the egg so 1 time bd is enough.Keeping my fingers crossed for you.My Dr told me that i need to take Clomid from CD5 to CD9 and it will make me ov on CD16.Do you ov on CD16? I read Clomid makes CM dry.Have you experienced it?

Chris:I read about postcoital test .It makes sense specially if your CM is dry.My CM is very infertile, back of my mind i am thinking about IUI after trying Clomid for few rounds.


----------



## sadangel777

I take it CD5-9 and last month I had horrible cramping on CD16 but according to FF I OV around CD14 (but the crosshairs are dotted, which means it is only approximate) so I think it was closer to CD16. Today is CD15 and I have mild cramping and my temps have been up since yesterday. I noticed a little less CM on Clomid, but I still have some. I am using PreSeed which is awesome!! I highly recommend it, and if you get it right now from early-pregnancy-tests.com it is free shipping and on sale. (I got the one that comes with the tubes so you can use whatever amount you need &#8212; I only need the smallest amount so it will last a while, totally worth it).

I am keeping IUI in my head, too, because DH is rarely in the mood! His fault for making me wait til he's in his 40s!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Welcome Misshovie!! Glad you found us; TTC is way too hard to go through without others who understand! I don't blame you for feeling the way you do about your friends  if I only had one preggo as a friend it would be too much. I admire your strength.
> 
> Chris, I'm envious of people who get injections! :winkwink: They produce more eggs because it forces release of all eggs from the follicles, whether they are fully mature or not, whereas your natural LH surge will only push the release of fully matured follicles.
> 
> Love, I'm not sure why my doctor didn't order bloodwork this time. But when I called to get the script (they make me call each cycle on CD1 and then they call in the script for me instead of just giving me refills :shrug: ) I talked to a nurse. Maybe she forgot? If I get a high temp tomorrow, I should get crosshairs on FF, and if that happens I won't worry about it. If not, and my temps stay all wacky, I'm going to call and ask for it. Sorry your DH is giving you trouble  wish they would just cooperate! I only BD once too, and I'm not going to worry about it because only 1 sperm can fertilize the egg anyway, so only 1 BD is necessary really! :winkwink:
> 
> I'm super emotional again today! I think it's because I'm entering the 2ww and we only BD once. And I hate the 2ww!

Thank you for clearing that up because I was kind of confused as to what exactly the injections did! Lol


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Angel:You are correct that just 1 sperm fertilizes the egg so 1 time bd is enough.Keeping my fingers crossed for you.My Dr told me that i need to take Clomid from CD5 to CD9 and it will make me ov on CD16.Do you ov on CD16? I read Clomid makes CM dry.Have you experienced it?
> 
> Chris:I read about postcoital test .It makes sense specially if your CM is dry.My CM is very infertile, back of my mind i am thinking about IUI after trying Clomid for few rounds.

Yes, IUI sounds like a good thing


----------



## s_love

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! :flower: That is all!

Lol sorry ladies Im in a weird mood! Im like a big ball of frustration but in a good mood! I hate just sitting back and not doing anything to help my chances of TTC. Lol and what the heck are my temps doing? Last months were so much easier to read!

I hope yall are having good days ladies! 

Angel- I hope your temp stays up!!

Coolstar and Chris- Im also thinking of looking into IUI although I do not think we are covered for any sort of "procedure" so Im not sure what to do... torn.


----------



## sadangel777

I see what you mean about your temps  maybe they will stabilize. Do you think you OV yesterday? I'm confused about mine, too. It is frustrating! And I have that OvaCue monitor so I can double-check everything, and it just adds to the confusion LOL! It says I may have OV Tuesday or today, so who knows!!

I read that IUI is relatively inexpensive, and that some insurance companies that don't cover IVF will at least partially cover IUI. I also read that it is only a couple hundred or so (as opposed to IVF which is 20 thousand!). It is looking better and better. Just get me in there, give me a trigger shot and drop the little guys right into my uterus and call it a day! Wouldn't that be nice ... :winkwink: Take all this stupid guesswork out!


----------



## Coolstar

Ya even i read IUI is cheaper not like IVF. I am trying to find the price since for us it will be out of pocket expense.If you ladies get any info about IUI cost pls do share with me.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> I see what you mean about your temps  maybe they will stabilize. Do you think you OV yesterday? I'm confused about mine, too. It is frustrating! And I have that OvaCue monitor so I can double-check everything, and it just adds to the confusion LOL! It says I may have OV Tuesday or today, so who knows!!
> 
> I read that IUI is relatively inexpensive, and that some insurance companies that don't cover IVF will at least partially cover IUI. I also read that it is only a couple hundred or so (as opposed to IVF which is 20 thousand!). It is looking better and better. Just get me in there, give me a trigger shot and drop the little guys right into my uterus and call it a day! Wouldn't that be nice ... :winkwink: Take all this stupid guesswork out!



Def would make life easier without all the guessing!


----------



## misshovie

s_love said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! :flower: That is all!
> 
> Lol sorry ladies Im in a weird mood! Im like a big ball of frustration but in a good mood! I hate just sitting back and not doing anything to help my chances of TTC. Lol and what the heck are my temps doing? Last months were so much easier to read!
> 
> I hope yall are having good days ladies!
> 
> Angel- I hope your temp stays up!!
> 
> Coolstar and Chris- Im also thinking of looking into IUI although I do not think we are covered for any sort of "procedure" so Im not sure what to do... torn.

For s_love and other military members/spouses out there, IUI and IVF are covered by certain MTFs, it all depends on where you go. The procedures themselves are not covered by Tricare; however, certain bigger military MTFs and hospitals get grant money from the government to cover things like this. So definitely check into it in your area if it is something you decide to do. Just an FYI, I did some checking into it in case it comes to that for me and DH down the road (hopefully it won't).


----------



## sadangel777

Temp drop again today. ovacue monitor confirmed ov but i have dotted crosshairs on ff ... i just wish i could get a clearcut answer. this analyzing is tough.


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: Didn't you get a +opk?


----------



## sadangel777

No but i stopped using opks because last month i didnt get one. 

tried bd but dh doesnt feel good, so monday was it. hope some of them survived. :-(


----------



## Coolstar

So you did bd on monday.FF is showing ov on Tuesday so i guess that's good enough.Hope AF does not show up for you this time.I read Dr prescribes Clomid only for 6 rounds.


----------



## sadangel777

Thank u. my doc said i could go 9 but ill do iui way before that point. ;-) im gonna go 4 rounds then have the procedure done to check for endo. After that, im going straight iui not gonna mess around!

Dh told me he had a dream i told him i was pg ... makes me want to cry im so emo!


----------



## Coolstar

Oh angel i know its a tough time for all of us but who knows this maybe your cycle.Never lose hope, i am keeping my fingers crossed for you.We all deserve a BFP very soon.Lots of HUGS.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, Cool! :flower: You are right!


----------



## s_love

misshovie said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! :flower: That is all!
> 
> Lol sorry ladies Im in a weird mood! Im like a big ball of frustration but in a good mood! I hate just sitting back and not doing anything to help my chances of TTC. Lol and what the heck are my temps doing? Last months were so much easier to read!
> 
> I hope yall are having good days ladies!
> 
> Angel- I hope your temp stays up!!
> 
> Coolstar and Chris- Im also thinking of looking into IUI although I do not think we are covered for any sort of "procedure" so Im not sure what to do... torn.
> 
> For s_love and other military members/spouses out there, IUI and IVF are covered by certain MTFs, it all depends on where you go. The procedures themselves are not covered by Tricare; however, certain bigger military MTFs and hospitals get grant money from the government to cover things like this. So definitely check into it in your area if it is something you decide to do. Just an FYI, I did some checking into it in case it comes to that for me and DH down the road (hopefully it won't).Click to expand...

Thanks! I had no idea! I talked to Tricare and they told my IVF and IUI were nr covered and we'd have to pay in full. I get treated at Balboa in San Diego, so hopefully since its the main medical facility around here they could cover it! I don't even know who talk to about it, I'll ask my doc next time I see her. 

Angel- Im sorry you didn't get to BD as much as you would like. But remember you're not out until SHE shows! And like you said before, it only takes 1 :winkwink: 

So this morning I was running late and I hoped out of bed without taking temp and I ran out of opks! Lol I never got any, I got lazy. Hubby is leaving tomorrow morning... I get one more chance tonight (when he gets home from poker night)... Fingers crossed!!

We all deserve our BFP and I'm hoping this is the month for all of us! I hope we can move from TTC to bump buddies!! Baby dust and FXed for everyone! ( I'm in a ridiculously good mood tonight- for no reason! Lol)


----------



## sadangel777

LOL thanks, Love! :flower: I'll try to remember! 

Sounds like you are in a good mood looking forward to BD! :haha: You should make him a nice sandwich or something  my DH always gets happier when I do things like that! 

He could tell I was mad at him for rejecting me today and said he'd make it up to me later ... we shall see. :winkwink: 

Gosh I hope we all get BFPs and move over to bump buddies; it would be nice to stop checking fluid and worrying about temping, etc. It gets tiring after a while!


----------



## Chris_25

Yea, I decided I'm not going to try as hard this month kinda fed up with the process and I'm feeling good for right now lol we r thinking about getting a dog I told dh I think I need that in my life right now! I also think this month I'm goin tO ovulate early I'm on cd 9 and boobs are sore already! We bd tonight and I'm not going to again till I get a positive opk and peak.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> LOL thanks, Love! :flower: I'll try to remember!
> 
> Sounds like you are in a good mood looking forward to BD! :haha: You should make him a nice sandwich or something  my DH always gets happier when I do things like that!
> 
> He could tell I was mad at him for rejecting me today and said he'd make it up to me later ... we shall see. :winkwink:
> 
> Gosh I hope we all get BFPs and move over to bump buddies; it would be nice to stop checking fluid and worrying about temping, etc. It gets tiring after a while!

Amen! It's rope chairing and annoying and I told my mom she can have a dog as a granddaughter lol she said no thank you Lol


----------



## sadangel777

LOL Chris!

We have kitties, and they do help. What kind of doggie are you thinking of getting?


----------



## s_love

We have a cat named Doug and about 4 months ago rescued a puppy, we named him Bear. I find I spoil him waaaaay too much lol. My mom and mother in law both refer to him as the "grand dog" lol I think they are tired of waiting for pregnancy news sometimes and just accept that this is what they are gonna get.


----------



## sadangel777

My temp is low again so my crosshairs are gone. im so confused and frustrated. calling dr monday for progesterone check. is the clomid not working any more? :-(


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> LOL Chris!
> 
> We have kitties, and they do help. What kind of doggie are you thinking of getting?

Ok have no clue what I wrote last night "rope chair" hahhaa I was all drugged up from my migraine medication! Anyway we are looking at a lil pug or maltipoo


----------



## sadangel777

SO angry at DH today. I guess it's my turn for a meltdown. :cry:

He doesn't understand me and he doesn't want this the way I want this ... scratch that. He doesn't want this. He thinks if I "forget about it" and "let go" and "relax" that it will magically, miraculously HAPPEN. He's wrong. He is SO wrong. It is simple biology. Math. A+B=C. He's smart; he should know that. He probably does and is just hoping it never adds up.

I'm ready for an IUI. I can't take this any more, this guessing, never BDing ... we are NEVER going to get there this way. He is uncooperative. Time for me to make a decision. Because I'm NOT happy and I won't ever be until I get PG again. He has NO idea what the loss did to me, he has no idea the lengths to which I will go to get this; he has no idea what this is doing to me.


----------



## s_love

Angel I'm so sorry you are Gavin to deal with a that frustration! It defiantly doesnt help us to "relax" (like we ever really do..)

Has your hubby come out and said that he doesn't want kids or he doesn't want to try anymore? Is he maybe just scared? I know it can be a huge wart sinking goal to realize you and your other half aren't on the same page web it comes to starting a family. 

What do you mean by time for you to make a decision? What are you thinking about doing?

I'm really hoping your hubby comes around and realizes that your happiness in life depends on getting pregnant and having a happy healthy baby. Hopefully he will take it seriously. I know it can get old having the same conversation over and over, but you def need to sit him down and explain just what this means and how you're fed up. I really hope you can make him understand. :hugs:


----------



## sadangel777

I've known for a long time we don't see eye-to-eye on the starting a family thing. He rebels against societal norms and the "American Dream" track &#8212; he doesn't want to work 9 to 5 and wear a tie, and he doesn't think life should be reduced to getting a career, getting married, having kids, growing old, etc. He didn't marry me because he 'had to' and I don't think he realizes most people don't go through life like zombies compelled to get married and have kids because it's expected but because they want to. 

If I never had gotten pg by mistake when I was 19, and if I never had the miscarriage, I don't know what our situation would be right now. All I know is I was happy, and now I'm not, and I know I never will be if I don't get pg again and carry to term. I have been living life trying to distract myself from what I really want for the last 12 years. He says he understands that "more than you can possibly know" but I don't think he does. 

He told me to go ahead and schedule whatever I want and he will do it, that I'm throwing a tantrum like my mother with no regard to his feelings. But I know he'll NEVER be ready for me to be pg so what difference does it make? I'm ready to get a sperm donation. I'm ready to move back home and help my sister raise my niece if I can't have my own baby. I'm at the end of what I can tolerate; I threw the bbt thermometer across the room this morning and now I feel like taking off my wedding band and doing the same.

Sorry, I don't want to be a downer. But right now I feel hopeless.


----------



## s_love

You don't ever have to apologize for venting or feeling this way, that's what we are here for! I'm so sorry you are feeling all of this and that your hubby is being so difficult! He didn't have to resort to telling you that you're throwing tantrums and acting like you're mother. It sounds to me like he's acting selfish. He doesn't even want to entertain the idea of participating because it's not what he wants... Well that's not taking your feelings into consideration. And of he really "understands more than you could possibly know" he would realize his actions aren't helping the situation!! Ugh sometimes I swear men are ridiculous. 

Also, I can understand the whole "against the norm" and maybe not wanting "the American dream"... I guess. But just because you decide to have a family doesn't mean you're giving into mainstream, or can't do the things you want, or have to life a boring life and give up your dreams! Before I met my husband I swore up and down I would never get married or have a family. I was going to join the military, travel, because I only cared about me... Then I met Stephen and everything changed. When you truly love someone you make "sacrifices" and realize what's important. What's more pure than showing your low by creating a life? Some people just want to do that! Is it sooooo crazy to think that's what people actually want and aren't giving in to societies pressures? Geez!!! I'm sorry I'm going off and ranting but I'm moody today. 

You should take some time for yourself... If you need to go visit your sister and be around her and your niece, do it. Reevaluate everything after you're calm and go from there.


----------



## sadangel777

Thank u for understanding, love! Im doing better today, we both are just acting like nothing happened. we had a similiar blowup in feb when i told him i was off the pill and wasnt going to wait any longer so this feels much like the same. i guess after round 3 i will make appt for iui.


----------



## Chris_25

Angel I'm sorry haven't been on here, we had another wedding to attend and I been runnin around. I hope u are feeling better today we are all entitled to complain and be upset. I'm sorry dh is being unreasonable its really not fair for you, but hopefully e will come around and open his eyes! Maybe u need to take a mini getaway and stay with your sister and niece even for just a few days! Let dh know u mean business give him a lil scare!


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks chris. i would but my sister lives in va and i live in ohio ... but we r doing better today. last time he told me i was throwing a tantrum and i should go ahead and do what i want was when i put my foot down about ttc. so i guess i should just see this as another small victory....no dif if the clomid or iui work because end result is same. ;-) Thanks everyone i feel a lot better today but my bbt still low and ovacue numbers still show i ov. cramping for last few days too. gonna call dr tomorrow for prog check to make sure the 50mg is still working for me.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks chris. i would but my sister lives in va and i live in ohio ... but we r doing better today. last time he told me i was throwing a tantrum and i should go ahead and do what i want was when i put my foot down about ttc. so i guess i should just see this as another small victory....no dif if the clomid or iui work because end result is same. ;-) Thanks everyone i feel a lot better today but my bbt still low and ovacue numbers still show i ov. cramping for last few days too. gonna call dr tomorrow for prog check to make sure the 50mg is still working for me.

Glad u are doing better! You can still hop on a plane and go for a few days ;) yea def call the doctor and see about ur dosage and tell dh he has no choice but to cooperate :) lol


----------



## misshovie

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks chris. i would but my sister lives in va and i live in ohio ... but we r doing better today. last time he told me i was throwing a tantrum and i should go ahead and do what i want was when i put my foot down about ttc. so i guess i should just see this as another small victory....no dif if the clomid or iui work because end result is same. ;-) Thanks everyone i feel a lot better today but my bbt still low and ovacue numbers still show i ov. cramping for last few days too. gonna call dr tomorrow for prog check to make sure the 50mg is still working for me.

Angel - I know I'm new here and don't know you that well but I just wanted to say I'm glad your feeling better, I'm sorry that you and DH aren't always on the same page and I know how you feel... DH and I argued again last night over the whole SMEP thing we're trying this month. He said he doesn't like having a schedule, why do we have to have a schedule, he doesn't understand the OPKs and got annoyed when I tried to explain it to him... GRRRR! So frustrating! So please know that it's okay to vent and I think everyone here understands. I have a friend who is going through the same thing you are with her DH, only it's over having baby #2. It's hard for me to sympathize with people who already have a baby and are complaining because DH doesn't see eye-to-eye on having another one, but at the same time, I suppose if it's your life-long dream to have 2 kids, I can see where it would still be just as upsetting as trying for #1. I guess what I'm trying to say, just know that you are definitely not alone in your frustrations with your DH lately! Hope you can get him to come around to your point of view! :hugs:

s_love - you're welcome for the info, please let me know what you find out from your doctor about getting the IUI/IVF covered, I'm interested to know!


----------



## s_love

Angel- so happy you are feeling better!

misshovie- I def will let you know as soon as I find out!


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, misshovie -- sorry u and your dh had a fight. guess it is fight week lol! Mine said he never wanted a schedule, thats why i just dont tell him and jump him when i think im close to ov hehe. its hard when they dont want to cooperate but i guess the pressure is on them to perform ... o well they r men so they should be happy for all the bding you would think!

Thank u love i do feel better. hes def acting like nothing happened just like last time so i guess im free to schedule an iui if i want to. we r going out of town next month right when i should be fertile, so ill try clomid one more month before pursuing iui. i really think im going to have to go that route though.


----------



## Chris_25

Hey girLs help I'm having a mini heart attack right now! It's 9am where I am and I woke up and did my fertility monitor and opk just now and I got a positive opk and a peak on my fertility monitor which I knew I would because I've had cramps and boobs killing me! My husband left for work Now and I have to wait to call te nurse at 10am to see when I should go for my post coital test. I have to sit here now and wait until tonight to BD I hope that's not too late! I'm shocked last month I ovulated on day 18 and this month I'm on day 12.


----------



## sadangel777

Itll be ok chris! If u got a +opk u shouldnt ov for 12 - 24 hours so if u bd tonight thats prob the best time! U can also bd the day after ov. plan a romantic bd in the meantime -- take it slow and relax and have fun!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Itll be ok chris! If u got a +opk u shouldnt ov for 12 - 24 hours so if u bd tonight thats prob the best time! U can also bd the day after ov. plan a romantic bd in the meantime -- take it slow and relax and have fun!

Thanks, I'm really stressed now because I can't bd till tomorrow morning and my test is tomorrow afternoon so now what I miss it tonight :(


----------



## sadangel777

I dont think u will miss it! Lots of luck!


----------



## misshovie

Chris - how did your test go this afternoon, any results yet?


----------



## Chris_25

Yes, the test was perfect they said. The nurse actually said its the best she seen. So I don't understand any of this! The doctor made me look under the microscope at it and it was the freakiest thing I have ever seen I got grossed out and I'm traumatized lol I saw them moving! Even after having sex 12 hours prior to the test


----------



## sadangel777

That's great news, Chris!! I'm so happy for you!! Maybe you will get your BFP soon!!

My dr wants me to come in to "talk" because I called her all freaked out about my wacky temps. LOL. So I don't know what that's about. Appt is next week ...


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> That's great news, Chris!! I'm so happy for you!! Maybe you will get your BFP soon!!
> 
> My dr wants me to come in to "talk" because I called her all freaked out about my wacky temps. LOL. So I don't know what that's about. Appt is next week ...

Thanks, I sure hope so! Ok well that's good u are going to go talk to her and hopefully u will get some answers! Are u waking up in the middle of the night at all? That could affect temps. When are u going in? 

So I'm kind of angry because the doctor kind of rushed me out before I got to ask questions and he basically said to me"we could do surgery or u could start injections without doing IUI. The surgery would be exploratory and I wouldn't get that just yet! This doctor was my second opinion. The first doctor basically wrote me a prescription for femara and injections and wanted to start iui. This doctor said no femara just injections and no iui so who the heck do I listen to? I was thinking of going for a third opinion lol but my dh screamed at me and said I'm being crazy and to stop it! Any opinions? Sorry if I confused you lol


----------



## sadangel777

I don't think I'm waking up in the middle of the night, but I know it's starting to get cooler outside already (I live in Northeast Ohio) so maybe that's why they are lower? Also I am getting up a tad earlier than I used to. 

Wow, it's funny how different those doctors' treatments are! I understand about not wanting the surgery &#8212; I was also told about it because of the possibility of endo, but I don't really think that's necessary at this point. I want to get pg, but I don't want it to be that intrusive, you know?

So this doctor just wants to do injections, which would help you pinpoint ov more. If you and DH don't have trouble BDing when you need to, I'd try that out first. Me, my DH is good for maybe one good BD a month so it's so stressful for me to try to pinpoint ov exactly! But I'm ready for an IUI already, mainly because it would take all that guesswork out and get the sperm right in there to meet the egg. I also have reservations about IUI though because DH isn't happy about it (he's not even happy I'm on Clomid) and because I keep hoping it will happen without having to do that.

Ultimately, I guess it depends on how quickly you want your BFP and whether you want to do it via a procedure or more natural. It is a tough call, I know.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> I don't think I'm waking up in the middle of the night, but I know it's starting to get cooler outside already (I live in Northeast Ohio) so maybe that's why they are lower? Also I am getting up a tad earlier than I used to.
> 
> Wow, it's funny how different those doctors' treatments are! I understand about not wanting the surgery  I was also told about it because of the possibility of endo, but I don't really think that's necessary at this point. I want to get pg, but I don't want it to be that intrusive, you know?
> 
> So this doctor just wants to do injections, which would help you pinpoint ov more. If you and DH don't have trouble BDing when you need to, I'd try that out first. Me, my DH is good for maybe one good BD a month so it's so stressful for me to try to pinpoint ov exactly! But I'm ready for an IUI already, mainly because it would take all that guesswork out and get the sperm right in there to meet the egg. I also have reservations about IUI though because DH isn't happy about it (he's not even happy I'm on Clomid) and because I keep hoping it will happen without having to do that.
> 
> Ultimately, I guess it depends on how quickly you want your BFP and whether you want to do it via a procedure or more natural. It is a tough call, I know.

That could def be a possibility that it's getting cooler out! I don't completely rely or trust temps, because they aren't always accurate. 
Yea, I think the surgery option is a little bit too soon! Having an IUI would def be less stressful I think. You should def consider doing it! 
This stress is all too much for me to handle, don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies, was out for a little vacation.DH told me that we should enjoy as much as we can this cycle and really after a long time we had some fun.

Angel:How is your TWW going on?


----------



## sadangel777

Hi cool! Glad u and dh are having some fun! Im doing ok just pretty sure im out this month because we only bd once and ff is way off base for my ov. seriously considering an iui at this point.


Chris, i know this is stressful! Im sorry u r having a rough time. have u decided whether u want to try injections?


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> That's great news, Chris!! I'm so happy for you!! Maybe you will get your BFP soon!!
> 
> My dr wants me to come in to "talk" because I called her all freaked out about my wacky temps. LOL. So I don't know what that's about. Appt is next week ...
> 
> Thanks, I sure hope so! Ok well that's good u are going to go talk to her and hopefully u will get some answers! Are u waking up in the middle of the night at all? That could affect temps. When are u going in?
> 
> So I'm kind of angry because the doctor kind of rushed me out before I got to ask questions and he basically said to me"we could do surgery or u could start injections without doing IUI. The surgery would be exploratory and I wouldn't get that just yet! This doctor was my second opinion. The first doctor basically wrote me a prescription for femara and injections and wanted to start iui. This doctor said no femara just injections and no iui so who the heck do I listen to? I was thinking of going for a third opinion lol but my dh screamed at me and said I'm being crazy and to stop it! Any opinions? Sorry if I confused you lolClick to expand...

Chris: Its good that your reports were normal.But i did not understand what surgery they want to do? And is the injection substitute of Femara? Well i was about to tell you about 3rd opinion but then i read your dh screamed at you LOL we women are so crazy :)


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Hi cool! Glad u and dh are having some fun! Im doing ok just pretty sure im out this month because we only bd once and ff is way off base for my ov. seriously considering an iui at this point.
> 
> 
> Chris, i know this is stressful! Im sorry u r having a rough time. have u decided whether u want to try injections?


They say it only takes once. YOu would feel more relaxed if u did IUI prob. I also only BD twice, so who knows if i'm out. Ok, so I just had the doctors office send me over my progesterone level from June and it was 2.72 after ovulation. That doesn't even sound normal, but I just called the nurse and she said it is and the doctor didn't say anything about it. I am looking up a normal level after ovulation and it says 10 and above. Also, that blood was taken on day 17 and it was a 31 day cycle that month.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> That's great news, Chris!! I'm so happy for you!! Maybe you will get your BFP soon!!
> 
> My dr wants me to come in to "talk" because I called her all freaked out about my wacky temps. LOL. So I don't know what that's about. Appt is next week ...
> 
> Thanks, I sure hope so! Ok well that's good u are going to go talk to her and hopefully u will get some answers! Are u waking up in the middle of the night at all? That could affect temps. When are u going in?
> 
> So I'm kind of angry because the doctor kind of rushed me out before I got to ask questions and he basically said to me"we could do surgery or u could start injections without doing IUI. The surgery would be exploratory and I wouldn't get that just yet! This doctor was my second opinion. The first doctor basically wrote me a prescription for femara and injections and wanted to start iui. This doctor said no femara just injections and no iui so who the heck do I listen to? I was thinking of going for a third opinion lol but my dh screamed at me and said I'm being crazy and to stop it! Any opinions? Sorry if I confused you lolClick to expand...
> 
> Chris: Its good that your reports were normal.But i did not understand what surgery they want to do? And is the injection substitute of Femara? Well i was about to tell you about 3rd opinion but then i read you dh screamed at you LOL we women are so crazy :)Click to expand...



It's a laoporoscopy to make sure no endo. I decided I will prob continue with the first doctor and do the femara and shots. We are all nuts lol u see even u said 3rd opinion hahaha


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Hi Ladies, was out for a little vacation.DH told me that we should enjoy as much as we can this cycle and really after a long time we had some fun.
> 
> Angel:How is your TWW going on?



Glad you had a good vacation! Where did you guys go?


----------



## sadangel777

I think u r right chris. but its convincing dh thats the hard part! He who thinks if i just relax my body will ov on its own ... 

that number does sound low but maybe the nurse told u wrong? It also sounds early to me. i was given the option of the scope for endo too but i dont want to do it either so i dont blame u there! Plus, we can have endo and still get pg, and i dont have all the signs of it. i think they do it just to rule it out.

i thought about doing the injections, but i dont know what to do!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> I think u r right chris. but its convincing dh thats the hard part! He who thinks if i just relax my body will ov on its own ...
> 
> that number does sound low but maybe the nurse told u wrong? It also sounds early to me. i was given the option of the scope for endo too but i dont want to do it either so i dont blame u there! Plus, we can have endo and still get pg, and i dont have all the signs of it. i think they do it just to rule it out.
> 
> i thought about doing the injections, but i dont know what to do!

Men just dont get it and that's all they know how to say is dont worry and relax, blah blah blah!
Who knows I'm gonna scream though lol I'm gonna do another progesterone test next week and see! Yea, I don't have any symptoms for endo either, but u never know. I just think that's extreme To go that route just yet. U should do the injections of the doctor gives them to u, I believe it helps along.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: Did you check your progesterone on CD21?


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, was out for a little vacation.DH told me that we should enjoy as much as we can this cycle and really after a long time we had some fun.
> 
> Angel:How is your TWW going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good vacation! Where did you guys go?Click to expand...

Oh we went to Universal studios Hollywood (In Universal whenever i used to see preggo women i felt good that i can take all those rides and the cant :) ) and while driving back to SFO came by Hwy1 via Malibu,Santa Monica,Santa Barbara and Solvang.The drive was awesome and more then that i feel little relaxed now.Planning to take another small break before my next cycle :happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

Nope. I'm going to go next week to check it again on day 21 this time!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, was out for a little vacation.DH told me that we should enjoy as much as we can this cycle and really after a long time we had some fun.
> 
> Angel:How is your TWW going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good vacation! Where did you guys go?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh we went to Universal studios Hollywood (In Universal whenever i used to see preggo women i felt good that i can take all those rides and the cant :) ) and while driving back to SFO came by Hwy1 via Malibu,Santa Monica,Santa Barbara and Solvang.The drive was awesome and more then that i feel little relaxed now.Planning to take another small break before my next cycle :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh that sounds awesome I'm jealous I need a vacation


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Nope. I'm going to go next week to check it again on day 21 this time!

Maybe the doc did not tell you anything about progesterone level since it was not done on CD21.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: I guess all of us here needs a little vacation otherwise ttc stress is just too much.About progesterone level my doc told me that it should be 13 but you have to do that on CD21.


----------



## sadangel777

Cool, I'm so glad you had fun!! I think you're right about all of us needing a vaca!

DH and I are going to a gaming convention next month for a couple of days &#8212; staying in a hotel and everything! Last time we shared a room with friends, but this time will be by ourselves ... and if AF shows on the 29th, it will be right around my most fertile window if I OV according to the last couple of months (hotel nights will be CD14 and 15)! I think I'm going to give Clomid one more try before going iui.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm going to go next week to check it again on day 21 this time!
> 
> Maybe the doc did not tell you anything about progesterone level since it was not done on CD21.Click to expand...


Thts true


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Cool, I'm so glad you had fun!! I think you're right about all of us needing a vaca!
> 
> DH and I are going to a gaming convention next month for a couple of days  staying in a hotel and everything! Last time we shared a room with friends, but this time will be by ourselves ... and if AF shows on the 29th, it will be right around my most fertile window if I OV according to the last couple of months (hotel nights will be CD14 and 15)! I think I'm going to give Clomid one more try before going iui.

I think that sounds like a good plan, get dh drunk :)


----------



## sadangel777

LOL Chris. I'll do whatever it takes! :winkwink:


----------



## Coolstar

Angel i think it's a good idea to give Clomid 1 more try.I read many ladies get BFP on 2nd or 3rd round.
I noticed mid cycle spotting today.Its the first time that it has happened to me.I am little confused :wacko:


----------



## s_love

Hello ladies, sorry I went MIA, hubby has the laptop with human the training facility and I accidentally washed my phone, so I've been without Internet access. Also got ino a fender bender! It hasn't been a fun week lol. 

Angel- I hope your plan works out, and I'm glad you're going to give clomid one more try, I Los heard a lot of women get their BFP with it on cycle 2 and 3, don't give up!

Coolstar- I've never had mid cycle bleeding either, have you done any reading on it as to what it could be? And I know I'm late but I'm glad you had a good mini vacation! 

I have my day 21 blood test on Saturday, hopefully they has I OVed, just so I know Clomid is working and we can have positive attitudes going into next month. I've completely stopped temping and OPKs and I won't be testing this month... Not going to lie, it feels nice to just relax! Missing my hubby though, haven't heard from him for a week and still got another week to go!


----------



## Coolstar

Love: I am really glad Clomid worked for you.I did some research on clomid and it says many women get BFP on 2 to 4th round.You are ovulating means Clomid is doing its job.

I try not to stress out but with my low progesterone and mid cycle spotting i am little worried.I did some research and found Mid cycle bleeding happens in almost 30% of the women and is thought of as normal. A sudden increase and fall in the estrogen level during the ovulation period causes the bleeding or it can be something more serious :( .I guess my hormones are all over the places.If it happens next cycle i think i will talk with my doc.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, Cool. I'm going to give it one more shot, Round 3! If I end up getting AF this month, of course, but I'm pretty sure I will  FF gave me a "low" chance of being pg, but I already know that with only 1 BD 4 or 5 days before OV!! I hope the mid-cycle bleeding is nothing to worry about  is it possible that it's implantation?

Welcome back, Love!! I hope your progesterone check comes back good! They didn't do one for me this time (probably since they did it last month and said I OV?) but when my temps were wacky last week, I called them to find out why. And now the doctor wants me to come in and "talk" next Thursday. :wacko: DH says probably so she can tell me to chill out! I'm going to inquire about IUI whilst I am there. :winkwink:

Crazy ... aren't we all. :happydance:


----------



## Coolstar

No it's not implantation bleeding but i think it is AF now :( It's just 10 days since my last AF, i don't know what's going on :( I wanted to relax this cycle but my body is not letting me.


----------



## sadangel777

I'm so sorry Cool. I'd call the doctor and see what they say. Our bodies are so mean to us!!


----------



## s_love

I'm sorry cool, maybe it isn't the witch? I agree, ca the doctor and see what's going on. 10 days seems too quick!


----------



## Coolstar

It's definitely AF. I was planning to start clomid from next cycle but never knew my last cycle would be just 10 days.I am planning to watch this cycle if AF comes again in 10 days i will talk with my doc but if it is a normal cycle this time i will start with clomid from my next cycle.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls how are u all doing? Sorry been off for a few days just even really cranky and stressed with work and I been getting migraines bad! Cool is it really AF? Did u contact ur doctor?


----------



## sadangel777

Hi, Chris -- sorry to hear that! Its been stressful at my work too, it makes ttc even harder!

My dh just pissed me off, something stupid but i want to eat his face! Now i dont wnat to bd. and we dont anyway ...

got a bfn today at approx 9-14 dpo not sure. not surprising bcuz we bd once. ...


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Hi, Chris -- sorry to hear that! Its been stressful at my work too, it makes ttc even harder!
> 
> My dh just pissed me off, something stupid but i want to eat his face! Now i dont wnat to bd. and we dont anyway ...
> 
> got a bfn today at approx 9-14 dpo not sure. not surprising bcuz we bd once. ...

Ugh they always find a way to piss us off! Sorry about the bfn :( but it might be too early still, but do yourself a favor and don't test till after ur missed period! I never take preg tests its too hard for me! 
Work really is making it difficult to relax


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Hi, Chris -- sorry to hear that! Its been stressful at my work too, it makes ttc even harder!
> 
> My dh just pissed me off, something stupid but i want to eat his face! Now i dont wnat to bd. and we dont anyway ...
> 
> got a bfn today at approx 9-14 dpo not sure. not surprising bcuz we bd once. ...

Sorry about the BFN!! Chris is right, dont test again until AF is due... it could still be too early!! And Im sorry hubby made you angry!!

School has been kicking my butt... Ive also had 3 job interviews but no calls back, its depressing. All I want is something part time to keep me occupied, I didnt think it would be this hard. 

Not doing OPKs and temping was relaxing, but now Im just starting to feel lost.. Like I dont know what to do with myself... I know I wont get my bfp this month since the bad timing with hubbys training, I just want AF to show so we can start over!

Have any of you ladies seen "What to expect when youre expecting?" Cute movie, although it spiked baby fever and I actually started crying! Damn hormones...

Also, do any of you ladies believe in psychics? Two of my friends wanted to get a tarot reading done and for shits and giggles I said Id get mine done as well. We were all in the room so I heard their readings and the lady said nothing about kids or pregancy. When it came my turn, she talked about financial difficulties but then smiled and said it was because she sees my with child in the next 6 weeks... like wtf? Is this the universes way of messing with me?! She started to read other stuff, but I asked if she could concentrate on the baby. So she gave me details and said baby boy carried to 39 weeks born in the afternoon and weighing 7lbs 8oz.... Now Im not a believer in this stuff, but it was strange that she hit me up with all the baby stuff. I cant help but have some false hope from it, even though I know it isnt real. Lol and thats whats been up with me :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

I believe in them and I don't. I honestly believe there are people out there who are able to do this, so u never know! I hope that she was right though! I been wanting to go to one, but haven't had the courage yet. 
I saw that movie when it was in theaters and I cried also it was pretty depressing lol especially that my pregnant friend sat next to me!


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> I believe in them and I don't. I honestly believe there are people out there who are able to do this, so u never know! I hope that she was right though! I been wanting to go to one, but haven't had the courage yet.
> I saw that movie when it was in theaters and I cried also it was pretty depressing lol especially that my pregnant friend sat next to me!

Im so glad I wasnt the only who was depressed by the movie! I told my husband and he laughed and said I was being silly because it was a comedy and there was no reason to get upset over it!

I really really want to believe her... but at the same time I dont! Ahhh I guess time will tell lol.


----------



## Coolstar

love: I just hope your psychic was right about your baby :) I believe some can foretell future anyway in 6 weeks you will know.Even i was thinking once about going to psychics but then i don't have the courage, what if she says i cant have a baby. 

Angel: Chris is right don't take a preg test until you miss your period.Hope everything is fine with you and your DH now.

Chris:If the witch again shows her face early this time i will go to the doc.More then ttc i feel something must be terribly wrong with me for AF showing so early.I am just praying this cycle is normal so that i can start with clomid from next cycle.


----------



## Coolstar

lol we should see our mood- stressed,paranoid,cynical,confused


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> lol we should see our mood- stressed,paranoid,cynical,confused

Lol we are just a regular ray of sunshine arent we? :winkwink:


----------



## Chris_25

Hahahaha we are all just a barrell of fun aren't we!


----------



## sadangel777

LOL you guys are the best!

I feel better today; we didn't have a fight, just snapped and we got over it quickly. I'm just hoping when we have our 2 night stay that I'll get some good bd action in my fertile window for next month!

Love, I do believe in that stuff, but I also think there are a lot of fakes out there. There's no reason to think she wasn't right, though -- I'd take it as a good sign! 

I didn't see that movie because I avoid PG movies like the plague!! I still remember back in 2000 before the m/c I wanted DH to watch "9 Months" with me and he wouldn't and I cried! So we don't go see those kinds of movies because A. I can't handle it, and B. He doesn't like them! 

We sure are a barrel of fun! :happydance:


----------



## s_love

Oh ladies, I totally forgot to post about my annoying experience that happened over the weekend!

Ok so with hubby being at training, Ive been pretty bored. So I took the oppurtunity to hang out with another Marine wife whos an acquaintance, but shes really nice and I hope to become better friends with, her name is Aubrey. Well she told me that she has a weekly meetup with this other group of Marine wives and that I should come. Well I went, and the only 2 not preggo women were me and Aubrey... all 5 of the other ones were! Well I took comfort that I wasnt the only non-pregnant one(Aubrey is ttc too, shes on her 2nd cycle)

Well as it naturally does, the conversation turned to conceiving and if I was trying.. well I was honest and told them that we have been trying for almost 10 months. I got looks of confusion, of pity and then came the advice. Well most of them were NTNP and of course it happenedly very quickly for them.

The annoying part was the advice 3 of the 5 swore that having sex on their period is how they got pregnant. None of them made any changes to their lifestyles (as far as drinking, smoking) none took prenatals before getting pregnant. None of them knew what OPKs were or had ever done temping... Dont get me wrong, they were nice, but they kept stating how easy it was for them. 

Its so frustrating that we sit here and do every little thing for the possability that it helps conception and there are people who never gave it a second thought and it happened.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> lol we should see our mood- stressed,paranoid,cynical,confused
> 
> Lol we are just a regular ray of sunshine arent we? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lolol I saw this after I wrote my comment lol


----------



## Chris_25

Ugh that is really annoying and frustrating even more when people look at u like something is wrong with u just because they never been through this. Not that I want anyone to feel this pain we are going through, but it would be a slap back to reality! You know how many people had told me they go pregnant when yet still had their period, including my 2 sister in laws! I am still trying to figure out how these people get pregnant so easily when they aren't tracking, sucks big time


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Ugh that is really annoying and frustrating even more when people look at u like something is wrong with u just because they never been through this. Not that I want anyone to feel this pain we are going through, but it would be a slap back to reality! You know how many people had told me they go pregnant when yet still had their period, including my 2 sister in laws! I am still trying to figure out how these people get pregnant so easily when they aren't tracking, sucks big time

Heck yeah it sucks! I just want AF to hurry up and show so that we can start again in October... I'm getting impatient! Hahaha I've never wanted AF to show up so much. Good news, hubby is coming home from training early!! Yay!


----------



## Chris_25

oh yay that's great news! :) hopefully it will come quickly or hopefully not at all :)


----------



## sadangel777

Wow. id like to slap those ppl. frealz?! My sis just told me she conceived my neice by having sex on her period, but a. that was 2 years ago, and b. thats highly unlikely!! Do these ppl know how conception works?!?!? Wow. sorry. ppl just get on my nerves. ...


----------



## Chris_25

Apparently they do, because they all get pregnant by either A.) not having intercourse or B.) doing it at a time they aren't ovulating so the mystery keeps going


----------



## Chris_25

And here we go pms mode in effect! I'm ready to rip someone's head off and I hate people! To top all things off I come home from work just now and received a pregnancy magazine in the mail and it was sent to the wrong address! I want to beat someone with it lol


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Apparently they do, because they all get pregnant by either A.) not having intercourse or B.) doing it at a time they aren't ovulating so the mystery keeps going

Lol I know! This makes no sense whatsoever but maybe they all know something we don't know! Ugh I'm PMSey too! Also bloated... Ugh this is going to be a crappy week!! Plus I have 2 exams and a crap load of homework!


----------



## Coolstar

Oh i just wish our ttc stage ends soon and we get bfp.It's very tiring :( My periods have ended and i hope i have a regular cycle this time so that i can start with clomid from next month.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Apparently they do, because they all get pregnant by either A.) not having intercourse or B.) doing it at a time they aren't ovulating so the mystery keeps going
> 
> Lol I know! This makes no sense whatsoever but maybe they all know something we don't know! Ugh I'm PMSey too! Also bloated... Ugh this is going to be a crappy week!! Plus I have 2 exams and a crap load of homework!Click to expand...

Ugh I know it sucks I want to run away from everyone including myself lol Good luck on your exams!


----------



## jessicastar74

In the past three months here are my favorite (sarcasm) quotes...

"We weren't even trying, heck we barely ever have sex and it just happened".

"We got pregnant on the honeymoon." (these are two people that NEVER have sex and he has a LOW LOW LOW sperm count). 

"You just need to relax and stop trying to think about how you want to get pregnant." (Now, don't get me wrong I understand this - but I really do feel relaxed when I am having sex, and I enjoy sex. That being said - because I have been TTC I can tell you exactly how long my cycles are, when I ovulate, etc.). I wish it would just happen - but it hasn't.

I love all the people in my life - but am so sick of everyone around me getting pregnant. And so help me God the next person that gets pregnant that wasn't trying and gloats to me may result in me going completely hysterical. 

~end rant


----------



## Chris_25

Hahahaha love those and I can so relate to each and every one of them! They can take they're advice and the bragging an shove it up their asses! Sorry I'm in a violent mood and its not fair to us


----------



## sadangel777

It is definitely not fair!

So my cousin just announced on FB she's having a girl, but that wasn't enough ... she had to post MULTIPLE pics of herself, plus her and DH standing next to a bunch of "it's a girl" balloons, PLUS change her profile pic to that of a zoomed-in balloon. 

So my Mom asks me how I'm doing. I tell her. She says, "So that makes you want yours even more, right?" No. Not at alllllllll. :cry:

Twitch.


----------



## Chris_25

That's the hard part about fb I constantly see these things as well!


----------



## sadangel777

They should call it In-Your-FaceBook.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> They should call it In-Your-FaceBook.

:haha:


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> They should call it In-Your-FaceBook.

Lol seriously! I love all those quotes too...sometimes people just dont realize how close they are to getting smacked upside the head with their "advice and tips".

So this is cycle day 25, if everything goes like last month I will have a 30 day cycle and should start on the 2nd of the month... so Im torn on if I should test this month. I dont think I should, but hubby wants me to. 

We BDed Friday-CD13(9/14) before he left... I got a positive opk on CD16 and CD 17... I know his little swimmers can live up to 5 days if conditions are right, so there may be the tiniest of chances. My mindset is, I know its going to be negative, but I dont want to see it again... he thinks I should just in case our tiny chance came through. I guess Ill wait until AF is supposed to show and test then if she doesnt. He'll just have to deal with it I guess lol


----------



## Chris_25

We are close to each other on our cycles i'm currently on CD21 and AF will most likely come on day 28 or 29 this month being I ovulated early. I wouldn't test just wait until u missed AF. Tell hubby to go pee on a stick lol


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> We are close to each other on our cycles i'm currently on CD21 and AF will most likely come on day 28 or 29 this month being I ovulated early. I wouldn't test just wait until u missed AF. Tell hubby to go pee on a stick lol

Lol with the mood Im in now, I may just tell him that... and maybe where he can put the stick too lol


----------



## Chris_25

lolol if u have any problem telling him just give me his number and i'll gladly do it.


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> lolol if u have any problem telling him just give me his number and i'll gladly do it.

:haha:

Let me tell you how irritable I am today. So got into a fender bender last week, well yesterday I got my rental car. Its a Chysler 300- really nice with keyless entry, remote start, touch screen.... well yesterday I had a great time driving it around... well today my friend was like "you having fun in the 300 today? I know Id just sit in it and play with the screen allll day!"

I replied with "Thats because youre an idiot. Its a touch screen, not a a machine from an alien planet..."

Lol i know it was mean, but I couldnt help myself! It annoys me that shes so fascinated by the car... I really am a [email protected]*h today! I need chocolate and wine lol


----------



## jessicastar74

I should have started AF on Saturday. Currently cycle date 36. Negative HPT Sunday. Waiting to retest till Friday unless AF appears in meantime. Am feeling really crabby so I think AF is inevitable.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> lolol if u have any problem telling him just give me his number and i'll gladly do it.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Let me tell you how irritable I am today. So got into a fender bender last week, well yesterday I got my rental car. Its a Chysler 300- really nice with keyless entry, remote start, touch screen.... well yesterday I had a great time driving it around... well today my friend was like "you having fun in the 300 today? I know Id just sit in it and play with the screen allll day!"
> 
> I replied with "Thats because youre an idiot. Its a touch screen, not a a machine from an alien planet..."
> 
> Lol i know it was mean, but I couldnt help myself! It annoys me that shes so fascinated by the car... I really am a [email protected]*h today! I need chocolate and wine lolClick to expand...



LOL! No one told these people to be dumb, not our fault :nope: well try not to run anyone over, because I know the way I feel right now I would love to!Go get a chocolate bar i had a hershey bar with almonds for breakfast lol


----------



## s_love

Jessica- sorry about the bfn, each woman is different so maybe its still too early for the test to pick up! Youre not out until AF shows her ugly face. But if she does come or even if you just want to be crabby with us, feel free to join in!

Chris- Herseys with almonds sounds really food right about now! As soon as I get unlazy enough to put my pants on and go to the store, thats what Im buying :winkwink:


----------



## s_love

Bah! Rub-it-in-your-Facebook strikes again! (lol I really like that, and will use it from now on) 3 people in a row on my newsfeed announced pregnancies! *Deep breaths* I of course congratulated them and was a nice person : ) 

One of my friends also told me she lost her baby at 10 weeks last week! I didn't even know she was pregnant! She's been quiet this week and has responded to any of my messages... I wondered what was up. I feel horrible for her : ( this would have been her 3rd child, I know it can't be easy whether it be first, third, or ninth... : (


----------



## sadangel777

Jessica: I'm sorry!! I hope it is just a delayed BFP. *HUGS*

Chris: Chocolate sounds fantastic today! 

Love: Sorry that FB has struck again &#8212; I hate it when that happens! That is a lot to deal with, esp after meeting those 5 other preggos before and getting into an accident. This is like hell week it seems!

I think AF is due for us around the same time this month; today is CD28 and I should be starting AF on Friday, which is CD30. Love, I understand not wanting to test. We only BD once and it was 5 days before OV I think. I'm really calm, just waiting for AF so I can try next month.


----------



## s_love

Angel- its good that you're calm, and especially since you have a fun weekend planned right around your fertile window! Going in nice and relaxed and calm is perfect! It's just want you need for a BFP : )

I'm starting to get anxious... Haha just want to start my clomid again and get things going! 

So Has anyone looked into pricing on IUI? I haven't done much since I know my doctor wants me to do another month with clomid (and I'm hoping 3 times is a charm!) but from what I saw on different forums women were saying $300, others said $600, some others said $1000+... That's a pretty big range..


----------



## sadangel777

Oh my gosh, that is a huge range ... I am planning on asking my doctor tomorrow. After I called last week freaking out about my temps being out of whack asking why my progesterone wasn't being monitored, the nurse called back and said the doctor wants me to come in to "talk." So that is tomorrow night just after 5, and I'll be late to work. I'm going to tell her how much stress I'm under because DH can't always perform, and I'm going to ask about IUI. DH won't be happy about it, but I'm not happy now. :-( I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls I'm cryin so hard right now and can't stop. Dh and I just went to visit grandma in the hospital and besides my pms we get lost on the maternity ward and end up in front of the nursery! So now I'm in the car crying just because I need a cry


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, Chris, I'm sorry!! :hugs:

One of these days you will be visiting your own baby in there. :flower: We will get our BFPs sooner or later!!!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Aww, Chris, I'm sorry!! :hugs:
> 
> One of these days you will be visiting your own baby in there. :flower: We will get our BFPs sooner or later!!!

I sure hope ur right! My mascara was all over my face from crying and hubby was calling me Alice cooper lol


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Oh my gosh, that is a huge range ... I am planning on asking my doctor tomorrow. After I called last week freaking out about my temps being out of whack asking why my progesterone wasn't being monitored, the nurse called back and said the doctor wants me to come in to "talk." So that is tomorrow night just after 5, and I'll be late to work. I'm going to tell her how much stress I'm under because DH can't always perform, and I'm going to ask about IUI. DH won't be happy about it, but I'm not happy now. :-( I'll let you know what she says.

Good luck tomorrow let us know what happens!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Angel- its good that you're calm, and especially since you have a fun weekend planned right around your fertile window! Going in nice and relaxed and calm is perfect! It's just want you need for a BFP : )
> 
> I'm starting to get anxious... Haha just want to start my clomid again and get things going!
> 
> So Has anyone looked into pricing on IUI? I haven't done much since I know my doctor wants me to do another month with clomid (and I'm hoping 3 times is a charm!) but from what I saw on different forums women were saying $300, others said $600, some others said $1000+... That's a pretty big range..

I have to look into it again! I could have sworn they had told me my insurance covers it or most of it? Not too sure I have to find out


----------



## sadangel777

LOL &#8212; we will have to call you Alice from now on!! My DH wouldn't have joked with me; he would have gotten p*d off and told me I need to chill out and "let things happen."


----------



## sadangel777

Testee tonight because i felt fluttering in my stomach and have sore bbs. bfn of course, why do i keep doing this to myself ...


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Angel- its good that you're calm, and especially since you have a fun weekend planned right around your fertile window! Going in nice and relaxed and calm is perfect! It's just want you need for a BFP : )
> 
> I'm starting to get anxious... Haha just want to start my clomid again and get things going!
> 
> So Has anyone looked into pricing on IUI? I haven't done much since I know my doctor wants me to do another month with clomid (and I'm hoping 3 times is a charm!) but from what I saw on different forums women were saying $300, others said $600, some others said $1000+... That's a pretty big range..

As far as i have read it's within 1000$. But my insurance does not cover anything to do with infertility.


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Testee tonight because i felt fluttering in my stomach and have sore bbs. bfn of course, why do i keep doing this to myself ...

I just hope you get your BFP next cycle.Just keep hanging tight hun :hugs:


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Hi girls I'm cryin so hard right now and can't stop. Dh and I just went to visit grandma in the hospital and besides my pms we get lost on the maternity ward and end up in front of the nursery! So now I'm in the car crying just because I need a cry

I just hope you feel better now.I know it's so tough :cry: but we have to hold on to our faith :flower: Did you do your progesterone test?


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> LOL  we will have to call you Alice from now on!! My DH wouldn't have joked with me; he would have gotten p*d off and told me I need to chill out and "let things happen."

lol well my dh does a little bit of both


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls I'm cryin so hard right now and can't stop. Dh and I just went to visit grandma in the hospital and besides my pms we get lost on the maternity ward and end up in front of the nursery! So now I'm in the car crying just because I need a cry
> 
> I just hope you feel better now.I know it's so tough :cry: but we have to hold on to our faith :flower: Did you do your progesterone test?Click to expand...



Thanks a little better for the moment lol I never went for my progesterone test. I said frig it no need to go the doctor obviously would have told me and I didn't want to go behind his back and take it upon myself.


----------



## jessicastar74

Still no AF, but I was looking back at my "cycle" and in the past 13 months - I have had two cycles that have been irregularly long one that was 39 days in February and one that was 37 days in April. So, I have no idea if AF is going to show up sometime between now and day 39. This just makes me crazy. I could just cry. I want to be pregnant, I don't feel pregnant, I also don't feel particularly PMSy. I don't chart my temperatures. I have been ovulating between cycle day 20-22 each month (OPK).


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Testee tonight because i felt fluttering in my stomach and have sore bbs. bfn of course, why do i keep doing this to myself ...



Sorry :( when is af due?


----------



## Chris_25

jessicastar74 said:


> Still no AF, but I was looking back at my "cycle" and in the past 13 months - I have had two cycles that have been irregularly long one that was 39 days in February and one that was 37 days in April. So, I have no idea if AF is going to show up sometime between now and day 39. This just makes me crazy. I could just cry. I want to be pregnant, I don't feel pregnant, I also don't feel particularly PMSy. I don't chart my temperatures. I have been ovulating between cycle day 20-22 each month (OPK).



Hang in there, you never do know! Keep praying


----------



## s_love

Angel- Im sorry about the BFN, keep your head up! When does AF show?

Chris- Im glad youre feeling better! Dont worry, one day that will be our bundles of joy that we see in the nursery!

Cool- Our insurance doesnt cover any infertility treatments either, and the more research Im doing the more Im seeing it is in the $1000 range. Theres no way we can afford that, hubby said we would discuss it more when the time comes, but it doesnt look like I will be able to do it.

Jessica- Dont stress too much, I know our bodies seem like mysteries from one day to the next. Many women dont feel pregnant, so youre not out until AF comes!

So I just got a email this morning from a friend back in Texas (These are the exact words)
"So you remember how you were joking around and said Id get pregnant before you, even though we werent trying.... Well ding ding you win, baby #4 will be debuting in 2013...Im 12 weeks! I had no idea! IM ON BIRTH CONTROL! Went to the gyno for a pap and boom, urine test came back positive. You know we didnt even want anymore- 3 is more than enough! I dont know what we are going to do...Its just such a shock!" 

Then it went on to say we need to get together when I come home and blah blah blah.... Yeah like I want to hang out with your pregnant self!!! Im so mad! Like I know I shouldnt be... but birth control, didnt want another kid, not trying.. I want to yell. 

I know we say this over and over and over about how unfair it is and everything... but I mean come on, this really is unfair and getting ridiculous!:growlmad::hissy: < thats me right now


----------



## sadangel777

I dont blame u, love, what a horrible thing to send your ttc friend! People are SO stupid and ignorant. she must not have tried too hard to keep up on her pills ... wth. here we are doing everything ... im in waiting room at dr office listening to pregnant ppl talk about how pg they r as their kids run around the office like hellions. i dont know how much more i can stand this. if iuis are a grand, ill be out too. ............


----------



## s_love

I know she doesnt know how long we have been trying, or about to PCOS and not ovulating, but still SOOO inconsiderate! I told my husband I want to punch the wall... so if he comes home and things are broken... its not me, its hormonal rage!

I really hope you get some good news from the doctor... maybe your insurance covers way more and it will only be a couple hundred like some of the ladies for you IUI! I have my fingers crossed for you!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Coolstar

love: Same case with me.Even i cant afford to do IUI at present.After taking clomid i have to check progesterone and i think my insurance wont cover that too since the code that has been written is of infertility :(


----------



## s_love

Really they dont cover your labwork? Thats weird! We atleast get our labs, ultrasounds, and SA covered. Just no IVF or IUI.


----------



## s_love

Ugh ladies so for the past few months I have found it to be harder and harder to be happy for people... and not just those TTC who get pregnant. I mean I have friends who recently got a promotion, bought a new truck, are going on vacation to Tahiti.... I dont want to be this unhappy person. I feel like its all connected to me not being able to get pregnant and not being truely happy. The more months go by and the more negative tests I see the more cynical I become. Of course I never would say anything to these people, and I always congratulate them and everything... but I dont truely mean it. I didnt used to be this way! Thinking about this plus the PMS is just putting me in the worst mood ever!

Cherry coke and oreos tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Angel- Im sorry about the BFN, keep your head up! When does AF show?
> 
> Chris- Im glad youre feeling better! Dont worry, one day that will be our bundles of joy that we see in the nursery!
> 
> Cool- Our insurance doesnt cover any infertility treatments either, and the more research Im doing the more Im seeing it is in the $1000 range. Theres no way we can afford that, hubby said we would discuss it more when the time comes, but it doesnt look like I will be able to do it.
> 
> Jessica- Dont stress too much, I know our bodies seem like mysteries from one day to the next. Many women dont feel pregnant, so youre not out until AF comes!
> 
> So I just got a email this morning from a friend back in Texas (These are the exact words)
> "So you remember how you were joking around and said Id get pregnant before you, even though we werent trying.... Well ding ding you win, baby #4 will be debuting in 2013...Im 12 weeks! I had no idea! IM ON BIRTH CONTROL! Went to the gyno for a pap and boom, urine test came back positive. You know we didnt even want anymore- 3 is more than enough! I dont know what we are going to do...Its just such a shock!"
> 
> Then it went on to say we need to get together when I come home and blah blah blah.... Yeah like I want to hang out with your pregnant self!!! Im so mad! Like I know I shouldnt be... but birth control, didnt want another kid, not trying.. I want to yell.
> 
> I know we say this over and over and over about how unfair it is and everything... but I mean come on, this really is unfair and getting ridiculous!:growlmad::hissy: < thats me right now

That just made me so angry that I feel like hitting her! Lol these damn people I tell u! That's some damn nerve to send an email like that


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Ugh ladies so for the past few months I have found it to be harder and harder to be happy for people... and not just those TTC who get pregnant. I mean I have friends who recently got a promotion, bought a new truck, are going on vacation to Tahiti.... I dont want to be this unhappy person. I feel like its all connected to me not being able to get pregnant and not being truely happy. The more months go by and the more negative tests I see the more cynical I become. Of course I never would say anything to these people, and I always congratulate them and everything... but I dont truely mean it. I didnt used to be this way! Thinking about this plus the PMS is just putting me in the worst mood ever!
> 
> Cherry coke and oreos tonight :thumbup:

I know exactly how u feel and I'm so very serious when I say it! I can't be happy, period! I became so angry, sad and miserable person! I like want to avoid my phone and people in general! I want my life back and I just want to be happy! I pray very hard we all get our BFP! If we do we must all celebrate together

Ps- enjoy the coke and oreos! I've been eating so much this week it's gross! I had almost a pack of double stuffed oreos


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, guys. :headspin:

I had to leave the doctor's office because I waited for an hour and was already late for work, and they were backed up ... said it would be 45 min at least! :growlmad: 

Nurse told me the doctor was just going to go over my options: Keep taking Clomid, but if I want an IUI they don't do it there. :cry: So I'm going to take my 3rd round of Clomid and get a referral to someone who DOES do IUI and see from there whether I can even afford it. 

I thought because I was seeing a "fertility specialist" that they were capable of performing IUIs. Silly me! :dohh: 

Oreos and cherry coke sound great right about now.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, guys. :headspin:
> 
> I had to leave the doctor's office because I waited for an hour and was already late for work, and they were backed up ... said it would be 45 min at least! :growlmad:
> 
> Nurse told me the doctor was just going to go over my options: Keep taking Clomid, but if I want an IUI they don't do it there. :cry: So I'm going to take my 3rd round of Clomid and get a referral to someone who DOES do IUI and see from there whether I can even afford it.
> 
> I thought because I was seeing a "fertility specialist" that they were capable of performing IUIs. Silly me! :dohh:
> 
> Oreos and cherry coke sound great right about now.

Ah damn that stink, I'm sorry :( that is strange that they don't do iui there if they are a fertility specialist hm ok give it another try and see what happens, you never know! I have to also find out again what the cost for it would be.


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, guys. :headspin:
> 
> I had to leave the doctor's office because I waited for an hour and was already late for work, and they were backed up ... said it would be 45 min at least! :growlmad:
> 
> Nurse told me the doctor was just going to go over my options: Keep taking Clomid, but if I want an IUI they don't do it there. :cry: So I'm going to take my 3rd round of Clomid and get a referral to someone who DOES do IUI and see from there whether I can even afford it.
> 
> I thought because I was seeing a "fertility specialist" that they were capable of performing IUIs. Silly me! :dohh:
> 
> Oreos and cherry coke sound great right about now.

Oh angel I'm sorry that sucks! What's the point of making appointments if they don't keep them? Maybe it's the PMS but thats ridiculous! Yeah I would think that FS would do IUIs... That really sucks that you have to go to another doctor. 

I read lots of post and articles on clomid and a ton of women get their BFP on round 3! So here's hoping for you!! 

I really hope we can all get our BFPs soon... For our sanity and happiness! Hopefully October is our month ladies!


----------



## Coolstar

Yes angel even i researched a lot about Clomid and have seen ladies getting BFP on 3rd or later round.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, everyone. I'm going to give Clomid another shot, but I really don't think it's going to work for me simply because we never BD. Other people are BDing like crazy and not getting BFPs, and we only BD once ... how is that going to work? :nope:

I called DH bawling because I had to leave before I could talk to the doctor and because they don't do IUI ... he was actually nice and not annoyed, said I need to calm down and I can find another doctor. I just hope this time, if I do find someone who can do IUI and I can afford it, that he won't fight me on it. I really think that's the only way I'm getting my BFP. 

I think all of you ladies will be 'graduating' from this thread soon, though. :flower: Lots of luck! Hopefully one of us does soon! :winkwink:


----------



## s_love

As much as I would love to "graduate" from this thread, I don't want to unless we all go together. Seriously hoping next month is all of our months! 

You know angel you should sit DH down to discuss the IUI, but when you do, remind him of how much money you could save on it if you just BD a little more! Lol I dont know if that will work, but it's worth a shot!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> As much as I would love to "graduate" from this thread, I don't want to unless we all go together. Seriously hoping next month is all of our months!
> 
> You know angel you should sit DH down to discuss the IUI, but when you do, remind him of how much money you could save on it if you just BD a little more! Lol I dont know if that will work, but it's worth a shot!

Yes, I want us all to graduate together!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'm going to give Clomid another shot, but I really don't think it's going to work for me simply because we never BD. Other people are BDing like crazy and not getting BFPs, and we only BD once ... how is that going to work? :nope:
> 
> I called DH bawling because I had to leave before I could talk to the doctor and because they don't do IUI ... he was actually nice and not annoyed, said I need to calm down and I can find another doctor. I just hope this time, if I do find someone who can do IUI and I can afford it, that he won't fight me on it. I really think that's the only way I'm getting my BFP.
> 
> I think all of you ladies will be 'graduating' from this thread soon, though. :flower: Lots of luck! Hopefully one of us does soon! :winkwink:

Exactly the point just by bd ing everyday doesn't even work so maybe just bd ing once will work! Seems to for other people


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> As much as I would love to "graduate" from this thread, I don't want to unless we all go together. Seriously hoping next month is all of our months!
> 
> You know angel you should sit DH down to discuss the IUI, but when you do, remind him of how much money you could save on it if you just BD a little more! Lol I dont know if that will work, but it's worth a shot!

So true love.Even i was thinking wish we all graduate from this thread together or around the same time. Wish we all get BFP soon.Although we have never met but still we share so much :)


----------



## Chris_25

Yes, we do I feel so close to u girls! WhT are your names? Lol I'm Christine


----------



## jessicastar74

Have any of you tried anything other than clomid? How did your doctor decide to try something different than clomid?


----------



## s_love

Lol it's so funny that weve shared so much, but never our names! I'm Samantha :flower:

Jess- I've never tried anything other than Clomid. My doctor told me Clomid had the highest success rate with her patients. So he said we would start with that. I'm about to do my 3rd round of it... After that we will be discussing out options as to what's next.


----------



## sadangel777

I would LOVE if we all got our BFPs at the same time!!! :happydance: I hear that the PG forums aren't nearly as friendly as TTC.

My name is Bonnie. :flower:

Jess, my doctor started me on Clomid without giving me anything else to choose from; since she confirmed I OV'd on the first dose, she assumes it will continue working and hasn't recommended anything else. However, due to the fact that we only BD once a month practically (and if we BD more often, DH doesn't seem to be able to 'finish'  but I think it's because he's not ready for me to get pg) I want to pursue other options. Mainly IUI. :winkwink: But now I have to get a different doctor because I just found out mine doesn't do IUI even though she's a "fertility specialist."

I already made a call and I should hear back from them on Monday; hopefully I can get an appt soon. In the meantime ... after AF shows (tomorrow hopefully) I will be onto round 3 of Clomid.


----------



## s_love

I hate sitting around and waiting for AF to show... terrible.


----------



## Chris_25

Worst thing ever!


----------



## sadangel777

I think the 2WW is worse than AF sometimes! I already got 2 BFNs, so I'm ready for AF. I'll be more surprised if it doesn't show than if it does. Hoping for a 3rd Clomid round BFP!


----------



## s_love

AF should be here in the next 3-4 days if everything stays on track and my body doesnt wig out and act dumb.... Im cramping today.

Im really anxious to start my Clomid next month. Not sure if its because this is my last round before we try another approach or what... This may seem weird but I have a lot of hope and positivity when I think about October. This will be 10 months... I cant believe it honestly. 10 months and Im kinda at wits end... I dont know how some ladies do it who have gone 1 or 2 years or longer.


----------



## sadangel777

I know exactly what mean, love! October is 10 months for me too ... waiting for af to show today and cant help but hope it doesnt.


----------



## jessicastar74

Still no AF - no symptoms of AF - took an HPT this morning - it was A BFP. I guess if I don't start by Monday I am going to have to call my doctor as I will be CD41 on Monday. Either I am just having a really funky cylce...or I ovulated at a totally different time than normal (usually CD 20-22 and then AF cycle date 30-32). 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I am in a mood this morning, it just SUCKS - this whole process just sucks. 

People who "wham bam" get pregnant can all kiss my rear end today.


----------



## sadangel777

I hear u jess and i second that!

Hopefully u will get af, a bfp, or some answers soon.


----------



## Chris_25

I also am having positive hopes for October praying very hard! Going to be going on my 11th month and starting medications and iui hopefully!


----------



## sadangel777

Well, if it takes most couples around a year, then we are right on schedule for our BFPs pretty soon here!!


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Well, if it takes most couples around a year, then we are right on schedule for our BFPs pretty soon here!!

Oh I hope hope hope! I'm praying so hard! Oh man I have been cramping awful today, I hate this! Lol I've seriously been eating so much it's disgusting! Lol so tired of PMS and everything that goes with it!

So I really want to start exercising, but I can't get motivated and when I'm sad I like to eat.. But I really want to eat rid of this extra weight. When I get pregnant I want to have a healthy pregnancy and workout through it... Guess I need to at my butt in gear!


----------



## sadangel777

I know what you mean, Love &#8212; my profile pic was taken when I was married 7 years ago, and since then I've put on around 35 pounds. :-( But I'm so bitter because I gained a bunch of weight after the m/c and I'm so depressed that I'm not a mom that I'm barely motivated enough to do day-to-day things, let alone exercise. I keep thinking 'this month is it' and don't bother exercising because I figure I'll have to take it easy soon! But I don't want to gain MORE weight than this ... but I want to be PG more.

Too bad we can't all go for walks together, because I'd be up for that! ;-) Nobody else understands how badly I want this than you all.


----------



## s_love

So Im not usually big on checking CM or position, because I just feel Im not good at properly identifying it. (not to mention with CM I dont produce a lot so its sometimes very hard) Well ive been checking the past few days... the position is high and soft... from what it has been the past few days. I feel like my body is confused! Lol I know Im about to start, so it should be low and hard... I just wish everything would get in sync. I feel like my body gives me false hope!

So how is everyone? I hope we all had great weekends.

So I dont know how much you ladies believe in praying, but I have been a lot lately...for all of us. Im not extremely religious, but I do have faith (although I will admit that I have my issues and do fight my thoughts of disbelief) It seems all I ask for is a healthy baby. I know God has His own time and way of answering prayers (or not answering them)... and I know its not right to question Him, but I really wish I knew what He had in mind for me. I was thinking about that pretty much all night last night. Like conceiving and child birth is the most natural thing for a woman, everything about us screams fertility and bearing children... yet Im sitting here begging that I be able to do the one thing that women should be able to do so simply...I just dont understand it and it really made me feel sad, hopeless, and helpless last night. 

Im really hoping we all graduate from this thread by the end of the year. I think that would be a great Christmas present for all of us and a great way to start the new year. 

This month is my husband and my first wedding anniversary. How great of a present would that be? If everything goes as it has the past few months, I should OV somewhere between CD 14-17 which is October 15-18. I leave on the 25th to go back to Texas for a wedding and I return on the 31st... Ill be in Texas when I test, and I keep picturing how wonderful it would be to return home with the news to my hubby that we got a BFP. Ive replayed it in my head seriously 1000 times now... it would be prefect.

Wow, sorry, I didnt mean to rant on like that, but its all been on my mind :flower:


----------



## sadangel777

I know what u mean, love. i have faith issues too now, after a bad experience with a church when i was a teen. Sometimes i pray, but i dont know if anyone is listening or maybe if theyre saying no.

im very upset. no af yet, bfns. ... i think im missing af again so 2 more weeks and ill prob need provera. which means also our hotel stay will not help with ttc. last night my nipples were so sore and af didnt show and i "knew" i was pg. they say a womans intuition is never wrong, but thats actually wrong or mine is broke. i was sookoo happy and relieved, its funny how much that can change overnight. it feels like the mc all over again. and im def getting another dr and they r going to give me the treatment i want or ill keep looking until i find one who will. 

:-( 

i hope u get your bfp this month love.


----------



## s_love

Oh Angel Im sorry. Maybe youre not skipping AF and you wont need the Provera. Im glad you are going to keep looking for a doctor until you find one that makes you completely happy. You deserve the best! :hugs:

Oh and I think my womens intuition, well at least on the channel of babies, is broken as well, so youre not the only one!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> So Im not usually big on checking CM or position, because I just feel Im not good at properly identifying it. (not to mention with CM I dont produce a lot so its sometimes very hard) Well ive been checking the past few days... the position is high and soft... from what it has been the past few days. I feel like my body is confused! Lol I know Im about to start, so it should be low and hard... I just wish everything would get in sync. I feel like my body gives me false hope!
> 
> So how is everyone? I hope we all had great weekends.
> 
> So I dont know how much you ladies believe in praying, but I have been a lot lately...for all of us. Im not extremely religious, but I do have faith (although I will admit that I have my issues and do fight my thoughts of disbelief) It seems all I ask for is a healthy baby. I know God has His own time and way of answering prayers (or not answering them)... and I know its not right to question Him, but I really wish I knew what He had in mind for me. I was thinking about that pretty much all night last night. Like conceiving and child birth is the most natural thing for a woman, everything about us screams fertility and bearing children... yet Im sitting here begging that I be able to do the one thing that women should be able to do so simply...I just dont understand it and it really made me feel sad, hopeless, and helpless last night.
> 
> Im really hoping we all graduate from this thread by the end of the year. I think that would be a great Christmas present for all of us and a great way to start the new year.
> 
> This month is my husband and my first wedding anniversary. How great of a present would that be? If everything goes as it has the past few months, I should OV somewhere between CD 14-17 which is October 15-18. I leave on the 25th to go back to Texas for a wedding and I return on the 31st... Ill be in Texas when I test, and I keep picturing how wonderful it would be to return home with the news to my hubby that we got a BFP. Ive replayed it in my head seriously 1000 times now... it would be prefect.
> 
> Wow, sorry, I didnt mean to rant on like that, but its all been on my mind :flower:



I very much agree with u on the prayer. I've always said my prayers at night and would thank God for everything he has given me and would always pray hard in times of need when I did in fact need him the most and my prayers were always answered. I pray very hard everyday to God and to Saint Gerard which I wear around my wrist. I pray that he will bless us with a healthy baby and I don't know how much harder I could pray! I also say I know God's timing is perfect and there is always a reason for what he does and I've realized that in the past with other situations and afterward I would say "oh good thing that happened now and not then" I just don't know anymore I'm going to keep praying and having faith and try my hardest to be positive. 


I'm not sure how to check cervical position, but sounds like tere is still hope for u and I really hope so! If not then maybe u will be able to get that bfp in Texas, wouldn't that be wonderful!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> I know what u mean, love. i have faith issues too now, after a bad experience with a church when i was a teen. Sometimes i pray, but i dont know if anyone is listening or maybe if theyre saying no.
> 
> im very upset. no af yet, bfns. ... i think im missing af again so 2 more weeks and ill prob need provera. which means also our hotel stay will not help with ttc. last night my nipples were so sore and af didnt show and i "knew" i was pg. they say a womans intuition is never wrong, but thats actually wrong or mine is broke. i was sookoo happy and relieved, its funny how much that can change overnight. it feels like the mc a ll over again. and im def getting another dr and they r going to give me the treatment i want or ill keep looking until i find one who will.
> 
> :-(
> 
> i hope u get your bfp this month love.

Angel keep ur head up I'm sorry u are getting bfn and no AF but just like love said maybe that's a good reason still! I give up on that woman's intuition thing because every month I swear I'm pregnant including this month even though i know AF will be here any day! 

Anyway I think u should def go find that doctor that u need to and that will help you! Stay strong I know u will get the help u need and ur bfp! 

Prayers to us all!


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies, we were out for our last break to Lake Tahoe.Now i would want to end this cycle soon so that i can start with clomid.But i am not sure when my periods would start.My AF started on 11th sept and my next cycle should start from 5th oct but then i had AF again on 19th sept :( 
It was such a relaxing weekend like it was before we started to ttc.And i was thinking how happy we were before we started to ttc.
About prayers, i do pray each and every day for a healthy baby.I don't know when God will listen to our prayers.We are approaching our 1 yr mark and i think as love said something like ttc which is so simple for others, why does it have to be so hard for us.
Angel: I hope you get your BFP or AF soon coz i know the tww is terrible.Just stay strong.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, guys. Sounds like it is a rough week for all of us. 

I just made an appt Wednesday with a new doctor. Still no sign of AF, but after yesterday's bfn, I really think somethings messed up again or else I'll just be late. I'm angry that my doctor didn't do bloodwork to confirm OV; I feel like I'm starting all over with a new doctor and I don't even know what's up. 

Maybe I'll get a doctor with a better approach. 

I have to go to school tonight (working on my Master's) and I just want to crawl into bed and cry. But I skipped last week so ... off to Dunkin Donuts for a Chai tea and maybe DH and I will see a movie afterwards.

Hope everyone else is doing a little better. Hugs and prayers to all my TTC sisters!


----------



## Chris_25

Yum I live in dunkin donuts lol enjoy! Glad u got ur appt Wednesday!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Hi Ladies, we were out for our last break to Lake Tahoe.Now i would want to end this cycle soon so that i can start with clomid.But i am not sure when my periods would start.My AF started on 11th sept and my next cycle should start from 5th oct but then i had AF again on 19th sept :(
> It was such a relaxing weekend like it was before we started to ttc.And i was thinking how happy we were before we started to ttc.
> About prayers, i do pray each and every day for a healthy baby.I don't know when God will listen to our prayers.We are approaching our 1 yr mark and i think as love said something like ttc which is so simple for others, why does it have to be so hard for us.
> Angel: I hope you get your BFP or AF soon coz i know the tww is terrible.Just stay strong.

Glad u had a nice relaxing time, you deserved it!


----------



## s_love

Chris- awww you should post a pic of your puppy? What kind and whats the nam? I love my 2 little fur babies to death, they are great cuddle buddies!

Cool- Im glad you had such a good trip, maybe it was just what yall needed to recharge! Your cycles are confusing, I hope everything gets straightened out!

Angel- Im glad you got a new doctor appt so quickly. I know its frustrating feeling like you are going back to square one, but who knows this doctor could be the key! Maybe they will be much more involved!

Well ladies AF should be showing tomorrow, but all my cramping has come to a stop. My husband was like "well it could be a sign a sign that your period isnt coming. are you going to test in the morning?"- I love all of his enthusiasm lately, but for some reason it makes it so much worse that he has so much hope...Im going to really feel like Im letting him down now. 

Also, my friend- the one who just found out she had a MC (and wasnt trying), and her husband decided that it was time to add another baby to their bunch. Shes giving herself a month or so to recover and then they are TTC #3. Im happy that her and her hubby are feeling so much better and are ready for this, but I swear to goodness I may lose it if she gets pregnant before me. I know, I know that sounds super selfish and mean of me.. but Im just being honest. Of course I would never tell her that. Shes excited that theres a possability of us being bump buddies... oh well, no reason to stress over it. Its the start of a new month, and only positive thoughts! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris_25

So I woke up this morning and surprise surprise AF is here early day 27 this month usually it comes 28-33 last month was really late day 33 and this moth my earliest. I think my body is numb right now the crying hasn't officially set in yet and I'm on my way to work! This may be the calm before the storm!


----------



## s_love

Awww Chris Im so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks, i'm actually shocked that I haven't sobbed just yet. I feel "ok" I think because i'm so used to it and it's no surprise?


----------



## s_love

Oh like the trigger shot? I wish my doctor would give me one of those, I read in can really increase your chances over just the pill alone.

So I'm supposed to start my period today... All my signs of AF are gone though and she hasn't shown up. I'm going to test tomorrow if she hasn't shown, I really hope my body isn't going back to skipping periods again. If I am skipping and I start my provera in the next couple of days then I won't even ovulate until November... That will be 2 months in a row we are out before we even get started. I really hate my body. AF had better show up or I'm going to lose it.


----------



## Chris_25

Maybe u should test today then so this way you know what to do and go from there. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## s_love

Yeah, I'm going to run to the store and get some tests... I know they are going to be negative. Almost feel bad wasting the money on them.


----------



## Chris_25

I know what you mean! Good luck and come back after!


----------



## s_love

BFN... Of course. Well I called the doctors office for the 3rd time, I finally got a different nurse. He was really nice and took the time and listened to my little rant without denying or making excuses. I apologized to him after. But yeah now just waiting on my doctor to call me back... Really hoping the AF is playing tricks and decided to be late.. I do not want to start provera again.


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, so sorry Chris! We are both on CD1, if it makes you feel any better &#8212; AF got me today, too. I watched "The Mentalist" for a few hours before leaving for work ...

Love, I hope AF doesn't pull a no-show on you; it was 3 days late for me this month and I know how you feel about not wanting to be set back another month. Sorry about the BFN &#8212; it is the worst.

Hoping all of our BFPs are coming this cycle!!!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> BFN... Of course. Well I called the doctors office for the 3rd time, I finally got a different nurse. He was really nice and took the time and listened to my little rant without denying or making excuses. I apologized to him after. But yeah now just waiting on my doctor to call me back... Really hoping the AF is playing tricks and decided to be late.. I do not want to start provera again.

Blah! :( AF better make her appearance!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Aww, so sorry Chris! We are both on CD1, if it makes you feel any better  AF got me today, too. I watched "The Mentalist" for a few hours before leaving for work ...
> 
> Love, I hope AF doesn't pull a no-show on you; it was 3 days late for me this month and I know how you feel about not wanting to be set back another month. Sorry about the BFN  it is the worst.
> 
> Hoping all of our BFPs are coming this cycle!!!

Thanks and I'm so sorry about AF for you! I am depressed tonight


----------



## sadangel777

I know, Chris. Me, too. :cry: 

I hope it gets better for us soon.


----------



## s_love

Well ladies that makes 3 of us depressed. My doctor didnt call me back but a nurse did and she told me to wait til the end of the week... if AF doesnt show we will do a blood test for pregnancy and if it still comes back negative then I can start Provera.


----------



## Coolstar

That's makes 4 of us coz i have no clue when my AF will start.I am planning to wait till 15th oct and if af does not show up till then i will call my doc :(


----------



## Chris_25

ugh we are all a mess! Hoping we feel better soon!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris:Would you be doing IUI this cycle?


----------



## Chris_25

b


----------



## Coolstar

Wish you all the luck Chris.


----------



## Chris_25

m


----------



## s_love

Chris Im excited for you and the IUI. I totally wish our insurance covered it! Im hoping its just what you need and that October is your month!

Well I wish October would be ALL of our months!

Cool- Im sorry AF is jacking you around its so frustrating not knowing what your body is doing! 

I had some spotting earlier today and I got relieved thinking hooray she finally came... but it stopped. No cramps, no symptoms of any kind. I even took another test this morning... BFN. Im confused as to whats going on. Oh well... waiting til Friday before I do anyting.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Thank you! I wish you all the luck too hopefully AF will show up and u can start new

Wish oct is the month for all us :thumbup:.We all deserve a BFP.Hopefully it starts with you so that we can follow you :hugs:


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Chris Im excited for you and the IUI. I totally wish our insurance covered it! Im hoping its just what you need and that October is your month!
> 
> Well I wish October would be ALL of our months!
> 
> Cool- Im sorry AF is jacking you around its so frustrating not knowing what your body is doing!
> 
> I had some spotting earlier today and I got relieved thinking hooray she finally came... but it stopped. No cramps, no symptoms of any kind. I even took another test this morning... BFN. Im confused as to whats going on. Oh well... waiting til Friday before I do anyting.

Hope you get a BFP instead of AF.I know our body are so confused and mind so tensed :wacko:


----------



## sadangel777

Looks like I'm doing IUI this time, too, Chris! 

I like the new office &#8212; they don't mess around!! Their goal is to get you pg, and they only monitor you for 10 weeks and then you go back to your other doctor for the remainder of your pg. They are doing an HCG (lap and die) on Monday, SA on DH and then about a week and a half later an IUI!

Not sure whether my insurance covers any of it yet, but the ultrasounds are around $150 (they will do one to check my follicles before the IUI) and the trigger shot I had to buy was $25. The IUI itself is $300 ... SA is $175 ... it does add up. I hope my insurance covers some of it; if not, I hope the first time works.

I was smiling when I left the office; DH is not happy but I really feel more positive about the outcome now. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## s_love

Awww Angel thats so awesome that you found a doctor who doesnt play around and is going to help in the way you hoped for! :happydance: Im so happy that you are happy! Why is hubby not happy? Is it the price of everything?

I feel BFPs right around the corner for yall!

AF started- bittersweet. Glad I dont have to start Provera, pissed once again its a BFN. Well on to Clomid round 3 in a few days.


----------



## sadangel777

Sorry you got AF Love, but glad you didn't have to wait around and start Provera. For some reason, I was a few days late this time, too &#8212; bodies are so confusing.

DH doesn't agree with me getting an IUI; he doesn't think we are at that point that we need to do it (but he never wants to BD!!!). We had a fight about it a few weeks ago and he told me to "do what I want" but not expect him to be happy, which is exactly what he said in January when I told him I wanted off the BC pills. So he is going along with it, but isn't happy. Either way, one of us is going to be unhappy. I know when I get PG he will be happy, though &#8212; he was before. He isn't happy about having to do the SA (but he will have to produce a sample again for the IUI!). This is the only way I can see us getting a BFP because if we only BD once a month, chances are slim and I can't stay on Clomid forever ...


----------



## s_love

Well let your husband be temporarily unhappy... because in the end he will be as happy as you when he sees your belly start growing! His temp unhappiness is better than your constant unhappiness of not being able to concieve and be a mother!

Lol not that I want anyone to be unhappy! But since its inevitable....


So 2 more people today announced pregnancies, lol I didnt like or comment like I normally do. And another one announced the gender. Im really not looking forward to all the baby shower invites that I know will be coming my way.

This weekend is my hubbys cousins baby shower, its in Texas and thankfully Im still here in Cali... I couldnt be around his family and listen to all the questions and comments about why Im not pregnant.


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, I'm so sorry!

I have to hide SO many people on FB now ... my cousin, whom I love, has become more obnoxious with her posts as of late. I guess the later she gets in pg, the worse it will be. So I had to hide her.

Don't go to any showers if it's going to upset you. I'm glad you are far enough away from your DH's cousin's to be able to easily decline. Send them a gift card and call it a day!!


----------



## s_love

Hahah yeah this distance thing works in my favor sometimes. I probably wont be going to any showers anytime soon. Lol Im not even going to come up with lies as to why I dont show, Ill leave it at "I cant". 

So I know this is way off topic, but one of my friends came home from a 9 month deployment in Afghanistan! So happy hes home safe!

Also the Marine Corps Birthday Ball is in 1 month... so excited for that! I night to dress up and dance the night away with my handsome husband! Im really looking forward to some fun.. I could use it after these past few weeks of disappointment :winkwink: I still need to find a dress!


----------



## sadangel777

I'm glad you aren't going to the showers!  saying "I can't" works every time! :winkwink:

Glad your friend is back safe; my cousin was in Afghanistan a few years ago and it was a relief when he came home.

The ball sounds like it will be ... a ball!:haha: I hope you have a lot of fun and get some great BDing in there!

I think October is our magic month. :dust:


----------



## s_love

October is starting to look good, I really hope it is our month!

So what day will you be doing the IUI?


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris Im excited for you and the IUI. I totally wish our insurance covered it! Im hoping its just what you need and that October is your month!
> 
> Well I wish October would be ALL of our months!
> 
> Cool- Im sorry AF is jacking you around its so frustrating not knowing what your body is doing!
> 
> I had some spotting earlier today and I got relieved thinking hooray she finally came... but it stopped. No cramps, no symptoms of any kind. I even took another test this morning... BFN. Im confused as to whats going on. Oh well... waiting til Friday before I do anyting.

Thank you! I really hope this is it for all of us! Spotting is a good thing it could either mean ur period is about to start or preggo maybe u will get AF tomorrow if ur spotting


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Looks like I'm doing IUI this time, too, Chris!
> 
> I like the new office  they don't mess around!! Their goal is to get you pg, and they only monitor you for 10 weeks and then you go back to your other doctor for the remainder of your pg. They are doing an HCG (lap and die) on Monday, SA on DH and then about a week and a half later an IUI!
> 
> Not sure whether my insurance covers any of it yet, but the ultrasounds are around $150 (they will do one to check my follicles before the IUI) and the trigger shot I had to buy was $25. The IUI itself is $300 ... SA is $175 ... it does add up. I hope my insurance covers some of it; if not, I hope the first time works.
> 
> I was smiling when I left the office; DH is not happy but I really feel more positive about the outcome now.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

So happy for you it's great to see u getting this all done! WhT is the lap and dye? I have to pay out of pocket for the ovidrel which is the trigger shot its $130, but whatever it's all worth it!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Well let your husband be temporarily unhappy... because in the end he will be as happy as you when he sees your belly start growing! His temp unhappiness is better than your constant unhappiness of not being able to concieve and be a mother!
> 
> Lol not that I want anyone to be unhappy! But since its inevitable....
> 
> 
> So 2 more people today announced pregnancies, lol I didnt like or comment like I normally do. And another one announced the gender. Im really not looking forward to all the baby shower invites that I know will be coming my way.
> 
> This weekend is my hubbys cousins baby shower, its in Texas and thankfully Im still here in Cali... I couldnt be around his family and listen to all the questions and comments about why Im not pregnant.

Just saw the comment that u got af Ugh sorry but glad u don't have to wait now! I was so mad today because this kid I used to babysit when I was young he's having a baby I saw on fb! I have a baby shower this Sunday and so not looking forward to it! :( I'm sick of everyone in the world asking me about being pregnant! I can't do this anymore!


----------



## sadangel777

I have a lap & dye scheduled for Monday to make sure I'm not blocked, and DH gets SA that day, too. I am taking Clomid again and have an ultrasound scheduled for the following Monday (15th) to check on follicles. If follicles are big enough, IUI will be on Wednesday the 17th!

I'm excited; I had a huge smile when I left the office. But I'm a little worried because of the cost and the fact that there is still only a 25% chance of conception. I feel confident that I'm getting the best care now, though, and since they don't handle you past 10 weeks into your pg (their only goal is to get you PG), I don't have to look at any big bellies in the waiting room. It is actually a very small, quiet office, much different than the other one that was always filled with preggos! I didn't even have to wait at all today. 

I know DH doesn't think all this is necessary ... and I kind of feel like I'm giving up on the natural way and jumping the gun a little. But these last 10 months have been so hard on me that I don't think I can handle much more.


----------



## Chris_25

Angel I agree with love let ur husband be the unhappy one for this little bit he will be happy again in the end! It's not fair to you and u deserve the best!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Hahah yeah this distance thing works in my favor sometimes. I probably wont be going to any showers anytime soon. Lol Im not even going to come up with lies as to why I dont show, Ill leave it at "I cant".
> 
> So I know this is way off topic, but one of my friends came home from a 9 month deployment in Afghanistan! So happy hes home safe!
> 
> Also the Marine Corps Birthday Ball is in 1 month... so excited for that! I night to dress up and dance the night away with my handsome husband! Im really looking forward to some fun.. I could use it after these past few weeks of disappointment :winkwink: I still need to find a dress!

I wish i can come up with something for this weekend i dont want to go! :(
That's awesome u go out dance, drink do a keg stand if u have to! Lol jk glad he's home safely though! What type of dress are u looking for long or short?


----------



## sadangel777

Chris_25 said:


> So happy for you it's great to see u getting this all done! WhT is the lap and dye? I have to pay out of pocket for the ovidrel which is the trigger shot its $130, but whatever it's all worth it!

Lap and dye is an HCG (I think?) where they put a catheter in your uterus (kind of like a pap but different) and fill your uterus and tubes with a dye that they can then x-ray and see whether the tubes are blocked. After the dye shoots in, if the tubes aren't blocked, it opens you up a little and the dr said there is an increased fertility boost for a few months after the procedure.

I had to buy a trigger shot and have it shipped from another pharmacy and it only cost me $25  I don't know whether my insurance will cover any of this, but the ultrasounds will cost $150 and the IUI $300. SA will cost $175. I think the lap and dye is another $150-200. It really adds up!! My parents will help if I need them to, which I probably will. I hope the first time is a charm. :winkwink:


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> I have a lap & dye scheduled for Monday to make sure I'm not blocked, and DH gets SA that day, too. I am taking Clomid again and have an ultrasound scheduled for the following Monday (15th) to check on follicles. If follicles are big enough, IUI will be on Wednesday the 17th!
> 
> I'm excited; I had a huge smile when I left the office. But I'm a little worried because of the cost and the fact that there is still only a 25% chance of conception. I feel confident that I'm getting the best care now, though, and since they don't handle you past 10 weeks into your pg (their only goal is to get you PG), I don't have to look at any big bellies in the waiting room. It is actually a very small, quiet office, much different than the other one that was always filled with preggos! I didn't even have to wait at all today.
> 
> I know DH doesn't think all this is necessary ... and I kind of feel like I'm giving up on the natural way and jumping the gun a little. But these last 10 months have been so hard on me that I don't think I can handle much more.

Oh ur talking about the hsg test right? I had that done.
I feel the same exact way these past 10 months have been hell for me and I also feel like I'm giving up naturally trying, but obviously I need a boost or something. I start medication on Saturday and then next Thursday I get my ultrasound.


----------



## latoya1

Hi everyone,

First to begin i'd like to say i feel I'm going through a mid-life crisis :( I'll be 28 next year and i'm eagerly ready to have my little bundle of joy....

Ok. I had sex the night before I ovulated (I took an ovulation test & got the green light) The very next morning, friday sept. 21 I felt ovulation pains. My temp has been high all around the days of ovulation, even right now. My temp was 98.8 this morning. Well i went to the bathroom this morning & was surprised by the light red blood i saw (Sorry) I immediately started to cry, its like i was seeing my baby flushed down the toilet. Went to work and nothing!!! Throughout the day i only saw light red/orange/pinkish color kinda like salmon, but only when i wiped. Came home and its red again when wiping. but now nothing on the pad, only when i wipe. 

Im frustrated!!!! My period is due in 2 days. Is this implantation bleeding or early period???

BTW, no cramps whatsoever, only twinges the past 2 days.


Thanks all


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you it's great to see u getting this all done! WhT is the lap and dye? I have to pay out of pocket for the ovidrel which is the trigger shot its $130, but whatever it's all worth it!
> 
> Lap and dye is an HCG (I think?) where they put a catheter in your uterus (kind of like a pap but different) and fill your uterus and tubes with a dye that they can then x-ray and see whether the tubes are blocked. After the dye shoots in, if the tubes aren't blocked, it opens you up a little and the dr said there is an increased fertility boost for a few months after the procedure.
> 
> I had to buy a trigger shot and have it shipped from another pharmacy and it only cost me $25  I don't know whether my insurance will cover any of this, but the ultrasounds will cost $150 and the IUI $300. SA will cost $175. I think the lap and dye is another $150-200. It really adds up!! My parents will help if I need them to, which I probably will. I hope the first time is a charm. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hm I wonder why ur trigger shot was so cheap? At least ur parents can help u out so that will put an ease to ur mind! 
As for the hsg test it wasn't very pleasant but was tolerable and over quick!


----------



## sadangel777

Latoya: Hi and welcome. I know how you feel!! I don't know the answer to your question; it could be light spotting, early AF or it could be implantation bleeding. I had a pg when I was 19 that resulted in MC and didn't know I was pregnant until I was 7 weeks along because I had what I *thought* was a period. You can have light bleeding / spotting early in pg. The only thing you can do is wait and test. I hope you get your BFP soon!

Chris: Yes, HSG, lol. I'm glad you say it isn't bad; I'm worried about the pain because I've heard it can be quite painful. I don't know why my trigger shot was so cheap; the nurse at my doctor's office said an out-of-town pharmacy would be calling me and that it would likely be around $80. But the pharmacy only charged me $25, so maybe my prescription coverage covered part of it? I don't know yet whether my insurance will cover anything else, but I doubt it.

I'm glad you are doing IUI, too, so I'm not alone! Kind of scared; what if it doesn't work? But excited, too. What if we will be PG in a few weeks?!

I hope we all get October BFPs!!!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Latoya: Hi and welcome. I know how you feel!! I don't know the answer to your question; it could be light spotting, early AF or it could be implantation bleeding. I had a pg when I was 19 that resulted in MC and didn't know I was pregnant until I was 7 weeks along because I had what I *thought* was a period. You can have light bleeding / spotting early in pg. The only thing you can do is wait and test. I hope you get your BFP soon!
> 
> Chris: Yes, HSG, lol. I'm glad you say it isn't bad; I'm worried about the pain because I've heard it can be quite painful. I don't know why my trigger shot was so cheap; the nurse at my doctor's office said an out-of-town pharmacy would be calling me and that it would likely be around $80. But the pharmacy only charged me $25, so maybe my prescription coverage covered part of it? I don't know yet whether my insurance will cover anything else, but I doubt it.
> 
> I'm glad you are doing IUI, too, so I'm not alone! Kind of scared; what if it doesn't work? But excited, too. What if we will be PG in a few weeks?!
> 
> I hope we all get October BFPs!!!


Yea, before the HSG I took 3 motrins the part that hurt the most was when they had to blow up the uterus and that was a few seconds only that I yelled lol but i also am in pain when i get papsmears lol I was so worked up and so scared before the test from all the horror stories but it wasn't as bad as people made it! U will be fine :)


----------



## sadangel777

LOL that's nice ... my DH waited in car and then asked if he could run to the comic shop until I was done! I was kind of PO'd but now he can't argue with the doctor's recommendation since he wasn't present to discuss treatment options! I will give him his cup and say 'thank you, sir.' He better not give me any problems! :winkwink:


----------



## s_love

Lol angel I love the "thank you sir". 

Ladies I honestly wish I could join y'all in the IUI club... Ive always thought that I've had a problem producing normal amounts of CM and that worries me but its not an option my doctor has even brought up. I think our next step is to add in the trigger shot but I don't know. Doctor says I don't need to come see her until after this next Clomid round is over. 

Day 2 of AF and she's very light today, I usually only have 2 days of AF but never this light. Oh well hopefully this will be the last time I see her for awhile


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> LOL that's nice ... my DH waited in car and then asked if he could run to the comic shop until I was done! I was kind of PO'd but now he can't argue with the doctor's recommendation since he wasn't present to discuss treatment options! I will give him his cup and say 'thank you, sir.' He better not give me any problems! :winkwink:

:haha:


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Lol angel I love the "thank you sir".
> 
> Ladies I honestly wish I could join y'all in the IUI club... Ive always thought that I've had a problem producing normal amounts of CM and that worries me but its not an option my doctor has even brought up. I think our next step is to add in the trigger shot but I don't know. Doctor says I don't need to come see her until after this next Clomid round is over.
> 
> Day 2 of AF and she's very light today, I usually only have 2 days of AF but never this light. Oh well hopefully this will be the last time I see her for awhile


Hopefully they will add the trigger shot! 
Every month I look at my pack of pads and say "will I see you again next month" and I pray I won't have to. lol


----------



## sadangel777

LOL you guys make me smile!!

Chris, I threw a mini tantrum and told DH I had to buy "feminine products" and threw the offensive package in the buggy and stomped away! I also hope I don't have to buy another pack!!

Love, after changing docs, I'd really suggest at least calling or talking to another specialist. I thought my doc was a specialist, but she is a gyno first, fertility specialist second. The place I went is called "Reproductive Gynecology" and they do NOT mess around!! My other doctor just kept telling me to take the Clomid and that's it. I was simply not happy with that!

I also got a phone call from the lady who deals with the insurance  mine covers IUI and ultrasounds and even IVF!! Which is a shock to me!!! A very happy shock! The only thing that may not be covered is the sperm wash, which is $175, because it goes through 'out of network' but it may still be partially covered. I'm pretty sure I have some out-of-network coverage.

But you do BD a whole lot, Love, and if the Clomid is working for you, it is probably only a matter of time!! (My DH doesn't want to BD, so he's getting The Cup.) :haha: Also, if you are worried about CM, definitely try PreSeed. It is awesome stuff!!! You can get it pretty cheap online.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> LOL you guys make me smile!!
> 
> Chris, I threw a mini tantrum and told DH I had to buy "feminine products" and threw the offensive package in the buggy and stomped away! I also hope I don't have to buy another pack!!
> 
> Love, after changing docs, I'd really suggest at least calling or talking to another specialist. I thought my doc was a specialist, but she is a gyno first, fertility specialist second. The place I went is called "Reproductive Gynecology" and they do NOT mess around!! My other doctor just kept telling me to take the Clomid and that's it. I was simply not happy with that!
> 
> I also got a phone call from the lady who deals with the insurance &#8212; mine covers IUI and ultrasounds and even IVF!! Which is a shock to me!!! A very happy shock! The only thing that may not be covered is the sperm wash, which is $175, because it goes through 'out of network' but it may still be partially covered. I'm pretty sure I have some out-of-network coverage.
> 
> But you do BD a whole lot, Love, and if the Clomid is working for you, it is probably only a matter of time!! (My DH doesn't want to BD, so he's getting The Cup.) :haha: Also, if you are worried about CM, definitely try PreSeed. It is awesome stuff!!! You can get it pretty cheap online.

Hahhaa that's funny! 
I'm so happy for u that insurance covers all of that! 

Love- u can get preseed in Walgreens or cvs


----------



## s_love

I might try going to a new doctor, but I have to go back to my general practioner to get a referral to a new gyno first. Because it would be my OB/GYN that would do my referral. With Tricare you can only go to specialist (which is anything other than general practioner practically) by referral and my OB/GYN def doesnt think I need to go to yet.. she thinks I only need to give Clomid more time. Its an annoying process really.

Im getting some Preseed before this cycle, hopefully it helps :thumbup:


----------



## Coolstar

Wow really excited for you ladies :) Wish you all the luck !!!!


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, that's funny! I wonder if Clomid has the same warning on it!

Love, that sucks  maybe your doc will give u a referral. But maybe you won't need it after this cycle; maybe the PreSeed will get you your BFP!!

Thanks, Cool! I'm very excited but at the same time worried. I'm worried that, despite my enthusiasm, it will take like 6 tries or not work at all! Then where will I be? 

DH told me he could give me a "sugar pill" and tell me it is guaranteed to get me PG within a year and because I'd *think* it could do that, miraculously, it would work. Sorry, no placebos for me. I'm 32! And he's 40!! I think he's trying to wriggle out of using ... The Cup! :haha: No such luck.


----------



## s_love

So doctor called me last night and I missed it but she left a voicemail. She sd "the results from the progesterone tests are good and high and just what we like to see, the other test *pause* well I can't leave those results on your voicemail. Ill try back." Ummmm what other test!? I didn't know they were testing for anything else! This worries me... Of course I called her back but the number she called from is a one way (stupid navy hospitals!) and then when I called te main extension they were gone for the day... And she hasn't called back! I'm nervous! What if its horrible news!?


----------



## sadangel777

Love, that sucks! I'm so sorry to hear that! If they took progesterone levels for 2 days of your cycle, maybe one number is up but the other one is a little lower than they want? I hate when they call at the end of the day from a number you can't return call. It sucks. I don't think it will be horrible news, though. Keep us posted.

Myself, DH and I are fighting right now ... again. He is mad about the IUI (he didn't come inside to my appt and NOW he wants a say?). :growlmad: He says go ahead and do what I want because I never consider his feelings. He says we haven't been "trying" since January (he's right  we have been NTNPing because of HIM). He says I should just "let it go, if it happens, Great! If not, Great!" NOT great. :cry:

I asked him if I should cancel my HSG because I'm not going through it and paying $250 for that and $175 for SA if it's not going any farther ...


----------



## s_love

They only test on 1 day for me, the lab tech took 1 vile just like the test before. Last month she only had results for the progesterone and never commented about anything else needing to be tested the next time... What's worse is she just sd "the other test", I would feel better if I knew what the test was, even if she couldn't leave the results. Still no ca, hopefully she will before bed.


Angel I'm so sorry about your husband. I just don't understand why he is so dead set on not attempting to help. Sid he answer you about if you should cancel or not? That hurts my heart that he's being selfish and trying to take this away from you. I mean even with NTNP he had to know a pregnancy was a real chance, so if he's Ok with NTNP why can't he just make the leap and jump on board with actively ttc?


----------



## sadangel777

Love, I'm perplexed by the nurse's reference to the 'other' test! I hope she calls you back soon.

He told me to do what I want, but clearly was not happy and if he does cooperate, it will be begrudgingly. I think he knows this is a deal-breaker for me. I waited for 12 years so I could 'try' and I just want a real chance, which he's not giving me with his NTNP attitude and never wanting to BD. He's being very petulant, and projecting it onto me. I think this may end up like the fight over going off the BCP, with him saying 'do what you want but don't expect me to like it' and eventually getting over it. 

He better put something in that cup Monday!


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> Sorry you got AF Love, but glad you didn't have to wait around and start Provera. For some reason, I was a few days late this time, too  bodies are so confusing.
> 
> DH doesn't agree with me getting an IUI; he doesn't think we are at that point that we need to do it (but he never wants to BD!!!). We had a fight about it a few weeks ago and he told me to "do what I want" but not expect him to be happy, which is exactly what he said in January when I told him I wanted off the BC pills. So he is going along with it, but isn't happy. Either way, one of us is going to be unhappy. I know when I get PG he will be happy, though  he was before. He isn't happy about having to do the SA (but he will have to produce a sample again for the IUI!). This is the only way I can see us getting a BFP because if we only BD once a month, chances are slim and I can't stay on Clomid forever ...


Angel, thank you for being so honest in your posts. You're not the only one with a moody husband, I'm sure! It's a difficult process, especially with IUI. After reading your post, I was just wondering, do you think his lack of interest in baby dancing has to do with the loss? I'm thinking he may just be scared. Kudos for you for being so strong.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you it's great to see u getting this all done! WhT is the lap and dye? I have to pay out of pocket for the ovidrel which is the trigger shot its $130, but whatever it's all worth it!
> 
> Lap and dye is an HCG (I think?) where they put a catheter in your uterus (kind of like a pap but different) and fill your uterus and tubes with a dye that they can then x-ray and see whether the tubes are blocked. After the dye shoots in, if the tubes aren't blocked, it opens you up a little and the dr said there is an increased fertility boost for a few months after the procedure.
> 
> I had to buy a trigger shot and have it shipped from another pharmacy and it only cost me $25  I don't know whether my insurance will cover any of this, but the ultrasounds will cost $150 and the IUI $300. SA will cost $175. I think the lap and dye is another $150-200. It really adds up!! My parents will help if I need them to, which I probably will. I hope the first time is a charm. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Angel, I just had an HSG test done about a week ago. It wasn't pleasant, but it was a relief to actually see my uterus and tubes myself. They had a hard time getting the dye in at first, and had to inject another tube of dye for the fallopian tubes to open up. Results came in a few days and all is ok. Phew! It was a very awkward feeling, and I had what felt like horrible menstrual cramps. My doctor had prescribed vicodin but I opted out since I am not a huge fan of drugs. I tolerated it, you'll be fine.


----------



## s_love

Fingers crossed for you Angel, I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow! Give us an update and let us know how everything is going!


----------



## sadangel777

Thank you, conceive -- that makes me feel better. still nervous but im sure the hsg wont b too bad. i dont know if hes scared because of the loss, he got over it so quickly it seemed, but maybe his manhood is in question or some other male notion. we will see if i get that sample from him tomorrow!

Love, thank u. will keep u posted! Have u heard anything from doctor yet?


----------



## Conceive81

I can tell you based on my experience, I didn't quite understand men as much as I thought I did until I married one...after going through some hardship, I learned that they process things very differently than we do. Sometimes they seem to get over things much faster than we do, when in fact, they just haven't acknowledged it yet, and sometimes, don't even understand it! I wish you the best of luck, let us know how the HSG goes, oh, and you might want to ask to look at the screen yourself, I did.


----------



## sadangel777

I know what u mean, they r very different, but even after 13 years, married 7, i dont understand him at times.

my hsg went ok, it hurt but it wasnt completely unbearable. No blockages, everything looked good, which im glad. but we had to reschedule the sa because he said he tried and couldnt. idk if the iui is a possibility any more, i guess we will see what happens ...


----------



## Lindsayb721

Good luck!


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> I know what u mean, they r very different, but even after 13 years, married 7, i dont understand him at times.
> 
> my hsg went ok, it hurt but it wasnt completely unbearable. No blockages, everything looked good, which im glad. but we had to reschedule the sa because he said he tried and couldnt. idk if the iui is a possibility any more, i guess we will see what happens ...

Oh that sucks! I'm sorry! When Stephen went for his SA he sd he had trouble at first. He said it was awkward in the room with wveryone knowing what youre doing in there... not to mention the thought of a ton of other guys jacking it in the same room is rather unappealing. Lol this may be tmi but I had to send him "naughty" pictures so he could um produce.... Do you think if you sent your hubby those kinda pics it would help him?

It's too early to give up hope on the IUI! I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks. :hugs:

He wasn't even in the dr office; he was at home!! But he did have to wake up pretty early, which he said didn't help. I feel better after having talked to the nurse; she said not to worry, that it happens, and we are going to go ahead as planned with the IUI, and if that day comes and he can't do it, then we will use BD as our back-up. :flower: He is going to try again for SA before then, though. We will see. But I have a feeling if he can't do it at home, he really won't be able to do it at the office. ...

At least I had the HSG and it gives you a small boost in fertility for a few months. And at least I'm still getting the trigger, and I still don't have to worry about BBT or vaginal sensors or OPKs! And we are still going to be out of town Friday through Sunday in a hotel ... :blush: Maybe the old-fashioned way will work. I hope.

Love, did the office call you back yet? I'm out of my mind with curiosity!! :wacko:


----------



## s_love

Good! I hope everything works out one way or another! 

Nope! I called and left yet another message and nothing! Still waiting... Guess it's nothing serious, or they would have gotten in touch with me already. I'm so curious too!


----------



## Chris_25

Love- I'm glad ur progesterone was good, but I wouldn't worry about the other thing if it was that important they would have contacted u again! I would keep stalking them though!

Angel- so happy the hsg went well! Sorry about dh but that happens to them when they are pressured that's why dh tells me not to pressure him ESPECIALLY in the morning! 

Hope u girls are doing good otherwise!


----------



## Coolstar

Love: I am so happy that your progesterone result was good.
Chris: I understand headache are one of the worst thing to have.Even i suffer from migraine but i hope this is the last time you need to take Femara and you get BFP this cycle.
Angel:It happens to my DH also sometimes, so i can totally relate.Just tell him to relax before he goes for his next SA.
About me i am waiting for my periods to start but then i don't have much hope with Clomid either.Sometimes i just feel like giving up ttc.Wish i had money i would have done IVF :( I am just fed up thinking that i would have to ttc again next cycle.


----------



## sadangel777

Sorry to hear that, Love  I agree with everyone else; probably it isn't bad news, but def keep us posted!

Chris, so happy u are having fun with the pup but sorry to hear about the migraine  hope it goes away soon. I feel better knowing I'm not alone with DH problems  especially the "especially in the morning" part!! :winkwink: That's when I usually accost him; I thought mornings were ... u know, a good time for that? Men r confusing!

Cool, thank you! I will try to stay off his back ... he is already in a much better mood after I told him the nurse said don't worry about it, we can try to drop it off Thursday but if not, no big deal. It made both of us more relaxed I think! Don't rule out the Clomid just yet  it has been a miracle drug for a great many people! IVF is really a last resort; honestly, even though my insurance covers 80%, I have a feeling it is way out of my price range. :wacko:


----------



## s_love

Thanks ladies!

Chris- glad you are having a blast with the puppy! 
Cool- don't give up on Clomid! There are so many successes. It takes a couple cycles usually. I sometimes wish I could give up, but I know I can't. I mean I don't think my mind and heart will let me. Eye on the prize lol it's all worth it. 
Angel- relaxation is key! I'm glad y'all are feeling better!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Love: I am so happy that your progesterone result was good.
> Chris: I understand headache are one of the worst thing to have.Even i suffer from migraine but i hope this is the last time you need to take Femara and you get BFP this cycle.
> Angel:It happens to my DH also sometimes, so i can totally relate.Just tell him to relax before he goes for his next SA.
> About me i am waiting for my periods to start but then i don't have much hope with Clomid either.Sometimes i just feel like giving up ttc.Wish i had money i would have done IVF :( I am just fed up thinking that i would have to ttc again next cycle.



Cool don't give up, keep fighting this and I know u will win!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Love  I agree with everyone else; probably it isn't bad news, but def keep us posted!
> 
> Chris, so happy u are having fun with the pup but sorry to hear about the migraine  hope it goes away soon. I feel better knowing I'm not alone with DH problems  especially the "especially in the morning" part!! :winkwink: That's when I usually accost him; I thought mornings were ... u know, a good time for that? Men r confusing!
> 
> Cool, thank you! I will try to stay off his back ... he is already in a much better mood after I told him the nurse said don't worry about it, we can try to drop it off Thursday but if not, no big deal. It made both of us more relaxed I think! Don't rule out the Clomid just yet  it has been a miracle drug for a great many people! IVF is really a last resort; honestly, even though my insurance covers 80%, I have a feeling it is way out of my price range. :wacko:

yes, ur def not alone! I guess it doesn't matter what time of day he does the SA


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Chris- glad you are having a blast with the puppy!
> Cool- don't give up on Clomid! There are so many successes. It takes a couple cycles usually. I sometimes wish I could give up, but I know I can't. I mean I don't think my mind and heart will let me. Eye on the prize lol it's all worth it.
> Angel- relaxation is key! I'm glad y'all are feeling better!



Thanks! :baby: lol


----------



## jessicastar74

Aunt Flow ended up rearing her ugly head. UGH! I am now CD11. I really want freaking October to be my month.

Another one of my friends just announced on Facebook she is pregnant - I of course said "congratulations" but as I typed the words I was very close to bursting into tears.

I decided NOT to take clomid this month and instead took Soy on CD3-7. I did a lot of reading before I made the decision, but I have to tell you it seemed like there were a lot more positive stories with the Soy then with the Clomid. I will be curious to see if it does anything/makes me feel any different. One thing I have noticed is that I swear I can feel my ovaries "working" - does that make any sense? Or am I losing my mind.

I hope this is all of our months. Is anyone else on a close/similar cycle as me?


----------



## Chris_25

Sorry about AF :( I know it's very difficult to suck it up and be happy for others! :hugs: I wish you luck with the soy I don't know much about it.


----------



## s_love

Jessica- Im sorry about AF :hugs: I know, lately every time I have to say congrats to someone I just dont have any real emotion behind it. Im trying to be happy for people but it gets harder and harder. Ive heard good things about soy, but I figured Id give 3 rounds of Clomid a try and go from there. 

Chris- Good luck on the ultrasound, I hope everything looks good. Let us know what the doctor says.

As for me ladies Im CD8-finished my 3rd round of Clomid yesterday, and now just going to be BDing! FF said Id OV between CD14 and CD17. 

My husband had a football game yesterday up at Camp Pendleton. Well while we were there watching a group of about 10 pregnant women were in some sort of fitness class and they were walking the track around the field. Everytime they walked by I kept thinking "I want that to be me so bad!" and it really brought my mood down. Some of the other wives who were watching noticed my mood had changed and asked me what was wrong so I started off with "Well dont think Im crazy but..." and I gave them a quick rundown of what was happening- all they could say was "Im sorry" and "Have you tried having more sex?" I just didnt want to hear it. It made me go from sad to pissed. Damn Clomid giving me mood swings, but Im so over this. Then I had a small fight with my husband in the car on the way home. Just wasnt a good night. Ok vent over!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Jessica- Im sorry about AF :hugs: I know, lately every time I have to say congrats to someone I just dont have any real emotion behind it. Im trying to be happy for people but it gets harder and harder. Ive heard good things about soy, but I figured Id give 3 rounds of Clomid a try and go from there.
> 
> Chris- Good luck on the ultrasound, I hope everything looks good. Let us know what the doctor says.
> 
> As for me ladies Im CD8-finished my 3rd round of Clomid yesterday, and now just going to be BDing! FF said Id OV between CD14 and CD17.
> 
> My husband had a football game yesterday up at Camp Pendleton. Well while we were there watching a group of about 10 pregnant women were in some sort of fitness class and they were walking the track around the field. Everytime they walked by I kept thinking "I want that to be me so bad!" and it really brought my mood down. Some of the other wives who were watching noticed my mood had changed and asked me what was wrong so I started off with "Well dont think Im crazy but..." and I gave them a quick rundown of what was happening- all they could say was "Im sorry" and "Have you tried having more sex?" I just didnt want to hear it. It made me go from sad to pissed. Damn Clomid giving me mood swings, but Im so over this. Then I had a small fight with my husband in the car on the way home. Just wasnt a good night. Ok vent over!


aw i'm sorry :( I know how annoying those stupid little preaches could be as if people know wtf they are talking about! People that never experienced what we are will never know what it feels like (not that I want anyone to ever feel this) but still they take it for granted and make stupid comments! I went to a baby shower the other day and I was dreading it because I just knew the question would come and I'm sure you all know what it is... "So when are u going to have a baby" what I'd like to say is &^%^&* lol 
I wish I could have been there with u and we could have thrown stuff at the ladies walking lol jk


----------



## sadangel777

Jess, I'm sorry to hear about AF  I hope October is magical BFP month for all of us! I have heard great things about the soy; I hope it works for you!!

Chris, good luck with your appt and let us know how it goes!

Love, so sorry to hear about your experience. I took Clomid CD3-7 this time too! I'm on CD9 so we are only a day apart! I had a talk with my pg cousin, and she told me she thinks I'm jumping the gun on IUI (even though she got a fertility monitor, was put on metformin, was seeing a fertility doctor, etc.). It's SO easy for them to tell us to calm down, it will happen, etc. from where they are standing. But I bet if we had asked them back when they were TTC, we'd get a much different story. 

I have a tiny update: I was thinking Thursday was the day DH was supposed to try for his SA again, but it was actually today and I forgot. DH came downstairs and said, "Let's go; we have an hour to drop it off, right?" :happydance: I was shocked!!!!!!

We had a talk, though, and we may end up BDing on the day of the injection instead of having the IUI, and I'm okay with that. :cloud9:


----------



## s_love

Ahhh Angel thats awesome! Hopefully this is a sign of things to come and that he is slowly coming around. 

I am feeling awful today. I think Im getting sick... :nope: Lol I hate being sick. Hubby had to fly out to Sacramento this morning at 4am to insrtuct a class and hes flying back home tonight... I have to get him at the airport at 11pm... I hope Im feeling a little better by then!


----------



## jessicastar74

There are days I wish I had a magic ball that would tell me if I will ever be able to get pregnant. I know that if the answer was no, I would be really sad, pissed, upset, a mess, etc.

My sister-in-law constantly tells me, "you just need to have lots of sex and don't think about trying to get pregnant".

To which I always tell her - my husband and I actually do have a great sex life and I really don't get all stressed out about that part of it. Yea, sure I suppose it crosses my mind sometimes while we are BDing but not to the point of it not being fun. It hasn't mattered for 13 months NO LUCK, no matter how relaxed we have been.

Sigh - I love that there is a thread where I can just vent.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> Jess, I'm sorry to hear about AF  I hope October is magical BFP month for all of us! I have heard great things about the soy; I hope it works for you!!
> 
> Chris, good luck with your appt and let us know how it goes!
> 
> Love, so sorry to hear about your experience. I took Clomid CD3-7 this time too! I'm on CD9 so we are only a day apart! I had a talk with my pg cousin, and she told me she thinks I'm jumping the gun on IUI (even though she got a fertility monitor, was put on metformin, was seeing a fertility doctor, etc.). It's SO easy for them to tell us to calm down, it will happen, etc. from where they are standing. But I bet if we had asked them back when they were TTC, we'd get a much different story.
> 
> I have a tiny update: I was thinking Thursday was the day DH was supposed to try for his SA again, but it was actually today and I forgot. DH came downstairs and said, "Let's go; we have an hour to drop it off, right?" :happydance: I was shocked!!!!!!
> 
> We had a talk, though, and we may end up BDing on the day of the injection instead of having the IUI, and I'm okay with that. :cloud9:

I'm so happy to hear that! Good luck to you!


----------



## sadangel777

Sorry to hear you are feeling sick, Love  is this the first time taking Clomid on CD3-7? I took it CD5-9 the first 2 cycles, and since taking it earlier this cycle the side effects feel much worse. Uck. Hope you feel better soon.

Jess, if you find one of those magical balls, let me know! I feel the same way. Like I'm in limbo and I just want to know one way or the other so I can move on. I hate when ppl offer pregnancy advice; they really don't know why they got pregnant, it's one of life's mysteries and they should keep their mouths shut except to be supportive! ;) It is nice to vent.

Thank you, Conceive!


----------



## sadangel777

P.S. I'm having hot/cold flashes like mad tonight, and I feel nauseated. :wacko:


----------



## s_love

Angel that's exactly how I'm feeling right now! All 3 cycles I've taken the Clomid on days 3-7, but I've never felt this bad. Not sure if its a combo of them and getting sick, or what. Either way, I hope you start feeling better.


----------



## Chris_25

I hope both you girls feel better today! 
I just got out of the blood and ultrasound today is CD10 and my follice is 16cm and with femara they like to see it at least 20cm so I am waiting on the nurse to call me and let me know when to come back in for another ultrasound prob in 2 days from now.


----------



## jessicastar74

In the 14 months that I have been off BCPs I have had TERRIBLE cycles/symptoms. I have only dealt with hot flashes a couple times. But, bad hormonal headaches, sick to my stomach, really sore boobs, loss of appetite for a couple of days followed by feeling like I could eat an entire package of cookies in one sitting. It is amazing to me what hormones can do to our bodies.

I have to tell you with the Soy, I took it at night, and really didn't have any symptoms like I do when I take clomid. That being said, I have felt my ovaries a lot over the past couple days - I don't know what they are doing, but I hope it is a good sign.


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: So happy for you, i guess relaxation worked for your DH :) 
Hope you and love are feeling fine today.
Chris: Do tell us how your ultrasound goes.


----------



## s_love

Feeling somewhat better today, still have a massive headache!

OK so... a girl on FB announced her pregnancy today... shes 8 weeks... she gave birth to her first back in December... people are lapping me!! :hissy:

Also my doctor and I have been playing ohone tag since monday... not sure how we keep missing eachother but we do! Lol hopefully I get to talk to her tonight so I can finally find out what the mystery test and its results are. Im not even worried about it anymore... just curious!


----------



## s_love

What's going on ladies? I hope everyone has fun plans this weekend!


----------



## horseypants

hello my name is rose and i am addicted to ttc

:) nice to meet you all! what am i doing this weekend..... mmm... taking my fifth pill of my first round of clomid. i already have my hopes up. there's no denying it. i've had two losses too though, so bfp or no bfp, i'm going to be a basket case. it was great reading the first couple pages of this thread. i'm with you exactly on all that. the need to not stress causing stress, the people lapping you on facebook. (my mom was posing with someone else's baby the last i looked. I'm SO JEALOUS) :brat: and this will be my first. i want to be a mom yesterday and this crap's not fair! :hissy: if i had believed there would be any chance i'd have trouble conceiving, i would have gotten knocked up right after high school. i'm not a stay at home wifey, but i am aiming for twins so OH will agree i HAVE to stay at home full time. xo girls. have a great weekend and try to have some recreational sex. ;)


----------



## s_love

Hi Rose, welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: how long have you been ttc? I know it's not fair, I'm really feeling like I'm reaching the end of my patience with all of this... Even though I've only been trying 10 months. 

I never thought I'd say this... But I'm tired of sex. Lol this is the time I'm supposed to be doing it and I just don't have the urge!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> What's going on ladies? I hope everyone has fun plans this weekend!

Hey did you ever hear back from the doctor?
It's getting pretty cold here!


----------



## Chris_25

horseypants said:


> hello my name is rose and i am addicted to ttc
> 
> :) nice to meet you all! what am i doing this weekend..... mmm... taking my fifth pill of my first round of clomid. i already have my hopes up. there's no denying it. i've had two losses too though, so bfp or no bfp, i'm going to be a basket case. it was great reading the first couple pages of this thread. i'm with you exactly on all that. the need to not stress causing stress, the people lapping you on facebook. (my mom was posing with someone else's baby the last i looked. I'm SO JEALOUS) :brat: and this will be my first. i want to be a mom yesterday and this crap's not fair! :hissy: if i had believed there would be any chance i'd have trouble conceiving, i would have gotten knocked up right after high school. i'm not a stay at home wifey, but i am aiming for twins so OH will agree i HAVE to stay at home full time. xo girls. have a great weekend and try to have some recreational sex. ;)

Hello and welcome to this thread :) we are all in the same boat here! I'm sorry to hear about ur losses, but just know that u will have that baby one day soon


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Hi Rose, welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: how long have you been ttc? I know it's not fair, I'm really feeling like I'm reaching the end of my patience with all of this... Even though I've only been trying 10 months.
> 
> I never thought I'd say this... But I'm tired of sex. Lol this is the time I'm supposed to be doing it and I just don't have the urge!

S


----------



## s_love

I'm STILL playing phone tag with the doctor, it's so annoying! 

So this mornin I did an OPK and left the strip sitting on the counter... Hubby came in and saw the 2 lines and he literally screamed... He was so happy. It absolutely broke my heart to have to tell him that it was an OV test :cry:


----------



## horseypants

Love, that happened to me the last two times too, well actually the first time it was me and the second time it was a flip flop where I was not in the mood and then he wasn't - but then we eventually bowmchickabowow just in time. Alas no bfp and that's what people have been alluding to me all day - that I need to decrease my stress. But like I told my mom the annoying thing about being stressed is that it's not like you can be like - oh no, I'm too stressed and that's not good and somehow will yourself to be less stressed, in fact, there's a vicious cycle and like was said early in this thread, if you waited this long and if you've finally been trying and it's been a year and no success of course, you're gonna start to freak when nothing happens. I've been trying for about a year and a half, but started out being "sloppy" two years ago.

Love, that is so cute and sweet how your man reacted to the opk, what a sweetie. :hugs: 

Chris, thanks for the warm welcome! :dust:


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> I'm STILL playing phone tag with the doctor, it's so annoying!
> 
> So this mornin I did an OPK and left the strip sitting on the counter... Hubby came in and saw the 2 lines and he literally screamed... He was so happy. It absolutely broke my heart to have to tell him that it was an OV test :cry:

Oh man that totally sucks! :(


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> I'm STILL playing phone tag with the doctor, it's so annoying!
> 
> So this mornin I did an OPK and left the strip sitting on the counter... Hubby came in and saw the 2 lines and he literally screamed... He was so happy. It absolutely broke my heart to have to tell him that it was an OV test :cry:

Oh so sorry love :hugs:. I am sure you will get a BFP soon just don't lose heart.


----------



## sadangel777

Sorry love! I know how hard that must have been.try not to lose hope.

chris, yay! Good luck with that big follicle.

rose, welcome. i am ttc after a loss, too, but from a long time ago. i know how u feel. lots of luck to u!!


----------



## Conceive81

horseypants said:


> hello my name is rose and i am addicted to ttc
> 
> :) nice to meet you all! what am i doing this weekend..... mmm... taking my fifth pill of my first round of clomid. i already have my hopes up. there's no denying it. i've had two losses too though, so bfp or no bfp, i'm going to be a basket case. it was great reading the first couple pages of this thread. i'm with you exactly on all that. the need to not stress causing stress, the people lapping you on facebook. (my mom was posing with someone else's baby the last i looked. I'm SO JEALOUS) :brat: and this will be my first. i want to be a mom yesterday and this crap's not fair! :hissy: if i had believed there would be any chance i'd have trouble conceiving, i would have gotten knocked up right after high school. i'm not a stay at home wifey, but i am aiming for twins so OH will agree i HAVE to stay at home full time. xo girls. have a great weekend and try to have some recreational sex. ;)

Hi Chris, 

Welcome to the forum. Fingers crossed for you. I know what you mean about it not being fair. This would be my first and we have been trying for over a year. It's been a roller coaster but I had my HSG test a few weeks ago and all is well...so next step is IUI with injectibles if the natural way doesn't work. We decided to go that route in January...so we shall see! Oh and, regarding FB, I actually took myself off, partially for the fact that everyone and their mother was waiting for me to get preggers and I was fed up with that. My tubes, my rules!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Sorry love! I know how hard that must have been.try not to lose hope.
> 
> chris, yay! Good luck with that big follicle.
> 
> rose, welcome. i am ttc after a loss, too, but from a long time ago. i know how u feel. lots of luck to u!![/
> 
> Thanks how are u doing?


----------



## s_love

I hope all you ladies had a wonderful weekend. It's 2:07 am here in Cali and I just watched The Walking Dead season 3 premiere... Of all the things to be thinking of, I thought "how is it even fair that Lori is able to get preggo during a zombie apocolypw!?" Lol I know I'm dumb... Just can't seem to get comfortable and get to sleep tonight.


----------



## sadangel777

I'm doing okay, recuperating from our weekend away! Working on an assignment for class, and later this afternoon I have my first follicle scan.

Love, if I watched that show, I'd probably be thinking the same thing! I am having trouble staying asleep at night, too -- think maybe it's the extra hormones from the Clomid? It's rough. Hopefully we won't have to deal with it for much longer!


----------



## s_love

I was thinking it might the Clomid too, I'll have to look into that. I have a lot of homework to do, good luck to you on yours!

So what all did y'all do this weekend? Give us details!

Ok this might so dumb, but do you ladies ever find yourselves gambling (for lack of a better explanation) with the pregnancy? Let me explain. We went to play bingo and I was losing many games in a row, so I finally sd "Ok this next game, if I win I'll get pregnant this month, if I don't then I won't." And swear to God above, I won the next game. Lol I find myself doing that with small things a lot lately! I think it's age to say I'm getting desperate! Lol please don't think I'm too crazy!


----------



## Coolstar

love: Keeping my fingers Xed for you.I have a feeling you will get a BFP this month :)

Well just wanted to ask you Ladies does it happen that when you think it is taking so long for you to conceive , more then sadness a rage hits you.I was fine for so long and then today morning i was just hoping that AF shows up soon and then i was so angry .Just felt like hitting someone :( Today i just felt so angry on everyone and everything.
One of my cousin is pregnant and seems her mom called up my mom and asked whether i was pregnant? I just hate them so so much.Bitches ****, well i know i should not curse anyone and i try not to but today it seems i cant help it :(


----------



## s_love

Its perfectly normal! I think we all go through it, but no one likes to admit that they are angry at someone elses happiness. I know it makes me feel like Im a horrible person, but since Ive been on these boards, Ive learned so many women are the same way. Sometimes youre just tired of being sad and its so much easier to exchange it for anger. Anger, at least for me, doesnt make me feel helpless- like when Im sad. But honestly, this ttc has been harder for each and every one of us than we thought it would be when we decided to start trying. Its natural so dont feel bad. 

And they are bitches! Who just calls to say "Oh my daughters pregnant, is yours?" Punch some pillows or scream! 

This morning I almost went off on a girl on fb... every single one of her status updates since she found out she was pregnant is something like "being a pregnant women..." "well we are pregnant and...." pregnant, pregnant, pregnant! Its gotten even worse since she found out it was a girl and they gave her a name, Danielle. Now its oh Danielle this and Dani that.... yeah I just wanted to be like "I realize youre pregnant and happy, but this pregnancy doesnt define you... youve completely lost yourself and no one cares if Danielle wants a banana!!!" Lol see Im getting all worked up and angry too!

I would seriously do anything short of selling my soul to get a bfp this month and have a healthy pregnancy and baby... between the psychic and all my little gambling-superstitous things, Ive got my hopes way up for this month. I know I shouldnt but I cant help it. And seeing the way my husband reacted when he thought we had a positive has completely renewed me. Its not just about me, like suddenly I realized just how bad he wants this too and I want nothing more than to it to him.

Wowza... that went much longer than I intended/expected it to. Sorry!! :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> I'm doing okay, recuperating from our weekend away! Working on an assignment for class, and later this afternoon I have my first follicle scan.
> 
> Love, if I watched that show, I'd probably be thinking the same thing! I am having trouble staying asleep at night, too -- think maybe it's the extra hormones from the Clomid? It's rough. Hopefully we won't have to deal with it for much longer!


Good luck let us know how it goes!


----------



## horseypants

:) dont apologize. i love your posts ladies. i have been feeling all these things too. ah le sigh. i have been at the angry stage more than usual lately. i've been ahving wierd dreams and wondered if maybe that's the clomid.... are any of you doing aspirin too? if so, what kind do you take and do you take it all cycle or just after o.,... or after implantation?


----------



## Coolstar

Thank you so much love. I feel much better now :) .Ya i know i should not be angry but then i guess its natural when you want something so badly.Well just few days back i told my mom that her daughter (me) might be hitting with infertility.She never had problem conceiving me or my brother but then she supported me so much.I was not sure how she would react but i was so glad that she did understand me.
I have not talked with my particular preggo cousin from yrs coz i never liked them.Your punching idea was good :) but i want to punch her instead of the pillow lol :) And about your preggo FB friend really who cares ????? As such earth is over populated and humans are last to get extinct.
I know you should not get your hopes high but honestly speaking even i have a good feeling for you.I just hope that this cycle AF does show her face for you and instead your AF comes to me so that i can start with my clomid soon. Wow that was a good deal :) .


----------



## s_love

horseypants said:


> :) dont apologize. i love your posts ladies. i have been feeling all these things too. ah le sigh. i have been at the angry stage more than usual lately. i've been ahving wierd dreams and wondered if maybe that's the clomid.... are any of you doing aspirin too? if so, what kind do you take and do you take it all cycle or just after o.,... or after implantation?

No not doing the aspirin, actually I haven't heard that yet. What is the aspirin supposed to do? I'm curious!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> I was thinking it might the Clomid too, I'll have to look into that. I have a lot of homework to do, good luck to you on yours!
> 
> So what all did y'all do this weekend? Give us details!
> 
> Ok this might so dumb, but do you ladies ever find yourselves gambling (for lack of a better explanation) with the pregnancy? Let me explain. We went to play bingo and I was losing many games in a row, so I finally sd "Ok this next game, if I win I'll get pregnant this month, if I don't then I won't." And swear to God above, I won the next game. Lol I find myself doing that with small things a lot lately! I think it's age to say I'm getting desperate! Lol please don't think I'm too crazy!

I've never watched walking dead, but hear so much about it! Lol
That's awesome that you won the game and I have high hopes for you! Lets hope and pray!


----------



## s_love

Cool I'm so happy that you found a support system in your mom! I'm honestly sacred to talk to my mom about it. I know that my oldest sister and I were surprises but my middle sister and the baby my mom lost were both planned. She never sd she had difficulty conceiving but she did say it took a little longer than she thought it would.. But that's for only 2 of 4 pregnancies she's had so I dot really know what to expect.

And if you've never liked the cuz, I say go ahead and punch away... Well after she delivers the baby... Lol but still it would be a good stress release! 

I'm really hoping AF doesn't show for any of us. I really want this to be all of our months so we can bitch and moan together about pregnancy!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Its perfectly normal! I think we all go through it, but no one likes to admit that they are angry at someone elses happiness. I know it makes me feel like Im a horrible person, but since Ive been on these boards, Ive learned so many women are the same way. Sometimes youre just tired of being sad and its so much easier to exchange it for anger. Anger, at least for me, doesnt make me feel helpless- like when Im sad. But honestly, this ttc has been harder for each and every one of us than we thought it would be when we decided to start trying. Its natural so dont feel bad.
> 
> And they are bitches! Who just calls to say "Oh my daughters pregnant, is yours?" Punch some pillows or scream!
> 
> This morning I almost went off on a girl on fb... every single one of her status updates since she found out she was pregnant is something like "being a pregnant women..." "well we are pregnant and...." pregnant, pregnant, pregnant! Its gotten even worse since she found out it was a girl and they gave her a name, Danielle. Now its oh Danielle this and Dani that.... yeah I just wanted to be like "I realize youre pregnant and happy, but this pregnancy doesnt define you... youve completely lost yourself and no one cares if Danielle wants a banana!!!" Lol see Im getting all worked up and angry too!
> 
> I would seriously do anything short of selling my soul to get a bfp this month and have a healthy pregnancy and baby... between the psychic and all my little gambling-superstitous things, Ive got my hopes way up for this month. I know I shouldnt but I cant help it. And seeing the way my husband reacted when he thought we had a positive has completely renewed me. Its not just about me, like suddenly I realized just how bad he wants this too and I want nothing more than to it to him.
> 
> Wowza... that went much longer than I intended/expected it to. Sorry!! :flower:

I am so with u on all that u wrote! 
Don't u freakin hate that? People constantly writing about their kids and pregnancy I want to say stfu! You are funny Danielle wants a banana lmao I would respond No one cares or to be nicer about it just hide her from your newsfeed lol 
Holy shit these people are annoying lol
What did the psychic tell u again?


----------



## s_love

Chris- I'm not going to lie that doesn't sound like an altogether fun weekend but totally totally worth it when it works! I really hope it continues to I smoothly for you! I've never taken the Femera, so I'm not sure but the way all these pills and treatments make our hormones and body's react, it very well could be.


----------



## horseypants

LOL ladies pleeeese dont take this the wrong
way - I AM SO gLAD I FOUND A PLACE where we are not trying to do that fake BE POSITIVE CRAP lol - at least not allll the time right? :) it is a load off. whew. lol at dani and her banana


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> love: Keeping my fingers Xed for you.I have a feeling you will get a BFP this month :)
> 
> Well just wanted to ask you Ladies does it happen that when you think it is taking so long for you to conceive , more then sadness a rage hits you.I was fine for so long and then today morning i was just hoping that AF shows up soon and then i was so angry .Just felt like hitting someone :( Today i just felt so angry on everyone and everything.
> One of my cousin is pregnant and seems her mom called up my mom and asked whether i was pregnant? I just hate them so so much.Bitches ****, well i know i should not curse anyone and i try not to but today it seems i cant help it :(

We all could understand that anger, because I know I get that way where I get so angry I scare myself! Don't pay any mind to to your cousins mom some people are just so inconsiderate an have no common sense that its not polite to ask someone about PREGNANCY! Just try to hang in there your time will be here soon I know it will!


----------



## s_love

Lol I agree! I think ttc makes you hate people more... Well certain people lol. I did totally unsubscribe from her this morning... I can't take Danielle anymore lol!

The psychic told me that within 6 weeks I would be pregnant with a boy and I would carry him to 39 weeks. I'd give birth at like 3 in the afternoon as she ave me all kinda of crazy details! If she's right, then this month will be within the 6 weeks... I don't know if I fully believe in psychics but it was crazy that she gave me a pregnancy reading but didnt touch the subject on my friends.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris- I'm not going to lie that doesn't sound like an altogether fun weekend but totally totally worth it when it works! I really hope it continues to I smoothly for you! I've never taken the Femera, so I'm not sure but the way all these pills and treatments make our hormones and body's react, it very well could be.

G


----------



## sadangel777

Cool, I am such an angry person now!!! :growlmad: I do get depressed, but you're right -- the rage hits me even harder, and I just want to hit something! Sometimes I just want to hit myself, because I get angry at my body for not working or doing what I want. I'm trying to read a book on Western philosophy and inner peace to try to get a handle on my anger. :flower:

Love, I do find myself gambling, so to speak. I'll be hoping for something to happen, like win a raffle, and I'll think to myself, "I want to win! But not in place of getting pregnant!" Stuff like that. We were at a game convention this weekend, and I had 2 tarot readings! One was a bust, didn't feel accurate at all and the chick doing it was a fake I think. The other was nice, but I could tell she was holding something back so I told her about the miscarriage and TTC. I didn't want to do that because I think it affects the reading. But she told me she thinks I need to back off the fertility treatment because my DH hasn't grieved about the MC (it was 13 years ago!). She doesn't see me getting pg for at least 6 months or a year. But I don't care! I went home and did a reading myself and got a lot of the same cards she pulled, but in different positions, and they didn't say to hold off, they said to keep strong and be persistent! I don't know, I guess I just wanted her to say "you will be a mom soon." :cry:

Horseypants, I've been having wierd, vivid and sometimes scary dreams ever since I started the Clomid, so that's probably what's causing it. I have read very different things about aspirin and NSAIDs; I've seen where baby aspirin is supposed to assist with implantation, but I've also read very bad things about taking NSAIDs while TTC and aspirin is an NSAID so that's why I haven't tried it myself. :shrug:

For my update, I had my first follicle scan (yay!) and I have 3 follicles, only one of which will probably be mature enough. So he thinks in 2 days it will be big enough, so Wednesday I go in for my trigger. DH and I are compromising on the IUI; I'm going to try Clomid with trigger for a few months first. I think he will be more receptive to timed BDing since he hated doing the SA so much! BTW, his SA came back just fine! I think the doc said he needed a number higher than 50 million and it was like 189!!! :thumbup: Everything else, movement, etc., was also good! I'm still feeling pretty hopeful, but we'll see ... I tend to have ups and downs just like everyone else. TTC is an awful rollercoaster, but the ups are very nice! :happydance:


----------



## s_love

horseypants said:


> LOL ladies pleeeese dont take this the wrong
> way - I AM SO gLAD I FOUND A PLACE where we are not trying to do that fake BE POSITIVE CRAP lol - at least not allll the time right? :) it is a load off. whew. lol at dani and her banana

Lol I dont take that the wrong way at all! I think its a compliment. I love knowing these ladies are straight forward with me. Yall are my support group on this more than anyone I know! 

Honestly I just get tired of peoples positivity all the time. We have been positive for months, we are allowed some angry/sad time occasionally!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Lol I agree! I think ttc makes you hate people more... Well certain people lol. I did totally unsubscribe from her this morning... I can't take Danielle anymore lol!
> 
> The psychic told me that within 6 weeks I would be pregnant with a boy and I would carry him to 39 weeks. I'd give birth at like 3 in the afternoon as she ave me all kinda of crazy details! If she's right, then this month will be within the 6 weeks... I don't know if I fully believe in psychics but it was crazy that she gave me a pregnancy reading but didnt touch the subject on my friends.

Lol!
Well I sure hope the psychic was right! That would be insane!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> LOL ladies pleeeese dont take this the wrong
> way - I AM SO gLAD I FOUND A PLACE where we are not trying to do that fake BE POSITIVE CRAP lol - at least not allll the time right? :) it is a load off. whew. lol at dani and her banana
> 
> Lol I don't take it the wrong way at allClick to expand...


----------



## horseypants

ive done the gambling thing a few times. more often i do the thing where i make decisions based on whether i *might* get pregnant. like should i plan to do this or that, buy a certain article of clothing, eat sushi, apply for a new job, get tampons, that sort of thing.

angel, pulling for you


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Cool, I am such an angry person now!!! :growlmad: I do get depressed, but you're right -- the rage hits me even harder, and I just want to hit something! Sometimes I just want to hit myself, because I get angry at my body for not working or doing what I want. I'm trying to read a book on Western philosophy and inner peace to try to get a handle on my anger. :flower:
> 
> Love, I do find myself gambling, so to speak. I'll be hoping for something to happen, like win a raffle, and I'll think to myself, "I want to win! But not in place of getting pregnant!" Stuff like that. We were at a game convention this weekend, and I had 2 tarot readings! One was a bust, didn't feel accurate at all and the chick doing it was a fake I think. The other was nice, but I could tell she was holding something back so I told her about the miscarriage and TTC. I didn't want to do that because I think it affects the reading. But she told me she thinks I need to back off the fertility treatment because my DH hasn't grieved about the MC (it was 13 years ago!). She doesn't see me getting pg for at least 6 months or a year. But I don't care! I went home and did a reading myself and got a lot of the same cards she pulled, but in different positions, and they didn't say to hold off, they said to keep strong and be persistent! I don't know, I guess I just wanted her to say "you will be a mom soon." :cry:
> 
> Horseypants, I've been having wierd, vivid and sometimes scary dreams ever since I started the Clomid, so that's probably what's causing it. I have read very different things about aspirin and NSAIDs; I've seen where baby aspirin is supposed to assist with implantation, but I've also read very bad things about taking NSAIDs while TTC and aspirin is an NSAID so that's why I haven't tried it myself. :shrug:
> 
> For my update, I had my first follicle scan (yay!) and I have 3 follicles, only one of which will probably be mature enough. So he thinks in 2 days it will be big enough, so Wednesday I go in for my trigger. DH and I are compromising on the IUI; I'm going to try Clomid with trigger for a few months first. I think he will be more receptive to timed BDing since he hated doing the SA so much! BTW, his SA came back just fine! I think the doc said he needed a number higher than 50 million and it was like 189!!! :thumbup: Everything else, movement, etc., was also good! I'm still feeling pretty hopeful, but we'll see ... I tend to have ups and downs just like everyone else. TTC is an awful rollercoaster, but the ups are very nice! :happydance:

Great news so glad to hear! U won't even need the iui I know it :)


----------



## s_love

If the psychic is right... I will literally lose my shit. Lol sorry for the lack of a classy expression. I would find that woman and have her help me with all my life decisions and I would be a true believer!


----------



## s_love

Angel I hope the trigger shot works for you! and Im glad you and hubby came to a compromise! I wish my doctor would give me the damn trigger shot... hell I wish she would watch my follies so I knew what the heck was going on. LOL I STILL HAVENT TALKED TO HER ABOUT THE MYSTERY TEST!!


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Cool, I am such an angry person now!!! :growlmad: I do get depressed, but you're right -- the rage hits me even harder, and I just want to hit something! Sometimes I just want to hit myself, because I get angry at my body for not working or doing what I want. I'm trying to read a book on Western philosophy and inner peace to try to get a handle on my anger. :flower:
> 
> Love, I do find myself gambling, so to speak. I'll be hoping for something to happen, like win a raffle, and I'll think to myself, "I want to win! But not in place of getting pregnant!" Stuff like that. We were at a game convention this weekend, and I had 2 tarot readings! One was a bust, didn't feel accurate at all and the chick doing it was a fake I think. The other was nice, but I could tell she was holding something back so I told her about the miscarriage and TTC. I didn't want to do that because I think it affects the reading. But she told me she thinks I need to back off the fertility treatment because my DH hasn't grieved about the MC (it was 13 years ago!). She doesn't see me getting pg for at least 6 months or a year. But I don't care! I went home and did a reading myself and got a lot of the same cards she pulled, but in different positions, and they didn't say to hold off, they said to keep strong and be persistent! I don't know, I guess I just wanted her to say "you will be a mom soon." :cry:
> 
> Horseypants, I've been having wierd, vivid and sometimes scary dreams ever since I started the Clomid, so that's probably what's causing it. I have read very different things about aspirin and NSAIDs; I've seen where baby aspirin is supposed to assist with implantation, but I've also read very bad things about taking NSAIDs while TTC and aspirin is an NSAID so that's why I haven't tried it myself. :shrug:
> 
> For my update, I had my first follicle scan (yay!) and I have 3 follicles, only one of which will probably be mature enough. So he thinks in 2 days it will be big enough, so Wednesday I go in for my trigger. DH and I are compromising on the IUI; I'm going to try Clomid with trigger for a few months first. I think he will be more receptive to timed BDing since he hated doing the SA so much! BTW, his SA came back just fine! I think the doc said he needed a number higher than 50 million and it was like 189!!! :thumbup: Everything else, movement, etc., was also good! I'm still feeling pretty hopeful, but we'll see ... I tend to have ups and downs just like everyone else. TTC is an awful rollercoaster, but the ups are very nice! :happydance:

Its a great news that your DH SA came back good.I hope Clomid with trigger works for you and you don't need IUI. Angel i am keeping my fingers crossed for you .Keep us posted!!


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Lol I agree! I think ttc makes you hate people more... Well certain people lol. I did totally unsubscribe from her this morning... I can't take Danielle anymore lol!
> 
> The psychic told me that within 6 weeks I would be pregnant with a boy and I would carry him to 39 weeks. I'd give birth at like 3 in the afternoon as she ave me all kinda of crazy details! If she's right, then this month will be within the 6 weeks... I don't know if I fully believe in psychics but it was crazy that she gave me a pregnancy reading but didnt touch the subject on my friends.

It's crazy that your psychic gave you so much details.And if you get your BFP then i guess even i will go to your psychic :winkwink:
Just wanted to ask why did you shift to Femera?


----------



## Coolstar

horseypants said:


> LOL ladies pleeeese dont take this the wrong
> way - I AM SO gLAD I FOUND A PLACE where we are not trying to do that fake BE POSITIVE CRAP lol - at least not allll the time right? :) it is a load off. whew. lol at dani and her banana

I am happy that you found this forum :) It really feels good to vent out your angry here.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: When is your next ultrasound?


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Lol I agree! I think ttc makes you hate people more... Well certain people lol. I did totally unsubscribe from her this morning... I can't take Danielle anymore lol!
> 
> The psychic told me that within 6 weeks I would be pregnant with a boy and I would carry him to 39 weeks. I'd give birth at like 3 in the afternoon as she ave me all kinda of crazy details! If she's right, then this month will be within the 6 weeks... I don't know if I fully believe in psychics but it was crazy that she gave me a pregnancy reading but didnt touch the subject on my friends.
> 
> It's crazy that your psychic gave you so much details.And if you get your BFP then i guess even i will go to your psychic :winkwink:
> Just wanted to ask why did you shift to Femera?Click to expand...

Oh I didnt shift from Femera, Ive only ever been on Clomid.


----------



## Coolstar

oops i guessed i misread it.


----------



## s_love

Honestly, Id be willing to switch. If I dont get a bfp this month Im open to going a different route than Clomid. I know I have to go see my doc again at the end of this cycle, so hopefully we can discuss and get a new plan of action.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone!

Love, i hope your doc gives you some more options, ive heard femera isnt as many side effects as clomid -- if u switch, u have to tell me cuz this clomid is kicking my butt and i have a feeling the trigger will make it worse ... :/ i cant believe u stll havent found out about the mystery test! Its driving ME crazy so i know its driving u crazy!!!


----------



## s_love

Well the mystery test has been solved. For the third month in a row my prolactin levels and some other hormones have been high with and without fasting before the tests. They checked my Thyroid and it was normal so my doctor thinks it could be a small tumor or cyst on my pituitary gland causing it to secrete more than normal. Apparently too much prolactin will stop the production of estrogen and that as we all know is no good. It could be the reason I don't produce much cervical mucous and apparently without estrogen my uterine lining isn't good either.. So even if I got preggo theres a Big chance it wouldn't stick.... So I have to do an MRI and if it comes back that there is something I start medication for that. If it gets cleared up there's a big chance I'll get pregnant right away she said. She also wants to do the HSG test t the end of this cycle if I don't get my BFP. So that's where I am ladies...:nope: just more bad news. Geez I wish I could get a break and get some good news for once.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Well the mystery test has been solved. For the third month in a row my prolactin levels and some other hormones have been high with and without fasting before the tests. They checked my Thyroid and it was normal so my doctor thinks it could be a small tumor or cyst on my pituitary gland causing it to secrete more than normal. Apparently too much prolactin will stop the production of estrogen and that as we all know is no good. It could be the reason I don't produce much cervical mucous and apparently without estrogen my uterine lining isn't good either.. So even if I got preggo theres a Big chance it wouldn't stick.... So I have to do an MRI and if it comes back that there is something I start medication for that. If it gets cleared up there's a big chance I'll get pregnant right away she said. She also wants to do the HSG test t the end of this cycle if I don't get my BFP. So that's where I am ladies...:nope: just more bad news. Geez I wish I could get a break and get some good news for once.


Well, the way I see it is, at least you know. I would rather know than not know and just keep trying without understanding why it's not happening. The good news? There's a solution! I'm so happy for you! Interesting thought on the Dr's behalf, I know many who wouldn't investigate that far, so I'm guessing you have a good one. For the HSG, since I recently had one, I would recommend taking whatever pill they give you. I only took tylenol and I regretted it during the procedure. It's not that it's extremely painful, it's really just uncomfortable. Fingers crossed for you. Let us know how the tests go.


----------



## s_love

Yeah it's good to know there is something that can be done... I just don't like the thought of having a tumor or growth in my brain... Kinda scary. Hopefully that's all it is and it's small and it gets regulated in a few months.

Thanks for the advice on the HSG. I really haven't looked to much into it because I didn't think I'd be having one.

Ill keep y'all posted. Hopefully I get an MRI within the next couple days.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Well the mystery test has been solved. For the third month in a row my prolactin levels and some other hormones have been high with and without fasting before the tests. They checked my Thyroid and it was normal so my doctor thinks it could be a small tumor or cyst on my pituitary gland causing it to secrete more than normal. Apparently too much prolactin will stop the production of estrogen and that as we all know is no good. It could be the reason I don't produce much cervical mucous and apparently without estrogen my uterine lining isn't good either.. So even if I got preggo theres a Big chance it wouldn't stick.... So I have to do an MRI and if it comes back that there is something I start medication for that. If it gets cleared up there's a big chance I'll get pregnant right away she said. She also wants to do the HSG test t the end of this cycle if I don't get my BFP. So that's where I am ladies...:nope: just more bad news. Geez I wish I could get a break and get some good news for once.


Glad you finally got some answers and try to look at it as a good thing that there is a reason here. Even though I know it must be scary and of course we don't want anything to be wrong with us, but just know it's fixable! 
The HSG isn't as bad as people make it seem, I took 3 motrins before going in and it was over very quick i'm not gonna lie it wasn't pleasant, but once it's done after 3 minutes the pain stops and that's it! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## sadangel777

Sorry to hear that, love -- *hugs*

If they get it cleared up and u get pg right away thats great!! Thinking positive thoughts for u.

the hsg took less than 2 minutes and like chris said, wasnt pleasant but wasnt that bad.

keep us posted love.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Well the mystery test has been solved. For the third month in a row my prolactin levels and some other hormones have been high with and without fasting before the tests. They checked my Thyroid and it was normal so my doctor thinks it could be a small tumor or cyst on my pituitary gland causing it to secrete more than normal. Apparently too much prolactin will stop the production of estrogen and that as we all know is no good. It could be the reason I don't produce much cervical mucous and apparently without estrogen my uterine lining isn't good either.. So even if I got preggo theres a Big chance it wouldn't stick.... So I have to do an MRI and if it comes back that there is something I start medication for that. If it gets cleared up there's a big chance I'll get pregnant right away she said. She also wants to do the HSG test t the end of this cycle if I don't get my BFP. So that's where I am ladies...:nope: just more bad news. Geez I wish I could get a break and get some good news for once.

Oh so sorry love :hugs: Ya i know how it feels, when i came to know that my progesterone level was 2.4 which means i am not ovulating i was devastated.Felt like i wasted 10 months of ttc :growlmad: But then i was happy that at least now i know why i was not getting a BFP.
I know high prolactin can cause infertility but at least you will start with medication and i have read cases where pregnancy is achieved within 2 or 3 months after taking the med.


----------



## s_love

Well since Tricare sucks and I have to use the military hospital, I cant get in for an MRI until November 14th. And they wont start me on any meds to lower the Prolactin until then. SO really I just have to sit here and except that im not getting pregnant this month or next and be ok with it. Awesome.


----------



## horseypants

i have a friend on here with a similar story on the prolactin and cyst and she's 17 weeks now

do not despair k xo


----------



## s_love

I know its possible, but my doctor said it would highly unlikely for me to fall pregnant this month or next until they get the levels under control. Im just pissed I have to wait so long. I just dont like hearing well "dont count on it" and "its going to be this much longer before we can handle it". I keep hearing all these things wrong with me, Id just like some good news or atleast news not pertaining to how messed up my body is. 

Im just really frustrated. :cake: < I need some cake lol


----------



## horseypants

ahhh sweety, i know. im so sorry. hugs and cake are never as good over the internet, but here! xoxoxo :hug: :cake: <3


----------



## s_love

horseypants said:


> ahhh sweety, i know. im so sorry. hugs and cake are never as good over the internet, but here! xoxoxo :hug: :cake: <3

That really did make me smile, thank you!


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> I know its possible, but my doctor said it would highly unlikely for me to fall pregnant this month or next until they get the levels under control. Im just pissed I have to wait so long. I just dont like hearing well "dont count on it" and "its going to be this much longer before we can handle it". I keep hearing all these things wrong with me, Id just like some good news or atleast news not pertaining to how messed up my body is.
> 
> Im just really frustrated. :cake: < I need some cake lol

When i was diagnosed with very low progesterone i drank lots of :wine: and :coffee:. It did help me :) . Sending you lots of :cake:


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Well since Tricare sucks and I have to use the military hospital, I cant get in for an MRI until November 14th. And they wont start me on any meds to lower the Prolactin until then. SO really I just have to sit here and except that im not getting pregnant this month or next and be ok with it. Awesome.

U


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Well since Tricare sucks and I have to use the military hospital, I cant get in for an MRI until November 14th. And they wont start me on any meds to lower the Prolactin until then. SO really I just have to sit here and except that im not getting pregnant this month or next and be ok with it. Awesome.
> 
> U have to go to the VA hospital? I work for the VA lolClick to expand...

Lol yeah. Balboa hospital or Naval Medical Center San Diego. I dont have a choice thats the only place Tricare will allow us to go unless they refer me to a civilian center. Which my husband and I are going tomorrow to see my dcotor, we are going to ask her for a referral so we can get the MRI done sooner at some place in town.


----------



## Chris_25

Yes, def try and get a referral for a sooner MRI! Praying for you<3


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Yes, def try and get a referral for a sooner MRI! Praying for you<3

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, Love, I'm so sorry  :cake: :hugs: hope you get that referral and get the MRI done soon so you can get some good news.

I think I may have OV before I had my scan  is that possible? I took Clomid CD3-7 and had my first scan on CD14 (yesterday). Have had 2 days of higher temps. Supposed to go in tomorrow for another scan, but I have a feeling I may have OV sooner and that's why my follicles were still too small. :dohh:


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Aww, Love, I'm so sorry  :cake: :hugs: hope you get that referral and get the MRI done soon so you can get some good news.
> 
> I think I may have OV before I had my scan  is that possible? I took Clomid CD3-7 and had my first scan on CD14 (yesterday). Have had 2 days of higher temps. Supposed to go in tomorrow for another scan, but I have a feeling I may have OV sooner and that's why my follicles were still too small. :dohh:

When do you usually ov when you take Clomid?
Our situations are so complex :wacko: I guess we all need to get :drunk:


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Aww, Love, I'm so sorry  :cake: :hugs: hope you get that referral and get the MRI done soon so you can get some good news.
> 
> I think I may have OV before I had my scan  is that possible? I took Clomid CD3-7 and had my first scan on CD14 (yesterday). Have had 2 days of higher temps. Supposed to go in tomorrow for another scan, but I have a feeling I may have OV sooner and that's why my follicles were still too small. :dohh:

Don't go by your temps too much especially because ur on clomid I heard that can mess with temps. See what they say tomorrow I'm sure they can tell especially if they do bloodwork also! See if they can do ur blood along with the sono


----------



## sadangel777

Cool, that sounds like fun!! Too bad we don't have a teleportation machine so we can go out and do that! I'm not sure when I OV on Clomid; the other doc just checked to see if I did but couldn't tell me when.

Chris, great idea! I didn't ask them if they were going to do bloodwork since they are planning on giving me the trigger tomorrow. Hmm ... more questions!


----------



## Chris_25

I would think they should give u bloodwork along with sono that's what tey did with me and then they called me that afternoon and said to trigger. they are doing the trigger shot for you? DH had to give it to me he was so nervous but did good! this is all so confusing! Ugh I just had a crying attack heard about more pregnant people!


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, Chris, sorry you had to hear about more preggos! It's going to be you soon enough!

The doc I'm seeing now does the trigger for me, but I had to order it from pharmacy and take it to the office. Not sure why everyone does things so differently! I also wasn't told to OPK at all, so that's why I'm wondering if I OV early. It's nice not to have to monitor everything myself, though! I don't think I could give myself a shot or trust DH to do it! Yikes! I hate shots ...


----------



## Chris_25

Yes, it's great to not have to monitor it yourself! It makes it more relaxing... thats good that they are doing the injection for you we had to take a class on how to do it. Good luck and let us know!


----------



## s_love

Lol I'd never let hubby give me a shot. He's too paranoid about hurting me that he wouldn't do it right.

Angel I hope you get some answers! I know my temps have been wacky but ie OVed on day 17 the 2 previous cycles on Clomid. I know our bodies are doing so many different things its hard to understand them!

Chris- sorry about getting upset by the preggos! I got invited to yet another baby shower... So tired of those!


----------



## Chris_25

That's what he kept saying he was scared of hurting me lol I'm like just stick it in and a pillow over my head lol

Those damn showers! The answer is NO we don't want to go lol


----------



## sadangel777

I feel so offended when they even bother to invite me, ever since the M/C. I went to one, about 6 months after the loss, and ended up bawling my eyes out after. Was not worth it. 

I'm trying to be happy for my cousin, but her FB posts are starting to get ridiculous. "I'm so glad our daughter chose him to be her father!" Gag me with a spoon. :sick: His sperm met your egg. It's simple biology. :amartass:

Boo hiss to preggos who throw it in our faces!


----------



## Chris_25

Ugh how annoying! I hate when people act like that!


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> I feel so offended when they even bother to invite me, ever since the M/C. I went to one, about 6 months after the loss, and ended up bawling my eyes out after. Was not worth it.
> 
> I'm trying to be happy for my cousin, but her FB posts are starting to get ridiculous. "I'm so glad our daughter chose him to be her father!" Gag me with a spoon. :sick: His sperm met your egg. It's simple biology. :amartass:
> 
> Boo hiss to preggos who throw it in our faces!

I hear you...what I can't stand is constantly being watched for a bump.


----------



## sadangel777

That would be hard, too. :hugs:

Nobody watches me for that, but I do get asked / scrutinized for a big grin and confirmation that our TTC has paid off, so sometimes I wonder if I should have kept it a secret!


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> That would be hard, too. :hugs:
> 
> Nobody watches me for that, but I do get asked / scrutinized for a big grin and confirmation that our TTC has paid off, so sometimes I wonder if I should have kept it a secret!


Oh I know what you mean. I'm the type of person that just says what I think, and I regret that these days...but I'm learning to keep these things a little more personal so that I don't have to negatively pay for the consequences, which is why I'm so glad I have everyone here :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

I am so annoyed! A girl at work comes up to me once again and asks when i'm going to have a baby and starts poking at my belly! I felt like slapping her! She already has 1 kid and gets pregnant very easily and has different men in her life all the time and is just not classy! She was like you are 30 years old when are u going to get pregnant she was like "i'm going to have another one next year and then another when i'm 33 and have a girl" She said "i'm going to be on my second and u still didn't have 1 and i'm younger than you" 
I am so annoyed with people, but I can't let their ignorance get to me! ugh it's just not F'n fair that I have to struggle while it's so easy for people. I don't wish this on anyone, but honestly these type of people deserve to go through this!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> I am so annoyed! A girl at work comes up to me once again and asks when i'm going to have a baby and starts poking at my belly! I felt like slapping her! She already has 1 kid and gets pregnant very easily and has different men in her life all the time and is just not classy! She was like you are 30 years old when are u going to get pregnant she was like "i'm going to have another one next year and then another when i'm 33 and have a girl" She said "i'm going to be on my second and u still didn't have 1 and i'm younger than you"
> I am so annoyed with people, but I can't let their ignorance get to me! ugh it's just not F'n fair that I have to struggle while it's so easy for people. I don't wish this on anyone, but honestly these type of people deserve to go through this!

Oh Chris :hugs: I know even i felt like punching my cousin and her mom.Your colleague was so rude and inconsiderate.I know it's really not fair that they conceive so easily while we have to struggle so hard:cry:Luckily we can vent out all our anger here.I am sure our wait would be over soon.


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks, it sure is hard and I hope we don't have to struggle much longer! My dh told me I should have said I am not able to and see if she shuts up!


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> I am so annoyed! A girl at work comes up to me once again and asks when i'm going to have a baby and starts poking at my belly! I felt like slapping her! She already has 1 kid and gets pregnant very easily and has different men in her life all the time and is just not classy! She was like you are 30 years old when are u going to get pregnant she was like "i'm going to have another one next year and then another when i'm 33 and have a girl" She said "i'm going to be on my second and u still didn't have 1 and i'm younger than you"
> I am so annoyed with people, but I can't let their ignorance get to me! ugh it's just not F'n fair that I have to struggle while it's so easy for people. I don't wish this on anyone, but honestly these type of people deserve to go through this!

Chris, I hear you and feel for you. That is really unprofessional though...seriously. I feel that way in the line at Target, when I see people with 4 or 5 kids running around and yelling and screaming...and the parents looking like they just don't care. Drives me crazy! I would give anything for one and some parents pop them out like candy. Don't even get me started on baby mama's....lol. My hubby keeps on reminding me, for those who pop them out without thinking, the journey getting there may be easier, but seriously, think about that child's quality of life. From the sounds of the women on here, I think many of us are professional and hard working, reliable and goal oriented. I doubt any of our kids would want or need for anything. Bless us all, we will get there.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I am so annoyed! A girl at work comes up to me once again and asks when i'm going to have a baby and starts poking at my belly! I felt like slapping her! She already has 1 kid and gets pregnant very easily and has different men in her life all the time and is just not classy! She was like you are 30 years old when are u going to get pregnant she was like "i'm going to have another one next year and then another when i'm 33 and have a girl" She said "i'm going to be on my second and u still didn't have 1 and i'm younger than you"
> I am so annoyed with people, but I can't let their ignorance get to me! ugh it's just not F'n fair that I have to struggle while it's so easy for people. I don't wish this on anyone, but honestly these type of people deserve to go through this!
> 
> Chris, I hear you and feel for you. That is really unprofessional though...seriously. I feel that way in the line at Target, when I see people with 4 or 5 kids running around and yelling and screaming...and the parents looking like they just don't care. Drives me crazy! I would give anything for one and some parents pop them out like candy. Don't even get me started on baby mama's....lol. My hubby keeps on reminding me, for those who pop them out without thinking, the journey getting there may be easier, but seriously, think about that child's quality of life. From the sounds of the women on here, I think many of us are professional and hard working, reliable and goal oriented. I doubt any of our kids would want or need for anything. Bless us all, we will get there.Click to expand...



You are right, because after they pop out there 20th kid from different baby daddy's they struggle and good for them! lol :winkwink:


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Thanks, it sure is hard and I hope we don't have to struggle much longer! My dh told me I should have said I am not able to and see if she shuts up!

Sometimes the 'struggle' is for a reason. I had a miscarriage 10 years ago and I had gotten pregnant the first time with unprotected sex. Look at me now, no protected sex for over 2 years and absolutely trying for 1 and nothing. I thought I was super fertile, am only 31 now (gosh, that feels odd to type) and it's not happening...BUT, then I remind myself, I'm here because I didn't just pop out kids irresponsibly. I would have told her very kindly that it's a personal topic. I work around a lot of women, and when I started working at my current company, there was a lot of jealousy because of my age. Some would ask me some really invasive questions and I would tell them it's personal. When I was asked by family when we weren't ready financially, I would ask them if they were willing to put my kid through college and laugh. That usually shut them up. Boundaries, girl ;)


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, I agree  she was very rude an unprofessional. Tell her to get her finger away from you before you bite it off! :winkwink: JK. Tell her you didn't know it was a contest! People make me so mad! :growlmad:

I got my trigger shot today  in my butt! I had 2 follicles; one was 15 and one was 20 (mm or cm, I can't remember which). So I have from now until Saturday to :sex:  I'm guessing if I were having the IUI it would have been scheduled for tomorrow? So I'm going to shoot for tomorrow. Hopefully he goes along! ...


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Chris, I agree  she was very rude an unprofessional. Tell her to get her finger away from you before you bite it off! :winkwink: JK. Tell her you didn't know it was a contest! People make me so mad! :growlmad:
> 
> I got my trigger shot today  in my butt! I had 2 follicles; one was 15 and one was 20 (mm or cm, I can't remember which). So I have from now until Saturday to :sex:  I'm guessing if I were having the IUI it would have been scheduled for tomorrow? So I'm going to shoot for tomorrow. Hopefully he goes along! ...

Lol or break her finger! 
Oh they did it in ur butt lol I had it in my thigh. Yes, they had me trigger between 7-9pm and I went te next morning and the following morning so I guess just bd that same way. That's great u had 2 follies! I wish I had 2


----------



## sadangel777

OK, the Amish seriously need to share their secret. They have SO many kids, it seems they have NO problems whatsoever with fertility. What is UP with that????

(I work for a newspaper, and if you read the obits of local Amish, of which we have many in Northeast Ohio, you would be shocked at how many people are in their families &#8212; I'm talking like 15-20 children, 50 or so grandkids, and hundreds of great-grandkids.)

I'll take inconceivable for $500, Alex.

On a side note, I think the trigger is kicking in. Because I want to hit something, bawl my eyes out, or both.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> OK, the Amish seriously need to share their secret. They have SO many kids, it seems they have NO problems whatsoever with fertility. What is UP with that????
> 
> (I work for a newspaper, and if you read the obits of local Amish, of which we have many in Northeast Ohio, you would be shocked at how many people are in their families  I'm talking like 15-20 children, 50 or so grandkids, and hundreds of great-grandkids.)
> 
> I'll take inconceivable for $500, Alex.
> 
> On a side note, I think the trigger is kicking in. Because I want to hit something, bawl my eyes out, or both.

Thanks for the laugh, angel. I really needed it. I have a theory about that. I actually went to visit the Amish when I was a kid...and I saw how they lived, ultimately stress free (in comparison to our world). They have so many set boundaries and such a big sense of community, that they just have less stress. That also answers my constant frustration about how ignorant people are always popping them out...ignorance is bliss and fertility? Lol...

I haven't had a trigger yet, but will in January if I don't get preggo naturally by then. My insurance doesn't cover so we have to save for all the meds and iui, but I have a mean AF on her way because I feel pretty bad tonight. I'm nauseous, bloated and angry.


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, so sorry to hear that, Conceive. :( But you aren't out til AF shows; could be other hormones causing that.

I wish I could be ignorant and blissful, but I don't think I have it in me! :winkwink:


----------



## s_love

I go half a day without Internet and I have so muh to read and catch up on!

Hope everyone is having a good night!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> I go half a day without Internet and I have so muh to read and catch up on!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good night!

Is it just me, or are men extra crappy when AF is on her way? It's like they just can't deal with you not being as patient! If I hear him say he can't wait for my period to end whenever he does something crappy and all of a sudden I'm only upset because I'm bleeding, I will lose mind! I hate that!!! Guess I'm not having a good night!


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> Aww, so sorry to hear that, Conceive. :( But you aren't out til AF shows; could be other hormones causing that.
> 
> I wish I could be ignorant and blissful, but I don't think I have it in me! :winkwink:

I'm too pissed off to be preggers :(


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:



> OK, the Amish seriously need to share their secret. They have SO many kids, it seems they have NO problems whatsoever with fertility. What is UP with that????
> 
> (I work for a newspaper, and if you read the obits of local Amish, of which we have many in Northeast Ohio, you would be shocked at how many people are in their families  I'm talking like 15-20 children, 50 or so grandkids, and hundreds of great-grandkids.)
> 
> I'll take inconceivable for $500, Alex.
> 
> On a side note, I think the trigger is kicking in. Because I want to hit something, bawl my eyes out, or both.



That's because they are stress free, just like conceive said! Maybe i'll go live there for a few months lol 
Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> I go half a day without Internet and I have so muh to read and catch up on!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good night!
> 
> Is it just me, or are men extra crappy when AF is on her way? It's like they just can't deal with you not being as patient! If I hear him say he can't wait for my period to end whenever he does something crappy and all of a sudden I'm only upset because I'm bleeding, I will lose mind! I hate that!!! Guess I'm not having a good night!Click to expand...



That's a man for you! If only they felt the way we do they would understand.


----------



## Coolstar

Oh wow i knew Amish were fertile but never knew they have so many children.15-20 !! wish i had just 1 i would be so so happy.
I am planning to call my doc on monday to kick start my AF.It's around 29 days still no AF :(.I am so annoyed.


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> I go half a day without Internet and I have so muh to read and catch up on!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good night!
> 
> Is it just me, or are men extra crappy when AF is on her way? It's like they just can't deal with you not being as patient! If I hear him say he can't wait for my period to end whenever he does something crappy and all of a sudden I'm only upset because I'm bleeding, I will lose mind! I hate that!!! Guess I'm not having a good night!Click to expand...

I do sometimes wish we could do all of this without them and their attitudes!

Well its CD 16 for me... still no positive OPKS. According to FF I should OV tomorrow... so we will see. Just going to try and keep up the bding. 

Hope everyone is having a better day today!


----------



## Coolstar

Njoy your pre ov days ;) and don't stress out about your reports.


----------



## sadangel777

So sorry cool. :(
Love i hope u get a +opk soon.

we bd today and, again, he didnt ejaculate. ... i dont know what to do, if i confront him he will be more self conscious. i can try again tomorrow but i had my shot yesterday and ov is coming soon. i could die.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> So sorry cool. :(
> Love i hope u get a +opk soon.
> 
> we bd today and, again, he didnt ejaculate. ... i dont know what to do, if i confront him he will be more self conscious. i can try again tomorrow but i had my shot yesterday and ov is coming soon. i could die.

Angel, something else seems to be going on. Have you tried couple's therapy? It sounds like there's something psychological on his part. I know it's personal and a difficult topic, but something needs to be addressed in order to move forward.


----------



## s_love

Aww angel! Im sorry :hugs: I wish I knew some way of helping... but it seems its all in your hubbys head and only he can help himself on this. Keep trying though, practice makes perfect :flower:


----------



## sadangel777

He wont do therapy, hes a very private and proud person. i guess ill have to keep trying. we bd saturday but if i ov tomorrow it is 6 days and i dont think any will b alive. :( i just want my 25% chance. also in pain, i hate these drugs ... but i have to take them.


----------



## s_love

Sorry angel : ( whats giving you pain exactly?


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> He wont do therapy, hes a very private and proud person. i guess ill have to keep trying. we bd saturday but if i ov tomorrow it is 6 days and i dont think any will b alive. :( i just want my 25% chance. also in pain, i hate these drugs ... but i have to take them.

I understand that. I'm sorry for what you're going through, it's not easy. Clomid was very hard on me and I only took it for one cycle. 6 days is stretching it, why not try again tonight? :flower:


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> He wont do therapy, hes a very private and proud person. i guess ill have to keep trying. we bd saturday but if i ov tomorrow it is 6 days and i dont think any will b alive. :( i just want my 25% chance. also in pain, i hate these drugs ... but i have to take them.

So sorry angel :hugs:.I can totally relate to it coz sometimes it happens to my DH also. Just tell your DH to relax and today night just have romantic dinner with wine. Who knows it might help.


----------



## horseypants

yes, wine. and sorry this is so incredibly radical but can you get him to ejaculate into a softcup and use it? for real. mine surprisingly thought it would be kind of fun and funny to do that so i happen to know it can work. the softcup takes a tiny bit of practice if you've never tried it though. there are videos on utube to help. and if you dcide to try it, pm me questions if u want.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, guys. :) Feeling better.

Love, the pain is from the trigger; it makes ovulation pains worse and it feels like my ovaries are going to explode! :( Like how it felt with the first round of Clomid, only worse &#8212; hurts to walk. Also there is pain around the injection site but not too much. My emotions are going crazy!

Horsey, thanks for the suggestion, but he was very against even giving me the sample for the SA (I was shocked that he actually did it for me) so I think BDing is the only way I'm getting it. Unfortunately, it seems the first time each month is the one that goes smoothly, and the other times (even if there's a week in-between) not so much. I don't know why, but I know he's not ready for me to be PG so I think that has a lot to do with it. 

I'll try again tonight or tomorrow ... we'll see. I'll try to relax.


----------



## Coolstar

Angel i am sure even he wants a baby as much as you.But ttc is a vicious cycle for both husband and wife.You start ttc and when you don't get PG it will lead to stress and stress in turn will lead to lots of hormonal imbalance.Just wanted to ask did you face this problem when you started ttc initially?


----------



## sadangel777

No, never had this problem before TTC. But even me going off the bc pills was a huge fight; he wants to wait until he's 'ready' to have children financially, and I don't. It's a long story. 

I had a miscarriage when I was 19 and he was 27, before we got married. It was an oopsy, and he was happy when I told him I was pg. That was 12 years ago, and we still aren't financially stable but we both have college degrees and I started my career and have great insurance. So I fought him and won, with him relenting but not happy about it. He doesn't want me to take any fertility meds because he thinks I should "let it go" and "if it happens, great, if not, great." So we don't see eye-to-eye on this. :(


----------



## Coolstar

Angel you are right on your part to have baby now.I mean we are not getting any younger with time.I am sure he must be stressed out which is effecting him that's why before ttc everything was normal.
1 or 2 cycles it happened to my DH also.With tremendous work stress and my ov day approaching he could not ejaculate.Although we tried a lot.So i think it is all in the head.


----------



## s_love

Angel I know it must be a terribly frustrating situation for you, but dont give up. 

My oldest sister is 35 and 36 and even though they have repeatedly told everyone they are not ready for kids people continue to ask. She finally told my parents they want to be ready financially for it... my dads reply "Youll never be financially, mentally, or emotionally prepared for children". I personaly think thats very true because you never know what life has in store for you!

Also, if he is concerned about financials then reason with him on that level. The less medical assistance yall need, the better it will be. So if he can do the deed naturally it would help out alot. I was thinking that maybe he is overthinking the situation. Maybe he has thought "well her happiness depends on this baby" and hes afraid of failing you, which in turn is causing him problems... vicious circle? 

Ill be sending positive energy thoughts and prayers your way! Hope yall get everything worked out!:hugs:


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> Angel you are right on your part to have baby now.I mean we are not getting any younger with time.I am sure he must be stressed out which is effecting him that's why before ttc everything was normal.
> 1 or 2 cycles it happened to my DH also.With tremendous work stress and my ov day approaching he could not ejaculate.Although we tried a lot.So i think it is all in the head.

When my hubby found out he was going on this past deployment, we had trouble in the months leading up to him leaving. But since he has gotten back, no issues. I know stress can totally mess up a mans mindset and its a big cause even if they dont want to admit it or talk about it.


----------



## Chris_25

Angel I'm sorry and I know how frustrating that can be! It's happened to us because its all in their heads and they do not like pressure at all! I just wanna slap them lol try not to freak out yet try again tonight or tomorrow and don't get upset with him because it will put more pressure on him! Good luck


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, guys. :) Feeling better.
> 
> Love, the pain is from the trigger; it makes ovulation pains worse and it feels like my ovaries are going to explode! :( Like how it felt with the first round of Clomid, only worse  hurts to walk. Also there is pain around the injection site but not too much. My emotions are going crazy!
> 
> Horsey, thanks for the suggestion, but he was very against even giving me the sample for the SA (I was shocked that he actually did it for me) so I think BDing is the only way I'm getting it. Unfortunately, it seems the first time each month is the one that goes smoothly, and the other times (even if there's a week in-between) not so much. I don't know why, but I know he's not ready for me to be PG so I think that has a lot to do with it.
> 
> I'll try again tonight or tomorrow ... we'll see. I'll try to relax.

That's exactly how I felt this month like my ovary was going to explode, pop!


----------



## Coolstar

True love, they wont talk about it but stress do effect them.I have noticed if my DH does not have work stress then everything is cool.BTW i lov your profile pic.Both of you look so cute together :)

Angel:I totally agree with love.He must be is afraid of failing you.But if you ask them they will never admit it.Wishing you all the luck.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> True love, they wont talk about it but stress do effect them.I have noticed if my DH does not have work stress then everything is cool.BTW i lov your profile pic.Both of you look so cute together :)
> 
> Angel:I totally agree with love.He must be is afraid of failing you.But if you ask them they will never admit it.Wishing you all the luck.

Thank you, its one of my favorites!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris : lol you want to slap them.I want to kick them.They cant take any pressure.I was just thinking that if men were to get pregnant they would have heart attack at the end of 9 months :)


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, guys! I'll try not to stress out or put pressure on him. It seemed to help when it came to the SA; I thought he'd never do that and he did. But he had trouble doing it at first.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris : lol you want to slap them.I want to kick them.They cant take any pressure.I was just thinking that if men were to get pregnant they would have heart attack at the end of 9 months :)

Hahaha men are the biggest babies and they won't admit anything and hide their feelings. I would never be able to deal with him pregnant omg he gets a cold and it's the end of the world! I always say I rather be sick right now rather than him because its rough lol


----------



## sadangel777

I know EXACTLY what you mean, Chris!!

When John gets sick, it's like the world is ending!! When I get sick, I still have to cook, clean, go to work, etc. Babies!!! And boy are they going to be in for a rude awakening when THEY aren't allowed to be the baby any more!!! :)


----------



## horseypants

:) yeah, mine needs triple antibiotic cream for a papercut. meanwhile, have i mentioned i had a d&c? :cry: ok. enough of that. mine loves the baby making sex, but isnt very sex driven in general, to the point that it's frustrating since all the past boyfriends etc that i DIDNT want to marry were so easy to manipulate. this one's stubborn! and so reasonable! gr! i am getting pissy today because i'm seeing so many people lap me. (angel, you are almost three years younger than me, but I know the feeling that you've been ready for long enough)

my cycles have been so long that some of them - in the time i had one chance others had 2


----------



## sadangel777

Horsey, I know what you mean about being lapped. My little sis is a mom before me, and my youngest cousin is now expecting a girl. :( It's like these past 12 years I've been in a floatation device in the middle of the Atlantic while everyone else passes me in their speedboats, smiling and laughing the whole time as if I'm not even there. I never got over the loss, I never wanted to start taking the pill, so that puts a sense of urgency on me that I probably wouldn't have otherwise. Sorry you had to go through a D&C ... I got lucky and everything came out at once.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean, Chris!!
> 
> When John gets sick, it's like the world is ending!! When I get sick, I still have to cook, clean, go to work, etc. Babies!!! And boy are they going to be in for a rude awakening when THEY aren't allowed to be the baby any more!!! :)

:haha: yep, they sure are! I know all about it cleaning, cooking, washing clothes, working full time, etc...


----------



## Chris_25

horseypants said:


> :) yeah, mine needs triple antibiotic cream for a papercut. meanwhile, have i mentioned i had a d&c? :cry: ok. enough of that. mine loves the baby making sex, but isnt very sex driven in general, to the point that it's frustrating since all the past boyfriends etc that i DIDNT want to marry were so easy to manipulate. this one's stubborn! and so reasonable! gr! i am getting pissy today because i'm seeing so many people lap me. (angel, you are almost three years younger than me, but I know the feeling that you've been ready for long enough)
> 
> my cycles have been so long that some of them - in the time i had one chance others had 2

Lol the paper cut its the damn truth though!
I know what you and angel mean about being lapped! If only I was like 5 years younger at least! I used to love to go out and party with friends and never thought I would be in this situation although it was always my biggest fear! Had I only known and dh always use to say its gonna happen first try watch and I use to always argue against that


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies, its been a while .. but I am jumping back on this thread :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I feel like I have been lapped as well... My niece in law already has a 3 year old and is prego with her second.. she is 22... I am 28..


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, I always thought it would happen right away, too. And I think John STILL thinks it's going to happen any day now. I think that's why he's having 'problems' ... :( But it has already been 10 months!

Aknqtpie, welcome back!! How have you been?


----------



## aknqtpie

Doing better... Still going through my m/c but oh well.. I will get my BFP again :) Hoping to start TTC in a month or so.


----------



## sadangel777

Sorry to hear that. :( I've had one and I know how devastating it is. Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, it's stupid.. at least that's the best way I can describe it! Hoping to start TTC in the middle of november.


----------



## s_love

Welcome back! In sorry about the m/c :hugs: but we are glad to have you back chatting with us.

Just had a great date night seeing Scotty McCreery, The Band Perry and Brad Paisley and it was so much fun. Me and the hubby are kinda tipsy and we are about to get it on! Lol fingers crossed I OV tomorrow : ) feeling very positive right now!


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Doing better... Still going through my m/c but oh well.. I will get my BFP again :) Hoping to start TTC in a month or so.



Welcome back, sorry about the mc glad you are doing ok! :)


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Welcome back! In sorry about the m/c :hugs: but we are glad to have you back chatting with us.
> 
> Just had a great date night seeing Scotty McCreery, The Band Perry and Brad Paisley and it was so much fun. Me and the hubby are kinda tipsy and we are about to get it on! Lol fingers crossed I OV tomorrow : ) feeling very positive right now!



That's awesome! lol you go and get that egg girl! :happydance:


----------



## s_love

Well my friends wife, who despises me, had her baby....and made sure to send me a picture of it. SLAP in the face. She never talks to me... until now. :growlmad:


----------



## Chris_25

Biatch! Send a reply and show that you are so very happy for her don't let her think she got to you


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Biatch! Send a reply and show that you are so very happy for her don't let her think she got to you

I did. I told her I was happy for her new little family, congrats, the baby is beautiful... yadda yadda yadda....

That seriously ruined my Friday. She knows exactly what she was doing. We had a falling out around April/May because before that we were friends. But anyway she told me that I was being selfish claiming I had PCOS and fertility problems when so many women had real problems and that I was a bitch because of it... just because I dont constantly talk about my fertility issues with someone who is already pregnant doesnt mean Im making it up... ugh Im getting heated again just thinking about it.


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie: I am so sorry for your loss.Hope you get your BFP soon.
love: Your friends wife is a real bitch.Try to ignore her and not let it ruin your weekend.I know its difficult but still.

Yest i was thinking that it's exactly 1 yr back when DH and i decided we would try for a baby from Jan'12.Last yr around this time i was thinking that oct'12 i would be either pregnant or would be holding a baby.But just look at my situation now.Not only i am nowhere near but sometime i just doubt whether it is possible for me to conceive or not :(


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Biatch! Send a reply and show that you are so very happy for her don't let her think she got to you
> 
> I did. I told her I was happy for her new little family, congrats, the baby is beautiful... yadda yadda yadda....
> 
> That seriously ruined my Friday. She knows exactly what she was doing. We had a falling out around April/May because before that we were friends. But anyway she told me that I was being selfish claiming I had PCOS and fertility problems when so many women had real problems and that I was a bitch because of it... just because I dont constantly talk about my fertility issues with someone who is already pregnant doesnt mean Im making it up... ugh Im getting heated again just thinking about it.Click to expand...


Wow that's just not right at all! Don't stress her just know karma is a bitch!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> aknqtpie: I am so sorry for your loss.Hope you get your BFP soon.
> love: Your friends wife is a real bitch.Try to ignore her and not let it ruin your weekend.I know its difficult but still.
> 
> Yest i was thinking that it's exactly 1 yr back when DH and i decided we would try for a baby from Jan'12.Last yr around this time i was thinking that oct'12 i would be either pregnant or would be holding a baby.But just look at my situation now.Not only i am nowhere near but sometime i just doubt whether it is possible for me to conceive or not :(

Yep that was exactly me too! We started in November officially. I feel that way too sometimes and it's my biggest fear ever! Just try to think what the doctor had told me "not if you will, but when you will!


----------



## sadangel777

Wow love, she is a serious biyatch. fertility problems are very real, very serious problems so she can stuff it. she will never appreciate her pregnancy/baby the way we will appreciate and love ours.

well we bd today but ... there was nothing there when i wiped and i could tell he wasnt into it and didnt climax. but i asked and again he said "its not always explosive." Is that even possible?

I guess i just have to hope some are alive from saturday. nothing more i can do. next month i wont initiate until i get the trigger, since the first time we bd that month usually ends well. :(


----------



## Chris_25

Yes, that's possible especially if u don't get up right away! Def wait until the trigger, but hopefully u won't have to


----------



## horseypants

my fiance's x girlfriend did that. i could have fucking killed her. hugs, love


----------



## Chris_25

A


----------



## sadangel777

Lol Chris!

Your friend should DEF be more understanding of you. I can't believe that!! People are so ignorant.

If ... OK, when I get my BFP, I'm not going to throw it in people's faces &#8212; I'll be ecstatic, but I'll reserve that for DH, my mom and dad and my sister. I won't forget how it feels!


----------



## sadangel777

Chris_25 said:


> Yes, that's possible especially if u don't get up right away! Def wait until the trigger, but hopefully u won't have to

You mean, it's possible some still came out even though I couldn't find any when I wiped? Sorry for TMI! I just want a tiny bit of hope!


----------



## Chris_25

I so will remember it too! Like you said earlier we will appreciate it so much more when it does happen after everythig we have been through! I just got home from the mall and literally saw 10 pregnant woman within a Half hour! For some reason when I see it I automatically say to myself "they didn't even try prob" but i guess we never know how hard they tried. 

Ps- I give u permission to come on this thread and rub it in! Lol


----------



## Chris_25

Were u trying to say u didn't believe that he "finished" because u dodnt see any afterwards?


----------



## sadangel777

LOL Chris, you made me laugh with that one! They know how it happened!! :winkwink:

Yes, when I wipe, it's like there's nothing there at all. And he tells me it just isn't as "explosive"  even so, there would be SOMEthing, right? I mean, there's nothing! :wacko:


----------



## Chris_25

Glad i could gige u a laugh ;) 
Not always he might not have had that much in him ready to take off lol but it's still perfectly fine! I'm sure ur fine though it won't always come out not even a tad sometimes especially if he didn't ejaculate that much


----------



## sadangel777

Oh so I may have swimmers in there after all??? :happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

Yes mam! No worries :) I'm sure they are having a pool party


----------



## Conceive81

Angel, I'm with Chris. I don't always see some leak out either. I'm over a day late, I think the hsg may have messed up my cycle a bit.


----------



## sadangel777

Yay!! I hope there's some having a party in there!!

Conceive, did you test?


----------



## s_love

I'm late for the party haha but Angel I agree with everyone! Don't stress, there's still hope!

Conceive, are you going to test?

I was thinking about if/when I get my BFP I won't gloat either. I'm not even sure if ill plaster it all over FB... Although we have every right to with what we've put up with!


----------



## sadangel777

LOL Ok, Love, I won't! :cloud9:

We definitely deserve to gloat!! I myself plan on making my husband do EVERYthing. :winkwink: Since he milks every stuffy nose for all it's worth!


----------



## sadangel777

So I came across this other thread on BnB, and it talks about financial assistance for fertility treatments.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...d-if-you-need-help-paying-fertility-meds.html


----------



## Chris_25

That seems very interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## aknqtpie

Gloating on BnB is acceptable! I have had a bunch of people make announcements on facebook.. I am like UGHHH.. 

I had to remove my niece and nephew from facebook.. she was a couple weeks a head of me. A couple days after I found out that there was no baby in the sac (and she knew what I was going through), she posts about being able to feel the baby (not at 12 weeks though ... *rolls eyes*) I lost it... She is young though.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> I'm late for the party haha but Angel I agree with everyone! Don't stress, there's still hope!
> 
> Conceive, are you going to test?
> 
> I was thinking about if/when I get my BFP I won't gloat either. I'm not even sure if ill plaster it all over FB... Although we have every right to with what we've put up with!

Hi Ladies, yes I gave in to a lingering Internet cheapie when I got home from work. Bfn. Only 14 dpo but I expect AF will show up tonight or tomorrow &#128530;


----------



## s_love

Sorry Conceive :hugs: Like we always say though, you arent out until the witch shows her ugly (ugly!) face. Still crossing my fingers for you!

Have you ladies ever used the Answers brand OPKs? Im beginning to think they dont work... but I was wondering if any of you had any experience with them. I didnt use the Answers brand the past 2 months. I was using them this month and was getting nothing... I only had 2 left so I went and bought the brand Ive been using, I tested with the Answers brand and then the other brand. The other brand showed a super dark line and then just a barely there faint line showed up on the Answers brand.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Sorry Conceive :hugs: Like we always say though, you arent out until the witch shows her ugly (ugly!) face. Still crossing my fingers for you!
> 
> Have you ladies ever used the Answers brand OPKs? Im beginning to think they dont work... but I was wondering if any of you had any experience with them. I didnt use the Answers brand the past 2 months. I was using them this month and was getting nothing... I only had 2 left so I went and bought the brand Ive been using, I tested with the Answers brand and then the other brand. The other brand showed a super dark line and then just a barely there faint line showed up on the Answers brand.


I'm not a big fan of answer brand. I use the clear blue digital opks and you can't misread those!


----------



## s_love

Yeah I wont waste money on them again... I did get a +OPK but Im wondering if Im catching the ass end of the surge, since all the Answers brand tests were showing negative. We BDed on Wednesday, hubby fell asleep last night, and then today.. I plan on doing it again on Sunday, but I doubt hubby will skip tomorrow as its our anniversary weekend and we are doing a romantic hotel getaway thing. Hopefully we catch it, fingers crossed. I really want nothing more than to come home from Texas at the end of the month and have good news for my hubby.


----------



## aknqtpie

I bought some the last time, and they seemed to work.. but I mostly used the First Response brand.. (I think?) I might see if I can get some Clearblue digital ones on ebay for cheap for the next time around. 

Are you testing once a day or twice a day?


----------



## s_love

Twice a day usually. Yesterday the morning one was Answers brand and then I did both in the evening. The Answers brand test line was always so light and sometimes the control line was barely there too. Either way they never looked like a positive. Maybe I just got a bad batch?


----------



## aknqtpie

Probably.. it's a cheaper brand, so maybe its a "you get what you pay for" situation.


----------



## s_love

Yeah I defiently won't be buying them anymore.


----------



## sadangel777

Not sure, ive never used the answers brand. i have used the ones off early pregnancy tests dot com and i bought a 20 pack of dip strips at rite aid once but i dont know what brand they were.

it really sounds like u have it covered though, fingers crossed! Have fun at the hotel!


----------



## sadangel777

So I have someone on my FB page (more of an acquaintance than a friend) who has had 6 kids and is pg with her 7th. She never replied to my message in February asking her (in a cute, nice way) if she had a secret, and that I was having trouble TTC. 

Now, I have to see endless posts of her pregnant butt both praising her pregnantness and complaining about it.

Tonights discussed how she had been "cleaning and cleaning" and that she was starving, because "nesting" sure does make you hungry! :growlmad:

SRSLY? Nesting? Nesting?!?!?! You have SIX already. I doubt you need to nest. Frealz.

/end rant

Another one gets hidden.


----------



## aknqtpie

I hate fb prego posts... Feeling kind of Debbie downer tonight :(


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> I hate fb prego posts... Feeling kind of Debbie downer tonight :(

Whats wrong hun?


----------



## aknqtpie

Facebook posts about babies lol. Just feeling emotional.


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies,

I decided to stop using Facebook for the sole reason that a lot of people use it to compete with others, especially friends that you have lost touch with. In reading your posts, I would suggest you think about it. The people that matter in your life, you stay in contact with...those that you are not in contact with, you have lost touch for a reason, right?

I am 3 days late and feeling pretty confused. Took a hpt on Friday and bfn. Wondering if the hsg messed my cycle up? I'm nauseated and get cramps every day for a few minutes, then they pass.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> So I have someone on my FB page (more of an acquaintance than a friend) who has had 6 kids and is pg with her 7th. She never replied to my message in February asking her (in a cute, nice way) if she had a secret, and that I was having trouble TTC.
> 
> Now, I have to see endless posts of her pregnant butt both praising her pregnantness and complaining about it.
> 
> Tonights discussed how she had been "cleaning and cleaning" and that she was starving, because "nesting" sure does make you hungry! :growlmad:
> 
> SRSLY? Nesting? Nesting?!?!?! You have SIX already. I doubt you need to nest. Frealz.
> 
> /end rant
> 
> Another one gets hidden.

7 kids?! Jesus. I love kids but don't know if I could manage that. I'm sending positive energy for all of us and know it will happen, and when it does, we will be kind and helpful to those who are struggling.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Twice a day usually. Yesterday the morning one was Answers brand and then I did both in the evening. The Answers brand test line was always so light and sometimes the control line was barely there too. Either way they never looked like a positive. Maybe I just got a bad batch?

S_love, I got my clearblue digi opk's on amazon.com, best price I could find. Good luck to you hon!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> So I have someone on my FB page (more of an acquaintance than a friend) who has had 6 kids and is pg with her 7th. She never replied to my message in February asking her (in a cute, nice way) if she had a secret, and that I was having trouble TTC.
> 
> Now, I have to see endless posts of her pregnant butt both praising her pregnantness and complaining about it.
> 
> Tonights discussed how she had been "cleaning and cleaning" and that she was starving, because "nesting" sure does make you hungry! :growlmad:
> 
> SRSLY? Nesting? Nesting?!?!?! You have SIX already. I doubt you need to nest. Frealz.
> 
> /end rant
> 
> Another one gets hidden.

Hide button does come in handy :) the delete button is going to happen soon just like conceive said its true!


----------



## aknqtpie

I have deleted a couple and hidden a few others.


----------



## sadangel777

Ive really considered deleting my fb, but it is a very handy communications tool, so i usually just end up hiding people.

conceive, id keep testing every other day. hopefully its a late bfp!


----------



## Chris_25

Yes, conceive give it a few more days!

Angel- yes, it is but honestly the people who are most important to you, you will talk to anyway. I usually delete and then reactivate lol but I might delete this time for quite a while


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Yes, conceive give it a few more days!
> 
> Angel- yes, it is but honestly the people who are most important to you, you will talk to anyway. I usually delete and then reactivate lol but I might delete this time for quite a while

Thanks Chris & Angel. I'm a little nervous, what if its in my head? Or what if this is it?! I'll keep you gals posted.


----------



## s_love

Fingers crossed for you Conceive that this is it!!


----------



## sadangel777

I understand that! But just think, one of these times it will be it, and either way u wont know it til u get that bfp! Good luck! :)

This 2ww blowz btw. trying not to obsess, failing!


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> I understand that! But just think, one of these times it will be it, and either way u wont know it til u get that bfp! Good luck! :)
> 
> This 2ww blowz btw. trying not to obsess, failing!

Well, it was fun hoping! AF arrived about an hour ago. At least I'm on the next cycle!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> I understand that! But just think, one of these times it will be it, and either way u wont know it til u get that bfp! Good luck! :)
> 
> This 2ww blowz btw. trying not to obsess, failing!

It sure does! Obsessed is not the word! I'm torturing myself lol I didn't sleep last night I woke up at 3:30am and started crying. I think I need therapy


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> I understand that! But just think, one of these times it will be it, and either way u wont know it til u get that bfp! Good luck! :)
> 
> This 2ww blowz btw. trying not to obsess, failing!
> 
> Well, it was fun hoping! AF arrived about an hour ago. At least I'm on the next cycle!Click to expand...

I'm so sorry! On to the next cycle, sending u positive vibes!


----------



## s_love

Angel- yes the 2ww is the worst! Im not even sure if Im in it, I cant confirm OV. I know I got a +Opk but I didnt get 3 high temps in a row... so Im not sure where I am lol. 

Concieve- sorry about AF :hugs: stay positive!

Chris- Im sorry! You dont need therapy lol I think weve all been at that point!

Well ladies I had a magical evening with my hubby. Everything was going great and one of my very best friends from back home sent me an ultrasound pic during dinner!! It said "hi from mommys tummy Aunt Samantha!"- I about lost my shit!!! In the middle of my anniversary dinner! Needless to say, my night was ruined. I tried very very very hard to stay positive for my husband. He was having a great time. I think he knew what was wrong and he just acted goofy and tried to make me laugh all night. 

In her defense, I havent told her about the trouble we are having... I just told her we were thinking about kids, so I really cant be too angry... but I am all at the same time. I know I should probably share stuff like this with my closest friends, but I just cant bring myself to do it... hell I havent even talked to my mom about it completely. 

Well I hope everyone had a great weekend and I wish everyone a happy Monday!


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> I understand that! But just think, one of these times it will be it, and either way u wont know it til u get that bfp! Good luck! :)
> 
> This 2ww blowz btw. trying not to obsess, failing!
> 
> Well, it was fun hoping! AF arrived about an hour ago. At least I'm on the next cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry! On to the next cycle, sending u positive vibes!Click to expand...

Thanks ladies. I'm seriously just annoyed more than anything. I feel like the only thing I really want is just not happening and I'm fed up. Well, January is when we start with the IUI, so we shall see...


----------



## s_love

Conceive dont worry, weve all experienced that annoyance. It makes it worse to know we cant do anything more than what we already are. Im fed up too, so dont worry. I told Angel the other night that Im so tired of the process, but I know Ill keep going until I get my BFP.

Hopefully you wont have to wait til January to get your BFP, stay positive.


----------



## sadangel777

So sorry conceive -- hugs.

i know how that feels, as af has played these games with me too. one of these times, though, it will stay away for 9 months. we all just have to keep trying, i know it will happen for us.

Spoil yourself, have some wine, relax. :)


----------



## s_love

Doctor just called me. My civilian referral to another clinic for an MRI got denied. I just have to wait until mid-November. :nope: I was so sure that they would approve me to go somewhere else much sooner... Im disappointed.


----------



## Chris_25

Ugh love, sorry that stinks but maybe ur meant not to go to another clinic and this one will help u everything happens for a reason


----------



## s_love

Yeah, maybe. Im not that positive about it at the moment. She said she isnt worried about it enough to push me through to a civilian clinic, which I understand, because Im not worried that its life threatening or anything like that. If this is whats causing me to not get my bfp, I want to take care of it asap. I just want to start the meds to handle it so Im not automatically counted out for next month.


----------



## Coolstar

love: As Chris said everything happens for a reason and i am sure something good is going to happen.Also Nov is not that far.Just relax till then.


----------



## horseypants

love, coolstar's right that november is not that far off. the earliest i was able to get an appointment with my obgyn now that im ready to do a few post mc tests was november too. the end of november for me in fact. my other friend who was worried about the same issue as you ended up getting her bfp after 14 months of trying before they actually did anything about the other issue after all.


----------



## s_love

Im just so tired of having to wait for everything. I know its only 3 weeks...but I know me and Im not going to be able to relax until its done. I know that nothing will move forward until this is done. It just makes me feel like Im already out this month and next.I mean she tells me about it, says its probably the reason Im not getting pregnant, and then says but you have to wait another month before I can even think about handling it... Im just really disappointed right now.


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: love ... I am sorry you are having a tough time :(


----------



## Coolstar

love:I know it's difficult to relax and like horseypants said that 1 of her friend who had a situation like you got BFP so you are not out hun.

I was planning to call my doc today to jump start my AF but luckily AF showed up 2 days back.So after more then 40 days of break i would be ttc again this cycle.
I just called up my insurance and i was surprised to know that they will cover my progesterone test.I know it's not a high amount but still.


----------



## s_love

Thanks ladies. Im really trying to stay positive but with my background, Ive never ever had good luck. That saying "if I didnt have bad luck, Id have no luck" pretty much sums it up.. even more so for my husband haha. I just wanted good news and something to be easy for once. Oh well nothing I can do except suck it up and wait.

Cool- thats great that you get to start! Even better than you dont have to pay for the test lol. It might not be expensive but all the stuff and meds we do adds up.


----------



## Coolstar

love: Did you watch The Walking Dead yest?


----------



## aknqtpie

Walking dead is AWESOME!


----------



## s_love

Yes! Im so happy Rick is finally growing some balls and taking care of stuff! Who is everyone's favorite character?


----------



## aknqtpie

I like seeing the son growing into his own.. Where he was like, its okay, I just killed two walkers..


----------



## s_love

Lol I know right. Hes becoming a little bad ass!

Lol nothing pulls me out of a TTC funk like talking about zombies : )


----------



## Coolstar

Ha ha that was awesome.He was so cool about killing 2 walkers :) I watched the whole of season 1 but missed season 2 completely.Planning to catch up in Netflix when i get time.But wanted to know Lori is pregnant (that's insane) but who is the father?


----------



## s_love

Yeah Lori's pregnancy is still a mystery as far as who the daddy is. Lol honestly I could care less who the daddy is, I had a love/hate relationship with Shane and Rick bothers me sometimes. I dont like Lori lol.


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't think we will never know who the daddy is.. now if she had been fooling around with T-Dog or Glenn, we would know these things.. but regardless it will probably be a good looking white child.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> I don't think we will never know who the daddy is.. now if she had been fooling around with T-Dog or Glenn, we would know these things.. but regardless it will probably be a good looking white child.

Bahahah! This actually made me laugh out loud. I love Glenn and T-Dog! My favorite character is Daryl... badass with a heart of gold lol.


----------



## aknqtpie

Wouldn't that make an interesting twist... the baby turns out to be part asian? Total soap opera drama... 

I like Daryl.. he is an interesting character.


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie said:


> I don't think we will never know who the daddy is.. now if she had been fooling around with T-Dog or Glenn, we would know these things.. but regardless it will probably be a good looking white child.

Lol that was hilarious.
I like Glenn.He is so cute :)


----------



## s_love

I want to know when Meryl is going to return.. I saw him in the previews. That should be interesting.


----------



## aknqtpie

I thought he died on the roof... He didn't?


----------



## s_love

No! Remember he chopped his own hand off and then cauterized the wound and stole the van and they havent seen him since. But I swear I saw him in the previews for the upcoming episodes!


----------



## aknqtpie

I must of missed that episode! I wonder if he is part of the group that Michonne runs into. 

I always wondered what happened to the guy and his son from the very first episode.


----------



## s_love

Oh yeah... I completely forgot about that guy.... I wonder if we will ever know?


----------



## Coolstar

Oh great he is alive even after chopping his own hand, Lori is pregnant even with so many zombies around.....phew :)


----------



## Coolstar

Rick was always sending him msg in season 1 but now i guess even Rick considers them dead.


----------



## aknqtpie

I figured it out.. her baby is going to be a zombie...


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie said:


> I figured it out.. her baby is going to be a zombie...

OMG i am rolling all over the floor.It was super hilarious :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I am picturing a scene similar from twilight, where the baby has to eat its way out of the womb... pretty gross, but it would make good TV.. worked for Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## Coolstar

Then her baby would be half human, half zombie...Wow Baby Mutant :)


----------



## aknqtpie

It could be the cure of zombism.


----------



## s_love

Lol I love it, you should contact the writers and let them know how the show needs to go


----------



## Coolstar

LOL so true :D


----------



## horseypants

i started watching dexter with DF last night and finally figured out my partner. He's just like dexter without the murdering part i hope. and also, ive lost my mind today - kind of embarrassing but i am ripping people's heads off if they got to have kids? i think that's the common theme? i jsut tore someone a new one for posting on a ttc#1 thread when she's only ttc the first with her second man when she already ttc two with the previous one - and i feel bad but also still on a rampage? (that made no sense. i think she has two kids and i still have ZERO. that's the point) ...its one of those days where you cant shut up even though you already wish you hadnt said a word all day.


----------



## aknqtpie

Don't get too aggressive, the moderators get temperamental when people get pissy on here... Don't want to see you get kicked off the site :) 

Sorry you are having a bad day...


----------



## s_love

horsey Im sorry youre having a bad day, but aknqtpie is right, dont do too much or youll get booted! Ive seen it happen to people in the short time Ive been on here. 

Do like I do and write out what you want to say but dont send it. After you write it out and re-read it a couple times you wont want to post it. Just delete it or close out B&B. :hugs:


----------



## Conceive81

I feel the frustration too sometimes. I just try to remember that was comes easy for me, doesn't come easy for others in different areas of my life. Of course, I have my moments (especially when in a line at Target, for some odd reason, I always see a mother with several children who couldn't seem to care less). Just my luck, but I try not to judge.

Horsey, try not to get yourself kicked off, we like having you here :flower:


----------



## Conceive81

On a separate note...watched the walking dead today. Crazy how Lori managed to get knocked up while zombies are walking around, maybe we need to have a bunch of zombies running after us (makes the sperm swim faster, perhaps?). Haha....I'm not sure about Lori, I saw the posts about her. My hubby can't stand her but I'm not quite sure yet. It'll be interesting to see how she gives birth...


----------



## Chris_25

Horsey, yes the girls are right I know how annoying it could be and it's nice to tell people where to go sometimes, but just let t go and try to ignore these people


----------



## aknqtpie

Mutant sperm.. I am telling you.. its going to be a zombie baby.. lol


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Mutant sperm.. I am telling you.. its going to be a zombie baby.. lol

I think they are going to make it a zombie human hybrid baby with 'the' cure.


----------



## horseypants

you guys are so right. in bed being an insomniac last ngiht i was thinking i needed to come back in the morning and delete everything i said. luckily, i didnt completely cross the line. i am worried i hurt the woman's feelings - i reached out to her as much as i could without being additionally psycho. next time i am taking the tact suggested by s_love. vent, don't send. lol DF told me this morning the twilite movie comes out nov 26 and i said, "zombie baby." i remember seeing the prego with a vamp one during my mc and it sucked. lol. i was like r u effin kidding me right now.


----------



## aknqtpie

It actually comes out Nov 16 ... but I don't get to watch it until Nov 23 ... yes I am a twi-hard ... my bestie gets into town for thanksgiving so we are going to go watch it... soooo exciting!! :)

I know right... vamps can impregnate women and carry to term.. WTF??


----------



## s_love

How do vampires get an erection if they don't have blood flow...? Lol Ok sorry just my random thought. I too am a Twi-hard. I never go the opening week because I hate Soooo many people being around me! Lol I give it a bit to calm down


----------



## aknqtpie

I saw the first one opening night, and then new moon and eclipse, we did the midnight showing... for Breaking Dawn part 1 we realized we were too old to do midnight showing and saw it opening night. Since my bestie moved, we will see it the weekend after..


----------



## Coolstar

LOL love i must admit you have a very good question :D


----------



## aknqtpie

Maybe its perma-erect?


----------



## s_love

A perma-erection sounds incredibly uncomfortable lol.

Well I leave for Texas tomorrow, I will be gone a week. I'm mentally preparing myself for all the "where's the baby bump?" And "aren't y'all trying for kids?" That I'm going to get when I see friends and family... Ugh not at all looking forward to that part. I'm also kinda pissy because my husband is on duty tonight and wasn't able to come home. I've barely gotten to talk to him. Still up in the air on if his commanding officer is going to let him take me to the airport in the morning...I want to see him before I leave! Lol I know it's only a week (and believe me we've been separated a lot longer during deployments) but it would still be nice to see him and get in some sexy time before I go :blush:


----------



## aknqtpie

Maybe if your DH tells his CO he needs to get some, the CO will sympathize?? 

Hope he can get some time off. And I hope your TX trip isn't too bad!!!


----------



## s_love

Lol I can see the conversation now "Excuse me sir I need personal time in order to make sexy time with my wife before she takes leave" lol I love it. Hopefully his CO will be in a good mood and let him.

I'm hoping that no one even asks about babies or anything when I go home... Fingers crossed!


----------



## aknqtpie

Guys sympathize with other guys when it comes to sexy time I think lol.. 

You just need to come up with some crazy ass response to say if anyone says anything... something that will make them not say anything to you ever again... On the hunt for a website with said information..


----------



## aknqtpie

https://www.heartlessdoll.com/2009/03/top_ten_best_responses_to_when_are_you_having_a_ba.php?page=1

Here you go!


----------



## Coolstar

LOL those lines are very funny specially "as soon as i get off the crack" :)


----------



## s_love

Lol love it! The crack one was my favorite but I'd also probably do the "next Sunday at 5:00" lol I would love to see te confusion saying that and just walking away.


----------



## aknqtpie

Smart ass answers are always the best!


----------



## Chris_25

Love hope u have a wonderful trip and make sure to give a smart ass answer if u do get asked!


----------



## aknqtpie

.. and then tell us all about the reactions to the smart ass responses!


----------



## s_love

Well ladies I made it home to Houston. The airports were brutal today... so many annoying people. And wouldnt you know the lady I got seated next to, pregnant. Bahahaha oh well. So far so good, no one has asked about babies, but Ive only been here for 3 hours! I hope everyone is having a great night!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> A perma-erection sounds incredibly uncomfortable lol.
> 
> Well I leave for Texas tomorrow, I will be gone a week. I'm mentally preparing myself for all the "where's the baby bump?" And "aren't y'all trying for kids?" That I'm going to get when I see friends and family... Ugh not at all looking forward to that part. I'm also kinda pissy because my husband is on duty tonight and wasn't able to come home. I've barely gotten to talk to him. Still up in the air on if his commanding officer is going to let him take me to the airport in the morning...I want to see him before I leave! Lol I know it's only a week (and believe me we've been separated a lot longer during deployments) but it would still be nice to see him and get in some sexy time before I go :blush:

S_love, I know what you mean about the questions. We recently went to a thing and I was asked "where's the baby?" I was so out of it that day that I said "we didn't have one" and this cracked me up after the fact. I seriously thought she meant, whee was my baby. You could always put a humorous spin on it and say "oh, we had 'em, but we stuffed them in the trunk on the drive over, they were being too loud." That's a good way to get out of that uncomfortable situation...and trust me, between in laws who criticize my marriage (and mostly giving me the stink eye because I haven't had any yet) andd friends of the hubby asking, I've learned how to do this.


----------



## sadangel777

Hey guys, sorry ive been mia this week. my schedule changed at work and im trying to acclimate. hope everyone is well!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Well ladies I made it home to Houston. The airports were brutal today... so many annoying people. And wouldnt you know the lady I got seated next to, pregnant. Bahahaha oh well. So far so good, no one has asked about babies, but Ive only been here for 3 hours! I hope everyone is having a great night!


But of course you were lol ugh Glad you got there safely!
Well my new response to people when they ask me that question is "I just got a new puppy and that's my baby" and that usually takes that question off track. I'm waiting for the day that I flip on someone.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Hey guys, sorry ive been mia this week. my schedule changed at work and im trying to acclimate. hope everyone is well!



Hello was wondering where you been. Hope to see you back more. :)


----------



## sadangel777

My new position is so much more work ... ugh. but i dont have time to think, let alone be depressed bcuz im not pg! ;)


----------



## Chris_25

That's great maybe I should get a second or maybe third job lol


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: Nice to see you :)
Chris: How did your 2nd ultrasound go??


----------



## Chris_25

Well the IUI was done 2 weeks ago I had 1 decent sized follicle which I thought I would of had more with the femara, but they say all u need is 1 so who knows...
I am due for AF anytime from tomorrow through the end of this week so I'm in the wAitig game and I can feel AF coming any day now with these pms symptoms! :( I'm seriously going nuts and am so down.


How are you?


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Well the IUI was done 2 weeks ago I had 1 decent sized follicle which I thought I would of had more with the femara, but they say all u need is 1 so who knows...
> I am due for AF anytime from tomorrow through the end of this week so I'm in the wAitig game and I can feel AF coming any day now with these pms symptoms! :( I'm seriously going nuts and am so down.
> 
> 
> How are you?

PMS symptoms are similar with pregnancy symptoms.I just pray that you get your BFP within 2 or 3 days.Pls don't feel upset :hugs:.Many ladies don't get any symptoms and get BFP. I know its tough and its not fair for us trying so hard and long. 
I am fine.Today will be my 4th day on Clomid.I am having a very high bbt temp and yest i had cramps and hot flush once.Even i don't have much expectation this cycle but just hope that i do ov with 50mg clomid.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Well the IUI was done 2 weeks ago I had 1 decent sized follicle which I thought I would of had more with the femara, but they say all u need is 1 so who knows...
> I am due for AF anytime from tomorrow through the end of this week so I'm in the wAitig game and I can feel AF coming any day now with these pms symptoms! :( I'm seriously going nuts and am so down.
> 
> 
> How are you?
> 
> PMS symptoms are similar with pregnancy symptoms.I just pray that you get your BFP within 2 or 3 days.Pls don't feel upset :hugs:.Many ladies don't get any symptoms and get BFP. I know its tough and its not fair for us trying so hard and long.
> I am fine.Today will be my 4th day on Clomid.I am having a very high bbt temp and yest i had cramps and hot flush once.Even i don't have much expectation this cycle but just hope that i do ov with 50mg clomid.Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I'm trying to have hope, but month after month it's hard and I know you know how that is :( it does suck for us and isn't fair! I am glad my test results are all good and glad I do ovulate but whTs the point? I want a freakin answer as to what is wrong with me! 
I really hope u will ovulate and I have good feelings for you!


----------



## Coolstar

I exactly know how u feel and what you r going through (after all we are cycle #11 buddies). Sometimes i even think about the possibility of not conceiving ever.I cannot do anything about it but just try and pray that i get my BFP soon.
The TWW is horrible.Sometimes you have your expectation high and sometimes low.It's really like a roller coaster ride.I try not to think about it.
I know you need an answer at least i can blame everything on low progesterone.Not knowing what's wrong is even more frustrating.But just keep faith.We are lucky to have each other.I am keeping my fingers Xed for you.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> I exactly know how u feel and what you r going through (after all we are cycle #11 buddies). Sometimes i even think about the possibility of not conceiving ever.I cannot do anything about it but just try and pray that i get my BFP soon.
> The TWW is horrible.Sometimes you have your expectation high and sometimes low.It's really like a roller coaster ride.I try not to think about it.
> I know you need an answer at least i can blame everything on low progesterone.Not knowing what's wrong is even more frustrating.But just keep faith.We are lucky to have each other.I am keeping my fingers Xed for you.

Thank you I can come on here and feel so much better! Thank God to have u girls. All we can do is pray and that fear of not knowing is the worst part about it all and it's my worst fear! I hope we won't be cycle buddies for much longer lol but hope to stay buddies no matter which way we go :)


----------



## Coolstar

I am glad you are feeling better now :hugs:. Everything happens for a reason and i am sure something special is stored for us.The dots in our life does not make sense when we look forward but as time goes and we turn back to look, each and every dot in our life just makes a perfect sense.


----------



## aknqtpie

Chris .. you probably have said, but it is this your first cycle on IUI? Hopefully you symptoms are BFP symptoms and not PMS symptoms. 

Hopefully we are out of here by the end of the year :)


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Chris .. you probably have said, but it is this your first cycle on IUI? Hopefully you symptoms are BFP symptoms and not PMS symptoms.
> 
> Hopefully we are out of here by the end of the year :)

Yes, it was my first medicated and iui cycle. I sure hope so, thank you!


----------



## aknqtpie

When are you going to test?


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, try not to be too down! I know how you feel, and I know how hard it is to stay positive! 

Cool, you are so right about the roller coaster; it is so confusing! I hope you do well with your Clomid.

Girls, if you ever start to feel down, try to think about when you have your baby boy or baby girl, and how unique and special he or she will be &#8212; you will know that the time you conceived them was the perfect time to make them who they are. I try to keep that in mind when I get depressed &#8212; it makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> I am glad you are feeling better now :hugs:. Everything happens for a reason and i am sure something special is stored for us.The dots in our life does not make sense when we look forward but as time goes and we turn back to look, each and every dot in our life just makes a perfect sense.

So very true! :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Chris, try not to be too down! I know how you feel, and I know how hard it is to stay positive!
> 
> Cool, you are so right about the roller coaster; it is so confusing! I hope you do well with your Clomid.
> 
> Girls, if you ever start to feel down, try to think about when you have your baby boy or baby girl, and how unique and special he or she will be  you will know that the time you conceived them was the perfect time to make them who they are. I try to keep that in mind when I get depressed  it makes me feel a little better.

Yep, thanks! How are u doing?


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Chris, try not to be too down! I know how you feel, and I know how hard it is to stay positive!
> 
> Cool, you are so right about the roller coaster; it is so confusing! I hope you do well with your Clomid.
> 
> Girls, if you ever start to feel down, try to think about when you have your baby boy or baby girl, and how unique and special he or she will be  you will know that the time you conceived them was the perfect time to make them who they are. I try to keep that in mind when I get depressed  it makes me feel a little better.

So true angel.I will always remember that.How are you doing?


----------



## sadangel777

I'm OK, just in the 2WW but not expecting much because I don't think we timed BD well (well, we did, but he had his issues a couple of times).

Supposed to test on Nov. 2 and then expect AF within a couple days if no BFP.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> When are you going to test?

Not for a while because I'm a chicken when it comes to taking tests


----------



## aknqtpie

When I start again, I will be testing at 14dpo.. or sooner.. I am impatient at it lol.


----------



## s_love

Hey ladies! Sorry I havent been around the past few days, wedding festivities and seeing family has been hectic! I hope everyone is feeling good and positive!

Well so far everyone is tip-toeing around asking me about babies, and Im thankful for that. Last night at the wedding, one of mine and the brides mutal friends was there and she told me she was 2 months pregnant : ( that kinda brought me down. Also today at lunch, one of my Aunts was sitting next to me and after I ordered a margarita she said "OH I was hoping that weight you had put on was because of a baby, but since youre drinking, Im guessing not...."
RUDE! Rude on so many levels.

Either way, I am supposed to test on the 31st, but I know this one is going to be a negative, so Im not going to anymore. Lets go November.. be my lucky month!!

Going to schedule my HSG first thing for when I get back to Cali.


----------



## aknqtpie

Wow.. what a biatch. Glad that your trip has been good for the most part.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I havent been around the past few days, wedding festivities and seeing family has been hectic! I hope everyone is feeling good and positive!
> 
> Well so far everyone is tip-toeing around asking me about babies, and Im thankful for that. Last night at the wedding, one of mine and the brides mutal friends was there and she told me she was 2 months pregnant : ( that kinda brought me down. Also today at lunch, one of my Aunts was sitting next to me and after I ordered a margarita she said "OH I was hoping that weight you had put on was because of a baby, but since youre drinking, Im guessing not...."
> RUDE! Rude on so many levels.
> 
> Either way, I am supposed to test on the 31st, but I know this one is going to be a negative, so Im not going to anymore. Lets go November.. be my lucky month!!
> 
> Going to schedule my HSG first thing for when I get back to Cali.



Ah that's so rude n not nice tell her oh yea your 8 months pregnant pregnant and chose to drink anyway :) u should also tell her to check her own weight! 
Yes, def schedule ur hsg test for when u get back to Cali! 

So I'm stuck in the house for the next 2 days because we r gettig hit with hurricane Sandy in NY and who knows what will be here. My period is due anytime now too we shall see what happens


----------



## aknqtpie

Bummer you weren't stuck in your houes for 2 days closer to your O time.. :) Definitely a story to tell!! 

Fx'd for a BFP rather than AF.


----------



## Chris_25

Lol very true! Thank you! :)


----------



## s_love

Oh y'all be careful! Hopefully y'all won't get too much damaged. But yeah 2 days of sexy time might not be so bad! Lol. Positive thoughts for your BFP!


----------



## Coolstar

Just wanted to ask you ladies, yest was my last dose of Clomid and today i did opk and got a 2nd line although not positive but dark.I read somewhere that you might get false positive with Clomid.Did anyone experience it ??


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies AF got me today so I'm really down and keep crying :( ugh this just is horrible and I'm so angry with my body!

Cool, im not sure exactly how clomid works, but I wouldn't think that would give u a false positive. Also if the line isn't as dark as the control line or darker than its by considered positive. You should just use the clear blue smiley face


----------



## s_love

Chris- so sorry hun! :hugs: I can feel mine coming, so I'll be with you soon!


Cool- I've done 3 rounds and all 3 I OV but it was later than I expected. It was confirmed by my day 21 test that I did. I read some women get the false positives but I never experience one yet.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris- so sorry hun! :hugs: I can feel mine coming, so I'll be with you soon!
> 
> 
> Cool- I've done 3 rounds and all 3 I OV but it was later than I expected. It was confirmed by my day 21 test that I did. I read some women get the false positives but I never experience one yet.

Well I hope u won't have to join me :/


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Hi ladies AF got me today so I'm really down and keep crying :( ugh this just is horrible and I'm so angry with my body!
> 
> Cool, im not sure exactly how clomid works, but I wouldn't think that would give u a false positive. Also if the line isn't as dark as the control line or darker than its by considered positive. You should just use the clear blue smiley face

Oh i am so so sorry Chris :hugs:. I really don't know what to say except that pls don't be annoyed with yourself.At most you could have done is tried and you did your best.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Chris- so sorry hun! :hugs: I can feel mine coming, so I'll be with you soon!
> 
> 
> Cool- I've done 3 rounds and all 3 I OV but it was later than I expected. It was confirmed by my day 21 test that I did. I read some women get the false positives but I never experience one yet.

Thanks for the info love.
Normally i ov earliest CD10 and latest CD13 (except my last cycle).It might be false positive or might be actual.I have decided to start with BD today.I guess no harm doing that.My BBT temp are high on Clomid.Did you experience that??


----------



## aknqtpie

I have heard that Clomid can give false positives on OPK and a few people had said their temperature was higher than normal. 

CHris - :hugs: I am sorry that AF came. Go have a glass of wine (if you drink wine) and go rent Magic Mike... Watching nekkid men dance around makes it all better. 

AFM - Spent the morning in the ER.. thought I was going Anemic, but turns out I had a UTI and it was making me have a fever. Bleck.. But on the good news, my HCG level is down to 300 (from 1500 last thursday!) So it looks like I will be officially TTC soon!!! :)


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie: From your FF chart i can see that u r having AF from last 19 days.Is it due to mc.What did the doc tell u? Seriously you would be anemic if AF does not stop soon.


----------



## aknqtpie

It's the miscarriage.. it is just taking a while. FF said to mark it as menses, so thats what I am doing. Hoping since I am down to 300 it will start to taper off.. From the ER today, they didn't say I was anemic.. just dealing with an infection. I guess it isn't too uncommon for this to last that long.


----------



## Coolstar

Well if that's common then i guess nothing to worry.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, it still sucks though.. :(


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies AF got me today so I'm really down and keep crying :( ugh this just is horrible and I'm so angry with my body!
> 
> Cool, im not sure exactly how clomid works, but I wouldn't think that would give u a false positive. Also if the line isn't as dark as the control line or darker than its by considered positive. You should just use the clear blue smiley face
> 
> Oh i am so so sorry Chris :hugs:. I really don't know what to say except that pls don't be annoyed with yourself.At most you could have done is tried and you did your best.Click to expand...

Thank you :(


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> I have heard that Clomid can give false positives on OPK and a few people had said their temperature was higher than normal.
> 
> CHris - :hugs: I am sorry that AF came. Go have a glass of wine (if you drink wine) and go rent Magic Mike... Watching nekkid men dance around makes it all better.
> 
> AFM - Spent the morning in the ER.. thought I was going Anemic, but turns out I had a UTI and it was making me have a fever. Bleck.. But on the good news, my HCG level is down to 300 (from 1500 last thursday!) So it looks like I will be officially TTC soon!!! :)

Thanks I plan on drinking some wine later after the horrific night I had oh and I love magic mike saw it in theatres but my hubby won't watch it lol
We are still stuck with no power the whole city is a disaster, but we are ok and to top it off I was up in the dark with a migraine and cramps all night.


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh, glad to hear you are safe! Hope you don't have to work today!!


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks and no work :)


----------



## Coolstar

Glad to know that you are safe Chris !! Take care.


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, so sorry to hear that the witch got you  :hugs: I hope you get a chance to relax and feel better.

Aknqtpie, sorry to hear about your UTI; hope you feel better and get to TTC soon!

Cool, I have heard that you shouldn't OPK until several days after last dose of Clomid and that it can affect your temps and give you a false positive. I never OPKd that soon so it never happened to me, but Clomid did mess my temps up!

Love, how's the vaca?

My head is still spinning at work; yesterday I got SUPER emotional about work (I was off) and was crying up a storm! I'm better today; wondering if it's the progesterone suppositories making me all hormonal. :wacko: Haven't had much time to lament over not being PG, but I know as soon as I get into the swing of things it will come back. I'm supposed to test on Nov. 2 and if no BFP, discontinue the progesterone and wait for AF. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month because of DH's problem and the fact that the only night that 'counted' was 4 days before I got my trigger, so about 6 days before OV. Pretty sure none of the little guys were alive at that point ... :cry:


----------



## s_love

Well ladies, vacation is coming to an end today. I fly back home later. Its been pretty good, minus the rudeness by my Aunt- not too much baby talk. I did finally talk to my mom and sisters about all the difficulties and my ttc journey so far. I told them that I was supposed to test today, but I could just tell I was already out so I wasnt going to. Well they practically made me as soon as I woke up this morning they were all on my ass about testing- BFN of course. Ugh, I knew it was going to be negative but seeing it just sucks. 

Calling my doctor to schedule my HSG. That psychic was wrong lol- I should go tell her and tell her I want my money back.


----------



## s_love

So quick update. My doctor just called me back... looks like I didnt OV this month :nope: so now we have to wait and see when I start my period and then schedule my HSG. So dont know if I am going to have a period naturally or if they will induce it. It feels like every time we take a step forward we take two steps back.

Also shes not going to give me a refill on my Clomid, apparently 3 rounds is all she is going to let me do. Depending on what the HSG and MRI show, she said she will probably be referring me to a specialist who can give me "the bigger guns"... maybe thats good news, I dont know. All I know is Im automatically out for November because my MRI doesnt happen til the 14th and then I of course have to wait for results and to see someone....I swear Im going to cry. Im so tired of this shit. December will be 1 year that weve been trying.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> So quick update. My doctor just called me back... looks like I didnt OV this month :nope: so now we have to wait and see when I start my period and then schedule my HSG. So dont know if I am going to have a period naturally or if they will induce it. It feels like every time we take a step forward we take two steps back.
> 
> Also shes not going to give me a refill on my Clomid, apparently 3 rounds is all she is going to let me do. Depending on what the HSG and MRI show, she said she will probably be referring me to a specialist who can give me "the bigger guns"... maybe thats good news, I dont know. All I know is Im automatically out for November because my MRI doesnt happen til the 14th and then I of course have to wait for results and to see someone....I swear Im going to cry. Im so tired of this shit. December will be 1 year that weve been trying.

Sorry for BFN :hugs: I know even if you are prepared for BFN the heart still breaks :cry:.I understand what you are going through.But the good news is that you will be referred to a specialist.Also 14th Nov is not that far, and you also know that you have high level of estrogen and they can give you med for that.I have a feeling once it is sort out you will ov soon and get your BFP.Just hang on tight.
I know about the 1 yr mark.Even we will be approaching our 1 yr mark on Jan :( .I always thought if you ov once on Clomid you will ov always :shrug: but i guess i was wrong.


----------



## s_love

Our insurance doesn't cover the specialist, my hubby doesn't know financially how much we will be able to afford. I can't find a freaking job out here, so we are a 1 income family for now. I'm just starting to feel desperate.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Our insurance doesn't cover the specialist, my hubby doesn't know financially how much we will be able to afford. I can't find a freaking job out here, so we are a 1 income family for now. I'm just starting to feel desperate.

Stupid insurance.I hate insurance companies !! Maybe Next yr you can change your insurance plan and shift to a plan which will cover specialist.They are not covering this since it is related to infertility or they wont cover any specialist?


----------



## sadangel777

Love, I'm so sorry -- *HUGS*

I can't believe she only gave you 3 rounds of Clomid. :(

The HSG is supposed to give you a fertility boost; I hope you get great results from it. 

Did you see the link I posted a week or two ago which was from someone's post on bnb that talked about financial assistance for fertility treatments? I'll try to find it again. I know what it's like to be in the situation where insurance doesn't cover something; our credit has taken a hit because we were uninsured for a long time. 

Try to hang in there; maybe the specialist discounts self-pay patients.


----------



## sadangel777

This post talks about a fertility assistance program -- definitely worth checking out.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...d-if-you-need-help-paying-fertility-meds.html


----------



## s_love

They don't cover it because its an infertility specialist. : ( I'm just at a loss. I was thinking she'd at least let me continue Clomid until I could see someone, what good will the boost from the HSG do if I'm not ovulating!? I'm stressed and feeling like a failure as a woman! My hubby is getting irritated with me and I know it... I'm not even back home yet and we are fighting over this!!

Thanks for the link Angel, I'm going to look into it.


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: s_love ... you might even call the fs and see if they have any payment options for your visits/treatment. Worst that can happen is they say no. My heart hurts for you,and hopefully the fs can help you in the right direction. Do not feel like a failure of a woman, you are a strong woman and you will get through it. If you need to cry, cry... sometimes it does help. We are all here for you :)


----------



## 3yrsNwaiting

s_love said:


> So currently Im a stay at home wife, actively looking for employment ever since I PCSed with my husband to California in April. Im literally driving myself crazy because I spend about 95% of my free time (when not job hunting) looking at baby clothes, furniture, etc.. reading TTC forum posts and looking for information that may help me get my bfp- especially since I got on meds last month to help me get AF and O. Lately FBjust depresses me because everyone and their mama are posting pregnancy announcements and ultrasound pics. Any other stay at home ladies having the same issue? Lol all my other hobbies dont seem to interest me anymore!

I know exactly how you feel girl. I feel pretty obsessed at times myself. I work and hang with the hub but in any spare time I am looking for diets, vitamins, etc. and new info that might help me in conceiving. It's gets so overwhelming. I get to worrying more at the fact that I'm worrying so much about it. It does get depressing too. Something that has helped me feel a little more calm, relaxed and positive about the whole thing is taking a few minutes out of my extensive research to relax. I mean seriously RELAX. I know this is gonna sound a little ttc crazy all in it's own but... I don't drink, and I like lately to drink a wine cooler or beer and listen to some calm music and in a way meditate and just chill out. I really think clearing your head often is important! To be honest I feel a lot better about it all now that I have started taking special time out to relax.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> So quick update. My doctor just called me back... looks like I didnt OV this month :nope: so now we have to wait and see when I start my period and then schedule my HSG. So dont know if I am going to have a period naturally or if they will induce it. It feels like every time we take a step forward we take two steps back.
> 
> Also shes not going to give me a refill on my Clomid, apparently 3 rounds is all she is going to let me do. Depending on what the HSG and MRI show, she said she will probably be referring me to a specialist who can give me "the bigger guns"... maybe thats good news, I dont know. All I know is Im automatically out for November because my MRI doesnt happen til the 14th and then I of course have to wait for results and to see someone....I swear Im going to cry. Im so tired of this shit. December will be 1 year that weve been trying.


Hi, love i'm so sorry about the bfn! :( well being referred to a specialist is a good thing and hopefully you will get super drugs which is what I would like too. The HSG just might help boost things up and you never know you could ovulate on your own this month coming! 
I understand your frustration and it's really annoying especially that the insurance companies don't cooperate with all fertility treatments. I think we need to start a big petition!
This is such an emotionally draining time for us and I am just so heartbroken and in such a depression and I wish I could snap out of it and feel better and move on with my life, but unfortunately like many others here we just can't without our babies. Hopefully we will be able to soon<3 
Tomorrow I go in for a baseline blood and untrasound and something tells me I have a cyst :( I can just feel it! I really wanted to get in to speak to the doctor but the nurse told me that usually you don't see the doctor until after 3 tries of the iui with the same medication. How does that even make sense if I already ovulate on my own and already get 1 follicle on my own and am only getting 1 follicle with the medication how does that help? Maybe I don't know what i'm talking about but I think it makes sense. Anyway i'm hoping they will raise my dosage this month and if not I have an appointment the end of November with the FS. I want to scream and run away from myself and so Love I know how angry you can get at your body, because that's how I feel right now and sometimes I want to punch myself there and say wtf is wrong with you! lol 
I hope you and DH are doing better and you had a safe flight home. 
Wow I just rambled on lol


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, i want to punch my body at times too. i have a love hate relationship with myself and mostly the hate wins. :( hopefully we can all try to take it easy and get our bfps in time.

i have to test tomorrow, and dont want to bcuz i know itll b a bfn. gotta get it over with and then on to next month ...


----------



## Coolstar

I was super emotional yest :( Maybe because i saw 1 of the pic of my preggo friend.I mean i knew she was pregnant long time back but somehow yest it just hit me.I just feel like giving up.I cant take this anymore.1st round of Clomid shouldn't i be excited but no i am not.As if i already know what will be the result.I told my DH yest that it would be nearly 1 yr coming Jan when we started ttc and he was so cool and told me some couple tries for yrs.Oh God i guess we will be 1 of those couples :( The pressure of ttc is so great feels like i cannot take it anymore.Maybe i should quit or else lose my sanity soon.I don't feel like crying now,i don't feel like doing BD, i dont want to think about ttc.
Yest we tried to do BD but my DH could not complete it.And i was so cool about it and just said even if you could then also what's the big deal.The result is always a BIG ZERO.Oh god !! i am so sorry for ranting out here.I know all of you are going through the same situation.Sometimes i feel maybe its my Karma and i should accept it.But it's really so hard accepting infertility when you see others conceiving so easily.


----------



## sadangel777

Aw Cool, I know how you feel. *HUGS*

My DH has problems completing all the time ... I feel like I'm putting myself through hell for nothing.

Got my BFN today :( So waiting for AF and starting round 4 of Clomid with little hope. I figure SOME day we have to time it right and he HAS to finish well, but I don't know sometimes.


----------



## horseypants

i say you need to get a cuppa fishies and do iui, that's too much torture :( i just left my car running in the parking lot at work with the keys in the ignition for the last half hour and didnt know it :( my favorite coworker is having twins and im having a hard time being happy about it. heart dropped into my stomach :sick: ...i really need to change something. i hate myself for feeling this way.


----------



## sadangel777

You're right, Horsey -- I need an IUI but I promised DH a compromise. :( Eh, I guess we'll time it right eventually.

Don't feel bad for feeling bad about others being PG -- especially with twins; that's like a double whammy. I feel the same way; can't feel happy for my cousin, even though she had some fertility issues and tried for almost a year. It's just a punch to the gut every time I think about it.

Try to stay strong.


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Angel !! I feel much better now.Don't know why but was very upset in the morning.I just pray that you get your BFP next round.I know it will happen sometime but i just pray that it happens soon before we lose our sanity.


----------



## sadangel777

Me 2.

Still trying to decide if im going to go another round of clomid. ... thinking about taking a break from it, feeling like im putting myself through hormone hell for nothing. :( dh is ntnp and nothings changing that so why spend money and be miserable.


----------



## Coolstar

Taking a break is a good idea.Even i am thinking i will ttc next cycle and then take around 3 months of break.Cant be miserable for so long.


----------



## sadangel777

I think you're right. I'm going to try one more time and take a break for a few months.

DH's birthday is the 19th, and we have reservations at a local hotel in a jacuzzi room. I think it'll be CD17 -- it'll be very close to OV, especially if I do a trigger again and I OV around the same time.

Going to give it one more shot and hope for the best. What else can I do? ;)


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: That would be really nice.Hope jacuzzi and a little vacation would help you get your BFP :)


----------



## s_love

Hey ladies sorry I disappeared! This weekend was the Marine Corps Birthday Ball for my husbands unit.. we partied like crazy and it was so stress free and fun! I know I didnt OV this past cycle but I still took another test just to be sure it was a BFN...I know Im dumb, but I hoped :dohh: oh well. Still waiting on AF to show, if she doesnt show in the next few days doctor said we will induce bleeding so we can get this HSG going...

Ladies Im sorry everyone is having a hard time. Taking a break can be so hard but necessary. I keep telling myself it would be good for me to do the same, but I just know I wont be happy until this happens so I cant stop... ttc is really becoming an addiction. I decided to see the results from the HSG and MRI and talk to this specialist and see their game plan. 

Try and stay positive ladies, I wish yall all the luck!! :dust:


----------



## s_love

:growlmad: thats all


----------



## sadangel777

What's wrong, Love?


----------



## Coolstar

Yes love, what happened?


----------



## s_love

Just a frustrating day. I had a job interview and it was way across town, I got lost. The job I applied for was a daytime position but when we were talking she told me it was overnights and I just can't do overnight. Got a test grade back from school and i failed, period still isnt here and doctor hasnt returned my phone call about how to get everything going so we can do this HSG aaaaaaaannnnnnd another friend announced her pregnancy on FB with ultrasound pictures and her dog wearing a sign that sd "future big brother". Just frustrating stuff too early in the day for me


----------



## Coolstar

Oh love i am so sorry you are having a hard time.Call your doc again to jump start your AF.Also you said that you have been diagnosed with high estrogen,wont your doc be giving you any med for that? Forget about FB.Just yest evening 1 of my friend posted a pic of her with her bump :( .I was devastated and hid her post.In my FB friend list most of the ladies are mom or pregnant and those who are not i am 100% sure they are not trying to get pregnant.


----------



## s_love

I'm feeling better, I went through my Facebook and his some people... I felt bad doing it but it needed to be done. I'm just not able to be 100% happy for them, as selfish as that sounds. 
I have high Prolactin and I'm not producing Estrogen, the doc I have now wont give me any meds until after the MRI to confirm the tumor on the pituitary- and even then I'm not sure if she is going to prescribe me meds or let the specialist she is referring me to do it. I have no Clomid, no nothing. I called and left a message again... It's just a whole lot of waiting.
I'm mostly disappointed about the job, the lady even told me I was a perfect fit... Then we started talking hours and pay... If I work nights I'd be leaving as soon as my husband got off work and coming home when he's leaving plus since I'd be the new person, I'd have weekend duty... Just not what I'm willing to do for the money they offered. I thought I'd get something to do during the day to keep my mind busy, but not this time. Oh well keep looking I guess.


----------



## sadangel777

Sorry to hear that, love. :(

You can find something better. im dealing with schedule issues now with being "promoted" ... thought it would be better but its making things harder. Im glad u didnt take it, esp if the pay wasnt high enough. u will b better off to get the right fit for u.

i hid all preggos on my fb, dont feel bad. they r so obnoxious! 

Hope u get some answers soon. try to hang in there.


----------



## Coolstar

Yes love, i am sure you will get a job which suits you soon.Also while ttc it is diff to do night shifts specially for ladies like us who dont get pregnant even after timing every thing correctly :(
Angel how r the things at your end?
About me i would be going for CD21 on Thursday but i am really scared :sad1:.I have a feeling that the blood report will say that my progesterone level is still very low.


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, Cool -- good luck Thursday. You are probably worrying for nothing.

I'm OK; starting round 4 of Clomid tomorrow (cd5-9 this time). Go in mid-cycle for a follicle scan like last time and hope to get some swimmers in around OV time!


----------



## Coolstar

All the best Angel.Just wanted to ask why are you shifting clomid from CD3-7 to CD5-9 ? I would update about my test when i get the result.My doc told me to take Clomid from CD5-9 and i would ov around CD16 to CD17 but then i ov either on CD12 or CD13 so i am thinking clomid did not work.


----------



## sadangel777

Hmm, maybe you geared up to OV early but didn't -- are you basing your ov on temps or opks? I found ever since i started clomid, tracking ov got harder because it threw everything off.

My new doc wants to do a follicle scan at beginning of cycle and wont let me start meds until wednesday because the earliest i can get in there is friday for the first scan (wednesday is the latest i can start the clomid). Apparently they want to make sure my ovaries arent overstimulated, so friday i will have only had 2 doses if i take it at night, and if my ovaries dont look good then i can stop the meds. Its odd because my other doc just gave me the clomid and never looked at my ovaries! But this place does more monitoring and more treatments ... so i guess its a good thing. hopefully i dont ov too late since im starting the clomid later. ... this is all so confusing!


----------



## s_love

It is so confusing but hopefully this plan works! It's funny how all doctors do everything so differently... It's hard to keep up!

Still waiting for my doctor to call me back.


----------



## s_love

I'm upset with myself right now.... I'm on a few other threads, the women that complain constantly after only trying 3 months or less and then post their bfp just bother me! I am so upset that I can't be happy for others, I don't want to be that person! Am I so far gone that I can't be happy for anyone? Most of the women on this site are in the same boat...geez I feel like a shitty person.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> I'm upset with myself right now.... I'm on a few other threads, the women that complain constantly after only trying 3 months or less and then post their bfp just bother me! I am so upset that I can't be happy for others, I don't want to be that person! Am I so far gone that I can't be happy for anyone? Most of the women on this site are in the same boat...geez I feel like a shitty person.

One's own misery is the most terrible misery...It's a struggle to be happy for others when you want something so badly that is not happening, but you have to remember that your time will come, and you will want others to be happy for you when it does. I would recommend getting off that particular thread, they just aren't in the same place is all...


----------



## Conceive81

HOLY crap. I'm ovulating and we only bd'd on Sunday due to crazy workloads. Don't think I'll get one in tonight :( I hope I didn't miss the boat.


----------



## s_love

There's def a chance!fingers crossed... You should try your hardest tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> There's def a chance!fingers crossed... You should try your hardest tonight and tomorrow!

I don't think it'll happen tonight. Why does this have to be so hard :(


----------



## Conceive81

Has anyone ever tried the soft cup method? I'm wondering if I should try that next month....


----------



## s_love

I never have, but I have read a lot on them. Some ladies swear by them...


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: I am basing my ov on opk and bbt temp.Its good that now they are monitoring so much.I really hope you get your BFP this cycle.FXD for you.
Conceive81: Even i have never used soft cup.But i read it helps you with the leakage.
love:Even i am so upset,depressed,sad and miserable :cry:.I just opened FB and one of my college friend posted.Both my wife and baby doing fine.I did not know his wife was pregnant but i don't feel happy for anyone who announces pregnancies.It's not fair not at all.I hate everyone.Oh God, i hate myself and i have so much rage inside.I guess getting pregnant is one of the most easy thing in this world then why it has to be so tough for us????? I feel like crying :cry: wish i could say it's Clomid side effect but i know it's not.I just wish i could run off to some place and live in isolation.I cannot take this anymore.I have became such a miserable person.I am going insane.I don't find happiness in another person happiness.I have became so selfish, i am not the person i used to be.


----------



## sadangel777

Cool, I feel the same way. I'm very angry at my younger self for not TTC sooner -- even though we are technically the same person, there is this separation of self. I can't stand myself most of the time, and I am always angry and sad but mostly angry. I can't feel happy for others, because it hurts so much I feel like I'm being socked in my gut every time I see someone who is pg or has a baby. I get to listen to the women in my grad class talk about being moms every Monday night. And read books about people who abuse their children. Argh.

There has to be a light at the end of the tunnel for us.


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Cool, I feel the same way. I'm very angry at my younger self for not TTC sooner -- even though we are technically the same person, there is this separation of self. I can't stand myself most of the time, and I am always angry and sad but mostly angry. I can't feel happy for others, because it hurts so much I feel like I'm being socked in my gut every time I see someone who is pg or has a baby. I get to listen to the women in my grad class talk about being moms every Monday night. And read books about people who abuse their children. Argh.
> 
> There has to be a light at the end of the tunnel for us.

Yes we are getting old but i always thought you should start ttc before you hit 35.I am 30 and would be 31 coming Feb.But then many ladies get pregnant easily in 40's.Even i feel mostly angry then sad.Angel i just hope we get our BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## s_love

I think the worst part of being so sad and angry with ourselves is that people outside of the situation-even some who are ttc, have babies, etc,even our husbands - DO NOT and CAN NOT understand it. Its the worst feeling!! It honestly makes me feel like less of a woman and failure when I see people get pregnant in 1 or 2 tries or on accident- females who are 16. And Im sorry, waiting for the "perfect time for us" its so not true. You cant tell me the pregnant lady in an abusive relationship is in a perfect spot to have a baby, someone who cant feed themselves let alone a baby, crack whores and people who dont want kids... like really?!?! Ok. End. Vent. Lol

^ I want to say this is a Clomid-hormone rage too lol but Im not taking it anymore so its allllllll me :blush:


----------



## s_love

Sorry ladies that Im so full of rage. I was explaining to my husband about the people who have been trying 1 or 2 months and they post "its a miracle" when they've had no issues what so ever. He pretty much told me to stop and hes tired of hearing only negativity coming from me. He said unless I have good news and a positive attitude Im not "allowed" to talk to him about babies or conceiving or anything.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am sorry your DH is being insensitive. :hugs: Men really don't get it.


----------



## Coolstar

Oh God we are all so angry today.Hhhhmmm it might be clomid side effect who knows ;). Yes love you are correct even our DH DO NOT UNDERSTAND :(. i was so angry today that i was about to cry, my DH saw me and told me i should not lose patience and get angry.How can he be so cool.OK now i hate him also.I hate everyone.
I saw the thread in the evening Miracle can also happen something like that.I read the post thinking she might be ttcing from a very very long time and she got BFP now,thought reading the post will motivate me.But she was ttc from last 3 months when i was in my 3rd cycle i did not know about bbt or opk.I was not at all worried.
I guess i should stop now.I can write whole night to vent out my anger. Feel like shouting.I really hope it is a Clomid effect or else it would be the other side of me whom i was never aware of .


----------



## s_love

Its like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde! We are 2 different people... I really do blame the Clomid! Its hormone rage... My body got used to it and now I'm having withdrawal!


----------



## sadangel777

LOL you guys make me feel better! 

We are Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, aren't we? :)

My DH told me a long time ago he is sick of me crying over not being PG; he isn't one of those guys who can just hug you and tell you it will be OK -- he just wants me to "calm down" and be happy with where I am when I am so miserable I wonder if he really knows me at all.

I don't believe in the "it will happen when it's meant to" BS either. Or that I'm "too stressed" to get pregnant -- what about people who are living in third world countries and getting bombed daily? I think their stress levels are a little higher, but they are still getting pregnant! If that makes me sound like a spoiled American, so be it. But I'm just trying to prove a point.

Love, I have heard that the Clomid does stay in your system for a while after you stop taking it!


----------



## Coolstar

Pheeewww I feel better today.The rage rampage i had yest was terrible.I am glad yest is over.


----------



## s_love

I was feeling better until my hubby decided to pick a nothing fight with me... geez hes allowed to throw a bitch fit over nothing but I'm not allowed to be upset over something legitimate?!


----------



## sadangel777

Yes, didn't you know, men are allowed to get angry at nothing and we are supposed to 'grin and bear it' when we are upset over pretty much anything!


----------



## aknqtpie

Angel - With everything that has gone on, there are times when I just want to go home and cry, but my DH has the grin and bear it mentality, like this isn't that bad of a thing.. 

But then he starts pouting and bitching and PMSing over stupid things that are out of my control.


----------



## Conceive81

What I've noticed over the years is that I can't complain much to my hubby. If I do, I'm negative, or worry too much. When they do, it's alright though. Also, what really bothers me is I can't get upset when AF is in town, because sure enough, he will blame her! I just learn to pick my battles and in some cases, I make a joke about it to show him how ridiculous he is being...better than doing it back. Tried that and then I'm 'just being immature for giving it back'. There's no way to win.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls so sorry I've been MIA I have so much to catch up on! I have been so busy at work this damn hurricane did a lot of damage! 
i have just been so down and depressed! I need to get away alone I briefly read the last few posts and I totally know exactly what u girls mean I can't be happy for people either and is it nice? No, but what else can we do? I am miserable and exhausted and have never been so depressed in my entire life! I pray hard for us though! 
Men don't get it and neither do these people that never been through it! So basically that leaves us alone, besides having each other!


----------



## Coolstar

My DH gave me a gift today.2 days back he picked up cold and he gave it to me.An add on to my misery :growlmad:
Chris- Nice to see you.We were missing you!!


----------



## Chris_25

Oh no colds suck! 
Aw thanks missed u girls too :)


----------



## Conceive81

I think we all need a vacation! :)


----------



## s_love

A vacation would be lovely! Well ladies I got my appt for the fertility specialist, November 20. And still waiting for my MRI on the 14th. Still no call from the doctor about scheduling my HSG and inducing my period... Ugh.


----------



## sadangel777

I'm glad you have an appt with an FS; I think you'll be happier with them than your other doc.

I'm having a rough day, too -- had a dream I was a mom and woke up and wasn't. I can still feel the child's arms around my neck and it hurts. I'm also working on a story about adoption for the paper I work for, so ... it's in my face. 

Can't wait for this week to be over.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> I'm glad you have an appt with an FS; I think you'll be happier with them than your other doc.
> 
> I'm having a rough day, too -- had a dream I was a mom and woke up and wasn't. I can still feel the child's arms around my neck and it hurts. I'm also working on a story about adoption for the paper I work for, so ... it's in my face.
> 
> Can't wait for this week to be over.

Sorry Angel, that's rough....tomorrow is Friday! Time to relax.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> A vacation would be lovely! Well ladies I got my appt for the fertility specialist, November 20. And still waiting for my MRI on the 14th. Still no call from the doctor about scheduling my HSG and inducing my period... Ugh.


SO happy for you. When I switched to my fertility specialist from my ob-gyn, I already felt better. She just got it. I know what the next steps are and it's a clear road ahead, vs. 'oh, just keep on trying - it will happen'.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, Conceive. :)

So glad I have this place to go to, or I don't know what I would do.

I've been crying the whole way to work and back; it's not safe, but it's when I start to break down through the monotony of driving down a dark road by myself. It doesn't help that I listen to sad songs, either.

I have a few songs that remind me of my little Freya, whom I don't have to hold yet. "Dream On" is one of them (the slower remake). 

What songs do you all listen to?


----------



## aknqtpie

I am obsessed with Coldplay right now... it makes me cry too.. Paradise, The Scientist and Fix you.. worst songs ever to listen to when you are sad...


----------



## Conceive81

Angel, I used to cry on my way to and from work as well, I know what you mean. I started listening to classical which helps calm my nerves significantly.


----------



## sadangel777

aknqtpie, I know what you mean! Sometimes I think I listen to sad songs on purpose!!

conceive, thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try!

Had my dr appt today, ovaries are good to go for Clomid this round -- mid-cycle scan is next Friday. DH's bday is the following Monday so I'm hoping we time it right this time (we have a hotel room!! :) as long as he doesn't have any issues, I'm tentatively optimistic). 

Hope everyone is doing well; the weekend is nearly here!!!! :)


----------



## Chris_25

Angel, yes I do the same thing I listen to sad music on purpose sometimes and i'm not sure why? lol I listen to a lot of different stuff though. You know what song I listen to that makes me so sad and think of my baby "In my arms" blink-plumb
I hope you are able to time it right and lots of luck to you!


----------



## Coolstar

Angel:Hope this is the cycle for you :)
I am suffering from cold,fever and flu :( It is terrible.Also went for blood work yest.Any clue how much the progesterone level should be on Clomid?


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, Cool -- hope u feel better soon!

I can't remember, but I want to say it should be around 20 or a little higher?

Maybe you just feel sick from all the progesterone in your system! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Angel but it is not excess progesterone but excess Flu Virus :( .I have a feeling after the report the Doc will up my clomid to 100mg next cycle.Also i am thinking of asking about some progesterone supplements.I will update when i get the result.


----------



## Chris_25

Cool good luck and I hope u feel better soon! :(


----------



## Coolstar

Chris:I can see that you are going for your IUI#2.Wish you all the luck.Keep us posted.


----------



## s_love

Angel- I hope the hotel room does the trick and everything works out!

Chris- when is the IUI?

Cool- I hope you get good numbers back. I think they told me that anything over 15 is what they want to see when you have medication. 

I'm feeling sick today too. Might be a cold, no sure. Nursing it so it doesn't get any worse. So I started Provera again to kick start my period... So more waiting.

Also 3 girls this week have announced pregnancies in a Marine Wife fb group I'm apart of, one of them was today. I enjoy those girls, we've been through deployments and a lot of stuff but dammit now they are all doing the baby thing... Looks like it's time to leave that group for awhile : /


----------



## Chris_25

Love I hope u get it ASAP! Hopefully u won't have to wait much longer! Yea, I suggest u get out of that group ugh it's so rough that we have to be this way! 

I am going for my iui on Sunday and Monday I supposedly have 2 follicles this time. Thanks


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Angel- I hope the hotel room does the trick and everything works out!
> 
> Chris- when is the IUI?
> 
> Cool- I hope you get good numbers back. I think they told me that anything over 15 is what they want to see when you have medication.
> 
> I'm feeling sick today too. Might be a cold, no sure. Nursing it so it doesn't get any worse. So I started Provera again to kick start my period... So more waiting.
> 
> Also 3 girls this week have announced pregnancies in a Marine Wife fb group I'm apart of, one of them was today. I enjoy those girls, we've been through deployments and a lot of stuff but dammit now they are all doing the baby thing... Looks like it's time to leave that group for awhile : /

Oh lov :hugs: Its so tough when someone announces pregnancies.Just a few days back i was so annoyed with pregnancies announcement post in FB.It's good that you started with Provera.For how long do you have to take the med? Take care i think the FLU virus is all around and really it just adds to your ttc misery :cry:.I just hope i get a good result.I am really scared,hope i pass the test :thumbup:.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Love I hope u get it ASAP! Hopefully u won't have to wait much longer!
> 
> I am going for my iui on Sunday and Monday I supposedly have 2 follicles this time. Thanks

Wow 2 follicles :happydance:.I have seen many ladies getting BFP on 2 round of IUI.I would be praying for everyone this cycle.We really really deserve BFP's soon.


----------



## sadangel777

Love, so sorry to hear about the announcements. :( I know how you feel!

Chris, I am super jealous of your IUI! :) I hope the 2nd one does the trick for you!!

Cool, hang in there!

Let's all have a great weekend and no more crying! I might have a few drinks ...


----------



## Chris_25

I sure am hoping so and I'm still praying very hard and putting it all in God's hands! 

Yes, girls try and relax have some drinks get your freak on lol and try to relax and I hope one of us will get a bfp we sure do deserve it!


----------



## s_love

I might partake in some drinks too lol. Hubby is on duty tonight and then he leaves for a few days to instruct a class... No getting freaky for me for the next couple days!

So this is day 2 of Provera and I swear I already feel my hormones going crazy lol. One bad thing that I remember about taking it now- hormonal rage! Lol but then again I feel like the past 10 months have been a hormonal rage lol


----------



## Chris_25

Lol the hormonal rage is def ur period coming! Ah well enjoy yourself with a few drinks ;)


----------



## aknqtpie

Chris - :dust: and fx'd with your next iui!


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Chris - :dust: and fx'd with your next iui!

Thank you! Good luck to you this cycle too :flower:


----------



## s_love

So in honor of Veteran's day they pushed my husbands class back to next weekend and we get a 96! Im so excited. We are either going to Disney or Knott's Berry Farms. 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Chris_25

That's awesome! Have a wonderful time :)


----------



## Chris_25

S


----------



## s_love

You would think of all people that family wouldn't be spiteful and well just plain rude like that! I'm sorry! So besides always being competitive, do y'all get along at all?


----------



## Chris_25

I .


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: Chris ... It sucks when family isn't considerate... 

My nephews wife and I were about 2-3 weeks apart, and the weekend after I found out I was going to have to have a M/C she posted something about feeling the baby move (I personally think it was gas) .. but I lost it and had to defriend her on facebook and I won't talk to her right now. 

Hopefully round 2 of your IUI will work out and you will have your baby before her!


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> :hugs: Chris ... It sucks when family isn't considerate...
> 
> My nephews wife and I were about 2-3 weeks apart, and the weekend after I found out I was going to have to have a M/C she posted something about feeling the baby move (I personally think it was gas) .. but I lost it and had to defriend her on facebook and I won't talk to her right now.
> 
> Hopefully round 2 of your IUI will work out and you will have your baby before her!

Ugh that's just not right at all and people are so mean and selfish! 
Thanks I sure hope so :(


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> I know ur right! I do try hard to get along with her and just suck everything upwe had a big fight before my wedding and she took herself out of my wedding and I put her in it to make her feel like part of the family! She's done a lot of shit that's not nice to me and I have to suck it up for the families sake ugh I'm not the only one who sees it either! My other sis in law doesn't get along with her and neither do the cousins.


Chris, I have a special sister in law as well, who says and does things to hurt me all the time. Behind my back or in front of my face, she's not selective. What's worse is, my in laws have started to resent me because I haven't had kids yet. I know how you feel :(


----------



## s_love

Conceive, why would they resent you for not having children yet? That's so unfair : (

Luckily I have no sister in laws- none of my 3 brother in laws are married. Although one of them has kids and is divorced- the divorced wife is still talked about like she walks on water because she gave my MIL grand kids. Neither of my sisters has tried having kids. Oldest sister is mid 30/ and her and her husband have pretty much decided not to have any and have made it clear. My other sister doesn't stay in a relationship long enough to even have the kids issue come up. So luckily it's not in our very immediate family. A ton of our cousins are pregnant or just had kids tho. It really seems its the aunts and uncles that give us the most shit


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I know ur right! I do try hard to get along with her and just suck everything upwe had a big fight before my wedding and she took herself out of my wedding and I put her in it to make her feel like part of the family! She's done a lot of shit that's not nice to me and I have to suck it up for the families sake ugh I'm not the only one who sees it either! My other sis in law doesn't get along with her and neither do the cousins.
> 
> 
> Chris, I have a special sister in law as well, who says and does things to hurt me all the time. Behind my back or in front of my face, she's not selective. What's worse is, my in laws have started to resent me because I haven't had kids yet. I know how you feel :(Click to expand...

The part that sucks is I just can't drop this person out of my life and will have to face her often! It sucks big time! 
That's not nice at all that they can resent you for that! They need to get a reality check!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Conceive, why would they resent you for not having children yet? That's so unfair : (
> 
> Luckily I have no sister in laws- none of my 3 brother in laws are married. Although one of them has kids and is divorced- the divorced wife is still talked about like she walks on water because she gave my MIL grand kids. Neither of my sisters has tried having kids. Oldest sister is mid 30/ and her and her husband have pretty much decided not to have any and have made it clear. My other sister doesn't stay in a relationship long enough to even have the kids issue come up. So luckily it's not in our very immediate family. A ton of our cousins are pregnant or just had kids tho. It really seems its the aunts and uncles that give us the most shit

Your lucky u don't have any! 
Ugh the worst is when the aunts and uncles and cousins etc have comments


----------



## s_love

Yeah my aunts uncles and cousins are all very opinionated on the subject, but I guess it's because I'm odd man out. 

My husband was married once before and his ex wife had a daughter from a previous relationship. My MIL considered that little girl her granddaughter... Still has pics of my hubby's ex and the kid up at her house.. Like ouch, right? She might not say anything verbally to me butttttt the pictures say enough- atleast in my opinion.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Yeah my aunts uncles and cousins are all very opinionated on the subject, but I guess it's because I'm odd man out.
> 
> My husband was married once before and his ex wife had a daughter from a previous relationship. My MIL considered that little girl her granddaughter... Still has pics of my hubby's ex and the kid up at her house.. Like ouch, right? She might not say anything verbally to me butttttt the pictures say enough- atleast in my opinion.

That's interesting that she still has pictures of her. I guess we have to remember that she may have had an emotional attachment to the kid and its not the kid's fault, does she still see her? I would guess not. As far as my in laws, trust me, I know it's unfair. Every time we do something for ourselves they tell us to have a baby instead. They just don't live in the same world we love in is all. I hope you ladies had a nice weekend. Anything new on the cycle front? I tried the softcups for the first time, after bd. worth a shot, right?


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I know ur right! I do try hard to get along with her and just suck everything upwe had a big fight before my wedding and she took herself out of my wedding and I put her in it to make her feel like part of the family! She's done a lot of shit that's not nice to me and I have to suck it up for the families sake ugh I'm not the only one who sees it either! My other sis in law doesn't get along with her and neither do the cousins.
> 
> 
> Chris, I have a special sister in law as well, who says and does things to hurt me all the time. Behind my back or in front of my face, she's not selective. What's worse is, my in laws have started to resent me because I haven't had kids yet. I know how you feel :(Click to expand...
> 
> The part that sucks is I just can't drop this person out of my life and will have to face her often! It sucks big time!
> That's not nice at all that they can resent you for that! They need to get a reality check!Click to expand...

I hear you on that, I really do. I guess you just have to draw good boundaries. There's no miracle fix and I have plenty of rude, inconsiderate family members, hubby and I just learned to keep things to ourselves, partially why I come here, sadly I don't trust our family members with this stuff.


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my aunts uncles and cousins are all very opinionated on the subject, but I guess it's because I'm odd man out.
> 
> My husband was married once before and his ex wife had a daughter from a previous relationship. My MIL considered that little girl her granddaughter... Still has pics of my hubby's ex and the kid up at her house.. Like ouch, right? She might not say anything verbally to me butttttt the pictures say enough- atleast in my opinion.
> 
> That's interesting that she still has pictures of her. I guess we have to remember that she may have had an emotional attachment to the kid and its not the kid's fault, does she still see her? I would guess not. As far as my in laws, trust me, I know it's unfair. Every time we do something for ourselves they tell us to have a baby instead. They just don't live in the same world we love in is all. I hope you ladies had a nice weekend. Anything new on the cycle front? I tried the softcups for the first time, after bd. worth a shot, right?Click to expand...

Nope she hasn't seen the kid in atleast 3 years and the kid never called her grandma. She can have an emotional attachment, that's fine, I've got nothing against the kid... The ex wife on the other hand... Well that's a different story. Also MIL and I have a love-hate relationship so I think she does it to get on my nerves. 

I want to try the soft cups. After I get the HSG and MRI out of the way and see the specialist and get some answers, I was going to buy some.

Sorry about your in-laws, them telling you to have a baby when you do something for yourself sounds like it would get old fast :nope:


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Yeah my aunts uncles and cousins are all very opinionated on the subject, but I guess it's because I'm odd man out.
> 
> My husband was married once before and his ex wife had a daughter from a previous relationship. My MIL considered that little girl her granddaughter... Still has pics of my hubby's ex and the kid up at her house.. Like ouch, right? She might not say anything verbally to me butttttt the pictures say enough- atleast in my opinion.

Yea, that's very odd she still has the pictures up ur dh should tell her it's time to get rid of them.


----------



## s_love

Lol my DH doesn't know how to/won't stand up to his mother... In his eyes she can do no wrong. I don't even worry about it anymore. I know she wants me to have a reaction to it, so I don't : )


----------



## Chris_25

Sounds exactly like my husband lol

You should comment on the picture next time and say oh do u have any recent pictures I can see lol


----------



## s_love

Lol if I did that my husband would say I'm instigating. We just recently had a small argument because he told his mother about all my infertility problems after I asked him not to. She thinks she has all the answers and I don't want to her what I'm doing wrong, ya know? It was funny though because we had just gotten done arguing and his mom called and as soon as he said hello I screamed out in the background "and today's topic is my vagina, you ladies have fun discussing! " lol it's funny now but at the moment he was pissed.


----------



## Coolstar

LOL love, it's so funny :) Many of my friends used to tell me that i am lucky that i don't have a MIL now i understand why :) .My DH's mom died when he was in college.But ya my extended family is a real pain specially with issues such as ttc.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Lol if I did that my husband would say I'm instigating. We just recently had a small argument because he told his mother about all my infertility problems after I asked him not to. She thinks she has all the answers and I don't want to her what I'm doing wrong, ya know? It was funny though because we had just gotten done arguing and his mom called and as soon as he said hello I screamed out in the background "and today's topic is my vagina, you ladies have fun discussing! " lol it's funny now but at the moment he was pissed.

Wow! You're hilarious. I totally would have done something similar...


----------



## Conceive81

Coolstar said:


> LOL love, it's so funny :) Many of my friends used to tell me that i am lucky that i don't have a MIL now i understand why :) .My DH's mom died when he was in college.But ya my extended family is a real pain specially with issues such as ttc.

You're lucky. My MIL would have kept her son in a bubble if she could. I'm the one that took him away, and I can never do anything good enough for her or my FIL. Also, we are very different in terms of values and even culture. They are in a different world and frown upon us ALL the time. They even go so far as commenting on my dog and how I should have had a baby instead of a dog. You name it, I heard it. I'm a tough girl, especially with the field I work in, but some days I just want to break down and cry.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Lol if I did that my husband would say I'm instigating. We just recently had a small argument because he told his mother about all my infertility problems after I asked him not to. She thinks she has all the answers and I don't want to her what I'm doing wrong, ya know? It was funny though because we had just gotten done arguing and his mom called and as soon as he said hello I screamed out in the background "and today's topic is my vagina, you ladies have fun discussing! " lol it's funny now but at the moment he was pissed.

 
Doesn't that drive you crazy? I find my hubby does that too. They can say so many things but I can't do anything. I feel like I'm going back in time in woman's rights when I'm around my in laws. I can't be myself around them because they take offense to anything I say.... Thankfully though, I do have to say hubby doesn't talk to his mum about me. That would probably take the cake with the other crap I take from them. I swear, the stress they have caused me is probably a big reason why I couldn't get preggers in the past year.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my aunts uncles and cousins are all very opinionated on the subject, but I guess it's because I'm odd man out.
> 
> My husband was married once before and his ex wife had a daughter from a previous relationship. My MIL considered that little girl her granddaughter... Still has pics of my hubby's ex and the kid up at her house.. Like ouch, right? She might not say anything verbally to me butttttt the pictures say enough- atleast in my opinion.
> 
> That's interesting that she still has pictures of her. I guess we have to remember that she may have had an emotional attachment to the kid and its not the kid's fault, does she still see her? I would guess not. As far as my in laws, trust me, I know it's unfair. Every time we do something for ourselves they tell us to have a baby instead. They just don't live in the same world we love in is all. I hope you ladies had a nice weekend. Anything new on the cycle front? I tried the softcups for the first time, after bd. worth a shot, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope she hasn't seen the kid in atleast 3 years and the kid never called her grandma. She can have an emotional attachment, that's fine, I've got nothing against the kid... The ex wife on the other hand... Well that's a different story. Also MIL and I have a love-hate relationship so I think she does it to get on my nerves.
> 
> I want to try the soft cups. After I get the HSG and MRI out of the way and see the specialist and get some answers, I was going to buy some.
> 
> Sorry about your in-laws, them telling you to have a baby when you do something for yourself sounds like it would get old fast :nope:Click to expand...

Yes, soft cups apparently rule! I'm not getting my hopes up though, I'm much more relaxes these days knowing I'm going for IUI in January. I'm just letting go..trying what I can but letting go. 

In all seriousness, your MIL sounds like she also has a stuffed cat somewhere. This woman needs to let go of things lol...I guess we all have wacky families...lol


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Lol if I did that my husband would say I'm instigating. We just recently had a small argument because he told his mother about all my infertility problems after I asked him not to. She thinks she has all the answers and I don't want to her what I'm doing wrong, ya know? It was funny though because we had just gotten done arguing and his mom called and as soon as he said hello I screamed out in the background "and today's topic is my vagina, you ladies have fun discussing! " lol it's funny now but at the moment he was pissed.

Lmao that's so funny


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my aunts uncles and cousins are all very opinionated on the subject, but I guess it's because I'm odd man out.
> 
> My husband was married once before and his ex wife had a daughter from a previous relationship. My MIL considered that little girl her granddaughter... Still has pics of my hubby's ex and the kid up at her house.. Like ouch, right? She might not say anything verbally to me butttttt the pictures say enough- atleast in my opinion.
> 
> That's interesting that she still has pictures of her. I guess we have to remember that she may have had an emotional attachment to the kid and its not the kid's fault, does she still see her? I would guess not. As far as my in laws, trust me, I know it's unfair. Every time we do something for ourselves they tell us to have a baby instead. They just don't live in the same world we love in is all. I hope you ladies had a nice weekend. Anything new on the cycle front? I tried the softcups for the first time, after bd. worth a shot, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope she hasn't seen the kid in atleast 3 years and the kid never called her grandma. She can have an emotional attachment, that's fine, I've got nothing against the kid... The ex wife on the other hand... Well that's a different story. Also MIL and I have a love-hate relationship so I think she does it to get on my nerves.
> 
> I want to try the soft cups. After I get the HSG and MRI out of the way and see the specialist and get some answers, I was going to buy some.
> 
> Sorry about your in-laws, them telling you to have a baby when you do something for yourself sounds like it would get old fast :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, soft cups apparently rule! I'm not getting my hopes up though, I'm much more relaxes these days knowing I'm going for IUI in January. I'm just letting go..trying what I can but letting go.
> 
> In all seriousness, your MIL sounds like she also has a stuffed cat somewhere. This woman needs to let go of things lol...I guess we all have wacky families...lolClick to expand...

A stuffed cat! Hahhaa that's hysterical


----------



## aknqtpie

s_love .. that is hilarious. My MIL passed away a few years ago. I was lucky that she was never that bad. She had to move in with us when she got really sick and put on hospice. That was a test in patience, but glad that she could be here to spend her last bit of time with my DH.


----------



## Chris_25

Sadangel, not sure where you have been, but I had a dream last night that you got your BFP!


----------



## sadangel777

Hi guys, sorry I've been away. Aww, Chris, thanks! :) I hope it was a premonition.

Busy busy week. ... looking forward to Monday for our jacuzzi getaway!  I *should* be OVing or very close to it! Trying to hold out until then.

Love, I have MIL issues, too, it's the worst.


----------



## Chris_25

Yay jacuzzi time but I heard dh shouldn't go in the jacuzzi it's not good for the lil guys. So maybe BD before that lol


----------



## s_love

I read both ways... It's not good because it gets them too hot and can mess them up but then I read that that is only if he frequently does it? I'll have to google that.

So I don't know if any of you ladies play video games but my hunky and I got COD:Black Ops 2 at midnight and have been playing all day having a blast! Lol and I got invited to be a bridesmaid in another friends wedding, in Canada. I'm excited, I've never been to Canada before : ) 

So you know what I found out angers me more than when a girl friend of mine posts BFP on fb? When their husbands/boyfriends do it! Happened last night, this is his 4th kid and her 1st. His caption was "baby making factory... Guess who gets another one!" *insert eye roll* 

And tomorrow I go for my MRI and hopefully finally get to find out if I have a cyst/tumor or not and we can get something going to fix it! :happydance:

Also, you ladies had me cracking up with the MIL comments! Stuffed cat! I loved it!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> I read both ways... It's not good because it gets them too hot and can mess them up but then I read that that is only if he frequently does it? I'll have to google that.
> 
> So I don't know if any of you ladies play video games but my hunky and I got COD:Black Ops 2 at midnight and have been playing all day having a blast! Lol and I got invited to be a bridesmaid in another friends wedding, in Canada. I'm excited, I've never been to Canada before : )
> 
> So you know what I found out angers me more than when a girl friend of mine posts BFP on fb? When their husbands/boyfriends do it! Happened last night, this is his 4th kid and her 1st. His caption was "baby making factory... Guess who gets another one!" *insert eye roll*
> 
> And tomorrow I go for my MRI and hopefully finally get to find out if I have a cyst/tumor or not and we can get something going to fix it! :happydance:
> 
> Also, you ladies had me cracking up with the MIL comments! Stuffed cat! I loved it!

Oh how annoying! He needs to go scratch I'm so sick of these people. 
That's so nice u will be a bridesmaid I've never been to Canada either, but been wanting to go. Good luck with your MRI u are on the right track :) keep us posted.


----------



## Conceive81

Love, my fingers are crossed for you. It's such a relief to get answers, and I'm hoping you get them soon! 

I'm still laughing at the whole MIL rampage. Trying to get preggo can get really lonely sometimes, you gals really cheer me up. Update for me, I'm about 6 days away from AF and eating everything in sight, so everything is normal here. Looking forward to the IUI in January and that has been a bit of a relief, knowing I have that back up, I guess. We dtd at all the important times, hubby was kind enough to pick up soft cups on the way home. I tried both ways, bd then soft cup and direct deposit in soft cup, lol. We shall see! It wasn't as bad as some of the girls say getting it out, you just have to push. TMI? Just trying to help in case anyone is thinking of doing it.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, Chris -- I'll try! 

Should I not go into the jacuzzi; I'm worried it will kill them off once they are inside ... hmm! Now I don't know what to do; if I don't get in the jacuzzi he will know something's up!

Lots of luck tomorrow, Love; I hope you get good results!

Conceive, sounds like you have all the bases covered! Not to mention the IUI. ... here's hoping you get a BFP soon!


----------



## aknqtpie

love - I just got home with COD for my DH... he is excited. I have played the older ones with my DH ... we love playing on Xbox live. We have been known to set up two tv's and two xboxes in the living room.. :blush:

Hopefully your MRI helps locate what is troubling you and you can get it taken care of ASAP! 

Conceive - Fx'd!!! 

Sadangel - I don't think one night in the jacuzzi will do much. But I don't know... Hopefully it will help you both get in the mood.. Bow chica Bow Wow


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, Chris -- I'll try!
> 
> Should I not go into the jacuzzi; I'm worried it will kill them off once they are inside ... hmm! Now I don't know what to do; if I don't get in the jacuzzi he will know something's up!
> 
> Lots of luck tomorrow, Love; I hope you get good results!
> 
> Conceive, sounds like you have all the bases covered! Not to mention the IUI. ... here's hoping you get a BFP soon!

So I was reading different things and it says that frequent/regular use of hot tubs can cause issues... Feel free to have a night of fun! It will be good for y'all!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, Chris -- I'll try!
> 
> Should I not go into the jacuzzi; I'm worried it will kill them off once they are inside ... hmm! Now I don't know what to do; if I don't get in the jacuzzi he will know something's up!
> 
> Lots of luck tomorrow, Love; I hope you get good results!
> 
> Conceive, sounds like you have all the bases covered! Not to mention the IUI. ... here's hoping you get a BFP soon!

I don't think 1 night will do anything and maybe we are over analyzing just like I do with everything lol go enjoy yourselves and relax


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Love, my fingers are crossed for you. It's such a relief to get answers, and I'm hoping you get them soon!
> 
> I'm still laughing at the whole MIL rampage. Trying to get preggo can get really lonely sometimes, you gals really cheer me up. Update for me, I'm about 6 days away from AF and eating everything in sight, so everything is normal here. Looking forward to the IUI in January and that has been a bit of a relief, knowing I have that back up, I guess. We dtd at all the important times, hubby was kind enough to pick up soft cups on the way home. I tried both ways, bd then soft cup and direct deposit in soft cup, lol. We shall see! It wasn't as bad as some of the girls say getting it out, you just have to push. TMI? Just trying to help in case anyone is thinking of doing it.

It sure can be very lonely! :(
As for the soft cups I hope they do you good. I would never be able to attempt it because it would def get stuck up there and my ass would def be in the ER that's just my luck lol hopefully u won't have to wait till January and will get your BFP before even doing the iui. It does give u some sort of relief knowijg there's always a plan. I'm scared because I'm on my second iui


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: Even i think 1 night of jacuzzi wont do any harm.What i have read is you should not do it regularly.
love: I hope your results comes out good.Keep us posted.
Conceive81: Even i was thinking about soft cups but then read some posts how diff it was to take it out.So i dropped the idea.
Chris: So when is your date for IUI?
About me i am planning to call my doc's office tomm and ask whether they have received my reports yet.My temps dropped today so i guess AF will show her ugly face either today or tomm.


----------



## horseypants

coolstar, i hope af doesnt get u xo


----------



## Coolstar

horseypants: Thanks n How r things going at your end ?


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Angel: Even i think 1 night of jacuzzi wont do any harm.What i have read is you should not do it regularly.
> love: I hope your results comes out good.Keep us posted.
> Conceive81: Even i was thinking about soft cups but then read some posts how diff it was to take it out.So i dropped the idea.
> Chris: So when is your date for IUI?
> About me i am planning to call my doc's office tomm and ask whether they have received my reports yet.My temps dropped today so i guess AF will show her ugly face either today or tomm.

Hopefully AF won't come don't fully trust the temps. Keep us posted!

I had my 2 IUI's done on Sunday and Monday so I'm in the waiting game! Ugh I'm so cranky today!


----------



## Coolstar

Oh Gosh !! the waiting game.I hate it.But i am keeping my fingers crossed for you.Hope this is the last time you are in your TWW.I just wish AF does not show up for me but then the day before AF my temp always drops so i don't have much hope.But i am curious to know about my results.Will keep u all posted.


----------



## Conceive81

Coolstar said:


> Angel: Even i think 1 night of jacuzzi wont do any harm.What i have read is you should not do it regularly.
> love: I hope your results comes out good.Keep us posted.
> Conceive81: Even i was thinking about soft cups but then read some posts how diff it was to take it out.So i dropped the idea.
> Chris: So when is your date for IUI?
> About me i am planning to call my doc's office tomm and ask whether they have received my reports yet.My temps dropped today so i guess AF will show her ugly face either today or tomm.

Coolstar, it was actually a little intimidating at first because I don't even wear tampons. I was surprised at how easy it was. You just use preseed on the rims to lubricate it. While you're lying down you insert it..then to take it out, you just bear down, as though you're going to the bathroom (tmi). It slips right out if you do that. No biggie at all. The issues I have heard of and after doing tons of research is if a woman has a tilted cervix. It's worth a shot, since so many have gotten their bfp with it.


----------



## horseypants

Coolstar said:


> horseypants: Thanks n How r things going at your end ?

 bah. i'm constantly bummed out. fought with df again last night because he wants me to sleep over at his mom's house xmas eve and i wanted to play house essentially. if he's so in love and wants to marry me and have a family, he should want to wake up with ME and make our house a home. waaaa. i was supposed to have a baby dec 3, im a fucking mess. i keep seeing everyone all popping 'em out. crassness helps tho. i've been lurking in here. keeping careful watch over you all.

oh and technically speaking, im in the middle of the second round of clomid. taking 100 this time. finishing up a really light af - weird. i have an appointment at the doc's in 2 weeks to hopefully talk about wtf.

good luck at the mri, love

i got pg once on softcups.

coolstar, fingers crossed that's an implantation dip, hun. :dust:


----------



## s_love

Horsey, dont worry about feeling that way... I think most of us are constantly struggling to not show how bummed out we are about this wholr TTC process. Its natural, I think. And I can see how the whole X-Mas Eve situation would bother you. I would feel the same way. Im sorry about the whole Dec. 3, situation. I know it must be hard on you :hugs: we are here for you though.

MRI went good, it took about 60 minutes. Ive had one in the past for something totally unrelated (deviated septum) but they did way more on this one and it took a lot longer. I dozed off at one point and I guess I moved a lot so they had to repeat some of the pictures lol. They said I should get a call with my results in 5 days... Meanwhile, Im on Provera day 8 (cd 44) still trying to get AF to show. My appt with the FS is the 20th... I cannot wait. Im ready for answers.


----------



## Chris_25

Glad you got that taken care of now :)
That's good news ur appointment is the 20th and get u some answers! Yay


----------



## Conceive81

Ladies,

I just want to say that in the grand scheme of things, we are all making progress. I'm so glad to see that. Keep the faith! xoxo


----------



## Coolstar

My doc just called me. Said my results were not good it was just 4.6 this cycle, last time it was 2.4.So he is going to up my clomid dose.Also AF has not showed up so he wants me to wait till Monday and call him if no AF and he will most probably put me on Provera :( :( :( .


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> My doc just called me. Said my results were not good it was just 4.6 this cycle, last time it was 2.4.So he is going to up my clomid dose.Also AF has not showed up so he wants me to wait till Monday and call him if no AF and he will most probably put me on Provera :( :( :( .

I'm sorry :( just try and have faith it will get better and these medications will help you!


----------



## Coolstar

I am really exhausted :( Damn Clomid did not work but gave me all side effect after ovulation.I had a feeling Clomid did not work but thought at least my level would be 8 or 9.
love: Can you tell me for how many days you have to take provera before AF shows her stupid face ?


----------



## Chris_25

A long time ago when I've taken provera when I had issues with my cysts and birth control I would take it and get my period about 3 days later I think


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Chris.For how many days do you need to take provera, any idea? I am so fed up Chris :(


----------



## Chris_25

From what I could remember but not completely sure I think the doctor had given 5 pills 1 a day. 
I totally understand how fed up u are if anyone could understand it's us right here! This is the worst feeling we prob could ever feel the pain and heartache is just too much. I just pray we will all get through this<3


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> I am really exhausted :( Damn Clomid did not work but gave me all side effect after ovulation.I had a feeling Clomid did not work but thought at least my level would be 8 or 9.
> love: Can you tell me for how many days you have to take provera before AF shows her stupid face ?

this will be my second time taking Provera, and for me it's 1 pill once a day for 10 days. My doctor told me Af could show while I'm taking the pills (although not likely) anywhere to 2 weeks after the last pill, so there's a huge window. If I remember correctly mine started 9 days after the last pill on my first round. Today is day 8 of this cycle and I feel crampy so hopefully it will come more quickly this time.


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks a lot ladies.Have to wait till Monday.Lets see how it goes.


----------



## s_love

Fingers crossed for you : )


----------



## horseypants

good luck lady <3


----------



## s_love

So we are sending troops to Israel, just found out my hubby is probably deploying- for the 5th time!- mid 2013. I hate this part of our lifestyle :nope:


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry Love... What branch of the military?


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> So we are sending troops to Israel, just found out my hubby is probably deploying- for the 5th time!- mid 2013. I hate this part of our lifestyle :nope:

Oh love :hugs:. I know ttc in itself is so tough and hard :cry: on us and top of it deployment .


----------



## s_love

He's marine corps, going on his 8th year. I've been through 2 with him... I was hoping there wouldn't be a 3rd, but that was wishful thinking... He's a deployment junkie though... He likes it and wants to go. I kinda want to cry.


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd that something will change and he doesn't have to go. Why are they sending them to Israel?


----------



## s_love

More unrest in the Middle East... Apparently a couple of different countries, Iran included, are attacking Isreal. Not sure if it will actually be declared a war... Not sure how much man power they are sending that way, especially with all the military cutbacks lately. It's not 100% that he will go, but I know he will volunteer with another unit if he wants to go bad enough... thats what he did on his 3rd deployment. He actually sounded excited when he came home today and told me about what he heard.... I will never understand how someone can be excited about deploying.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> So we are sending troops to Israel, just found out my hubby is probably deploying- for the 5th time!- mid 2013. I hate this part of our lifestyle :nope:

Ugh :( sorry


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> More unrest in the Middle East... Apparently a couple of different countries, Iran included, are attacking Isreal. Not sure if it will actually be declared a war... Not sure how much man power they are sending that way, especially with all the military cutbacks lately. It's not 100% that he will go, but I know he will volunteer with another unit if he wants to go bad enough... thats what he did on his 3rd deployment. He actually sounded excited when he came home today and told me about what he heard.... I will never understand how someone can be excited about deploying.

Some guys get an excitement out of that like a rush and I will never understand it either! Hopefully he won't go though.


----------



## sadangel777

So sorry to hear that, Love. Fingers crossed that he doesn't go.

I had my follicle scan today, one folly, and it was already 20 (cm, mm?) so they had to trigger today, meaning Monday will be too late. I have to jump him tonight or tomorrow and he will def suspect since he knows I had an appt today, so who knows if he will be able to perform. :( Darn.


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: I hope your DH have no issue today and can BD properly.Don't tell him about the trigger or that you are about to ov.


----------



## s_love

Oh angel got my FXed for you!! I hope everything works out!

AF came for me this morning... Provera day 9... Going to finish my pill tomorrow. 

So Im pissed yet AGAIN at this clinic... I called to schedule my HSG this morning, they only do the HSG on Thursdays and of course only within 8 days of your period... well that would be next Thursday which is Thanksgiving so they cant do it, and even if it wasnt, my doctor never ordered the test so until she does I cant do anything... well shes not technically my doctor anymore because she referred me to the specialist! And the lady told me that I will need to be on BC for the test since it will be so far out and I need to get on it within the next 7 days.... wtf. Seriously, can nothing just be easy?


----------



## Coolstar

Love: I could not get it why do they want you to take BC?I asked it since your AF has already started.


----------



## s_love

They said they had to ensure I wouldn't get pregnant by then... I told her I didn't ovulate last month and I know I won't without meds and she sd that's not good enough. So now I'm trying to get in contact with the old doctor to get all these meds. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Coolstar

Oh now i understand.I know how you feel.We don't ov on our own so actually we don't need to spend on BC (Wish i had known about it earlier would have saved some money).Talk with your doc and see what she has to say.
My periods started today (luckily).I called my doc's office and they told me he will give me a call when he is free.I have couple of Q's to ask him.Let's see what he says.Even i am very frustrated with the whole process :(. I really want to know that if i don't ov why i always get a thermal shift and positive opk.I am so confused and sad :(


----------



## s_love

I know exactly what you mean. It's like we don't know our own bodies anymore! Last month I got +OPK and a thermal shift (although it wasn't big, it was still there) but then was told I didn't OV... It's like our bodies say 1 thing and then science says another. 

I just finished a 5k with my husband on base ( I am not a runner- but finished with my personal best time of 33 minutes!) but there was a million people there who were running with strollers or pregnant women walking... Just made me sad :cry:


----------



## aknqtpie

You have a better time than me! My personal best on a 5k is like 37? I love running in races, it is fun. 

And screw those people with strollers... they get in the way!!! 

Sorry it made you sad :hugs:


----------



## Coolstar

Oh love i totally understand :(.Today i opened my FB and i saw one of my classmate delivered her 2nd baby.If age is not on my side the same goes for her also but she is poping out here and there.
I talked with my doc and i asked him the question about my BBT chart and he told me that i do ovulate but that's not viable for pregnancy.It's so confusing :shrug: I mean if progesterone is low doesn't that mean i am not ovulating.He gave me 2*50mg (Couldn't he give me one 100mg pill)?And also told me if i don't have a good level next time he will stop clomid totally :cry:. I cannot afford to go to a FS, my insurance is not covering it.I told him to give me some progesterone supplement to boost my level but he wont listen.I guess i should have little faith on him and God.


----------



## s_love

I would never compete in a real race, but these are just fun runs and all proceeds go to wounded warriors and to help military families. I think running around marines is a motivator because they fly right past me! I know my hubby can run 3 miles in 22 minutes but he was nice and stayed behind with me. Lol he always jokes that I need to run a 31 minute mile- that's what female marines are required to run the 3 miles in. Lol I'm close!


----------



## s_love

I'm worried about how much we are going to have to pay for the specialist and meds and any procedures I may need.. Our insurance doesn't cover it either. But hubby sd we will do as much as we can if this is what I need.


----------



## horseypants

i love this photo, love - is it you two?


----------



## s_love

No this one isn't ours. We have one just like it but my legs aren't that good looking : )


----------



## aknqtpie

I would enjoy running around marines too .. *wink wink* .. Something about guys in uniform! 

A lot of the runs I do are for benefits too, the Heart Run and Women's Run are two that I do up here. 

I was at the store on Veterans day, and everyone was there, and they all had their children in tow.. I would be like oh there's a baby.. oh there's a baby... lets turn the corner.. ANOTHER BABY. Made me sad.


----------



## s_love

I have a lot of girlfriends who are Navy wives as a lot of them are turning up pregnant because the USS Enterprise docked recently and all their men came home. It's kinda funny but at the same time I'm jealous. I'm def going to have to get off that FB group. I'll miss those ladies but I can't handle it right now, especially since every time I think I'm getting ahead in TTC something comes up and I take 2 steps back.

Lol yes men in uniform... Lol I always tell my husband when I see him in dress blues it's an automatic panty dropper:blush:


----------



## aknqtpie

BDUs do it for me... My DH is ex-army.. I met him after he got out.. but I did make him put his uniform on a time or two :blush:

I don't blame you for being jealous.. it is hard. I know I haven't had the same challenges as you all have had, but it sucks none the less. It is good that your DH is being supportive on this, and I am really keeping my fx'd for all of you that you get your BFPs soon!!!


----------



## s_love

Aknqtpie believe me you have had your own challenges to overcome that some of us never have had to face.:hugs: besides we are all in this together!


----------



## aknqtpie

I hope you guys never have to face them! I am so grateful for this website. I never used to participate in forums, but its a great group here :)


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Angel: Even i think 1 night of jacuzzi wont do any harm.What i have read is you should not do it regularly.
> love: I hope your results comes out good.Keep us posted.
> Conceive81: Even i was thinking about soft cups but then read some posts how diff it was to take it out.So i dropped the idea.
> Chris: So when is your date for IUI?
> About me i am planning to call my doc's office tomm and ask whether they have received my reports yet.My temps dropped today so i guess AF will show her ugly face either today or tomm.
> 
> Hopefully AF won't come don't fully trust the temps. Keep us posted!
> 
> I had my 2 IUI's done on Sunday and Monday so I'm in the waiting game! Ugh I'm so cranky today!Click to expand...

Chris, keep us posted, waiting for your news :)


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> I'm worried about how much we are going to have to pay for the specialist and meds and any procedures I may need.. Our insurance doesn't cover it either. But hubby sd we will do as much as we can if this is what I need.

Love, that's really supportive of him. Our insurance only covered the HSG, everything from here on out is out of pocket...it will cost about 3500 for 3 months of iui's and injectibles, which is why we are waiting until January. I'm hoping we get lucky before that, but if not, it is what it is.


----------



## sadangel777

Strike 1. :( Now i have 24 hours to bd and have it actually count. what is his problem, i must really be bad at this. ... 

what a waste of money and misery. clomid round 4 out the window, my butt is sore from the stupid injection. dh knows i know he didnt finish all the way, he tells me not to worry. easy for him to say he NEVER wants kids.

sigh. ready to call it quits, at least maybe then ill have a shot at it sooooome day.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> Strike 1. :( Now i have 24 hours to bd and have it actually count. what is his problem, i must really be bad at this. ...
> 
> what a waste of money and misery. clomid round 4 out the window, my butt is sore from the stupid injection. dh knows i know he didnt finish all the way, he tells me not to worry. easy for him to say he NEVER wants kids.
> 
> sigh. ready to call it quits, at least maybe then ill have a shot at it sooooome day.

So sorry Angel. I hope things get better, you can get through this. it may be worrh discussing. doesnt make any sense if you are putting your body through this whole thing while he may not be in it 100%, you know?


----------



## Conceive81

Total TMI warning: I don't know if its the soft cups I used this cycle but I have a funky odor. Hubby says it smells like gun smoke, lol. No weird discharge, just watery or white, but not a yeast infection. Wonder why? AF is due on Monday and I'm already getting the AF blues :( had some disappointing interaction at work today with a colleague and am sad about my close friend and I not talking. Feel discouraged...also, after bding I had weird contractions in my uterus this cycle. Wonder if its cuz of the hsg last cycle?


----------



## sadangel777

Conceive, maybe u will get your bfp -- i read cm smell changes when pg.

Well, strike 2 today so since ill b ov tonight, monday is def too late and honestly theres no point in trying again today or tomorrow bcuz he knows something is up.

I think im going to have the iui talk again for december. This is too expensive and hard on my body and mind.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> Conceive, maybe u will get your bfp -- i read cm smell changes when pg.
> 
> Well, strike 2 today so since ill b ov tonight, monday is def too late and honestly theres no point in trying again today or tomorrow bcuz he knows something is up.
> 
> I think im going to have the iui talk again for december. This is too expensive and hard on my body and mind.

Not a bad idea. Would this be ur first iui?


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Conceive, maybe u will get your bfp -- i read cm smell changes when pg.
> 
> Well, strike 2 today so since ill b ov tonight, monday is def too late and honestly theres no point in trying again today or tomorrow bcuz he knows something is up.
> 
> I think im going to have the iui talk again for december. This is too expensive and hard on my body and mind.

So sorry Angel:hugs: yeah y'all def need to have a talk because it's not fair that you are doing so much to your body and going at this 100% when hes only in 50%.


----------



## sadangel777

Yes, would be my first IUI. 

Love, you are right. :(

Why couldn't my ovaries have held off til Monday? Now if we start a discussion before then, he will say I'm ruining his birthday because it will likely become a fight.

I asked him today if we can do IUI in December; he asked if we can wait til the holidays are over. HOW much longer do I have to wait???????? 20 year olds are having babies, are enrolling their kids in school, and I am going to be 34 at the YOUNGest if I get pregnant right now. 

I just feel like eating someone's face tonight, and since I'm at work, it's not pretty. grr.


----------



## s_love

Oh Angel, I know how frustrating this must be for you, I honestly get frustrated for you because I know how aggravating the ttc journey can be with a partner who wants kids. :hugs: Did he say how long after the holidays he wants to wait to try? January? February?

So I thought my luck had turned. Yesterday I called my old doctors office and practically had a melt down about the HSG and needing the birth control and other meds...well my old doctor ordered the HSG (scheduled for the 29th!) and told me I could pick up all my meds this morning. So I go to the pharmacy this morning and they have the Valium, Motrin, and antibiotic... No birth control. Apparently she wont out me on birth control unless I come in and talk to her! That was the whole reason I called! They wont do the damn procedure unless I start the bc within 5 days of AF... but she cant get me in until the 23rd.... so thats no help! I can only hope that the specialist will prescribe me some on the 20th so I can start that day... I was even thinking of going to planned parenthood and getting some... I just dont see why she cant prescribe it, Im not going to stay on it, I just need it for a couple days. I took it for years prior to last year when I stopped it... Its not like Im unfamiliar with it.


----------



## Coolstar

Angel:I think you should keep your foot down and demand for IUI if your DH has some issue this time.
Conceive81:Keeping my fingers Xed for you.Hope AF does not show up.
I am so annoyed with my insurance.I called them up before going for progesterone test and they said it will be covered since it is just diagnostic.But now they are not covering the claim, I called them up and they said they wont cover once infertility has been confirmed :(. But more then that i am worried that my Doc said if Clomid does not work this cycle he wont prescribe me anymore Clomid.I cannot go for a fertility treatment at present.I am really lost, maybe i will give up.I just pray Clomid works.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> Angel:I think you should keep your foot down and demand for IUI if your DH has some issue this time.
> Conceive81:Keeping my fingers Xed for you.Hope AF does not show up.
> I am so annoyed with my insurance.I called them up before going for progesterone test and they said it will be covered since it is just diagnostic.But now they are not covering the claim, I called them up and they said they wont cover once infertility has been confirmed :(. But more then that i am worried that my Doc said if Clomid does not work this cycle he wont prescribe me anymore Clomid.I cannot go for a fertility treatment at present.I am really lost, maybe i will give up.I just pray Clomid works.

Dont give up!! I a lot of women need 3-4 rounds of Clomid at the right dosage to get pregnant... maybe you could switch doctors? Go to another Ob/gyn who could keep you going on the Clomid a little longer if it doesnt work this round?

Im worried about the HSG being covered by insurance... can anyone tell me how much they had to pay for it?


----------



## Coolstar

I understand love abut insurance issue.We already have ttc tension and to top it now insurance :( The whole process is so frustrating.And i am so annoyed with my stupid body,cant it just produce an egg each cycle.I mean it is not rocket science :(


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Strike 1. :( Now i have 24 hours to bd and have it actually count. what is his problem, i must really be bad at this. ...
> 
> what a waste of money and misery. clomid round 4 out the window, my butt is sore from the stupid injection. dh knows i know he didnt finish all the way, he tells me not to worry. easy for him to say he NEVER wants kids.
> 
> sigh. ready to call it quits, at least maybe then ill have a shot at it sooooome day.

Sorry Angel try again! Just wondering wouldn't u know if he finished or not?
Also I think you should make him do the iui next cycle if he doesn't cooperate this month because u can't just keep putting your body through this


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Oh Angel, I know how frustrating this must be for you, I honestly get frustrated for you because I know how aggravating the ttc journey can be with a partner who wants kids. :hugs: Did he say how long after the holidays he wants to wait to try? January? February?
> 
> So I thought my luck had turned. Yesterday I called my old doctors office and practically had a melt down about the HSG and needing the birth control and other meds...well my old doctor ordered the HSG (scheduled for the 29th!) and told me I could pick up all my meds this morning. So I go to the pharmacy this morning and they have the Valium, Motrin, and antibiotic... No birth control. Apparently she wont out me on birth control unless I come in and talk to her! That was the whole reason I called! They wont do the damn procedure unless I start the bc within 5 days of AF... but she cant get me in until the 23rd.... so thats no help! I can only hope that the specialist will prescribe me some on the 20th so I can start that day... I was even thinking of going to planned parenthood and getting some... I just dont see why she cant prescribe it, Im not going to stay on it, I just need it for a couple days. I took it for years prior to last year when I stopped it... Its not like Im unfamiliar with it.


That's all just nuts! Instead of putting ur bossy through 5 days of BC and screwing up your cycle, just get the script and say u took it but don't really take them


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Angel:I think you should keep your foot down and demand for IUI if your DH has some issue this time.
> Conceive81:Keeping my fingers Xed for you.Hope AF does not show up.
> I am so annoyed with my insurance.I called them up before going for progesterone test and they said it will be covered since it is just diagnostic.But now they are not covering the claim, I called them up and they said they wont cover once infertility has been confirmed :(. But more then that i am worried that my Doc said if Clomid does not work this cycle he wont prescribe me anymore Clomid.I cannot go for a fertility treatment at present.I am really lost, maybe i will give up.I just pray Clomid works.

Ugh cool don't give up! It could take a bunch of rounds, but I know the feeling 
:(


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> I understand love abut insurance issue.We already have ttc tension and to top it now insurance :( The whole process is so frustrating.And i am so annoyed with my stupid body,cant it just produce an egg each cycle.I mean it is not rocket science :(

My stupid fuckin egg comes out every month and fails to cooperate! I'd love to know what goes on in there.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> Yes, would be my first IUI.
> 
> Love, you are right. :(
> 
> Why couldn't my ovaries have held off til Monday? Now if we start a discussion before then, he will say I'm ruining his birthday because it will likely become a fight.
> 
> I asked him today if we can do IUI in December; he asked if we can wait til the holidays are over. HOW much longer do I have to wait???????? 20 year olds are having babies, are enrolling their kids in school, and I am going to be 34 at the YOUNGest if I get pregnant right now.
> 
> I just feel like eating someone's face tonight, and since I'm at work, it's not pretty. grr.

I know you're in a tough position, because on one hand, you feel that you don't have much time left to have a baby, and on the other, he seems to be hot and cold about the idea. I wish I had a solution, but I do have a thought. I just feel that you are doing so much and working so hard at this, which may be an indication of how it will be for you as a mother. Something to think about, something to talk about with him...not fair to you, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## s_love

Angel I wish I had answers for you... I wish I had answers for all of us. How the hell are we supposed to relax with all the variables that go along with not being able to conceive naturally on our own? I mean I had always heard that ttc was stressful in itself but add all our problems in... Geez. I swear we all need to meet up and go on a TTC stress free vacation- where we drink and beat the shit out of punching bags.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Angel I wish I had answers for you... I wish I had answers for all of us. How the hell are we supposed to relax with all the variables that go along with not being able to conceive naturally on our own? I mean I had always heard that ttc was stressful in itself but add all our problems in... Geez. I swear we all need to meet up and go on a TTC stress free vacation- where we drink and beat the shit out of punching bags.

Love, that's the best idea I've heard so far. I could totally use a punching bag session. Between the back issues, work stress and family, I swear I would obliterate one!


----------



## sadangel777

sign me up for that. 

i dont know what to do. thought we had a compromise but not if we never have sex that counts.


----------



## Chris_25

I agree love we should


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> sign me up for that.
> 
> i dont know what to do. thought we had a compromise but not if we never have sex that counts.

Angel maybe you need to bring that up to him, that he has to hold up his end of the compromise.... By having more sex or talking to you about why he can't finish. The only thing I can think of that seems logical to me is that he's not good at handling the pressure of ttc and it's effecting his ability to finish.

Either way it's unfair to you : (


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> sign me up for that.
> 
> i dont know what to do. thought we had a compromise but not if we never have sex that counts.
> 
> Angel maybe you need to bring that up to him, that he has to hold up his end of the compromise.... By having more sex or talking to you about why he can't finish. The only thing I can think of that seems logical to me is that he's not good at handling the pressure of ttc and it's effecting his ability to finish.
> 
> Either way it's unfair to you : (Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## Conceive81

My day started off with horrible AF cramps that lasted about an hour but no AF yet. Then, 2 pimples on my boobs! What's up with that? Then, my lunch came back up. Then I just started sobbing because AF is really starting to piss me off. This isn't fair.


----------



## Mona2012

Hi,
I have been going thru the same frustration....it feels good to join this forum and see that i am not alone!


----------



## horseypants

i'm still irritated cause my last af looked like mc spotting and still hasnt completely left the building. im feeling more f&%$^#@ than ever before. i have a doc's appointment the week after thanksgiving and hopefully will get some answers soon.


----------



## Conceive81

Mona2012 said:


> Hi,
> I have been going thru the same frustration....it feels good to join this forum and see that i am not alone!

Welcome, Mona :hugs:


----------



## sadangel777

Welcome, Mona!

Conceive, have you tested yet?

Horsey, I hope you get some answers soon.

I'm doing better today; I think the trigger shot made me super emo on Saturday. But still, DH won't admit he has a problem. Says it isn't always as explosive, and is hurt that I don't believe him. I guess putting the spotlight on him isn't going to help. But I think I'm taking December off of the hormones because it doesn't seem to be worth it. ... I'll get back to TTC in January, I guess, and hopefully his problem will resolve.


----------



## aknqtpie

I was going to ask if you had tested too Conceive... I got AF cramps when I got my BFP as well.. actually had them for several weeks after! I think you need to test!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Angel - Glad you are feeling less emo today.


----------



## s_love

Welcome Mona!

Conceive, are you sure that's AF symptoms? I'm with angel, have you tested?

Horsey, I hope you get some answers. Is this the same doc you've been going to or a different one?

Angel, I'm sorry y'all are taking a break, I know it's hard to step away but maybe a month is just what y'all need and your body can recover. Maybe hubby can get into the pattern of BDing without pressure!

Well ladies, today I woke up with a splitting headache and AF is on day 4... Which never happens. Normally it's only 2-3 days. Also one of my husbands friends in Afghanistan lost his life when his truck hit an IED yesterday. My husband is torn up over it and doesn't want to talk about it and I can't do anything to help :nope: tomorrow is my appt with the specialist and I'm very excited but def not showing it since my hubby is so upset.


----------



## aknqtpie

Horsey - I hope you get some answers soon as well.. I wonder if it has anything to do with your progestorne levels? I know you were tested for that. Fx'd you can get it resolved. 

love - I am sorry about your DH's friend that was killed yesterday. It breaks my heart when I see that happening, and we have lost a lot of soldiers from our two Army bases in AK, so we hear it often. Give him time to grieve, men usually aren't as open with talking about stuff like that.. at least I know my DH closed himself off when he lost his friend and when he lost his mom. Will he be going with you to your FS visit?


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive-give it a few more days then test.

Angel as hard as a break might be I think it's a good thing and I feel like i'm in need I just need the courage. 

Love- I'm sorry to hear about DH's friend that's so sad :( give him time men are very difficult when it comes to emotions. At least my husband is! Hope your headache gets better.

Horsey-I hope you get some answers!

Mona- Welcome to this forum and we all understand the struggles and heartache! 

AFM- I am having a crappy day and just so down and depressed. I'm not sure what to do with myself and am so alone. Many family members suck, many friends suck work even is sucking... My husband will never know exactly how I feel because men are different than women. I have no one i'm going back to the doctor next week even though he doesn't wanna see me until a 3rd round of IUI but I want answers and some different medications if AF comes this month! I am due on Sunday...
I just can't be happy no matter what and I don't want to celebrate the holidays. I just pray this happens :/


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: Chris ... I feel you on the husband thing. I can't cry in front of him, because his thing is "snap out of it".. I don't blame you for not wanting to celebrate the holidays. I hope that your IUI does what it needs to this cycle. Have you done it already, and when do you test?


----------



## s_love

Thanks ladies. I'm giving hubby space but I just hate knowing he's upset. No he's not going with me to the FS, sometime I think he doesn't like to I ow all the information and what we are up against. He's also one of those "shake it off" people... It's like I'm sometimes not allowed to be upset about all of this.

Ya know I was always hoping I'd be able to tell my family at Christmas that we were expecting, but I know that's not going to happen... Tht would have made my holiday for sure.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am sure that whenever you are able to tell them you are expecting they will be just as happy! Christmas would be so awesome... but so would Valentines Day, Presidents Day, MLK Day ... Lots more holidays coming up :)


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Welcome, Mona!
> 
> Conceive, have you tested yet?
> 
> Horsey, I hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> I'm doing better today; I think the trigger shot made me super emo on Saturday. But still, DH won't admit he has a problem. Says it isn't always as explosive, and is hurt that I don't believe him. I guess putting the spotlight on him isn't going to help. But I think I'm taking December off of the hormones because it doesn't seem to be worth it. ... I'll get back to TTC in January, I guess, and hopefully his problem will resolve.

Angel I think it is a good idea to take a break.I wanted to take 2/3 months break from Dec but my DH wants to try till Dec and take a break next yr.I have agreed so 2 more cycles to go this yr and then from Jan we will take break till March.I cant continue like this :growlmad:.The last time i took a cycle off it was really relaxing.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> :hugs: Chris ... I feel you on the husband thing. I can't cry in front of him, because his thing is "snap out of it".. I don't blame you for not wanting to celebrate the holidays. I hope that your IUI does what it needs to this cycle. Have you done it already, and when do you test?

Thank you <3 yea I'm due for AF on Sunday and I can feel the cramps and lower backache and boob pain starting today :(
I refuse to take tests unless I'm a week or 2 late lol I just cant stand seeing that 1 line it's so depressing. 
Anyway how are u doing?


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive-give it a few more days then test.
> 
> Angel as hard as a break might be I think it's a good thing and I feel like i'm in need I just need the courage.
> 
> Love- I'm sorry to hear about DH's friend that's so sad :( give him time men are very difficult when it comes to emotions. At least my husband is! Hope your headache gets better.
> 
> Horsey-I hope you get some answers!
> 
> Mona- Welcome to this forum and we all understand the struggles and heartache!
> 
> AFM- I am having a crappy day and just so down and depressed. I'm not sure what to do with myself and am so alone. Many family members suck, many friends suck work even is sucking... My husband will never know exactly how I feel because men are different than women. I have no one i'm going back to the doctor next week even though he doesn't wanna see me until a 3rd round of IUI but I want answers and some different medications if AF comes this month! I am due on Sunday...
> I just can't be happy no matter what and I don't want to celebrate the holidays. I just pray this happens :/

Chris i am keeping fingers Xed for you.I know what you are going through :hugs:.Even i feel so depressed nowadays.Yes u r 100% correct men can never feel a women's pain :cry:.Life is so unfair but then miracles do happen :hug: to you.


----------



## s_love

Well ladies I just got a call that my bc was available to pick up from the pharmacy. I guess my psycho rant worked! I didn't even know she called it in! I'm happy right now : ) finally something worked out


----------



## Coolstar

Oh i am so happy for you love.Something finally worked :). I was feeling sad today, just now had a talk with my dh over the ph and he said that i should be little more optimistic otherwise nothing good will happen in our life.I think it is true.I will try not to think about ttc and hopefully i can take things as they come :)


----------



## horseypants

thank goodness. i'm really sorry about your OH's friend, s_love. 

this is the same doc I've been seeing since the latest d&c. she's an upgrade from the first two docs! i love her.

awww coolstar - sending you positive thoughts

chris & Conceive81 :dust:

aknqtpie, what's the haps with you?

angel, i think your OH is as stubborn as mine and i am so completely amazed there are two of their kind in the world. ...although, mine can be "not explosive" too, which i've recently taken to worrying about. 

did anyone have to pay out of pocket for SA? we may have to and im wondering whether it's a pretty penny. also, can he just ask his doc to order the tests or do we have to see a FS?


----------



## aknqtpie

Chris - Fx'd that it isn't AF showing up. I don't blame you for waiting 2 weeks, but we will all be excited to know!!! :)

Cool - Optimism is good. I keep trying to remind myself to be positive.. helps put me in a better mood at least

Love - Glad your psycho rant worked.. sometimes you just gotta be a bitch to get what you want. 

Horsey - Just experiencing the longest m/c ever known to (wo)man... going in for another round of HCG testing tomorrow. Will know the results on wednesday.


----------



## horseypants

ok - if the last two were any indication, mine are loooooong too. isnt life unfair. :growlmad: oooop! pegasus and unicorn - think positive ;)

seriously, it's effin' unfair. i watched a bunch of youtube videos on miscarriage earlier this morning and while trying not to cry, all i could think is, what?! no one had the long drawn out month and half bleeding like me? this past time, even with the d&c, it is taking forever to feel that there's even some semblance of getting back on track with my cycle. it keeps getting more and more messed up. and of course, recovering from a d&c is just terrifying stuff. i keep telling myself if i did it again, i'd go natural, although i guess the issue is that after a certain point, it's risky to do that. not that i want to do that crap again. ever. kind of like i never wanted to do it the first or second time. wow. im not doing so good with the positivity, sorry.


----------



## aknqtpie

Eh ... A month ago I would of agreed with you on life not being fair, but over the last couple weeks I have realized, that with the exception of my m/c and having to take my cat to the pound, my life has been pretty good. I have a good job, a house, a good DH, other pets that love me.. sometimes I think about how everything isn't fair, but I figure I will get what I want one way or another. Just have to face the challenges one day at a time... 

I am feeling slightly optimistic today... tomorrow is another story.


----------



## horseypants

yeah, you have a really good attitude. not me so much generally and i admit it. though imma blame it on hormones.


----------



## aknqtpie

Not always.. its just a facade... today I am having a good attitude.. lol

You can always blame it on the A-A-A-Alcohol... Like Jamie Foxx does.


----------



## horseypants

that sounds wonderful right now. it has been a looooong day.


----------



## Coolstar

horseypants said:


> thank goodness. i'm really sorry about your OH's friend, s_love.
> 
> this is the same doc I've been seeing since the latest d&c. she's an upgrade from the first two docs! i love her.
> 
> awww coolstar - sending you positive thoughts
> 
> chris & Conceive81 :dust:
> 
> aknqtpie, what's the haps with you?
> 
> angel, i think your OH is as stubborn as mine and i am so completely amazed there are two of their kind in the world. ...although, mine can be "not explosive" too, which i've recently taken to worrying about.
> 
> did anyone have to pay out of pocket for SA? we may have to and im wondering whether it's a pretty penny. also, can he just ask his doc to order the tests or do we have to see a FS?

My DH was suppose to do a SA but till now he has not done it :wacko:.I had called the hospital and they told me it would cost 115$ without insurance.Our insurance does not cover it.Yes your DH can ask his doc for SA.You don't need FS for that.For me my Doc wanted him to do SA before i started Clomid.


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie said:


> Eh ... A month ago I would of agreed with you on life not being fair, but over the last couple weeks I have realized, that with the exception of my m/c and having to take my cat to the pound, my life has been pretty good. I have a good job, a house, a good DH, other pets that love me.. sometimes I think about how everything isn't fair, but I figure I will get what I want one way or another. Just have to face the challenges one day at a time...
> 
> I am feeling slightly optimistic today... tomorrow is another story.

So true aknqtpie.We should always remember what we have in life and be grateful.And i know what I am going through is nothing compared to you :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Cool - You are going through something different, and it is just as stressful and heartbreaking. So don't discount it.


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies! Ooh, I missed a lot today!

I have so much to say based on your posts;

s_love, I'm so very sorry for your hubby's loss. You're right about giving him space, men need to go to their caves to grieve sometimes. My prayers are with you both and his friend's family. Good luck on your appointment, please keep us posted! I know what you mean about a holiday BFP, although I'm not picky anymore :)

Horsey, hang in there, hon. A good friend of mine had a m/c recently and it took 2 cycles to get back on track. You have to let your body heal, and I know it's hard, patience isn't easy when you want something so badly. As far as an S/A out of pocket, $150 or so sounds about right. His doc can definitely get the order for it. That's what I did with my hubby and just got copies for my Specialist.

Chris, I'm curious that you're already feeling AF pains when you're only due on Sunday? Is that normal for you?

Coollstar, Amen on the optimistic attitude! So nice to see. Optimism always helps.

As for me, first, thank you all for the babydust wishes! I'll be honest and tell you that I did test last night with an opk which had a faint line, maybe that's a good sign? I've read controversial stories about using opk's for pregnancy (was reading up on that on twoweekwait.com. 

I had a pretty difficult day, woke up pale as a ghost, no nausea but just blah. Felt dizzy and hungry...AF feels like she will be starting any minute, so I won't be bothering to test with real tests :( Still have weird smelling discharge, don't know what that's about, it's not a yeast infection. I can only attribute it to the softcups. I usually don't cramp this much before AF so that's definitely something new.


----------



## aknqtpie

If AF doesn't show in a few days, get some real tests. I have heard that OPKs can work, but I think you have to have quite a bit of HCG for it to really work.. I think you always have a little LH in your system so you a light line will always show on the OPKs.. 

Wondering if the discharge could be related? When I got mine, I had a lot more discharge than normal, and it had a different smell (not bad, but different).


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> If AF doesn't show in a few days, get some real tests. I have heard that OPKs can work, but I think you have to have quite a bit of HCG for it to really work.. I think you always have a little LH in your system so you a light line will always show on the OPKs..
> 
> Wondering if the discharge could be related? When I got mine, I had a lot more discharge than normal, and it had a different smell (not bad, but different).

Ur right about the opks. Will wait a few days. The smell isn't bad but definitely different. Starting symptoms of a cold tonight to boot!


----------



## aknqtpie

I really want to get my hopes up for you!!!!


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> I really want to get my hopes up for you!!!!

Thank you :) I am just hopeful, but trying to be more laid back. I have a feeling she's almost here, so, staying realistic.


----------



## s_love

Conceive- I'm with aknqtpie, I want to get my hopes up too! You're not out until she shows...

Well ladies I have good news and.... Not bad news, but news. Good news is my MRIs came back clear, no abnormalities, no cyst on my pituitary. Yay for that! But the doctor said she is at a loss as to why I'm producing so much prolactin as every test they have done has come back normal. Hopefully the FS has an answer tomorrow or even of they don't have a clear answer, can get me started on meds to correct it. Really, really hoping this doctor can help and get me on the right path. I'm praying. Really hoping that he/she is more involved than "take these pills, do a cd 21 test, and pee on a stick and give me a call". I'm actually nervous to go tomorrow. 

Started my birth control today... I feel like I'm betraying my body lol. As if the hormones weren't bad enough already... 2 weeks of unnecessary hormones... What a treat. Ugh. Oh well.


----------



## aknqtpie

Keeping fx'd for you . Good luck today at your FS appt.


----------



## Coolstar

That's a good news love that your results came back normal.I hope treating your high level of prolactin is as simple as popping a pill :).I never released before how important all the hormones are.keep us posted how your appointment goes tomm !!


----------



## sadangel777

Love, that's great -- I'm sure you will be on your meds and well on your way soon! :)

Conceive, good luck!! :)

We had a nice time last night, and he had no problem. Of course, because by then, my egg should have been gone. But maybe it stuck around ... I'm hoping. Definitely taking a break next month either way.


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: I hope your egg was there.When did you ov?Taking a break is a good idea.Even i plan to take a break from Jan.


----------



## s_love

Oh angel, FXed for you! See now was he able to finish because he thought your egg was gone or because he felt no pressure?

Well ladies I just got home from FS. I saw a resident and a attending... We talked more about my husband SA results from awhile back. They told me stuff the other doc didnt... Like old doc told me that hubby had a normal number but there were some not moving, she left out that a lot of them where abnormal... So new doc is having him do blood work and another SA. Tomorrow I have to go in for blood work, they are going to test a few things. Old doc never told me to abstain from sex the night before blood work... He thinks my high prolactin levels may be from sex and nipple/breast stimulation the night before my lab work... So no sex/foreplay tonight. if the levels are still high, i get to start meds to correcrt it. Then we go from there... That's pretty much all I got out of the visit.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Oh angel, FXed for you! See now was he able to finish because he thought your egg was gone or because he felt no pressure?
> 
> Well ladies I just got home from FS. I saw a resident and a attending... We talked more about my husband SA results from awhile back. They told me stuff the other doc didnt... Like old doc told me that hubby had a normal number but there were some not moving, she left out that a lot of them where abnormal... So new doc is having him do blood work and another SA. Tomorrow I have to go in for blood work, they are going to test a few things. Old doc never told me to abstain from sex the night before blood work... He thinks my high prolactin levels may be from sex and nipple/breast stimulation the night before my lab work... So no sex/foreplay tonight. if the levels are still high, i get to start meds to correcrt it. Then we go from there... That's pretty much all I got out of the visit.

Great news that you finally are getting some answers and your MRI was clear thank God! Tey might suggest IUI to you depending on his next SA.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Love, that's great -- I'm sure you will be on your meds and well on your way soon! :)
> 
> Conceive, good luck!! :)
> 
> We had a nice time last night, and he had no problem. Of course, because by then, my egg should have been gone. But maybe it stuck around ... I'm hoping. Definitely taking a break next month either way.

Glad you had a nice time you see that's because you were both relaxed and he wasn't pressured during ovulation


----------



## sadangel777

Glad to see you are getting some answers, Love! Hope you get good results from the bloodwork!! (DH doesn't know when I'm OV, but I think he got the picture when I came on to him on Friday and said I didn't want to wait until Monday.) So yes, I think the pressure was off on Monday. Maybe taking December off will help him with that.

Thanks, Cool -- I don't think my egg was there. :( I got the trigger Friday morning early. They said it would release the egg 36 hours or so later, and the egg only lives up to 24 hours. So even if I OV 48 hours after the trigger on Sunday morning, by Monday night at 11 p.m. (when we BD) the egg would be long gone. So I guess we will see if pre-ejac fluid contains sperm or not since I've read conflicting things about it.

Chris, thanks! Yes, it was nice, but I still wish I were getting a BFP in time for Christmas. :( Hope it happens eventually.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Conceive- I'm with aknqtpie, I want to get my hopes up too! You're not out until she shows...
> 
> Well ladies I have good news and.... Not bad news, but news. Good news is my MRIs came back clear, no abnormalities, no cyst on my pituitary. Yay for that! But the doctor said she is at a loss as to why I'm producing so much prolactin as every test they have done has come back normal. Hopefully the FS has an answer tomorrow or even of they don't have a clear answer, can get me started on meds to correct it. Really, really hoping this doctor can help and get me on the right path. I'm praying. Really hoping that he/she is more involved than "take these pills, do a cd 21 test, and pee on a stick and give me a call". I'm actually nervous to go tomorrow.
> 
> Started my birth control today... I feel like I'm betraying my body lol. As if the hormones weren't bad enough already... 2 weeks of unnecessary hormones... What a treat. Ugh. Oh well.

This is great! You have some direction now. I'm sure it will be easier from here on out.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> Glad to see you are getting some answers, Love! Hope you get good results from the bloodwork!! (DH doesn't know when I'm OV, but I think he got the picture when I came on to him on Friday and said I didn't want to wait until Monday.) So yes, I think the pressure was off on Monday. Maybe taking December off will help him with that.
> 
> Thanks, Cool -- I don't think my egg was there. :( I got the trigger Friday morning early. They said it would release the egg 36 hours or so later, and the egg only lives up to 24 hours. So even if I OV 48 hours after the trigger on Sunday morning, by Monday night at 11 p.m. (when we BD) the egg would be long gone. So I guess we will see if pre-ejac fluid contains sperm or not since I've read conflicting things about it.
> 
> Chris, thanks! Yes, it was nice, but I still wish I were getting a BFP in time for Christmas. :( Hope it happens eventually.

I'm happy that you and your man had a good time. You deserve it.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Oh angel, FXed for you! See now was he able to finish because he thought your egg was gone or because he felt no pressure?
> 
> Well ladies I just got home from FS. I saw a resident and a attending... We talked more about my husband SA results from awhile back. They told me stuff the other doc didnt... Like old doc told me that hubby had a normal number but there were some not moving, she left out that a lot of them where abnormal... So new doc is having him do blood work and another SA. Tomorrow I have to go in for blood work, they are going to test a few things. Old doc never told me to abstain from sex the night before blood work... He thinks my high prolactin levels may be from sex and nipple/breast stimulation the night before my lab work... So no sex/foreplay tonight. if the levels are still high, i get to start meds to correcrt it. Then we go from there... That's pretty much all I got out of the visit.


That's a great action plan and makes sense. See, that's why it's so important to go to a specialist. They take a deeper dive and look at things holistically.

Good for you!


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: We can only hope for the best and prepare for the worst.
love:Your FS makes sense.Hope you have a good/better results this time.


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive - Any new news with you??


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Conceive - Any new news with you??

Unfortunately, yes. Just started spotting minutes ago. :(


----------



## Conceive81

Great, now I get to feel fat and bloated during the holiday weekend without a baby on the way.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Conceive - Any new news with you??
> 
> Unfortunately, yes. Just started spotting minutes ago. :(Click to expand...

I'm sorry :( but maybe it's not actually AF?


----------



## Chris_25

Ugh this week coming up is exactly a year we been ttc :(
Which means I'm pretty much out of that "normal" range


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Ugh this week coming up is exactly a year we been ttc :(
> Which means I'm pretty much out of that "normal" range

Yup, I hear you. Full blown AF for me, having trouble getting out of bed :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive., :hugs: hopefully you can take it easy today.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh this week coming up is exactly a year we been ttc :(
> Which means I'm pretty much out of that "normal" range
> 
> Yup, I hear you. Full blown AF for me, having trouble getting out of bed :(Click to expand...

Ugh I'm sorry :( just stay in bed and try to sleep!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Ugh this week coming up is exactly a year we been ttc :(
> Which means I'm pretty much out of that "normal" range

Oh Chris,I know how you feel.I would be following you soon:hugs: .Sometime everything becomes so unbearable to me.But i pray your IUI works and you get a BFP.


----------



## Coolstar

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh this week coming up is exactly a year we been ttc :(
> Which means I'm pretty much out of that "normal" range
> 
> Yup, I hear you. Full blown AF for me, having trouble getting out of bed :(Click to expand...

I am so sorry :hugs:.


----------



## sadangel777

So sorry, Conceive -- *HUGS* I really thought this was it for you.

I plan on drinking tomorrow because I can ... you should do the same!! :)

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Coolstar

Well i guess that's one of the plus point for not falling pregnant :)We can drink as much as we want.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh this week coming up is exactly a year we been ttc :(
> Which means I'm pretty much out of that "normal" range
> 
> Oh Chris,I know how you feel.I would be following you soon:hugs: .Sometime everything becomes so unbearable to me.But i pray your IUI works and you get a BFP.Click to expand...

That's how I feel like I don't know how much I can take! Thanks, we will see but I don't have high hopes :(


----------



## s_love

Conceive, Im sorry about AF, I was really hoping this was it for you.

Chris and Cool, I know the year mark can mess with your mind, December is our year mark too. It just seems crazy to think of all the time weve put into it and nothing to show for it yet. 

Aknqtpie Im loving your profile picture, it made me giggle!

Angel- stranger things have happened than an egg hanging out longer than it should lol, just keep your fingers crossed and hope and pray!! If you do have to take December off, I hope it does you and your dh some good.

Well FS ordered a shit ton of blood work for me and the hubby this morning. He put a rush on the results, he said he should have them for me today and that if the levels are still high that I have a prescription for Bromocriptine waiting for me to start to normalize them. The FS is really knowledgeable and polite but he gives off a creepy vibe lol....Hubby also has to go back for another SA... they didnt have an opening until JANUARY!! I dont want to wait that long!


----------



## aknqtpie

January for an SA??? It's not like they have to help him ejaculate.... 

Glad my picture is making people laugh.. 

AFM - HCG results back, I was at 24 yesterday.. bleeding turned into passing a bunch more clots.. so maybe that was it??? Going in tuesday for more bloodwork.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Conceive, Im sorry about AF, I was really hoping this was it for you.
> 
> Chris and Cool, I know the year mark can mess with your mind, December is our year mark too. It just seems crazy to think of all the time weve put into it and nothing to show for it yet.
> 
> Aknqtpie Im loving your profile picture, it made me giggle!
> 
> Angel- stranger things have happened than an egg hanging out longer than it should lol, just keep your fingers crossed and hope and pray!! If you do have to take December off, I hope it does you and your dh some good.
> 
> Well FS ordered a shit ton of blood work for me and the hubby this morning. He put a rush on the results, he said he should have them for me today and that if the levels are still high that I have a prescription for Bromocriptine waiting for me to start to normalize them. The FS is really knowledgeable and polite but he gives off a creepy vibe lol....Hubby also has to go back for another SA... they didnt have an opening until JANUARY!! I dont want to wait that long!


It sure does mess with your mind! I guess u just never know in life I never thought I would be here. 
That's good let them run as much as they want! The first time I went to the FS they took 15 tubes of blood! Hopefully they call you back ASAP! There has to be something open before Jan keep harassing them!


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> January for an SA??? It's not like they have to help him ejaculate....
> 
> Glad my picture is making people laugh..
> 
> AFM - HCG results back, I was at 24 yesterday.. bleeding turned into passing a bunch more clots.. so maybe that was it??? Going in tuesday for more bloodwork.

:haha: yea seriously they don't have to help him! 
Maybe that was it! Hope u are doing ok


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, Love. I'll try to stay hopeful but sometimes I'm afraid to! Sounds like your FS really has it together &#8212; if it makes you feel better, mine is a little creepy, too, but it's all good if it gets us our BFP!  I'd keep calling to see if they have any cancellations!

Chris, Cool, our 1-year mark is in January, so I know how you feel, too. :(

AKNQTPIE, I hope that was it, too. Keep us posted.


----------



## Chris_25

Love and angel both of yours are creepy and mine is scary lol not sure why I'm afraid of him lol


----------



## sadangel777

Maybe you're scared of him because he's creepy? :haha:


----------



## s_love

Apparently if you're creepy then FS is your calling in life lol. 

Yeah it sounds like bullshit that we have to wait until January, but it is the naval hospital so I believe it. They only do SA at one facility for Tricare... They had an opening Dec 23 and 26 but we will be home in Texas so we had to take the next available which was January 2. Remember they took like 4 weeks to get me in for an MRI... For some reason that's just how it is with the naval hospital, everything like a month or so wait unless it's an absolute emergency. 

Also the doc did all with my results! Prolactin levels are still elevated so I start my meds tonight. Half a pill a night to see of I can handle it because apparently it makes a lot of women sick... So here goes nothing. I think until the HSG we aren't doing much else. But it's a start. And I only have to wait another week for that. 

Aknqtpie I hope you're feeling Ok, hopefully that was it :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

s_love - Are there any tricare facilities he could go to for the tests in Texas?


----------



## s_love

I'm sure there is but I'm not sure if we can go somewhere else. I don't know if the doctor would have to order it there or what since his duty station is San Diego and its not necessary but more of a "specialty" thing. He's not worried about it. The later the better for him because he is not looking forward to it.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yuck, what a pain.


----------



## s_love

Just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving ladies! I hope you all have a wonderful time with family and friends. Stay safe while driving/traveling!

Here's to a stress free day full of fun for all of us. Eat too much and have a couple drinks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Happy Thanksgiving to you too! I plan on having a couple of Orange Sherbet Mimosas! :) Thank you Pinterest!

I hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## Chris_25

Happy thanksgiving to you girls too! I had some sangria last night with the girls. I pretty much said screw it AF is prob on her way anyway!


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you too! I plan on having a couple of Orange Sherbet Mimosas! :) Thank you Pinterest!
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely day!

I love Pinterest! I get so many recipes off of it! Omg orange sherbert mimosa I need it now!


----------



## Coolstar

Happy thanksgiving to you all Ladies !! Njoy the day :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Chris - I will let you know how it is! The recipe has you making your own orange sherbet.. but that is too much work.. I just bought some hahaha


----------



## Conceive81

Hi ladies! 

Yesterday was tough. Had to wrap up a bunch of things at work before the holiday while feel sad and defeated and still cramping like hell. I had been cramping since Sunday and have bled more than usual this time so not too happy. Trying to be optimistic and thinking that perhaps it's good to have a heavy period maybe it's cleaning everything out. 

Another thing is, the scale had been creeping up and I really need to lose some weight, worried though that dieting will mess me up. 

I feel like my life is on hold, u know? And it's so frustrating. Feels like I've been ttc forever :(. On top of everything, my car was towed yesterday for accidentally leaving it on the street for more than 3 days. 400 dollars later I was feeling pretty upset so had a drink and went to bed. Spoke with a good friend for a bit first. Hoping today is a better day but dreading to see out friends newborn tonight afraid ill just break down.

I wish all of you a wonderful thanksgiving.


----------



## Coolstar

Conceive81: Oh so sorry for your cramps and your car :hugs:.And i know it can be so tough to visit a new born.Even i feel life is on a hold coz cant seem to think beyond ttc.Only thing we can do is keep trying and relax as much as we can.Hope today you feel much better :hug:.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Chris - I will let you know how it is! The recipe has you making your own orange sherbet.. but that is too much work.. I just bought some hahaha

Oh no way not making my own either lol


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Yesterday was tough. Had to wrap up a bunch of things at work before the holiday while feel sad and defeated and still cramping like hell. I had been cramping since Sunday and have bled more than usual this time so not too happy. Trying to be optimistic and thinking that perhaps it's good to have a heavy period maybe it's cleaning everything out.
> 
> Another thing is, the scale had been creeping up and I really need to lose some weight, worried though that dieting will mess me up.
> 
> I feel like my life is on hold, u know? And it's so frustrating. Feels like I've been ttc forever :(. On top of everything, my car was towed yesterday for accidentally leaving it on the street for more than 3 days. 400 dollars later I was feeling pretty upset so had a drink and went to bed. Spoke with a good friend for a bit first. Hoping today is a better day but dreading to see out friends newborn tonight afraid ill just break down.
> 
> I wish all of you a wonderful thanksgiving.

Oh no I'm sorry about the car! 
I know it's so hard :( stay strong <3


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Ladies! I Hope you all had a wonderful thanksgiving and were able to relax! 

Conceive - Sorry about your rough day yesterday, I hope today was better! 

Chris - Sherbert Mimosa was good.. but it is sweet. I made it with Brut champagne ... I don't drink champagne (like ever) so I went to buy some and I am like WHAT KIND DO I BUY! I was overwhelmed.. haha.


----------



## Chris_25

I don't know much about it either, but I do love champagne


----------



## s_love

Conceive- Im also sorry about your rough day, hopefully you had a great Thanksgiving.

I hope everyone had a great day. We spent the day with other couples who couldnt go home and some single marines. We had a couple cooking disasters and tore the turkey apart looking for the wishbone but never found it... it was stress free, entertaining and so fun... def needed.

We also wrapped up all of our left overs and took them to the base and gave them to the military police who had to stand duty... they were so grateful and that really made my night. 

Im not a champagne drinker either, but for our wedding we had this really light yummy champagne called Verdi ( https://www.verdispumante.com/ ) its cheap toO! Im sure to someone who drinks fancy champagne all the time its not great but for those of us who only dabble in it occasionally its good! Everyone Ive recommended it to has enjoyed it. Its like $7 a bottle at Walmart... I found it in Texas but havent found it in Cali yet. Although I did find the sparkletinis they make... which are also pretty yummy.


----------



## sadangel777

Love, we drank Verdi on Monday in our hotel (it came with the room) it was SO yummy! Champagne is usually very dry, but this one is so sweet and light! It's funny you brought that particular brand up! 

Conceive, I hope you are doing better today. I know how you feel about feeling as though you are on hold; that is how I feel all the time now. Like I'm floating in the middle of the ocean and everyone else is swimming past (or driving past on their Yachts!). It is a horrible feeling. I also need to lose weight and don't have any motivation. I hear that losing weight makes it easier to conceive; as long as you don't go on a super strict diet you will be fine.

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## s_love

The FS told me it would be in my best interest to lose some weight as well. Im not tall at all 5'2". Before I moved to Cali in April I fluctuated between 125-130... Im 155 now... It makes me sad to think how Ive gained so much weight. I just cant get motivated. Im scared that if I start exercising and losing weight Ill throw my cycle off more or my body will do something else stupid and then Ill have to go back instead of forward and try to fix that... But I dont want to be this weight anymore... and holiday eating sure isnt going to help!

Lol Angel that is funnY! I do love it though! Its probably my favorite. Only one time before have I had a really really expensive champagne and I didnt like it.


----------



## sadangel777

Love, I know what you mean -- I'm 5'3" and moved 115 when I moved up here; now I weigh close to 170!! My cousin lost weight and then got her BFP, but she was on Metformin for insulin resistance. I don't want to go to the trouble of losing weight and then gaining it all back if I get my BFP! But I hate my body right now. If I were PG, I wouldn't mind!


----------



## Coolstar

I am 5'4 and my weight is around 120 ,I am not over weight but still BFN :(


----------



## sadangel777

I hear ya, Cool :-( But I bet you rock any outfit you try on!!


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies!

Doing better today. fell in love with the newborn yesterday...was a bit sad but she kept making me smile. Thing is, I always wanted to be a mother, for as long as I can remember, and it just hurts my heart these days. Just keeping my fingers crossed for January but keep thinking, why can't I get this done naturally?

I'm a pretty tall girl, just about 5;11 and went over the 200 mark recently...I'm just going to start some portion control and exercise over the next couple of months but won;t do anything drastic. Couldn't exercise for a year due to a spinal issue, which is what helped me gain 25 lbs...:(

I'm feeling better about things today. Hubby said some things are easy for us, some are hard. Just how life is.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> Love, I know what you mean -- I'm 5'3" and moved 115 when I moved up here; now I weigh close to 170!! My cousin lost weight and then got her BFP, but she was on Metformin for insulin resistance. I don't want to go to the trouble of losing weight and then gaining it all back if I get my BFP! But I hate my body right now. If I were PG, I wouldn't mind!

My last ob gyn wanted to put me on metformin but I didn't have an insulin issue. He claimed it helped getting pregnant. I didn't take it because I didn't want to mess with my insulin, I already have a thyroid issue as it is. My new specialist was against that idea, too. 

I hate my body these days too, trying to be kind to myself though. I have always been very hard on myself and dieted most of my life. Trying a different way this time around.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> The FS told me it would be in my best interest to lose some weight as well. Im not tall at all 5'2". Before I moved to Cali in April I fluctuated between 125-130... Im 155 now... It makes me sad to think how Ive gained so much weight. I just cant get motivated. Im scared that if I start exercising and losing weight Ill throw my cycle off more or my body will do something else stupid and then Ill have to go back instead of forward and try to fix that... But I dont want to be this weight anymore... and holiday eating sure isnt going to help!
> 
> Lol Angel that is funnY! I do love it though! Its probably my favorite. Only one time before have I had a really really expensive champagne and I didnt like it.

Funny! I think the same thing! I remember when I was really slim my period was 2 weeks late once. But that was also because I was really dieting. I would not eat any carbs for months...probably part of the reason I can't get preggers now, I bet.


----------



## s_love

So I'm making a Christmas list for my mom and sisters, well I found a list from earlier in the year and it has all baby items on it... The crib I want, stroller, etc... I completely forgot about it. When I made I was so sure if be pregnant by now, kinda depressing now that I look at it.


----------



## aknqtpie

It was depressing looking at the sale ads yesterday. I should be around 16 wks :-( totally planning on buying a bunch of baby stuff on Black Friday. 

I am 5'2 and around 150.. Wishing I was closer to 130 :-(


----------



## s_love

I bet, sorry aknqtpie:hugs: that must have been hard

I wish I was closer to 130 too. My goal weight was always 120. I just gotta pull myself out of this funk and find motivation. I remember hitting 135-140 and thinking "I'm just prepping for baby" but now that excuse doesn't hold up.


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> I hear ya, Cool :-( But I bet you rock any outfit you try on!!

Angel:That is the only consolation i can give myself :) .
aknqtpie:I understand how tough it was on you.
Well i still rem last yr's black friday.I was thinking that this yr i would be shopping holding my baby in my arm or with a bump :cry:But i am nowhere closer to my goal then last yr.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am not in the holiday spirit at all this year. I just want to get to 2013.


----------



## s_love

Im not either. I really hope something puts me in the holiday mood. I normally love Christmas time... hoping that its just too early.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, we will probably decorate this weekend. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Conceive81

I always love the holidays and promised myself this year will be a quiet one. Hubby and I are looking forward to that. Putting a lot of prayer in for January. Will pray for everyone here too :)


----------



## Chris_25

I am pretty tall almost 5'8 and 125...


----------



## aknqtpie

Lucky B*^&$ Lol.. 

I weight 120 when I was in high school and did gymnastics and dance, but I don't ever anticipate getting back there.


----------



## Chris_25

Yea I'm a super grinch this year I'm looking for a Grinch ornament lol


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Lucky B*^&$ Lol..
> 
> I weight 120 when I was in high school and did gymnastics and dance, but I don't ever anticipate getting back there.

Lol yea but I'm out of shape can't walk a flight of steps without gasping for air lol I need to exercise and eat healthier


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> So I'm making a Christmas list for my mom and sisters, well I found a list from earlier in the year and it has all baby items on it... The crib I want, stroller, etc... I completely forgot about it. When I made I was so sure if be pregnant by now, kinda depressing now that I look at it.

:( doesn't it suck big time well keep that list u will use it one day


----------



## sadangel777

Aw, Love. I know what you mean about the Christmas list. I had a baby piggy bank I was saving change in to buy baby clothes, but I had to pack it because I couldn't bear the sight of it any more. Then, I got a stuffed baby elephant, and now I'm considering packing IT away, too, because it's sitting on my dresser and makes me sad every time I look at it. :-(


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> I am pretty tall almost 5'8 and 125...

U r underweight and need to put on some weight.Maybe putting on some weight will help you in ttc.


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Aw, Love. I know what you mean about the Christmas list. I had a baby piggy bank I was saving change in to buy baby clothes, but I had to pack it because I couldn't bear the sight of it any more. Then, I got a stuffed baby elephant, and now I'm considering packing IT away, too, because it's sitting on my dresser and makes me sad every time I look at it. :-(

Angel remove anything that makes you sad.
Well today i got a thermal shift :growlmad: just CD9 hope it was some error if not then i completely missed my window.


----------



## aknqtpie

Chris - Same here, I need to get my butt back to the gym.. I am totally out of shape!

Angel - I agree, put anything that makes you sad out of the way. I don't go into the room that we painted for the nursery because it makes me sad. I have my baby bogs I bought in there too :(

Cool - Hopefully it was a fluke and you aren't O'ing early.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I am pretty tall almost 5'8 and 125...
> 
> U r underweight and need to put on some weight.Maybe putting on some weight will help you in ttc.Click to expand...

My doctor said I'm good and don't need to gain. I eat constantly, but maybe need to change my eating habits I eat a lot of junk food.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris:I don't know why your doc said that.You would be underweight if you check your BMI.I agree we all must eat healthy.I rem an instance one of my friend long time back (around 5yrs back) told me her sister was having diff to conceive and her doc told her sis to put on weight and that helped her to conceive(I was not even listening properly what she was saying that time).I am and always was very particular about my weight but I have allowed myself to gain around 8lbs in the last 1.5yrs.

aknqtpie:Hope it is a fluke and even if it is not i just hope my results are good.


----------



## aknqtpie

My mom was 5'1 and 100lbs soaking wet when she was trying to get prego with me, they put her on shakes to fatten her up... WHY DIDN"T I INHERIT THOSE GENES???? Sorry.. hehe

You must have a really high metabolism, (lucky), assuming you have had your thyroid checked out.. for a while I had the opposite problem.. my thyroid was making my metabolism lower, but it corrected itself out.. or it was a fluke when I got my blood tested.. who knows. 

The BMI Calculator here https://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/ puts you right at normal weight for your height and size.. for me it puts me overweight... Honestly, I don't put much stock in BMI, it doesn't take into factor body types.. my DH is 6'3 and weighs 240, and it claims he is obese.. which he isn't by far.. he just has a bigger frame...


----------



## s_love

See the whole weight thing really throws me... Doctors and some people swear you need to be at an ideal weight.. But I know women who are everywhere from stick thin to obese and they've gotten preggo no problems. It's for that reason I don't really pay much attention to weight and ttc. My doc just told me to lose some weight just so I can lead a more healthy life.


----------



## Coolstar

I had my thyroid checked out.In fact when i went to the doc 1st time i told my DH if i have any problem it might be thyroid.But luckily they came out good but who knows like aknqtpie said it might be fluke that cycle.
When i was 17/18yrs i was over weight.I was 136 and then i decided to lose weight and lost around 33lbs.So i know how hard it is to lose weight.


----------



## Coolstar

love:Even i agree.I have seen so many ladies who are as thin as a stick or over weight fall pregnant so easily.My weight is fine but still i don't release f&&&*** egg. :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Bodies are such weird things..


----------



## s_love

Thats the truth. A few years ago when I was in good shape and working out all the time with a trainer he told me not to pay attention to the BMI calculators and such. He told me that they dont take into consideration muscle weighing more than fat and that some people build muscle more quickly than others. Also he said they dont take into consideration things like breasts... not every 5'2" female has the same cup size and that can make a big difference... I mean Im a freaking DD at 5'2" but I have friends who are the same height and around the same size as me but B cups... I just wouldnt pay too much attention to it unless your doctor is very determined that its the only way to get your BFP.


----------



## aknqtpie

When I put on my freshman 40 ... Most of it went to my boobs... I went from a B to a DD... Hate having big boobs, it's so hard finding cute lingere that fits!


----------



## s_love

I know right! Except I never wear lingerie... Seriously I have 1 time on my wedding night and he had it off before he could appreciate it. I do not have any confidence to wear lingerie! But more power to the ladies who do!! 

I hate that all the cute bras are smaller sizes and I can never not wear a bra!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> See the whole weight thing really throws me... Doctors and some people swear you need to be at an ideal weight.. But I know women who are everywhere from stick thin to obese and they've gotten preggo no problems. It's for that reason I don't really pay much attention to weight and ttc. My doc just told me to lose some weight just so I can lead a more healthy life.

So very true! My sis in law is literally 80 pounds and never eats anything and she got pregnant the first try twice so I don't know if I believe all that weight stuff


----------



## s_love

So I just bought my husband's cousin (who's having a little girl, Khloe, in early December) and a friend of mine (who just had her son, Jackson, at the beginning of November) "Baby's First Christmas" ornaments... and I bought another friend of mine an "Expecting Couple" family ornament because they dont know what they are having yet and the baby is due in 2013.... *insert feeling sorry for myself sigh* I know they are going to love them, and that makes me happy, but it just depressed me more. Lol why do I do this to myself?! The whole time I was thinking "I was so sure Id be buying one of these for myself this year..." 

:wine: < thats me, right now : )


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> My mom was 5'1 and 100lbs soaking wet when she was trying to get prego with me, they put her on shakes to fatten her up... WHY DIDN"T I INHERIT THOSE GENES???? Sorry.. hehe
> 
> You must have a really high metabolism, (lucky), assuming you have had your thyroid checked out.. for a while I had the opposite problem.. my thyroid was making my metabolism lower, but it corrected itself out.. or it was a fluke when I got my blood tested.. who knows.
> 
> The BMI Calculator here https://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/ puts you right at normal weight for your height and size.. for me it puts me overweight... Honestly, I don't put much stock in BMI, it doesn't take into factor body types.. my DH is 6'3 and weighs 240, and it claims he is obese.. which he isn't by far.. he just has a bigger frame...


Yes, I always had a fast metabolism I wa very skinny growing up but now I'm a good weight. Yes, I was told I'm at a normal weight so that shouldn't e the issue. It's my damn egg that's not cooperating with the sperm lol or both are not cooperatin with my uterus! Lol 
And yes I had my thyroid checked along with everything else checked.
Are u taking thyroid medication? My mom takes synthroid. 

Also u are correct it depends on the body frame like your dh my dh also he's like 190 and 5'9 so he's considered obese prob too but def doesn't look it lol


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> So I just bought my husband's cousin (who's having a little girl, Khloe, in early December) and a friend of mine (who just had her son, Jackson, at the beginning of November) "Baby's First Christmas" ornaments... and I bought another friend of mine an "Expecting Couple" family ornament because they dont know what they are having yet and the baby is due in 2013.... *insert feeling sorry for myself sigh* I know they are going to love them, and that makes me happy, but it just depressed me more. Lol why do I do this to myself?! The whole time I was thinking "I was so sure Id be buying one of these for myself this year..."
> 
> :wine: < thats me, right now : )

Ugh that's rough I'll be doing that soon also for a few close friends expecting. We just have to do our best and be happy for them. That was nice of you though! :) I cut out exchanging with many people. It gets too crazy plus I have 6 nieces and nephews to buy for.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Thats the truth. A few years ago when I was in good shape and working out all the time with a trainer he told me not to pay attention to the BMI calculators and such. He told me that they dont take into consideration muscle weighing more than fat and that some people build muscle more quickly than others. Also he said they dont take into consideration things like breasts... not every 5'2" female has the same cup size and that can make a big difference... I mean Im a freaking DD at 5'2" but I have friends who are the same height and around the same size as me but B cups... I just wouldnt pay too much attention to it unless your doctor is very determined that its the only way to get your BFP.

That's very true because I'm a 34c and I have bigger boobs then some people who are heavier


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> I know right! Except I never wear lingerie... Seriously I have 1 time on my wedding night and he had it off before he could appreciate it. I do not have any confidence to wear lingerie! But more power to the ladies who do!!
> 
> I hate that all the cute bras are smaller sizes and I can never not wear a bra!

Don't worry I never wear lingerie not even on my wedding night because I was too drunk lol but I think in 6.5 years knowing him I wore it once I'm just not into it


----------



## s_love

My hubby's family isnt big on Christmas but they do a get together and we do the White Elephant Present Exchange thing... his family is HUGE so Im very thankful for that. My side of the family is usually just my parents, my sisters and their men... no kids to buy for so its not so bad. But Im trying to get into the spirit and buying stuff for others is helping a little.


----------



## aknqtpie

I hate that about bras... The only ones that are cute and fit right are found at VS or Nordstroms.. and I hate having to shell out $60 for a good bra.. also we don't have a VS up here, so I have to order and pray it is comfortable :(

I found out this last week that my DH's nephew (who is like 19 or 20) knocked up his gf.. WTF is up with these kids who can just be so irresponsible and just bam you are pregnant! I was pissed off about it, and my DH is like oh stop it.. Ugh. 

THat was nice of you to buy holiday ornaments, still hoping we can have ornaments for 2013 :)


----------



## s_love

Ill tell you what, if I dont get to buy a "Baby's First Christmas" or Expecting Couple ornament by December 2013, I will literally lose my mind! Ill be in a psych ward somewhere they dont decorate for Christmas so it wont even matter then! :wacko:


----------



## Conceive81

s_love, I'm with you. I'll drive myself crazy if it doesn't happen soon. I have been dying to smell that baby smell...and it's really starting to tick me off! I go through periods of being pissed off, then sad, then optimistic, then pissed, then sad. I hate it. Good on you for buying those ornaments, I know it's hard.

I thought I was into the holidays, because I've been listening to my Christmas music, but I just haven't had the heart to put up the tree. I'm so disappointed these days, in so many different things, it just doesn't seem fair. Why can't this just happen? If I ovulate, his sperm is fine, why isn't this happening? I'm sooo confused.

As far as weight goes, I don't know if it really plays a huge factor, honestly. I got pregnant over 10 years ago when I was not being very kind to my body. First time ever with unprotected sex and preggers. I was always dieting then and making sure I didn't gain a pound.

Now, I cut out coffee, eat very healthy, get in a good walk every day, don't smoke, barely drink and nothing. Not fair. I thought I was fine until today and I'm SO pissed all of a sudden, like I could punch a wall in. Everyone asked me when we are going to start trying on Thursday night and I just said that we would start in January, since that's when we are trying the IUI...it broke my heart. I also hate lying.

Why am I so damn hormonal today. It's the last day of AF, I shouldn't be so moody.


----------



## s_love

Oh Conceive I know! I'm tired of the ups and downs and mood swings! I was hormonal on Thursday and Friday... everything was making me tear up! Like mid-sentence I'd have to stop talking and compose myself! I wasn't even talking about sad things! But I understand where you are coming from... it sucks not have a complete answer and not understanding everything that's going on with our own bodies! Fingers crossed that your IUI is the last piece of the puzzle and you get a January BFP!

I hope you get into the Christmas spirit soon. Just because its such a fun time of the year, I would hate for you to not enjoy yourself :hugs:


----------



## s_love

View attachment 520975


Saw this and thought we could all use a little inspiration : )


----------



## aknqtpie

Love it! I am pessimistic this weekend.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Ill tell you what, if I dont get to buy a "Baby's First Christmas" or Expecting Couple ornament by December 2013, I will literally lose my mind! Ill be in a psych ward somewhere they dont decorate for Christmas so it wont even matter then! :wacko:

And I will be your roommate


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> I hate that about bras... The only ones that are cute and fit right are found at VS or Nordstroms.. and I hate having to shell out $60 for a good bra.. also we don't have a VS up here, so I have to order and pray it is comfortable :(
> 
> I found out this last week that my DH's nephew (who is like 19 or 20) knocked up his gf.. WTF is up with these kids who can just be so irresponsible and just bam you are pregnant! I was pissed off about it, and my DH is like oh stop it.. Ugh.
> 
> THat was nice of you to buy holiday ornaments, still hoping we can have ornaments for 2013 :)

That shit pisses me off! I will never understand it and here I sit waiting for AF to come some time today or tomorrow but I can def feel it ready to begin :(


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> s_love, I'm with you. I'll drive myself crazy if it doesn't happen soon. I have been dying to smell that baby smell...and it's really starting to tick me off! I go through periods of being pissed off, then sad, then optimistic, then pissed, then sad. I hate it. Good on you for buying those ornaments, I know it's hard.
> 
> I thought I was into the holidays, because I've been listening to my Christmas music, but I just haven't had the heart to put up the tree. I'm so disappointed these days, in so many different things, it just doesn't seem fair. Why can't this just happen? If I ovulate, his sperm is fine, why isn't this happening? I'm sooo confused.
> 
> As far as weight goes, I don't know if it really plays a huge factor, honestly. I got pregnant over 10 years ago when I was not being very kind to my body. First time ever with unprotected sex and preggers. I was always dieting then and making sure I didn't gain a pound.
> 
> Now, I cut out coffee, eat very healthy, get in a good walk every day, don't smoke, barely drink and nothing. Not fair. I thought I was fine until today and I'm SO pissed all of a sudden, like I could punch a wall in. Everyone asked me when we are going to start trying on Thursday night and I just said that we would start in January, since that's when we are trying the IUI...it broke my heart. I also hate lying.
> 
> Why am I so damn hormonal today. It's the last day of AF, I shouldn't be so moody.

Oh I am in the same exact boat as you and feel that way and don't understand what's wrong with my body either! That's why I'm buying a grinch ornament this year and dh bought me a kitchen towel that says bah humbug


----------



## aknqtpie

Good Morning ladies!

I hope you all have a good day! It is football sunday, my Seahawks are back from bye week and ready to beat the dolphins... also ready to see the Saints whoop up on the 49ers... I LOVE football.. hehe. Makes my sunday :)


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> I hope you all have a good day! It is football sunday, my Seahawks are back from bye week and ready to beat the dolphins... also ready to see the Saints whoop up on the 49ers... I LOVE football.. hehe. Makes my sunday :)

Big football fan here too! Texans fan lol and Id like to point out that I have been a Texans supporter for many years and Im not jumping on the bandwagon like so many people I know because they are having a good season! Those people make me angry! :growlmad:

Im also looking forward ti the Saints and 49ers and Green Bay and the Giants.

Hubby is on duty today so I get to relax on the couch by myself today and be a bum :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

Lol, my friend gives me a hard time. I have been a Colts fan for a long time, but they don't play the games on TV up here.. but they play all the Seahawks games up here. Plus it is easy to get down and watch the games in Seattle. I have liked the Seahawks since I was a kid anyways, they just sucked until the last 5 years haha. So I say the Colts are my AFC team and Seahawks are my NFC team. Both teams have awesome rookie QBs who are doing great! 

The Seahawks are vying for first place in the division.. so they have to win and SF has to lose!


----------



## Chris_25

Well I'm out AF came today what a shocker I don't know how much more I could take I'm just not mentally strong enough anymore.


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: Chris, I am so sorry:-(


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Well I'm out AF came today what a shocker I don't know how much more I could take I'm just not mentally strong enough anymore.

Sorry hon. I find that what helps me is to start planning on next steps, that seems to help in getting me out of the funk of disappointment. That said, what are your next steps?


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks, I feel numb I look like a zombie I'm sick to my stomach I'm torturing my body I'm falling apart! I'm going to the FS tomorrow even though he wanted me to do 3 cycles of the same medication first before seeing him but fuck that I'm going tomorrow and I want stronger shit.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris:Oh so sorry dear.It's a good idea that you are going to FS tomm.Just stay strong.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Thanks, I feel numb I look like a zombie I'm sick to my stomach I'm torturing my body I'm falling apart! I'm going to the FS tomorrow even though he wanted me to do 3 cycles of the same medication first before seeing him but fuck that I'm going tomorrow and I want stronger shit.

I hear you. Are you only doing the oral meds or injectables? What about IUI?


----------



## s_love

Im sorry Chris :hugs: hopefully your FS hears you out and gives you what you want. Sometimes I feel like we have to be pushy and flat out tell them what we want otherwise we dont get it. They see so many people everyday I feel like we get lost in a crowd, and they will never know how bad we want this so they start us off slow and expect us to wait.


----------



## aknqtpie

I agree.. stand firm on what you want. Hopefully the FS will get you stronger stuff!!


----------



## s_love

Im so hormonal today. Society should be glad that I dont have a job and Im not out around innocent bystanders today. I could literally take some heads off. My face broke out something awful.. Like Im a 16 year old kid or something. This bc is screwing me up... SOOOOOO glad Im only on it til Thursday.


----------



## aknqtpie

I hate that.. I have been breaking out the last few days too.. including on my chest... not sure if I am having a reaction to switching shampoos.. it is starting to die down, but really weird. Why can't I have photoshopped skin!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

So I just saw this and thought it was a good reminder for myself, and thought I might share it for you all, and hopefully it will help brighten your day :) 

https://www.morningbash.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/7-rules.jpg

I especially like rule #7, a smile can make any day brighter :)


----------



## s_love

I like that!

Number 5 and 6 are def the ones I need to work on!


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, I feel numb I look like a zombie I'm sick to my stomach I'm torturing my body I'm falling apart! I'm going to the FS tomorrow even though he wanted me to do 3 cycles of the same medication first before seeing him but fuck that I'm going tomorrow and I want stronger shit.
> 
> I hear you. Are you only doing the oral meds or injectables? What about IUI?Click to expand...

Yes, only doing a low dose of oral meds and ovidrel to time ovulation. I did iui twice so far


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Im sorry Chris :hugs: hopefully your FS hears you out and gives you what you want. Sometimes I feel like we have to be pushy and flat out tell them what we want otherwise we dont get it. They see so many people everyday I feel like we get lost in a crowd, and they will never know how bad we want this so they start us off slow and expect us to wait.

Yes, I am going to do that I'll even tell him to give me multiple eggs ill sign a release form if I have to! I wonder if people ever did that before? Ill let u guys know how it goes I dunno


----------



## Chris_25

Those are all so true I like that thanks for sharing. 
Im searching for Number 4


----------



## aknqtpie

I am in search of them all.. Number 5 is definitely one I need to work on. 

Having a depressed day today. It is all those stupid commercials with cute little kids... I saw Breaking Dawn over the weekend.. and that made it worse... I want a little Renesme.. the little girl is so cute! :)


----------



## sadangel777

chris, good luck with the fs. love is right, you have to be very assertive, almost agressive, with them.

love, i hear u! my skin is all wonky too, but it always has been.

sold my fertility monitor today, and now im sad. havent used it since i saw the new fs and it obviously never got me my bfp, but now i feel like im giving up on my dream, even though i havent.


----------



## s_love

Awwww angel I'm sorry. Why'd you sell it? 

I know that even though you aren't giving up the feeling that you are is awful. Just remember it's just a break, a much needed break, and you'll be back at it in no time. I wish I could help make the feeling go away.


I feel helpless today. I hate being at the mercy of other people. I'm scared that after my HSG on Thursday that they still won't give me the Clomid or other medicine to help me OV. I don't want December to be a bust too! I didn't OV in October and this whole month has been a waste because I don't have meds... That's 2 wasted months! It just makes me sick. I really hope everything goes well.

Which brings me to my next question... For the ladies who have done the HSG, how long did the procedure take? And also, how quickly do you get results? Do they explain everything right there or does a doctor call you later to discuss it?my husband asked for a day of leave so he could take me, even tho I told him he didnt have to. But he sd he wants me to take the Valium they provided so I won't be anxious. Did everyone get Valium and antibiotics?


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, I feel numb I look like a zombie I'm sick to my stomach I'm torturing my body I'm falling apart! I'm going to the FS tomorrow even though he wanted me to do 3 cycles of the same medication first before seeing him but fuck that I'm going tomorrow and I want stronger shit.
> 
> I hear you. Are you only doing the oral meds or injectables? What about IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, only doing a low dose of oral meds and ovidrel to time ovulation. I did iui twice so farClick to expand...

Ah yes, sorry, should have read your siggy. After speaking with my RE, she seemed adamant about injectibles vs. oral meds. I'm with everyone else, push, push, push! Stand up for your right to be a mama!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Awwww angel I'm sorry. Why'd you sell it?
> 
> I know that even though you aren't giving up the feeling that you are is awful. Just remember it's just a break, a much needed break, and you'll be back at it in no time. I wish I could help make the feeling go away.
> 
> 
> I feel helpless today. I hate being at the mercy of other people. I'm scared that after my HSG on Thursday that they still won't give me the Clomid or other medicine to help me OV. I don't want December to be a bust too! I didn't OV in October and this whole month has been a waste because I don't have meds... That's 2 wasted months! It just makes me sick. I really hope everything goes well.
> 
> Which brings me to my next question... For the ladies who have done the HSG, how long did the procedure take? And also, how quickly do you get results? Do they explain everything right there or does a doctor call you later to discuss it?my husband asked for a day of leave so he could take me, even tho I told him he didnt have to. But he sd he wants me to take the Valium they provided so I won't be anxious. Did everyone get Valium and antibiotics?

Hi Love, I know how you feel. Hopefully I can help with the HSG stuff. I had mine done a little over 2 months ago. The procedure lasted about 15 minutes. They walk you through the whole process. I only took tylenol and antibiotics. I didn't take the vicodin they had prescribed because I didn't want more drugs (I had been on back meds for months and it did a number on my liver). Anyway, it's not that it's painful but it's just like bad menstrual cramps and being around someone with your legs wide open during a bad menstrual cramp is just uncomfortable. It was over before I knew it and I got the results a few days later (I called though, to ask if they were in, the sheet I had told me that I had to wait a week or two).

Also, regarding your other posts, I had to be really pushy and borderline bitchy with my last ob gyn for clomid alone. I spent a lot of time finding my current specialist, and I really like her staff. I'm paying a pretty penny for everything as of January, since it isn't covered, but it's worth it for my comfort.

I wish you the best of luck, I know you have to jump through hoops because of the military system, but you will get there.

Oh and if you have valium, I would take it. It will just make the whole thing more bearable. If you think you can handle it without it, go for it. I was ok with just the tylenol.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> chris, good luck with the fs. love is right, you have to be very assertive, almost agressive, with them.
> 
> love, i hear u! my skin is all wonky too, but it always has been.
> 
> sold my fertility monitor today, and now im sad. havent used it since i saw the new fs and it obviously never got me my bfp, but now i feel like im giving up on my dream, even though i havent.

It's only a break, but I'm sorry to see that you are sad...don't ever give up on your dream, it will happen.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Awwww angel I'm sorry. Why'd you sell it?
> 
> I know that even though you aren't giving up the feeling that you are is awful. Just remember it's just a break, a much needed break, and you'll be back at it in no time. I wish I could help make the feeling go away.
> 
> 
> I feel helpless today. I hate being at the mercy of other people. I'm scared that after my HSG on Thursday that they still won't give me the Clomid or other medicine to help me OV. I don't want December to be a bust too! I didn't OV in October and this whole month has been a waste because I don't have meds... That's 2 wasted months! It just makes me sick. I really hope everything goes well.
> 
> Which brings me to my next question... For the ladies who have done the HSG, how long did the procedure take? And also, how quickly do you get results? Do they explain everything right there or does a doctor call you later to discuss it?my husband asked for a day of leave so he could take me, even tho I told him he didnt have to. But he sd he wants me to take the Valium they provided so I won't be anxious. Did everyone get Valium and antibiotics?


It wasn't as bad as everyone made it out to be which is why I was so petrified. Don't get me wrong it def wasn't pleasant and the part tht hurt the most was when they blow up the uterus I screamed for a second with that and my friend heard me from outside lol then the pain goes right away I took 3 Motrin before going in and I also took a klonopin to calm my nerves. The whole thing took about less than 5 minutes and the doctor told me everything was clear right there.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, I feel numb I look like a zombie I'm sick to my stomach I'm torturing my body I'm falling apart! I'm going to the FS tomorrow even though he wanted me to do 3 cycles of the same medication first before seeing him but fuck that I'm going tomorrow and I want stronger shit.
> 
> I hear you. Are you only doing the oral meds or injectables? What about IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, only doing a low dose of oral meds and ovidrel to time ovulation. I did iui twice so farClick to expand...
> 
> Ah yes, sorry, should have read your siggy. After speaking with my RE, she seemed adamant about injectibles vs. oral meds. I'm with everyone else, push, push, push! Stand up for your right to be a mama!Click to expand...

I'm so nervous to go today and see what he says! I have a few questions for him and hope I get to ask them all. Something is wrong I just know it plus I get a severe migraine during ovulation and a severe migraine the day before my period. That is how I know I'm out before gettig my period.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> chris, good luck with the fs. love is right, you have to be very assertive, almost agressive, with them.
> 
> love, i hear u! my skin is all wonky too, but it always has been.
> 
> sold my fertility monitor today, and now im sad. havent used it since i saw the new fs and it obviously never got me my bfp, but now i feel like im giving up on my dream, even though i havent.

Thanks angel and as for you this break will be a good thing and I give u a lot of credit to have that strength! I need a break too


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> chris, good luck with the fs. love is right, you have to be very assertive, almost agressive, with them.
> 
> love, i hear u! my skin is all wonky too, but it always has been.
> 
> sold my fertility monitor today, and now im sad. havent used it since i saw the new fs and it obviously never got me my bfp, but now i feel like im giving up on my dream, even though i havent.

Aawww angel, just don't lose hope.I was chatting with one of bnb ladies, even she is suffering from very low progesterone.She said she tried for 3.5yrs before conceiving her first and now she is trying for her second.And she told me that when you hold the baby you feel ttc for so long and the pain was so worth.We are all in the same boat and here to help each other out when one is feeling low.Just relax your break!!I would be taking a break from Jan maybe 2 or 3 months (I know that's a long time but i guess i need it).


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie:I like 5 and 6.Thanks for sharing with us :)
Chris and love:All the best for your appointment with FS and HSG.Keep us posted .


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, everyone. I think the break will help.

Love, my HSG only lasted a couple of minutes, and they gave me antibiotics but nothing for pain. I'd take the valium because it will help calm you down! They gave me the results right there; the doc said everything looked good, and I asked him if there were any blockages, and he said no. So don't be afraid to ask questions! They may not offer up any info unless you do.


----------



## s_love

Thank you for all the info ladies! I feel better knowing what I'm walking into. I really hope they give me the results right there and then the FS gives me something right away to get me OVing. 

Well I woke up this morning and was sitting on the couch watching tv when I was motivated to work out. So I did and I just finished! I busted out an older set (from 3 years ago) of workout DVDs and did the first session. I lost about 30 lbs the last time I used them regularly (5 times a week) and watched what I ate. So I know they work if I'm dedicated to them. And 30 ls is pretty much exactly what I want to lose now, so I'm going for it. They aren't anything fancy like P90x, Insanity or any of those, but they are tried and true. They are called Shape Bikini Body Camp (like Shape Magazine). You can find them on eBay and Amazon for like $9. I highly suggest them. They do cardio, light weights and use the workout bands. Lol sorry for rambling about working out, Im just motivated and still pumped from my workout. It feels good to sweat! :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

I always feel so much better after I workout.. maybe I should do that lol


----------



## Chris_25

Working out always helps but to er my ass to do it is the issue lol

Ok so I went to the FS today and he basically gave me a choice if I want to have a laporoscopy but he doubts they will find anything. He also mentioned ivf but he said he can tell I'm not ready for that just yet. Which I pretty much am not but I told him I want injectables and he didn't really want to give me them he said there's a high chance of multiples especially because I have good egg reserve and high AMH. So he agreed and said he will give me the gonal f but a very low dose. I don't care give me 10 eggs at this point! So now I've been on the phone with the insurance company because its not covered by pharmacy but it's under medical and the doctors office has to send a form for authorization and hopefully will be covered! I almost fell on the floor when the pharmacist told me its $3500 for 4 injections! Anyway so I would use that along with ovidrel and he gave me a script for progesterone suppositories and I'm not sure why but I noticed it after I left. I have to start the injections by Thursday and I'm praying they ship me the medication on time! 

Angel- how did you get the gonal?


----------



## s_love

Holy shit balls! $3500!? I hope it gets taken care of! I'm glad things went well for you. So what do you think about having multiples? Honestly I'd be stoked to have twins.


----------



## aknqtpie

You could be the next octomom! j/k! I am glad that the FS is doing what you want.. and I hope you get your BFP!!

AFM - I haven't bled at all today!! Yay!! I had a little brownish tinged CM.. but otherwise.. so far so good! I had more blood taken, so I will know my exact numbers tomorrow. I POAS, and it was an extremely faint line... and since it was a cheapy with blue dye.. it could very well of been an evap line. Hopefully I can give you all the BFPs and I can take a BFN from one of you!! :) 

Honestly, as long as my HCG is around 5ish... and I am not bleeding (going to give myself another 2 days before doing anything).. I am going to try right away!

I think 2013 is our year :)


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Holy shit balls! $3500!? I hope it gets taken care of! I'm glad things went well for you. So what do you think about having multiples? Honestly I'd be stoked to have twins.

I almost had heart failure in cvs when they told me the price lol
I would love twins lol


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> You could be the next octomom! j/k! I am glad that the FS is doing what you want.. and I hope you get your BFP!!
> 
> AFM - I haven't bled at all today!! Yay!! I had a little brownish tinged CM.. but otherwise.. so far so good! I had more blood taken, so I will know my exact numbers tomorrow. I POAS, and it was an extremely faint line... and since it was a cheapy with blue dye.. it could very well of been an evap line. Hopefully I can give you all the BFPs and I can take a BFN from one of you!! :)
> 
> Honestly, as long as my HCG is around 5ish... and I am not bleeding (going to give myself another 2 days before doing anything).. I am going to try right away!
> 
> I think 2013 is our year :)

Lolol that's what the doctor said to me you don't want to be on tv lol 
I really hope it's stopped now and u can go move on! BFN coming your way following it with a bfp!


----------



## Chris_25

I'm at work right now and want to just break down and cry hard! I'm just so frustrated and just keep hearing about a pregnancy everyday! I'm so sick of it! I keep calling my doctors office to send the forms over to my insurance company so I can get this medication sent to me by tomorrow, because that is when I have to start it! The nurse tells me "oh don't worry we will do it" I called back and said well you know what I am worried! How do I know they even received the fax from the insurance company? it's like no one cares or does their job! :( So now if I don't get this injection by tomorrow I have to take off a cycle.


----------



## aknqtpie

I hate dealing with dr office admin and insurance companies. Don't worry about bothering them... On all the blood tests I have done, if I don't hear from my dr by 1 the next day... I call.


----------



## sadangel777

So sorry, Chris! *HUGS*

I hope they get it straightened out. Keep calling and bugging them til they do!!

It's easy for these things to upset us, because we want this so badly. Try to calm down, though that's easier said than done!


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> I'm at work right now and want to just break down and cry hard! I'm just so frustrated and just keep hearing about a pregnancy everyday! I'm so sick of it! I keep calling my doctors office to send the forms over to my insurance company so I can get this medication sent to me by tomorrow, because that is when I have to start it! The nurse tells me "oh don't worry we will do it" I called back and said well you know what I am worried! How do I know they even received the fax from the insurance company? it's like no one cares or does their job! :( So now if I don't get this injection by tomorrow I have to take off a cycle.

Sorry Chris :hugs: Ive learned that people have no sense of urgency unless the situation concerns them. Most people dont understand the importance we put on not missing 1 cycle. You know everyone will tell you "Oh its just another month" but to us that month is a bitch and heart breaking. Keep calling!! Fingers crossed they get everything fixed for yoU!


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks girls people just don't care, but i've been harrassing them all day and I can care less if they flag my chart *crazy patient* lol I called the insurance company again and surprisingly my doctors office filled out the form and sent the prescription over. Now I have to wait for the inusrance to contact me once it's settled so they can verify where they can send it. I won't be home tomorow so it will have to be left on my doorstep and hopefully it will be safe out there lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad they got you taken care of! I am sure it will be fine. Do you have a neighbor who could put it in the house or something though, if you are worried?


----------



## Chris_25

Not really they all work. I usually have packages left on my doorstep but if someone wants to steal my gonal f injections that's just sick lol


----------



## aknqtpie

I can just see someone.. "WHY AM I NOT GETTING HIGH" ..


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: Don't worry much, relax and i am sure it will work this cycle (I know, I know it is easier said then done).
aknqtpie:It's a good news that u did not bled yest.Hope u can start ttc soon 
love:When is your HSG?
angel:I hope you are feeling better today and relaxing your break.
About me, I am CD13 today and yest I did opk but it was -ve but i observed EWCM so i just hope and pray that i do ov this cycle.I usually get shift latest by CD13 or CD14.Not sure whether i would ov late or not ov at all.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> I can just see someone.. "WHY AM I NOT GETTING HIGH" ..




:haha:


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris: Don't worry much, relax and i am sure it will work this cycle (I know, I know it is easier said then done).
> aknqtpie:It's a good news that u did not bled yest.Hope u can start ttc soon
> love:When is your HSG?
> angel:I hope you are feeling better today and relaxing your break.
> About me, I am CD13 today and yest I did opk but it was -ve but i observed EWCM so i just hope and pray that i do ov this cycle.I usually get shift latest by CD13 or CD14.Not sure whether i would ov late or not ov at all.


Thanks. Keep testing and keep bd ing just to be sure and I have faith you will ovulate! <3


----------



## Chris_25

I'm really curious as to why the doctor gave me progesterone suppositories? Do you girls use them? If so how many days? Could I have low progesterone and he didn't tell me? I'm confused


----------



## Coolstar

As far as i know progesterone suppositories are taken after ov to prevent mc and are usually given to those who have low progesterone or had mc.I asked my doc for progesterone suppositories but he did not give me :(


----------



## aknqtpie

You should call the office and at least speak to the nurse and find out.


----------



## sadangel777

Chris,

They gave me progesterone suppositories last month after my follicle scan showed my lining was just a little less thick than they like to see. Taking the suppositories after OV helps to thicken the lining and help implantation. This cycle, my lining was thick enough so I didn't need to take them. I think it varies from cycle to cycle, and if you take Clomid, it can thin your lining out.

I wouldn't fret; taking them won't hurt. I had a m/c years and years ago, and I wish I knew then what I do now, because I wasn't being monitored hardly at all and sometimes I wonder if measures could have been taken to prevent it. :( You are in good hands, it sounds like.


----------



## Coolstar

I guess the doc does not want to take any chance if you fall pregnant.aknqtpie is right you should ask them,they wont tell you if you don't ask them.


----------



## sadangel777

P.S. I took them a few days after my trigger shot up until my AF was due. They can make your AF a little late; she told me to test on day of AF and if BFN, to stop taking them and wait for AF.


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks girls so I guess it will help if anything and I'm happy he gave them to me. I have to go to the gonal class tomorrow so I will ask the nurse then :)


----------



## aknqtpie

HCG = 9 ... WHAT WHAT! 

I know that under 5 is officially not pregnant.. BUT ... I will take a 9... because no more blood draws! I told her I will just POAS, because it is cheaper than getting blood drawn every week.


----------



## s_love

Yay girls I'm so glad that stuff is working out for everyone!


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> HCG = 9 ... WHAT WHAT!
> 
> I know that under 5 is officially not pregnant.. BUT ... I will take a 9... because no more blood draws! I told her I will just POAS, because it is cheaper than getting blood drawn every week.

Yay that's good news at least I'm happy for you :)


----------



## Chris_25

I just cried my eyes out so hard I'm emotionally drained out and don't think I can do this anymore. The good news is they are sending me the injections overnight and it's 100% covered and the bad news is that I didn't realize we were depleting our funds with each iui! Our insurance gave us $10k for a lifetime but I somehow got the crazy thought that it was just for ivf and didn't realize money was being taken from the iui. So now I'm down to 5k left and still wanted to do a few more IUI's but am totally confused :( I'm going to go see if I can take out another insurance through my job as well because I'm currently using my husbands we have Cigna. So hopefully I can get 2 insurances even though I have to pay it might be worth it if they cover a high amount if and when we do need it. I'm so scared and depressed.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> I just cried my eyes out so hard I'm emotionally drained out and don't think I can do this anymore. The good news is they are sending me the injections overnight and it's 100% covered and the bad news is that I didn't realize we were depleting our funds with each iui! Our insurance gave us $10k for a lifetime but I somehow got the crazy thought that it was just for ivf and didn't realize money was being taken from the iui. So now I'm down to 5k left and still wanted to do a few more IUI's but am totally confused :( I'm going to go see if I can take out another insurance through my job as well because I'm currently using my husbands we have Cigna. So hopefully I can get 2 insurances even though I have to pay it might be worth it if they cover a high amount if and when we do need it. I'm so scared and depressed.

Don't panic, you'll figure it out. It's annual enrollment now at most companies. Do you have an idea of your insurance coverage at your work?


----------



## Chris_25

I'm not sure what the coverage would be but I'm a government employee so there are a few options. I'm going to see what ghi offers


----------



## s_love

Chris have you only had the 2 IUIs? So they were 2500 a piece but covered completely by insurance? Don't stress yourself too much, you don't need that extra stress on you! Everything has a way of working out, I'm sure this will too!:hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

Yes, I've done 2 IUI's I know like I needed this added stress now! Ugh why must this be so expensive and I'm going to start a petition that all health insurance needs to cover as much fertility as needed!


----------



## s_love

I would totally sign! When I was looking online I saw that most women said they paid $300-400 and a lot of them claimed they werent covered by insurance. Why is yours so much more expensive? Or are these ppl just talking out of their asses?

I was trying to figure out last night where our insurance stands with injectables... I know they are infertility but usually they cover most meds, just not procedures. Im starting to worry about if my hubby and I will ever be able to do an IUI. HSG at 1 today, hoping for no bad news.


----------



## s_love

Soooo I just had to share..... SO whenever I get on this website I always come to this chat thread first, sometimes its the only one I check. But today Im sitting here and decided to go through all of them and I clicked on one and went back like a week because it had been awhile since I was on and a girl had announced her BFP and everyone was congratulating her... well she posted something along the lines of "thanks for the support its been a really rough journey, glad this crazy journey is over" well I looked at her signature thinking maybe shes a long term ttc.... shes only been trying for 1 month and 3 weeks... like are you fucking kidding me?! Im glad she got her BFP but to call it a really rough journey.... like it seriously made me put my coffee down and just shake my head. If a month is a rough journey, then wtf are we facing, an epic voyage? Sorry, Im hormonal and venting!


----------



## Coolstar

It's really sad that most insurance plan does not cover infertility :-( .My plan wont cover my progesterone test also.I have no clue what i am going to do if Clomid does not work for me this cycle.I cannot go to FS :( .
love i am sure your results would come out good.
Chris don't worry much.It wont do you any good.Something will work out and who knows maybe this cycle you would end up with BFP.Keeping my fingers Xed for everyone.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Soooo I just had to share..... SO whenever I get on this website I always come to this chat thread first, sometimes its the only one I check. But today Im sitting here and decided to go through all of them and I clicked on one and went back like a week because it had been awhile since I was on and a girl had announced her BFP and everyone was congratulating her... well she posted something along the lines of "thanks for the support its been a really rough journey, glad this crazy journey is over" well I looked at her signature thinking maybe shes a long term ttc.... shes only been trying for 1 month and 3 weeks... like are you fucking kidding me?! Im glad she got her BFP but to call it a really rough journey.... like it seriously made me put my coffee down and just shake my head. If a month is a rough journey, then wtf are we facing, an epic voyage? Sorry, Im hormonal and venting!

I can totally relate :wacko:. Luckily she is not going through what we are going through otherwise she would have hit insanity.Most of the ladies whom i used to talk initially in bnb have got BFP :cry: .I just hope we end our epic voyage soon.And hun you don't have to say sorry for venting out :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

I had someone on another thread make a comment about how they are wanting a BFP, but they are just wanting to at least see the line to know they had one.. I'm like WTF? I'm like don't say that.. you want to have it and keep it for 40 weeks!!!


----------



## s_love

I dont understand people's thoughts and logic... I really dont. People really need to think before they speak/write. I had to unsubscribe from that thread. The more I read the more pissed off I got and I realized that all the women on that thread were no where all at about the 3 month mark... It just made me feel awful. 

Still anxiously awaiting my appt... I called my FS beforehand to ask what the plan was after the procedure... waiting for her to call me back. I hope I get good news, I get some meds to make me O and I get back in the game...I hate waiting.


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd! I hope you get the good stuff!! You ladies all deserve to get a BFP.. and get one that sticks :)


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> I would totally sign! When I was looking online I saw that most women said they paid $300-400 and a lot of them claimed they werent covered by insurance. Why is yours so much more expensive? Or are these ppl just talking out of their asses?
> 
> I was trying to figure out last night where our insurance stands with injectables... I know they are infertility but usually they cover most meds, just not procedures. Im starting to worry about if my hubby and I will ever be able to do an IUI. HSG at 1 today, hoping for no bad news.


Ok, so basically my stupid insurance company told my doctors office the wrong information! Apparently I only had $10k to use all together and that included medication, sonos, blood, iui's etc... they had told us the $10k would be used for IVF and we didn't know the money would be coming out of that $10k for all these things! So basically that leaves me to $5k left and I might go over my limit and have to pay out of pocket, because my injectable medication was so expensive and now the iui, bloods, sonos... I am going to enroll into a different insurance company. 

Good luck with the HSG and let us know as soon as you can!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Soooo I just had to share..... SO whenever I get on this website I always come to this chat thread first, sometimes its the only one I check. But today Im sitting here and decided to go through all of them and I clicked on one and went back like a week because it had been awhile since I was on and a girl had announced her BFP and everyone was congratulating her... well she posted something along the lines of "thanks for the support its been a really rough journey, glad this crazy journey is over" well I looked at her signature thinking maybe shes a long term ttc.... shes only been trying for 1 month and 3 weeks... like are you fucking kidding me?! Im glad she got her BFP but to call it a really rough journey.... like it seriously made me put my coffee down and just shake my head. If a month is a rough journey, then wtf are we facing, an epic voyage? Sorry, Im hormonal and venting!

Holy shit that deserves a slap! A long journey my ass! If she only knew what one was :wacko:


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> It's really sad that most insurance plan does not cover infertility :-( .My plan wont cover my progesterone test also.I have no clue what i am going to do if Clomid does not work for me this cycle.I cannot go to FS :( .
> love i am sure your results would come out good.
> Chris don't worry much.It wont do you any good.Something will work out and who knows maybe this cycle you would end up with BFP.Keeping my fingers Xed for everyone.


It's a damn shame what these insurance companies are doing! It's not fair :cry:


----------



## s_love

So I was just down in the OB/GYN office to take a preggo test before this HSG and another lady was in there taking a test and she got a BFP. She was so excited, she hugged the nurse that gave her the results and she practically knocked the poor lady down. I want to be that happy haha.

Well now I'm in the waiting room waiting for to be called. This Valium is kinda kicking my butt. I've never taken it before. 5mg and I feel really relaxed lol. Guess I'm a light weight when it comes to pills.


----------



## Coolstar

All the best love !! Yes i can imagine how excited that lady must be when she got a BFP :) .


----------



## s_love

Well that wasn't horrible but defiently wouldn't want to so it again!
First the doctor broke 3 of the plastic speculum things! And kept saying "well maybe this isn't supposed to happen today". Then the cathitor popped out so they had to do it again. Then the big news: apparently I don't have a left Fallopian tube... And the right is partially blocked. Fml.


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: I am sorry. What did the doctors say was your next step?


----------



## Coolstar

Oh so sorry love... :( .I think there is a surgery to remove the blockage.What did your doc say ?


----------



## s_love

Not sure, the doc said it wasn't severely blocked so maybe the dye cleared it out. He said to wait and talk to my FS about my options. I broke down once I got I to the elevator and was walking to my car. Even my husband was upset. He just took me to Michaels to buy crafting supplies to cheer me up. He snuck away to Target and got me the old school "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" and my favorite frap from Starbucks. I'm so sad right now.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am sorry you are going through this. But I am glad you were able to get this done, so now you know how to move forward. Hopefully the dye cleared the blockage. :hugs: Go home and watch old school Grinch and have a glass of wine and relax.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Not sure, the doc said it wasn't severely blocked so maybe the dye cleared it out. He said to wait and talk to my FS about my options. I broke down once I got I to the elevator and was walking to my car. Even my husband was upset. He just took me to Michaels to buy crafting supplies to cheer me up. He snuck away to Target and got me the old school "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" and my favorite frap from Starbucks. I'm so sad right now.

Oh i am so sorry love.My eyes just welled up when i read your post :cry:.I am sure the blockage was not much and the dye did clear it up.Pls don't lose hope.We all are here for you :hugs: Do talk with your doc tomm.Lets see what he has to say.


----------



## Coolstar

I was searching the net and found out an article about blocked fallopian tube.Many options are given for treatment https://coloradofertility.blogspot.com/2011/02/blocked-fallopian-tubes.html .You can have a look and it will give you a better idea when you talk with your doc.Pls stay strong.


----------



## s_love

Thanks ladies. I'm just crushed and defeated right now. I just wanted good news. It's like one step forward, 10 steps back. I'm glad we found out but at the same time I'm wondering why there always something wrong. Can't we catch a break every once and awhile and hear "everything's good". I really don't know how much more of this I want to so. It's emotionally draining and I'm tired of doing it.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Well that wasn't horrible but defiently wouldn't want to so it again!
> First the doctor broke 3 of the plastic speculum things! And kept saying "well maybe this isn't supposed to happen today". Then the cathitor popped out so they had to do it again. Then the big news: apparently I don't have a left Fallopian tube... And the right is partially blocked. Fml.

Oh wow so now what?


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Not sure, the doc said it wasn't severely blocked so maybe the dye cleared it out. He said to wait and talk to my FS about my options. I broke down once I got I to the elevator and was walking to my car. Even my husband was upset. He just took me to Michaels to buy crafting supplies to cheer me up. He snuck away to Target and got me the old school "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" and my favorite frap from Starbucks. I'm so sad right now.

I'm so sorry u have to go through this and the dye most likely cleared that up. For now just try to wait and talk to the FS I'm sure he will have answers for you to get it resolved!


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Well that wasn't horrible but defiently wouldn't want to so it again!
> First the doctor broke 3 of the plastic speculum things! And kept saying "well maybe this isn't supposed to happen today". Then the cathitor popped out so they had to do it again. Then the big news: apparently I don't have a left Fallopian tube... And the right is partially blocked. Fml.
> 
> Oh wow so now what?Click to expand...

Don't know right now... Gotta wait for FS to call me back. I just feel like this is so unfair. Like don't I have enough problems ttc? Why can't I have 2 tubes? And why did no one see this earlier? That's what I want to know


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm just crushed and defeated right now. I just wanted good news. It's like one step forward, 10 steps back. I'm glad we found out but at the same time I'm wondering why there always something wrong. Can't we catch a break every once and awhile and hear "everything's good". I really don't know how much more of this I want to so. It's emotionally draining and I'm tired of doing it.

I know u want to hear that everything is good, but at the same time you don't want to hear that! At least they can fix this for you and u have an answer as to what is the problem. Everything is going to be ok keep ur head up and sty strong we r all here for support<3


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Well that wasn't horrible but defiently wouldn't want to so it again!
> First the doctor broke 3 of the plastic speculum things! And kept saying "well maybe this isn't supposed to happen today". Then the cathitor popped out so they had to do it again. Then the big news: apparently I don't have a left Fallopian tube... And the right is partially blocked. Fml.
> 
> Oh wow so now what?Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know right now... Gotta wait for FS to call me back. I just feel like this is so unfair. Like don't I have enough problems ttc? Why can't I have 2 tubes? And why did no one see this earlier? That's what I want to knowClick to expand...

Yes, I know it's aggrevating but that was the only way to tell I believe is trough the hsg! That's why I want a laporoscopy because who knows what could be going on that they can't see


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Soooo I just had to share..... SO whenever I get on this website I always come to this chat thread first, sometimes its the only one I check. But today Im sitting here and decided to go through all of them and I clicked on one and went back like a week because it had been awhile since I was on and a girl had announced her BFP and everyone was congratulating her... well she posted something along the lines of "thanks for the support its been a really rough journey, glad this crazy journey is over" well I looked at her signature thinking maybe shes a long term ttc.... shes only been trying for 1 month and 3 weeks... like are you fucking kidding me?! Im glad she got her BFP but to call it a really rough journey.... like it seriously made me put my coffee down and just shake my head. If a month is a rough journey, then wtf are we facing, an epic voyage? Sorry, Im hormonal and venting!

Love, you have me in STITCHES! Hilarious! Epic voyage, lol...Just goes to show you that we are stronger than we think we are. If she thought 1 month and 3 weeks was hard, sheesh!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm just crushed and defeated right now. I just wanted good news. It's like one step forward, 10 steps back. I'm glad we found out but at the same time I'm wondering why there always something wrong. Can't we catch a break every once and awhile and hear "everything's good". I really don't know how much more of this I want to so. It's emotionally draining and I'm tired of doing it.

I think this isn't horrible news, in my frank opinion. You have one tube that will be functional, chances are the dye helped clear out a good portion. This explains why you have been having a hard time, but it's definitely treatable through a laparoscopy OR they may scan you again to see if the dye cleared it out.


----------



## s_love

It's just upsetting that even with a clear tube I don't get my 25% each month like everyone else. It just seems unfair.its just a starting to add up and get to me.

Also I don't believe that Tricare will over the lapcoscopy if I need surgery to clear the tube. I was looking at the cost without insurance and it said anywhere fr $1700-2500 per procedure. Ugh I don't want to think about all of this.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> It's just upsetting that even with a clear tube I don't get my 25% each month like everyone else. It just seems unfair.its just a starting to add up and get to me.
> 
> Also I don't believe that Tricare will over the lapcoscopy if I need surgery to clear the tube. I was looking at the cost without insurance and it said anywhere fr $1700-2500 per procedure. Ugh I don't want to think about all of this.

I hear you. I know it's hard but taking it one step at a time is the best you can do right now. Answers will come and you'll have a plan. You came this far, 1700 dollars won't stop you from getting what you want and deserve.


----------



## s_love

$1700 or higher will defiently delay us for awhile though.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> It's just upsetting that even with a clear tube I don't get my 25% each month like everyone else. It just seems unfair.its just a starting to add up and get to me.
> 
> Also I don't believe that Tricare will over the lapcoscopy if I need surgery to clear the tube. I was looking at the cost without insurance and it said anywhere fr $1700-2500 per procedure. Ugh I don't want to think about all of this.



I might be paying for that in a few months, well that's if we are able to.


----------



## s_love

I woke up in such a bad mood this morning. Thinking about the cost of everything, not being able to get a hold of the FS, and just still upset with yesterdays news. I have a migraine from hell that isnt helping. 

Chris when will you know if you are doing it or not? Have you gotten any pricing on it? I just googled it thats what came up, I was hoping someone had a concrete number.


----------



## Chris_25

Ugh I know the feeling I had such a big fight with my boss this stress here is not helping the process my body was shaking and I got such a migraine too!
I haven't priced it yet, but i'm kind of afraid to. The cost of everything has really gotten to my nerves also.


----------



## sadangel777

So sorry, Love -- *HUGS* I know that must be so upsetting. I hope you get results soon, and fingers crossed that the dye cleared the blockage. 

Sounds like everyone is having a hard time. You can tell we have all been trying way longer than a month and a half!!

The cost of things is getting to me, too; it's one of the reasons I sold my monitor. I'm definitely taking next month off because it is just getting to be too much.

I'm drinking more than I normally do (not much at all, but enough to take the edge off some nights). It's hard to make yourself relax, but some days I'm just like F-it, F-everything!! 

Try to take it easy, girls. If I were a millionaire, I'd pay for us to take a trip somewhere for a week!


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> So sorry, Love -- *HUGS* I know that must be so upsetting. I hope you get results soon, and fingers crossed that the dye cleared the blockage.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is having a hard time. You can tell we have all been trying way longer than a month and a half!!
> 
> The cost of things is getting to me, too; it's one of the reasons I sold my monitor. I'm definitely taking next month off because it is just getting to be too much.
> 
> I'm drinking more than I normally do (not much at all, but enough to take the edge off some nights). It's hard to make yourself relax, but some days I'm just like F-it, F-everything!!
> 
> Try to take it easy, girls. If I were a millionaire, I'd pay for us to take a trip somewhere for a week!

Its so funny you should say that Angel, I told my husband the other night that if we won the powerball, I would round up all the ladies on this thread and pay for IVF for all of us. If only I had won! Ive been drinking like a glass of wine a night, done feel bad, sometimes its what we need.

Im honestly feeling like throwing a pity party for myself haha. I know weve said it like a million times but life just isnt fair. I want good news! I want us to all get good news and bfps! 

Ive been reading all morning about having 1 fallopian tube, its making me not feel as horrible as I did yesterday, but that in combination with everything else is still lurking in the back of my mind reminding me how difficult this is going to be. :nope:


----------



## aknqtpie

Angel.. you should like me... over the last two months.. I have drank more than I have drank in the last year...


----------



## aknqtpie

They don't have the powerball up here :( Almost had someone buy me a ticket!!!! 

I think the holidays are making it tenfold worse right now... just because all the advertisements for christmas stuff... cute little kids.. Ugh. Makes it way worse.


----------



## Coolstar

Angel where had you been ??We were missing you here.I know u r taking a break but pls we need you here more then your office people :kiss: .
love : Did you have a talk with your doc ? I am keeping my fingers Xed that the dye did clear up the blockage.
I know everyone is having such a hard time.I was telling my DH yest wish even i could check my tubes.Who knows what's going on down there :growlmad:.


----------



## s_love

No still haven't talked to her. Called again and left another message for her to call me back. Their office closes early on Fridays, so hopefully I get a call before this evening. I just want to know what my next step is. Like do I need to come in, can she call out meds for me to try and OV? Do I need to schedule another HSG to see if the blockage was cleared? Too many questions, not nearly enough answers.


----------



## sadangel777

Love, I know what you mean! Some good news would be nice right about now. I wish you had won Powerball, too! Drink a glass of wine for me -- I think I'll be buying a bottle of Verdi tonight.

AKNQTPIE: I think I have, too, but only because I never drank before except at weddings and such. 

Cool, you are so sweet! :) I am a reporter now, so they keep me busy! Half the time I am out on assignment; I'll try to sign on more often!


----------



## Coolstar

Oh i forgot to mention that yest i had a big fight with my DH.He just picked up a stupid issue and started fighting with me.As if i have less problems in my life, I really wanted to hit him yest but fortunately controlled myself.I got +opk on Wed so i guess i ovulated yest but due to the fight we could not do bd properly :(.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> Oh i forgot to mention that yest i had a big fight with my DH.He just picked up a stupid issue and started fighting with me.As if i have less problems in my life, I really wanted to hit him yest but fortunately controlled myself.I got +opk on Wed so i guess i ovulated yest but due to the fight we could not do bd properly :(.

Sorry Cool. I hate it when little things like that get in the way! Its like timing can just never be right for someone reason, but hopefully yall can BD tonight and catch it. 

Ok so update... different FS called than what I expected and he told me to call back on Wednesday of next week because he doesnt have the full report. Also he said the only next step is hubby doing his SA... I asked about meds and stuff and he said that it wasnt in the plan right now... wtf. Ugh!

Also I decided to tell my 2 sisters and a close friend of mine about the tube... All I did was end of getting pissed off. Everyones answer to me was "Well theres always adoption, or why dont you get a surrogate?"
1. We want to exhaust every possibility of making our own before we adopt. Its not out of the question, but everyone would love a baby that they have made. Plus adoption is also financially out of the question at the moment.
2. If I cant afford to do IVF, what makes you think that we would be able to afford to put my egg and his sperm in someone else? And pay her on top of that?
3. Theres no indication that I cant carry my own child just because Im having difficulties conceiving. And I want the pregnant experience... all the good and bad.
I love how everyone close to me just gives up so quickly and is like move on and adopt or pay someone to have your kid....


----------



## Chris_25

Love don't listen to people they say stupid things and just don't understand! 
You will be able to conceive! My friends mom got pregnant a few times with 1 tube and that's all u need is just 1! 
I wish one of us could win money. I heard if u go to Europe u pay one price and they give u unlimited ivf. Maybe we can go live in Italy or Greece for a while lol
So anyway I did my first gonal injection last night and I went to prime it beforehand an the medication shot out across the room and I wasted some good thing I pointed it away from my eye lol then I went to pick up the progesterone went home and had a big empty box! The stupid girl didn't know they were in the fridge.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Oh i forgot to mention that yest i had a big fight with my DH.He just picked up a stupid issue and started fighting with me.As if i have less problems in my life, I really wanted to hit him yest but fortunately controlled myself.I got +opk on Wed so i guess i ovulated yest but due to the fight we could not do bd properly :(.

Ugh I'm sorry make sure u BD again tonight did u get to BD yesterday?


----------



## aknqtpie

I think I heard in the UK if you are an egg donor, then you don't have to pay for IVF.. if only they had something like that here :(


----------



## s_love

Yeah, if that was the case Id consider doing a surrogate to carry for us, if I didnt have to pay for it. I really want the pregnancy experience though.


----------



## aknqtpie

Me too. My DH was saying that if for some reason I couldn't conceive again, that we could look at adopting... which up here there are a lot of children that are in foster homes/end up getting adopted due to parental situations.. and although I would love to provide a home for those who need it.. I still want to go through the process myself. Maybe after I have one child, we can look at fostering a child too. 

A feel good story for you ladies. A friend of mine had a hard time conceiving.. not sure how long they tried or what her situation was, but they ended up fostering two boys, and ended up adopting them, they also adopted a third little boy. Probably within a year of her adopting the third baby, she found out she was pregnant. She had her little boy earlier this year. In my mind, it showed me that God does have a plan, and that had things not worked out that way, those three boys may not have had a good loving home, like they do now. 

Hope that was a feel good story, and not a make everyone sad story. :)


----------



## s_love

That is a good story. Makes me happy for the little boys and your friend. Its good to know there are still such selfless people in the world. Fostering and adopting children isnt a bad idea, and honestly Id like to be able to give back and give a child a good home, but I do want one of my own. :thumbup:


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies,

It's been a rough week, hasn't it? I think one of the project managers I work with is scared of me. I totally ripped his head off this morning. It was not due to the ttc thing, just that I'm tired of people passing on the buck, which is similar to what the healthcare system does, isn't it?

aknqtpie, thanks for the story. It's so true, I've heard so many women getting pregnant after adoption.

S_love, I hear you about the money, that is why we are waiting till January. It's going to cost me 2700 for 3 months of IUI's (including the monitoring, scans, etc.) and 1700 for the injectables. That's over 4000. A heck of a lot of money. It would cost less if we went with one month, but they have a deal where they cut the price down for 3, so I figured, in case I'm hugely disappointed after IUI number 1, I have the 2 following months.

I know based on my life to date, that whenever I go through a hardship, there is a good lesson learned. Just not sure what this one is yet.

I hope everyone has a restful weekend.


----------



## s_love

Im guessing the lesson to all of our ttc journeys is patience and learning to value every little thing we have. Because when the time comes they we have our little ones in our arms, we will value it so much more than other people. Im guessing it has to be that, because if not then its lost to me.

2 more people on fb announced pregnancies today. I stayed off fb alllll day today and then I opened it and boom there it was right in my face. My hubby is out having boys poker night, which Im thankful for. Im sitting here on the floor next to my Christmas tree, playing on my computer (researching laproscopy, insurance policies, IUI, meds....) crying and having a glass of wine. I think I really am losing it. Im totally not happy. All I want is to be happy.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Im guessing the lesson to all of our ttc journeys is patience and learning to value every little thing we have. Because when the time comes they we have our little ones in our arms, we will value it so much more than other people. Im guessing it has to be that, because if not then its lost to me.
> 
> 2 more people on fb announced pregnancies today. I stayed off fb alllll day today and then I opened it and boom there it was right in my face. My hubby is out having boys poker night, which Im thankful for. Im sitting here on the floor next to my Christmas tree, playing on my computer (researching laproscopy, insurance policies, IUI, meds....) crying and having a glass of wine. I think I really am losing it. Im totally not happy. All I want is to be happy.

Yes, that's what everyone keeps telling me that I will appreciate is so much more. Cry and let it out and drink more wine! I have a hobby and you know what it is? Crying lol so when dh tells me to get a hobby that what it is! As for fb try to stay away I deleted it 2 weeks ago it was just too much this is the longest I've gone without it we will see how long I last. Honestly it feels so good not to have it though!


----------



## Conceive81

I'm with Chris. I actually started using facebook because I had family far away after getting married. It was back when it wasn't as popular. I recently deleted my account a few months back because it became a social competition tool. I was fed up of having old ppl pop up to add me just to see where I am at in life and then never say a word...just not a good use of time.

I'm also with Chris on letting it all out. Sometimes we need a good cry. I just had one the other day over all my frustrations, this being one of them. It's ok to let it out. Without rain, the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Im guessing the lesson to all of our ttc journeys is patience and learning to value every little thing we have. Because when the time comes they we have our little ones in our arms, we will value it so much more than other people. Im guessing it has to be that, because if not then its lost to me.
> 
> 2 more people on fb announced pregnancies today. I stayed off fb alllll day today and then I opened it and boom there it was right in my face. My hubby is out having boys poker night, which Im thankful for. Im sitting here on the floor next to my Christmas tree, playing on my computer (researching laproscopy, insurance policies, IUI, meds....) crying and having a glass of wine. I think I really am losing it. Im totally not happy. All I want is to be happy.

When I had a really bad breakdown last year, a good friend of mine told me that you make your heaven and you make your hell. It really is all about perspective and it could be so much worse. I know it's so hard sometimes but if you really think about it, you are going to be ok. You have your limbs, your health, your partner, your safety, food and shelter. It will be ok, this will happen. I learned not to talk about this kind of thing with close family because of your experience. They tend to want to solve things for you and that may be something you're not ready for. That's why I think this place is a blessing, because not only are we trying to conceive, but most of us are also battling so many other stressors...


----------



## aknqtpie

Oh love.. I am sorry you are having a bad night :hugs: Cry it all out.. sometimes it makes you feel better... 

Here is something to read online that will provide some humor... Laughter can also make you feel good (especially after crying!!!) https://itjustgetsstranger.blogspot.com/2011/12/snuggie-texts.html


----------



## Blossom92

Hello All, Im rather new.. My boyfriend thinks im crazy because when i take a pregnancy test i liturally stare it out, take photos and then take it apart!! Oh and i shine a torch over it!! Am i Bonkers? :/


----------



## sadangel777

Love, I know how you feel. :( I just want to be truly happy, and I feel like the only way I'll ever be happy is to be a mom. Life is so much harder to deal with when you aren't happy and feel helpless to do anything about it.

As for Facebook, I've wanted to delete it SO many times, but it is a valuable tool for me since I'm a journalist and can't bring myself to delete it. I do hide many, many people!!

Blossom, welcome to the forums! No, you aren't crazy. I think we've all been there ourselves; we are just so desperate for that BFP!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Oh i forgot to mention that yest i had a big fight with my DH.He just picked up a stupid issue and started fighting with me.As if i have less problems in my life, I really wanted to hit him yest but fortunately controlled myself.I got +opk on Wed so i guess i ovulated yest but due to the fight we could not do bd properly :(.
> 
> Ugh I'm sorry make sure u BD again tonight did u get to BD yesterday?Click to expand...

I thought I ovulated on Thur since i got +opk on wed but today i got a good shift so maybe i ovulated yest.I should have followed your advice and have done bd yest also.But yest i was having back pain so did not feel like doing the deed.


----------



## sadangel777

That's OK, Cool -- my FS told me if you are stressed or don't feel like doing it, you shouldn't BD. He said if you aren't both comfortable, it might not work. :) It made me feel a little better about how very little we BD.


----------



## Coolstar

Conceive81:I agree that there is something to learn in every experience.I guess we will come out stronger once we are through this phase.
Blossom92:Welcome to the forum.
love:I am so sorry you are having such a hard time.Dont listen to your sisters or friends, i have seen ladies getting pregnant with 1 tube.No i am telling you just to make you happy,if you have 1 tube and they can make u ov that's enough.
Chris:How are things going? Did you ovulate.
aknqtpie:When would u start ttc again?

*The night is darkest just before the dawn *.I feel our dawn will come soon.Just keep going.


----------



## sadangel777

Looking forward to the dawn, wherever or whenever it is!

I got a trigger shot, so I def should have OV; however, we BD the right day and he didn't 'finish' ... then we BD on his birthday, but it was 2 days after I was sposed to OV. So I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. But I test on Monday if I don't get AF before then. :) Still a teensy bit hopeful.


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> That's OK, Cool -- my FS told me if you are stressed or don't feel like doing it, you shouldn't BD. He said if you aren't both comfortable, it might not work. :) It made me feel a little better about how very little we BD.

The only good thing about ttc for so long is that now i don't stress much with bd.Nowadays we just ttc near my ov day and rest of the month we are so tired that we cant even think about :sex:


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Looking forward to the dawn, wherever or whenever it is!
> 
> I got a trigger shot, so I def should have OV; however, we BD the right day and he didn't 'finish' ... then we BD on his birthday, but it was 2 days after I was sposed to OV. So I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. But I test on Monday if I don't get AF before then. :) Still a teensy bit hopeful.

Yes i am sure the dawn would come soon :)
*Hope* is an amazing feeling.I mean even if i don't bd on the right day still i have a little hope and I hope for a miracle.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Conceive81:I agree that there is something to learn in every experience.I guess we will come out stronger once we are through this phase.
> Blossom92:Welcome to the forum.
> love:I am so sorry you are having such a hard time.Dont listen to your sisters or friends, i have seen ladies getting pregnant with 1 tube.No i am telling you just to make you happy,if you have 1 tube and they can make u ov that's enough.
> Chris:How are things going? Did you ovulate.
> aknqtpie:When would u start ttc again?
> 
> *The night is darkest just before the dawn *.I feel our dawn will come soon.Just keep going.

Not yet I'm currently on CD 6 and I go in tomorrow to check my follies.


----------



## aknqtpie

I started ttcing yesterday ... :blush:


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie said:


> I started ttcing yesterday ... :blush:

Oh wow, wish u all the luck :flower:


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> I started ttcing yesterday ... :blush:

Fingers crossed for ya! :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Thanks ladies  it was nice to be able to take advantage of DH again.


----------



## s_love

AF started today, I guess from coming off of BC. Unpleasant surprise.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> AF started today, I guess from coming off of BC. Unpleasant surprise.

Sorry, Love...I hope it passes easily so you can move on to the next cycle.


----------



## s_love

So sorry to be nothing but negative lately, but one last vent... So ever since the HSG appt my husband has gone from saying "when we have kids" to "if we ever have kids" I know it shouldn't bother me, but he just sd it again while we were sitting here watching football... Makes me sad, like he's giving up.

Good news, I've lost 4 lbs working out all week : ) slow but it's coming off and tht makes me happy.


----------



## aknqtpie

Men are stupid. 

Congrats on losing 4 lbs!!! That is awesome!


----------



## Conceive81

Love, you should tell him not to say that. And yes, men are stupid :growlmad:


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> So sorry to be nothing but negative lately, but one last vent... So ever since the HSG appt my husband has gone from saying "when we have kids" to "if we ever have kids" I know it shouldn't bother me, but he just sd it again while we were sitting here watching football... Makes me sad, like he's giving up.
> 
> Good news, I've lost 4 lbs working out all week : ) slow but it's coming off and tht makes me happy.

At least AF will came and will leave soon so u can move on...
Tell him he's not allowed to say that only we are! Good for you losing 4 pounds!


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> I started ttcing yesterday ... :blush:

:happydance:


----------



## sadangel777

Sorry love. Its great you are losing weight!


----------



## aknqtpie

TTCing is back on hold... started spotting a little yesterday, and bleeding again today.. So over this crap already.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> So sorry to be nothing but negative lately, but one last vent... So ever since the HSG appt my husband has gone from saying "when we have kids" to "if we ever have kids" I know it shouldn't bother me, but he just sd it again while we were sitting here watching football... Makes me sad, like he's giving up.
> 
> Good news, I've lost 4 lbs working out all week : ) slow but it's coming off and tht makes me happy.

Yes i agree with others, talk with him and tell him that you don't like it when he says that.I hope that you have a talk with you FS soon so that you can take the next step.
And congrats for losing weight :thumbup:.


----------



## sadangel777

Was sposed to test tomorrow a.m., but I stored up pee and tested tonight because I didn't want bad news right before work since I have to work early tomorrow. :bfn: as I expected. :cry:

Guess I won't get my Christmas wish. And my mom wonders why it doesn't excite me any more. I don't have a complete family to share it with.

Officially off the TTC wagon now. Maybe we will BD by accident on the right day and he won't have any issues. But the future is looking pretty bleak.

I'm going to go drink now.


----------



## s_love

Angel- Im so sorry hun. Im sending you lots of love. I hope you can get into the Christmas spirit somehow. I feel the same way though. 

Talked to hubby about his word choice, he said he didnt think it made a difference. He still made a snarky ass comment after that "if is probably more accurate" but he said he will watch it. He was moody all day today so it was probably the wrong time to talk to him about it. 

1 year ladies. 1 freaking year. December 1, 2011 is when we first started ttc. Its been a looooong year. Hopefully this next year doesnt have so much disappointment.

Still keeping my fingers crossed that you ladies get your BFP by the new year!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Was sposed to test tomorrow a.m., but I stored up pee and tested tonight because I didn't want bad news right before work since I have to work early tomorrow. :bfn: as I expected. :cry:
> 
> Guess I won't get my Christmas wish. And my mom wonders why it doesn't excite me any more. I don't have a complete family to share it with.
> 
> Officially off the TTC wagon now. Maybe we will BD by accident on the right day and he won't have any issues. But the future is looking pretty bleak.
> 
> I'm going to go drink now.

I'm sorry take a break now and drink on! You are right so many people keep telling me it's when they took a break and weren't trying that it happened.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Angel- Im so sorry hun. Im sending you lots of love. I hope you can get into the Christmas spirit somehow. I feel the same way though.
> 
> Talked to hubby about his word choice, he said he didnt think it made a difference. He still made a snarky ass comment after that "if is probably more accurate" but he said he will watch it. He was moody all day today so it was probably the wrong time to talk to him about it.
> 
> 1 year ladies. 1 freaking year. December 1, 2011 is when we first started ttc. Its been a looooong year. Hopefully this next year doesnt have so much disappointment.
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed that you ladies get your BFP by the new year!

Mister cranky pants needs to take it down a notch lol 
I know the 1 year mark really stinks my 1 year mark was actually on Nov 30 I think. It absolutely stinks. Hopefully it will happen soon for us!


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> TTCing is back on hold... started spotting a little yesterday, and bleeding again today.. So over this crap already.

Ugh what are the doctors saying?


----------



## aknqtpie

Haven't talked to them. They are supposed to call me back in a day or two for something else. I think it's just the sex that did it.. it tapered off yesterday late afternoon so we BD'd again last night.. and there was some bleeding this AM.. but it wasn't my normal AF bleeding.. or I am having a m/c bleeding.. so I think the BDing shook something loose. I am going to wait another few days before BDing again though. 

Love - Men are so unbelievably stupid sometimes. When I am upset or venting about something, he makes comments that I don't want to hear... I'm like just listen and don't speak... and his response is "wouldn't you rather me be truthful?" .... No... Humor me. 

You could respond to his "if" rather than "When" statement with "If you ever get laid again..."

Hopefully you were able to relax last night :)


----------



## sadangel777

AAAARGH. Duchess Kate is pg. ... of Course. She's rich, beautiful, and now she has everything. Easy peasy. 

I'm just SO angry today. I could just die.


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> AAAARGH. Duchess Kate is pg. ... of Course. She's rich, beautiful, and now she has everything. Easy peasy.
> 
> I'm just SO angry today.

So sorry hun for your BFN :hugs:. Yes i saw the news of Kate being pg today.I am not much into royal family, they just don't interest me.I just thought some people get everything and some has to struggle so much.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Angel- Im so sorry hun. Im sending you lots of love. I hope you can get into the Christmas spirit somehow. I feel the same way though.
> 
> Talked to hubby about his word choice, he said he didnt think it made a difference. He still made a snarky ass comment after that "if is probably more accurate" but he said he will watch it. He was moody all day today so it was probably the wrong time to talk to him about it.
> 
> 1 year ladies. 1 freaking year. December 1, 2011 is when we first started ttc. Its been a looooong year. Hopefully this next year doesnt have so much disappointment.
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed that you ladies get your BFP by the new year!

We will reach our 1 yr mark on Jan :cry:.This yr has been so much disappointing and sad.30 yrs of my life i never had so much emotions in a yr :shrug:.I just hope and pray that next yr will bring happiness in our life.


----------



## aknqtpie

I saw she was pg too.. bullshit.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> AAAARGH. Duchess Kate is pg. ... of Course. She's rich, beautiful, and now she has everything. Easy peasy.
> 
> I'm just SO angry today. I could just die.

Bitch! gr of course everyone gets whatever they want


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Angel- Im so sorry hun. Im sending you lots of love. I hope you can get into the Christmas spirit somehow. I feel the same way though.
> 
> Talked to hubby about his word choice, he said he didnt think it made a difference. He still made a snarky ass comment after that "if is probably more accurate" but he said he will watch it. He was moody all day today so it was probably the wrong time to talk to him about it.
> 
> 1 year ladies. 1 freaking year. December 1, 2011 is when we first started ttc. Its been a looooong year. Hopefully this next year doesnt have so much disappointment.
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed that you ladies get your BFP by the new year!
> 
> We will reach our 1 yr mark on Jan :cry:.This yr has been so much disappointing and sad.30 yrs of my life i never had so much emotions in a yr :shrug:.I just hope and pray that next yr will bring happiness in our life.Click to expand...



That's what I said the other day I was talking to DH and I told him I just want to be happy again and I said the last time I was actually happy was our honeymoon. He got pissed at that comment, but I said it has nothing to do with you.


----------



## s_love

I was never a huge fan of the Royal Family either. I didnt watch the wedding and I didnt make a big deal out of it. What sucks about celebrities getting pregnant is that people make it into the biggest deal and especially with this being the future kings first kid, you know its going to get blown up. But its going to be in our faces for however many months. I didnt even read the article, I just rolled my eyes. 

Aknqtpie- You could respond to his "if" rather than "When" statement with "If you ever get laid again..." < I totally needed that. I actually laughed out loud on that. 

Cool-1 year is just a mind-fu*k. And yeah I agree, more emotions in this past year than in my entire life. Ive never been an emotional person, in fact I prided myself on that fact... but now... its like I dont even know where it all came from. 

Chris- I said almost the exact same thing to my hubby. I told him I wasnt happy and Im not going to be happy until I get a sticky BFP. When I said the last time I was truly happy was our wedding weekend- we didnt get a honeymoon, but we had a great wedding/reception and then got to go fishing and have a bonfire with great friends. He def took offense to it and I tried explaining but I was tired of talking about it. 

Angel- Im so sorry youre angry. I think we all our. Jealous, angry, sad... I think that sums us all up. Just pamper yourself this next month and let it be all about you and getting happy and having some fun. Just try to relax. 

Here's a fun fact from my life. My cousin and her life partner, they are lesbians, have decided to try and start having a baby after the new year. I found out through another cousin, she didnt actually tell me. They arent rich or anything so Im guessing IVF is out of the question but I dont know. Im going to call her and talk to her...Shes my best friend, I dont know how Im going to handle this if they get pregnant before me.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Angel- Im so sorry hun. Im sending you lots of love. I hope you can get into the Christmas spirit somehow. I feel the same way though.
> 
> Talked to hubby about his word choice, he said he didnt think it made a difference. He still made a snarky ass comment after that "if is probably more accurate" but he said he will watch it. He was moody all day today so it was probably the wrong time to talk to him about it.
> 
> 1 year ladies. 1 freaking year. December 1, 2011 is when we first started ttc. Its been a looooong year. Hopefully this next year doesnt have so much disappointment.
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed that you ladies get your BFP by the new year!
> 
> We will reach our 1 yr mark on Jan :cry:.This yr has been so much disappointing and sad.30 yrs of my life i never had so much emotions in a yr :shrug:.I just hope and pray that next yr will bring happiness in our life.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said the other day I was talking to DH and I told him I just want to be happy again and I said the last time I was actually happy was our honeymoon. He got pissed at that comment, but I said it has nothing to do with you.Click to expand...

They would never understand our emotions.I sometime envy my DH, how can he be so cool.Wish i was so cool and relaxed.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> I was never a huge fan of the Royal Family either. I didnt watch the wedding and I didnt make a big deal out of it. What sucks about celebrities getting pregnant is that people make it into the biggest deal and especially with this being the future kings first kid, you know its going to get blown up. But its going to be in our faces for however many months. I didnt even read the article, I just rolled my eyes.
> 
> Aknqtpie- You could respond to his "if" rather than "When" statement with "If you ever get laid again..." < I totally needed that. I actually laughed out loud on that.
> 
> Cool-1 year is just a mind-fu*k. And yeah I agree, more emotions in this past year than in my entire life. Ive never been an emotional person, in fact I prided myself on that fact... but now... its like I dont even know where it all came from.
> 
> Chris- I said almost the exact same thing to my hubby. I told him I wasnt happy and Im not going to be happy until I get a sticky BFP. When I said the last time I was truly happy was our wedding weekend- we didnt get a honeymoon, but we had a great wedding/reception and then got to go fishing and have a bonfire with great friends. He def took offense to it and I tried explaining but I was tired of talking about it.
> 
> Angel- Im so sorry youre angry. I think we all our. Jealous, angry, sad... I think that sums us all up. Just pamper yourself this next month and let it be all about you and getting happy and having some fun. Just try to relax.
> 
> Here's a fun fact from my life. My cousin and her life partner, they are lesbians, have decided to try and start having a baby after the new year. I found out through another cousin, she didnt actually tell me. They arent rich or anything so Im guessing IVF is out of the question but I dont know. Im going to call her and talk to her...Shes my best friend, I dont know how Im going to handle this if they get pregnant before me.

Ah they will just never understand! I will not be happy until it happens end of discussion! But I also say I know God has the right time for us all and I pray all the time that he gives me a healthy baby. I'm not giving up until I get that baby! My mom tells me all the time that she didn't think like I do when she tried for me and my brother. She said she was so hopeful every month and said its gonna happen now because she couldn't think of it any other way. She tried 2 years for my brother and 1 for me. I just wish I could try and be more positive. I am going to try harder it's my New Years resolution! 

Love your cousin will prob do an IUI I am assuming? I know the feeling of waiting to find out who will be pregnant next! I became a bitter bitch and I'm not liking it at all! Even when someone gets married now I say oh great they will be pregnant soon.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Angel- Im so sorry hun. Im sending you lots of love. I hope you can get into the Christmas spirit somehow. I feel the same way though.
> 
> Talked to hubby about his word choice, he said he didnt think it made a difference. He still made a snarky ass comment after that "if is probably more accurate" but he said he will watch it. He was moody all day today so it was probably the wrong time to talk to him about it.
> 
> 1 year ladies. 1 freaking year. December 1, 2011 is when we first started ttc. Its been a looooong year. Hopefully this next year doesnt have so much disappointment.
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed that you ladies get your BFP by the new year!
> 
> We will reach our 1 yr mark on Jan :cry:.This yr has been so much disappointing and sad.30 yrs of my life i never had so much emotions in a yr :shrug:.I just hope and pray that next yr will bring happiness in our life.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said the other day I was talking to DH and I told him I just want to be happy again and I said the last time I was actually happy was our honeymoon. He got pissed at that comment, but I said it has nothing to do with you.Click to expand...
> 
> They would never understand our emotions.I sometime envy my DH, how can he be so cool.Wish i was so cool and relaxed.Click to expand...

Oh I'm very jealous! I think I'm gonna spend the money and try acupuncture for a bit and see if it can relax me at least. I'm a very nervous stressed person. I used to get acupuncture for my migraines an it actually helped me for a while! Then I got Botox injections in my head and neck and it really helped my migraines.


----------



## s_love

Yeah I was also assuming they would do an IUI, but not sure. I texted her and she replied "Ill call you after work. Didnt think this was something you wanted to hear about." My cousin is one of the few people who do know the ttc journey I am on. It feel like shit for 2 reasons now: 
1. She is my best friend and doesnt feel like she can talk to me about this because she knows how bitter I am about other people getting pregnant. 
2. Im 99% sure I will be bitter and jealous and Im afraid I wont be able to hide it. But I do not want to push them away and cause a rift!
They deserve to be happy. I know they both want kids and a family... her partner would be the one carrying (my cousin is the dude lol) and I know shes had baby fever the past 2 or 3 months. Ugh I dont know how to handle this situation. :nope:

Ive always wanted to try acupuncture. I have migraines too.. I read it can really help them, infertility, stress and so many things. I read positive and negative reviews, people saying its a life saver, and others saying its nothing more than a placebo effect... but no one I actually know has done it. Is it expensive?


----------



## aknqtpie

There is a gal on here Vietmamsie, if you can find her... she has done it before and speaks wonders of acupuncture. I see her mostly in the TTCAL threads.


----------



## s_love

Lol I may have to stalk her down.... When I get done with my school stuff Im going to look into it online. Lol I like how I justify procrastinating on this site as acceptable but not other websites while Im doing homework....


----------



## aknqtpie

I am using this website as a reason to not get work done at work.. then homework done at home.. I fail haha


----------



## babydoll30

Hey
Im new to this :) 
I have never been pregnant before and im ttc. 
For the past month i have had constant headaches, discomfort under my bellybutton,fatigue and the bottom of my back is really aching. Im not due the witch till Friday. I've never had these symptoms for a month. Any help? 

Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## aknqtpie

babydoll30 said:


> Hey
> Im new to this :)
> I have never been pregnant before and im ttc.
> For the past month i have had constant headaches, discomfort under my bellybutton,fatigue and the bottom of my back is really aching. Im not due the witch till Friday. I've never had these symptoms for a month. Any help?
> 
> Baby dust to you all xx

Babydoll . You might want to go post a thread on the TTC Threads or TTC #1... with your own thread you might get a better response. There are only a small handful of people that frequent this group. 

You might also call your doctor if you are really concerned. Good luck and I hope you feel better!


----------



## babydoll30

Hi 
I have posted this to the TTC thread.I did it yesterday and got no reply :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Try bumping it up by posting a reply that says bump. I wouldn't take it personally.. some people may not reply if they can't answer your question. :) Give it some time!


----------



## s_love

babydoll30 said:


> Hey
> Im new to this :)
> I have never been pregnant before and im ttc.
> For the past month i have had constant headaches, discomfort under my bellybutton,fatigue and the bottom of my back is really aching. Im not due the witch till Friday. I've never had these symptoms for a month. Any help?
> 
> Baby dust to you all xx

Hi babydoll, Im with aknqtpie bump your post. Headaches could be from anything from imbalanced hormones to stress. Have you ever had your Thyroid tested? I know if your thyroid is out of whack you can experience headaches and fatigue... but theres so many things it could be... Id call the doc though and make an appt. 

Hope things work out for ya! Feel free to stay on our post and keep us posted!


----------



## babydoll30

Hi s_love, 
I have been tested for thyroid,diabetes and everything and i am perfectly healthy :) 
The blood work was done 3 months ago. I have IBS the last 4 years thats the only unhealthy problem i have. I will keep you all posted. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## s_love

Bought my goddaughter and her little sister one of those Elf on a Shelf things, even though they are creepy, I wish I was buying one for my own kid. My goddaughter is 5 and her little sister is 2. My husband sd I'm becoming more obsessed with them lol... He's probably right. But until I have my own thats how it will be. :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

Gotta have someone to buy cute little kid things for!! :)


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Yeah I was also assuming they would do an IUI, but not sure. I texted her and she replied "Ill call you after work. Didnt think this was something you wanted to hear about." My cousin is one of the few people who do know the ttc journey I am on. It feel like shit for 2 reasons now:
> 1. She is my best friend and doesnt feel like she can talk to me about this because she knows how bitter I am about other people getting pregnant.
> 2. Im 99% sure I will be bitter and jealous and Im afraid I wont be able to hide it. But I do not want to push them away and cause a rift!
> They deserve to be happy. I know they both want kids and a family... her partner would be the one carrying (my cousin is the dude lol) and I know shes had baby fever the past 2 or 3 months. Ugh I dont know how to handle this situation. :nope:
> 
> Ive always wanted to try acupuncture. I have migraines too.. I read it can really help them, infertility, stress and so many things. I read positive and negative reviews, people saying its a life saver, and others saying its nothing more than a placebo effect... but no one I actually know has done it. Is it expensive?

Try and be happy for them even though it is so very hard to show it! lol your cousin is the dude whem i went for my class to learn how to do injections there was a female couple and one was manlier than my husband lol but they were doing IUI also. The acupuncture is pretty expensive thts the only thing. I believe it's like $75 a session? I'm not too sure because it was covered for migraines but not for this.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Bought my goddaughter and her little sister one of those Elf on a Shelf things, even though they are creepy, I wish I was buying one for my own kid. My goddaughter is 5 and her little sister is 2. My husband sd I'm becoming more obsessed with them lol... He's probably right. But until I have my own thats how it will be. :flower:

My niece and nephew have those. Why couldn't I think of creating that? Lol
Well for now buy them stuff. I'm sick of buying the whole world stuff lol


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> There is a gal on here Vietmamsie, if you can find her... she has done it before and speaks wonders of acupuncture. I see her mostly in the TTCAL threads.

Thanks! Now I have to get my lazy ass to call


----------



## aknqtpie

Lol.. sorry.. didn't mean to make you work! :) 

I think my insurance covers accupuncture too.. wondering if yours does too! :)


----------



## sadangel777

Doing better today even though the witch showed.
Had another fight with DH last night because I couldn't stop crying and I was mad at the world. He says when we get into a house (instead of renting a small apt) we can try all of the fertility treatments I want. We will see.

Going to make an appt with a mortgage company.


----------



## aknqtpie

Buying a house is exciting! :)


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Lol.. sorry.. didn't mean to make you work! :)
> 
> I think my insurance covers accupuncture too.. wondering if yours does too! :)

Nope! The insurance doesn't :(


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Doing better today even though the witch showed.
> Had another fight with DH last night because I couldn't stop crying and I was mad at the world. He says when we get into a house (instead of renting a small apt) we can try all of the fertility treatments I want. We will see.
> 
> Going to make an appt with a mortgage company.

Glad you are a little better today. That's great def go and buy a house now tell him u will pack everything :flower:


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Doing better today even though the witch showed.
> Had another fight with DH last night because I couldn't stop crying and I was mad at the world. He says when we get into a house (instead of renting a small apt) we can try all of the fertility treatments I want. We will see.
> 
> Going to make an appt with a mortgage company.

Oh wow exciting new house :happydance:.I am glad u feel better today.


----------



## Chris_25

So I got up at 5:15 and drove to the doctors office to get blood and ultrasound once again and I'm so exhausted not sure how I drove I don't even remember driving this morning lol anyway the nurse called and told me to come back tomorrow for more blood and ultrasound that I'm almost ready to trigger and do iui so most likely Thursday and Friday iui or Friday and Saturday iui. I'm so pissed though because I thought for sure 2 follicles would grow and doesn't look like 1 is going to make it :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Chris_25 said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Lol.. sorry.. didn't mean to make you work! :)
> 
> I think my insurance covers accupuncture too.. wondering if yours does too! :)
> 
> Nope! The insurance doesn't :(Click to expand...

Boo! :(


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, sorry Chris! But you only need one. :) 

Lots of luck with your IUI; I am jelly! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry Chris.. good luck with your iui! 

So the hits keep coming.. trying not to lose it at work.. I am overly emotional as it is, so when you find out in a staff meeting that you are losing your office space to a new incoming employee.. it kind of stings. I understand the reasoning behind why they are moving me, but just wish they would of come to me one on one first about it. I probably would of volunteered up my space haha.


----------



## s_love

Chirs- Sorry, but Angel is right, you only need one! Good luck with the IUI, fingers crossed for you!

Angel- house hunting is so exciting! Im glad your hubby is making progress in wanting to do more procedures, but whyd it take a house to make him come around?

Aknqtpie- Im sorry, I know it feels like hit after hit is coming. It will get better? So whats the reason behind them moving you?

So acupuncture is not covered by our insurance (surprise, surprise) and we dont really have the extra money right now so I doubt Ill be able to go for it. Also, AF is still going strong. I called the FS yesterday and got no call back so I called again today. Im asking him to call me out some Clomid so I can atleast have some sort of a shot this month at OV. I cant take the thought of sitting out yet another month and doing nothing. Hopefully Ill OV on the good tube side... but even if I dont Ive read that theres a chance the tube will reach over. Either way I need to make sure I OV and Im going crazy right now


----------



## aknqtpie

That sucks. Stupid insurance. 

They are bringing in a new employee and he needs office space more than I do. It makes sense, just wishing they would of had the decency to tell me not at a staff meeting. 

Also, quite certain I am annoying my best friend with my I am depressed talks. I went to a counselor twice and didn't like him, and she's like maybe you can find someone else.. Or maybe your dr can give you something. I'm like I just want to talk to my friend... Not a shrink. And I'm not to the antidepressant stage.. ARGH..


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Aww, sorry Chris! But you only need one. :)
> 
> Lots of luck with your IUI; I am jelly! :)

Thanks, don't worry you will be doing it soon enough or better yet maybe won't have to at all :)


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chirs- Sorry, but Angel is right, you only need one! Good luck with the IUI, fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Angel- house hunting is so exciting! Im glad your hubby is making progress in wanting to do more procedures, but whyd it take a house to make him come around?
> 
> Aknqtpie- Im sorry, I know it feels like hit after hit is coming. It will get better? So whats the reason behind them moving you?
> 
> So acupuncture is not covered by our insurance (surprise, surprise) and we dont really have the extra money right now so I doubt Ill be able to go for it. Also, AF is still going strong. I called the FS yesterday and got no call back so I called again today. Im asking him to call me out some Clomid so I can atleast have some sort of a shot this month at OV. I cant take the thought of sitting out yet another month and doing nothing. Hopefully Ill OV on the good tube side... but even if I dont Ive read that theres a chance the tube will reach over. Either way I need to make sure I OV and Im going crazy right now

mth


Thanks make sure you keep calling them or go there in person! I always just go there and stalk lol Ugh I had to wind up paying for the ovidrel once again $120 because the prescription wasn't sent over to the insurance company on time.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Sorry Chris.. good luck with your iui!
> 
> So the hits keep coming.. trying not to lose it at work.. I am overly emotional as it is, so when you find out in a staff meeting that you are losing your office space to a new incoming employee.. it kind of stings. I understand the reasoning behind why they are moving me, but just wish they would of come to me one on one first about it. I probably would of volunteered up my space haha.

Thanks! Ah sounds like my job I was pushed right out of my office and basically put in a shit hole the stress is too much! You are right and that's exactly what I said at least come tell me to my face!


----------



## aknqtpie

Tempted to tell them that when our new office is built I better get a corner office with a view.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Tempted to tell them that when our new office is built I better get a corner office with a view.

Lol do it. Demand it!

And I know what you mean about wanting to talk to a friend. Like we should be able to talk to them without them getting annoyed. I know it may seem like the same thing over and over but dammit if they knew how upsetting it all was, they would let us bitch rant and rave! Also I hate talking to shrinks, even though Im a Social Sciences major with concentrations in Psychology and Sociology...I always feel judgement and sometimes the things I say dont have deeper meaning and they always want to explore things....lol its annoying! Also I feel like I already take enough meds, I dont want anything more!


----------



## aknqtpie

Mine was weird.. he wanted to do art therapy? I guess I am just not that touchy feely.. I just want to talk about my feelings haha. 

Talked to one of my bosses and let her know that I was upset that I wasn't told about it before the meeting, and I guess my other boss (the person who I am the assistant for) was supposed to tell me, and so that is why I was caught off guard. She said she was sorry and wishes she would of confirmed. But I feel better now. And did demand an office with at least a view.


----------



## s_love

Good for you! What did they say about it?


----------



## aknqtpie

She laughed. I am sure that I will get an office with a window when they build the new building.. hopefully that will happen soon, since we are running out of space in our existing office.


----------



## s_love

Well I hope you do get an office with a beautiful view. Ive never had my own office, Ive had cubicles lol. Id love an office... hell Id love any job at this moment. What do you do again?


----------



## aknqtpie

Executive Assistant to the CEO.


----------



## s_love

My level of frustration right now is through the fucking roof. FS resident just called me back and said no Clomid this round. Instead I need to go back on BC until they can do a Saline Infusion Sonogram... not sure when they will do it because scheduling was closed so I had to do it tomorrow. Then she told me that her and the other FS checked my HSG and they arent 100% sure that my left tube is gone (thank God theres hope its still there!) they said it could be scar tissue, polyps, or an air bubble blocking where it should be and this should be able to tell them....but then that takes me back to the HSG... whyyyy would that doctor tell me, if there was a chance of all that, that I have no tube?! Ive been freaking out about it.... if I ever see that man again, Ill slap him. So lets recap...September was out because of bad timing with hubby having to leave, October was out because of not finishing the Clomid and timing again, November I am was out because they put me on BC to do the HSG and refused me meds to OV, and once again in December, Im out again because Im back on BC, no OV meds, and I have another stupid procedure they want to get results from first. FML. 4 months....wasted. Im going to scream. and drink. and eat fatty fried foods and cookies.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> My level of frustration right now is through the fucking roof. FS resident just called me back and said no Clomid this round. Instead I need to go back on BC until they can do a Saline Infusion Sonogram... not sure when they will do it because scheduling was closed so I had to do it tomorrow. Then she told me that her and the other FS checked my HSG and they arent 100% sure that my left tube is gone (thank God theres hope its still there!) they said it could be scar tissue, polyps, or an air bubble blocking where it should be and this should be able to tell them....but then that takes me back to the HSG... whyyyy would that doctor tell me, if there was a chance of all that, that I have no tube?! Ive been freaking out about it.... if I ever see that man again, Ill slap him. So lets recap...September was out because of bad timing with hubby having to leave, October was out because of not finishing the Clomid and timing again, November I am was out because they put me on BC to do the HSG and refused me meds to OV, and once again in December, Im out again because Im back on BC, no OV meds, and I have another stupid procedure they want to get results from first. FML. 4 months....wasted. Im going to scream. and drink. and eat fatty fried foods and cookies.

You see that is what I hate when a stupid idiot tells you false information! It you are not 100% sure about somethig don't say it! I'm sorry you are going to be set back another month but just think you are in the right direction and things might be looking up for you after this month and they can clear that up! Go pig out!


----------



## aknqtpie

s_love said:


> My level of frustration right now is through the fucking roof. FS resident just called me back and said no Clomid this round. Instead I need to go back on BC until they can do a Saline Infusion Sonogram... not sure when they will do it because scheduling was closed so I had to do it tomorrow. Then she told me that her and the other FS checked my HSG and they arent 100% sure that my left tube is gone (thank God theres hope its still there!) they said it could be scar tissue, polyps, or an air bubble blocking where it should be and this should be able to tell them....but then that takes me back to the HSG... whyyyy would that doctor tell me, if there was a chance of all that, that I have no tube?! Ive been freaking out about it.... if I ever see that man again, Ill slap him. So lets recap...September was out because of bad timing with hubby having to leave, October was out because of not finishing the Clomid and timing again, November I am was out because they put me on BC to do the HSG and refused me meds to OV, and once again in December, Im out again because Im back on BC, no OV meds, and I have another stupid procedure they want to get results from first. FML. 4 months....wasted. Im going to scream. and drink. and eat fatty fried foods and cookies.

That is totally ridiculous. The guy should of never said anything if he wasn't sure. Hopefully your next procedure will give them a clearer picture of what is going on. Looks like we will both be jumping back on the TTC Bandwagon in January.


----------



## s_love

Its so frustrating. The thought that the past 3 months and now December are a bust... its killing me. January here we come. Im drinking my way through December, Im so sad. :cry:


----------



## aknqtpie

Can I jump on the drunken bandwagon? 

I am tempted to drink.. but I don't want to incase for some reason the stars aligned at the two times I had sex happened to be at the right time.. doubt it.. but that would be my luck.


----------



## s_love

Yeah I understand, I had that fear every month. But this month, I know theres no chance so Im going to enjoy some red wine. Hubby is on duty again tonight, I get to cry and drink uninterrupted. He's pissed that the doctor that did the HSG told me I only had one tube and upset me so much but he said I should be happy... Im just not ready to get my hopes up again and then hear bad news again. :drunk:


----------



## aknqtpie

It's easier to be cynical than it is to be hopeful I think. 

Drink and cry it out! Shots sound better to me.


----------



## Conceive81

Shots all around :)

Just be careful, alcohol is a depressant. We need some cheer!


----------



## aknqtpie

https://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/22324115.jpg :haha:


----------



## s_love

Hubby needed me to bring him gear and food up at the duty hut so I haven't been able to drink yet. I think I'm going to bake brownies and just have a glass or 2 of wine. Hubby told me to attempt to be positive, so I'll try but I'm just too frustrated right now


----------



## aknqtpie

You are making brownies... Chocolate is always positive.


----------



## sadangel777

Love, have fun and drink a glass for me!! :)

aknqtpie, thanks for the pic! Made me smile! I know what you mean about not wanting to drink, just in case -- but look how many ppl get pg after a drunken one-night stand!!  (okay maybe it's a stereotype, but I know a LOT of ppl who say their child(ren) are the result of heavy drinking!) I don't think a little bit will hurt. Maybe it will help. 

Back on the rollercoaster today; feeling better. I'm sure four weeks from now I'll be a mess again, but for now, back to being somewhat positive.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## aknqtpie

angel - I did think about that.. haha. I decided that since I started bleeding again, I am going to make an appointment with a different doctor for a second opinion. I am just ready to try again... and for insurance purposes, if a D&C is needed.. it needs to happen before the end of the year, since my deductible has already been met.


----------



## s_love

Angel- Im glad youre feeling more positive, keep it up! And send a little this way....

Aknqtpie- yeah maybe a second opinion would be best. I hope you get everything worked out so you can start trying again. 

Ive heard the drunken one night stand is the way to go lol apparently everyone gets knocked up that way. Lol I have friends who claim the same thing...apparently alcohol makes ppl more fertile :dohh:

Well just scheduled the SIS... the nurse was a bitch. I called and said I needed to schedule. She asked me who told me to call and schedule, when I told her the doctors name she said, with a huge attitude, "Well did she tell you to actually call and schedule or that she had a plan for you? Did she say what date she wanted it on? When did she tell you to call?" like Im lying and I want all these extra procedures done.... idiot.


----------



## aknqtpie

I hate nurses/medical receptionists with self righteous attitudes. I swear, it seems like they have never been through anything in their lives, and show no compassion to those who do.


----------



## s_love

I know. I got flustered. I mean all the doctor said to yesterday evening when she called was "Call tomorrow when the schedulers are back and tell them you're on your period. Tell them to schedule you for a SIS." Thats it... I told her that and she was just like "Uh-huh".... like put yourself in my position lady, I have no idea what this stuff is and I cant read the doctors mind... Im just telling you what she told me. Well anyway its scheduled for Dec. 17 @ 9:30. 

Has anyone had a SIS?


----------



## sadangel777

Wow, what a biyatch. I hate when they get rude with people like us who don't need the additional stress. Grrrrr.

I don't know what an SIS is -- but I hope it goes well. 

I can't believe she acted like that, like you said, as if you *want* all these procedures. Maybe she thinks they're fun?


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls drinking is fine actually it might help! :) we always hear those stories. My gyno doctor told me to have wine and relax myself lol 

love- I hate nasty people it's true like akn said have some damn compassion sheesh! They should be counting their lucky stars they aren't in our shoes. Glad you got your appointment though. I have never had that test done before what exactly do they do?


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Wow, what a biyatch. I hate when they get rude with people like us who don't need the additional stress. Grrrrr.
> 
> I don't know what an SIS is -- but I hope it goes well.
> 
> I can't believe she acted like that, like you said, as if you *want* all these procedures. Maybe she thinks they're fun?


lol yea, they are as fun as a heart attack. These freakin people need a slap in the head!

Angel- I see in your signature you wrote that you took Gonal-F as a trigger? I'm confused though because Gonal-F isn't a trigger shot. I'm doing Gonal-F injections for a week now instead of the femara and the trigger shot is the Ovidrel.


----------



## sadangel777

Hrm ... I had a trigger shot that the dr administered once after my follicles were big enough; I thought it was called Gonal-F but I must be mistaken! I never gave myself any injections throughout the month, just took the Clomid.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Hrm ... I had a trigger shot that the dr administered once after my follicles were big enough; I thought it was called Gonal-F but I must be mistaken! I never gave myself any injections throughout the month, just took the Clomid.

Oh ok it must be called something else, because the gonal F helps you produce follicles. Ah I just gave myself another injection on the right side of my belly this time an it hurt so much more than my left


----------



## Coolstar

lol I agree with Chris that rude people do need a slap in the head :) .I am glad love that you got the appointment.


----------



## s_love

SIS is apparently a saline sonogram or something... Same technique as HSG except they catheter is smaller(?) read that online.. And they don't give any meds or antibiotics. Its a sonogram and not an xray... but thats the only difference. But they are doing it because if it was an air bubble, or scar tissue, or a polyp that was blocking my left tube they will be able to tell... So we can find out once and for all if I have a freaking tube or not!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> SIS is apparently a saline sonogram or something... Same technique as HSG except they catheter is smaller(?) read that online.. And they don't give any meds or antibiotics. Its a sonogram and not an xray... but thats the only difference. But they are doing it because if it was an air bubble, or scar tissue, or a polyp that was blocking my left tube they will be able to tell... So we can find out once and for all if I have a freaking tube or not!

Sheesh what an annoying process! I will pray for you<3


----------



## sadangel777

O Okay, that makes sense. I hope it was just an air bubble!! Lots of luck!


----------



## horseypants

good luck s love. ugh you guys im losing hope and feel like CRAP!!! i need to catch up on where you guys found out about kate middleton cause i've been in hiding since then


----------



## aknqtpie

This is an anit-Kate Middleton page.


----------



## horseypants

this: "he isn't one of those guys who can just hug you and tell you it will be OK"

last night sucked : (


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm sorry.. my DH is the same way... if I am feeling all pissy and just want to be told it is okay... he starts pscyhoanalyzing.


----------



## horseypants

mine just gets annoyed and withdraws which makes me freak out and act needy and even more overly sensitive. i guess it's kind of like with your friend (except the freaking out and acting needy part probably).... they dont understand worth shit and they are tired of our misery.


----------



## sadangel777

Aknqtpie - LOL YES this is an anti-Kate page!!

Horsey, I'm so sorry your DH isn't being understanding! Mine isn't, either -- he does the same thing, just withdraws from me after getting mad because he thinks I should just "forget about it" and "maybe it will happen"! As if. I'm very obsessive and emotional with everything in my life, so I know how you feel.

Freaking Kate Middleton. She went home smiiiiiling today; how nice for her. Pooey.


----------



## aknqtpie

I saw a thing on huffington post that was talking about the reason for her being hospitalized was from some severe thing that made you have MS your whole pregnancy.... I will try to find the link and post it.. I was like Say wha?


----------



## aknqtpie

Found it! 

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012...nant_n_2234099.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009

Granted this article does not confirm that she actually has said condition, just that it sounds like she has it... Methinks that she is royalty, therefor probably goes to the hospital for little things... Who knows.


----------



## sadangel777

LOL.

I also heard somewhere that she may be having twins. OF COURSE, she is. It's not enough that she is PG with one child.

:brat:


----------



## aknqtpie

Seriously went from optomistic mood to FML mood... I thought bleeding stopped... it stopped last night.. was minimal this morning .. then I go to the bathroom and WAM it is back. I had made a dr appointment, cancelled it.. then made it again for tomorrow morning. 

I GIVE UP!!!!


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie: Lol anti Kate Middleton page :rofl:
I am so sorry that the bleeding has started again.Is it normal to bleed for so long after mc.Talk with your doctor.
love:Wish you all the luck.
horseypants:I understand how you feel.I don't talk with DH anymore about ttc.He is so cool and sometime when i cry he looks at me like he does not know what's going on :wacko: and he tells me it's just 1 yr some people try for years.
I am just losing my patience slowly.Going for blood test tomm.Pls ladies pray for me that my level is good since my doc told me he wont prescribe me anymore clomid if my level does not increase this cycle.I am just waiting for a miracle to happen (that i ov this cycle) :hissy:


----------



## sadangel777

aknqtpie: sorry to hear that. :( I don't know why you would bleed for so long. Did you have a D&C? I never had to have one, but I know someone who did. You should keep your appt even if it stops, just in case. I hope everything is ok. Keep us posted.

cool: have you tried any other meds besides Clomid? I know there are more options if it doesn't work for you, but fingers crossed that your bloodwork is good!


----------



## Chris_25

So girls I reactivated fb an there it was 2 posts of sonograms of yet more people expecting! Like really I'm being tortured on purpose


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Seriously went from optomistic mood to FML mood... I thought bleeding stopped... it stopped last night.. was minimal this morning .. then I go to the bathroom and WAM it is back. I had made a dr appointment, cancelled it.. then made it again for tomorrow morning.
> 
> I GIVE UP!!!!

Ugh I'm sorry I don't understand this! Make sure you go to the appt


----------



## horseypants

coolstar, praying for you!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> So girls I reactivated fb an there it was 2 posts of sonograms of yet more people expecting! Like really I'm being tortured on purpose

Why did you reactivate FB?


----------



## Coolstar

Angel:I have only tried Clomid.I don't know what diff meds r there and whether my doc would prescribe something else ?Anyway from Jan i would be taking a long break.
horseypants: Thank you so much.


----------



## aknqtpie

I made an appointment for tomorrow morning, I talked with the medical assistant and she said the doc wanted to spend a little time with me, so tomorrow morning would be better then this afternoon, because she didn't want to be rushed. 

I think it is normal for you to bleed until all the HCG is out of your system.. and mine is pretty much out. I am really thinking there is something retained. I am getting really crampy, so it is leading me to believe that I will pass more? Ugh.. 

Cool - I will pray that your levels are where they need to be! 

Chris - I really hate facebook when that happens. Most of my friends have multiple children, and right now I hate seeing pictures of them as well.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> aknqtpie: Lol anti Kate Middleton page :rofl:
> I am so sorry that the bleeding has started again.Is it normal to bleed for so long after mc.Talk with your doctor.
> love:Wish you all the luck.
> horseypants:I understand how you feel.I don't talk with DH anymore about ttc.He is so cool and sometime when i cry he looks at me like he does not know what's going on :wacko: and he tells me it's just 1 yr some people try for years.
> I am just losing my patience slowly.Going for blood test tomm.Pls ladies pray for me that my level is good since my doc told me he wont prescribe me anymore clomid if my level does not increase this cycle.I am just waiting for a miracle to happen (that i ov this cycle) :hissy:

I pray for you. They are goin to have to give you something different


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> So girls I reactivated fb an there it was 2 posts of sonograms of yet more people expecting! Like really I'm being tortured on purpose
> 
> Why did you reactivate FB?Click to expand...

Because I'm an idiot and like to torture myself lol


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> So girls I reactivated fb an there it was 2 posts of sonograms of yet more people expecting! Like really I'm being tortured on purpose
> 
> Why did you reactivate FB?Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm an idiot and like to torture myself lolClick to expand...

LOL Chris :hugs: you are not an idiot.Our time will come soon :kiss:


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> So girls I reactivated fb an there it was 2 posts of sonograms of yet more people expecting! Like really I'm being tortured on purpose
> 
> Why did you reactivate FB?Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm an idiot and like to torture myself lolClick to expand...
> 
> LOL Chris :hugs: you are not an idiot.Our time will come soon :kiss:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie said:


> I made an appointment for tomorrow morning, I talked with the medical assistant and she said the doc wanted to spend a little time with me, so tomorrow morning would be better then this afternoon, because she didn't want to be rushed.
> 
> I think it is normal for you to bleed until all the HCG is out of your system.. and mine is pretty much out. I am really thinking there is something retained. I am getting really crampy, so it is leading me to believe that I will pass more? Ugh..
> 
> Cool - I will pray that your levels are where they need to be!
> 
> Chris - I really hate facebook when that happens. Most of my friends have multiple children, and right now I hate seeing pictures of them as well.

Oh what a torture :hugs:.I hope all the HCG is out of your system soon so that you can start ttc .

Thanks for the prayers everyone. Will update you when i get my results.


----------



## Chris_25

My hormones are raging. The other night we went to radio city Christmas spectacular because my MIL bought us the tickets. I'm a big grinch this year, but anyway I was 2 seconds from pouring my water bottle on the stupid lady behind me who had the most annoying laugh you ever heard AND laughed at every single thing about the show! Wtf is so funny sheesh!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> My hormones are raging. The other night we went to radio city Christmas spectacular because my MIL bought us the tickets. I'm a big grinch this year, but anyway I was 2 seconds from pouring my water bottle on the stupid lady behind me who had the most annoying laugh you ever heard AND laughed at every single thing about the show! Wtf is so funny sheesh!

I know when you get so annoying people around you :wacko:, it really irritates me a lot.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> My hormones are raging. The other night we went to radio city Christmas spectacular because my MIL bought us the tickets. I'm a big grinch this year, but anyway I was 2 seconds from pouring my water bottle on the stupid lady behind me who had the most annoying laugh you ever heard AND laughed at every single thing about the show! Wtf is so funny sheesh!
> 
> I know when you get so annoying people around you :wacko:, it really irritates me a lot.Click to expand...

Lately I feel like everyone around me is annoying... hormones are raging for me too.... Back on BC today.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> My hormones are raging. The other night we went to radio city Christmas spectacular because my MIL bought us the tickets. I'm a big grinch this year, but anyway I was 2 seconds from pouring my water bottle on the stupid lady behind me who had the most annoying laugh you ever heard AND laughed at every single thing about the show! Wtf is so funny sheesh!
> 
> I know when you get so annoying people around you :wacko:, it really irritates me a lot.Click to expand...

Lol what I really wanted to do was climb over the seat and throw her off her chair.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> My hormones are raging. The other night we went to radio city Christmas spectacular because my MIL bought us the tickets. I'm a big grinch this year, but anyway I was 2 seconds from pouring my water bottle on the stupid lady behind me who had the most annoying laugh you ever heard AND laughed at every single thing about the show! Wtf is so funny sheesh!
> 
> I know when you get so annoying people around you :wacko:, it really irritates me a lot.Click to expand...
> 
> Lately I feel like everyone around me is annoying... hormones are raging for me too.... Back on BC today.Click to expand...

Ugh especially on BC! I remember taking them and I was extremely violent lol which ones are you taking?


----------



## Coolstar

I still remember I had gone for the movie (Pirates of the Caribbean) and there was this lady with 2 children in front rows and just behind her were few boys and as soon as the movie started and Keira Knightley appeared they started shouting that she is so hot and all.It was really irritating, anyway the lady turned and shouted at the boys to keep quiet.LOL it did work and till the end of the movie they did not utter a single word.Maybe she was taking pills like us :)


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> I still remember I had gone for the movie (Pirates of the Caribbean) and there was this lady with 2 children in front rows and just behind her were few boys and as soon as the movie started and Keira Knightley appeared they started shouting that she is so hot and all.It was really irritating, anyway the lady turned and shouted at the boys to keep quiet.LOL it did work and till the end of the movie they did not utter a single word.Maybe she was taking pills like us :)

:haha: she very well could have been lolol


----------



## s_love

Its called MonaNessa. Ive never had this kind before but because its only for 2 weeks or so I dont really care what kind it is. I just dont like this on again off again shit!


----------



## aknqtpie

I feel you on the hormonal rages.. mine are emotional tearfests.. like everything that would normally put me in balls of rage.. has been making me start cry.. its horrible. I have never cried so much over stupid shit as I have in the last few months.


----------



## s_love

My rage has subsided today. Actually there's no rage and no sadness... Just nothing really. Earlier today I was obsessing over this SIS and affording the injectables and an IUI and if January would finally be my month ... And i was upset with the Facebook announcement i saw today and pics...And then it hit me, indifference. A lot of today I have just been feeling apathetic on the ttc topic. I'm just tired of the process I think. Don't get me wrong, I haven't changed my mind on a baby, I still want one more than anything in the world, but I'm tired of meds, appointments, procedures, worrying, disappointment, and emotional roller coasters... It's just so draining. Maybe this is just because I'm getting sick and grumpy... Just thinking out loud I guess.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> My rage has subsided today. Actually there's no rage and no sadness... Just nothing really. Earlier today I was obsessing over this SIS and affording the injectables and an IUI and if January would finally be my month ... And i was upset with the Facebook announcement i saw today and pics...And then it hit me, indifference. A lot of today I have just been feeling apathetic on the ttc topic. I'm just tired of the process I think. Don't get me wrong, I haven't changed my mind on a baby, I still want one more than anything in the world, but I'm tired of meds, appointments, procedures, worrying, disappointment, and emotional roller coasters... It's just so draining. Maybe this is just because I'm getting sick and grumpy... Just thinking out loud I guess.

I know how you feel it's an exhausting process. I'm sitting here in the waiting room for my sono and just had blood yet again. I wish we can click a switch off
to just not think about it anymore and so We can move on with our life. I'm going to google hypnotizing lol I wish I had all you girls living close to me so we can all be friends outside of here. This sure is a lonely process and if I didn't have this I would have lost it completely.


----------



## Coolstar

We all are going through the same feelings and emotions.For me it seems like I am stuck in infinite loop, going through the same process, disappointments again and again. 
One of my friend who had a baby this yr has called us for dinner on 15th.I told her i am not sure whether i can come or not.But then i though maybe i should go.I cannot avoid the whole world just because they are having babies and i don't even ov.


----------



## horseypants

in more depressing news, did you hear kate's nurse killed herself after falling for that prank call?

oh, last night i totally lost it cause my OH wouldnt "look at me like he loved me" before falling asleep. I was being fucking INSANE and he basically told me this shit needs to stop. somewhere in there while i was crying and screaming i think i said i know that i am never going to have kids cause one time ten years ago, i had a weird hallucination of blood going down the drain while i was taking a shower. i told him i dont want to go through with getting married if i can't have kids (we are engaged, isnt it so romantic) i cried so hard last night i think i broke a bone in my spine or something.

and yeah, it is like a freaking delivery ward on facebook. i almost wish people would start posting about their miscarriages there, just to give reality a little cohesiveness for my poor tortured psyche. i talked to an older woman where i work yesterday. she told me she had a miscarriage and eventually adopted two kids. one of them died at some point. im so selfish in my misery, it just made me think hearing her story was a sign that i really never will have kids.


----------



## s_love

Horsey Im so sorry. We all have a breaking point, maybe you finally reached yours. And never say it isnt going to happen. I know weve all had the thought that we will never have kids... its almost easier to accept and we can justify all these months and emotions and dollars we have put into ttc. Its easy to accept that we arent failing each month because we are doing something wrong, but because we arent meant to have kids. It will happen. I know its hard to stay positive but just know that it will happen for you. But until then, dont try to suppress or hide your emotions. Let them out. Once its all out youll feel much better. :hugs:

Yeah I just read saw article about the nurse from Kate's hospital. Thats so sad. I didnt even know there was a prank call... it must have been an awful call if thats what they are saying the reason behind her suicide is. 

All....Jessica Simpson is pregnant again?....so she has a baby in May and then fell pregnant again in late September? I just read that article. Is this true. How is this even fair?


----------



## horseypants

about the prank call, it wasnt anything that bad. the nurse was duped into thinking it was a call from kate's family and she just told the radio hosts how kate was doing. "no retching" was as hilarious and inappropriate as it got. it was pretty civilized really, except of course that the people calling were liars. it wasnt even the nurse's fault really, cause someone else patched the callers in and supposedly had already vetted whether the callers were indeed the royal family. the nurse i think probably took her job that seriously and maybe her bosses were very hard on her. who knows. it is really sad. as much as i wish it was me who was prego, i wouldnt want everything so super charged that a suicide was connected to my pregnancy. poor woman, her poor family and yeah - not envying the pall that casts on kate's happy news. as for jessica simpson, NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! we must STOP THESE CELEBRITIES. Where is Britney when you need her????

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoJln6oSjJE


----------



## Chris_25

horseypants said:


> in more depressing news, did you hear kate's nurse killed herself after falling for that prank call?
> 
> oh, last night i totally lost it cause my OH wouldnt "look at me like he loved me" before falling asleep. I was being fucking INSANE and he basically told me this shit needs to stop. somewhere in there while i was crying and screaming i think i said i know that i am never going to have kids cause one time ten years ago, i had a weird hallucination of blood going down the drain while i was taking a shower. i told him i dont want to go through with getting married if i can't have kids (we are engaged, isnt it so romantic) i cried so hard last night i think i broke a bone in my spine or something.
> 
> and yeah, it is like a freaking delivery ward on facebook. i almost wish people would start posting about their miscarriages there, just to give reality a little cohesiveness for my poor tortured psyche. i talked to an older woman where i work yesterday. she told me she had a miscarriage and eventually adopted two kids. one of them died at some point. im so selfish in my misery, it just made me think hearing her story was a sign that i really never will have kids.



I'm sorry about the crying, but honestly it feels so much better when you cry hard! Even though I give myself a migraine every time. You will definately have children one day, but just don't know when. I wish we could know just that part of our future. 
You just made me laugh with the facebook delivery ward! :haha: everyone has a perfect life on FB it's all rainbows and butterflies. Those are the people who are miserable!


----------



## Chris_25

horseypants said:


> about the prank call, it wasnt anything that bad. the nurse was duped into thinking it was a call from kate's family and she just told the radio hosts how kate was doing. "no retching" was as hilarious and inappropriate as it got. it was pretty civilized really, except of course that the people calling were liars. it wasnt even the nurse's fault really, cause someone else patched the callers in and supposedly had already vetted whether the callers were indeed the royal family. the nurse i think probably took her job that seriously and maybe her bosses were very hard on her. who knows. it is really sad. as much as i wish it was me who was prego, i wouldnt want everything so super charged that a suicide was connected to my pregnancy. poor woman, her poor family and yeah - not envying the pall that casts on kate's happy news. as for jessica simpson, NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! we must STOP THESE CELEBRITIES. Where is Britney when you need her????
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoJln6oSjJE



Love it!


----------



## Chris_25

So i'm scheduled for IUI tomorrow and Sunday. I called the nurse back and they are def going to put a red label on my chart saying crazy patient lol I said to her how do you know I didn't ovulate already? I have all the symptoms of ovulaion and I got a migraine today and that means ovulation and my boobs hurt and I have ewcm. She said we check your progesterone levels. Anyway i'm ready to slam my head.

As for the progesterone suppositories this will be my first time using them. Have any of you done them before and if so it comes in a weird tub I have to keep in the fridge and looks really confusing. Not sure how i'm supposed to get them up there.


----------



## horseypants

sorry chris, your progesterone suppositories have me laughing.

you know what though i think your nurse is smoking crack and she's the one who needs the tag. shouldnt they be monitoring with an ultrasound??!?

that said YAY for iui. i was thinking yesterday i wish i could get me some. dont they do something special to your OH's sperm. i swear my OH's sperm makes me dry for two days afterwards. i've been joking i am allergic to it. i'm pretty sure the stuff involved in iui would take care of any obstacles caused by its toxicity.


----------



## sadangel777

Good luck on your IUI!!!

I had these progesterone things that just looked like vitamin capusules only bigger; I just shoved it as far as I could, sorry TMI!  It makes you have a little discharge so you may want to wear pantyliners.


----------



## aknqtpie

Okay.. so trying to catch up... 

Kate News - I feel horrible about that nurse, but chances are there were more things going on in her life then we know about. That was probably just a final push over the edge. It is very sad though. 

Horsey - I am sorry that you got all upset. Crying is good.. but I think you need to relax. You are putting too much stress on yourself and it is not good for you or your relationship with DF... 

Chris - Good luck on your IUI.. Hoping you are successful!!! :) 

s_love - I have been getting very indifferent too. I am at the point where I am like this isn't about getting pregnant again.. it is about getting my body to its natural state and making it do what it is supposed to do. 

AFM - I will also be starting on progesterone tonight. I went to the doctors this morning... ended up having to wait an extra hour because both OBs were deliverying a baby (SAY WHA?) .. Anyways, since my HCG is low, they decided to give me progesterone to jump start my cycle. They are going to have me wait a cycle before trying.. so I will be officially TTC in January. Thank goodness with all the holidays, it will make this month go by faster. 

Oh also Horsey - It is possible to be allergic to sperm. Or not necessarily allergic, but overly sensitive.


----------



## horseypants

haha, yeah, im defo overly sensitive to sperm among other things these days. good advice missy. i know - i actually feel scared to talk to him today cause i was such a nightmare last night. embarrassing... but i just gotta shake it off and carry on. :idea: i will blame the clomid. only kind of kidding on that.

i am actually super happy over your good news today. i feel a load off cause you got the docs involved. even though it isnt my vagina.


----------



## aknqtpie

Scape goats are always good.


----------



## aknqtpie

.... so is icecream cake.


----------



## horseypants

you may have missed my comment about your vagina

it is also pretty cool you are ttc in january. sounds all kind of lucky.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hahaha.. I totally did miss your comment about my vagina, just saw it in fact :) 

I am finally feeling like I am in control of my body now.. which is nice. 

Jan does sound lucky? I think New Year new you type thing.


----------



## s_love

I hope January is lucky. I really do. I like the idea of new you, new life... but we will see I guess. 

So I was talking to my cousin today, she flat out told me Im being intolerable lately. She said ttc has consumed my personality. She said she doesnt mind listening but it seems to be all I talk about. She wasnt rude about it she just said that she wanted me to know and she misses the old me...


----------



## aknqtpie

I am sorry :( I think there are somethings you can't talk about with certain people. You can vent about it here with us at least :)


----------



## s_love

Thats the thing, shes always been the one I can talk to about everything. Shes my cousin, my best friend. We are only 6 months apart and its like we share everything in our lives. She said I can keep venting to her about everything, that she understands and its fine. She just said shes worried because its like Ive completely lost myself and am obsessed. I told her I pretty much am obsessed. Btw shes the lesbian cousin I talked about that is about to start ttc with her partner. I finally confirmed that starting in January they will be doing IUIs with sperm selected from a donor bank.


----------



## aknqtpie

Still sucks hearing that from someone you are close with.


----------



## Conceive81

S_love, I'm sorry to hear about your cousin. Hopefully you can start bringing the old you back so that you can connect again. I know that must be rough.

Horsey, I have had my moments of neurosis as well...between my job and my mean in laws, I feel like I can burst at any moment. what annoys me the most is that when I do need DH, he lets me down. I'm usually well put together, but when I'm a little stressed, or overworked, he is not at all supportive. Example; I worked over 12 hours today, was exhausted, we were supposed to go out this evening and so he came home a little early. I was on the phone to try and get an issue fixed for work, and was pissy over it. Anyway, he was sitting there for 10 minutes and started accusing me of being overly stressed and that I should join him and just 'let it go'. Pisses me off. How many times do I listen to him. Anyway, so mr. had to wait 10 minutes, we get into an argument, I explain how I'm usually much more understanding and he goes on about how he's not me. You can never win. I just gave up, went for a lonely drive and am here sitting having my tea. Yay to my Friday night after working, cleaning and cooking all week. No appreciation. I swear I hate men sometimes.


----------



## Conceive81

Oh, forgot to mention. Went to a Holiday party for his work yesterday when his colleagues friend (in front of EVERYONE - including the CEO) told me to have a baby. I literally squatted, acted as though a baby popped out and started rocking it in my arms. Yup.


----------



## Conceive81

Did I mention I'm pissed off tonight? I'd have a drink but that would only make me cry more. Starting IUI next month and am already dreading what that's going to do to me.


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive - That is awesome. My DH is also very unsupportive on everything.. its like just shut up and pretend to listen.


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive81 said:


> Did I mention I'm pissed off tonight? I'd have a drink but that would only make me cry more. Starting IUI next month and am already dreading what that's going to do to me.

I got some smirnoff ice .. and I haven't even had half of it and I am ready to go to sleep.. it's only 730p here.


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Conceive - That is awesome. My DH is also very unsupportive on everything.. its like just shut up and pretend to listen.

Most days I can handle the fact that I'm more understanding than he is. But tonight was supposed to be a special night for me because my December is absolutely insane at work. He's mad because I called him a name, but he never realizes what brings me to that point. I'm supposed to be the mother theresa in the relationship when he can be whatever he is because 'he's not me'. None of this is fucking fair. I'm fed up of being the understanding one who can't get pregnant, putting up with everyone's shit ALL THE TIME and when it comes to me, just shut up, put up.


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Did I mention I'm pissed off tonight? I'd have a drink but that would only make me cry more. Starting IUI next month and am already dreading what that's going to do to me.
> 
> I got some smirnoff ice .. and I haven't even had half of it and I am ready to go to sleep.. it's only 730p here.Click to expand...

I don't want to drink alone. I'd join you for one right about now!


----------



## aknqtpie

:drunk: Bottoms up! 

Sorry that you are having a tough day. Thank goodness it is the weekend.. :hugs: I hope it gets better for you tomorrow.


----------



## s_love

I sometimes wonder exactly why our DHs expect us to be so composed when they know for a fact about all our out of whack hormones and stress. I understand though, hubby hasn't be so supportive lately and everything I do and say he says I'm pissy and need to stop... But I'm not even doing anything!


----------



## aknqtpie

I think its because they expect us to be like June Cleaver.


----------



## Chris_25

horseypants said:


> sorry chris, your progesterone suppositories have me laughing.
> 
> you know what though i think your nurse is smoking crack and she's the one who needs the tag. shouldnt they be monitoring with an ultrasound??!?
> 
> that said YAY for iui. i was thinking yesterday i wish i could get me some. dont they do something special to your OH's sperm. i swear my OH's sperm makes me dry for two days afterwards. i've been joking i am allergic to it. i'm pretty sure the stuff involved in iui would take care of any obstacles caused by its toxicity.

Lol actually yes my vag is sore from all the Sonos I've been getting I guess they can tell if I ovulates through a sono right? 
Yes, they wash the sperm before doing the iui it takes about an hour they take out all the fluid it's in and the stupid ones
Lol


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Good luck on your IUI!!!
> 
> I had these progesterone things that just looked like vitamin capusules only bigger; I just shoved it as far as I could, sorry TMI!  It makes you have a little discharge so you may want to wear pantyliners.

Yes, that's what I heard too ugh and it can delay my period as well I heard.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> I hope January is lucky. I really do. I like the idea of new you, new life... but we will see I guess.
> 
> So I was talking to my cousin today, she flat out told me Im being intolerable lately. She said ttc has consumed my personality. She said she doesnt mind listening but it seems to be all I talk about. She wasnt rude about it she just said that she wanted me to know and she misses the old me...

She will know exactly how it feels if it takes her time to conceive. I used to say the same thing about a girl I was friends with she was completely obsessed with having a baby and I would be like you are way too obsessed and need to chill.


----------



## Chris_25

Girls i have to read and catch up woth all uour posts later I'm so out of it exhausted feel like I haven't slept in a year I was up all night with a severe migraine I was crying on the floor. I'm
Sitting here wAiting for iui and just need my bed. All these medications are kicking my ass I might need a break after this


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd you won't need a break after this.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Fx'd you won't need a break after this.

Thank you xo


----------



## s_love

FXed for the IUI and I hope you get some good sleep today!

Hubby is on a diet because he has a weigh in and CFT on the 19th and he is soooooo grumpy because hes not eating carbs or drinking soda. Lol I dont him we cant both me bitches!

Have a birthday party to go to tonight. Its for a Marine friend of ours, hes turning 21... everyone there is going to be 21 or under and me and my husband are the old asses lol. Should be interesting.


----------



## aknqtpie

A 21st bday party with people under the age of 21?? Doesn't sound fun.. hahaha... Don't get too crazy!


----------



## s_love

Oh you know its going to be... crazy. Its at Dave and Busters. Minus the birthday boy there is like 4 others of legal drinking age and the other 7-8 people are 18-20 lol. Yeah my hubby is 26, Im 25... we are the old folks. They always make fun of us.


----------



## aknqtpie

Old folks.. PSHHHT.. I am 28! hahaha.. 

I love Dave and Busters... Got to go to one when we were in Waikiki a few years ago.. now DH and I want one up here SO BAD! Drunken skiball FTW :)


----------



## s_love

Lol ill probably be throwing the ski balls at ppl when I get drunk knowing how bitchy I've been lately. 

Well my Saturday was once again ruined by Facebook... More bumps and announcements. An acquaintance of mine who had her baby in January of this year announced she is 4 months along with her next one. I've been lapped again... Makes 3 friends who have had a baby and gotten preggo again in the amount of time I've been ttc. So bitter. 

Is it time to drink yet


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: Stay off facebook.. and focus on having a good time with DH and the boyz. :) Go find a bop a mole game and put the faces of those women on them..


----------



## sadangel777

Good luck, Chris!

Sorry you had more preggo posts, Love -- John tells me "It's not a competition!" But it sure feels like it, right?
I hope you have fun at the party tonight! Drink one for me; I'm doing homework tonight. :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Angel - Welcome to my world... I studied all day yesterday, and all day today... my final is on thursday. 

Good luck with your homework.


----------



## sadangel777

Hehe aknqtpie ... I am just starting my 15-page paper and presentation today, which is due tomorrow!!! (This is why I'm a journalist - procrastination is my middle name and the only way I get results is on deadline!) Good luck on your final!! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I am totally the same type of person.. I never started my papers until the last minute. I did my best work that way.


----------



## s_love

Good luck with school ladies! I have one more final tomorrow and I can relax and not worry about school (until next semester :happydance: ) Had a pretty good time last night, not much drinking but I did have some margaritas. Being around happy, childless, bump-less people was nice. Lots of laughing, which I needed.


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad you had a good night. You needed it!


----------



## s_love

Going for my second workout of the day with the hubby. ive actually atarted looking forward to my workouts- they make me kind of happy. 

Tomorrow is my 26th birthday and unfortunately hubby is leaving out of town for Quantico, VA for the week. Tactical training. I don't even feel like celebrating this year.


----------



## aknqtpie

Happy Birthday tomorrow! Maybe you should take yourself out for a pedi/mani or something :)


----------



## Chris_25

Love glad you had a good night! Wow I didn't realize you were so young! I'm jealous lol ill be 31 December 29 enjoy your workout.


----------



## aknqtpie

She's a young'n .. I am going to be 29 in July :cry:


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Love glad you had a good night! Wow I didn't realize you were so young! I'm jealous lol ill be 31 December 29 enjoy your workout.

Yay for December birthdays! And 31 is not old! You sound just like my older sister! She will be 30 on December 21 and she thinks her life is over. 

It's so funny/nice to be called young! Lol like I said we have a lot of younger friends out here and we are always the "old couple" .

Workout was hard to get through. I just felt so fatigued. But I got in 45 good minutes on the elliptical.


----------



## sadangel777

Happy Birthday, Love! I know what you mean -- I am a little excited about Christmas now, but last week I could have cared less. It still feels more sad than joyous because I don't feel complete. :(

Glad you had fun last night; margaritas are yummy. 

Chris, I feel old, too -- I'll be 33 in February! I hope by then I get my BFP. ... I hope all of us do. We definitely deserve it.


----------



## aknqtpie

I think 2013 will be a good year.


----------



## Conceive81

I hope 2013 will be a good year. I sometimes feel like I am losing my mind with everything going on. 

S_love, good for you on the workouts!! I'm trying to ease myself back in to exercising. Not easy. I feel so out of shape. 

Hubby and I finally made up Friday but just got into it again now. He has no patience with me whatsoever. I worked a little more than usual on Friday and he lost it. Asked a question just now that we already discussed and he was so mean! I swear men have periods. 

I hope we all get our bfp's so that we can move on from this phase of our lives. Feels like Groundhog Day.


----------



## Chris_25

Happy birthday, love! Hope you try and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Happy Birthday, Love! I know what you mean -- I am a little excited about Christmas now, but last week I could have cared less. It still feels more sad than joyous because I don't feel complete. :(
> 
> Glad you had fun last night; margaritas are yummy.
> 
> Chris, I feel old, too -- I'll be 33 in February! I hope by then I get my BFP. ... I hope all of us do. We definitely deserve it.

 I don't want to get old! It seems like I was just 18 :( 
Glad to hear you doing ok :) and yes I hope so too!


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> I hope 2013 will be a good year. I sometimes feel like I am losing my mind with everything going on.
> 
> S_love, good for you on the workouts!! I'm trying to ease myself back in to exercising. Not easy. I feel so out of shape.
> 
> Hubby and I finally made up Friday but just got into it again now. He has no patience with me whatsoever. I worked a little more than usual on Friday and he lost it. Asked a question just now that we already discussed and he was so mean! I swear men have periods.
> 
> I hope we all get our bfp's so that we can move on from this phase of our lives. Feels like Groundhog Day.

Sorry about the hubby! Men can be so cranky an difficult sometimes I just wanna slap them! You are right def Groundhog Day!


----------



## aknqtpie

Men do PMS... I am sure of it. I have been having the same problem with my DH bringing up the same thing over and over again... Even though I answer it the same way. I'm like don't you listen to me???


----------



## s_love

My husband gets pissy lately whenever I say things like "when we have kids" or "when I'm pregnant"... He keeps telling me that we don't need to make decisions or anything until it comes to that point. I'm like geez I'm just talking, obviously I'm not expecting anything to be set in stone...


----------



## s_love

Sooo holding my breath today... Hubby's cousin is due anytime between today and the 13th and then they induce labor after that. I told him I refuse to have a baby born on my birthday this year. I refuse! I know when we go home for Christmas this baby is all we are going to hear about and then we will be questioned nonstop about why we haven't had one/aren't pregnant. The cousin that is about to pop is younger than us and been married a shorter time... Anyway I'm on FB waiting for updates or an announcement or something... That's the only way I can get in contact with them. Fingers crossed for no bump pics or BFP announcements either. That's my bday wish... Selfish I know but that's my wish!:cake:


----------



## aknqtpie

Well hopefully since she hasn't gone into labor yet, it is a good sign that she won't have it today :)


----------



## Coolstar

Wish you a very Happy B'day love !! Enjoy your day.The good thing is that you are just 26 so you have lots of time before you get old like us :)
Angel,Chris:Well even i would be 31 next Feb :( I hope we all get our BFP soon.
I really enjoyed the weekend.One of my old friend came to visit us and we went to Napa Valley.Came home and i enjoyed a glass of margarita after a long time.


----------



## s_love

Yeah FXed that shes not in labor right now and they are just waiting to announce the birth once its all over... I was doing good today until my sister called and asked how everything is going... then came the waterworks. Im so tired of crying. Im actually mad at myself for crying! Wish my hubby was here!


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: .. when does he come back?


----------



## s_love

Not to Thursday at 1130pm : (


----------



## aknqtpie

:( Boo..


----------



## s_love

Yeah... as sad as it is, Im very much used to the Marine Corps ruining things lol. Looks like it will be me, a chocolate shake and Christmas movies tonight :icecream:(lol they dont have a shake, but this will have to work for now)


----------



## aknqtpie

It's a form of ice cream :)


----------



## horseypants

happy bday!!!!!


----------



## s_love

Thank you! 

And ps so far my wish is coming true... been on FB all day and nothing about the cousin or any one else announcing or sharing pics!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Wish you a very Happy B'day love !! Enjoy your day.The good thing is that you are just 26 so you have lots of time before you get old like us :)
> Angel,Chris:Well even i would be 31 next Feb :( I hope we all get our BFP soon.
> I really enjoyed the weekend.One of my old friend came to visit us and we went to Napa Valley.Came home and i enjoyed a glass of margarita after a long time.

Glad you had a good weekend! That's the part that's stressing me is me getting older.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Yeah... as sad as it is, Im very much used to the Marine Corps ruining things lol. Looks like it will be me, a chocolate shake and Christmas movies tonight :icecream:(lol they dont have a shake, but this will have to work for now)

Do you live on base? How is it out there? I'm always going on base in Brooklyn NY shopping


----------



## s_love

No we don't live on base, about 20 minutes off. And we aren't on a big base, we are on the recruit depot where Marines go for boot camp. It's really tiny compared to a normal base. But we aren't far from Camp Pendleton and MCAS Miramar... I got shopping all over all the time! Lol I love that has is like 20 cents cheaper than at civilian pumps


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> No we don't live on base, about 20 minutes off. And we aren't on a big base, we are on the recruit depot where Marines go for boot camp. It's really tiny compared to a normal base. But we aren't far from Camp Pendleton and MCAS Miramar... I got shopping all over all the time! Lol I love that has is like 20 cents cheaper than at civilian pumps

Oh ok yea everything is much cheaper. I go to the post office on base too because its empty! You can't even go near a post office in my neighborhod td 

So my sis in law just called out of nowhere I haven't spoken to her and she's like what's going on with the whole thing? I'm like nothing same crap and she's like really? What the hell is the problem? Um yea I'd love to know the same thing :(


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Yeah FXed that shes not in labor right now and they are just waiting to announce the birth once its all over... I was doing good today until my sister called and asked how everything is going... then came the waterworks. Im so tired of crying. Im actually mad at myself for crying! Wish my hubby was here!

:( I know it's so hard to not cry I'm actually crying right now


----------



## s_love

Awww Chris I'm sorry. Whats wrong? I'm trying very hard not to. I'm starting to feel sick right now : ( great bday. 

I hate when ppl ask what the problem is, like if I knew I'd fix it!


----------



## Chris_25

I'm so depressed its so horrible :( I can't stop crying. Another friend who just had a baby told me she's trying again. That's not why I'm crying I'm just depressed and hate life right now. I should prob just give up after this month and accept the fact that my worst nightmare has come true


----------



## Chris_25

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Yeah FXed that shes not in labor right now and they are just waiting to announce the birth once its all over... I was doing good today until my sister called and asked how everything is going... then came the waterworks. Im so tired of crying. Im actually mad at myself for crying! Wish my hubby was here!
> 
> :( I know it's so hard to not cry I'm actually crying right nowClick to expand...




s_love said:


> Awww Chris I'm sorry. Whats wrong? I'm trying very hard not to. I'm starting to feel sick right now : ( great bday.
> 
> I hate when ppl ask what the problem is, like if I knew I'd fix it!

Try not to cry on your bday but I remember very clearly crying hysterically on my last birthday about this ttc thing. So basically that's over a year all I do is cry.


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> I'm so depressed its so horrible :( I can't stop crying. Another friend who just had a baby told me she's trying again. That's not why I'm crying I'm just depressed and hate life right now. I should prob just give up after this month and accept the fact that my worst nightmare has come true

Never say that! You can't give up! It's going to happen for you, it just takes time! I know it may seem easier to give up than to have to go through more months of disappointment. But don't give up hope! 

I'm so depressed too. I'm seriously thinking about seeing someone, it's gotten to the point that this is all I think about, all I want and the more I can't have it the more detached I get.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so depressed its so horrible :( I can't stop crying. Another friend who just had a baby told me she's trying again. That's not why I'm crying I'm just depressed and hate life right now. I should prob just give up after this month and accept the fact that my worst nightmare has come true
> 
> Never say that! You can't give up! It's going to happen for you, it just takes time! I know it may seem easier to give up than to have to go through more months of disappointment. But don't give up hope!
> 
> I'm so depressed too. I'm seriously thinking about seeing someone, it's gotten to the point that this is all I think about, all I want and the more I can't have it the more detached I get.Click to expand...

I know you are right but my heart is hurting so bad that I'm sobbing. I think we should go speak to someone. I just told dh that i need to speak to someone and i need medication for depression and he tells me I don't need it and to relax. Um yea pal easier for you to say


----------



## s_love

That's what everyone's says! Just relax. They don't understand how much it hurts. I'm tired of people acting like what we are going through can be cured by relaxing. I have never been comfortable talking to shrinks but one of my old professors does counseling. SHe was the greatest teacher I've ever had, easy to talk to... She was my women's psych professor. I emailed her to see if we could talk.


----------



## aknqtpie

I think counseling might be a really good thing. I started to see a guy, but he was kind of weird and wanted me to draw pictures... way outside of my comfort zone... so I quit, but am contemplating finding someone else. 

I think having someone you an vent to is a big thing. Husbands don't understand, friends who have never had remotely the same problems don't understand. 

Don't give up though.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> That's what everyone's says! Just relax. They don't understand how much it hurts. I'm tired of people acting like what we are going through can be cured by relaxing. I have never been comfortable talking to shrinks but one of my old professors does counseling. SHe was the greatest teacher I've ever had, easy to talk to... She was my women's psych professor. I emailed her to see if we could talk.

Ok that's a good step you emailed her! I will look into it but the only thing is my co payments are $50 so it gets costly! :(


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> I think counseling might be a really good thing. I started to see a guy, but he was kind of weird and wanted me to draw pictures... way outside of my comfort zone... so I quit, but am contemplating finding someone else.
> 
> I think having someone you an vent to is a big thing. Husbands don't understand, friends who have never had remotely the same problems don't understand.
> 
> Don't give up though.

I swear I tried goin to a few a long time ago and they were crazier than ever! They needed to be put into a padded room themselves! I need to find a semi normal one.


----------



## s_love

You think watching football you could escape baby news... But no they announced that Tom Brady had a daughter a few days ago. Wtf. I had no idea.


----------



## aknqtpie

And he is married go Gisel Buichen (however you spell it)... Freaking beautiful people.


----------



## s_love

Bet she's already back to her size 00.... Beautiful bitch lol


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> You think watching football you could escape baby news... But no they announced that Tom Brady had a daughter a few days ago. Wtf. I had no idea.

Of course he did! Next we know we will hear about a 95 year old women who miraculously got pregnant


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> And he is married go Gisel Buichen (however you spell it)... Freaking beautiful people.

So hot she is lol


----------



## s_love

Bahhhhh hours away from my bday being over and no one posting fucking ultrasound pics and then my friend posts one that says "I'm going to be an aunt!" And her sister (who I'm Ok friends with but not great friends) posts the same ultrasound and says "early Christmas present! I'm gonna be a mommy!" *aoneieb#£#£imsone£^#~|{<£'inisnwkjw <---that's me throwing a fit. That's it, I'm done with FB. At least hubby's cousin didnt have her kid today.


----------



## aknqtpie

You should of just stayed off of facebook. 

I dunno if I told you guys, but my bff the other day said something about how she was relieved her period started. (she is married and has the sweetest little boy, but just not in a place to try again). I flat out told her that if she got pregnant before me, I would be happy for her, but sad for me.. and probably wouldn't talk to her for a while. It would be different if she was trying, but as an accident.. Oh hell no.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Yeah FXed that shes not in labor right now and they are just waiting to announce the birth once its all over... I was doing good today until my sister called and asked how everything is going... then came the waterworks. Im so tired of crying. Im actually mad at myself for crying! Wish my hubby was here!
> 
> :( I know it's so hard to not cry I'm actually crying right nowClick to expand...

Oh Chris :hug: don't be depressed.I think you are in your TWW, just keep hope.I try not to cry coz only thing i get after that is migraine attack.We are all with you <3<3<3<3


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Yeah FXed that shes not in labor right now and they are just waiting to announce the birth once its all over... I was doing good today until my sister called and asked how everything is going... then came the waterworks. Im so tired of crying. Im actually mad at myself for crying! Wish my hubby was here!
> 
> :( I know it's so hard to not cry I'm actually crying right nowClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Chris :hug: don't be depressed.I think you are in your TWW, just keep hope.I try not to cry coz only thing i get after that is migraine attack.We are all with you <3<3<3<3Click to expand...

Yes I'm in my 2ww and that exactly what happened migraine attack :(


----------



## s_love

Ive got a migraine today from crying last night. Right now though Im working on my last final of the semester and Im going to submit it. :happydance: So glad this stress is going to be lifted.


----------



## s_love

Just got an email from my old professor. I had to laugh as she asked if I wanted to talk to her in the "real psychiatrist way" or as a friend who just happens to have a degree in psychology. She said we can talk soon but shes got a lot going on with all her classes and finals being this week. She recommended a book for me to read until we can talk:

Conquering Infertility by Dr. Alice Domars AND a book for DH called What HE can expect when shes NOT expecting by Mark Sedaka. 

Im looking into them right now online!


----------



## aknqtpie

That is awesome that she is willing to sit down and talk with you, as well as gave you some books to look at. I hope that both will help you at least feel better and not so down. :)


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Just got an email from my old professor. I had to laugh as she asked if I wanted to talk to her in the "real psychiatrist way" or as a friend who just happens to have a degree in psychology. She said we can talk soon but shes got a lot going on with all her classes and finals being this week. She recommended a book for me to read until we can talk:
> 
> Conquering Infertility by Dr. Alice Domars AND a book for DH called What HE can expect when shes NOT expecting by Mark Sedaka.
> 
> Im looking into them right now online!

Lol aw that's so nice of her! I'm goig to check those books out. I've been crying non stop last night and all day today! It's def the hormones and the progesterone suppositories as well as me being depressed :(


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies!

Didn't have time to read all the posts but wanted to say hi! If I didn't know any better, I'd say we all need and deserve a vacation. Holidays are coming, I hope we all have our miracles soon. xoxo


----------



## s_love

Hubby called me and let me know that his leave got approved! We get to go home for 11 days! The 21-1! Granted it takes 23 hours to drive from San Diego to Houston so really we have the 22-31... but still, better than nothing!

Also to cheer myself up I busted out the N64 and started playing Zelda:Ocarina of Time and drinking wine... its a good night lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Love old school Nintendo...

DH and I just booked another mini cation... We are headed to Seattle to watch the Seahawks play the49ers


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Hubby called me and let me know that his leave got approved! We get to go home for 11 days! The 21-1! Granted it takes 23 hours to drive from San Diego to Houston so really we have the 22-31... but still, better than nothing!
> 
> Also to cheer myself up I busted out the N64 and started playing Zelda:Ocarina of Time and drinking wine... its a good night lol

Yay that's great! Glad you are enjoying yourself! I used to love that game


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Love old school Nintendo...
> 
> DH and I just booked another mini cation... We are headed to Seattle to watch the Seahawks play the49ers

Awww yeah! That will be awesome!


----------



## sadangel777

Love, glad you are doing better. I may have to check those books out myself!

I'm having a good week (done with the semester, might have something to do with my good mood!) and I have 2 bottles of Verdi Spumanti with my name on them chilling at home! :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Coolstar

Glad everyone is having a good time :) I am yet to get my blood results but I am not stressing much now whatever the results maybe.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am crampy today.. bleck.. I "started" AF, but can't count CD1 until after I come off of provera... 

stupid.


----------



## sadangel777

aknqtpie, sorry to hear about AF. :( I had to take Provera once, too. 

Cool, I hope you get good results! Fingers crossed. :)


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> I am crampy today.. bleck.. I "started" AF, but can't count CD1 until after I come off of provera...
> 
> stupid.

How many more days on Provera?


So my friend that got back from Afghanistan a little while back just announced him and his wife are having a baby. I was actually really happy for him... No jealousy at all. Maybe it's because I knew him and his wife were trying for 5 months before he left, then he was gone on a 6 month deployment, and now he's back and they got a BFP. She's waited awhile for it so im happy for her....and I'm happy for me that I was actually able to be happy for someone's good news.

I wish the 17th would hurry up and get here so we can figure out our next step!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Angel - Thanks.. but at the same time it is good. Hopefully my hormones regulate after. 

Love - I have to take it for 10 days, so my last pill will be on sunday. So CD1 will be Monday. I am not messing with my chart until CD1.

I think it is easier if you know that the person was trying before, than when it accidentally happens. Also depends on the person too :)


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Angel - Thanks.. but at the same time it is good. Hopefully my hormones regulate after.
> 
> Love - I have to take it for 10 days, so my last pill will be on sunday. So CD1 will be Monday. I am not messing with my chart until CD1.
> 
> I think it is easier if you know that the person was trying before, than when it accidentally happens. Also depends on the person too :)

Yeah its defiantly easier when you know someone has been trying and didnt hit it on the first time. Lol doesnt that seem wrong... like saying "yay im glad youre struggling too!" lol of course thats not what we mean, but sometimes thats how I think people would take it. Its so funny when he posted the ultrasound pic he also wrote on his wall "Im scared shitless and thrilled all at once. My baby looks like a goomba right now!" lol and he posted a pic of a goomba (bad guy walking mushroom from Mario games) next to the ultrasound pic. Hilarious :haha:


----------



## aknqtpie

I LOVE MARIO BROTHERS MOVIE!!! Hahahaha.. I knew exactly who you were talking about when you said Goomba.


----------



## s_love

Lol I thought it was hilarious! 

So I've been up since 3:30am... I went to bed at midnight.... I'm tired but I can't fall back asleep!


----------



## Coolstar

I read the article, thought about sharing-
A man aged 60 became a dad, a grand dad, and a great-grand dad when his wife,daughter and granddaughter gave birth within 3 months.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-life-stories/three-generations-of-family-give-birth-1156795


----------



## s_love

Wow.... Well its so unfair that men can practically make babies until they are old and grey! But its nice that his wife was able to fulfill her dream of becoming a mom- and that even at 60 he was willing to try and have children with her. Cool story, even though the 18 year old getting pregnant makes me jealous! Lol


----------



## Coolstar

Yes it's really unfair men can became dad at any age and women has to fear for menopause so early .


----------



## s_love

So lately my middle sister has been really interested in my ttc process and shes been talking to me a lot more. She is very religious so she was very disappointed to find out that Im struggling with my faith. Well anyway she sent me a prayer this morning, a prayer for motherhood:

Lovely Lady of La Leche, most loving mother of the Child Jesus, and my mother, listen to my humble prayer. Your motherly heart knows my every wish, my every need. To you only, His spotless Virgin Mother, has your Divine Son given to understand the sentiments which fill my soul. Yours was the sacred privilege of being the Mother of the Savior. Intercede with him now, my loving Mother, that, in accordance with His will, I may become the mother of other children of our heavenly Father. This I ask, O Lady of La Leche, in the Name of your Divine Son, My Lord and Redeemer. Amen. 

Thought Id share with everyone... we need all the help we can get :thumbup:


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks for sharing love, we really need that.
Well i just got a call from my doc and he told me that my progesterone level jumped to 9.7 this cycle.He said it's good and it meant that i did ovulate :) .He said that i should continue with 100mg clomid and he wont increase my level since it might over stimulate my ovaries.At least i am happy that i did ov.... God only knows after how many years.Actually i had lost hope that clomid would work and i was afraid that he would refer me to FS which i cant afford at this moment.I know it is just a small step but i am glad that i did ov.
I read that anything below 5 meant no ov and 5 to 10 weak ov and anything more then 10 is good.I don't know where i am but i have decided to trust my doc and continue with med (well i have no other options also).My next cycle would be my last cycle of ttc before we go for a long break.Thought i would share the news with all of you.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> Thanks for sharing love, we really need that.
> Well i just got a call from my doc and he told me that my progesterone level jumped to 9.7 this cycle.He said it's good and it meant that i did ovulate :) .He said that i should continue with 100mg clomid and he wont increase my level since it might over stimulate my ovaries.At least i am happy that i did ov.... God only knows after how many years.Actually i had lost hope that clomid would work and i was afraid that he would refer me to FS which i cant afford at this moment.I know it is just a small step but i am glad that i did ov.
> I read that anything below 5 meant no ov and 5 to 10 weak ov and anything more then 10 is good.I don't know where i am but i have decided to trust my doc and continue with med (well i have no other options also).My next cycle would be my last cycle of ttc before we go for a long break.Thought i would share the news with all of you.

A small step, but a great step in the right direction! Thats awesome news that you OVed! Congrats!


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks love.When is your Dr's appointment? You were suppose to do some more tests.


----------



## s_love

Monday the 17th at 9:30... Im so impatient. I want to know if the tube is there or not. Either way she is putting me on meds after the appt (she said probably trigger shot and more Clomid) and I cant wait to get back into it. I hate sitting idly by and doing nothing.

I was reading about the SIS.. apparently it will be cramping like the HSG when they insert the catheter since thats exactly what they do on this one. I handled that just fine, it was the iodine that hurt for me.... hopefully the saline solution they use this time wont hurt!


----------



## aknqtpie

Cool - That is great news!!! Hopefully you timed it right :) 

Love - I don't blame you for being impatient. Hopefully your weekend is busy and goes by fast. 

Angel - When you took provera, did you have a brutal AF?


----------



## sadangel777

Yay, Cool!! Congrats for OV!! :)

Love, glad to hear you are doing better! I hope your appt goes well!

aknqtpie, I don't recall it being any more brutal with the provera, but ever since I started OV with the Clomid my periods have been more painful and I always had very painful ones. Hope that helps!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am still taking the provera, and I know that AF is techncially supposed to come after I take the 10 pills, but it is here nice and strong now. 

As TMI as this is.. I AM SO GRATEFUL FOR TAMPONS. I can actually use one now, and I don't feel like I am wearing a flipping diaper. :)


----------



## Chris_25

Love- thanks for sharing that prayer! I am holding onto my faith and trusting God will bless me. Your date is almost here for the sis! :) hopefully it doesn't hurt too much. IUI gives you cramps too when they insert the catheter 

Cool- that's great news about the progesterone level :) how long of a break are you planning on? 

AFM- this 2 weekwait stinks but what can I do. I've been doing the progesterone suppositories each night before bed and my boobs and nipples hurt so bad they feel like they are goin to fall off but that's def the progesterone. They told me it can also delay my period which really stinks because that's going to force me to test which I hate!


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> I am still taking the provera, and I know that AF is techncially supposed to come after I take the 10 pills, but it is here nice and strong now.
> 
> As TMI as this is.. I AM SO GRATEFUL FOR TAMPONS. I can actually use one now, and I don't feel like I am wearing a flipping diaper. :)

Yay finally it's on strong! Aren't you supposed to stop the medication once you have AF?


----------



## aknqtpie

No, not for this situation, they are trying to regulate my hormones since it is post miscarriage. He said to take all 10 pills and that my period would start a few days after I started taking the pills.. and then CD1 is the day I come off my pills. I am supposed to wait a cycle before TTC ... but eh, I am not going to.


----------



## Chris_25

Ah ok gotcha! Yea I wouldn't wait either


----------



## s_love

Aknqtpie I remember when I was on Provera the first time my cramps were worse and it made it a little bit heavier. The second time I had to take it, there wasnt much of a change. And I dont blame you, Id want to try ASAP too!

Let me ask this, if youve had the HSG, after it, when AF came, was it heavier than normal? My last cycle was much heavier and it was after the HSG... so Im wondering if after the SIS (and I come off the BC and AF comes) if it will be heavy again....

Also this has nothing to do with anything but, too cute not to share :flower:
View attachment 532325


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie: I am glad that your AF started with full force.It's so amazing that sometime we wait for AF to show up so desperately and sometime we just cry to see her ugly face.
Chris:I know the TWW sucks and i always have the feeling that if i am not pregnant then AF should show up soon, why the hell should i wait for so long ?I am sending you lots of baby dust dust hun.Hope u get a BFP this time.My AF will start within 2 to 3 days and we are going to try next cycle after that we have decided to take off from Jan to March.And then try again from April.I know it's a long time but my DH thinks we need off before we go insane.Yes even i think so he is right.I am fed up with peeing on the stick and baby dancing like rabbits lol :)
love:Keeping fxed for you.Hope u get good results.
angel:How is your break going on ?Hope u r relaxing and njoying.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Aknqtpie I remember when I was on Provera the first time my cramps were worse and it made it a little bit heavier. The second time I had to take it, there wasnt much of a change. And I dont blame you, Id want to try ASAP too!
> 
> Let me ask this, if youve had the HSG, after it, when AF came, was it heavier than normal? My last cycle was much heavier and it was after the HSG... so Im wondering if after the SIS (and I come off the BC and AF comes) if it will be heavy again....
> 
> Also this has nothing to do with anything but, too cute not to share :flower:

love is it your lab, so chweeetttt :)


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Aknqtpie I remember when I was on Provera the first time my cramps were worse and it made it a little bit heavier. The second time I had to take it, there wasnt much of a change. And I dont blame you, Id want to try ASAP too!
> 
> Let me ask this, if youve had the HSG, after it, when AF came, was it heavier than normal? My last cycle was much heavier and it was after the HSG... so Im wondering if after the SIS (and I come off the BC and AF comes) if it will be heavy again....
> 
> Also this has nothing to do with anything but, too cute not to share :flower:
> 
> love is it your lab, so chweeetttt :)Click to expand...

Lol yeah thats my pup, Bear. He was posing for me : )


----------



## aknqtpie

AWwwww what a pretty Christmas Puppy!!!! 

Cool - I hope you don't have to go on a break, but I don't blame you either. After this whole ordeal, I sometimes I contemplate if I want to try again.. but I really want a baby, so I am going to.. just the mental mind fuck of it all... I am glad you are taking a break though.. (if you have to) as it will give you a low stress environment and your hubby and you can BD for fun rather than timing it right :)


----------



## s_love

Lol Ive almost forgotten what its like to BD stress free and unscheduled. Even though I knew I wasnt going to OV in October and November, I still planned it and followed the SMEP... ya know just in case. Sometimes a break sounds so great... no getting poked, proded, no hormones going crazy from meds.... I think if after March we are still not pregnant that a break may be needed... Hopefully though the FS puts me on meds that work....


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd! Were you on clomid before all the tests?


----------



## Coolstar

So true even i don't rem how does it feel to have bd for fun.What is fun and happiness ??? I have forgotten about it in the last 1 yr.Just time bd around ov whether you want it or not and have :sex: like rabbits, so frustrating.


----------



## aknqtpie

I haven't been able to BD period... :-/


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Fx'd! Were you on clomid before all the tests?

Yeah I was. August was my first round and I OVed that month and September. October I didnt get to finish all the pills and I don't OV. November I haven't done OPKs or blood tests to confirm. I read sometimes that you body will OV on is on after a couple of rounds of Clomid so I was hoping that would happen for November, but this month I'm on BC so there's no reason.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> aknqtpie: I am glad that your AF started with full force.It's so amazing that sometime we wait for AF to show up so desperately and sometime we just cry to see her ugly face.
> Chris:I know the TWW sucks and i always have the feeling that if i am not pregnant then AF should show up soon, why the hell should i wait for so long ?I am sending you lots of baby dust dust hun.Hope u get a BFP this time.My AF will start within 2 to 3 days and we are going to try next cycle after that we have decided to take off from Jan to March.And then try again from April.I know it's a long time but my DH thinks we need off before we go insane.Yes even i think so he is right.I am fed up with peeing on the stick and baby dancing like rabbits lol :)
> love:Keeping fxed for you.Hope u get good results.
> angel:How is your break going on ?Hope u r relaxing and njoying.

Thank you <3 I hope you don't make it to the break and will get your bfp!


----------



## Chris_25

Love- the doggie is so cute and your tree is pretty! I have a cute pic also with my pup under the tree not sure how to upload from my phone on here.


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Love- the doggie is so cute and your tree is pretty! I have a cute pic also with my pup under the tree not sure how to upload from my phone on here.

Yeah I dont know how to upload from the phone either lol and thank you : )


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, aknqtpie, soon you will be able to! 

Chris, the 'break' is good because I'm too busy with work and Christmas to worry about TTC (for now)! Still planning on BDing on CD14ish JIC but not monitoring my cycle at all!! It is nice. I hope you don't have to take a break, but if you do, I understand why.


----------



## s_love

:thumbup: Glad the break is going good for you. Hey and remember people all over say that it happens when they arent trying... so FXed for you Angel!


----------



## Chris_25

So I spoke to billing at my FS office and my insurance gave me $10k to use and guess what? 3 months of ultrasounds, blood, medications used up 10k! Isn't that insane? So it doesn't look like I can do another iui next month because I will have to pay out of pocket for blood and ultrasound numerous times. So now I have to just pay about $400 out of pocket for my last blood and ultrasound that I had done because I went over it. Oh well I'm praying I won't have to get to that point. 

Anyway I'm in tears for these poor people at sandy hook elementary school! There are sick people in this world! I pray for all those families and those poor babies :(


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> So I spoke to billing at my FS office and my insurance gave me $10k to use and guess what? 3 months of ultrasounds, blood, medications used up 10k! Isn't that insane? So it doesn't look like I can do another iui next month because I will have to pay out of pocket for blood and ultrasound numerous times. So now I have to just pay about $400 out of pocket for my last blood and ultrasound that I had done because I went over it. Oh well I'm praying I won't have to get to that point.
> 
> Anyway I'm in tears for these poor people at sandy hook elementary school! There are sick people in this world! I pray for all those families and those poor babies :(

Chris that sucks! I'm sorry! 10k seems like so mucho net but it goes way more quickly that expected... Although it doesn't seem like what you listed should have used it. Shit really needs to be made more affordable.

I am in shock about the shooting... I mean who could do that to innocent people, especially children. People are just... Unbelievable. There really are no words. My thoughts and prayers are with all their families and friends... What an awful way to spend the holidays.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> So I spoke to billing at my FS office and my insurance gave me $10k to use and guess what? 3 months of ultrasounds, blood, medications used up 10k! Isn't that insane? So it doesn't look like I can do another iui next month because I will have to pay out of pocket for blood and ultrasound numerous times. So now I have to just pay about $400 out of pocket for my last blood and ultrasound that I had done because I went over it. Oh well I'm praying I won't have to get to that point.
> 
> Anyway I'm in tears for these poor people at sandy hook elementary school! There are sick people in this world! I pray for all those families and those poor babies :(
> 
> Chris that sucks! I'm sorry! 10k seems like so mucho net but it goes way more quickly that expected... Although it doesn't seem like what you listed should have used it. Shit really needs to be made more affordable.
> 
> I am in shock about the shooting... I mean who could do that to innocent people, especially children. People are just... Unbelievable. There really are no words. My thoughts and prayers are with all their families and friends... What an awful way to spend the holidays.Click to expand...

Well the injections alone were $3800! It's insane how that money can go so quick! I swear I want to start a petition and really do something about getting unlimited health insurance for fertility! 

It's so very sad and how did the mother not notice something wrong with him


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> So I spoke to billing at my FS office and my insurance gave me $10k to use and guess what? 3 months of ultrasounds, blood, medications used up 10k! Isn't that insane? So it doesn't look like I can do another iui next month because I will have to pay out of pocket for blood and ultrasound numerous times. So now I have to just pay about $400 out of pocket for my last blood and ultrasound that I had done because I went over it. Oh well I'm praying I won't have to get to that point.
> 
> Anyway I'm in tears for these poor people at sandy hook elementary school! There are sick people in this world! I pray for all those families and those poor babies :(

It is so sad, how can someone kill those small, innocent kids.He killed his own mother also in the shootout.

About insurance i know it really sucks.Mine covers nothing :nope:.Hope you wont need to go for anymore IUI's.FXed for you.AF showed up today so officially my last cycle before taking a break.


----------



## s_love

Chris- I'd totally sign the petition! I just don't understand why the injectables are so damn expensive!

Cool- I'm sorry hun :hugs: FXed that this will be your cycle! 

Yeah the shooter killed himself, his mom, possibly another adult at their house and all those little angels and their teachers. Some people are so sick. I've been reading some articles and I can't get threw them without tearing up.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> So I spoke to billing at my FS office and my insurance gave me $10k to use and guess what? 3 months of ultrasounds, blood, medications used up 10k! Isn't that insane? So it doesn't look like I can do another iui next month because I will have to pay out of pocket for blood and ultrasound numerous times. So now I have to just pay about $400 out of pocket for my last blood and ultrasound that I had done because I went over it. Oh well I'm praying I won't have to get to that point.
> 
> Anyway I'm in tears for these poor people at sandy hook elementary school! There are sick people in this world! I pray for all those families and those poor babies :(
> 
> It is so sad, how can someone kill those small, innocent kids.He killed his own mother also in the shootout.
> 
> About insurance i know it really sucks.Mine covers nothing :nope:.Hope you wont need to go for anymore IUI's.FXed for you.AF showed up today so officially my last cycle before taking a break.Click to expand...



Thank you and I'm sorry about AF :( hopefully this next time will be it!


----------



## s_love

I. Am. So. Bored.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> I. Am. So. Bored.

What time is to by you? It's almost 9am here


----------



## aknqtpie

It's 715am in AK so 815 where love is  

Chris -sorry about the insurance stuff. It is amazing how much it all "costs". I wish being a doctor wasn't about making a profit.


----------



## Coolstar

Even i am bored :( and i need to go for a dinner today and she had a baby few months back.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> It's 715am in AK so 815 where love is
> 
> Chris -sorry about the insurance stuff. It is amazing how much it all "costs". I wish being a doctor wasn't about making a profit.

Thanks. I blame the insurance companies because they pay these doctors pennies and then we have to suffer!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Even i am bored :( and i need to go for a dinner today and she had a baby few months back.

Try to stay strong! I went to dinner with my 2 friends last night who are both due in a few months!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Even i am bored :( and i need to go for a dinner today and she had a baby few months back.
> 
> Try to stay strong! I went to dinner with my 2 friends last night who are both due in a few months!Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks.It's so difficult.Oh I forgot to mention her 2nd baby :(


----------



## s_love

Hubby's cousin popped yesterday and welcomed the most perfect baby girl around 3:00pm. Big blue eyes, Miss Chloe Jade. *Sigh* Got so many pics and texts and calls about it... it was all I could do not to cry to hear everyone talking about her. We go home in 4 days... Its going to be awful. 

Yesterday was also hubby's units Christmas party. Of course we got sat at the table with another Sgt. who's wife is 30 weeks pregnant... and she talked about her wedding shower next month and of course Im invited.... gag.


----------



## s_love

I hope because the thread has been so quiet today that that means everyone is out having a wonderful weekend!

My boobs are ridiculously sore today! But anyway, I'm getting super nervous, tomorrow is my appt for my SIS. I hope it's good news. Hoping it was just an air bubble... Hoping for no polyps or scar tissue. We def can't afford laparoscopy! (don't think insurance covers it) oh well FXed!


----------



## aknqtpie

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow. I hope all goes well!!!

I was busy baking cookies and watching football (can't believe the niners won!) this weekend. Went and saw the movie playing for keeps this weekend with my friend.. It was fun!

Tomorrow officially starts cd1 since I'm off my provera tomorrow!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> I hope because the thread has been so quiet today that that means everyone is out having a wonderful weekend!
> 
> My boobs are ridiculously sore today! But anyway, I'm getting super nervous, tomorrow is my appt for my SIS. I hope it's good news. Hoping it was just an air bubble... Hoping for no polyps or scar tissue. We def can't afford laparoscopy! (don't think insurance covers it) oh well FXed!

Good luck with your appointment today. So when you go back home you will have to go see hubby's cousins baby? Fun times! 
I was at the mall yeterday for 7 hours my friend and I walked. It felt like my legs were going to fall off!


----------



## sadangel777

Good luck with your appt today!! :) I'm sorry you had to sit with a preggo. 

I'm doing good, just super busy! We BD yesterday and no problems, go figure! And today I *think* I feel OV twinges, so because it is CD15 I feel pretty good, like I actually may have a shot. I honestly don't think we ever got any swimmers anywhere near any eggs for the past year. But I think I'll have better chances NTNP than monitoring everything, because it was too much stress for both of us I think.

I hope everyone is doing well! Love, keep us posted!!!

UPDATE: I definitely feel like OV is close because it is almost as painful as when I was on the Clomid! Hurts a lot, and I wish I were wearing my comfy pants today! (but I'm at work, so no sweats :( hehe)


----------



## sadangel777

Either my hormones are raging, or I'm just an angry person -- trying to write a story and secretaries are blocking me LEFT and RIGHT from my sources, GRRRRRRR!!!! WTH is their problem??? I'm ready to eat someone's face now!


----------



## Coolstar

love:All the best and FXed for you.Keep us posted.
angel:Oh i am so happy for you and i hope you get a BFP NTNP :)
aknqtpie: Glad u r off provera. :) All the best for your new cycle.
Chris: So what shopping did u do? Hope your legs r fine now.


----------



## horseypants

sooo sad today


----------



## s_love

Angel- Im happy that yall got some good BDing in! Hopefully it worked! And I hope you get your story written without anymore frustration!

Chris- Hope your legs are feeling better! Theres no way Id last at a mall 7 hours! I get so annoyed by people. Im usually in and out.

aknqtpie- hoping this is your cycle! FXed for you! Also... I know that was such a crazy upset! I was not expecting them to pull it off.

As for me... Well the day started off a bit rocky. I went to do the SIS and the nurse told me to go empty my bladder. Well I did and then when I came out of the bathroom she asked me for my "negative pregnancy test confirmation from the lab". I told her I hadnt taken one because no one told me I needed to. She told me to go to the lab and take one.... I told her I hadnt drank anything all morning and I just emptied my bladder... she said go and be back in 15 minutes or we have to reschedule your appt. Well needless to say I was pissed and but I went down there... took me 45 minutes before I had to pee! Even with drinking water! Well I decided I wasnt going to allow them to reschedule so I went to the front desk prepared for a battle and she was like "Oh yeah, the nurse told me about this.Ill call her and send you right back!" I was so happy!

Well it wasnt painful at all and I had hardly any cramping. I had a 2 person doctor team (neither of them being the FS I had seen previously) and they were wonderful. So they told me that they dont see any polyps or scar tissue, but they dont see a tube either. But the lady sat down and was like "all we need is one good tube and you have that and a healthy uterus!" So we are doing 150mg of clomid on days 5-9 until February. After that she said we were going to do hyper ovarian stimulation (?) Which Im confused because I thought Clomid already was a hyper stimulant and she said there was a waiting list and thats why it would have to be in February.... so Im confused. But I swear thats what I thought she said. But she also said we would be doing an IUI with it....
So Im slightly confused by relieved because we have a plan.

ALSO! and this is the really exciting part... Tricare Prime covers everything up to IVF! and when it comes to IVF we only have to pay like $3000 for the lab costs! I was so excited when the doctor told me that!


----------



## s_love

horseypants said:


> sooo sad today

Whats wrong hun?


----------



## horseypants

that's great about ivf, i say go for it. my good friend got her bfp through her first ivf treatment after trying for years.

i'm just inconsolable. nothing new.


----------



## aknqtpie

Love - That is FANTASTIC NEWS! Hopefully you won't have to take it all the way up to IVF, but that is great that they cover iui. Fx'd that you get your 2013 BFP! :)


----------



## s_love

horseypants said:


> that's great about ivf, i say go for it. my good friend got her bfp through her first ivf treatment after trying for years.
> 
> i'm just inconsolable. nothing new.

Im sorry. I know that feeling and its awful. I hope you start feeling better though. 



aknqtpie said:


> Love - That is FANTASTIC NEWS! Hopefully you won't have to take it all the way up to IVF, but that is great that they cover iui. Fx'd that you get your 2013 BFP! :)

I was so happy when she told me that, I almost cried. I have been worrying so much thinking about finances and how we would afford everything! Im still confused as to what is happening in Feburary... but hey as long as they know what is going on and it will get me pregnant!


----------



## aknqtpie

They probably just put a bunch of fancy sounding words together to make themselves look smart :)


----------



## s_love

Lol maybe so! Because I was googling it and all I can see is a disorder called Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome... and from what I was reading its not a good thing... so why would they purposely do that to me. I dont see a procedure or anything. Im so confused!


----------



## aknqtpie

Stay away from Doctor Google :)


----------



## s_love

Lol but Im so curious. I really want to know what exactly is going on and what they will do!


----------



## aknqtpie

Just make sure they buy you dinner before stimulating your ovaries. It is only right.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Just make sure they buy you dinner before stimulating your ovaries. It is only right.

:haha:

Im a classy lady, Ill make sure they buy me steak and lobster :winkwink:


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Angel- Im happy that yall got some good BDing in! Hopefully it worked! And I hope you get your story written without anymore frustration!
> 
> Chris- Hope your legs are feeling better! Theres no way Id last at a mall 7 hours! I get so annoyed by people. Im usually in and out.
> 
> aknqtpie- hoping this is your cycle! FXed for you! Also... I know that was such a crazy upset! I was not expecting them to pull it off.
> 
> As for me... Well the day started off a bit rocky. I went to do the SIS and the nurse told me to go empty my bladder. Well I did and then when I came out of the bathroom she asked me for my "negative pregnancy test confirmation from the lab". I told her I hadnt taken one because no one told me I needed to. She told me to go to the lab and take one.... I told her I hadnt drank anything all morning and I just emptied my bladder... she said go and be back in 15 minutes or we have to reschedule your appt. Well needless to say I was pissed and but I went down there... took me 45 minutes before I had to pee! Even with drinking water! Well I decided I wasnt going to allow them to reschedule so I went to the front desk prepared for a battle and she was like "Oh yeah, the nurse told me about this.Ill call her and send you right back!" I was so happy!
> 
> Well it wasnt painful at all and I had hardly any cramping. I had a 2 person doctor team (neither of them being the FS I had seen previously) and they were wonderful. So they told me that they dont see any polyps or scar tissue, but they dont see a tube either. But the lady sat down and was like "all we need is one good tube and you have that and a healthy uterus!" So we are doing 150mg of clomid on days 5-9 until February. After that she said we were going to do hyper ovarian stimulation (?) Which Im confused because I thought Clomid already was a hyper stimulant and she said there was a waiting list and thats why it would have to be in February.... so Im confused. But I swear thats what I thought she said. But she also said we would be doing an IUI with it....
> So Im slightly confused by relieved because we have a plan.
> 
> ALSO! and this is the really exciting part... Tricare Prime covers everything up to IVF! and when it comes to IVF we only have to pay like $3000 for the lab costs! I was so excited when the doctor told me that!



So glad to hear it went good! As for the hyper stimulant they are prob talking about injectables which I took this month which does that. I'm so happy you have a plan though and just like they said all u need is 1 tube! Great news with the IVF too! 

Sounds like a pee issue I would have lol I pee all day long I have the smallest bladder ever! Everytime I need to give urine all of a sudden I can't go for hours lol


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Lol maybe so! Because I was googling it and all I can see is a disorder called Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome... and from what I was reading its not a good thing... so why would they purposely do that to me. I dont see a procedure or anything. Im so confused!

Ovarian hypo stimulation is a serious thing if it does happen but that is not what they are doing to you lol basically they will give you injectables which will make you produce more eggs and they monitor you very closely just like I did this cycle they were doing blood and ultrasound every other day pretty much! The doctor told me theres a small percentage that it does happen to people but he still went over what could happen if i did get that hospitalization etc... He put me on a low dose anyway. I guess that is why they called it hypo stimulation because it stimulates
Your ovaries.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> love:All the best and FXed for you.Keep us posted.
> angel:Oh i am so happy for you and i hope you get a BFP NTNP :)
> aknqtpie: Glad u r off provera. :) All the best for your new cycle.
> Chris: So what shopping did u do? Hope your legs r fine now.

Christmas shopping I still don't know what to get hubby! Also my friend was shopping like a beast. I was beat


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Angel- Im happy that yall got some good BDing in! Hopefully it worked! And I hope you get your story written without anymore frustration!
> 
> Chris- Hope your legs are feeling better! Theres no way Id last at a mall 7 hours! I get so annoyed by people. Im usually in and out.
> 
> aknqtpie- hoping this is your cycle! FXed for you! Also... I know that was such a crazy upset! I was not expecting them to pull it off.
> 
> As for me... Well the day started off a bit rocky. I went to do the SIS and the nurse told me to go empty my bladder. Well I did and then when I came out of the bathroom she asked me for my "negative pregnancy test confirmation from the lab". I told her I hadnt taken one because no one told me I needed to. She told me to go to the lab and take one.... I told her I hadnt drank anything all morning and I just emptied my bladder... she said go and be back in 15 minutes or we have to reschedule your appt. Well needless to say I was pissed and but I went down there... took me 45 minutes before I had to pee! Even with drinking water! Well I decided I wasnt going to allow them to reschedule so I went to the front desk prepared for a battle and she was like "Oh yeah, the nurse told me about this.Ill call her and send you right back!" I was so happy!
> 
> Well it wasnt painful at all and I had hardly any cramping. I had a 2 person doctor team (neither of them being the FS I had seen previously) and they were wonderful. So they told me that they dont see any polyps or scar tissue, but they dont see a tube either. But the lady sat down and was like "all we need is one good tube and you have that and a healthy uterus!" So we are doing 150mg of clomid on days 5-9 until February. After that she said we were going to do hyper ovarian stimulation (?) Which Im confused because I thought Clomid already was a hyper stimulant and she said there was a waiting list and thats why it would have to be in February.... so Im confused. But I swear thats what I thought she said. But she also said we would be doing an IUI with it....
> So Im slightly confused by relieved because we have a plan.
> 
> ALSO! and this is the really exciting part... Tricare Prime covers everything up to IVF! and when it comes to IVF we only have to pay like $3000 for the lab costs! I was so excited when the doctor told me that!

Congrats love :happydance: Really very happy for you that your one tube is perfect and that is all you need for a BFP :thumbup:.
Is your insurance Tricare Prime ?


----------



## s_love

Yeah Im on Tricare Prime. The website says nothing is covered but the doctor said she knew for a fact it was!


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Lol maybe so! Because I was googling it and all I can see is a disorder called Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome... and from what I was reading its not a good thing... so why would they purposely do that to me. I dont see a procedure or anything. Im so confused!
> 
> Ovarian hypo stimulation is a serious thing if it does happen but that is not what they are doing to you lol basically they will give you injectables which will make you produce more eggs and they monitor you very closely just like I did this cycle they were doing blood and ultrasound every other day pretty much! Te doctor put me on a low dose too. I guess that is why they called it hypo stimulation because it stimulates
> Your ovariesClick to expand...

Lol ok good to know. I wasnt sure. Why am I on a wait list then if its just injectables? and also doesnt Clomid do the same thing?


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Lol maybe so! Because I was googling it and all I can see is a disorder called Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome... and from what I was reading its not a good thing... so why would they purposely do that to me. I dont see a procedure or anything. Im so confused!
> 
> Ovarian hypo stimulation is a serious thing if it does happen but that is not what they are doing to you lol basically they will give you injectables which will make you produce more eggs and they monitor you very closely just like I did this cycle they were doing blood and ultrasound every other day pretty much! Te doctor put me on a low dose too. I guess that is why they called it hypo stimulation because it stimulates
> Your ovariesClick to expand...
> 
> Lol ok good to know. I wasnt sure. Why am I on a wait list then if its just injectables? and also doesnt Clomid do the same thing?Click to expand...

Injectables are stronger than clomid I believe. Also injectables have a higher rate for multiples and success supposedly. Who knows lol I'm not sure about the wait list thing that is weird? Maybe for the iui? Strange


----------



## Coolstar

Good that your insurance covers everything.Even i agree with Chris that injectables are stronger than clomid. I read that when you have one tube they will make you take higher dose of clomid so that both your ovaries produce eggs.
I don't know why but i am very bored of the ttc process :( not frustration but simply boredom.


----------



## sadangel777

That's great, Love!!! :) It's true, you only need one tube, and it sounds like your team has it together! Wish you lots of luck!

Chris, what kind of presents does he like? Is he more practical or is he like my dh, loves games and stuff?

Cool, sorry you are bored with TTC; I know how you feel (although I am usually more frustrated than bored). It's funny, we are NTNP and it feels better already. Idk, I may end up melting down again in a couple weeks with AF, but I feel like we have a better chance this way because he knows I'm not monitoring anything and feels less pressure to perform. Cuz let's face it, without him able to perform, it didn't matter how much monitoring or meds I was on! 

I hope one of us gets our BFP soon!


----------



## Chris_25

Cool- I totally hear you about the boredom I've beyond just about had it. Although I'm completely frustrated!

Angel- he likes everything lol he's not big with video games but will play them. I bought him some clothes. He likes stupid stuff such as buying Yankee stadium chairs lol and I bought him a guitar once he has a million guitars though he loves to play an is pretty good at it.

I am happy to hear that you are doing better with NTNP and you are better off


----------



## Coolstar

Actually i have crossed my frustration point, and once you cross that point the next phase will be boredom i guess.
angel:It's true that how much u monitor wont be of any help if he cannot perform.FXed for you.
chris:How is your TWW going on?


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> Actually i have crossed my frustration point, and once you cross that point the next phase will be boredom i guess.
> angel:It's true that how much u monitor wont be of any help if he cannot perform.FXed for you.
> chris:How is your TWW going on?

Before I went to my appt I felt like I crossed the frustration plane... I think that was what my "no feelings either way" mood was. I'm still not looking completely forward to sex.. I feel it's lost its something special. Like its starting to feel like a chore.


----------



## sadangel777

That's been DH's complaint from the start, which I don't understand since we only DTD between 1 and 3 times a month and I never tell him when I'm OVing. It's like he can sense it or something!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Actually i have crossed my frustration point, and once you cross that point the next phase will be boredom i guess.
> angel:It's true that how much u monitor wont be of any help if he cannot perform.FXed for you.
> chris:How is your TWW going on?

Sucks big time! I'm so sick of it all! I can't really count on symptoms because the progesterone suppositories causes pregnancy symptoms too! :(


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Actually i have crossed my frustration point, and once you cross that point the next phase will be boredom i guess.
> angel:It's true that how much u monitor wont be of any help if he cannot perform.FXed for you.
> chris:How is your TWW going on?
> 
> Before I went to my appt I felt like I crossed the frustration plane... I think that was what my "no feelings either way" mood was. I'm still not looking completely forward to sex.. I feel it's lost its something special. Like its starting to feel like a chore.Click to expand...

Oh the whole sex thing been out the window long ago. It's sad how this whole process could do this to us


----------



## Coolstar

So true we all are in the same position.Sex seems like a chore, and once we cross the frustration point it is either no feeling or boredom i guess.
And it is really sad what it has done to us.All the charm is lost.


----------



## Coolstar

And i forgot to mention how grateful i am to find you ladies.I don't know how would i have coped up without you three.


----------



## sadangel777

Aw, Chris, I know!! I have had SO many pregnancy symptoms I could literally puke (and then I'd look down and think I was pregnant!! LOL) 
After all those BFN's, I don't trust my body one bit. Nope, not one bit. Anything I suffer now, I attribute to hormones UNrelated to pregnancy because I'm tired of losing my mind! 

Cool, I'm grateful for all of you guys, too! :) It is sad what this has done to us, but at least we aren't alone!


----------



## s_love

Awwww angel and cool! I'm very thankful for y'all and the other ladies on this thread. I call y'all my sanity savers! :hugs:

I want the fun sex to come back, I really do. But honestly lately I either don't feel sexy enough, feel sick or tired from meds, or just think of it as a "have to type chore" and that makes me not want to. 

Bring back the sexy time!


----------



## Chris_25

Aw I'm grateful for you girls as well! There's no one else out there I could talk to that understands!


----------



## aknqtpie

Time to get some lingere out and sexy time it! 

Sex as a chore isn't fun.. plus.. I have heard that if you orgasm, it helps. Not sure if there is scientific evidence behind it.


----------



## horseypants

I can orgasm as a chore now too.


----------



## aknqtpie

Orgasms should not be a chore.


----------



## Coolstar

LOL what a discussion :) But it is hard to get orgasm when i time bd near ov.I just feel we have to do bd anyhow and not miss my window.


----------



## s_love

It is very hard to make me orgasm.... More times than not I don't. Lol so I'm hoping that it really doesn't have a substantial effect on conceiving. 

So my husbands family is having their annual family Christmas party on the 22nd. They did a Facebook invite thing.... Every single post of there is about the new baby and how she is making her appearance.... Not even sad, just annoyed.


----------



## aknqtpie

Just make sure you have your own personal wine stash.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Just make sure you have your own personal wine stash.

Lol hubby's family is very religious and look down on individuals who drink... So we can't drink around them!:dohh:


----------



## sadangel777

You still have any valium? :) Or you drink before you get there!! hehe


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> You still have any valium? :) Or you drink before you get there!! hehe

 :haha: I wish! It's at 11 in the morning, lol if I show up with alcohol on my breath I'm sure they'd condemn me to hell! 

Oh also, the cousin who just gave birth is back to a size 2.... She's regularly a 0 so "she's got work to do still" GAG!


----------



## aknqtpie

PRE PARTY!!! ... You could always sneak some vodka in a juice bottle... 

Some of my family is against drinking.. and I was having a house warming bbq a couple years ago.. and of course I started at like noon.. they showed up at like 4... well the one who is really against it is my dad's ex wife (my family is odd in that his ex wife treats me like a grand daughter.. its cool, but odd)... anyways... I had made Jello Shots... given some to other family members, she saw it and wanted one.. my brothers g/f is like no, this jello is gross, you don't want any..


----------



## s_love

Lol you should have let her partake in the jello! That would have been hilarious!


----------



## Chris_25

Girls I am so sick to my stomach I think I'm goin to have a nervous breakdown. Just took a test and of course BFN! I want to just die


----------



## aknqtpie

Oh Chris :( I am so sorry :hugs: 

What dpo is this?


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Girls I am so sick to my stomach I think I'm goin to have a nervous breakdown. Just took a test and of course BFN! I want to just die

I am sorry chris :hug: but many ladies get -ve HPT before +. Just be strong.


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Girls I am so sick to my stomach I think I'm goin to have a nervous breakdown. Just took a test and of course BFN! I want to just die

I'm sorry Hun! :hugs: don't lose hope just yet. One of my best friends didn't get a bfp until 19 dpo! How many dpo are you?


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, I'm so sorry -- *HUGS* 

I wish I lived closer; I'd take you out for coffee! 

Love and Cool are right; how many DPO are you?


----------



## Coolstar

The thread is so quiet today :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry, I am trying to get stuff done at work, have an all afternoon meeting with my boss to work on the business plan... oh goodie!


----------



## sadangel777

Today was our Christmas party at work :) No alcohol though ...


----------



## Chris_25

I am due this Sunday and I tested again this morning I didn't take the progesterone last night either and I called the nurse an she told me its too early to test and to keep taking the progesterone so now who knows what will happen that I missed the dose. I'm so disgusted with this whole process I'm actually to te point where I'm saying who cares anymore I'm bored and disgusted. I'm taking next month off I'm not getting any fertility treatments. Then I will decide what to do.

I had to go to the emergency room last night my migraine got so severe i guess after crying i made it worse that I was actually punching and kicking things and screaming. We were there from 11:30pm-6:00am they gave me an IV and the nurse kept sticking me in both arms tht my vein blew up I was crying it hurt so bad. Finally at 2am they gave me a dose of pain medication and it didn't do anything so the doctor gave me something stronger than morphine which took the pain away in 1 minute but my whole body went limp and my wry started beating so fast up to 130! So then I had to get a heart monitor all night. Fun times my body needs a break from it all!


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, you definitely sound like you need a break. I was getting very bad, crying so hard while driving home from work that I couldn't see the road, crying like my heart was breaking each month. People kept telling me I wouldn't get pregnant with so much stress and anguish placed on my body, and I know they're right but it's so hard not to be upset. 

Taking a break is helping me; maybe taking a month or two off will help you, too. I know it's hard. The fertility treatments definitely don't help because they throw you out of whack physically and emotionally, even if they are raising the chances for a BFP.

If you NTNP, maybe you will relax. I hope it helps you! 

P.S. Don't fret about missing one dose of the progesterone.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Chris, you definitely sound like you need a break. I was getting very bad, crying so hard while driving home from work that I couldn't see the road, crying like my heart was breaking each month. People kept telling me I wouldn't get pregnant with so much stress and anguish placed on my body, and I know they're right but it's so hard not to be upset.
> 
> Taking a break is helping me; maybe taking a month or two off will help you, too. I know it's hard. The fertility treatments definitely don't help because they throw you out of whack physically and emotionally, even if they are raising the chances for a BFP.
> 
> If you NTNP, maybe you will relax. I hope it helps you!
> 
> P.S. Don't fret about missing one dose of the progesterone.



Thank you and your right it's not healthy physically and emotionally the amount of crying that we do. My husband told me last night in the ER that if I continue to get like this he won't try anymore (which is a lie) lol I'm kind of happy I am going to take a break. It sure has done you some good!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> I am due this Sunday and I tested again this morning I didn't take the progesterone last night either and I called the nurse an she told me its too early to test and to keep taking the progesterone so now who knows what will happen that I missed the dose. I'm so disgusted with this whole process I'm actually to te point where I'm saying who cares anymore I'm bored and disgusted. I'm taking next month off I'm not getting any fertility treatments. Then I will decide what to do.
> 
> I had to go to the emergency room last night my migraine got so severe i guess after crying i made it worse that I was actually punching and kicking things and screaming. We were there from 11:30pm-6:00am they gave me an IV and the nurse kept sticking me in both arms tht my vein blew up I was crying it hurt so bad. Finally at 2am they gave me a dose of pain medication and it didn't do anything so the doctor gave me something stronger than morphine which took the pain away in 1 minute but my whole body went limp and my wry started beating so fast up to 130! So then I had to get a heart monitor all night. Fun times my body needs a break from it all!

Oh Chris, I am so sorry you are having such a hard time :hug:.
We know what you are going through.It's so hard not to get upset or cry but then crying do no good, i also end up with migraine so i try not to think about ttc much.Sometime i feel so desperate and frustrated and sometime simply bored of the whole process.Yest i was talking with my mom and usually i don't discuss my ttc with anyone not even my DH but i just told my mom that i am so fed up of the whole process.It just sucks life out of me :cry:
I think taking a month off is good.Even i would be taking a long break from next cycle.Just wanted to say that you are not alone and pls be strong.


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: Chris.


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Everyone,

How are things? Chris, so sorry you are feeling this way. I hear you. Another month out for me and starting IUI next month. Meanwhile, I'm getting so down, I can't stop eating! Geez...stress eating sucks.

I just want us all to get a bfp.


----------



## sadangel777

So for a tiny vent  I found out dh's cousin who is like 20 somethng and just had a baby like a year ago, isnt married, in an on again / off again abusive relationship is pg again!!! With the guy who hits her! I didnt break down or nething which is good but srsly? Why cant we, good ppl with mostly stable lives, get pg when we r trying and yet ppl with horrible situations it just 'happens?'

Starting to think more and more that Loki is running the show, because if its gods sense of humor, that is warped!

Ok /end tiny rant


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: I guess getting pregnant has got nothing to do with what situation one is .One of my friend got pregnant (she had an abortion) with a husband who hits her and is having extramarital affair.


----------



## s_love

Sorry I've been MIA ladies... 10 hours into a 23 hour road trip. Driving straight through. Losing my mind with boredom because I have shitty coverage and my service and connection is in and out! 

Chris I'm so sorry, I wish I could take you out for a relaxing spa day and drinks!

Angel, it's really unfair and I think you're right about Loki!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I am due this Sunday and I tested again this morning I didn't take the progesterone last night either and I called the nurse an she told me its too early to test and to keep taking the progesterone so now who knows what will happen that I missed the dose. I'm so disgusted with this whole process I'm actually to te point where I'm saying who cares anymore I'm bored and disgusted. I'm taking next month off I'm not getting any fertility treatments. Then I will decide what to do.
> 
> I had to go to the emergency room last night my migraine got so severe i guess after crying i made it worse that I was actually punching and kicking things and screaming. We were there from 11:30pm-6:00am they gave me an IV and the nurse kept sticking me in both arms tht my vein blew up I was crying it hurt so bad. Finally at 2am they gave me a dose of pain medication and it didn't do anything so the doctor gave me something stronger than morphine which took the pain away in 1 minute but my whole body went limp and my wry started beating so fast up to 130! So then I had to get a heart monitor all night. Fun times my body needs a break from it all!
> 
> Oh Chris, I am so sorry you are having such a hard time :hug:.
> We know what you are going through.It's so hard not to get upset or cry but then crying do no good, i also end up with migraine so i try not to think about ttc much.Sometime i feel so desperate and frustrated and sometime simply bored of the whole process.Yest i was talking with my mom and usually i don't discuss my ttc with anyone not even my DH but i just told my mom that i am so fed up of the whole process.It just sucks life out of me :cry:
> I think taking a month off is good.Even i would be taking a long break from next cycle.Just wanted to say that you are not alone and pls be strong.Click to expand...


It's good to talk about sometimes, but then at the same time I feel like too many people know now! I'm glad you are taking a break as well but hopefully you won't need to take a break! I am trying hard to be strong, but don't know how much longer I can be. I am scared I'm going to get myself very sick over this so I need to try a different approach in my life. I hope you stay strong too <3


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks ladies for all your love and support. 

Conceive I wish you luck with the IUI and hope it does you good!

Love- safe trip and try to have a good time! I def need a spa day! 


To top everything off my car is completely dead an its only 3.5 years old. There is a curse on me


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, that sucks! My car is on the fritz, too, but it's still running *knock on wood*

I hope everyone has a great holiday!


----------



## Chris_25

I got it fixed they came and fixed it road side assistance. I had left the light on in my car. 
So AF came today 2 days early explains the severe migraine the other night. I just don't understand because the progesterone is supposed to delay your period and mine comes early go figure


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all, I am joining this thread just because I love the title of "Losing my Mind"! That's so me right now, lol. Currently in Cycle #8- did 50mg of clomid cd5-9. I am only 7dpo but I'm pretty sure I'm not preggers.... but everyone else sure is! ahhh. Anyway, Happy Holidays. Here's to our BFP's in 2013!


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, sorry to hear about AF!! :( I got mine on time when I was taking the progesterone; it probably just depends on the person. I'm glad your car is OK though. Try to take it easy and have fun over the holidays!

Elle, welcome to the thread! :) Great to have you. We understand how it feels because it really does seem like everyone else but us is pg! Feel free to vent any time!

Hoping to get one of us a BFP soon!


----------



## sadangel777

Wow, where is everyone? Prob baking, wrapping gifts and/or visiting the fam I hope.

Im all ready for the big day now, baked up 2 batches of choco chip cookies. Tonight is our friends christmas party and i will def be drinking. ... stuff went down at work and im pretty upset. Plus, i dug out my favorite stocking and it has a huge hole in it. :-( i found a cheap one on ebay, identical, so its ok. Just bothered about work and im reeeally emo today.

Hope u all are well. Merry christmas eve eve!


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Wow, where is everyone? Prob baking, wrapping gifts and/or visiting the fam I hope.
> 
> Im all ready for the big day now, baked up 2 batches of choco chip cookies. Tonight is our friends christmas party and i will def be drinking. ... stuff went down at work and im pretty upset. Plus, i dug out my favorite stocking and it has a huge hole in it. :-( i found a cheap one on ebay, identical, so its ok. Just bothered about work and im reeeally emo today.
> 
> Hope u all are well. Merry christmas eve eve!

Aw no what happened at work? I've been running around and not feeling too great. I hope you have a good time at the Christmas party and get nice n drunk! I'm drinking eggnog with baileys so yummy! 
Merry almost Christmas Eve! I have to go to the DMV tomorrow morning because my license expires in a few days.


----------



## aknqtpie

I was at Sunday Night Football  I got on TV!


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, the eggnog sounds yummy!! I had fun last night, got a tiny bit buzzed but it was nice. 

aknqtpie, that's awesome!!! 

I'm back at work today but get off early; I'm off tomorrow. I think things will be OK here after it all calms down. After I calm down. 

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Coolstar

Wish u all a very Merry Christmas.Hope everyone is enjoying !!
ElleT613: Welcome
aknqtpie: Wow !!


----------



## Chris_25

Merry Christmas everyone hope your all havig a good time whatever u are doing!


----------



## aknqtpie

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## s_love

Ladies I hope everyone had a very merry Christmas. Me and the hubby are laid up at his moms house with the flu. Trying to take care of my hubby but I'm feeling like crap. MIL is doing everything she can to be the one to take care of him, but not offering me anything.... Annoying.


----------



## aknqtpie

ILs can be such a pain. Sorry you guys aren't feeling well, hopefully you feel better soon!

I started bleeding again Sunday night/monday am on the plane back from Seattle. Going to give it until New Years to stop again. Will go harass the doctors office at that point. Think it might be the provera still messing with my system, since you can technically start AF up to 10-14 days after coming off? And Monday was day 7.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> ILs can be such a pain. Sorry you guys aren't feeling well, hopefully you feel better soon!
> 
> I started bleeding again Sunday night/monday am on the plane back from Seattle. Going to give it until New Years to stop again. Will go harass the doctors office at that point. Think it might be the provera still messing with my system, since you can technically start AF up to 10-14 days after coming off? And Monday was day 7.

Yeah hopefully it's just provera. I hate that all these pills we get put on put our bodies so out of whack! 

I started my Clomid yesterday, this time cd5-9 instead of 3-7. I hope all these other meds I'm on don't effect it! 

We go home from Texas on theb29th, def not looking forward to that drive again.


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't blame you... It's a long drive. How are you and DH feeling?


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> I don't blame you... It's a long drive. How are you and DH feeling?

Not as awful as we felt yesterday, but not great either. Ugh I hate being sick.


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad you are feeling better! I hate being sick too. I have (knock on wood) escaped it this winter, but I am sure it will catch up with me at some point.


----------



## s_love

Fingers crossed that you stay healthy!

So grrrr grrrr grrrr!!! My hubby and I got married at a courthouse in October 2011 but because of deployments/training we didn't have our bigbwedding ceremony until April 2012. Well one of my hubby's good friends didn't make it because his wife gave birth to their first baby a few days prior.... Well they just posted an ultrasound pic and shes 16 weeks along. So unfair!! Hubby didn't even want to tell me because he knew I'd get pissed! :growlmad: I'm sick and grouchy, I don't wanna hear that lol


----------



## aknqtpie

I saw an U/S picture on Christmas day... I was like UGH.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> I saw an U/S picture on Christmas day... I was like UGH.

I'm so glad I didn't see any on Christmas. That would have ruined my day.


----------



## sadangel777

Love, sorry to hear you and DH are sick -- hope you feel better soon!! :)

aknqtpie, it could be the Provera; I hope that's what it is. Let us know what the doc says!


----------



## aknqtpie

Bleeding is much lighter today. So think I should be done again by the weekend.


----------



## s_love

Well that's good. Hopefully it does end quick. FXed for you. 

So hubby is feeling much better, and he's out shooting with my dad and I'm still sicky over here on the couch. I'm planning out our BDing for this cycle... We leave here the 29th , so we will be driving (non-stop! My husband is so stubborn) until the 30th... Hubby can't ejaculate from the 30th to the 2nd because of his SA. But I finish my Clomid on 30th and we are supposed to do it every other day... But I'm thinking as long as we do it on the 2nd and every other day after we should be fine. I won't OV in those first 3 days.... Man oh man I want January to be our month! I want this new year to bring happiness to all of you ladies! 

Trying to be positive for 2013!


----------



## aknqtpie

I want it to be your month too!!!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Well that's good. Hopefully it does end quick. FXed for you.
> 
> So hubby is feeling much better, and he's out shooting with my dad and I'm still sicky over here on the couch. I'm planning out our BDing for this cycle... We leave here the 29th , so we will be driving (non-stop! My husband is so stubborn) until the 30th... Hubby can't ejaculate from the 30th to the 2nd because of his SA. But I finish my Clomid on 30th and we are supposed to do it every other day... But I'm thinking as long as we do it on the 2nd and every other day after we should be fine. I won't OV in those first 3 days.... Man oh man I want January to be our month! I want this new year to bring happiness to all of you ladies!
> 
> Trying to be positive for 2013!

Glad he is feeling better I hope you feel better soon! My hubby has a cold now ugh u know how that goes and I'm not feeling good either. 
Anyway hopefully you will catch it at the right time! I'm doing everything natural these next few months. I will prob go back to using the fun opk's again. I also made an appt in February for a second opinion with a well known doctor in Manhattan. That was the earliest they can give me. 

Anyway I love your new picture :) I didn't take any by the tree this year because I'm a big fat grinch lol


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all! I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! My brother and SIL announced they are pregnant with their second baby. Burn. 

AFM- my first round of clomid was a big old BFN-- although they did confirm ovulation so that is positive at least. My cycles aren't monitored by u/s.. only a cd 21 blood test. I think I am going to ask that they do a u/s next cycle so I can see what's going on and when I ovulate..

s_love - I hope your drive home isn't too bad and that you are feeling better!

aknqtpie- I dont' know much about provera- is it to jump start AF?


----------



## sadangel777

Hey guys, glad to hear your DH is feeling better, Love!

ankqtpie, that's good; I hope it is done soon so you can get on with your next cycle!

Chris, hope you feel better; there's nothing wrong with going natural! :) 

Elle, sorry to hear about the PG SIL - boo hiss!

I'll be testing next Friday; we only BD once! :( I don't know what it is about the TWW, but it is depressing! I covered an event at the courthouse where local officials were being sworn in, and they kept going on and on about their grandchildren, babies on the way, how your wealth is measured by your family, blah blah BLAH!! I know that!! It's like, rub it in my face some more, please!! Gah.

I'll be better tomorrow because I'm off Sat, Sun and Monday!! Going to have some fun and relax. Hope everyone else has a great weekend!


----------



## s_love

ElleT613 said:


> Hey all! I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! My brother and SIL announced they are pregnant with their second baby. Burn.
> 
> AFM- my first round of clomid was a big old BFN-- although they did confirm ovulation so that is positive at least. My cycles aren't monitored by u/s.. only a cd 21 blood test. I think I am going to ask that they do a u/s next cycle so I can see what's going on and when I ovulate..
> 
> s_love - I hope your drive home isn't too bad and that you are feeling better!
> 
> aknqtpie- I dont' know much about provera- is it to jump start AF?

Thank you. Sorry about the announcement, it sucks more when it's your siblings and its their second or third, it's just unfair!

My cycles aren't being monitored by u/s either and I don't know if I'm even doing a CD21 test... My FS didn't mention it but I'm going to call and find out for sure when I get back to Cali.

So hubby is completely better and he is babying me... I'm loving this lol. I have a migraine on top of flu symptoms even though they aren't nearly as bad as they were a day ago.

A friend of mines wife went into labor this morning. He has been blowing up Facebook with updates... Gag. Staying off Facebook the rest of the day.

Angel- that sucks about the courthouse, but I'm glad you will have a 3 day weekend! Have fun and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Coolstar

love: Hope u get well soon but it's really nice that your DH is pampering you, enjoy till it last :)

Chris: I am glad that you are taking this cycle just with opk's.I know IUI's are very worrisome.And with so much tension it is really diff to catch the egg.

Elle: Don't worry it was just your 1st round.Even i don't do u/s only CD21.The 1st round of clomid i did not ov , at least you did ov even if it a BFP. I think i chatted with you in some other post.

aknqtpie: I hope you can start ttc soon.

angel : Even i hate hate TWW :( but don't think about it much and enjoy your break.

I am waiting to ovulate, my pre ov temps are very high and today is CD15 and -ve opk till yest :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Bleck.. bleeding picked up again last night! I made an appointment for monday with my doctor. I am off work, so I figured that I can go and bother them that day. 

Elle - Provera is progesterone and it is supposed to jump start my period... it worked, now it won't stop. Sorry about your siblings, I seriously hated seeing updates on facebook of the people who were pregnant.. its like really? ugh. 

s_love - glad Dh is feeling better and making you feel better! I hope the migraine and flu go away soon!!!

Angel - TWW does suck! Hopefully you timed it right! :)

Cool - Fx'd you O soon!


----------



## Chris_25

Elle I know it could be difficult hearing a pregnancy announcement especially a SIL. lol My SIL is trying to get preg also so just waiting to hear that news any day now. 

Angel the 2ww is pure torture and I rather get sliced with a knife lol enjoy your days off! :)

Love- I swear everyone and their mother is pregnant! It's unreal! A friend of mines sister is in labor right now also, but she totally deserves it because she has been through hell and back ttc. As for the rest of them they can all go scratch lol


Tomorrow is my birthday so I am just going to go out and eat and try to relax. I am going to try hard to be more positive and accept one day at a time because I honestly have no other choice in life. I just have to wait until February for my second opinion, but whatever.


----------



## aknqtpie

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you! Glad you are going to the doctor again!


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Elle I know it could be difficult hearing a pregnancy announcement especially a SIL. lol My SIL is trying to get preg also so just waiting to hear that news any day now.
> 
> Angel the 2ww is pure torture and I rather get sliced with a knife lol enjoy your days off! :)
> 
> Love- I swear everyone and their mother is pregnant! It's unreal! A friend of mines sister is in labor right now also, but she totally deserves it because she has been through hell and back ttc. As for the rest of them they can all go scratch lol
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my birthday so I am just going to go out and eat and try to relax. I am going to try hard to be more positive and accept one day at a time because I honestly have no other choice in life. I just have to wait until February for my second opinion, but whatever.

Happy early birthday!! Def enjoy yourself this weekend and relax and just have fun! 

My New Years resolution is to have more acceptance and patience and be more positive. New year, new me.... Hopefully new addition to the family.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Elle I know it could be difficult hearing a pregnancy announcement especially a SIL. lol My SIL is trying to get preg also so just waiting to hear that news any day now.
> 
> Angel the 2ww is pure torture and I rather get sliced with a knife lol enjoy your days off! :)
> 
> Love- I swear everyone and their mother is pregnant! It's unreal! A friend of mines sister is in labor right now also, but she totally deserves it because she has been through hell and back ttc. As for the rest of them they can all go scratch lol
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my birthday so I am just going to go out and eat and try to relax. I am going to try hard to be more positive and accept one day at a time because I honestly have no other choice in life. I just have to wait until February for my second opinion, but whatever.
> 
> Happy early birthday!! Def enjoy yourself this weekend and relax and just have fun!
> 
> My New Years resolution is to have more acceptance and patience and be more positive. New year, new me.... Hopefully new addition to the family.Click to expand...


Thank you :kiss:
Yes, that will be mine as well! Hopefully we will get to have our :baby:soon along with many prayers!


----------



## sadangel777

Happy Birthday, Chris! I know what you mean about taking it one day at a time; that's all we can do, right? :)


----------



## s_love

Friday nights suck! Lol sometimes I feel so old.


----------



## aknqtpie

Lol.. we are old. 

I am looking forward to going home... putting my feet up.. making some bread in the breadmaker and reading a book.. perhaps watching some netflix. 

We are supposed to go out tomorrow with some friends.. but DH is sick, so looks like an uneventful weekend for us. It is okay though, I have a ton to catch up on, and last weekend was enough craziness for one month.


----------



## s_love

Ugh I just got into a huge unnecessary fight with my sister. I'm very irritable right now... I'm guessing its the sickness + Clomid + saw 2 fb announcements + when I got on b&b, a couple of the threads I'm on had more bfp announcements... Trying to stay happy and positive with all that is a struggle. She caught me at a bad time and was being a bossy bitch... I probably over reacted and exploded but so did she. 

Anyway now I feel awful because I said somethings out of anger and they really hurt my sister. I was just trying to get her to stfu. She called me a crazy bitch and a whore. I tried to apologize but she's not having it. She threw the Christmas presents I gave her away because of the fight.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: Wish u a very Happy B'day !! Enjoy the day :)
love: I am sorry for the fight.It might be due to clomid and all the stress you are going through.Give your sister some time to cool off and then you can have a talk with her.


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you for the birthday wishes!

Love sorry about the fight but we all say things we don't mean when we are mad. Give her time to cool off you guys will be ok. Your going through a lot right now.


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Love sorry about the fight but we all say things we don't mean when we are mad. Give her time to cool off you guys will be ok. Your going through a lot right now.

Thanks ladies. She's still giving me the silent treatment.

So Chris, Happy Birthday!!! what do you have planned?


----------



## sadangel777

Happy birthday chris! 

Love, i have had some bad fights with my sis, it will blow over. May take a little time, but u r sisters. Mine once threw a whole christmas tree at my folks, decorations n all! And they r fine. Well, as fine as a dysfunctional fam can be! 

Im doing good these three days off, day one almost over. :-( hehe. I didnt tell u guys, i had a teeny brown spot in my undies about a week past cd14 and im obsessing that it was implantation spotting. Due for af around the 4th or 5th and if i get it or a bfn i think itll be bad. 

We were walking thru store and walked past the baby food aisle, and i just looked at it, wondering if some day ill be worrying about which formula to get instead of whether ill ever be a mom.

P.s. I cant stop thinkng about my cousin and how shes getting closer to having her daughter ... how behind i am in life and how happy everyone else is, or at least appear to be ...


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Happy birthday chris!
> 
> Love, i have had some bad fights with my sis, it will blow over. May take a little time, but u r sisters. Mine once threw a whole christmas tree at my folks, decorations n all! And they r fine. Well, as fine as a dysfunctional fam can be!
> 
> Im doing good these three days off, day one almost over. :-( hehe. I didnt tell u guys, i had a teeny brown spot in my undies about a week past cd14 and im obsessing that it was implantation spotting. Due for af around the 4th or 5th and if i get it or a bfn i think itll be bad.
> 
> We were walking thru store and walked past the baby food aisle, and i just looked at it, wondering if some day ill be worrying about which formula to get instead of whether ill ever be a mom.
> 
> P.s. I cant stop thinkng about my cousin and how shes getting closer to having her daughter ... how behind i am in life and how happy everyone else is, or at least appear to be ...

Awww angel of course you will have your time in the baby food aisle! Just stay positive and know that it will come. And you aren't behind, not at all. No one persons life is the same and things will happen for you in their own perfect timing! I'm keeping my FXed for you!!

But I know what you mean, I can't sleep and I'm looking at DHs cousins baby pics they posted and pics of my friends newborn. It's making me sad and so very jealous, but I'm trying to stay positive. I can't stop looking tho! It's like I like making myself miserable... :nope:


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, love, ill try!

I know what u mean ... sometimes i think FB is the devil because its so depressing. Im so sick of all the "we're so happy, im so thankful, i have such a beautiful wonderful baby, blah blah blah" i could be sick. Thinking about deleting and/or hiding some peeps.


----------



## s_love

Well I originally posted a pic of DHs cousins baby but then I went back and took it down...I mean that's what we try to get away from on fb! Wasn't really thinking. She just makes my heart melt and fill with jealous rage all at once!


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, love, ill try!
> 
> I know what u mean ... sometimes i think FB is the devil because its so depressing. Im so sick of all the "we're so happy, im so thankful, i have such a beautiful wonderful baby, blah blah blah" i could be sick. Thinking about deleting and/or hiding some peeps.

I always say I'm going to hide and delete but I never do! It's seriously like a sick addiction! I like torturing myself! 

But I do get so sick of it... Some kind of vicious sad circle


----------



## sadangel777

I havent deleted anyone yet, but ive hid a ton of people. Im hesitant to hide family though. But she updated her profile pic, u cant see her stomach, but my cousin def has preggo face. It gave me a small measure of satisfaction ... but im not looking forward to the update on the birth and all the mushyness that will ensue. ... cant seem to relax for long before the jealousy and grief comes back.


----------



## sadangel777

I havent deleted anyone yet, but ive hid a ton of people. Im hesitant to hide family though. But she updated her profile pic, u cant see her stomach, but my cousin def has preggo face. It gave me a small measure of satisfaction ... but im not looking forward to the update on the birth and all the mushyness that will ensue. ... cant seem to relax for long before the jealousy and grief comes back.


----------



## s_love

View attachment 540567


I know I hate that. Like when you think you have comes to term with it and then it hits you and you get upset all over again. It's the worst. Sometimes I feel like a monster.... Like who can't be happy for their friends? I want my friends to be happy for me and my bundle of joy. I'd hate to know they felt this way towards me.


----------



## sadangel777

I know. I had a meltdown tonight, said i hate god for doing this to me. I feel like he hates me. I dont know why i get like this, i havent tested and af isnt due til the 4th ish. Its like i already know.

But if, by some miracle, it happens for me ... i wont expect anyone to be happy for me, and ill never ever forget how i feel now.


----------



## sadangel777

I know. I had a meltdown tonight, said i hate god for doing this to me. I feel like he hates me. I dont know why i get like this, i havent tested and af isnt due til the 4th ish. Its like i already know.


----------



## s_love

Yeah I can understand where you're coming from. And it's for that reason that I won't put baby bump pics or ultrasounds on Facebook and make a public spectacle of my pregnancy.

God doesn't hate you, but I know the feeling. I've actually started resenting him and myself... Like I just want a reason why. I never thought ttc would be what teated my faith.

On one hand you have my sister who's agnostic and she's like "it's got nothing to do with god, it's all science". Then you have my hubby's uncle who is a pastor and he told me he a story about how he had a fig tree that wouldn't produce figs. He was about to get rid of it until one night by chance he got up and saw raccoons in the tree stealing all the figs. Long story short, he told me I had to "get the raccoon out of my fig tree if I ever want to produce fruit". He sd my lack of faith is my personal raccoon and once I let go and put it all in Gods hands t will happen : / I just don't know where I stand on the issue anymore.

We are driving home from Texas tonight. 20 more hours to go! Got a message from one of my friends in San Diego about how she's not drinking on New Years... She's 9 days late. She didnt want to tell me because she didnt want me to get mad. She's testing New Year's Day. :cry:


----------



## sadangel777

That sucks, love ... hopefully she isnt preggo. 

I just wish ppl could stop getting pregnant for like a few months. For realz. Its getting ridiculous.

Ive had faith issues for a while, but im becoming angrier instead of indifferent lately. I dont buy that 'plan' or fate stuff any more. My lack of faith is just getting worse. Why does it happen for people who dont want it ... because they have faith and let god work out his divine plan for them? I dont think so ...


----------



## sadangel777

That sucks, love ... hopefully she isnt preggo. 

I just wish ppl could stop getting pregnant for like a few months. For realz. Its getting ridiculous.

Ive had faith issues for a while, but im becoming angrier instead of indifferent lately. I dont buy that 'plan' or fate stuff any more. My lack of faith is just getting worse. Why does it happen for people who dont want it ... because they have faith and let god work out his divine plan for them? I dont think so ...


----------



## aknqtpie

Angel - :hugs: I think a lot of people will be very happy for you... and you can flaunt it infront of me all you want :) 

I totally understand losing faith. I have been feeling that way over the last few months, not really sure what my body is doing, and understanding why I have been put through all this. I just have to remind myself that God has blessed me with many other things in life, and sometimes I just have to really work and have patience for that right thing. It is hard to remind myself that, but when I get into my slump (which is about once a week) I cry my eyes out, then try to find that light again. I am not an overly religious person either... I haven't been to church in nearly a decade. 

More than anything I really hope all of you girls get your BFP and it is a sticky bean.. so we can all be "losing our mind" with crying babies and dirty diapers :) 

By the way... Kanye West and Kim Kardashian.. that will not end well.


----------



## Coolstar

I have lots of hope for 2013, hoping we get our BFP next year. Even i had a meltdown yest.I think I did not ovulate this cycle :( coz i never got a +opk.
Kim kardashian is pregnant.How is it that some people get everything and we have to try so hard.


----------



## s_love

Woah woah woah... I haven't seen any news or anything since we are on te road. Kim K. and Kayne are having a baby? That kid will be the anti-Christ! Ugh that's just annoying. 

My mom always tells me "having faith in God is having faith in his timing" that's what I constantly try to remind myself and it gets harder and harder....Sometimes, and I know I'm going to tell for this, his timing seems like bullshit. You can't tell me that a baby is what a 13 year old needs, or a crack head, or someone who has no intention of keeping a baby.... Lol ok end vent.

I hope 2013 is full of BFPs for you. New year, new us, new adventures. I would love love love if we could all move this exact group of ladies to the first trimester thread. Lol then to the parenting forum where Id love to bitch about a baby that won't go to sleep and dirty diapers!!

And Angel (and all you other ladies) I will personally be ecstatic when you announce your BFP and post pics : ) flaunt away!


----------



## sadangel777

Um okay ...

So i got up today and since af is due fridayish, i tested because i wanted to drink like crazy tonight and did it just-in-case. 

And i flipped over the test angrily expecting nothing, but there was a,second faint line. ... now im shocked, happy, and also worried. I dont want to get my hopes up over a chem preg or another miscarriage because i cant handle another one. Doc isnt in today and prob not tomorrow, so ill have to call wed to have bloodwork. Fingers crossed that this is it, i havent told a soul.

And to think, last night i told god to screw himself ... :-/


----------



## s_love

Omg angel!!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you so much right now! Oh good luck girl I really hope it's sticky!


----------



## aknqtpie

AHHHHH post a picture so we can give you a second opinion! :) I am so excited and I hope it is your BFP!!! 

Love - Just remember that those 13 y/os are going to deal with a lot of other challenges raising a child than we will. We are just having the problems getting to the BFPs, but we will get them :)


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> AHHHHH post a picture so we can give you a second opinion! :) I am so excited and I hope it is your BFP!!!
> 
> Love - Just remember that those 13 y/os are going to deal with a lot of other challenges raising a child than we will. We are just having the problems getting to the BFPs, but we will get them :)

I agree, a picture should be posted! I think we could all use some good news to start out 2013!


----------



## sadangel777

grrr it wont let me do it from my phone. Dont want to do it on dh computer bcuz he might see it and i havent told him yet. ... ill do it at work tomorrow afternoon.

Hope 2013 brings us all our stickies! Happy new year!


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: Wow so so excited for you.I am sure it is a 2nd line and you really deserve it.Test tomm and give us a good news on Jan 1st. FXed for you.
Well cant wait for tomm, can u test today again and update us.


----------



## s_love

I'm so excited for you Angel, cool is right, you def deserve this. Are you going to test tomorrow with another line test or get a digital test? Have you thought about how to tell DH?


----------



## sadangel777

I still have 5 of the early 10 mui tests left and its still before af is due so i prob wont do a digital yet .. gotta call doc asap and get bloodwork to confirm. Not sure if theyre in tomorrow. Ill retest with an early one and tell u tomorrow!

P.s. i dont know how to tell him ... im worried he will b upset or something. Either way im waiting til doc confirms before i tell him and i have to tell him before i tell anyone else! Its kind of killing me. We r at our friends and i wont join them in shots, wonder if hell guess ...


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls happy new year I need to catch up on all the posts haven't been on here in a few days but last I read is that angel got a bfp? I really hope this is it for you! Test again!


----------



## sadangel777

Well tested again and the line was still there ... ive been so hot i cant sleep and normally im always cold!  doc closed today, i want to get confirmation from them and bloodwork in case i need to take progesterone or folic acid. Hopefully they will be back tomorrow.

I told dh and he said he isnt mad at me, he hugged me but didnt say anything else. I guess hes happy? Or in shock ... 

I wont tell anyone else until the doc tells me for sure and that everything looks fine ... 

Hope this is a sign of 2013 being our year for all of us to get bfps!


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: I am sure your DH is very happy. We all are very happy and excited for you.It is amazing that all those shots did not help you and just relaxing did :) 
Wish you all ladies a very Happy New Year.I hope we follow Angel soon.


----------



## aknqtpie

Men have a weird way of showing their enthusiasm. i think for them it isn't real until the baby is here. I am so excited for you! Starting off the year well already!!!


----------



## s_love

Good morning ladies. Hope everyone had a happy and safe New Years! Well Angel I hope you are setting the pace for this year. I'm so excited for you! I agree with aknqtpie, I think for men it's not a baby until it is here but I know hubby will be happy and amanazed he is going to be a daddy!


----------



## sadangel777

I'm attempting to attach a pic of this morning's test - it is pretty blurry, but you can see both lines!

I just hope my levels are good and stay that way ... really chomping at the bit to get to the doctor ...
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Coolstar

Yes i can see it Angel.The 2nd line is thick and clear.So happy for you.


----------



## Chris_25

Angel that is a definite second line! I'm so happy for you and you only bd'd once? I think tht line is dark enough for a digital to work


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> I'm attempting to attach a pic of this morning's test - it is pretty blurry, but you can see both lines!
> 
> I just hope my levels are good and stay that way ... really chomping at the bit to get to the doctor ...

Def a second line!! Awww angel, so happy for you! They always say when you're not trying...


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, guys! :dance:

Yes, we only BD once, on CD14. That's why I was shocked to get the BFP, especially a few days before AF is due. And a BFP this early is why I'm still nervous ... DH says not to get my hopes up too much, but I can't help it. 

I just hope the doc calls me ASAP!!!

P.S. I really think the alcohol helped, somehow! I still used a tiny bit of Preseed as well. I hope you guys join me soon!!


----------



## s_love

Angel you have to promise to check in with us and not forget about us! Lol if alcohol helps I will totally drink!


----------



## Chris_25

Yes, def don't run out on us! Lol well yea I'm gonna turn into an alcoholic soon because I'm gonna go nuts!


----------



## sadangel777

LOL I'm not going anywhere :)

The only reason I took the test yesterday instead of waiting for Friday is because I planned on getting ToAsTeD last night!!


----------



## s_love

: ) I'm glad you will be sticking around! I wanted to get toasted last night too... We got home at 330 and meant to sleep til 7 and go to our friends house..... Buuuuut I guess the drive took more out of us than we thought because we slept til 1145 lol. We woke up for a New Years kiss!


----------



## Coolstar

Yes Angel do check on us from time to time otherwise we would miss you a lot. I mean we would still be venting out sometime and you have to encourage us.
Well i have reached my 1yr mark and i rem last year i was so excited to start my ttc journey.Today i was really upset in the morning, i never got a +opk this cycle :( but i just hope and pray that i have a better luck this yr.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> : ) I'm glad you will be sticking around! I wanted to get toasted last night too... We got home at 330 and meant to sleep til 7 and go to our friends house..... Buuuuut I guess the drive took more out of us than we thought because we slept til 1145 lol. We woke up for a New Years kiss!

At least you woke up! Lol I fell asleep around 11 and didn't see the ball drop. 

Cool try not to stress the positive opk could be possible you missed it. I been testing twice a day and I'm on day 12. I know how hard the year mark is and I'm depressed today also I hate everyone and this isn't a good way to start the year off but whatever I just want happiness! I just want to give up sometimes but don't know how to. Try to hang in there.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> : ) I'm glad you will be sticking around! I wanted to get toasted last night too... We got home at 330 and meant to sleep til 7 and go to our friends house..... Buuuuut I guess the drive took more out of us than we thought because we slept til 1145 lol. We woke up for a New Years kiss!
> 
> At least you woke up! Lol I fell asleep around 11 and didn't see the ball drop.
> 
> Cool try not to stress the positive opk could be possible you missed it. I been testing twice a day and I'm on day 12. I know how hard the year mark is and I'm depressed today also I hate everyone and this isn't a good way to start the year off but whatever I just want happiness! I just want to give up sometimes but don't know how to. Try to hang in there.Click to expand...

Chris:You have just written what i am feeling at present.I know it's not a good way to start a new yr but really i am so depressed and i really want to give up.I checked everyday for +opk so i don't think i missed it.I would be going for a blood test on fri, lets see what the result is. 
I don't know how long God is going to test my patience.I am losing my mind and patience.


----------



## Chris_25

Just wait and see those results of the blood test I pray you ovulated! I know what you mean because I constantly say that how long can my patience be tested and why am I being punished?


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: How long u r going to take a break.I have decided to take a break from next cycle and then ttc again from mid march.Mean time i would be going for some more test and would also be checking my tubes.


----------



## s_love

You ladies are saying exactly what I'm feeling. I woke up super positive today. But my friend here confirmed her pregnancy. She started talking about me planning her baby shower when it's time, because she's also not from around here and doesn't know that many ppl.... 

I'm hoping Angels luck will rub off on us! Here's to the rest of us getting out bfp in 2013! 

Although patience was my resolution, I know it's going to be hard. I'm tired of being tested!


----------



## Coolstar

Ladies you gotta check the link out

https://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c3#/video/world/2012/12/31/dnt-can-snowboarding-toddler.cbc


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris: How long u r going to take a break.I have decided to take a break from next cycle and then ttc again from mid march.Mean time i would be going for some more test and would also be checking my tubes.

I'm not really on a break because I don't know how to do that but I'm on a break from any medications and iui for these next 2 months. I'm just using the opk's now. I have to wait till the middle of February for my second opinion doctor appointment and don't know how I'm gonna wait. I have weird painful sensations in my pelvic area like my lower abdomen for a few weeks now and I'm not sure whTs wrong. I know this sounds crazy but I think I'm tensing my body up or something is wrong? I'm worried though. Could they have did something during the iui? Anyway I'm supposed to go next week for a Pap smear because its been a long time I hope that doesn't screw with anything because that would be after ovulation but whatever at this point.
You should def get your tubes checked out. When are you going to go?


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> You ladies are saying exactly what I'm feeling. I woke up super positive today. But my friend here confirmed her pregnancy. She started talking about me planning her baby shower when it's time, because she's also not from around here and doesn't know that many ppl....
> 
> I'm hoping Angels luck will rub off on us! Here's to the rest of us getting out bfp in 2013!
> 
> Although patience was my resolution, I know it's going to be hard. I'm tired of being tested!

Hopefully her luck will rub off on us! 
Ugh so now you have to throw her baby shower?


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Ladies you gotta check the link out
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c3#/video/world/2012/12/31/dnt-can-snowboarding-toddler.cbc

Omg that's nuts lol


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Ladies you gotta check the link out
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c3#/video/world/2012/12/31/dnt-can-snowboarding-toddler.cbc
> 
> Omg that's nuts lolClick to expand...

LMAO Ya i know its nuts :)

My next cycle will start from mid Jan so after that i would go for tube check.DH wants me to take 2 cycle off, he says i am driving him nuts too :wacko: 
Is your pelvic hurting you bad.Wait for few more days and if it is still there then i think you should go to a Doc just to check everything is fine.


----------



## s_love

Chris- do the pains feel like cramps or what? 

Cool- that was an awesome vid.

Yeah she wants me to when the time is right, I told her I'd have to see how I was financially at the time. She said to me "I told James we shouldn't have had sex on my period" I asked her if she was implying that she got pregnant on her period and she said "of course, that's when you're most fertile" ... :growlmad: that's all


----------



## sadangel777

I feel bad, you guys!

Just the day before yesterday, I had a super meltdown and hatefest on God and fate and life ... I was not expecting to get a bfp at all. It was wierd.

I know it's easy for me to say, but try to relax. That's what I did this month, along with getting off the meds and drinking ;-) and trying to have fun. It took some of the stress off of DH and me, too (I still plotted to dtd mid-cycle on CD 14 LOL but I didn't take my temps or use OPKs ... However, I was going to buy some OPKs to use next month until yesterday happened).

I hope I was just the beginning and this whole thread will be preggers soon!


----------



## sadangel777

s_love said:


> Chris- do the pains feel like cramps or what?
> 
> Cool- that was an awesome vid.
> 
> Yeah she wants me to when the time is right, I told her I'd have to see how I was financially at the time. She said to me "I told James we shouldn't have had sex on my period" I asked her if she was implying that she got pregnant on her period and she said "of course, that's when you're most fertile" ... :growlmad: that's all

OMG srsly?!?!?! My sister still swears she got pg on her period, too, but that's laughable. Maybe it's the only time she remembers because it was messy. LOL. 

I threw my sister's baby shower, and it helped me a little bit. But she was my sister. I don't think I could have done it for anyone else.


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> I feel bad, you guys!
> 
> Just the day before yesterday, I had a super meltdown and hatefest on God and fate and life ... I was not expecting to get a bfp at all. It was wierd.
> 
> I know it's easy for me to say, but try to relax. That's what I did this month, along with getting off the meds and drinking ;-) and trying to have fun. It took some of the stress off of DH and me, too (I still plotted to dtd mid-cycle on CD 14 LOL but I didn't take my temps or use OPKs ... However, I was going to buy some OPKs to use next month until yesterday happened).
> 
> I hope I was just the beginning and this whole thread will be preggers soon!

Don't feel bad angel!! You deserve and worked hard for your bfp. Trying to relax def but its like even when I think I am, I'm not completely... It's like I forgot how to relax completely. I'm cd11 today so I started poke and starting tomorrow, because hubby has SA in the morning, we get to DDT every other day. Hopefully I OV this month! I still don't know if I am supposed to go to for a Cd21 test....

Yeah, I'm not sure I can do a baby shower... But I'll try. She is my closest friend in San Diego. I know if I did throw one it would be badass because I have so many ideas for my own.


----------



## horseypants

Congrats :)


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris- do the pains feel like cramps or what?
> 
> Cool- that was an awesome vid.
> 
> Yeah she wants me to when the time is right, I told her I'd have to see how I was financially at the time. She said to me "I told James we shouldn't have had sex on my period" I asked her if she was implying that she got pregnant on her period and she said "of course, that's when you're most fertile" ... :growlmad: that's all

No not cramps but like a tightness n some time a burning sensation? 
Is this girl for real? Ugh no words


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Ladies you gotta check the link out
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c3#/video/world/2012/12/31/dnt-can-snowboarding-toddler.cbc
> 
> Omg that's nuts lolClick to expand...
> 
> LMAO Ya i know its nuts :)
> 
> My next cycle will start from mid Jan so after that i would go for tube check.DH wants me to take 2 cycle off, he says i am driving him nuts too :wacko:
> Is your pelvic hurting you bad.Wait for few more days and if it is still there then i think you should go to a Doc just to check everything is fine.Click to expand...

Not severe pain but uncomfortable. 
Yea dh said I'm driving him nuts too. Well that's just too bad lol


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Chris- do the pains feel like cramps or what?
> 
> Cool- that was an awesome vid.
> 
> Yeah she wants me to when the time is right, I told her I'd have to see how I was financially at the time. She said to me "I told James we shouldn't have had sex on my period" I asked her if she was implying that she got pregnant on her period and she said "of course, that's when you're most fertile" ... :growlmad: that's all
> 
> No not cramps but like a tightness n some time a burning sensation?
> Is this girl for real? Ugh no wordsClick to expand...

You know, it wasn't until I started TTC that I realized so many ppl are clueless on the process and timing and their bodies... But yes unfortunately, she was serious.

Hmmmm burning sensation? Yeah if it keeps up a cpl more days def see a doctor. I'm not sure what that could be.


----------



## Chris_25

Angel dont feel bad like love said u def deserved and worke hard for it!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Chris- do the pains feel like cramps or what?
> 
> Cool- that was an awesome vid.
> 
> Yeah she wants me to when the time is right, I told her I'd have to see how I was financially at the time. She said to me "I told James we shouldn't have had sex on my period" I asked her if she was implying that she got pregnant on her period and she said "of course, that's when you're most fertile" ... :growlmad: that's all
> 
> No not cramps but like a tightness n some time a burning sensation?
> Is this girl for real? Ugh no wordsClick to expand...
> 
> You know, it wasn't until I started TTC that I realized so many ppl are clueless on the process and timing and their bodies... But yes unfortunately, she was serious.
> 
> Hmmmm burning sensation? Yeah if it keeps up a cpl more days def see a doctor. I'm not sure what that could be.Click to expand...


Omg I know it's so true people are so clueless about it! 
I have an appointment on Monday the my obgyn so ill see then. 

You and I are a day apart in our cycle. :)


----------



## Coolstar

Yes angel don't feel bad in fact we are very happy and excited for you.I know it will happen when it is destined to happen but sometime i just feel so scared thinking that i might never be pregnant.

Yes people are so clueless about ov in fact even i did not have much idea before i stated ttc.Around initial 3/4 months i was bding late but then i started reading and came to know about charting,opk etc.


----------



## aknqtpie

Don't feel bad angel, we are all super excited for you!

I had a breakdown last night. The bleeding keeps starting and stopping. I am going to make a dr appointment tomorrow. Thinking there is retained stuff up there. :-(


----------



## ElleT613

sadangel777 said:


> I feel bad, you guys!
> 
> Just the day before yesterday, I had a super meltdown and hatefest on God and fate and life ... I was not expecting to get a bfp at all. It was wierd.
> 
> I know it's easy for me to say, but try to relax. That's what I did this month, along with getting off the meds and drinking ;-) and trying to have fun. It took some of the stress off of DH and me, too (I still plotted to dtd mid-cycle on CD 14 LOL but I didn't take my temps or use OPKs ... However, I was going to buy some OPKs to use next month until yesterday happened).
> 
> I hope I was just the beginning and this whole thread will be preggers soon!

Congrats Angel- I am so happy for you!! I think I am going to try the no drinking this this month. At this point I'm willing to try anything. It's so hard because I'm just trying to live my life as normally as possible-- so much of it already feels like its all about TTC but I think i can handle 4 weeks of not drinking, lol.

Congrats again!!


----------



## ElleT613

aknqtpie said:


> Don't feel bad angel, we are all super excited for you!
> 
> I had a breakdown last night. The bleeding keeps starting and stopping. I am going to make a dr appointment tomorrow. Thinking there is retained stuff up there. :-(

Ugh sorry to hear that:(:hugs:


----------



## sadangel777

aknqtpie, did you ever have to get a D&C? I didn't but I know some ppl who did. Keep us posted.

Cool, I know how you feel. I felt like I couldn't relax unless I "knew" some day it would happen. It's the not knowing that's hard and puts the pressure on.

So I had my first bloodwork today; the nurse will call me in a few hours to let me know if the numbers are good. I go back Friday to make sure they still look good. ... I'm nervous. DH keeps telling me not to get my hopes up. :-( I don't want it to happen again.


----------



## aknqtpie

No, I never had a D&C... and my HCG is down to zero. But I have heard of retained product even after you are down to zero... I dunno. An U/S will give me some peace of mind in either knowing that I need to go get one, or that it is just hormonal at this point. 

Angel - Relax... and breathe. Everything will be okay :) Are they going to do another test in 48 hours to make sure the numbers are going up?


----------



## Coolstar

Angel: Just relax and i am sure your numbers will be good.Keep us posted.


----------



## Chris_25

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Ladies you gotta check the link out
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c3#/video/world/2012/12/31/dnt-can-snowboarding-toddler.cbc
> 
> Omg that's nuts lolClick to expand...
> 
> LMAO Ya i know its nuts :)
> 
> My next cycle will start from mid Jan so after that i would go for tube check.DH wants me to take 2 cycle off, he says i am driving him nuts too :wacko:
> Is your pelvic hurting you bad.Wait for few more days and if it is still there then i think you should go to a Doc just to check everything is fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Not severe pain but uncomfortable.
> Yea dh said I'm driving him nuts too. Well that's just too bad lolClick to expand...




aknqtpie said:


> Don't feel bad angel, we are all super excited for you!
> 
> I had a breakdown last night. The bleeding keeps starting and stopping. I am going to make a dr appointment tomorrow. Thinking there is retained stuff up there. :-(


Ugh sorry! I would def go back to the doctor this is crazy now!


----------



## Chris_25

Angel good luck with the blood work I'm sure the numbers will be fine!


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, everyone. 

Yes, they are going to recheck numbers on Friday. Fingers crossed!

aknqtpie, hopefully everything will check out with the ultrasound. Keep us posted!


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> Yes, they are going to recheck numbers on Friday. Fingers crossed!
> 
> aknqtpie, hopefully everything will check out with the ultrasound. Keep us posted!

Good luck Angel! Fingers crossed your numbers are good and stay good.

Aknqtpie when are you getting the U/S done?


----------



## sadangel777

Nurse called ... 

Numbers look good!! She said it is just over 400 and is right where it should be!!! :happydance: Fingers crossed for Friday that they keep going up!!


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Nurse called ...
> 
> Numbers look good!! She said it is just over 400 and is right where it should be!!! :happydance: Fingers crossed for Friday that they keep going up!!

Yay!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Coolstar

sadangel777 said:


> Nurse called ...
> 
> Numbers look good!! She said it is just over 400 and is right where it should be!!! :happydance: Fingers crossed for Friday that they keep going up!!

It's really a good news Angel.So happy and excited for you :thumbup:. I am 100% sure Friday results will be good.How are you feeling Angel? I guess it would be hard to write it down in words :flower: And edit your signature now :)


----------



## Chris_25

Yay angel so happy for you!


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, Chris!

LOL Cool ... I'm afraid to in case I jinx myself! :)

I'm feeling tentatively happy, and not really having any symptoms except being super hot at night and unable to sleep, just tossing and turning because I can't get comfortable. I have had a major headache all day but I got tension headaches before so I can't tell if it's a symptom or not.

:)


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: How is your pain? Hope u r feeling better.Did you get a +opk?


----------



## Coolstar

So how many post can i hide in FB.My FB is full of kids/baby pics.Caption like "My baby turned 2" or "2nd one on the way" or "I am blessed with a baby".I have 328 friend list in FB not a lot but not very little either and i realized most of them have kids and those who don't have are not trying (Maybe 1 or 2 are ttcing, i don't know ).So my best friend told me that she would start ttc from mid or end of the yr (she does not know that i am ttcing and reached 1 yr mark, she thinks i have just started ).Well so mean of me the 1st thought that came to me that : she will be PG before me.Oh God!! I pray that i get my BFP before that.......End of vent.

Sorry angel i did not want to vent out and spoil your day but i feel so sad,frustrated and depressed.And i will be turning 31 next month :(


----------



## s_love

Cool I know exactly how you feel. Another friend of ours announced her pregnancy on FB today.... Automatically hidden. It's their 2nd and as far I knew she told me they started trying in November. Not knowing when or IF it will happen is killing me. I'm afraid all my friends will be hidden before too much longer. I know I'm only 26 but soooo so so many of my friends are on their second or third kid and it kills me. We have a couples baby shower to go to on the 12th, I just don't think I can do it

Sorry angel, I don't want to rain on your big news either, but sometimes I feel this is my only outlet for frustration. You def give me hope though. You were the first person I talked to on this site and I couldn't be more happy for you. I really hope we all get to join you soon.


----------



## sadangel777

You guys are definitely not spoiling my day -- I feel bad and wish you all get your BFPs soon so you can join me!!!

I don't blame you for hiding those people; they seem to be taking over Facebook! 

Love, I wouldn't go to that shower if it will upset you. I stopped going to showers a loooong time ago after the first one after the mc made me feel. (I went to my sister's but that was the only one in 13 years!)

I really wish there were a more cut-and-dry way to get pregnant, like A+B=C. Just a few days ago, I told God I wanted nothing to do with his plan. :-/


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris: How is your pain? Hope u r feeling better.Did you get a +opk?

Still feel crappy! No +opk yet :( what's goin on with you? How u doing?


----------



## Coolstar

love: LOL even i think after few days i will be the only person visible in my FB friend list and all others will be hidden.And angel is right, don't go to baby showers if it makes you depressed.I don't go. 

Angel: You really give us hope but then i would miss u terribly when my DH has performance issue next time LOL :)


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> So how many post can i hide in FB.My FB is full of kids/baby pics.Caption like "My baby turned 2" or "2nd one on the way" or "I am blessed with a baby".I have 328 friend list in FB not a lot but not very little either and i realized most of them have kids and those who don't have are not trying (Maybe 1 or 2 are ttcing, i don't know ).So my best friend told me that she would start ttc from mid or end of the yr (she does not know that i am ttcing and reached 1 yr mark, she thinks i have just started ).Well so mean of me the 1st thought that came to me that : she will be PG before me.Oh God!! I pray that i get my BFP before that.......End of vent.
> 
> Sorry angel i did not want to vent out and spoil your day but i feel so sad,frustrated and depressed.And i will be turning 31 next month :(

I totally agree I turned 31 the other day and I'm so nervous about my age. As for fb I'm so sick of these damn people with their stupid pictures and stupid comments about their kids lol 
I'm seriously so depressed I'm thinking of therapy soon. I vented to my best friend last night which I don't usually do much about this subject I basically cried myself to sleep and she told me she's worried about me and I need to see someone oh and that I need to get a grip on this. People who never experienced this have no fuckin clue. If you read up on ttc it actually says people grieve more with it than someone passing away.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Chris: How is your pain? Hope u r feeling better.Did you get a +opk?
> 
> Still feel crappy! No +opk yet :( what's goin on with you? How u doing?Click to expand...

I am depressed,sad,frustrated and I don't know what other words I have to describe my feelings.
I never got +opk this cycle so i doubt whether i have ov or not :cry: I think last yr i only ov once based on my progesterone test.I can never get PG this way :( :growlmad:


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Chris: How is your pain? Hope u r feeling better.Did you get a +opk?
> 
> Still feel crappy! No +opk yet :( what's goin on with you? How u doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I am depressed,sad,frustrated and I don't know what other words I have to describe my feelings.
> I never got +opk this cycle so i doubt whether i have ov or not :cry: I think last yr i only ov once based on my progesterone test.I can never get PG this way :( :growlmad:Click to expand...

Why aren't they doing anything for that? You need to take progesterone


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> So how many post can i hide in FB.My FB is full of kids/baby pics.Caption like "My baby turned 2" or "2nd one on the way" or "I am blessed with a baby".I have 328 friend list in FB not a lot but not very little either and i realized most of them have kids and those who don't have are not trying (Maybe 1 or 2 are ttcing, i don't know ).So my best friend told me that she would start ttc from mid or end of the yr (she does not know that i am ttcing and reached 1 yr mark, she thinks i have just started ).Well so mean of me the 1st thought that came to me that : she will be PG before me.Oh God!! I pray that i get my BFP before that.......End of vent.
> 
> Sorry angel i did not want to vent out and spoil your day but i feel so sad,frustrated and depressed.And i will be turning 31 next month :(
> 
> I totally agree I turned 31 the other day and I'm so nervous about my age. My best friend said she's gonna start in a few months also. I don't know how I'm gonna handle it. She will prob get pregnant quick anyway because everyone fuckin gets pregnant in a second except me. She also had an abortion and at the time I begged her to keep it.
> As for fb I'm so sick of these damn people with their stupid pictures and stupid comments about their kids lol
> I'm seriously so depressed I'm thinking of therapy soon. I vented to my best friend last night which I don't usually do much about this subject I basically cried myself to sleep and she told me she's worried about me and I need to see someone oh and that I need to get a grip on this. People who never experienced this have no fuckin clue. If you read up on ttc it actually says people grieve more with it than someone passing away.Click to expand...

I think we are in the same boat.Same age, same cycle and both our Best Friend is thinking of having a baby.The thought that she will have a baby before me is killing me.
You know i cried so much today that i prayed to God that if he cant give me a baby then he can kill me :cry:. Sometime i am ok but some days it is terrible.And i think since i did not get +opk this cycle i am very sad at present.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Chris: How is your pain? Hope u r feeling better.Did you get a +opk?
> 
> Still feel crappy! No +opk yet :( what's goin on with you? How u doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I am depressed,sad,frustrated and I don't know what other words I have to describe my feelings.
> I never got +opk this cycle so i doubt whether i have ov or not :cry: I think last yr i only ov once based on my progesterone test.I can never get PG this way :( :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Why aren't they doing anything for that? You need to take progesteroneClick to expand...

My doc is not giving me anything besides Clomid.I am waiting for my next results and then next cycle although it will be a ttc break but i would be going for some more check up, test etc.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> So how many post can i hide in FB.My FB is full of kids/baby pics.Caption like "My baby turned 2" or "2nd one on the way" or "I am blessed with a baby".I have 328 friend list in FB not a lot but not very little either and i realized most of them have kids and those who don't have are not trying (Maybe 1 or 2 are ttcing, i don't know ).So my best friend told me that she would start ttc from mid or end of the yr (she does not know that i am ttcing and reached 1 yr mark, she thinks i have just started ).Well so mean of me the 1st thought that came to me that : she will be PG before me.Oh God!! I pray that i get my BFP before that.......End of vent.
> 
> Sorry angel i did not want to vent out and spoil your day but i feel so sad,frustrated and depressed.And i will be turning 31 next month :(
> 
> I totally agree I turned 31 the other day and I'm so nervous about my age. My best friend said she's gonna start in a few months also. I don't know how I'm gonna handle it. She will prob get pregnant quick anyway because everyone fuckin gets pregnant in a second except me. She also had an abortion and at the time I begged her to keep it.
> As for fb I'm so sick of these damn people with their stupid pictures and stupid comments about their kids lol
> I'm seriously so depressed I'm thinking of therapy soon. I vented to my best friend last night which I don't usually do much about this subject I basically cried myself to sleep and she told me she's worried about me and I need to see someone oh and that I need to get a grip on this. People who never experienced this have no fuckin clue. If you read up on ttc it actually says people grieve more with it than someone passing away.Click to expand...
> 
> I think we are in the same boat.Same age, same cycle and both our Best Friend is thinking of having a baby.The thought that she will have a baby before me is killing me.
> You know i cried so much today that i prayed to God that if he cant give me a baby then he can kill me :cry:. Sometime i am ok but some days it is terrible.And i think since i did not get +opk this cycle i am very sad at present.Click to expand...

I actually tell God the same thing because there's no point in being here. I'm being punished for something. Hopefully you did ovulate just wait for the blood work and see. What day are you?


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: I am CD 20 and my temp this cycle are so weird.It was high from the beginning of the cycle.I don't know whether it is a side effect of clomid or my body is becoming Clomid resistant :(


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris: I am CD 20 and my temp this cycle are so weird.It was high from the beginning of the cycle.I don't know whether it is a side effect of clomid or my body is becoming Clomid resistant :(

Maybe they can switch your medication that your on? Femara or something...


----------



## s_love

I haven't even been tracking my temps by the last time I did on Clomid they were all wonky.

Cool, Chris is right, maybe they can switch your meds? 

I cry almost every night while praying. I beg God... I have been for awhile now. I feel like I'm being ignored. This is when everyone tells me "it will happen in its own time" or "having faith in God is having faith in his timing" .... I'm tired of hearing that. I just want to know when or if it is going to happen.

Right before I left Texas, I was talking to my oldest sister about TTC. She is 36 years old and as far back as I can remember she hasn't wanted kids. She told me that her and her hubby tried for all of 2011 and some of the beginning of 2912 and nothing. I had no idea. But she didn't follow up on the subject, no docs, no meds. She only tried because her hubby wants kids, but she doesn't so she was actually relieved. It seems it runs in my family. Which I'm not sure if I should be comforted by that or what.


----------



## aknqtpie

Back from the doctors... Looks like there is still some retained tissue in my uterus. They are thinking it could be molar... but I am praying it is just tissue that was just missed... if it is molar, then it will be 6 months - 1 year before I can try again. Who knows though. Anyways, looks like I will be getting a D&C in the next week.


----------



## sadangel777

I'm so sorry, aknqtpie. I hope it is tissue they missed.

*HUGS*


----------



## Coolstar

love:It might be that it runs in family.I don't have any sisters so i don't know whether it runs or not in my family but if it did then it would at least console and comfort me a little.

aknqtpie: I hope it is just a tissue.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Back from the doctors... Looks like there is still some retained tissue in my uterus. They are thinking it could be molar... but I am praying it is just tissue that was just missed... if it is molar, then it will be 6 months - 1 year before I can try again. Who knows though. Anyways, looks like I will be getting a D&C in the next week.

Fingers crossed that its just tissue :hugs:

So on FB a friend just posted her New Years resolutions, number 3 on her list is get pregnant again.. She's got a 1 year old son already. As soon as I saw that, I got a sickening feeling... I know she's going to get pregnant before me. I know in my mind its going to be a mental race with her because she announced it and I can keep track if her. Ugggghhhh TTC obsession, look what you've done to my life!!!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> I haven't even been tracking my temps by the last time I did on Clomid they were all wonky.
> 
> Cool, Chris is right, maybe they can switch your meds?
> 
> I cry almost every night while praying. I beg God... I have been for awhile now. I feel like I'm being ignored. This is when everyone tells me "it will happen in its own time" or "having faith in God is having faith in his timing" .... I'm tired of hearing that. I just want to know when or if it is going to happen.
> 
> Right before I left Texas, I was talking to my oldest sister about TTC. She is 36 years old and as far back as I can remember she hasn't wanted kids. She told me that her and her hubby tried for all of 2011 and some of the beginning of 2912 and nothing. I had no idea. But she didn't follow up on the subject, no docs, no meds. She only tried because her hubby wants kids, but she doesn't so she was actually relieved. It seems it runs in my family. Which I'm not sure if I should be comforted by that or what.

Exactly what I say I feel like I'm being ignored. I know God is listening, but he just doesn't want to give me one for some reason. Last night I said I'm not begging anymore! I'm not sure if this type of thing is genetic 
Wow I can't believe that your sister was trying. So they stopped now?


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Back from the doctors... Looks like there is still some retained tissue in my uterus. They are thinking it could be molar... but I am praying it is just tissue that was just missed... if it is molar, then it will be 6 months - 1 year before I can try again. Who knows though. Anyways, looks like I will be getting a D&C in the next week.

Oh wow I hope the d&c will do it and that will be it.  I'm sure it will be ok. What is molar?


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Back from the doctors... Looks like there is still some retained tissue in my uterus. They are thinking it could be molar... but I am praying it is just tissue that was just missed... if it is molar, then it will be 6 months - 1 year before I can try again. Who knows though. Anyways, looks like I will be getting a D&C in the next week.
> 
> Fingers crossed that its just tissue :hugs:
> 
> So on FB a friend just posted her New Years resolutions, number 3 on her list is get pregnant again.. She's got a 1 year old son already. As soon as I saw that, I got a sickening feeling... I know she's going to get pregnant before me. I know in my mind its going to be a mental race with her because she announced it and I can keep track if her. Ugggghhhh TTC obsession, look what you've done to my life!!!Click to expand...

Bitch face! Sorry that was the beast in me talking


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't think I would ever post that "getting pregnant again" is a resolution on facebook... that is kind of putting too much out there, and tempting fate. 

Molar pregnancies are pretty much evil. https://www.webmd.com/baby/tc/molar-pregnancy-topic-overview

The worst part about the whole thing.. is that I might have to wait 6 months to a year to try again. Also that the cells could be cancerous.. 

One of the signs to see if it was molar, is if my HCG is going up again. So I am going to POAS tonight. even though they did blood work. Because if it is still negative, then it isn't molar.. but if a positive line appears.. then it means it is more than likely molar because the HCG count went up. 

Why can't this be easy? Curse me for not getting knocked up when I was younger.


----------



## s_love

Chris- I like the new pic! Yeah they stopped. She never wanted kids and only tried to please her DH. She knew she had pcos, and he knew too, but they figured 1+ years of trying would be enough time. Guess they have other fertility issues beyond pcos.

Aknqtpie- yeah that is evil. Before you mentioned it I had only heard of molar pregnancy like one time. I'll be praying for you that it's not cancerous and your HCG levels stay down. I didn't know you had to wait so long to try if it is molar... That's so unfair. :hugs:

Yeah I'd never post something like that on FB but I'm sure they have no issues and she wants everyone to know that they are about to get pregnant again. And yes it makes me hate her lol. Bitch face indeed!!

I wish I knew why I was being punished, because that's what it truly feels like. I'd change anything I had to to be able to get pregnant.


----------



## Chris_25

Love: thank you :) yea me too I will stand on my head if I had to! People put such setup if shit up on fb!


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> I don't think I would ever post that "getting pregnant again" is a resolution on facebook... that is kind of putting too much out there, and tempting fate.
> 
> Molar pregnancies are pretty much evil. https://www.webmd.com/baby/tc/molar-pregnancy-topic-overview
> 
> The worst part about the whole thing.. is that I might have to wait 6 months to a year to try again. Also that the cells could be cancerous..
> 
> One of the signs to see if it was molar, is if my HCG is going up again. So I am going to POAS tonight. even though they did blood work. Because if it is still negative, then it isn't molar.. but if a positive line appears.. then it means it is more than likely molar because the HCG count went up.
> 
> Why can't this be easy? Curse me for not getting knocked up when I was younger.


Ok hopefully it will be neg then. Fingers crossed for you <3
I wish I would have tried when I was younger :(


----------



## aknqtpie

You have to wait to try, because if you try to soon, the HCG can cause the mole to reform? 

I dunno, I think it is very unlikely that I have one.. but who knows.


----------



## aknqtpie

By the way Chris.. Love your picture.. You look very pretty! :)


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you :)


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: Love your pic :)

love:Well even i think the same way.Why is God punishing me for?What i have done so bad that i have to go through this.But i cant seem to find the ans.Now if i ever have one baby i will never never ask for the 2nd .


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you :) that picture was taken before I started ttc when I had a real smile on my face
I won't lie I prob will ask for a few more lol but right now just please give me 1 
If I ever get pregnant I swear right after giving birthI'm jumping right back to ttc that next month.


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Thank you :)
> I won't lie I prob will ask for a few more lol but right now just please give me 1
> If I ever get pregnant I swear right after giving birthI'm jumping right back to ttc that next month.

Right! I know I'll ask for another after my first, but I probably won't be as desperate. I mean that's where I am. I'm desperate and I can say that without hesitation. I even tried bargaining with God... I said if he blessed me with a H&H pregnancy and baby that everything else I've asked for not even matter and I wouldn't ask for it again! I just don't understand why it has to be so hard. I'm no saint by any means... But I am not a bad person, I just don't understand why 1 prayer can't be answered soon. It's pretty much been my only prayer for a year.

PS - third glass of wine... Feeling kinda tipsy lol I'm going to jump DH when he gets home


----------



## aknqtpie

Took a HPT.. and it was NEGATIVE! That is a good sign. Hopefully I can get this doc appointment scheduled and get the D&C done next week. 

Chris - I hope you get your smile back soon. Smiling is important. 

Love - Lol.. wine will make you want to jump the hubby... or any alcohol for that matter lol


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Took a HPT.. and it was NEGATIVE! That is a good sign. Hopefully I can get this doc appointment scheduled and get the D&C done next week.
> 
> Chris - I hope you get your smile back soon. Smiling is important.
> 
> Love - Lol.. wine will make you want to jump the hubby... or any alcohol for that matter lol

Yay! That's great news! Lol probably the only time we will cheer over a negative HPT... Ok so I'm not really familiar with D&Cs, I know the basics like what it is, but do you have to wait a certain amount of time before trying after that procedure? Or can you just jump right back on it.

This is going to make me sound like an alcoholic a little bit.... But I find that it's only when I have a few glasses of wine that I can de-stress and unwind.


----------



## aknqtpie

Naw, you don't sound like an alcoholic. I feel the same way.. I am just not a big drinker. But it does help unwind. 

With a D&C you can have sex within 2 weeks.. and try again after your first cycle. My friend NTNP right after her D&C and got prego. She is about 12 weeks along now. I will probably wait for the cycle to complete.. just need to get the appointment scheduled. Damn doctors and transfering records.. bleck


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> I won't lie I prob will ask for a few more lol but right now just please give me 1
> If I ever get pregnant I swear right after giving birthI'm jumping right back to ttc that next month.
> 
> Right! I know I'll ask for another after my first, but I probably won't be as desperate. I mean that's where I am. I'm desperate and I can say that without hesitation. I even tried bargaining with God... I said if he blessed me with a H&H pregnancy and baby that everything else I've asked for not even matter and I wouldn't ask for it again! I just don't understand why it has to be so hard. I'm no saint by any means... But I am not a bad person, I just don't understand why 1 prayer can't be answered soon. It's pretty much been my only prayer for a year.
> 
> PS - third glass of wine... Feeling kinda tipsy lol I'm going to jump DH when he gets homeClick to expand...


Even I had bargained with God too but I don't think bargaining is the way. I am going to keep praying for strength.
Go get it on girl! lol I'm on CD14 today and am feeling the CM. Tonight I am going to get botox in my head for my migraines :(


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Took a HPT.. and it was NEGATIVE! That is a good sign. Hopefully I can get this doc appointment scheduled and get the D&C done next week.
> 
> Chris - I hope you get your smile back soon. Smiling is important.
> 
> Love - Lol.. wine will make you want to jump the hubby... or any alcohol for that matter lol



That's great! Hopefully it will all work out :)
I hope I do too! thanks :)


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Took a HPT.. and it was NEGATIVE! That is a good sign. Hopefully I can get this doc appointment scheduled and get the D&C done next week.
> 
> Chris - I hope you get your smile back soon. Smiling is important.
> 
> Love - Lol.. wine will make you want to jump the hubby... or any alcohol for that matter lol
> 
> Yay! That's great news! Lol probably the only time we will cheer over a negative HPT... Ok so I'm not really familiar with D&Cs, I know the basics like what it is, but do you have to wait a certain amount of time before trying after that procedure? Or can you just jump right back on it.
> 
> This is going to make me sound like an alcoholic a little bit.... But I find that it's only when I have a few glasses of wine that I can de-stress and unwind.Click to expand...



You don't sound like an alcoholic. It's the truth i'm going to drink some sangria tonight!


----------



## Chris_25

PS- i'm going to flip out if I have to hear about Kim K's pregnancy once more! Who gives a shit


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> PS- i'm going to flip out if I have to hear about Kim K's pregnancy once more! Who gives a shit

I know right! I don't care for Kayne or the Kardashians... So it's super annoying that they are getting so much publicity and are getting a baby. And you know they are going to exploit that kid by selling the baby pics for shit tons of money... Shit heads.

So Im sitting her shopping for a baby shower online... Not cool.


----------



## Chris_25

First thing I woke up to this morning was my husband listening to howard stern while he was getting ready for work and I walk out of bed and I hear kim kardashians baby blahhhhhhhhhh blahhhhhhhhhhhh blahhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Your friends baby shower?
I'm actually going to babies r us this weekend to shop for my friends baby shower! :( I don't wan to go in that store.


----------



## Coolstar

I read that Kim is going to make $16 million on her pregnancy.


----------



## Chris_25

Fuck her and the horse she rode in on lol

Ok that wasn't very lady like but I was having an angry jealous moment lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Kim is only having a baby to either 1. Create publicity because no one cares about her split from Chris Humphries and she is becoming irrelevant again ... and 2. to rub it in her sister Khloe's face that she can get pregnant.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Kim is only having a baby to either 1. Create publicity because no one cares about her split from Chris Humphries and she is becoming irrelevant again ... and 2. to rub it in her sister Khloe's face that she can get pregnant.

Can Khloe not have kids? Wow Kim would be awful if that was her angle.... But then again.... I wouldn't put it past her. I'm leaning towards the publicity stance. When I told hubby he said "we'll I hope she keeps it for more than 72 days" I was like "baby that's awful!" He just said "she's a publicity whore, you don't think pretending to be pregnant and then 'losing' it would get her attention and sympathy and extra love from ppl"... He has a point but I hope she's not a crazy bitch like that


----------



## aknqtpie

BAHAHHAHAHAHA... that is so true... 

I know Khloe and Lamar Odom (her husband) have been trying since they got married, and I am not sure what the diagnosis was.. but I think she has a hard time conceiving. 

https://www.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00053841.html


----------



## s_love

Well then I have sympathy for Khloe. She's probably the least annoying of them all. But with all their money they have so many options....


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Kim is only having a baby to either 1. Create publicity because no one cares about her split from Chris Humphries and she is becoming irrelevant again ... and 2. to rub it in her sister Khloe's face that she can get pregnant.
> 
> Can Khloe not have kids? Wow Kim would be awful if that was her angle.... But then again.... I wouldn't put it past her. I'm leaning towards the publicity stance. When I told hubby he said "we'll I hope she keeps it for more than 72 days" I was like "baby that's awful!" He just said "she's a publicity whore, you don't think pretending to be pregnant and then 'losing' it would get her attention and sympathy and extra love from ppl"... He has a point but I hope she's not a crazy bitch like thatClick to expand...

Hahaha he does have a valid point though! Lol

On the show they said khloe wasn't ovulating and she wanted to put her fertility treatments on hold a while. I do feel bad for her because she is the most decent one that deserves a baby! You see how life is


----------



## s_love

I just read that Kim is going to have her own line of baby products... How delightful. I'll be sure to put that shit on my registry. Life can be so unfair.


----------



## aknqtpie

I like Khloe out of all of them. She seems the most down to earth. Although I think they are all kind of crazy.


----------



## Coolstar

I read that Khloe is going for another round of IVF.
Wish i had money to go for IVF :(


----------



## Chris_25

She's capable of going for as many as she would like! If I had her money I would donate it to women who were ttc!


----------



## sadangel777

That's a great idea, Chris! Those celebrities ... ugh.

I didn't get my blood drawn yet; I got up super early and went to hospital otw to work, and it took them 30 minutes to get through 2 people!!!!!!!! I was SOOOOOO mad ... at that rate, it would take them an hour to get through the other 6 people ahead of me!!! 

So I have to wait and do it on my lunch break, thus delaying my results another 2 hours or more ... trying to calm down but I've been freaking out, I just keep worrying something bad will happen ...


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> That's a great idea, Chris! Those celebrities ... ugh.
> 
> I didn't get my blood drawn yet; I got up super early and went to hospital otw to work, and it took them 30 minutes to get through 2 people!!!!!!!! I was SOOOOOO mad ... at that rate, it would take them an hour to get through the other 6 people ahead of me!!!
> 
> So I have to wait and do it on my lunch break, thus delaying my results another 2 hours or more ... trying to calm down but I've been freaking out, I just keep worrying something bad will happen ...

No extra stress on yourself!! Try to think positive. Everything is going to come out fine :hugs:


----------



## sadangel777

I'll try :) Got the bloodwork done on lunch break (there was NObody in there practically). Will let you know as soon as doc calls. Fingers X'd.


----------



## sadangel777

Ok, so the nurse called and my numbers doubled again -- went from 400 to 761!! She said they are great!

My first scan isn't until the 23rd; I'll be biting my nails until then!!! :)


----------



## Chris_25

wow great news! It will be here before you know it and as long as your numbers are good i'm sure you will be fine. :)


----------



## ElleT613

sadangel777 said:


> Ok, so the nurse called and my numbers doubled again -- went from 400 to 761!! She said they are great!
> 
> My first scan isn't until the 23rd; I'll be biting my nails until then!!! :)

So happy for you Angel!!!:happydance:


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Ok, so the nurse called and my numbers doubled again -- went from 400 to 761!! She said they are great!
> 
> My first scan isn't until the 23rd; I'll be biting my nails until then!!! :)

Yay! So happy for you angel! Congrats! And a H&H to you!:happydance:


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay!!! Glad the numbers are doubling! We will all be anxiously waiting your first scan on the 23rd!!!


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, everyone! :) I hope you join me soon!


----------



## Coolstar

Great news Angel.Wish u a H&H 9 months !!


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Thanks, everyone! :) I hope you join me soon!

Lolni hope so too. I can't even get a +opk tho :nope:


----------



## aknqtpie

D&C is scheduled for Monday.. At the hospital now waiting to pre register.. Yay.


----------



## Coolstar

love: What CD are you ? Don't stress much about opk.
aknqtpie: Good news :)


----------



## sadangel777

Lots of luck on your D&C aknqtpie. <3

Love, I never got OPKs to work for me ever since I started the Clomid. My BBT never worked, either -- even after getting my BFP, my temp wasn't up! I don't know why.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> love: What CD are you ? Don't stress much about opk.
> aknqtpie: Good news :)

CD 14 today, i know its still kinda early. The last times I OVed it was CD 15 and 16. I hope it's not tomorrow because hubby is on duty this weekend... If I even OV this cycle. 

Aknqtpie- glad its scheduled and will be done and over soon!


----------



## Chris_25

I still haven't had a positive opk yet either I'm on cd15 I don't get it

Akn glad u are going in Monday!


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Lots of luck on your D&C aknqtpie. <3
> 
> Love, I never got OPKs to work for me ever since I started the Clomid. My BBT never worked, either -- even after getting my BFP, my temp wasn't up! I don't know why.

My opks worked the last 2 times I was on Clomid and it was confirmed by my CD21 test so hopefully they keep telling me the truth. Temps haven't worked since I got on the Clomid, that's why I stopped.


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm not going to temp when I get back to TTC.. at least not at first. I hate having to wake up at the same time.. and trying to have 3 hours of uninterupted sleep is pretty much impossible. 

Think I will just do OPKs


----------



## Coolstar

I never got +opk this cycle :( Went for CD21 test today and AF showed her ugly face in the afternoon :(


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> I never got +opk this cycle :( Went for CD21 test today and AF showed her ugly face in the afternoon :(

I'm sorry cool :hugs: CD21 that's really early for AF, what day does she normally show?


----------



## Coolstar

Today is CD22, before clomid my cycle length was 24/25 but with clomid 27/28. I think clomid did not work for me this cycle since i never got a +opk and temp was all over, even the shift was not proper and FF gave me dotted CH.


----------



## Chris_25

Cool I'm sorry :( you should def speak to the doctor and try a different approach after your break


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Cool I'm sorry :( you should def speak to the doctor and try a different approach after your break

^ agree. I hate that all these pills throw everything off


----------



## ElleT613

Sorry coolstar, that sucks;( ugh, why are bodies so confusing !!?


----------



## s_love

Facebook strikes again. So my husbands brothers ex-gf (who I'm still friends with for some unknown reason) announced her pregnancy. She's a crazy bitch. She pretended to be pregnant to get DHs bro to stay with her and give her money.its not my BIL by the way lol. But still she's got 2 kids, pretends to be preggo, gets with a new guy and gets pregnant.... Ugh.


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks ladies, I will talk with my doc.I thought Clomid would work this cycle since it worked last cycle. Really everything is so unpredictable and confusing :( .
I guess for everyone else getting PG is the most easy thing in the world.I really feel sad for myself :(


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> Thanks ladies, I will talk with my doc.I thought Clomid would work this cycle since it worked last cycle. Really everything is so unpredictable and confusing :( .
> I guess for everyone else getting PG is the most easy thing in the world.I really feel sad for myself :(

I don't blame you, I feel the same way. When someone doesn't want a kid as much as us and hasn't tried as long and hard as us they just don't get it. Not much sympathy from people. I know we shouldn't feel bad for ourselves but I feel like we have a right to. I'm pouting right now.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sounds like ex-gf has some issues, and likes to try to trap guys with babies. 

WHat is everyone up to tonight? I am being lame at home.. watching Greek (I started watching the show on netflix after it went off the air..) ... DH is hanging out with his friend tonight, and I have to work tomorrow (boo). Sooo Bored!


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Sounds like ex-gf has some issues, and likes to try to trap guys with babies.
> 
> WHat is everyone up to tonight? I am being lame at home.. watching Greek (I started watching the show on netflix after it went off the air..) ... DH is hanging out with his friend tonight, and I have to work tomorrow (boo). Sooo Bored!

Sitting here with hubby watching the sempre fi bowl- it's fun seeing lots of ppl we know from the depot on tv! , drinking wine and feeling bad for myself! Like most Fridays! Hubby has duty tomorrow and Sunday, so we are just being lazy.

And yeah she was out of her mind crazy. She posted a pic of the test, I hope she's not fucking around with someone this time. She shouldn't be blessed with another kid if she uses them as pawns and shit. Life is so unfair! Seriously sitting here and thinking I'm getting more and more pissed!


----------



## Conceive81

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say hello. Things have been pretty hectic and to be honest, I'm feeling so crummy these days, I didn't want to being everyone down. Angel, I am so so happy for you! What a nice surprise on your ntnp month! Givese hope. 

Am scheduled to start the iui process in a couple of weeks and I think I am at the 'bitter with God's plan' phase. Things at work are bringing me down. Stressful job and politics. Sex has lost its charm. I'm so sad I'm wondering if my horrible mood may ruin the iui cycle.

Anyway, sorry if I brought you all down, feel like I'm going down a rabbit hole of emotions.


----------



## s_love

Don't worry, we've all been in that phase and know what you're feeling. It's ok to feel that way, so don't get down on yourself for that. Let it all out so you'll be ready for your iui! That's so exciting that you get To start soon! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ElleT613

Conceive- good luck with the iui. My doctor told me bad moods don't cause infertility, lol, so dont' worry :) 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We saw "This is Forty" last night. It was pretty funny. Although, lots of awkward scenes and crude language-- so only go if you laugh at that stuff!


----------



## Conceive81

Thanks Love, Ellie. I know I need to get out of this funk sooner than later. Just want to start my family, then all this other crap will become trivial. 

After ranting earlier today, I went to the bathroom and noticed a little spot of blood when I wiped...3 dpo? So weird.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive we all know how you feel and it sucks big time I'm sorry :( I wish you luck with your iui though and your allowed to be angry and cry! It won't hurt anything.

Elle I went and saw that movie today it was really funny and of course there had to be a pregnancy part in it. Lol 

I was in an ok mood earlier up until tonight when I went to babies r us for my friends shower and left my stuff and walked out! It was crowded and they had nothing and if just put me in the worst mood ever! Immgonna go drink a bottle of sangria now


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Facebook strikes again. So my husbands brothers ex-gf (who I'm still friends with for some unknown reason) announced her pregnancy. She's a crazy bitch. She pretended to be pregnant to get DHs bro to stay with her and give her money.its not my BIL by the way lol. But still she's got 2 kids, pretends to be preggo, gets with a new guy and gets pregnant.... Ugh.

That's just craziness! What a psycho


----------



## s_love

Sangria sounds good! I'm just sitting here watching the Texans!(woo-woo) hubby is on duty so I'm here alone just relaxing. I'll probably be drinking tonight after I take my hubby his gear.

I want to see This is Forty but no one wants to go with me! I'll end up going alone I guess.

I don't blame you for leaving Babies R Us... That's why I shop online. I don't have to see all the stuff surrounding me, no excited new parents, no babies, no bumps. Lol just me and my alcohol!

So still a -opk today... Starting to get worried. Trying not to stress. Going to work out in a bit I think. Maybe that will make me feel better.


----------



## Chris_25

Lol I just ordered Chinese food I'm ready for bed!

I usually do my shopping online but I had a 20% off coupon in store use only so I guess I'll just order it and whatever the annoyance of going in the store isn't worth the coupon lol 

Maybe you are going to ovulate late? I still didn't get a positive yet either it's weird! 

Hubby won't go with you to the movies?


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Lol I just ordered Chinese food I'm ready for bed!
> 
> I usually do my shopping online but I had a 20% off coupon in store use only so I guess I'll just order it and whatever the annoyance of going in the store isn't worth the coupon lol
> 
> Maybe you are going to ovulate late? I still didn't get a positive yet either it's weird!
> 
> Hubby won't go with you to the movies?

He doesn't want to see that movie. I'm sure I could drag him along but there's no fun in that.

I hope I'm just OVing late.... I don't think I can handle it if I don't OV this month. Just another wasted month... I will lose my shit


----------



## Chris_25

Yea just drag him too bad! Lol

I really hope you do are you going to the doctor any time soon? 

I'm going to my regular gyno on Monday for a Pap smear :( I hope that doesn't interfere with anything but whatever at this point. I'm goin to ask him to send me for blood on day 21 I'm just curious because I don't think I ovulated yet either.


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Yea just drag him too bad! Lol
> 
> I really hope you do are you going to the doctor any time soon?
> 
> I'm going to my regular gyno on Monday for a Pap smear :( I hope that doesn't interfere with anything but whatever at this point. I'm goin to ask him to send me for blood on day 21 I'm just curious because I don't think I ovulated yet either.

I'm not scheduled for anytime soon. I don't even know if I am getting a CD21 blood test... I have to call Monday to find out. But as far as seeing my doc again, I don't have any appts and I think they are leaving me on my owns itch Clomid in January and February and then we will do the IUIs after that. I wish they would monitor we better and do follicle scans, but nope. Stupid naval medicine. 

To be honest, I have no hope for this month. I haven't since the beginning but I'm finally admitting it. Oh well, yet another month of disappointment... Nothing new. 

I don't think a pap should hurt anything but if you have any concerns, talk to your gunk before the procedure.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Yea just drag him too bad! Lol
> 
> I really hope you do are you going to the doctor any time soon?
> 
> I'm going to my regular gyno on Monday for a Pap smear :( I hope that doesn't interfere with anything but whatever at this point. I'm goin to ask him to send me for blood on day 21 I'm just curious because I don't think I ovulated yet either.
> 
> I'm not scheduled for anytime soon. I don't even know if I am getting a CD21 blood test... I have to call Monday to find out. But as far as seeing my doc again, I don't have any appts and I think they are leaving me on my owns itch Clomid in January and February and then we will do the IUIs after that. I wish they would monitor we better and do follicle scans, but nope. Stupid naval medicine.
> 
> To be honest, I have no hope for this month. I haven't since the beginning but I'm finally admitting it. Oh well, yet another month of disappointment... Nothing new.
> 
> I don't think a pap should hurt anything but if you have any concerns, talk to your gunk before the procedure.Click to expand...

Ah I know how you feel you get to that point when you automatically assume that "your out" before you even begin. Well that's good that you will be starting the IUI soon hopefully that will work for you, if not before! 

I'm most likely out this month too my body is prob so out of wack from all the meds n who knows what's going on.


----------



## s_love

I know it's not ridiculously far away but thinking of having to wait 2 months for the iui sucks. I hope we can conceive without it (because of money) but if that's what it takes then that's what we will do. 

I know what you mean. I feel like I'm so out of touch with my body. It's doing its own thing. 

Last night I didn't even want my hubby to touch me... Sex annoyed me. I don't know what it is, just everything sucks.


----------



## Chris_25

I know that feeling! You just want to be left alone not touched or looked at!


----------



## Coolstar

It's so sad what ttc has done to us.The whole day we were out and busy but still i was thinking about ttc and wondering whether i can ever became PG :( .I never knew it was so difficult to ovulate.


----------



## s_love

You know what's really on my mind messing with me? You know you read everything about how you need to be relaxed and low stress levels and how sex shouldn't just be the motion and how all of that makes it harder to conceive.... I have all of that. Like I'm actually weighing how much I don't want to have sex against that being the way to conceive and thinking why does it have to be that way!! Ugh I want our sex to be fun and actually wanted again but it's just not happening! Like I don't even feel physically attracted to my hubby right now. 


I know... I didn't think TTC would be hard. I didn't think getting AF to regulate would be so hard... This whole damn process sucks balls and is hard!


----------



## Coolstar

I am having heavy AF this cycle maybe because i did not ovulate this cycle.It is such that i don't have sex until i am in my fertile window :( I hate everything and everyone.Just few mins back one of my old friend pinged me in FB chat and he was like : hope u know i am a daddy now, my reply was so cold and he wanted me to check his baby pic but then it seems that if you hide a pic in FB once you cannot see it later so i just had to make up and tell him "Your baby is so cute ".


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey Ladies.. 

Sorry you guys are having a down day... Just got done working for 12 hours.. on a saturday.. sucked, but I think I got everything done. 

Hope you have a good Sunday.. GO SEAHAWKS.. love .. if the Seahawks and the Texans meet in the Superbowl.. we may have an all out BnB Battle.. hehehe


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> You know what's really on my mind messing with me? You know you read everything about how you need to be relaxed and low stress levels and how sex shouldn't just be the motion and how all of that makes it harder to conceive.... I have all of that. Like I'm actually weighing how much I don't want to have sex against that being the way to conceive and thinking why does it have to be that way!! Ugh I want our sex to be fun and actually wanted again but it's just not happening! Like I don't even feel physically attracted to my hubby right now.
> 
> 
> I know... I didn't think TTC would be hard. I didn't think getting AF to regulate would be so hard... This whole damn process sucks balls and is hard!


Hunni exactly what you just wrote is what I feel! It's nuts how others can feel the same emotions that I am. Ill say what I always say. I want my life back! 
I keep trying to trick myself lately into thinking I'm over it and don't care or want it anymore, but then I fall right back into that hole!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> I am having heavy AF this cycle maybe because i did not ovulate this cycle.It is such that i don't have sex until i am in my fertile window :( I hate everything and everyone.Just few mins back one of my old friend pinged me in FB chat and he was like : hope u know i am a daddy now, my reply was so cold and he wanted me to check his baby pic but then it seems that if you hide a pic in FB once you cannot see it later so i just had to make up and tell him "Your baby is so cute ".


:( I'm sorry just because its heavy doesn't mean you didn't ovulate. Try to stay away from fb as much as possible.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Hey Ladies..
> 
> Sorry you guys are having a down day... Just got done working for 12 hours.. on a saturday.. sucked, but I think I got everything done.
> 
> Hope you have a good Sunday.. GO SEAHAWKS.. love .. if the Seahawks and the Texans meet in the Superbowl.. we may have an all out BnB Battle.. hehehe


That's a long day! Where do you work?


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Hey Ladies..
> 
> Sorry you guys are having a down day... Just got done working for 12 hours.. on a saturday.. sucked, but I think I got everything done.
> 
> Hope you have a good Sunday.. GO SEAHAWKS.. love .. if the Seahawks and the Texans meet in the Superbowl.. we may have an all out BnB Battle.. hehehe

I don't like the Redskins so ill be pulling for the Seahawks! Only for now lol. If they do meet, I'm down for a B&B battle!! My packers also won, so I'm a happy girl in the football world. Lol my husband and I have a huge crush on Clay Matthews.


----------



## aknqtpie

My AFC team are the Colts.. so cheering them on this morning. Not sure who I am going to go for next week.. GB or SF... I think it depends on if the Seahawks win today... and against ATL next week. I would prefer to go through SF than Lambeau. Greenbay will be out for blood with the Seahawks... and I think we can beat SF. However, if Seahawks go out.. I will probably go for GB on the NFC side. I <3 football.. can't you tell?? :) 

Chris. I am an executive assistant for the CEO of an Alaska Native Corporation. We are updating our business plan, and he has to submit a final rough draft to the Board in two weeks.. and since I am going to be out Monday and Tuesday.. I needed to go in. I didn't want to go in today because of football.. so I was trying to get everything done yesterday.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> My AFC team are the Colts.. so cheering them on this morning. Not sure who I am going to go for next week.. GB or SF... I think it depends on if the Seahawks win today... and against ATL next week. I would prefer to go through SF than Lambeau. Greenbay will be out for blood with the Seahawks... and I think we can beat SF. However, if Seahawks go out.. I will probably go for GB on the NFC side. I <3 football.. can't you tell?? :)
> 
> Chris. I am an executive assistant for the CEO of an Alaska Native Corporation. We are updating our business plan, and he has to submit a final rough draft to the Board in two weeks.. and since I am going to be out Monday and Tuesday.. I needed to go in. I didn't want to go in today because of football.. so I was trying to get everything done yesterday.

Lol get it girl! Go GB, I'm not a huge fan of SF... Lol. But you're right about green bay being out for blood. I think the Seahawks would pull it out against SF. 

So ummm I think my husband just used the "I have a headache" excuse to get out of sex....:?:? Because now he's playing his drums.... I finally get in the mood to initiate and get shot down. I think I got a +opk a little bit ago but it was hard to tell and now I'm waiting to pee again to see if it will be easier to read. :?



Lol so I just amused myself [-X < it's the JJ Watt icon


----------



## sadangel777

Sorry to hear that, love -- my dh was the king of excuses! Did u guys bd yesterday?

Sorry everyone is having a hard time ... i know how u feel, just last week i was asking god why he hated me and now im just hoping he doesnt take this away.

I was able to calm down for a few weeks, enjoying the holidays and i drank a little lol. I think whatever u can do to have fun will help, even if its only a minor distraction. Since our bodies seem to react well to laughter, etc, at least that what everyone says, i think it helps ... 

Avoid anything that stresses you out, esp facebook! I know nothing is a substitute for this, i felt like i watched everyone else realize my dream for years and it hurt so much. Just try to do things to make u have fun, even if its spending a little too much money on yourself or having a drink or two.

Lots of luck to u all, i know u will b right behind me. <3


----------



## ElleT613

Glad you are doing well angel!! I need some hope in my life, that's for sure!


----------



## s_love

No he was on duty yesterday so we didn't get to. And Fridays sex sucked. It really doesn't matter if we BD or not. Even if we do BD today and tomorrow, it's not going to happen this month. I already know, that's why I'm not even going to test... I've already given up on this month. 

I really don't have a lot to laugh at these days, as sad as it sounds. No job, no baby, disappointment after disappointment....I was as relaxed as I was going to be over the holidays. School is about to start again.. There will be stress from that. 

Still can't pee.. Don't been know if I'm OVing or not.


----------



## sadangel777

:-( im so sorry love. I hope it gets better.


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> :-( im so sorry love. I hope it gets better.

Thanks angel, I hope it does too but I just really don't think it will for a long time. Peed and I'm not even OVing.... So sex doesn't matter. I just old my husband he was getting fat and tried to pick a fight.


----------



## aknqtpie

You want to hold it for about 2 hours anyways before doing another OPK. Post a picture if you want second opinions. 

Sorry DH is being lame... Maybe you need to seduce him. Mine hasn't gotten any in like 3 months, so I won't have a problem. I can officially start TTC in two weeks! Excited!

I am sooo nervous about the football game. I wish I lived in the Pac NW so I could be a season ticket holder. Even though I like the Colts... I will probably go for the Ravens for the rest of the AFC (or until they are eliminated).. Ray Lewis is an awesome player. 


Angel - Just relax and think positive thoughts. I don't blame you for being nervous. I will be extremely nervous my next go round. I think everything will be fine.


----------



## s_love

I did try seducing him, he still wasn't having it :nope: but whatever, I'm not in the mood anymore. I think it was like an hour between testing but ill test again in 2 hours and post a pic. 

Poor colts, that wasn't a good game. Yeah Ray Lewis is pretty awesome, sad that his career is wrapping up.

Lol don't be nervous, y'all got this! And yay!! For getting to start trying again! I wish you all the luck. 

I hope all of you ladies get to join Angel soon with bfps and sticky beans!

Angel keep us updated how everything is going! Relax and take care of yourself :flower:


----------



## s_love

So update... Just had the most awkward, funny sex ever. My husband decided to awkwardly seduce me. He pushed me and then picked me up and took me to the bedroom.... We were laughing so hard taking our clothes off. This may be tmi but it was hilarious... He awkwardly mounted me and just laid there and flopped around, I laughed so hard that *ok embarrassing* I farted and that got us laughing even more. Finally had sex though hahaha:happydance: totally forgot to test again to see if I was OVing but oh well.


----------



## Coolstar

love:Forget about opk if you are having a great sex :) But nice that you both enjoyed.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls so tomorrow is cd18 and still haven't ovulated. Don't think it's goin to happen this month for some reason. My body is def all out of wack from previous medication cycles. Oh well what's the difference I didn't get preg when I ovulated anyway lol. I feel like I have a cyst and will find out from the gyno tomorrow. Hope you girls had a good day.

Love- that's hysterical glad you had a good time though! Oh and I told dh tonight to lose some weight too lol 

Angel- I'm very happy for you and I hope you stay relaxed just keep praying because look what God has blessed you with :) Keep us updated 

Akn- I wish you luck tomorrow with the d&c keep us posted!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> I know it's not ridiculously far away but thinking of having to wait 2 months for the iui sucks. I hope we can conceive without it (because of money) but if that's what it takes then that's what we will do.
> 
> I know what you mean. I feel like I'm so out of touch with my body. It's doing its own thing.
> 
> Last night I didn't even want my hubby to touch me... Sex annoyed me. I don't know what it is, just everything sucks.

2 months seems long at first but now that I am getting closer to my iui, I'm happy I had that time to prepare mentally. I actually took the opportunity to go to Vegas, see my favorite band and drink. Make it fun if you can.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> So update... Just had the most awkward, funny sex ever. My husband decided to awkwardly seduce me. He pushed me and then picked me up and took me to the bedroom.... We were laughing so hard taking our clothes off. This may be tmi but it was hilarious... He awkwardly mounted me and just laid there and flopped around, I laughed so hard that *ok embarrassing* I farted and that got us laughing even more. Finally had sex though hahaha:happydance: totally forgot to test again to see if I was OVing but oh well.

That is priceless!! I had some funny moments with hubby too. Glad to see you smiling. A good laugh will heal a lot of pain.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Hi girls so tomorrow is cd18 and still haven't ovulated. Don't think it's goin to happen this month for some reason. My body is def all out of wack from previous medication cycles. Oh well what's the difference I didn't get preg when I ovulated anyway lol. I feel like I have a cyst and will find out from the gyno tomorrow. Hope you girls had a good day.
> 
> Love- that's hysterical glad you had a good time though! Oh and I told dh tonight to lose some weight too lol
> 
> Angel- I'm very happy for you and I hope you stay relaxed just keep praying because look what God has blessed you with :) Keep us updated
> 
> Akn- I wish you luck tomorrow with the d&c keep us posted!

Chris why do you think you have cyst? Actually even i think i have cyst don't know why :shrug: I am planning to call my doc tomm to tell him that AF started early and that i never got +opk last cycle.I am really worried now :wacko:


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls so tomorrow is cd18 and still haven't ovulated. Don't think it's goin to happen this month for some reason. My body is def all out of wack from previous medication cycles. Oh well what's the difference I didn't get preg when I ovulated anyway lol. I feel like I have a cyst and will find out from the gyno tomorrow. Hope you girls had a good day.
> 
> Love- that's hysterical glad you had a good time though! Oh and I told dh tonight to lose some weight too lol
> 
> Angel- I'm very happy for you and I hope you stay relaxed just keep praying because look what God has blessed you with :) Keep us updated
> 
> Akn- I wish you luck tomorrow with the d&c keep us posted!
> 
> Chris why do you think you have cyst? Actually even i think i have cyst don't know why :shrug: I am planning to call my doc tomm to tell him that AF started early and that i never got +opk last cycle.I am really worried now :wacko:Click to expand...

I can feel the pain on my ovary especially the way I moved last night ugh the pain. Maybe it's a follicle and I'm gonna ovulate late but ill find out tonight at the doctor. Yea, you should def call the doctor let me know what happens.


----------



## sadangel777

Love, I'm so glad you guys had fun! :) 

Conceive, lots of luck with your upcoming IUI!!

Cool, I hope there is nothing for you to worry about -- let us know what doc says!

Chris, I hope it's a follicle and not a cyst.

<3 Hoping for some more sticky beans!


----------



## cmiclat1977

sadangel777 said:


> Heyas. I'm not a stay-at-home wife, but I know what you mean about getting TTC crazy and becoming disinterested with hobbies. I'm trying to force myself to be positive and less obsessive with this, but it's SO hard. I also hide ppl on FB who are PG/new moms because it was depressing me. I even had to back off of buying baby clothes after that last AF no-show because I felt so hopeless until I got back on track and started the Clomid.
> 
> Patience is not my virtue. :winkwink:

happy happy..


----------



## sadangel777

LOL :)

Yes, I got my bfp on New Year's Eve after having an epic meltdown the day before. :)
(the only reason I tested was because I planned on getting TrAsHeD and I'm glad I did because drinking heavily would have been bad!)


----------



## Coolstar

Angel i love your new signature :)


----------



## Coolstar

I just got a call my Doc and he said that my level was 0.8 this cycle :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Good morning ladies... 

Love.. Glad you guys had fun goofy awkward sex ... It's always fun. 

Cool- what levels were they testing? 

D&C went well... Headed home now.


----------



## Coolstar

They were testing progesterone :(


----------



## sadangel777

Sorry, Cool ... what level does it need to be to signify OV?


----------



## Coolstar

Anything above 5 means week ov and last time when my level was 9.7 Doc said that i did ov but i guess they are looking for something around 13.Even before clomid my level was not so low.I knew i did not ov this cycle since i never got +opk but i am so devastated today and i cried so much in front of my DH :( 
Angel why were you taking Clomid before ?


----------



## s_love

Cool-I'm sorry to hear your levels were low :hugs: I can't remember but isn't a good level anything over 10? And then if you are on meds they like to see it above 15?
Aknqtpie- glad to hear all went well! What's the next step?
Chris- how'd the appt go?
Angel- you signature makes me smile. I'm still so happy for you. Gives me hope.

AFM still no OVing according to test strips. Waiting for doctor to call me back and see if I'm supposed to go in for a blood test on CD21... I know it's going to be negative so not sure I want to go. I'm CD17 right now, I've never OVed later than this. *sigh* haha guess my pity party can and cursing everything and everyone can continue


----------



## Coolstar

You would be checking progesterone level on CD21 right? Some ladies ov around CD20 on Clomid so you still have time.R u taking any other meds with Clomid?


----------



## s_love

Yeah it would be a progesterone test. CD 20 just seems so late, I just feel like its not going to happen. I never get those twinges or cramps or anything some women get before they OV so I never have any clues it's going to happen.

I'm also on Bromocriptine but they said it shouldn't interfere with the Clomid... But this is the first cycle I've taken them together so who knows what kind of interaction they have on each other.


----------



## Coolstar

Even i never have those ov pain so for me it is always opk .You can talk with you doc and ask when to go for a test.I am so fed up of the process that i am ready to give up :(


----------



## s_love

If I go for a test. They really did just gave Clomid and sent me on my way until the end of February. They were like give us a call then and we will get set up for everything if you're not pregnant. I mean no monitoring whatsoever. That's what frustrates me most.

I'm right there with you. I've spent a year agonizing over this... And I feel like I'm getting to the point that enough is enough. I mean is all of this worth a year of depression and sacrificing my own happiness? But I know a huge part of my happiness is adding a beautiful baby to our family... I just don't know


----------



## sadangel777

Cool, you may still have ovulated with that number, I think Love is right. That number is pretty close to 10 and your doc said you OV before with the same one. I was taking Clomid before because when I started TTC, after a few months I went to a FS and she checked and said I wasn't OVing. So she started me on Clomid but wouldn't monitor me any further or continue to check my levels, so I switched doctors and they gave me trigger shots, but no luck. Doing NTNP for December did help, although I was fine for a couple of weeks and then had a major meltdown the day before my BFP cursing god and life and everything in-between! And I just "knew" I wasn't PG ... so I guess my female instincts are totally broken, right? I'm sorry you feel like giving up; that was how I felt, too, but it was mainly because DH wasn't performing under the pressure of meds. I didn't monitor my cycle at all last month, we just BD on CD14 smack in the middle of my cycle and I tried to have fun and relax and I guess it worked. 

I used to use those OPKs and then after I started taking the Clomid, they stopped working. What's weird is when I was getting +OPKs, I wasn't OVing and ended up having a missed AF because of it. I also tried BBT and it never worked -- my temps now are only 97.5. I don't know if those methods always work, so don't give up.


----------



## horseypants

sadangel congrats to you - i cant remember if i made it onto here from vacay to tell you that


----------



## Coolstar

Oh God, love even i was thinking the same thing.The only thing a yr of ttc has given me is depression,sadness,headaches.My Doc is ready to give up on me :( and i am ready to give up on myself. I really don't know what to do.I fell terrible at the moment and it is affecting my health,my outlook towards life everything :(


----------



## Coolstar

Angel:My body is really weird, even before clomid i used to get +opk, thermal shift and a good bbt chart and AF on time but when i checked my progesterone it was just 2.4 which meant i did not ovulate.But then you are suppose to have a shift only when you ov right.I guess i am exception to the rule.Nothing works on me.I am really depressed :(


----------



## Chris_25

Cool I'm sorry :( and what are they going to do about this issue? 

Love- I'm going to the doctor in an hour will keep you posted.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Good morning ladies...
> 
> Love.. Glad you guys had fun goofy awkward sex ... It's always fun.
> 
> Cool- what levels were they testing?
> 
> D&C went well... Headed home now.

Glad the d&c went well how do you feel


----------



## Women

yes I am going through this also, how do you not stress? when your home all day you can only clean something so many times and Im constantly thinking


----------



## aknqtpie

I feel like I am having a horribly bad period.. I go back in for a follow up on the 25th.. I think we can start TTC after my appt, but I think I will probably miss the O and will not get to try until next cycle.. Which is fine. 

Still bleeding today, but hopefully it slows down soon. 

Cool - if u feel your doc is about to give up on you, you should find a new doc.. 

Conceive - good luck with your appt today.


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie: Hope you can start ttc soon.So FXed for you for the next cycle.
Chris: Keep us posted what your doc says?
I talked with my doc and he is ready to give me 150mg clomid when i start ttc after my 2 months break.Meantime i am planning to go for a 2nd opinion.But i feel none of the doc can tell me exactly what to do conceive, i mean the med can help you one cycle and the next cycle it might not.I know my levels are low but the doc cannot tell me why it is low.I think in infertility it is very diff to get an exact ans and only thing you get is FRUSTRATION.


----------



## sadangel777

Aknqtpie, glad your d and c went well, i must have missed it earlier. Rest up and feel better soon.

Horsey, thanks, it was very unexpected.

Cool, i know how u feel ... ive actually been suicidal since ttc because it was so hard. Hang in there, sometimes our bodies are a mystery no matter how hard we try to figure them out.


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Aknqtpie, glad your d and c went well, i must have missed it earlier. Rest up and feel better soon.
> 
> Horsey, thanks, it was very unexpected.
> 
> Cool, i know how u feel ... ive actually been suicidal since ttc because it was so hard. Hang in there, sometimes our bodies are a mystery no matter how hard we try to figure them out.

Oh no angel I didn't realize it was that bad. That hurts my heart. Well I'm glad you got you bfp and those thoughts are far away. One of my cousins today told me that I'm torturing myself with ttc and her because she has to listen to it.... I told her if I was such a pain in the ass then I'd stop talking about it and she said well then I guess we won't talk any more because that's the only thing I ever talk about :nope:

My other and best friend (the lesbian I've talked about on here) texted her and told her she'd kick her ass if she talked to me like that again haha that kinda cheered me up but I'm still feeling down


----------



## Chris_25

So I just got home from the doctor and cried my whole way home. Not for any particular reason, but just because I get told by the doctor to just "relax" it's going to happen whether is natural, iui or ivf. I'm glad he's so sure about it e cause nothing is guaranteed. As far as my pain I didn't really get an answer and he said he doesn't think I need a laporoscopy. Then why the fuck do I endure all this pain in my hip to ovary and in the middle of my pelvic area? Something is not normal and I get ignored! He did an ultrasound and my follicle is at 18mm on cd18 today which means late ovulation that's if it even happens because I'm convinced it doesn't. I don't even care anymore this whole thing can kiss my ass. I told the doctor I'm in the deepest depression I've ever been in my life. He said a second opinion is a good idea. I can't wait over a month to go :( I'm going to seriously go off the deep end with a nervous breakdown soon. All I do is cry morning noon and night! I want this new RE to do a laporoscopy and I want to be listened to! I am losing all hope on life! I think I need to get away for a while! I can't handle it and to too it off my "best friend" tells me yesterday right after I finished venting about myself that this girl who is her friend got married right before me is pregnant. I think she purposely says things to hurt me sometimes. Then she tells me that in a few months when she starts trying she will never go through what I'm going through meaning treatments and stuff. I said yea well don't ever say that until u know how it feels to be in my situation. She's the one who always said she doesn't want kids and of course she will get them in 1 split second!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris :hug: I know what you are going through.I cried a lot today and i feel like giving up :cry::cry:. I am digesting the fact that i may never became PG :growlmad:.I really don't want to take any more meds or even try ttc.I am not even ovulating.Said that Chris i just wanted to say that pls relax this cycle.Who knows you might get a BFP this cycle like Angel.


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks, but I'm so used to a negative result that I never have any hope anymore. So I won't count on it. I'm being punished I swear I am for something! 
Life sucks big time! 
I can't even say anything to make u feel better right now because I feel the same way :(


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> Aknqtpie, glad your d and c went well, i must have missed it earlier. Rest up and feel better soon.
> 
> Horsey, thanks, it was very unexpected.
> 
> Cool, i know how u feel ... ive actually been suicidal since ttc because it was so hard. Hang in there, sometimes our bodies are a mystery no matter how hard we try to figure them out.
> 
> Oh no angel I didn't realize it was that bad. That hurts my heart. Well I'm glad you got you bfp and those thoughts are far away. One of my cousins today told me that I'm torturing myself with ttc and her because she has to listen to it.... I told her if I was such a pain in the ass then I'd stop talking about it and she said well then I guess we won't talk any more because that's the only thing I ever talk about :nope:
> 
> My other and best friend (the lesbian I've talked about on here) texted her and told her she'd kick her ass if she talked to me like that again haha that kinda cheered me up but I'm still feeling downClick to expand...

I hate those people who are inconsiderate.It's not fair that we are suffering so much :growlmad:


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Thanks, but I'm so used to a negative result that I never have any hope anymore. So I won't count on it. I'm being punished I swear I am for something!
> Life sucks big time!
> I can't even say anything to make u feel better right now because I feel the same way :(

Just don't lose hope Chris.When are you going for 2nd opinion ? Did your doc tell you to take any more meds? Pls don't cry coz i know you have migraine and crying makes migraine worse.


----------



## aknqtpie

Chris - I am so glad you are going to try and get a second opinion.. I wish like hell that I would of gotten one when the bleeding continued on for so long. I would of had this all resolved sooner. Some times you really have to push your drs to get what you want. 

Angel - :hugs: I'm so sorry that you were at that point. I think several times over the last few months I could feel myself slipping there. It is hard when you have no control over what is happening to your body or how to fix it... It isn't a cold you can just take cough syrup for.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I'm so used to a negative result that I never have any hope anymore. So I won't count on it. I'm being punished I swear I am for something!
> Life sucks big time!
> I can't even say anything to make u feel better right now because I feel the same way :(
> 
> Just don't lose hope Chris.When are you going for 2nd opinion ? Did your doc tell you to take any more meds? Pls don't cry coz i know you have migraine and crying makes migraine worse.Click to expand...

I know that's what I'm afraid of I can't stop crying my eyes are so swollen. My appointment isn't until feb 12 which is so far away. No more meds right now.


----------



## Coolstar

Exactly aknqtpie wish it was as simple as taking a med for flu.Our bodies are so weird and stupid.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> Aknqtpie, glad your d and c went well, i must have missed it earlier. Rest up and feel better soon.
> 
> Horsey, thanks, it was very unexpected.
> 
> Cool, i know how u feel ... ive actually been suicidal since ttc because it was so hard. Hang in there, sometimes our bodies are a mystery no matter how hard we try to figure them out.
> 
> Oh no angel I didn't realize it was that bad. That hurts my heart. Well I'm glad you got you bfp and those thoughts are far away. One of my cousins today told me that I'm torturing myself with ttc and her because she has to listen to it.... I told her if I was such a pain in the ass then I'd stop talking about it and she said well then I guess we won't talk any more because that's the only thing I ever talk about :nope:
> 
> My other and best friend (the lesbian I've talked about on here) texted her and told her she'd kick her ass if she talked to me like that again haha that kinda cheered me up but I'm still feeling downClick to expand...


Well good then tell her to walk in your shoes and she will know what it feels like. It's not worth talking to someone like that.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris:I would just tell you what my DH told me today not to cry since crying wont help you in any way.And Feb 12 is not far till then try to relax.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Chris - I am so glad you are going to try and get a second opinion.. I wish like hell that I would of gotten one when the bleeding continued on for so long. I would of had this all resolved sooner. Some times you really have to push your drs to get what you want.
> 
> Angel - :hugs: I'm so sorry that you were at that point. I think several times over the last few months I could feel myself slipping there. It is hard when you have no control over what is happening to your body or how to fix it... It isn't a cold you can just take cough syrup for.

Thanks and your right I get those thoughts at times also but would never have the guts. Not having any control is the worst


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris:I would just tell you what my DH told me today not to cry since crying wont help you in any way.And Feb 12 is not far till then try to relax.

Dh tells me that all the time and he also tells me it's gonna happen I said that's not guaranteed and he says well it's not guaranteed it won't. But really how can the doctor say to relax how the fuck does someone relax on demand when they want something so bad.


----------



## sadangel777

Thanks, love. I really was that bad, so i know how you all feel. I was so sure it would never happen. You cant give up. 

If you guys take a break and ntnp, maybe it will help. In the beginning, temping and opk was fun, but after so long it became harder and harder and the meds that were supposed to help were making things worse.

I dont blame you for getting a new doc, chris -- its important that you have one that listens to you. A lot of them seem to be very laxadaisy about ttc and act like its no big deal, and that certainly is frustrating. Your pain sounds like ov pain, when the clomid made me start oving i had pain a few days before to a few days after ov, so bad it hurt to walk. Last month i felt it too even off the meds but not as bad.

Cool, hang in there. I know its rough. Your body just may surprise you in a good way.

Aknqtpie, u r right, we dont have meds to fix it, it would help if there were. I had made an appt to get back on antidepressants before last weeks shocker. Our bodies are totally wierd and u never know.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: I know we are so desperate but now i am thinking it's all up to my luck.Med wont work for me and today for the first time i consoled myself that life wont end if i dont have a kid.I will keep trying till i can, if i ever get PG then i would consider it as my miracle.I know the guarantee is the most diff part wish someone could tell us 100% we can became pregnant or not.But even the doctor's do not have much knowledge regarding infertility :(


----------



## aknqtpie

I wish we all lived near each other... we could have a wine drinking girls night .. (with the exception of our resident prego... she can be the DD). We will all get through this and get our babies. I have faith in that.


----------



## Coolstar

I was planning to drink wine and get drunk so that i can forget my pain but DH wont let me :(


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> I was planning to drink wine and get drunk so that i can forget my pain but DH wont let me :(

Why won't he let you? A couple glasses of wine is fine, I'm having some right now. I know eventually we will all get through this... But how long will it take, ya know?

Question ladies... So I never produce a lot of CM. I was told this was in part to the high prolactin levels. Well I've been taking meds to lower the levels and when they were low enough I'd start producing some again. Ok so we used preseed last night, which we have before, but today it seemed like I had sticky, stretchy, clear cm... But I'm wondering if maybe it was the preseed coming out? Although its never happened before. But I was just wondering if it ever happened to y'all and it was preseed or if it is cm being produced?


----------



## Coolstar

love: I have posted this question in bnb before because i find it very diff to tell whether it is EWCM or preseed.Is the viscosity like real egg white and when you pulled it did it break quickly or stretch ?


----------



## s_love

It's stretchy but its thicker than ewcm... Like I've said since I started paying attention to cm I've never produced a lot so I haven't been able to study it. I've read all about the different kinds and what they mean but I know each women is slightly different.


----------



## Coolstar

If it is thick then i think it is EWCM and not preseed. So keep bding :) i am sure you will ovulate soon.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> If it is thick then i think it is EWCM and not preseed. So keep bding :) i am sure you will ovulate soon.

Thank you! I feel like such an idiot for not knowing my body!


----------



## Coolstar

I am a big Idiot and my body is another unpredictable idiot :) So hard to tell how it will react.I am having a headache so i guess i should sleep.All the ttc thinking is making me crazy.Gdnt :)


----------



## Conceive81

You ladies make me laugh. Funny how our own bodies can seem like strangers to us! 

Love, I hope you do ovulate soon. I have my theories around ovulation, sometimes it is not an exact science. 

Angel, sending positive energy your way for a sticky bean.

Afm, I'm sick with a bad cold, going on a week now. Sucks sweaty balls.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> I wish we all lived near each other... we could have a wine drinking girls night .. (with the exception of our resident prego... she can be the DD). We will all get through this and get our babies. I have faith in that.



me too! :hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

Morning everyone. This week is just one of those weeks I'm thankful I have an outlet where there are other people that I know feel the same exact way I do in this TTC journey. Long story short: my sweet, best friend who knows that the DH have been TTC called me and in a tiny little voice told me she was pregnant (she just got off the pill and they weren't trying yet) and I could tell she was holding back tears. She felt so bad that she got pregnant before me. So of course that fact that she felt that bad made me cry and just the shock of it made me cry. I felt like the worst friend for crying on the phone but she thankfully understands. Whew. Yesterday was a hard day.

Anyway- 

Coolstar- I think the same exact way you do-- I seriously wish I had a crystal ball sometimes! I need to know if this is going to happen or not, because if not I need to move on with my life (wish it was that easy).

love- I have never been 100% sure that I get EWCM. It's hard to tell!! I'm always guessing if it's preseed, hubsters jiz (lol), or lord knows what else?!?

angel - Thanks for the advice. You really do give me hope! Yesterday was one of those days where I was just angry. 


Anyway- I should O here on Friday or Saturday. Trying to get some good BDing in this week. I tried to not drink this cycle-- that didn't happen but maybe I'll stop now leading up to O. Can't hurt to try?

Sorry for the long post! Have a good day all!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> I was planning to drink wine and get drunk so that i can forget my pain but DH wont let me :(
> 
> Why won't he let you? A couple glasses of wine is fine, I'm having some right now. I know eventually we will all get through this... But how long will it take, ya know?
> 
> Question ladies... So I never produce a lot of CM. I was told this was in part to the high prolactin levels. Well I've been taking meds to lower the levels and when they were low enough I'd start producing some again. Ok so we used preseed last night, which we have before, but today it seemed like I had sticky, stretchy, clear cm... But I'm wondering if maybe it was the preseed coming out? Although its never happened before. But I was just wondering if it ever happened to y'all and it was preseed or if it is cm being produced?Click to expand...


That's the problem with pre seed I was never sure if it was that or ewcm. If it stretches enough then it's def ewcm and get to BD! I am having that right now actually and I asked dh to come home early from work tonight lol the doctor told me last night to start having sex, but last night I didn't.


----------



## Chris_25

Good morning Elle,

That's def rough! I'm sorry but luckily she was understanding!


----------



## Chris_25

Good morning girls,

So i'm gonig to TRY to take a new approach on life, because otherwise I might have a nervous breakdown if I don't. This is not healthy for any of us to be so stressed out and I try to tell myself this is not helping me. I was talking to my mom this morning and she yelled at me and told me she was in the same exact position I am and it took her 2 years. She said she was always hopeful and positive and was never once like I am. She said because she couldn't imagine it being any other way and she just had to have a baby. I wouldn't mind waiting if I knew for sure it would happen.
So starting from today I am really going to try and put my past year behind me and make believe this is my first month ttc. Let's see when my next breakdown is. lol
I also am going to book a vacation i'm not putting my life on hold anymore because of this. Possibly, Aruba we have a time share anywhere we want to go that my aunt gave us as a wedding gift.


----------



## ElleT613

Chris_25 said:


> Good morning girls,
> 
> So i'm gonig to TRY to take a new approach on life, because otherwise I might have a nervous breakdown if I don't. This is not healthy for any of us to be so stressed out and I try to tell myself this is not helping me. I was talking to my mom this morning and she yelled at me and told me she was in the same exact position I am and it took her 2 years. She said she was always hopeful and positive and was never once like I am. She said because she couldn't imagine it being any other way and she just had to have a baby. I wouldn't mind waiting if I knew for sure it would happen.
> So starting from today I am really going to try and put my past year behind me and make believe this is my first month ttc. Let's see when my next breakdown is. lol
> I also am going to book a vacation i'm not putting my life on hold anymore because of this. Possibly, Aruba we have a time share anywhere we want to go that my aunt gave us as a wedding gift.

I love that idea!! Especially about not putting your life on hold. That is so important to stay sane!! Aruba is beautiful btw;)


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Good morning girls,
> 
> So i'm gonig to TRY to take a new approach on life, because otherwise I might have a nervous breakdown if I don't. This is not healthy for any of us to be so stressed out and I try to tell myself this is not helping me. I was talking to my mom this morning and she yelled at me and told me she was in the same exact position I am and it took her 2 years. She said she was always hopeful and positive and was never once like I am. She said because she couldn't imagine it being any other way and she just had to have a baby. I wouldn't mind waiting if I knew for sure it would happen.
> So starting from today I am really going to try and put my past year behind me and make believe this is my first month ttc. Let's see when my next breakdown is. lol
> I also am going to book a vacation i'm not putting my life on hold anymore because of this. Possibly, Aruba we have a time share anywhere we want to go that my aunt gave us as a wedding gift.

Chris i am so so happy :hugs: for your approach.I know we cant put our life on a hold and if it is meant to happen it will happen no matter what ,meantime we just have to keep trying and not lose hope :) My DH was telling me that the main reason i am not conceiving is my stress (really???I dont know.Who knows maybe he is right :shrug: )Vacation is a good thing and it will divert your mind towards something else besides ttc.Relax and enjoy in Aruba :flower:
Even i had a talk with my mom yest since i was very upset and she told me not to worry and encouraged me. I am going for a 2nd opinion on Jan 18th hope the new doc gives me something besides Clomid.Also we might go for a vacation when it is finalized i will let you girls know.


----------



## Coolstar

ElleT613: I know how you must have felt.I guess this is your 2nd round of Clomid.Wish you all the luck.BTW you are taking clomid for what reason if i can ask you.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls,
> 
> So i'm gonig to TRY to take a new approach on life, because otherwise I might have a nervous breakdown if I don't. This is not healthy for any of us to be so stressed out and I try to tell myself this is not helping me. I was talking to my mom this morning and she yelled at me and told me she was in the same exact position I am and it took her 2 years. She said she was always hopeful and positive and was never once like I am. She said because she couldn't imagine it being any other way and she just had to have a baby. I wouldn't mind waiting if I knew for sure it would happen.
> So starting from today I am really going to try and put my past year behind me and make believe this is my first month ttc. Let's see when my next breakdown is. lol
> I also am going to book a vacation i'm not putting my life on hold anymore because of this. Possibly, Aruba we have a time share anywhere we want to go that my aunt gave us as a wedding gift.
> 
> Chris i am so so happy :hugs: for your approach. You really inspire me.I know we cant put our life on a hold and if it is meant to happen it will happen no matter what ,meantime we just have to keep trying and not lose hope :) My DH was telling me that the main reason i am not conceiving is my stress (really???I dont know.Who knows maybe he is right :shrug: )Vacation is a good thing and it will divert your mind towards something else besides ttc.Relax and enjoy in Aruba :flower:
> Even i had a talk with my mom yest since i was very upset and she told me not to worry and encouraged me. I am going for a 2nd opinion on Jan 18th hope the new doc gives me something besides Clomid.Also we might go for a vacation when it is finalized i will let you girls.Click to expand...

That's another thing my mom said is stress can cause a lot of damage and that's a major factor! Im glad you are going to the new doctor and get some new answers! You should def go on a vacation too! I'm not sure when we are going to go but possibly in the next few months.


----------



## Coolstar

My DH was telling me that our body respond to stress in a very weird manner and no matter how much meds i take it will not help me if i keep stressing.I know it's is not that we enjoy stressing and it happens naturally but we have to try hard not to stress.Well i have also decided i will start with some exercise like walking.I used to do little yoga before but from the time i started ttc i have left that also.Planning to start with yoga again.I just want to improve my overall health and the hormonal imbalance.


----------



## Conceive81

I don't know, I'm on the fence with the whole stress thing. I have ancestors who were starving and battling wars who had 9 children.

Not to sound like a pessimist, but I think it has more to do with our environment than anything else...

I still do think it will happen for all of us, despite these obstacles. I'm glad to hear about the vacations! Geez, God knows we all deserve a break. I just got off the phone with my RE's office and they are going to start my IUI process as soon as my next cycle starts on January 19! I was surprised with all the different injectibles but I suppose they will help since the reviews for all are fairly positive. This RE doesn't mess around, so I guess she's attacking it from all angles. I'm excited but also a little nervous. Hubby is going in for his infectious disease panel on Thursday. Kind of makes me laugh that he's getting an STD test 5 years after marriage..lol. State of CA is funny but I can understand why.

Now I'm actually excited for AF to arrive. We only bd'd twice this cycle, around Ovulation time, but I'm not expecting anything. We have both been sick with a bad cold...so if I do end up pregnant, that will take the cake. 

Sadangel, how have you been feeling? Thinking about you. 

Aknqtpie, how are you feeling after the d&c?


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive what injectables are they giving you? Also you are right back then people conceived through the most stressful times! 
Me and my husband both had to get checked for HIV and std's as well


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive what injectables are they giving you? Also you are right back then people conceived through the most stressful times!
> Me and my husband both had to get checked for HIV and std's as well

So before starting iui process does everyone have to do an std and HIV test?


----------



## Chris_25

Love- I'm not sure really, but when I went for my consult with the RE for the first time that is when he did that along with genetic testing.


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Love- I'm not sure really, but when I went for my consult with the RE for the first time that is when he did that along with genetic testing.

Yeah they did an std panel with my genetic testing when I started going to the RE. Don't think they tested hubby though.... Well we will see what they tell us to do when the time comes


----------



## Conceive81

Love, Chris,

The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.

They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.

Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all.

What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all.
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.

Thevsperm donor lol so even tho it's our husbands that are providing the sperm they still have to do it? That's funny.

I'm sorry about your mom, I sometimes feel the same way about ppl judging. It's hard not to think about it when you try so long and find out all these obsticales you have to overcome. But others don't understand that. 

So I don't know much about injectables, I'm only now looking into them, because it seems that's what it's going to come down to.... 4 different injectables, is that normal? It just seems like a lot.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all.
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.



Ah sometimes the less you say the better. Our mothers are always going to say that! They just don't want s to have to go through this which is understandable. Sometimes I feel like I've let her in on too much. Just do what you need to do and that's all! That's a lot of different things. What exactly is your fertility issue?


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all.
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.
> 
> Thevsperm donor lol so even tho it's our husbands that are providing the sperm they still have to do it? That's funny.
> 
> I'm sorry about your mom, I sometimes feel the same way about ppl judging. It's hard not to think about it when you try so long and find out all these obsticales you have to overcome. But others don't understand that.
> 
> So I don't know much about injectables, I'm only now looking into them, because it seems that's what it's going to come down to.... 4 different injectables, is that normal? It just seems like a lot.Click to expand...

Technically they are just a sperm donor lol just give us the sperm and have a great day! :) lol


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all.
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.
> 
> Thevsperm donor lol so even tho it's our husbands that are providing the sperm they still have to do it? That's funny.
> 
> I'm sorry about your mom, I sometimes feel the same way about ppl judging. It's hard not to think about it when you try so long and find out all these obsticales you have to overcome. But others don't understand that.
> 
> So I don't know much about injectables, I'm only now looking into them, because it seems that's what it's going to come down to.... 4 different injectables, is that normal? It just seems like a lot.Click to expand...

I know, right? Made me laugh...especially because my hubby was never a 'player'. lol. 

Ya, the number of injectibles seemed odd to me at first but after reading through them, it makes sense. The RE I'm seeing is known for getting things done, and considering the fact that I have unexplained, I guess this is her way of supporting all phases. From what I understand, the Bravelle is to stimulate the ovaries to make healthy eggs, the Menopur is also a stimulant but for LH as well..then the antagon is to regulate estrogen..and then the trigger is to release the egg. Sounds like an orchestrated event! Since you are coming close to possibly doing the IUI, I'll keep you posted on every event, promise.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all..
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sometimes the less you say the better. Our mothers are always going to say that! They just don't want s to have to go through this which is understandable. Sometimes I feel like I've let her in on too much. Just do what you need to do and that's all! That's a lot of different things. What exactly is your fertility issue?Click to expand...


Thanks, Chris..you're right, I'm sure it hurts them to see this. Sometimes I just get so frustrated with her...especially when she starts comparing herself to me.

They aren't quite sure what I have. The fact that I have hashimoto's may be part of the issue, but my HSG and hormone levels came out ok. I have regular periods and LH surges and everything. The cycle I was on clomid resulted in a bfn, and it looked like I had produced about 6-7 follicles but they weren't quite mature..although we did not do IUI (that cycle was with my previous ob-gyn).

It's a mystery...


----------



## Chris_25

Ok just saw you are unexplained like me. :( I hope iui works for you. I might go for another round of iui in march


----------



## Conceive81

Ugh, so this cold is getting worse and I think I may need antibiotics. I guess I'm going to have to brave the urgent care room. Yay...


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all..
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sometimes the less you say the better. Our mothers are always going to say that! They just don't want s to have to go through this which is understandable. Sometimes I feel like I've let her in on too much. Just do what you need to do and that's all! That's a lot of different things. What exactly is your fertility issue?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris..you're right, I'm sure it hurts them to see this. Sometimes I just get so frustrated with her...especially when she starts comparing herself to me.
> 
> They aren't quite sure what I have. The fact that I have hashimoto's may be part of the issue, but my HSG and hormone levels came out ok. I have regular periods and LH surges and everything. The cycle I was on clomid resulted in a bfn, and it looked like I had produced about 6-7 follicles but they weren't quite mature..although we did not do IUI (that cycle was with my previous ob-gyn).
> 
> It's a mystery...Click to expand...

Being undiagnosed (unexplained) is the worst! :( I want a damn answer. The RE I was going to was so against multiples so therefore even with the injectable cycle I still only produced 1 follicle because it was a low dose!


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Ugh, so this cold is getting worse and I think I may need antibiotics. I guess I'm going to have to brave the urgent care room. Yay...

You should def go get them!


----------



## s_love

I wish I had a better concept of what my diagnosis was. I know the prolactin and one tube play a role but I'm not 100% that is all. Some times I feel like the doctors don't tell me enough. And when I go in I have so many questions that I forgot to ask the simple ones. 

Conceive I hope you start feeling better!


----------



## s_love

Dammit!! So I got invited to a birthday bash through FB and I've stayed off of it all day.... And of course in my newsfeed there's baby news. I already knew she was pregnant but she announced the babies sex... Now she has a perfect little boy on the way. Ugh. Why can't ppl just text me instead of making me go on that evil website!


----------



## Conceive81

Honestly, I think FB is the true evil of social voyeurism. It's nothing but a huge, fat, social status check. I got rid of it about a year ago and don't regret it for one minute. If people want to reach me, they have my name, number and email. Those who I care about have my address. I used to like FB, back when it first started, so that I could share pictures with friends and family, but when I started getting requests from girls who used to pick on me in elementary or ex-boyfriends/stalkers, I quickly started hating it. 

So, the doctor I saw was a total weirdo, but definitely made me laugh. He was all "dude, you're really sick". Haha..yup. There was a room full of people and I went in right away! Go figure, I must really look like ass. He sent me off with antibiotics, cough syrup strong enough to move a Hindu cow off the road, and some nasal spray. I should be able to go back to work tomorrow. Told him that we are ttc, he said the meds will be fine. Am on Amoxicillin for 10 days..which should end RIGHT before my period starts. Man, I feel like a science experiment.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> I wish I had a better concept of what my diagnosis was. I know the prolactin and one tube play a role but I'm not 100% that is all. Some times I feel like the doctors don't tell me enough. And when I go in I have so many questions that I forgot to ask the simple ones.
> 
> Conceive I hope you start feeling better!

Try taking note of all your questions and bringing a list. They chuckle when I bring mine out, but after going through several doctors' for my spinal issue and thyroid issue, I learned the hard way that you MUST be your own advocate. I've read that high prolactin levels can definitely make it tricky, but not impossible! You've got this. If you would be willing to go down to So.Cal and pay cash, I can give you the name of my RE - you have naval insurance, right?


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had a better concept of what my diagnosis was. I know the prolactin and one tube play a role but I'm not 100% that is all. Some times I feel like the doctors don't tell me enough. And when I go in I have so many questions that I forgot to ask the simple ones.
> 
> Conceive I hope you start feeling better!
> 
> Try taking note of all your questions and bringing a list. They chuckle when I bring mine out, but after going through several doctors' for my spinal issue and thyroid issue, I learned the hard way that you MUST be your own advocate. I've read that high prolactin levels can definitely make it tricky, but not impossible! You've got this. If you would be willing to go down to So.Cal and pay cash, I can give you the name of my RE - you have naval insurance, right?Click to expand...

Yeah military insurance, Tricare. Where in Cali? We are in San Diego. I'd have to talk to DH but if it would get me preggo I'd pay out of pocket. 

I don't accept friend requests from ppl from the past like that. Most of the people on my fb I actually see in real life or they are military wives all over the country that I've met along the way. But being in a different state that's how I stay in touch with my family since they are all on it and its the easiest way.


----------



## s_love

View attachment 545977


Opened Pinterest and this was the first thing I saw.... All I could think was "exactly" :nope:


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> View attachment 545977
> 
> 
> Opened Pinterest and this was the first thing I saw.... All I could think was "exactly" :nope:

Ha! I can relate. Just found out my cousin is trying for her second. Oh well. One wise person once told me that comparing yourself to others will always lead to heartache.


----------



## sadangel777

Love, that picture makes me :( ... it is exactly how I felt just over a week ago ... I know you will get out. <3

Conceive, sorry you are sick but I'm glad you got some good meds! I saw you asked about me a few pages ago and I didn't have a chance to reply til now. I'm feeling pretty okay, except for fatigue hitting me and my stomach is a little queasy. Just trying not to worry myself to death until my scan on the 23rd which feels like 4EVER from now.

I hope everyone is having a good day. :) I'm pulling for all of you!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Angel - It is only 2 weeks away.. not that long :) It will be here before you know it! The fatigue is the worst part.. all I wanted to do was get home from work and go to bed. 

Conceive - I love what you said about comparing yourself to others. I have to try and remind myself NOT to do that. 

AFM - Today I feel way better than yesterday. I probably should not of gone into work. I felt like shit all day, not to mention I felt like no one cared at work. Only one person of the 4 or 5 people who knew that I had a procedure done on monday asked me how I was doing/feeling. Felt kind of shitty. I am over it today.. I guess I know where I stand. I think they are mad at me for taking a day off to have this done (we have some deadlines looming).. and instead of just being upfront about it, they took the passive aggressive cold shoulder stance.. which in my books is not cool. Sorry for the long vent...


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Honestly, I think FB is the true evil of social voyeurism. It's nothing but a huge, fat, social status check. I got rid of it about a year ago and don't regret it for one minute. If people want to reach me, they have my name, number and email. Those who I care about have my address. I used to like FB, back when it first started, so that I could share pictures with friends and family, but when I started getting requests from girls who used to pick on me in elementary or ex-boyfriends/stalkers, I quickly started hating it.
> 
> So, the doctor I saw was a total weirdo, but definitely made me laugh. He was all "dude, you're really sick". Haha..yup. There was a room full of people and I went in right away! Go figure, I must really look like ass. He sent me off with antibiotics, cough syrup strong enough to move a Hindu cow off the road, and some nasal spray. I should be able to go back to work tomorrow. Told him that we are ttc, he said the meds will be fine. Am on Amoxicillin for 10 days..which should end RIGHT before my period starts. Man, I feel like a science experiment.



:haha: you made me laugh.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> View attachment 545977
> 
> 
> Opened Pinterest and this was the first thing I saw.... All I could think was "exactly" :nope:



Exactly how I feel


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Love, that picture makes me :( ... it is exactly how I felt just over a week ago ... I know you will get out. <3
> 
> Conceive, sorry you are sick but I'm glad you got some good meds! I saw you asked about me a few pages ago and I didn't have a chance to reply til now. I'm feeling pretty okay, except for fatigue hitting me and my stomach is a little queasy. Just trying not to worry myself to death until my scan on the 23rd which feels like 4EVER from now.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day. :) I'm pulling for all of you!!!




:hugs: it will be here before you know it


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Angel - It is only 2 weeks away.. not that long :) It will be here before you know it! The fatigue is the worst part.. all I wanted to do was get home from work and go to bed.
> 
> Conceive - I love what you said about comparing yourself to others. I have to try and remind myself NOT to do that.
> 
> AFM - Today I feel way better than yesterday. I probably should not of gone into work. I felt like shit all day, not to mention I felt like no one cared at work. Only one person of the 4 or 5 people who knew that I had a procedure done on monday asked me how I was doing/feeling. Felt kind of shitty. I am over it today.. I guess I know where I stand. I think they are mad at me for taking a day off to have this done (we have some deadlines looming).. and instead of just being upfront about it, they took the passive aggressive cold shoulder stance.. which in my books is not cool. Sorry for the long vent...



what *******s! Just ignore them and you know now who is real


----------



## Chris_25

I guess BNB blocked out curses lol ^


----------



## aknqtpie

Just the british curse words... You can still use Bitch, Fuck, Asshole... just not the other B word or the C word I believe...


----------



## s_love

Lol I didn't know they could censor us like that. Well still no +opk but good news... I got a job interview on Friday!


----------



## Chris_25

who knew? lol fuck fuck fuckin shit asshole bitch! 

Great news about the job interview! Where at?

I am not sure if I ever got a positive opk because I gave up 2 days ago. Yesterday I felt a stabbing on my ovary though and I am on day 20 today, every odd!


----------



## s_love

Fuckitty fuck shit fuck! Lol 

It's at San Diego Airport for an Admin Asst position. The stupid doctors office still hasn't called me back about my CD 21 test... I'm annoyed. I just called again a couple minutes ago.


----------



## s_love

Ok ummmm pissed off! Just called and talked to the head nurse in the infertility clinic and she told me my doctor doesn't work there anymore! Why did no one tell me this sooner?? I just saw her Dec. 17 or whatever... So now everything goes to her partner...ugh! Frustrated beyond belief.


----------



## Coolstar

LOL so many curse word :)

love: They should have informed you about it but anyway did you talk with the new doc before?Hope he is good.

Chris: Your doc told you that you will ovulate soon so maybe late ov this cycle.

aknqtpie: Glad to know that you are feeling better.Just ignore your co workers.

Conceive81: FXed for your IUI

Angel: Don't worry much and 23rd is not that far.


----------



## aknqtpie

love - I don't blame you for being irritated.. that is frustrating. But it is awesome about the job interview!! Good luck!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Ok ummmm pissed off! Just called and talked to the head nurse in the infertility clinic and she told me my doctor doesn't work there anymore! Why did no one tell me this sooner?? I just saw her Dec. 17 or whatever... So now everything goes to her partner...ugh! Frustrated beyond belief.

That's messed up they should have told you!

Good luck with the job interview!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> LOL so many curse word :)
> 
> love: They should have informed you about it but anyway did you talk with the new doc before?Hope he is good.
> 
> Chris: Your doc told you that you will ovulate soon so maybe late ov this cycle.
> 
> aknqtpie: Glad to know that you are feeling better.Just ignore your co workers.
> 
> Conceive81: FXed for your IUI
> 
> Angel: Don't worry much and 23rd is not that far.

Yea but this is very unusual for me and plus I have no breast pains which I always get! I'm going to call the fertility clinic tomorrow and see if I can go get blood work done Friday. You think they will let me being that I didn't cycle with them this month? Ugh I should have just asked my gyno the other day but I forgot


----------



## s_love

Finally talked to my new doctors resident... They want me to go on Monday for the test which will be CD24. They also got the initial results of DHs SA... His sperm count was waaaay under normal. That makes 2 low tests in a row. They are referring him to urology and he is not too excited about it at all... So again negative news, just another factor working against us. Good news would be welcomed at anytime universe! Just saying...


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh, that is no good!! Hopefully there is something they can put him on, or some lifestyle recommendations they can suggest to help improve his count. As hard of a road as this is, just know that you are both figuring out what is going on and how to move forward with it. Anytime world is welcoming you!!! :)


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> LOL so many curse word :)
> 
> love: They should have informed you about it but anyway did you talk with the new doc before?Hope he is good.
> 
> Chris: Your doc told you that you will ovulate soon so maybe late ov this cycle.
> 
> aknqtpie: Glad to know that you are feeling better.Just ignore your co workers.
> 
> Conceive81: FXed for your IUI
> 
> Angel: Don't worry much and 23rd is not that far.
> 
> Yea but this is very unusual for me and plus I have no breast pains which I always get! I'm going to call the fertility clinic tomorrow and see if I can go get blood work done Friday. You think they will let me being that I didn't cycle with them this month? Ugh I should have just asked my gyno the other day but I forgotClick to expand...

I am sure they would let you do a test, talk with them.You want to do CD21 blood test right? Just explain them your situation i am sure they would understand.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Finally talked to my new doctors resident... They want me to go on Monday for the test which will be CD24. They also got the initial results of DHs SA... His sperm count was waaaay under normal. That makes 2 low tests in a row. They are referring him to urology and he is not too excited about it at all... So again negative news, just another factor working against us. Good news would be welcomed at anytime universe! Just saying...

What did they say your DH can do to raise his count ? Also you would be going for IUI soon and i guess IUI helps with low sperm count.I mean i read they wash the sperms and take the good sperm out, not sure.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Finally talked to my new doctors resident... They want me to go on Monday for the test which will be CD24. They also got the initial results of DHs SA... His sperm count was waaaay under normal. That makes 2 low tests in a row. They are referring him to urology and he is not too excited about it at all... So again negative news, just another factor working against us. Good news would be welcomed at anytime universe! Just saying...
> 
> What did they say your DH can do to raise his count ? Also you would be going for IUI soon and i guess IUI helps with low sperm count.I mean i read they wash the sperms and take the good sperm out, not sure.Click to expand...

Well we already did so many things from his first SA last year to this one... He cut way back on caffeine, he wears loose clothing and tries o keep it cooler down there, he's on vitamins... His count actually went down... Way down from last time. I don't know about the sperm wash and what it does, I assume it gets rid of the bad ones. What worries me is that he had a lot of motility issues last time.


----------



## aknqtpie

Does he put a laptop on his lap? I have heard that can affect things too.


----------



## Coolstar

Did his motility improve this time?


----------



## s_love

No he is barely on his laptop and they don't have the full report so we won't know for a few days about his motility, all they have is his count. Normal is 20 million, last time his was 18.5 and this time is was only 11! 

DH was like "seriously do these fucking issues ever end? I'm so tired of this shit. How much more of this do you want to subject the 2 of us to before we stop?" I'm guessing he's butthurt that he had bad results but I'm already feeling low I don't need more negativity. And I don't like that he's putting this all on me like I'm forcing him. He wants kids too...


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Finally talked to my new doctors resident... They want me to go on Monday for the test which will be CD24. They also got the initial results of DHs SA... His sperm count was waaaay under normal. That makes 2 low tests in a row. They are referring him to urology and he is not too excited about it at all... So again negative news, just another factor working against us. Good news would be welcomed at anytime universe! Just saying...

What exactly was the issue? Because my dh had a weird test as well they told us he had a lot of abnormally shaped sperm but he had a high count so it should be fine. Don't stress it did they tell you the morphology? My dh has a 4% which is low normal anything from 4-14% is good. This is ok though so don't worry because the next step would be iui because they do the sperm wash.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> No he is barely on his laptop and they don't have the full report so we won't know for a few days about his motility, all they have is his count. Normal is 20 million, last time his was 18.5 and this time is was only 11!
> 
> DH was like "seriously do these fucking issues ever end? I'm so tired of this shit. How much more of this do you want to subject the 2 of us to before we stop?" I'm guessing he's butthurt that he had bad results but I'm already feeling low I don't need more negativity. And I don't like that he's putting this all on me like I'm forcing him. He wants kids too...

Oh hon, I'm so sorry. Life can get really tough sometimes...and when shit hits the fan, it seems to never end. I have a few suggestions. I think that seeing the urologist is a good idea. My hubby had prostatitis twice, not sure if it affected his sperm count, because he was already cured of it once we had a SA done. They had to do a strong round of antibiotics both times.

Also, sometimes there could be something else hindering that process, I'm assuming with his job he has to have general check ups, but has he had his thyroid check and Testosterone? I'm sure the urologist will help here too.

If it's any consolation, the longer I'm married, the more I hear from other women the same things I go through. In general (I know I'm stereotyping her) men don't deal with these things the same way...and since women are essentially the ones that carry and give birth, it's easier to look to us with their complaints sometimes. Seems like he's just being a big baby right now, I would let him ride that wave but make sure he goes to the uro...

I went through a really rough time with hubby when he had his prostatitis as it effected, er, other things. He was a royal pain in the ass and was NOT nice at all. You wouldn't believe to what extent he let his pride get in the way. I've had to put my foot down several times and because of that, he did go, he did get help and he is now fine.


----------



## Conceive81

Oh, one more point I wanted to ask, did he abstain for 5 days prior? If I remember correctly you guys just had sex recently right? That doesn't help...my RE wants hubby to abstain for 5 days prior to his IUI sample.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> LOL so many curse word :)
> 
> love: They should have informed you about it but anyway did you talk with the new doc before?Hope he is good.
> 
> Chris: Your doc told you that you will ovulate soon so maybe late ov this cycle.
> 
> aknqtpie: Glad to know that you are feeling better.Just ignore your co workers.
> 
> Conceive81: FXed for your IUI
> 
> Angel: Don't worry much and 23rd is not that far.
> 
> Yea but this is very unusual for me and plus I have no breast pains which I always get! I'm going to call the fertility clinic tomorrow and see if I can go get blood work done Friday. You think they will let me being that I didn't cycle with them this month? Ugh I should have just asked my gyno the other day but I forgotClick to expand...
> 
> I am sure they would let you do a test, talk with them.You want to do CD21 blood test right? Just explain them your situation i am sure they would understand.Click to expand...


Yes, but tomorrow is cd21 I will hopefully be able to go Friday


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Fuckitty fuck shit fuck! Lol
> 
> It's at San Diego Airport for an Admin Asst position. The stupid doctors office still hasn't called me back about my CD 21 test... I'm annoyed. I just called again a couple minutes ago.

Good fucking luck! Lol ::happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> No he is barely on his laptop and they don't have the full report so we won't know for a few days about his motility, all they have is his count. Normal is 20 million, last time his was 18.5 and this time is was only 11!
> 
> DH was like "seriously do these fucking issues ever end? I'm so tired of this shit. How much more of this do you want to subject the 2 of us to before we stop?" I'm guessing he's butthurt that he had bad results but I'm already feeling low I don't need more negativity. And I don't like that he's putting this all on me like I'm forcing him. He wants kids too...

The man will always act like that just ignore it! It's always OUR fault!


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all..
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sometimes the less you say the better. Our mothers are always going to say that! They just don't want s to have to go through this which is understandable. Sometimes I feel like I've let her in on too much. Just do what you need to do and that's all! That's a lot of different things. What exactly is your fertility issue?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris..you're right, I'm sure it hurts them to see this. Sometimes I just get so frustrated with her...especially when she starts comparing herself to me.
> 
> They aren't quite sure what I have. The fact that I have hashimoto's may be part of the issue, but my HSG and hormone levels came out ok. I have regular periods and LH surges and everything. The cycle I was on clomid resulted in a bfn, and it looked like I had produced about 6-7 follicles but they weren't quite mature..although we did not do IUI (that cycle was with my previous ob-gyn).
> 
> It's a mystery...Click to expand...
> 
> Being undiagnosed (unexplained) is the worst! :( I want a damn answer. The RE I was going to was so against multiples so therefore even with the injectable cycle I still only produced 1 follicle because it was a low dose!Click to expand...

Just thinking, maybe that's why it didn't work? I would switch instead of going to the same RE if you have had 4 failed IUI's.


----------



## Chris_25

Yea, love did he abstain for 5 days or more?


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> Love, that picture makes me :( ... it is exactly how I felt just over a week ago ... I know you will get out. <3
> 
> Conceive, sorry you are sick but I'm glad you got some good meds! I saw you asked about me a few pages ago and I didn't have a chance to reply til now. I'm feeling pretty okay, except for fatigue hitting me and my stomach is a little queasy. Just trying not to worry myself to death until my scan on the 23rd which feels like 4EVER from now.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day. :) I'm pulling for all of you!!!

I hear you, time goes so slowly on the waiting game. I'm thinking of you every day and crossing my fingers. You've got this.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all..
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sometimes the less you say the better. Our mothers are always going to say that! They just don't want s to have to go through this which is understandable. Sometimes I feel like I've let her in on too much. Just do what you need to do and that's all! That's a lot of different things. What exactly is your fertility issue?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris..you're right, I'm sure it hurts them to see this. Sometimes I just get so frustrated with her...especially when she starts comparing herself to me.
> 
> They aren't quite sure what I have. The fact that I have hashimoto's may be part of the issue, but my HSG and hormone levels came out ok. I have regular periods and LH surges and everything. The cycle I was on clomid resulted in a bfn, and it looked like I had produced about 6-7 follicles but they weren't quite mature..although we did not do IUI (that cycle was with my previous ob-gyn).
> 
> It's a mystery...Click to expand...
> 
> Being undiagnosed (unexplained) is the worst! :( I want a damn answer. The RE I was going to was so against multiples so therefore even with the injectable cycle I still only produced 1 follicle because it was a low dose!Click to expand...
> 
> Just thinking, maybe that's why it didn't work? I would switch instead of going to the same RE if you have had 4 failed IUI's.Click to expand...

Yea, my appointment with a new RE is feb 12 which is a hundred years away. I did 3 IUI's so far.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Fuckitty fuck shit fuck! Lol
> 
> It's at San Diego Airport for an Admin Asst position. The stupid doctors office still hasn't called me back about my CD 21 test... I'm annoyed. I just called again a couple minutes ago.
> 
> Good fucking luck! Lol ::happydance:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Angel - It is only 2 weeks away.. not that long :) It will be here before you know it! The fatigue is the worst part.. all I wanted to do was get home from work and go to bed.
> 
> Conceive - I love what you said about comparing yourself to others. I have to try and remind myself NOT to do that.
> 
> AFM - Today I feel way better than yesterday. I probably should not of gone into work. I felt like shit all day, not to mention I felt like no one cared at work. Only one person of the 4 or 5 people who knew that I had a procedure done on monday asked me how I was doing/feeling. Felt kind of shitty. I am over it today.. I guess I know where I stand. I think they are mad at me for taking a day off to have this done (we have some deadlines looming).. and instead of just being upfront about it, they took the passive aggressive cold shoulder stance.. which in my books is not cool. Sorry for the long vent...

I'm sorry about your day yesterday. I know the feeling you're talking about all too well since I had to go on leave for some back issues and could feel the resentment when I returned. It had really hurt me at the time.

Let them be passive aggressive, just don't let them change you. Continue being kind but firm, you don't need any extra shit on top of what you are going through.


----------



## s_love

Yeah we abstained. His SA was back on the 2nd, I have no idea why it takes so long to get results back from the naval hospital! It's infuriating. 

Personally I think the urologist is a good idea, im sure its all his pride. I mean I don't expect to fall pregnant anytime soon, so what's it going to hurt if he has to see the urologist and get on antibiotics or have a procedure or whatever? He's just not seeing it that way. 

I don't need him giving up and being negative when I'm so close to giving up myself. But maybe it would be for the best.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all..
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sometimes the less you say the better. Our mothers are always going to say that! They just don't want s to have to go through this which is understandable. Sometimes I feel like I've let her in on too much. Just do what you need to do and that's all! That's a lot of different things. What exactly is your fertility issue?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris..you're right, I'm sure it hurts them to see this. Sometimes I just get so frustrated with her...especially when she starts comparing herself to me.
> 
> They aren't quite sure what I have. The fact that I have hashimoto's may be part of the issue, but my HSG and hormone levels came out ok. I have regular periods and LH surges and everything. The cycle I was on clomid resulted in a bfn, and it looked like I had produced about 6-7 follicles but they weren't quite mature..although we did not do IUI (that cycle was with my previous ob-gyn).
> 
> It's a mystery...Click to expand...
> 
> Being undiagnosed (unexplained) is the worst! :( I want a damn answer. The RE I was going to was so against multiples so therefore even with the injectable cycle I still only produced 1 follicle because it was a low dose!Click to expand...
> 
> Just thinking, maybe that's why it didn't work? I would switch instead of going to the same RE if you have had 4 failed IUI's.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, my appointment with a new RE is feb 12 which is a hundred years away. I did 3 IUI's so far.Click to expand...

Ah, a month can feel like a long time. That's how I felt when my RE couldn't pencil the first IUI in December. I was like "but I'm ready to make a baby NOW!" Haha...ya, I'm glad to hear you're going to a new RE and also happy that you are taking a bit of a break. Something different will work, it just takes the right combination...having multiple follicles does not always result in multiples, that's why they have the other injectables to prevent that from happening! Some RE's are such a-holes..it's almost like they have no compassion at all.


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Fuckitty fuck shit fuck! Lol
> 
> It's at San Diego Airport for an Admin Asst position. The stupid doctors office still hasn't called me back about my CD 21 test... I'm annoyed. I just called again a couple minutes ago.
> 
> Good fucking luck! Lol ::happydance:Click to expand...

Lol fuck yeah!


----------



## Conceive81

And while we are on the venting wavelength this evening, I FUCKING HATE the Brady Bunch. What a warped group of people.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Yeah we abstained. His SA was back on the 2nd, I have no idea why it takes so long to get results back from the naval hospital! It's infuriating.
> 
> Personally I think the urologist is a good idea, im sure its all his pride. I mean I don't expect to fall pregnant anytime soon, so what's it going to hurt if he has to see the urologist and get on antibiotics or have a procedure or whatever? He's just not seeing it that way.
> 
> I don't need him giving up and being negative when I'm so close to giving up myself. But maybe it would be for the best.

There will be no giving up! He will go to the urologist don't stress that! They have so many things now to help him.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Yeah we abstained. His SA was back on the 2nd, I have no idea why it takes so long to get results back from the naval hospital! It's infuriating.
> 
> Personally I think the urologist is a good idea, im sure its all his pride. I mean I don't expect to fall pregnant anytime soon, so what's it going to hurt if he has to see the urologist and get on antibiotics or have a procedure or whatever? He's just not seeing it that way.
> 
> I don't need him giving up and being negative when I'm so close to giving up myself. But maybe it would be for the best.

No, no, no! Disagree. Not for the best, you do NOT give up. Ever. You are allowed to fulfill your dream, and if he's not on board, I'd fix his ass. Lol, just saying.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Yeah we abstained. His SA was back on the 2nd, I have no idea why it takes so long to get results back from the naval hospital! It's infuriating.
> 
> Personally I think the urologist is a good idea, im sure its all his pride. I mean I don't expect to fall pregnant anytime soon, so what's it going to hurt if he has to see the urologist and get on antibiotics or have a procedure or whatever? He's just not seeing it that way.
> 
> I don't need him giving up and being negative when I'm so close to giving up myself. But maybe it would be for the best.
> 
> There will be no giving up! He will go to the urologist don't stress that! They have so many things now to help him.Click to expand...

:thumbup: Ya!


----------



## Conceive81

Fucking. Fuck. Wow, that feels strangely good.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all..
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sometimes the less you say the better. Our mothers are always going to say that! They just don't want s to have to go through this which is understandable. Sometimes I feel like I've let her in on too much. Just do what you need to do and that's all! That's a lot of different things. What exactly is your fertility issue?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris..you're right, I'm sure it hurts them to see this. Sometimes I just get so frustrated with her...especially when she starts comparing herself to me.
> 
> They aren't quite sure what I have. The fact that I have hashimoto's may be part of the issue, but my HSG and hormone levels came out ok. I have regular periods and LH surges and everything. The cycle I was on clomid resulted in a bfn, and it looked like I had produced about 6-7 follicles but they weren't quite mature..although we did not do IUI (that cycle was with my previous ob-gyn).
> 
> It's a mystery...Click to expand...
> 
> Being undiagnosed (unexplained) is the worst! :( I want a damn answer. The RE I was going to was so against multiples so therefore even with the injectable cycle I still only produced 1 follicle because it was a low dose!Click to expand...
> 
> Just thinking, maybe that's why it didn't work? I would switch instead of going to the same RE if you have had 4 failed IUI's.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, my appointment with a new RE is feb 12 which is a hundred years away. I did 3 IUI's so far.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, a month can feel like a long time. That's how I felt when my RE couldn't pencil the first IUI in December. I was like "but I'm ready to make a baby NOW!" Haha...ya, I'm glad to hear you're going to a new RE and also happy that you are taking a bit of a break. Something different will work, it just takes the right combination...having multiple follicles does not always result in multiples, that's why they have the other injectables to prevent that from happening! Some RE's are such a-holes..it's almost like they have no compassion at all.Click to expand...


Seriously though he would always look at me like I was stupid that was just the impression I got! I told him I will sign something saying that multiples are fine with me he said its dangerous especially triplets and the fact that I'm pretty skinny but who cares at this point. many other people told me also that he's very anti twins.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> And while we are on the venting wavelength this evening, I FUCKING HATE the Brady Bunch. What a warped group of people.

FUCK them lol


----------



## aknqtpie

So Chris.. we can call you a skinny bitch??? jk :) 

Love - I am sure your hubby will got see a urologist. I think something was ingrained in the brains of men that your penis = how masculine you are... I don't really know why. So it probably will hurt his pride.. but he will get over it I am sure!!! :) 

I have decided if someone searches the word "fuck" they will find this thread.


----------



## aknqtpie

By Brady Bunch.. Do you mean Tom, Giselle and their 2 (its 2 right?) children?? 

I know love hates them.. but that's because she's a Texans fan... I am ready for our super bowl shit talking battle royale! :)


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all..
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sometimes the less you say the better. Our mothers are always going to say that! They just don't want s to have to go through this which is understandable. Sometimes I feel like I've let her in on too much. Just do what you need to do and that's all! That's a lot of different things. What exactly is your fertility issue?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris..you're right, I'm sure it hurts them to see this. Sometimes I just get so frustrated with her...especially when she starts comparing herself to me.
> 
> They aren't quite sure what I have. The fact that I have hashimoto's may be part of the issue, but my HSG and hormone levels came out ok. I have regular periods and LH surges and everything. The cycle I was on clomid resulted in a bfn, and it looked like I had produced about 6-7 follicles but they weren't quite mature..although we did not do IUI (that cycle was with my previous ob-gyn).
> 
> It's a mystery...Click to expand...
> 
> Being undiagnosed (unexplained) is the worst! :( I want a damn answer. The RE I was going to was so against multiples so therefore even with the injectable cycle I still only produced 1 follicle because it was a low dose!Click to expand...
> 
> Just thinking, maybe that's why it didn't work? I would switch instead of going to the same RE if you have had 4 failed IUI's.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, my appointment with a new RE is feb 12 which is a hundred years away. I did 3 IUI's so far.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, a month can feel like a long time. That's how I felt when my RE couldn't pencil the first IUI in December. I was like "but I'm ready to make a baby NOW!" Haha...ya, I'm glad to hear you're going to a new RE and also happy that you are taking a bit of a break. Something different will work, it just takes the right combination...having multiple follicles does not always result in multiples, that's why they have the other injectables to prevent that from happening! Some RE's are such a-holes..it's almost like they have no compassion at all.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though he would always look at me like I was stupid that was just the impression I got! I told him I will sign something saying that multiples are fine with me he said its dangerous especially triplets and the fact that I'm pretty skinny but who cares at this point. many other people told me also that he's very anti twins.Click to expand...

He's reminding me of the dumb ob-gyn I was seeing before this RE who wanted to put me on Metformin when I don't have PCOS or high insulin levels. He thought I had high insulin levels because the lab mistakenly tested my non-fasting insulin as fasting insulin. Idiots. Anyway, I did one cycle of Clomid with him and all I would get were insults when I had questions. For example, at first, he was really kind when my visits were only about pap smears..but when they were about "hey, I'm not getting pregnant" he was a douche. He then got all pissy because he said I was hyper-stimulating..I had about 7 follicles, not even one of them fully mature. Idiot. Thankfully my mum's a nurse and I went to two years of nursing school and research everything..so I dropped him after the first month, went to this RE and she was so upset to hear that he wanted to put me on Metformin...Oh, and the day he was supposed to monitor me on the Clomid, he just dropped me, had a surgery, so I had to go in a few days earlier, so I never really knew what I had ovulated or if the Clomid was successful. Can you tell he pissed me off? He was so pissy with me. When I told him I didn't want to do the metformin he said "well, it sounds like you want to do my job". Asshole.


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> So Chris.. we can call you a skinny bitch??? jk :)
> 
> Love - I am sure your hubby will got see a urologist. I think something was ingrained in the brains of men that your penis = how masculine you are... I don't really know why. So it probably will hurt his pride.. but he will get over it I am sure!!! :)
> 
> I have decided if someone searches the word "fuck" they will find this thread.


HAHHAHAHAHAH! Probably a good assumption to have! Fuck.


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> By Brady Bunch.. Do you mean Tom, Giselle and their 2 (its 2 right?) children??
> 
> I know love hates them.. but that's because she's a Texans fan... I am ready for our super bowl shit talking battle royale! :)

Ya, I mean the warped waxy set of people mentioned above and their fucking gay ass song. Lol...wow, and I'm not even PMSing yet.


----------



## Conceive81

chris_25 said:


> conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> and while we are on the venting wavelength this evening, i fucking hate the brady bunch. What a warped group of people.
> 
> fuck them lolClick to expand...

ya! Boooom!


----------



## aknqtpie

Here's the story... of a lovely lady... 

You know what freaked me out in the movie.. is how the oldest brady girl and boy.. (even though they aren't blood related) hooked up.. I mean REALLY?? just was kind of weird. "Keepin it in the family"


----------



## Conceive81

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all..
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sometimes the less you say the better. Our mothers are always going to say that! They just don't want s to have to go through this which is understandable. Sometimes I feel like I've let her in on too much. Just do what you need to do and that's all! That's a lot of different things. What exactly is your fertility issue?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris..you're right, I'm sure it hurts them to see this. Sometimes I just get so frustrated with her...especially when she starts comparing herself to me.
> 
> They aren't quite sure what I have. The fact that I have hashimoto's may be part of the issue, but my HSG and hormone levels came out ok. I have regular periods and LH surges and everything. The cycle I was on clomid resulted in a bfn, and it looked like I had produced about 6-7 follicles but they weren't quite mature..although we did not do IUI (that cycle was with my previous ob-gyn).
> 
> It's a mystery...Click to expand...
> 
> Being undiagnosed (unexplained) is the worst! :( I want a damn answer. The RE I was going to was so against multiples so therefore even with the injectable cycle I still only produced 1 follicle because it was a low dose!Click to expand...
> 
> Just thinking, maybe that's why it didn't work? I would switch instead of going to the same RE if you have had 4 failed IUI's.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, my appointment with a new RE is feb 12 which is a hundred years away. I did 3 IUI's so far.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, a month can feel like a long time. That's how I felt when my RE couldn't pencil the first IUI in December. I was like "but I'm ready to make a baby NOW!" Haha...ya, I'm glad to hear you're going to a new RE and also happy that you are taking a bit of a break. Something different will work, it just takes the right combination...having multiple follicles does not always result in multiples, that's why they have the other injectables to prevent that from happening! Some RE's are such a-holes..it's almost like they have no compassion at all.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though he would always look at me like I was stupid that was just the impression I got! I told him I will sign something saying that multiples are fine with me he said its dangerous especially triplets and the fact that I'm pretty skinny but who cares at this point. many other people told me also that he's very anti twins.Click to expand...
> 
> He's reminding me of the dumb ob-gyn I was seeing before this RE who wanted to put me on Metformin when I don't have PCOS or high insulin levels. He thought I had high insulin levels because the lab mistakenly tested my non-fasting insulin as fasting insulin. Idiots. Anyway, I did one cycle of Clomid with him and all I would get were insults when I had questions. For example, at first, he was really kind when my visits were only about pap smears..but when they were about "hey, I'm not getting pregnant" he was a douche. He then got all pissy because he said I was hyper-stimulating..I had about 7 follicles, not even one of them fully mature. Idiot. Thankfully my mum's a nurse and I went to two years of nursing school and research everything..so I dropped him after the first month, went to this RE and she was so upset to hear that he wanted to put me on Metformin...Oh, and the day he was supposed to monitor me on the Clomid, he just dropped me, had a surgery, so I had to go in a few days earlier, so I never really knew what I had ovulated or if the Clomid was successful. Can you tell he pissed me off? He was so pissy with me. When I told him I didn't want to do the metformin he said "well, it sounds like you want to do my job". Asshole.Click to expand...

OH! One more thing, every time I would visit prior, he would comment on how pretty I am and ask what mix I am..blah blah...and then when I started asking questions about the metformin, he told me I was overweight! What a douche! I mean, don't get me wrong, I could totally lose 20 lbs, but seriously.


----------



## aknqtpie

Creeper. 

Off work to head home.. Have a good night ladies!


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Here's the story... of a lovely lady...
> 
> You know what freaked me out in the movie.. is how the oldest brady girl and boy.. (even though they aren't blood related) hooked up.. I mean REALLY?? just was kind of weird. "Keepin it in the family"

Ya, what also grosses me out is the disgusting perfection and image...the capped teeth and incest vibe.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Here's the story... of a lovely lady...
> 
> You know what freaked me out in the movie.. is how the oldest brady girl and boy.. (even though they aren't blood related) hooked up.. I mean REALLY?? just was kind of weird. "Keepin it in the family"

Fuck Tom Brady! Lol I'm ready for Super Bowl battle royale too!! I love how we are like 12 year olds who are cussing behind our parents back right now! Fucking fuck shit fuck! I also hate the Brady bunch... And the partridge family for that matter!! 

Giving up just seems so much easier each and every day! I'm tired of issues!


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Here's the story... of a lovely lady...
> 
> You know what freaked me out in the movie.. is how the oldest brady girl and boy.. (even though they aren't blood related) hooked up.. I mean REALLY?? just was kind of weird. "Keepin it in the family"
> 
> Ya, what also grosses me out is the disgusting perfection and image...the capped teeth and incest vibe.Click to expand...

Incest is best! Lol the closer the kin the deeper it goes in! Lol too far??? I'm laughing like an idiot right now. Home alone with wine lol


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Here's the story... of a lovely lady...
> 
> You know what freaked me out in the movie.. is how the oldest brady girl and boy.. (even though they aren't blood related) hooked up.. I mean REALLY?? just was kind of weird. "Keepin it in the family"
> 
> Fuck Tom Brady! Lol I'm ready for Super Bowl battle royale too!! I love how we are like 12 year olds who are cussing behind our parents back right now! Fucking fuck shit fuck! I also hate the Brady bunch... And the partridge family for that matter!!
> 
> Giving up just seems so much easier each and every day! I'm tired of issues!Click to expand...

Dude, preaching to the choir. I'm tired of LIFE these days. Everything is so fucking HARD. My job is so friggin' political it's a miracle I haven't gotten early onset Alzheimers, my in laws are CRAZY..my mom is living the teenage dream..the only thing keeping me sane are my dogs and hubby. They say this age is the hardest..the most obstacles, the most issues.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Here's the story... of a lovely lady...
> 
> You know what freaked me out in the movie.. is how the oldest brady girl and boy.. (even though they aren't blood related) hooked up.. I mean REALLY?? just was kind of weird. "Keepin it in the family"
> 
> Ya, what also grosses me out is the disgusting perfection and image...the capped teeth and incest vibe.Click to expand...
> 
> Incest is best! Lol the closer the kin the deeper it goes in! Lol too far??? I'm laughing like an idiot right now. Home alone with wine lolClick to expand...

Wow. Not too far, friggin' priceless! :loopy:

You know, this is our only place to say how we feel and be crazy...I'm alone too, no bottle of wine but had a really hard day with this sinus infection..then I heard the brady bunch and wanted to kill a bitch.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris: Just wanted to ask what test one does to know whether one has PCOS or not.My doc just checked my progesterone, prolactin and TSH.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> Chris: Just wanted to ask what test one does to know whether one has PCOS or not.My doc just checked my progesterone, prolactin and TSH.

Cool I have pcos too. There wasn't a specific test they did. The doc listened to how I didn't have regular cycles, and monitored a couple months to see if OV occurred. They did do an ultrasound and saw polyps/cysts on my ovaries. That with the higher testosterone levels, weight gain and hair growth all made her diagnosis me with pcos.

I want some damn Mac n cheese with broccoli but we don't have any and I'm too damn lazy to get some lol dammit! DH needs to hurry and get home and make me dinner


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> So Chris.. we can call you a skinny bitch??? jk :)
> 
> Love - I am sure your hubby will got see a urologist. I think something was ingrained in the brains of men that your penis = how masculine you are... I don't really know why. So it probably will hurt his pride.. but he will get over it I am sure!!! :)
> 
> I have decided if someone searches the word "fuck" they will find this thread.

Yes, bitch! Lol
I feel like a house


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> So Chris.. we can call you a skinny bitch??? jk :)
> 
> Love - I am sure your hubby will got see a urologist. I think something was ingrained in the brains of men that your penis = how masculine you are... I don't really know why. So it probably will hurt his pride.. but he will get over it I am sure!!! :)
> 
> I have decided if someone searches the word "fuck" they will find this thread.

Lmao "google" fuck... Babyandbump losing my mind and they will find a bunch of crazy bitches up in here


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Love, Chris,
> 
> The state of CA requires the sperm donor to have an infectious disease panel prior to an iui...so most likely yes. It only takes a few minutes though.
> 
> They are going to be giving me bravelle, menopur, antagon and hcg trigger.
> 
> Just made a huge mistake and told my mom about the injectables, didn't have the heart to tell her about the iui, since I felt she would judge...she said my problem is 'I'm thinking about this all too much' and that when I stop thinking about it, it will happen. Whatever. Tried not to pick a fight but was soooo close to it. I barely even spoke to her about this...it's always a mistake for me to tell her anything at all..
> 
> What bothers me most is that I was NOT thinking about it too much at first..after about a year I did start thinking about it and RIGHTFULLY SO! Geez. I hate it when people who got pregnant right away talk like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sometimes the less you say the better. Our mothers are always going to say that! They just don't want s to have to go through this which is understandable. Sometimes I feel like I've let her in on too much. Just do what you need to do and that's all! That's a lot of different things. What exactly is your fertility issue?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris..you're right, I'm sure it hurts them to see this. Sometimes I just get so frustrated with her...especially when she starts comparing herself to me.
> 
> They aren't quite sure what I have. The fact that I have hashimoto's may be part of the issue, but my HSG and hormone levels came out ok. I have regular periods and LH surges and everything. The cycle I was on clomid resulted in a bfn, and it looked like I had produced about 6-7 follicles but they weren't quite mature..although we did not do IUI (that cycle was with my previous ob-gyn).
> 
> It's a mystery...Click to expand...
> 
> Being undiagnosed (unexplained) is the worst! :( I want a damn answer. The RE I was going to was so against multiples so therefore even with the injectable cycle I still only produced 1 follicle because it was a low dose!Click to expand...
> 
> Just thinking, maybe that's why it didn't work? I would switch instead of going to the same RE if you have had 4 failed IUI's.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, my appointment with a new RE is feb 12 which is a hundred years away. I did 3 IUI's so far.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, a month can feel like a long time. That's how I felt when my RE couldn't pencil the first IUI in December. I was like "but I'm ready to make a baby NOW!" Haha...ya, I'm glad to hear you're going to a new RE and also happy that you are taking a bit of a break. Something different will work, it just takes the right combination...having multiple follicles does not always result in multiples, that's why they have the other injectables to prevent that from happening! Some RE's are such a-holes..it's almost like they have no compassion at all.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though he would always look at me like I was stupid that was just the impression I got! I told him I will sign something saying that multiples are fine with me he said its dangerous especially triplets and the fact that I'm pretty skinny but who cares at this point. many other people told me also that he's very anti twins.Click to expand...
> 
> He's reminding me of the dumb ob-gyn I was seeing before this RE who wanted to put me on Metformin when I don't have PCOS or high insulin levels. He thought I had high insulin levels because the lab mistakenly tested my non-fasting insulin as fasting insulin. Idiots. Anyway, I did one cycle of Clomid with him and all I would get were insults when I had questions. For example, at first, he was really kind when my visits were only about pap smears..but when they were about "hey, I'm not getting pregnant" he was a douche. He then got all pissy because he said I was hyper-stimulating..I had about 7 follicles, not even one of them fully mature. Idiot. Thankfully my mum's a nurse and I went to two years of nursing school and research everything..so I dropped him after the first month, went to this RE and she was so upset to hear that he wanted to put me on Metformin...Oh, and the day he was supposed to monitor me on the Clomid, he just dropped me, had a surgery, so I had to go in a few days earlier, so I never really knew what I had ovulated or if the Clomid was successful. Can you tell he pissed me off? He was so pissy with me. When I told him I didn't want to do the metformin he said "well, it sounds like you want to do my job". Asshole.Click to expand...
> 
> OH! One more thing, every time I would visit prior, he would comment on how pretty I am and ask what mix I am..blah blah...and then when I started asking questions about the metformin, he told me I was overweight! What a douche! I mean, don't get me wrong, I could totally lose 20 lbs, but seriously.Click to expand...


What an asswipe! I hate when they treat you like your an idiot and don't know what your talking about


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Here's the story... of a lovely lady...
> 
> You know what freaked me out in the movie.. is how the oldest brady girl and boy.. (even though they aren't blood related) hooked up.. I mean REALLY?? just was kind of weird. "Keepin it in the family"
> 
> Fuck Tom Brady! Lol I'm ready for Super Bowl battle royale too!! I love how we are like 12 year olds who are cussing behind our parents back right now! Fucking fuck shit fuck! I also hate the Brady bunch... And the partridge family for that matter!!
> 
> Giving up just seems so much easier each and every day! I'm tired of issues!Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, preaching to the choir. I'm tired of LIFE these days. Everything is so fucking HARD. My job is so friggin' political it's a miracle I haven't gotten early onset Alzheimers, my in laws are CRAZY..my mom is living the teenage dream..the only thing keeping me sane are my dogs and hubby. They say this age is the hardest..the most obstacles, the most issues.Click to expand...

Ain't that the fuckin truth! I want to run far away


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris: Just wanted to ask what test one does to know whether one has PCOS or not.My doc just checked my progesterone, prolactin and TSH.

I believe they do blood work to detect pcos along with ultrasounds and if you have irregular periods! I have no symptoms for pcos, but was told by one obgyn I had slight pcos because of little cysts on my ovaries.


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Chris and love.Even i dont have PCOS symptoms but i am planning to ask about in my next visit.Well i even dont have low progesterone symptoms but still i have low progesterone who knows i might have PCOS also :(


----------



## Conceive81

Ok, so I feel like a senior citizen. I took some of my cough syrup, my antibiotics, and had a nap. So this is where I'm at? Lol...


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Here's the story... of a lovely lady...
> 
> You know what freaked me out in the movie.. is how the oldest brady girl and boy.. (even though they aren't blood related) hooked up.. I mean REALLY?? just was kind of weird. "Keepin it in the family"
> 
> Fuck Tom Brady! Lol I'm ready for Super Bowl battle royale too!! I love how we are like 12 year olds who are cussing behind our parents back right now! Fucking fuck shit fuck! I also hate the Brady bunch... And the partridge family for that matter!!
> 
> Giving up just seems so much easier each and every day! I'm tired of issues!Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, preaching to the choir. I'm tired of LIFE these days. Everything is so fucking HARD. My job is so friggin' political it's a miracle I haven't gotten early onset Alzheimers, my in laws are CRAZY..my mom is living the teenage dream..the only thing keeping me sane are my dogs and hubby. They say this age is the hardest..the most obstacles, the most issues.Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't that the fuckin truth! I want to run far awayClick to expand...

I'll be right behind you, at a medium to fast pace...lol.


----------



## Conceive81

Where is everyone today? So quiet :)


----------



## Chris_25

I'm here :)


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> I'm here :)


Hello :) feel so crummy with this sinus infection. Decided not to go in today but I know tomorrow will be difficult now...


----------



## Chris_25

Just relax your better off staying home! Hope you feel better!

So I called my gyno office and of course they don't call me back I left a message for the nurse that I want cd21 blood work done and if I would have got a referral from my gynecologist insurance would cover it. So now tomorrow morning is cd22 and I'm going to the fertility clinic to do the blood but have to pay $165 out if pocket now and i already have a $700 balance cause the last iui my insurance had ran out. Ugh well at least ill have the results tomorrow afternoon. I get so pissed at these doctors offices because they just don't call you back or do what they should!


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Just relax your better off staying home! Hope you feel better!
> 
> So I called my gyno office and of course they don't call me back I left a message for the nurse that I want cd21 blood work done and if I would have got a referral from my gynecologist insurance would cover it. So now tomorrow morning is cd22 and I'm going to the fertility clinic to do the blood but have to pay $165 out if pocket now. Ugh well at least ill have the results tomorrow afternoon. I get so pissed at these doctors offices because they just don't call you back or do what they should!

Oh, I know what you mean. I just call back instead because they are likely to not get to msgs in a timely manner. So this test is a progesterone test right? To see if you o'd? What are next steps?

My eyes hurt. They were glued shut this morning. Yuck.


----------



## Chris_25

I stalked them today I kept calling! I even stalked the receptionist and she transferred me to the nurse after putting me on hold for 20 minutes! I could have done that lol ugh anyway so yea I want to see if I ovulated this month even though I had ovulation pains but no breast pain at all which is strange. I am just curious because I've never had a cd21 blood test done and yet they tell me I'm perfectly fine. Ugh I'm so stressed I hope the new RE next month will do a laporoscopy to check for scar tissue or endo. Maybe all the ruptured cysts I've had in the past caused me damage who knows. 

Yuck lol that's the worst


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> I stalked them today I kept calling! I even stalked the receptionist and she transferred me to the nurse after putting me on hold for 20 minutes! I could have done that lol ugh anyway so yea I want to see if I ovulated this month even though I had ovulation pains but no breast pain at all which is strange. I am just curious because I've never had a cd21 blood test done and yet they tell me I'm perfectly fine. Ugh I'm so stressed I hope the new RE next month will do a laporoscopy to check for scar tissue or endo. Maybe all the ruptured cysts I've had in the past caused me damage who knows.
> 
> Yuck lol that's the worst

Ah, I understand. I had a ruptured cyst when I was 19, very painful.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> I stalked them today I kept calling! I even stalked the receptionist and she transferred me to the nurse after putting me on hold for 20 minutes! I could have done that lol ugh anyway so yea I want to see if I ovulated this month even though I had ovulation pains but no breast pain at all which is strange. I am just curious because I've never had a cd21 blood test done and yet they tell me I'm perfectly fine. Ugh I'm so stressed I hope the new RE next month will do a laporoscopy to check for scar tissue or endo. Maybe all the ruptured cysts I've had in the past caused me damage who knows.
> 
> Yuck lol that's the worst

Good that you would be checking your progesterone level.It cost around $125 where i stay for CD21 test.Did you get +opk?
Even i called my doc today since i read that there is something called Clinical hypothyroidism(your thyroid results come back normal in this situation) which can be caused by high estrogen level.I thought he will tell me to go for a estrogen test but only thing he said that since my thyroid results were ok i am fine :growlmad: Maybe i am wrong but at least he could have told for estrogen test.Well i have decided to put my foot down for all the test when i go for 2nd opinion.I just feel no one is interested to treat infertility, the only solution they have is Clomid or IUI or IVF :growlmad::growlmad:.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies... I had to move my desk today to the "wide wide open" so probably won't be on here during the day as much. :( 

I hate dealing with doctors offices... so annoying. 

Good news though.. looks like bleeding has stopped YAY!!!!


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I stalked them today I kept calling! I even stalked the receptionist and she transferred me to the nurse after putting me on hold for 20 minutes! I could have done that lol ugh anyway so yea I want to see if I ovulated this month even though I had ovulation pains but no breast pain at all which is strange. I am just curious because I've never had a cd21 blood test done and yet they tell me I'm perfectly fine. Ugh I'm so stressed I hope the new RE next month will do a laporoscopy to check for scar tissue or endo. Maybe all the ruptured cysts I've had in the past caused me damage who knows.
> 
> Yuck lol that's the worst
> 
> Ah, I understand. I had a ruptured cyst when I was 19, very painful.Click to expand...

Extremely painful! It happened at work once I bent over and walked out of the building like that and drove myself to the hospital


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I stalked them today I kept calling! I even stalked the receptionist and she transferred me to the nurse after putting me on hold for 20 minutes! I could have done that lol ugh anyway so yea I want to see if I ovulated this month even though I had ovulation pains but no breast pain at all which is strange. I am just curious because I've never had a cd21 blood test done and yet they tell me I'm perfectly fine. Ugh I'm so stressed I hope the new RE next month will do a laporoscopy to check for scar tissue or endo. Maybe all the ruptured cysts I've had in the past caused me damage who knows.
> 
> Yuck lol that's the worst
> 
> Good that you would be checking your progesterone level.It cost around $125 where i stay for CD21 test.Did you get +opk?
> Even i called my doc today since i read that there is something called Clinical hypothyroidism(your thyroid results come back normal in this situation) which can be caused by high estrogen level.I thought he will tell me to go for a estrogen test but only thing he said that since my thyroid results were ok i am fine :growlmad: Maybe i am wrong but at least he could have told for estrogen test.Well i have decided to put my foot down for all the test when i go for 2nd opinion.I just feel no one is interested to treat infertility, the only solution they have is Clomid or IUI or IVF :growlmad::growlmad:.Click to expand...


I gave up on the opk's a few days ago. Ugh I totally hear you on that! Def harass the doctor your giving me more stuff to add To my list


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Hi ladies... I had to move my desk today to the "wide wide open" so probably won't be on here during the day as much. :(
> 
> I hate dealing with doctors offices... so annoying.
> 
> Good news though.. looks like bleeding has stopped YAY!!!!

Oh that stinks but yay for no more bleeding


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls hope your all doing ok today. So I got my blood work back and looks like I didn't ovulate yet as suspected. I am CD22 and my progesterone levels were low something like 2.6 I think the nurse said? She said either you are getting your period any day now or going to ovulate really late this month. I am definately not getting my period any day, but I am due next week and still no ovulation? This month is wacky or maybe I have an issue? Who knows but I'm going to get another blood test next week to see if I ovulated yet. I am starting to get slightly sore boobs.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Hi girls hope your all doing ok today. So I got my blood work back and looks like I didn't ovulate yet as suspected. I am CD22 and my progesterone levels were low something like 2.6 I think the nurse said? She said either you are getting your period any day now or going to ovulate really late this month. I am definately not getting my period any day, but I am due next week and still no ovulation? This month is wacky or maybe I have an issue? Who knows but I'm going to get another blood test next week to see if I ovulated yet. I am starting to get slightly sore boobs.

I am sure you would ov late.Your doc did a scan and he did say that you would ovulate right?


----------



## s_love

FXed you OV soon Chris!

Well I finally got a bold +opk this morning... But I had one before and after the blood test it said I didn't... But I'm hoping that's not the case this time. DH and I db'ed last night and I'm going to jump him tonight. Blood test on Monday.

Well I'm getting ready for my interview... So nervous!

My BIL called, him and my sister are getting a divorce... And cousins cousin, who I still grew up with, his wife is preggo... So that news bummed me out.

Tomorrow is a baby shower... I better get some good news today


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Hi ladies... I had to move my desk today to the "wide wide open" so probably won't be on here during the day as much. :(
> 
> I hate dealing with doctors offices... so annoying.
> 
> Good news though.. looks like bleeding has stopped YAY!!!!

Yay!! Happy for you on the bleeding! Not so much on moving into the wide open


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls hope your all doing ok today. So I got my blood work back and looks like I didn't ovulate yet as suspected. I am CD22 and my progesterone levels were low something like 2.6 I think the nurse said? She said either you are getting your period any day now or going to ovulate really late this month. I am definately not getting my period any day, but I am due next week and still no ovulation? This month is wacky or maybe I have an issue? Who knows but I'm going to get another blood test next week to see if I ovulated yet. I am starting to get slightly sore boobs.
> 
> I am sure you would ov late.Your doc did a scan and he did say that you would ovulate right?Click to expand...



Monday I had a 18mm follicle which means I should have ovulated already. Ugh I dunno this is confusing


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> FXed you OV soon Chris!
> 
> Well I finally got a bold +opk this morning... But I had one before and after the blood test it said I didn't... But I'm hoping that's not the case this time. DH and I db'ed last night and I'm going to jump him tonight. Blood test on Monday.
> 
> Well I'm getting ready for my interview... So nervous!
> 
> My BIL called, him and my sister are getting a divorce... And cousins cousin, who I still grew up with, his wife is preggo... So that news bummed me out.
> 
> Tomorrow is a baby shower... I better get some good news today

Thanks. I'll take more blood next week to see if I did. 
Glad you got a positive opk! Jump on that that's what i am doing too. 
Sorry to hear about your sister :( that really stinks 

Good luck on the interview! Fingers crossed


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> FXed you OV soon Chris!
> 
> Well I finally got a bold +opk this morning... But I had one before and after the blood test it said I didn't... But I'm hoping that's not the case this time. DH and I db'ed last night and I'm going to jump him tonight. Blood test on Monday.
> 
> Well I'm getting ready for my interview... So nervous!
> 
> My BIL called, him and my sister are getting a divorce... And cousins cousin, who I still grew up with, his wife is preggo... So that news bummed me out.
> 
> Tomorrow is a baby shower... I better get some good news today

Wish u all the luck for the interview.It's a good news that you got +opk.Keep bding.Sorry about your Sis :( Is this your sister who did not want a baby?


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls hope your all doing ok today. So I got my blood work back and looks like I didn't ovulate yet as suspected. I am CD22 and my progesterone levels were low something like 2.6 I think the nurse said? She said either you are getting your period any day now or going to ovulate really late this month. I am definately not getting my period any day, but I am due next week and still no ovulation? This month is wacky or maybe I have an issue? Who knows but I'm going to get another blood test next week to see if I ovulated yet. I am starting to get slightly sore boobs.
> 
> I am sure you would ov late.Your doc did a scan and he did say that you would ovulate right?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Monday I had a 18mm follicle which means I should have ovulated already. Ugh I dunno this is confusingClick to expand...

Uhhh our bodies, so weird :wacko: and confusing and stupid.Hope your level rises next time when you take the test to confirm ov :thumbup:


----------



## s_love

Thanks ladies!

Yeah it's the sister that didnt want the baby. It's going to be so crazy without my BIL around... They've wen together since I was 10! It just makes me really sad. I will def keep in touch with him though and if I ever get preggo he will still e uncle Chris to my kids.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Yeah it's the sister that didnt want the baby. It's going to be so crazy without my BIL around... They've wen together since I was 10! It just makes me really sad. I will def keep in touch with him though and if I ever get preggo he will still e uncle Chris to my kids.

Aw that's sad! Your sister didn't tell you they were getting a divorce?


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> FXed you OV soon Chris!
> 
> Well I finally got a bold +opk this morning... But I had one before and after the blood test it said I didn't... But I'm hoping that's not the case this time. DH and I db'ed last night and I'm going to jump him tonight. Blood test on Monday.
> 
> Well I'm getting ready for my interview... So nervous!
> 
> My BIL called, him and my sister are getting a divorce... And cousins cousin, who I still grew up with, his wife is preggo... So that news bummed me out.
> 
> Tomorrow is a baby shower... I better get some good news today

So sorry about the double whammy Love...hope tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Yeah it's the sister that didnt want the baby. It's going to be so crazy without my BIL around... They've wen together since I was 10! It just makes me really sad. I will def keep in touch with him though and if I ever get preggo he will still e uncle Chris to my kids.
> 
> Aw that's sad! Your sister didn't tell you they were getting a divorce?Click to expand...

Nope she didn't call to tell me! I was surprised he was the one to tell me... But seriously he acts like my older brother so it's not weird. 

Well interview went ok, the ladies that interviewed me where I've queens. They didn't shake my hand when I offered it, they don't smile, they rushed the interview, and barely made eye contact with me. They said I should know by next week sooooo FXed on that


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Yeah it's the sister that didnt want the baby. It's going to be so crazy without my BIL around... They've wen together since I was 10! It just makes me really sad. I will def keep in touch with him though and if I ever get preggo he will still e uncle Chris to my kids.
> 
> Aw that's sad! Your sister didn't tell you they were getting a divorce?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope she didn't call to tell me! I was surprised he was the one to tell me... But seriously he acts like my older brother so it's not weird.
> 
> Well interview went ok, the ladies that interviewed me where I've queens. They didn't shake my hand when I offered it, they don't smile, they rushed the interview, and barely made eye contact with me. They said I should know by next week sooooo FXed on thatClick to expand...

Wow, that's so rude. I hate how the economy has changed the interviewing process. When I was interviewing for another position, I actually did give the recruiter a piece of my mind. Good for you for taking the high road! The ladies who interviewed you - would they be working with you?


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Yeah it's the sister that didnt want the baby. It's going to be so crazy without my BIL around... They've wen together since I was 10! It just makes me really sad. I will def keep in touch with him though and if I ever get preggo he will still e uncle Chris to my kids.
> 
> Aw that's sad! Your sister didn't tell you they were getting a divorce?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope she didn't call to tell me! I was surprised he was the one to tell me... But seriously he acts like my older brother so it's not weird.
> 
> Well interview went ok, the ladies that interviewed me where I've queens. They didn't shake my hand when I offered it, they don't smile, they rushed the interview, and barely made eye contact with me. They said I should know by next week sooooo FXed on thatClick to expand...

How rude! Well hoping you get it!


----------



## s_love

Yeah it sucked because they would be the 2 ladies right above me, the ones I report to. Maybe a day of interviews made them cranky. Maybe they are better in the everyday working capacity. I'm hoping at least.


----------



## aknqtpie

FX'd you get the job. But at the same time, I wouldn't be too disapointed. If they didn't seem too friendly towards you, it might not be worth it to work with them. I would hate to work some place where I didn't feel welcome. (I have worked at a place like that, it sucks!) Also, yay for your +OPK!!!


----------



## Conceive81

Agreed. NOT good for baby making either...


----------



## s_love

Well getting ready for this dreaded baby shower.... Ugh


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Well getting ready for this dreaded baby shower.... Ugh

Try to enjoy yourself if you can. If its Amy consolation, I have to see the in laws. Yay.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Well getting ready for this dreaded baby shower.... Ugh

Hang in there sista! <3


----------



## s_love

s_love said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Yeah it's the sister that didnt want the baby. It's going to be so crazy without my BIL around... They've wen together since I was 10! It just makes me really sad. I will def keep in touch with him though and if I ever get preggo he will still e uncle Chris to my kids.

Omg ladies this is awful! It's torture!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Yeah it's the sister that didnt want the baby. It's going to be so crazy without my BIL around... They've wen together since I was 10! It just makes me really sad. I will def keep in touch with him though and if I ever get preggo he will still e uncle Chris to my kids.
> 
> Omg ladies this is awful! It's torture!Click to expand...

Is it over soon?


----------



## s_love

Another freaking hour and a half-ish.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Another freaking hour and a half-ish.

Hmm...think of a happy place. Do you watch I Love Lucy? I often think of the wacky things she would do and laugh to myself. You'll have your baby shower soon...and when you will there may be friends who are in the same struggle we are in. Try to be as humble as you can be.


----------



## s_love

I barely know this chick... We are friends with her husband. It's supposed to be a couples shower but all the guys are outside drinking and I'm inside with ppl I don't know. I'm trying to be nice as start conversations but these women just are talking to me for a long time... They all have their little cliques so I'm left out.

I'm being very polite and smiling and laughing and playing games but it's really just not that fun... I'm trying though.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> I barely know this chick... We are friends with her husband. It's supposed to be a couples shower but all the guys are outside drinking and I'm inside with ppl I don't know. I'm trying to be nice as start conversations but these women just are talking to me for a long time... They all have their little cliques so I'm left out.
> 
> I'm being very polite and smiling and laughing and playing games but it's really just not that fun... I'm trying though.

Sucks...sorry you had such an uncomfortable time.


----------



## s_love

Finally home! We stayed late to help clean up. Finally I can relax, eat some wings, drink some wine and watch football in my sweatpants!

Lets go GB!!


----------



## aknqtpie

How dare someone throw a baby shower during the playoffs??? They throw the main bridal shower in town during Conference Championship weekend... SO WRONG! You missed a helluva game! Glad the Broncos lost.. hehe.. Not really sure who I want to win.. I don't like the 9ers.. but if we beat ATL tomorrow.. I don't want to go to GB. It's a conundrum... so I will sit here impartial. 

Glad you finally escaped and hope the rest of your night is good!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Finally home! We stayed late to help clean up. Finally I can relax, eat some wings, drink some wine and watch football in my sweatpants!
> 
> Lets go GB!!

Nice! Enjoy!


----------



## s_love

Yeah I think I paid more attention to my NFL app on my phone than the baby shower games! Lol who gives a shit what candy bar is in the diaper!? The broncos and ravens are in OT! Lol. 

Hubby is going for 9ers tonight so we are divided!

Only good thing to come out of the baby shower, hubby's baby fever has been rekindled. He was talking about how bad he wants twins... A boy and a girl, the whole ride home. And he talked baby names too! Lol so cute when men talk baby :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

Lol love! Glad that's over with for you!
I love when they talk about baby stuff. My hubby was always anti multiples and now he's like ill take them after what we been through. 

I was forced to watch the game tonight with dh and my brother


----------



## s_love

This Green Bay/9ers game is brutal.... I'm so sad for GB, they are getting their asses handed to them! 

Lol yeah I think hubby wants any baby he can get... Singles or multiples. Hevwasvso excited, it was crazy but fun. I'm still in a funk from having to be around baby bumps ( the girl who's shower it was wasn't the only preggo there) and babies and happy mommies. But I'll get over it. 

Went to get KFC for dinner, left hubby at home watching the game, and I cried and prayed there and back. Supposedly, according to OPKs I got + yesterday and today, I OVed and we BDed...I prayed we caught something, I just know its going to be negative but I will be devastated to see it. I'm not testing unless AF is 5+ days late. I'm going to spare myself some sadness... Kinda. I haven't prayed in a few days because I figured it wasn't helping, but I feel so... Desperate, frantic even. 

I'm wondering when to expect AF since I OVed late... I only assume that means AF will show her ugly face later than expected.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> This Green Bay/9ers game is brutal.... I'm so sad for GB, they are getting their asses handed to them!
> 
> Lol yeah I think hubby wants any baby he can get... Singles or multiples. Hevwasvso excited, it was crazy but fun. I'm still in a funk from having to be around baby bumps ( the girl who's shower it was wasn't the only preggo there) and babies and happy mommies. But I'll get over it.
> 
> Went to get KFC for dinner, left hubby at home watching the game, and I cried and prayed there and back. Supposedly, according to OPKs I got + yesterday and today, I OVed and we BDed...I prayed we caught something, I just know its going to be negative but I will be devastated to see it. I'm not testing unless AF is 5+ days late. I'm going to spare myself some sadness... Kinda. I haven't prayed in a few days because I figured it wasn't helping, but I feel so... Desperate, frantic even.
> 
> I'm wondering when to expect AF since I OVed late... I only assume that means AF will show her ugly face later than expected.

Sounds like an emotional day! You'll know soon enough :) FX'd for you.


----------



## Coolstar

FXed for you love :)


----------



## Chris_25

Love, I know the feeling. I really hope it happens for you! 
I'm def out this month I know something is wrong. I didn't ovulate I just know it! I'm getting more blood Tuesday so ill know for sure then. I think they did something wrong to me because I still have these bad pains and burning also and now no ovulation? Wtf I'm so sad today :(


----------



## sadangel777

Chris, im so sorry u are sad today ... fingers crossed your blood test comes back good. 


Love, lots of luck!! You were brave to go to that shower. Glad u got some relax time in with dh.

Im still pulling for all of u, luv u all.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Love, I know the feeling. I really hope it happens for you!
> I'm def out this month I know something is wrong. I didn't ovulate I just know it! I'm getting more blood Tuesday so ill know for sure then. I think they did something wrong to me because I still have these bad pains and burning also and now no ovulation? Wtf I'm so sad today :(

If your pain are worse then pls consults a Doc (not FS or Ob/gy) maybe GP.And pls dont feel sad we are all here in the same condition :hugs:


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Love, I know the feeling. I really hope it happens for you!
> I'm def out this month I know something is wrong. I didn't ovulate I just know it! I'm getting more blood Tuesday so ill know for sure then. I think they did something wrong to me because I still have these bad pains and burning also and now no ovulation? Wtf I'm so sad today :(

What do you think they did wrong? Where is the pain and burning? I'm sorry you are sad, relax and try to enjoy your Sunday :hugs:

I get blood work tomorrow, I should know for sure if I over by Tuesday


----------



## Coolstar

angel: Wish us lots of baby dust and really excited for your 23rd scan :)


Ladies i would be little busy next few days so wont be able to log in much but will check bnb whenever i get time.


----------



## Chris_25

I'm not sure but this pain started after my last iui! What if the nurse punctured something with the catheter? I'm not even sure that's possible. The pain and burning is right in the middle in my pelvic area exactly where
My uterus would be. It's like a pressure. I was diagnosed a few years ago with interstitial cystitis it's an inflammation of the bladder that causes pain and constant peeing. But I've been better for so long but this feels different than that.


----------



## s_love

I would deaf call tomorrow and talk to the doctor... I don't know if that's possible but either way you should find out!


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> I'm not sure but this pain started after my last iui! What if the nurse punctured something with the catheter? I'm not even sure that's possible. The pain and burning is right in the middle in my pelvic area exactly where
> My uterus would be. It's like a pressure. I was diagnosed a few years ago with interstitial cystitis it's an inflammation of the bladder that causes pain and constant peeing. But I've been better for so long but this feels different than that.

So sorry hon. I had painful cramps every time we bd'd after the hsg. Could be a mild infection too. If you have access to an urgent care, I would recommend going.


----------



## Chris_25

Yea, ill see how it goes I might wait for the new RE next month. I'm not screaming in pain it's just really uncomfortable


----------



## s_love

Conceive is right, it could be a mild infection... If the pain gets worse def go because if it is you don't want it getting out of hand! 

Omg these playoff games!!! Seahawks and Falcons gave me a damn heart attack!


----------



## aknqtpie

How do you think I felt???? I am shocked.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> How do you think I felt???? I am shocked.

I know :nope::nope:... I thought about you! :hugs: I really thought they had it!


----------



## s_love

Well today was just a bug football disappointment day!! The Texans had a great run, lol but I'm sad they are out... Who the hell do I go for now??


----------



## aknqtpie

Me too.. and then the defense couldn't keep their stuff together. Next season I will hope for our Seahawks/Texans blowout. :) Sorry your team lost too..


----------



## aknqtpie

My bff is a pats fan, so I said I would go for them. All I know is that I DO NOT want the niners in the super bowl.


----------



## s_love

I do want Tom Brady to win another Super Bowl lol. I think I'm going to have to pull for Baltimore, it would be. Great way to close out Ray Lewis last season.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, I kind of want Ray Lewis to get to the superbowl too. Frankly, I don't really care anymore. Time to throw myself into making babies :) I get to officially start TTC tomorrow! I haven't had any bleeding or anything for like 5 days... and my doctor said I could BD a week after :)


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Yeah, I kind of want Ray Lewis to get to the superbowl too. Frankly, I don't really care anymore. Time to throw myself into making babies :) I get to officially start TTC tomorrow! I haven't had any bleeding or anything for like 5 days... and my doctor said I could BD a week after :)

Yay!!! So happy to hear that!


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Yeah, I kind of want Ray Lewis to get to the superbowl too. Frankly, I don't really care anymore. Time to throw myself into making babies :) I get to officially start TTC tomorrow! I haven't had any bleeding or anything for like 5 days... and my doctor said I could BD a week after :)

Yay!! Great news!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am excited... I have been deprived! Watching the biggest loser from last week. It is inspiring me to go to the gym in the morning and workout. I haven't been to the gym in about 6 months.. need to start going again. I like working out in the AM before work, better than after.


----------



## s_love

I was doing really good working out daily and then I got real lazy again :growlmad:in need to get excited about working out again. I'm just scared I'm going to screw something up TTC


----------



## aknqtpie

Seriously devastated... Just found out my youngest cousin is pregnant. Once again, another person who probably is not in a position to have kids.. will have a kid. And here I am.. someone who has done everything right... 

My husbands response was.. "get over it" ... he apologized after he said it. In his mind he knows that her kid will have a harder life then our future child will.. but he doesn't understand the emotional part of it. Ugh.. in tears right now.


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie said:


> Yeah, I kind of want Ray Lewis to get to the superbowl too. Frankly, I don't really care anymore. Time to throw myself into making babies :) I get to officially start TTC tomorrow! I haven't had any bleeding or anything for like 5 days... and my doctor said I could BD a week after :)

Good news , so happy for you hun :happydance:


----------



## Coolstar

aknqtpie said:


> Seriously devastated... Just found out my youngest cousin is pregnant. Once again, another person who probably is not in a position to have kids.. will have a kid. And here I am.. someone who has done everything right...
> 
> My husbands response was.. "get over it" ... he apologized after he said it. In his mind he knows that her kid will have a harder life then our future child will.. but he doesn't understand the emotional part of it. Ugh.. in tears right now.

You will ttc from tomm so try not to think about others.I know how it feels :hugs: , i try not to think about others anymore.I have come to conclusion it all destined no matter how hard we try :growlmad:


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Seriously devastated... Just found out my youngest cousin is pregnant. Once again, another person who probably is not in a position to have kids.. will have a kid. And here I am.. someone who has done everything right...
> 
> My husbands response was.. "get over it" ... he apologized after he said it. In his mind he knows that her kid will have a harder life then our future child will.. but he doesn't understand the emotional part of it. Ugh.. in tears right now.

I'm so sorry, I know it hurts. Even thinking about the future of the child doesn't make the present any better. :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Seriously devastated... Just found out my youngest cousin is pregnant. Once again, another person who probably is not in a position to have kids.. will have a kid. And here I am.. someone who has done everything right...
> 
> My husbands response was.. "get over it" ... he apologized after he said it. In his mind he knows that her kid will have a harder life then our future child will.. but he doesn't understand the emotional part of it. Ugh.. in tears right now.

Ugh sorry :( I know it sucks big time and it isn't fair! Just like that couple who gave their little baby heroin it was on the news. Like wtf I don't understand and I guess we never will.
You might be pregnant in no time so happy you get to start again!


----------



## s_love

Well just went for my progesterone test, hopefully Ill have results by tomorrow... FXed that I did OV although I have a strange feeling the OPKs lied to me and I didnt... 

Feeling kinda sick today and I woke up with light cramps... I'm wondering if AF is already gearing up to ruin yet another month of my life?


----------



## Chris_25

I really hope you did ovulate. Well AF should prob be here by tomorrow i'm having light cramps as well and had a severe migraine last night and I alway sget that 2 days before my period. I didn't ovulate this month who knows how many other months I thought I did and didn't. These damn doctors! I'm so use to this it's getting played out. lol


----------



## s_love

Lol it's so sad that we haw all grown accustomed to our bodies not working properly! I'm sorry about the migraine and cramping:nope: not a good way to start a Monday!


----------



## Chris_25

I seriously have learned so much through this whole process it was a big eye opener!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:
 

> I seriously have learned so much through this whole process it was a big eye opener!

Me too but i dont want to learn more :nope::nope:


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I seriously have learned so much through this whole process it was a big eye opener!
> 
> Me too but i dont want to learn more :nope::nope:Click to expand...



me either! :cry:


----------



## Conceive81

Agreed! I'm good, don't need to learn more. I'd rather not know and accidentally get pregnant please!

Just got a call from the RE's office. DH's STD test came back normal, which made me giggle. So we are good to go! Waiting on pharmacy to get their wits together and call me to send out the meds...then going for my crash course on how to inject myself and a baseline scan on Friday. Yay! Funny how excited I am getting about being poked and prodded.

I'm in a mini dilemma. I have to go with the cash price since my insurance does not cover this..and it's 1200 dollars for one month of her services (excluding meds) or 2700 for three months. Now, if I get pregnant the first month, I lose the extra money I paid..but if I don't, then I'm still not breaking 2700 the second month..but if I go on for a third month, I would go over the 2700...I just thought at first that I would pay the 2700 because that may also motivate her to make it happen faster. Silly, but people are motivated by money...

What are your thoughts, ladies? I already planned to spend it, but it hurts since I'm also going to be paying 1500-1600 for the injectibles per month.


----------



## Chris_25

I would go for the 3 month plan. If you think about it what do you have to lose? If you get pregnant the first try then you paid for it (literally) lol and who cares what money you lost once your pregnant! :) That's strange though that they wouldn't give you the money back. Maybe they can credit you for baby number 2, but hopefully you won't need that.


----------



## s_love

Hmmm that's a toughie. Let me ask you this, did you RE give you an estimate on how quickly IUIs work in her experience? I mean if she has a high success rate for the first month or is it usually multiple tries? I know it's different for every woman but I know it's also different for every doctor...

I want to think optimistically and say just do the one month because that is all you need... Especially with having to pay for the injectables. But if you already planned and budgeted around the 3 month price, I'd do that, as a "just in case". Yeah maybe they can credit you service for baby #2! Lol. That's so strange that they don't have a refund policy... Almost seems unfair. It's like they know we've been programmed to expect the worst and it to take multiple tries so they make a policy that you don't get the money back...


----------



## s_love

Ok ladies I just got a call from my REs office about my test results from this morning. Not sure who this new kid is they put me ( he sounds 15 on the phone lol and all I can think is Doogie Houser) with since my other doc left, but he is efficient! My level was only 8.4 and today was CD24... He said it means I did OV but he's not impressed with the numbers. He said being on 100mg of Clomid they should have been much higher :nope: but he told me to test in 1 week and call him back with the results either way and we go from there. So I'm having mixed emotions... Happy I OVed but discouraged my doctor thinks my numbers were too low. Oh we'll... Testing next Monday I guess.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Ok ladies I just got a call from my REs office about my test results from this morning. Not sure who this new kid is they put me ( he sounds 15 on the phone lol and all I can think is Doogie Houser) with since my other doc left, but he is efficient! My level was only 8.4 and today was CD24... He said it means I did OV but he's not impressed with the numbers. He said being on 100mg of Clomid they should have been much higher :nope: but he told me to test in 1 week and call him back with the results either way and we go from there. So I'm having mixed emotions... Happy I OVed but discouraged my doctor thinks my numbers were too low. Oh we'll... Testing next Monday I guess.

So glad to hear you did ov though! That's great. I remember my progesterone was 12.4 around cd24...I would also think it should be higher with clomid too. My RE said she likes to see about 12 I think on an unmedicated cycle. Hey, younger is not always a bad thing. Means they have the latest education.


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I just got a call from my REs office about my test results from this morning. Not sure who this new kid is they put me ( he sounds 15 on the phone lol and all I can think is Doogie Houser) with since my other doc left, but he is efficient! My level was only 8.4 and today was CD24... He said it means I did OV but he's not impressed with the numbers. He said being on 100mg of Clomid they should have been much higher :nope: but he told me to test in 1 week and call him back with the results either way and we go from there. So I'm having mixed emotions... Happy I OVed but discouraged my doctor thinks my numbers were too low. Oh we'll... Testing next Monday I guess.
> 
> So glad to hear you did ov though! That's great. I remember my progesterone was 12.4 around cd24...I would also think it should be higher with clomid too. My RE said she likes to see about 12 I think on an unmedicated cycle. Hey, younger is not always a bad thing. Means they have the latest education.Click to expand...

Lol yeah that's true... I just kept thinking "lack of experience". So if the number is so low I guess I shouldn't be expecting a bfp because its highly unlikely? Does the fact that I OVed late (according to opks) at cd21/22 have anything to do with the low number? Ugh I'm so fed up with this!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I just got a call from my REs office about my test results from this morning. Not sure who this new kid is they put me ( he sounds 15 on the phone lol and all I can think is Doogie Houser) with since my other doc left, but he is efficient! My level was only 8.4 and today was CD24... He said it means I did OV but he's not impressed with the numbers. He said being on 100mg of Clomid they should have been much higher :nope: but he told me to test in 1 week and call him back with the results either way and we go from there. So I'm having mixed emotions... Happy I OVed but discouraged my doctor thinks my numbers were too low. Oh we'll... Testing next Monday I guess.
> 
> So glad to hear you did ov though! That's great. I remember my progesterone was 12.4 around cd24...I would also think it should be higher with clomid too. My RE said she likes to see about 12 I think on an unmedicated cycle. Hey, younger is not always a bad thing. Means they have the latest education.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah that's true... I just kept thinking "lack of experience". So if the number is so low I guess I shouldn't be expecting a bfp because its highly unlikely? Does the fact that I OVed late (according to opks) at cd21/22 have anything to do with the low number? Ugh I'm so fed up with this!Click to expand...

It could. I'm sure that's a possibility. What are next steps with Doogie? Damn autocorrect on iPhone kept on wanting to call him Sophie!


----------



## s_love

Lol well Dr. Sophie-Doogie, Md. said that if I don't get a BFP this cycle that we will most likely up my dosage of the Clomid to 150mg. After that I'm not sure. Old doctor told me after next month I'd be starting IUIs... But I'm not sure if that's his game plan. Next week when I call back with my results of the pregnancy test I'm going to ask him if that's still where I'm headed... I waited a long time for IUIs to be an option, he better not take them away from me. 

I already know its going to be a bfn, I don't know why I'm still holding onto any hope.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Ok ladies I just got a call from my REs office about my test results from this morning. Not sure who this new kid is they put me ( he sounds 15 on the phone lol and all I can think is Doogie Houser) with since my other doc left, but he is efficient! My level was only 8.4 and today was CD24... He said it means I did OV but he's not impressed with the numbers. He said being on 100mg of Clomid they should have been much higher :nope: but he told me to test in 1 week and call him back with the results either way and we go from there. So I'm having mixed emotions... Happy I OVed but discouraged my doctor thinks my numbers were too low. Oh we'll... Testing next Monday I guess.


lol I can hear the theme song in my head...

how many days is your cycle? They want you to wait another week, but won't you be due for AF by then?


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I just got a call from my REs office about my test results from this morning. Not sure who this new kid is they put me ( he sounds 15 on the phone lol and all I can think is Doogie Houser) with since my other doc left, but he is efficient! My level was only 8.4 and today was CD24... He said it means I did OV but he's not impressed with the numbers. He said being on 100mg of Clomid they should have been much higher :nope: but he told me to test in 1 week and call him back with the results either way and we go from there. So I'm having mixed emotions... Happy I OVed but discouraged my doctor thinks my numbers were too low. Oh we'll... Testing next Monday I guess.
> 
> So glad to hear you did ov though! That's great. I remember my progesterone was 12.4 around cd24...I would also think it should be higher with clomid too. My RE said she likes to see about 12 I think on an unmedicated cycle. Hey, younger is not always a bad thing. Means they have the latest education.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah that's true... I just kept thinking "lack of experience". So if the number is so low I guess I shouldn't be expecting a bfp because its highly unlikely? Does the fact that I OVed late (according to opks) at cd21/22 have anything to do with the low number? Ugh I'm so fed up with this!Click to expand...



That has a lot to do with it because I read that it takes up to 5 days or more for your levels to rise after ovulation.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Lol well Dr. Sophie-Doogie, Md. said that if I don't get a BFP this cycle that we will most likely up my dosage of the Clomid to 150mg. After that I'm not sure. Old doctor told me after next month I'd be starting IUIs... But I'm not sure if that's his game plan. Next week when I call back with my results of the pregnancy test I'm going to ask him if that's still where I'm headed... I waited a long time for IUIs to be an option, he better not take them away from me.
> 
> I already know its going to be a bfn, I don't know why I'm still holding onto any hope.


it's your decision if you want to do iui's just be persistent and they can't tell you no!


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I just got a call from my REs office about my test results from this morning. Not sure who this new kid is they put me ( he sounds 15 on the phone lol and all I can think is Doogie Houser) with since my other doc left, but he is efficient! My level was only 8.4 and today was CD24... He said it means I did OV but he's not impressed with the numbers. He said being on 100mg of Clomid they should have been much higher :nope: but he told me to test in 1 week and call him back with the results either way and we go from there. So I'm having mixed emotions... Happy I OVed but discouraged my doctor thinks my numbers were too low. Oh we'll... Testing next Monday I guess.
> 
> 
> lol I can hear the theme song in my head...
> 
> how many days is your cycle? They want you to wait another week, but won't you be due for AF by then?Click to expand...

My cycle is irregular that's why he said another week. I have no idea when to expect AF this time around. In the past when I've actually OVed it was around cd17 and then AF shower around cd31.... This time I didn't OV until cd21/22 so I'm not sure if that pushes her back or what! Well either way, if she comes that's fine because that's what I'm expecting, if she doesn't and I get a bfn that's fine too because that's wht always happens and I'm tired of being optimistic about it. I'm pretty much ready for next cycle and Dr. Doogie to make something happen.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I just got a call from my REs office about my test results from this morning. Not sure who this new kid is they put me ( he sounds 15 on the phone lol and all I can think is Doogie Houser) with since my other doc left, but he is efficient! My level was only 8.4 and today was CD24... He said it means I did OV but he's not impressed with the numbers. He said being on 100mg of Clomid they should have been much higher :nope: but he told me to test in 1 week and call him back with the results either way and we go from there. So I'm having mixed emotions... Happy I OVed but discouraged my doctor thinks my numbers were too low. Oh we'll... Testing next Monday I guess.
> 
> 
> lol I can hear the theme song in my head...
> 
> how many days is your cycle? They want you to wait another week, but won't you be due for AF by then?Click to expand...
> 
> My cycle is irregular that's why he said another week. I have no idea when to expect AF this time around. In the past when I've actually OVed it was around cd17 and then AF shower around cd31.... This time I didn't OV until cd21/22 so I'm not sure if that pushes her back or what! Well either way, if she comes that's fine because that's what I'm expecting, if she doesn't and I get a bfn that's fine too because that's wht always happens and I'm tired of being optimistic about it. I'm pretty much ready for next cycle and Dr. Doogie to make something happen.Click to expand...

You and I have the same type of cycle going on this month and you sound just like me. I honestly am not even going to cry when i see AF this month because it's expected.


----------



## s_love

It's sad but honestly my outlook has turned from "stay positive!" To " why waste the energy when I know I'm going to be is appointed again?" I already know the outcome each month, it's almost pointless


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> It's sad but honestly my outlook has turned from "stay positive!" To " why waste the energy when I know I'm going to be is appointed again?" I already know the outcome each month, it's almost pointless



Exactly how I feel and actually i'm starting to accept it little by little.


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> It's sad but honestly my outlook has turned from "stay positive!" To " why waste the energy when I know I'm going to be is appointed again?" I already know the outcome each month, it's almost pointless
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how I feel and actually i'm starting to accept it little by little.Click to expand...

I know! ,e too! That's what's so sad! It's like each month that passes the thought that its never going to happen gets easier to accept. Every bfn is still devastating but it's to be expected now.


----------



## Chris_25

Yep, I know the feeling all too well!


----------



## s_love

Lol so just talked to my sister and she said "maybe just stop trying and adopt a baby. That's the only way you'll know for sure that you'll have one" Wow. :growlmad::growlmad: so much support. Well at least I get it honest, my whole family is full of pessimists


----------



## Conceive81

Right there with you on that. I don't even care to look anymore.

Well, seriously, I think I need another job. I can't take this stress anymore. Our parent company just changed all the rules on a process and I just got chewed out by a client. Very nicely chewed out, but chewed out nonetheless.

Ugh, why does EVERYTHING have to be so damn hard.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Lol so just talked to my sister and she said "maybe just stop trying and adopt a baby. That's the only way you'll know for sure that you'll have one" Wow. :growlmad::growlmad: so much support. Well at least I get it honest, my whole family is full of pessimists

That's how I felt with my mom last week...and I will never bring it up again. It's not wrong, it's just hurtful. She is probably giving you great advice, in her mind...

Hang on a little longer. You're not old enough or sick enough to give up trying. I have a feeling this Sophie-Doogie dude is going to make it happen for you. If not, if my RE goes well, we should start a fund for you and get you there.


----------



## s_love

Sometimes getting chewed out nicely is even worse, it's like thy talk to you like your stupid but are scared to hurt your feelings!! Who's your parent company?

Just out of curiosity, who is your RE? 

I really hope Dr. Sophie-Doogie is who I've been waiting for. I seriously will lose my mind or worse if this doesn't happen soon. 

Hubby got his referral to the urologist finally... He has to call and make an appt. he better do it soon!


----------



## aknqtpie

Think of the positive here.. you DID O... it might not be the best numbers, but maybe it doesn't hurt to try one more cycle on Clomid and see if that puts you where you need to be? Glad DH got his referral. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Think of the positive here.. you DID O... it might not be the best numbers, but maybe it doesn't hurt to try one more cycle on Clomid and see if that puts you where you need to be? Glad DH got his referral. Hopefully all goes well!

Yeah I'm trying to look on the bright side thst I did but whehnyourbdoctor pretty much says "don't count on it this month" it's very discouraging. I think I can only go 1 more round with the clomid. 5 rounds is all they will give me.


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd that next cycle does the trick, and if not, you move to iui's! 

When is DH's urologist appt?


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Lol so just talked to my sister and she said "maybe just stop trying and adopt a baby. That's the only way you'll know for sure that you'll have one" Wow. :growlmad::growlmad: so much support. Well at least I get it honest, my whole family is full of pessimists

Ugh people!


----------



## ElleT613

I don't check the forums for a few days and I missed so much! Just tried to catch up!!

Anyway- s_love, hugs to you. People (including family) can be so insensitive. When I was home for Christmas my mom was like "you exercise too much... why are you drinking wine if you are trying to get pregnant, blah blah blah"!! Drove me a crazy.

I am watching the Bachelor!!! At least I have a man to try and get knocked up with! lol.


----------



## Chris_25

I'm watching the bachelor too I love this show lol


----------



## Conceive81

Why is everyone so quiet? Can't sleep. Obsessing about every detail from today. TTC makes everything so much harder. It's really starting to make me moody.


----------



## Chris_25

I hear you! Where do you live, conceive?


----------



## Chris_25

Omg so I went on this forum from my work computer and I clicked something not sure what and this thing popped up and said I'm restricted from pornography. Oh God now it's going to come up as a flag saying I was trying to access porn. Omg I hope not. Wtf is this


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Omg so I went on this forum from my work computer and I clicked something not sure what and this thing popped up and said I'm restricted from pornography. Oh God now it's going to come up as a flag saying I was trying to access porn. Omg I hope not. Wtf is this

Wow, serious crap. It happens, but it may trigger you being monitored so be careful. I try to only access from my phone during the day.


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Omg so I went on this forum from my work computer and I clicked something not sure what and this thing popped up and said I'm restricted from pornography. Oh God now it's going to come up as a flag saying I was trying to access porn. Omg I hope not. Wtf is this

Oh that sucks!! I hope it doesn't get you in trouble! But it should show the website to the IT people, they will know its not porn.


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> Why is everyone so quiet? Can't sleep. Obsessing about every detail from today. TTC makes everything so much harder. It's really starting to make me moody.

I'm sorry Hun. Did you get any sleep? Well I can't speak for everyone, but I'm just bummed. I just wanted some 100% good news to rejuvenate me in this process but its just not happening. The weight of TTC for a year finally caught up to me and I'm just so sad and disappointed. And yet another friend fell pregnant. Yesterday must have been "post your bump day" because so many women did with captions stating how far along they were.... It was like a slap in the face! Like hey look we are this far along and you started TTC before us, suck it!

Obviously God has a plan for me to be miserable... I can't make myself take a break from trying. It drives me mad just sitting a month out. I was forced to sit out in November/December and its just not gonna happen again. 

Ugh someone tell a happy story


----------



## aknqtpie

Chris - That happened to me yesterday as well at work. Like a popup thing that said pornography.. I was like wtf???? Oh well. Hopefully it doesn't happen again. Or I may be accessing only via phone (which I should do anyways). 

I can't think of a happy story.. I am tired, sore, and kinda cranky.


----------



## Chris_25

Yea, hopefully won't happen again and all these stupid ads they have up are so annoying!

Sorry no happy stories here either. I'm tired, depressed, cranky and pms ing. I might need to stay home tomorrow and lay in bed all day and be miserable.


----------



## Chris_25

https://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html

I copied this link from another thread from a long time ago. It is sad, but true and only if outsiders would just watch and understand.


----------



## Chris_25

I tried calling the new RE I have my appt with next month to see if I can get a sooner appointment and they said there's a long waiting list. So I just have to wait and I guess that's a good thing that he's high in demand? I might lose my mind an hubby just told me to stop it and I have to stay positive! Positive my ass


----------



## aknqtpie

Sounds like my DH.. he is like SNAP THE F OUT OF IT... 

On other news.. did not BD last night... I was too tired from the gym.. my legs hurt. But since I am a glutton for punishment... I went again this morning. My legs don't feel as sore. I think I am going to scare people tomorrow.. put on a bathing suit... and go do Water Cardio... less stress on my knees and feet.


----------



## Conceive81

Wow. Chris, that video almost brought me to tears. It's not just for infertility, but for so many other things. I wish we all took more time to appreciate what others are going through and to be kind to them...

Love, I did get some sleep...but not much. I have a lot of issues at work but the good news is, I got some good news today and the issue is going to be resolved. It's a long boring, political story, but in short, it was draining my blood. 

I got a call from the pharmacy and nearly fell off my chair. The meds are costing me 2570 instead of the 1600 I was originally quoted. Turns out they needed to order more Bravelle than they had originally thought because of my age? No idea what that means. I asked and she said my age group requires more? Oh well. I figured, I am at this point now, why turn back. 

I'm sorry everyone is feeling down. I'm pmsing too, af due on Friday or so, and I know I'm not getting a bfp, which is fine, but I hate that I have to endure the witch if it doesn't do anything for me anyway! Grrrr.


----------



## Conceive81

Ok. Seriously freaking out. I just found out that Bravelle is derived from the urine of post menopausal nuns? OH MY! I am going to throw up.


----------



## s_love

Holy crap!! That's so expensive!!!

I couldn't watch the video, I can't watch anything sad/emotional right now.

I went and got my toes done today and walked around the mall but I'm still in a funk. 

Playing call of duty with DH :nope:


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> Ok. Seriously freaking out. I just found out that Bravelle is derived from the urine of post menopausal nuns? OH MY! I am going to throw up.

Wtf!?! How is that sanitary or legal....?


----------



## aknqtpie

Where did you find that out? That doesn't seem right... Especially if its costing u so much damn money!

Love... I was playing COD with DH last weekend


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Where did you find that out? That doesn't seem right... Especially if its costing u so much damn money!
> 
> Love... I was playing COD with DH last weekend

Do y'all have Xbox or playstation?


----------



## aknqtpie

XBox


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> XBox

Me too. I'm gonna need your gamer tag lol


----------



## Conceive81

When hubby plays xbox call of duty live he says 14 yr olds sniper him as soon as he starts lol


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> When hubby plays xbox call of duty live he says 14 yr olds sniper him as soon as he starts lol

They do! Those little shits are ruthless!!


----------



## s_love

It's pretty quiet tonight


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> It's pretty quiet tonight

I'm trying to be optimistic. Am playing rainbow connection on my flute. Yes, it's gotten to that point.


----------



## aknqtpie

My husband loves messing with all the kids on there. One little kid was talking crap.. and he's like "I am your real father, don't be made because I am not sending you a Christmas gift this year".... and when people are like "you suck".. he's like " I have a mortgage!" lol. 

I'll message you my gamer tag.. I don't get on too much though.. DH bitches about "split screen"


----------



## Conceive81

Hilarious! That made me laugh, thanks!

Well, I can't say I'm 100% sure on the bravelle but that is what I have found by researching...and yes, it is normal for it to be that expensive. Sucks hairy balls.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am here for your comedic pleasure... 

Going to go do an aqua cardio class tomorrow at 530... I kinda am nervous...


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> I am here for your comedic pleasure...
> 
> Going to go do an aqua cardio class tomorrow at 530... I kinda am nervous...

Damn woman, good for you! Only aqua my butt is getting is a morning shower! Serious though, I do love swimming, enjoy!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so quiet? Can't sleep. Obsessing about every detail from today. TTC makes everything so much harder. It's really starting to make me moody.
> 
> I'm sorry Hun. Did you get any sleep? Well I can't speak for everyone, but I'm just bummed. I just wanted some 100% good news to rejuvenate me in this process but its just not happening. The weight of TTC for a year finally caught up to me and I'm just so sad and disappointed. And yet another friend fell pregnant. Yesterday must have been "post your bump day" because so many women did with captions stating how far along they were.... It was like a slap in the face! Like hey look we are this far along and you started TTC before us, suck it!
> 
> Obviously God has a plan for me to be miserable... I can't make myself take a break from trying. It drives me mad just sitting a month out. I was forced to sit out in November/December and its just not gonna happen again.
> 
> Ugh someone tell a happy storyClick to expand...

Love, are you only sitting out because of timing? Did you tell Sophie that you want to be properly monitored and followed next month?


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> I am here for your comedic pleasure...
> 
> Going to go do an aqua cardio class tomorrow at 530... I kinda am nervous...

I just realized you said you're nervous. Why? No matter how skinny or chubby I've been I've always been uncomfortable in a bathing suit darn it. One day I hope not to care.


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so quiet? Can't sleep. Obsessing about every detail from today. TTC makes everything so much harder. It's really starting to make me moody.
> 
> I'm sorry Hun. Did you get any sleep? Well I can't speak for everyone, but I'm just bummed. I just wanted some 100% good news to rejuvenate me in this process but its just not happening. The weight of TTC for a year finally caught up to me and I'm just so sad and disappointed. And yet another friend fell pregnant. Yesterday must have been "post your bump day" because so many women did with captions stating how far along they were.... It was like a slap in the face! Like hey look we are this far along and you started TTC before us, suck it!
> 
> Obviously God has a plan for me to be miserable... I can't make myself take a break from trying. It drives me mad just sitting a month out. I was forced to sit out in November/December and its just not gonna happen again.
> 
> Ugh someone tell a happy storyClick to expand...
> 
> Love, are you only sitting out because of timing? Did you tell Sophie that you want to be properly monitored and followed next month?Click to expand...

No not just because of timing. It's the not ovulating every month, irregular cycles, the high prolactin, and hubby's low sperm count. It's just a big combo of things. No I didn't get to talk to Dr. Sophie much, but when I call him back next week I will. I'm making a list of things to ask.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> I am here for your comedic pleasure...
> 
> Going to go do an aqua cardio class tomorrow at 530... I kinda am nervous...

Get it girl! More power to you! I'm barely up by 8 much less working out! 

I hate wearing swim suits!!!


----------



## s_love

So I'm sitting here and I can't sleep... Half because of a phone call from a frantic friend and half because I'm analyzing everything!

I'm cramps again, right between my hips... But it's very mild. Today is only 5dpo so it shouldn't be AF cramps yet... But then I know I'm getting my hopes up begging that its implantation.

This cycle has been so screwed up I don't even know when to expect AF. I'm allowing myself o symptom spot and its just going to lead to heartbreak.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> So I'm sitting here and I can't sleep... Half because of a phone call from a frantic friend and half because I'm analyzing everything!
> 
> I'm cramps again, right between my hips... But it's very mild. Today is only 5dpo so it shouldn't be AF cramps yet... But then I know I'm getting my hopes up begging that its implantation.
> 
> This cycle has been so screwed up I don't even know when to expect AF. I'm allowing myself o symptom spot and its just going to lead to heartbreak.

I'm sorry you had a rough night hon. I know how you feel as I have been sleeping terribly too. I hope you get a nap in today.


----------



## Chris_25

E


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> So I'm sitting here and I can't sleep... Half because of a phone call from a frantic friend and half because I'm analyzing everything!
> 
> I'm cramps again, right between my hips... But it's very mild. Today is only 5dpo so it shouldn't be AF cramps yet... But then I know I'm getting my hopes up begging that its implantation.
> 
> This cycle has been so screwed up I don't even know when to expect AF. I'm allowing myself o symptom spot and its just going to lead to heartbreak.


Fingers crossed for you! I hope your feeling better.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive, if you read up on all these medications a lot are made from urine. Including the HCG injection! lol the injectables I took which was similar to bravelle I believe were the same price. Thank God insurance covered it but it used up all our money we had under the cap.


----------



## s_love

Chris, I'm so sorry you had a rough night hun! People can be so unsensational. Have you tried texting or calling your friends separately and explaining to them his you're feeling and asking if they could not send pregnancy related stuff?


----------



## Chris_25

.


----------



## Conceive81

Wow, ladies..so much going on for all of us.

Chris, your note sounded so much like me and the convo I was having with a good friend of mine regarding high school bs. It all boils down to the same thing to me, selfishness and insensitivity. True friends do not intentionally make you feel badly. From the sounds of it, that's what is going on. I'm so sorry. There has to be a way to remove yourself from that group texting site. 

Whenever I get mad at hubby because of stress, I figure it makes up for all the times I am patient with him :) Hall pass :) Sometimes it's ok to keep them on their toes, I know it sounds mean but Jesus, we are all allowed to lose it once in a while.

I didn't know you paid the same price for the injectibles. Are you in CA as well? Seems like they are more expensive here.

Love, sorry I forgot about the male factor. My head has been mush lately. I'm so tired from barely sleeping and all the stress at work. Can't wait for the weekend. Did he make his appointment with the uro yet?

Wishing us all a happy rest of the week.


----------



## aknqtpie

Aqua cardio went great.. it was a bunch of old ladies.. so it made me feel young.. HAHA. But it was fun. I have to commute to work (about 45 min- 1hr) anyways, so I am usually up at 5:30... so I really only am waking up 45 minutes early.. and am able to get an hour workout in, because I get ready a lot faster at the gym then I do at home. I was nervous because I don't ever feel comfortable in a bathing suit... and I always get nervous trying new classes... but I figured since I was going at 530 it would just be a bunch of old people.. and I WAS RIGHT! No judgement zone.. haha

Chris - Sorry about your friends and their petty BS... sounds like they are unhealthy friends. I think it is good you are leaving the group text. I would get annoyed after a while. 

Love - Sorry you weren't able to sleep very well last night. Maybe try doing some kind of workout at night when you can't sleep.. might help you sleep better. Do you have kinect?

Did I miss anyone?? I am sorry if I did :)


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Wow, ladies..so much going on for all of us.
> 
> Chris, your note sounded so much like me and the convo I was having with a good friend of mine regarding high school bs. It all boils down to the same thing to me, selfishness and insensitivity. True friends do not intentionally make you feel badly. From the sounds of it, that's what is going on. I'm so sorry. There has to be a way to remove yourself from that group texting site.
> 
> Whenever I get mad at hubby because of stress, I figure it makes up for all the times I am patient with him :) Hall pass :) Sometimes it's ok to keep them on their toes, I know it sounds mean but Jesus, we are all allowed to lose it once in a while.
> 
> I didn't know you paid the same price for the injectibles. Are you in CA as well? Seems like they are more expensive here.
> 
> Love, sorry I forgot about the male factor. My head has been mush lately. I'm so tired from barely sleeping and all the stress at work. Can't wait for the weekend. Did he make his appointment with the uro yet?
> 
> Wishing us all a happy rest of the week.

Thank you "hall pass" lolol it's true though! Well I told them to take me off te group texts and that's final! 
Yea, the Injectables are really expensive. I live in New York I think it's the same
Price everywhere


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Aqua cardio went great.. it was a bunch of old ladies.. so it made me feel young.. HAHA. But it was fun. I have to commute to work (about 45 min- 1hr) anyways, so I am usually up at 5:30... so I really only am waking up 45 minutes early.. and am able to get an hour workout in, because I get ready a lot faster at the gym then I do at home. I was nervous because I don't ever feel comfortable in a bathing suit... and I always get nervous trying new classes... but I figured since I was going at 530 it would just be a bunch of old people.. and I WAS RIGHT! No judgement zone.. haha
> 
> Chris - Sorry about your friends and their petty BS... sounds like they are unhealthy friends. I think it is good you are leaving the group text. I would get annoyed after a while.
> 
> Love - Sorry you weren't able to sleep very well last night. Maybe try doing some kind of workout at night when you can't sleep.. might help you sleep better. Do you have kinect?
> 
> Did I miss anyone?? I am sorry if I did :)

I give you credit for the working out! I wish I had motivation!
Yea, that's exactly what I've been saying that it's not healthy! I'm glad no more


----------



## aknqtpie

It's hard to get the motivation.. but once you go and if you can make yourself go a few days in a row, you begin to feel better and it makes it easier to continue. Working out makes me feel happier.


----------



## s_love

Boh gosh ladies I am having the worst headache. I've taken Excedrine 3 times today and it hasn't eased up! I had school work to do today too which made it worse.

I haven't had cramps all day but they just started again... Totally AF type cramps. Them with the headache, I know she's on her way.

Lol and another way I know she's coming... I'm watching How I Met Your Mother from the beginning on Netflix. I just watched the episode where Lily says to Marshall "Marshall Erikson, put a baby in my belly" and I started to cry.... Wtf hormones!?


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Boh gosh ladies I am having the worst headache. I've taken Excedrine 3 times today and it hasn't eased up! I had school work to do today too which made it worse.
> 
> I haven't had cramps all day but they just started again... Totally AF type cramps. Them with the headache, I know she's on her way.
> 
> Lol and another way I know she's coming... I'm watching How I Met Your Mother from the beginning on Netflix. I just watched the episode where Lily says to Marshall "Marshall Erikson, put a baby in my belly" and I started to cry.... Wtf hormones!?

Damn those hormones. I just cried watching Parenthood. She's on her way to my neck of the woods too, but I'm determined to kick her ass out for 9 months next month! 

You know what I hate the most about this? Feeling like my life is on hold and secretly despising women who just get pregnant so easily. I can't enjoy anything, it seems.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, ladies..so much going on for all of us.
> 
> Chris, your note sounded so much like me and the convo I was having with a good friend of mine regarding high school bs. It all boils down to the same thing to me, selfishness and insensitivity. True friends do not intentionally make you feel badly. From the sounds of it, that's what is going on. I'm so sorry. There has to be a way to remove yourself from that group texting site.
> 
> Whenever I get mad at hubby because of stress, I figure it makes up for all the times I am patient with him :) Hall pass :) Sometimes it's ok to keep them on their toes, I know it sounds mean but Jesus, we are all allowed to lose it once in a while.
> 
> I didn't know you paid the same price for the injectibles. Are you in CA as well? Seems like they are more expensive here.
> 
> Love, sorry I forgot about the male factor. My head has been mush lately. I'm so tired from barely sleeping and all the stress at work. Can't wait for the weekend. Did he make his appointment with the uro yet?
> 
> Wishing us all a happy rest of the week.
> 
> Thank you "hall pass" lolol it's true though! Well I told them to take me off te group texts and that's final!
> Yea, the Injectables are really expensive. I live in New York I think it's the same
> Price everywhereClick to expand...

Thanks, that comforts me a little. Now I'm back in the same dilemma, since the price of injectibles is more than I had originally thought, it will cost us more than we had planned. I may just go by month after all...


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive, if you read up on all these medications a lot are made from urine. Including the HCG injection! lol the injectables I took which was similar to bravelle I believe were the same price. Thank God insurance covered it but it used up all our money we had under the cap.

It kills me that we are literally pissing ourselves to get pregnant. :shipw:I'm glad insurance covered it for you, I was only covered for the tests prior to the fertility meds...now it's all cash, and lots of it. I just couldn't believe I needed more Bravelle because of my age group? How much does that suck? Apparently, if I was a little older I wouldn't need as much. I had to laugh with the lady on the phone at the RE's office...I said "God, I just can't get a break, can I?


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Boh gosh ladies I am having the worst headache. I've taken Excedrine 3 times today and it hasn't eased up! I had school work to do today too which made it worse.
> 
> I haven't had cramps all day but they just started again... Totally AF type cramps. Them with the headache, I know she's on her way.
> 
> Lol and another way I know she's coming... I'm watching How I Met Your Mother from the beginning on Netflix. I just watched the episode where Lily says to Marshall "Marshall Erikson, put a baby in my belly" and I started to cry.... Wtf hormones!?
> 
> Damn those hormones. I just cried watching Parenthood. She's on her way to my neck of the woods too, but I'm determined to kick her ass out for 9 months next month!
> 
> You know what I hate the most about this? Feeling like my life is on hold and secretly despising women who just get pregnant so easily. I can't enjoy anything, it seems.Click to expand...

It's crazy how it complete tales over... You'd think it wouldn't dominate every aspect of your life but it does. It makes me numb to life and I just hate it. I can't enjoy anything. People want to go out and party and do so many things but all I want is to get pregnant... I'll take the morning sickness, the swollen ankles, all of that.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Boh gosh ladies I am having the worst headache. I've taken Excedrine 3 times today and it hasn't eased up! I had school work to do today too which made it worse.
> 
> I haven't had cramps all day but they just started again... Totally AF type cramps. Them with the headache, I know she's on her way.
> 
> Lol and another way I know she's coming... I'm watching How I Met Your Mother from the beginning on Netflix. I just watched the episode where Lily says to Marshall "Marshall Erikson, put a baby in my belly" and I started to cry.... Wtf hormones!?
> 
> Damn those hormones. I just cried watching Parenthood. She's on her way to my neck of the woods too, but I'm determined to kick her ass out for 9 months next month!
> 
> You know what I hate the most about this? Feeling like my life is on hold and secretly despising women who just get pregnant so easily. I can't enjoy anything, it seems.Click to expand...
> 
> It's crazy how it complete tales over... You'd think it wouldn't dominate every aspect of your life but it does. It makes me numb to life and I just hate it. I can't enjoy anything. People want to go out and party and do so many things but all I want is to get pregnant... I'll take the morning sickness, the swollen ankles, all of that.Click to expand...

Yup, we definitely sound like a couple of pmsing gals :)

We need to chin up. There will be a way, and an answer, soon. Don't stop...believing...hold on to that feeling! ya!


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Boh gosh ladies I am having the worst headache. I've taken Excedrine 3 times today and it hasn't eased up! I had school work to do today too which made it worse.
> 
> I haven't had cramps all day but they just started again... Totally AF type cramps. Them with the headache, I know she's on her way.
> 
> Lol and another way I know she's coming... I'm watching How I Met Your Mother from the beginning on Netflix. I just watched the episode where Lily says to Marshall "Marshall Erikson, put a baby in my belly" and I started to cry.... Wtf hormones!?
> 
> Damn those hormones. I just cried watching Parenthood. She's on her way to my neck of the woods too, but I'm determined to kick her ass out for 9 months next month!
> 
> You know what I hate the most about this? Feeling like my life is on hold and secretly despising women who just get pregnant so easily. I can't enjoy anything, it seems.Click to expand...
> 
> It's crazy how it complete tales over... You'd think it wouldn't dominate every aspect of your life but it does. It makes me numb to life and I just hate it. I can't enjoy anything. People want to go out and party and do so many things but all I want is to get pregnant... I'll take the morning sickness, the swollen ankles, all of that.Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, we definitely sound like a couple of pmsing gals :)
> 
> We need to chin up. There will be a way, and an answer, soon. Don't stop...believing...hold on to that feeling! ya!Click to expand...

Streetlight people ooooooOOOOOO!!! Lol ok well we had our journey moment.

Honestly I don't want to chin up.... Being positive for months got me nowhere except broken hearted and upset over and over... So until I get some factual good news I'm probably going to stay in this funk.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Boh gosh ladies I am having the worst headache. I've taken Excedrine 3 times today and it hasn't eased up! I had school work to do today too which made it worse.
> 
> I haven't had cramps all day but they just started again... Totally AF type cramps. Them with the headache, I know she's on her way.
> 
> Lol and another way I know she's coming... I'm watching How I Met Your Mother from the beginning on Netflix. I just watched the episode where Lily says to Marshall "Marshall Erikson, put a baby in my belly" and I started to cry.... Wtf hormones!?
> 
> Damn those hormones. I just cried watching Parenthood. She's on her way to my neck of the woods too, but I'm determined to kick her ass out for 9 months next month!
> 
> You know what I hate the most about this? Feeling like my life is on hold and secretly despising women who just get pregnant so easily. I can't enjoy anything, it seems.Click to expand...
> 
> It's crazy how it complete tales over... You'd think it wouldn't dominate every aspect of your life but it does. It makes me numb to life and I just hate it. I can't enjoy anything. People want to go out and party and do so many things but all I want is to get pregnant... I'll take the morning sickness, the swollen ankles, all of that.Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, we definitely sound like a couple of pmsing gals :)
> 
> We need to chin up. There will be a way, and an answer, soon. Don't stop...believing...hold on to that feeling! ya!Click to expand...
> 
> Streetlight people ooooooOOOOOO!!! Lol ok well we had our journey moment.
> 
> Honestly I don't want to chin up.... Being positive for months got me nowhere except broken hearted and upset over and over... So until I get some factual good news I'm probably going to stay in this funk.Click to expand...

I hear you. Don't blame you...Let us know when hubby sees the uro, am almost as impatient for you as I am for me!


----------



## s_love

Hubby keeps "forgetting" to make his appt... He's really annoying.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Hubby keeps "forgetting" to make his appt... He's really annoying.

Yikes. Men don't feel the clock tick like we do. The only way I could make mine feel it was by standing my ground which was tough at times...he too would 'forget'.


----------



## s_love

He doesn't want to do it, I get it... He doesn't want to find something is wrong with what defines him as a man. But like I told him tonight, we both want a baby, yet I'm the only one taking meds and undergoing tests and getting poked and prodded.... He needs to step up. We are actually fighting right now and I'm sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Conceive, if you read up on all these medications a lot are made from urine. Including the HCG injection! lol the injectables I took which was similar to bravelle I believe were the same price. Thank God insurance covered it but it used up all our money we had under the cap.
> 
> It kills me that we are literally pissing ourselves to get pregnant. :shipw:I'm glad insurance covered it for you, I was only covered for the tests prior to the fertility meds...now it's all cash, and lots of it. I just couldn't believe I needed more Bravelle because of my age group? How much does that suck? Apparently, if I was a little older I wouldn't need as much. I had to laugh with the lady on the phone at the RE's office...I said "God, I just can't get a break, can I?Click to expand...



yea, I still have some in my fridge and hopefully can use it again before it expires. Not that it worked anyway. So basically when your younger you inject more? That's weird


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Boh gosh ladies I am having the worst headache. I've taken Excedrine 3 times today and it hasn't eased up! I had school work to do today too which made it worse.
> 
> I haven't had cramps all day but they just started again... Totally AF type cramps. Them with the headache, I know she's on her way.
> 
> Lol and another way I know she's coming... I'm watching How I Met Your Mother from the beginning on Netflix. I just watched the episode where Lily says to Marshall "Marshall Erikson, put a baby in my belly" and I started to cry.... Wtf hormones!?
> 
> Damn those hormones. I just cried watching Parenthood. She's on her way to my neck of the woods too, but I'm determined to kick her ass out for 9 months next month!
> 
> You know what I hate the most about this? Feeling like my life is on hold and secretly despising women who just get pregnant so easily. I can't enjoy anything, it seems.Click to expand...
> 
> It's crazy how it complete tales over... You'd think it wouldn't dominate every aspect of your life but it does. It makes me numb to life and I just hate it. I can't enjoy anything. People want to go out and party and do so many things but all I want is to get pregnant... I'll take the morning sickness, the swollen ankles, all of that.Click to expand...



yea, seriously i'll take the vomitting every day


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Boh gosh ladies I am having the worst headache. I've taken Excedrine 3 times today and it hasn't eased up! I had school work to do today too which made it worse.
> 
> I haven't had cramps all day but they just started again... Totally AF type cramps. Them with the headache, I know she's on her way.
> 
> Lol and another way I know she's coming... I'm watching How I Met Your Mother from the beginning on Netflix. I just watched the episode where Lily says to Marshall "Marshall Erikson, put a baby in my belly" and I started to cry.... Wtf hormones!?
> 
> Damn those hormones. I just cried watching Parenthood. She's on her way to my neck of the woods too, but I'm determined to kick her ass out for 9 months next month!
> 
> You know what I hate the most about this? Feeling like my life is on hold and secretly despising women who just get pregnant so easily. I can't enjoy anything, it seems.Click to expand...
> 
> It's crazy how it complete tales over... You'd think it wouldn't dominate every aspect of your life but it does. It makes me numb to life and I just hate it. I can't enjoy anything. People want to go out and party and do so many things but all I want is to get pregnant... I'll take the morning sickness, the swollen ankles, all of that.Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, we definitely sound like a couple of pmsing gals :)
> 
> We need to chin up. There will be a way, and an answer, soon. Don't stop...believing...hold on to that feeling! ya!Click to expand...
> 
> Streetlight people ooooooOOOOOO!!! Lol ok well we had our journey moment.
> 
> Honestly I don't want to chin up.... Being positive for months got me nowhere except broken hearted and upset over and over... So until I get some factual good news I'm probably going to stay in this funk.Click to expand...

Don't worry I will be right here with you in this funk. :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> He doesn't want to do it, I get it... He doesn't want to find something is wrong with what defines him as a man. But like I told him tonight, we both want a baby, yet I'm the only one taking meds and undergoing tests and getting poked and prodded.... He needs to step up. We are actually fighting right now and I'm sleeping on the couch.



I'm sorry :( heck make him sleep on the couch! Why don't you just take control and make the appointment for him and say this is when your going and that's final!


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> He doesn't want to do it, I get it... He doesn't want to find something is wrong with what defines him as a man. But like I told him tonight, we both want a baby, yet I'm the only one taking meds and undergoing tests and getting poked and prodded.... He needs to step up. We are actually fighting right now and I'm sleeping on the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry :( heck make him sleep on the couch! Why don't you just take control and make the appointment for him and say this is when your going and that's final!Click to expand...

Lol it's so much easier to just get up and go to the couch myself lol. I would totally make the appt for him but it has to be cleared by his chain of command so I can't. Lol it's pretty much going to be him, his gunny, his capt and major sitting around and deciding when he can go


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> He doesn't want to do it, I get it... He doesn't want to find something is wrong with what defines him as a man. But like I told him tonight, we both want a baby, yet I'm the only one taking meds and undergoing tests and getting poked and prodded.... He needs to step up. We are actually fighting right now and I'm sleeping on the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry :( heck make him sleep on the couch! Why don't you just take control and make the appointment for him and say this is when your going and that's final!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it's so much easier to just get up and go to the couch myself lol. I would totally make the appt for him but it has to be cleared by his chain of command so I can't. Lol it's pretty much going to be him, his gunny, his capt and major sitting around and deciding when he can goClick to expand...


oh ok gotcha! I guess that's why he's giving a hard time because he has to go through all that. 

So i'm shaking and my heart is racing because I told them to send over my blood ressults from last week so I can bring it to my new RE appt. and sure enough the progesterone results were not on there. So I emailed the girl and she said she doesn't see it in my chart. So at lunch time I went there like a mad woman rather than the phone thing. I was close to hurting someone and so I saw the nurse and she said oh we have to back trace it because the progesterone is done here so you will have it by tomorrow. That was a relief, but wtf when I signed a consent form that I want every single piece of result, that's what I meant! Everything has to be so stressful. I'm trying to bring my pressure back down now lol i'm still shaking plus the pms added to it.


----------



## s_love

That is annoying, but at least you got it handled! I would have marched down their too. I swear sometimes it's like people like pushing our buttons and testing our patience!


----------



## Chris_25

yea, well they better stop otherwise i'm going to get myself into deep trouble lol


----------



## horseypants

s_love said:


> He doesn't want to do it, I get it... He doesn't want to find something is wrong with what defines him as a man. But like I told him tonight, we both want a baby, yet I'm the only one taking meds and undergoing tests and getting poked and prodded.... He needs to step up. We are actually fighting right now and I'm sleeping on the couch.

sorry s_love. mine slept on the couch last night. we had a fight involving him eating the last bag of trader joe's coconut without telling me. i cried my EYES out and told him I'll never get to have a baby because he stesses me out. then this morning i kept dreaming he came into the room and said goodbye before leaving but he never actually did. good times.


----------



## sadangel777

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> He doesn't want to do it, I get it... He doesn't want to find something is wrong with what defines him as a man. But like I told him tonight, we both want a baby, yet I'm the only one taking meds and undergoing tests and getting poked and prodded.... He needs to step up. We are actually fighting right now and I'm sleeping on the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry :( heck make him sleep on the couch! Why don't you just take control and make the appointment for him and say this is when your going and that's final!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it's so much easier to just get up and go to the couch myself lol. I would totally make the appt for him but it has to be cleared by his chain of command so I can't. Lol it's pretty much going to be him, his gunny, his capt and major sitting around and deciding when he can goClick to expand...
> 
> 
> oh ok gotcha! I guess that's why he's giving a hard time because he has to go through all that.
> 
> So i'm shaking and my heart is racing because I told them to send over my blood ressults from last week so I can bring it to my new RE appt. and sure enough the progesterone results were not on there. So I emailed the girl and she said she doesn't see it in my chart. So at lunch time I went there like a mad woman rather than the phone thing. I was close to hurting someone and so I saw the nurse and she said oh we have to back trace it because the progesterone is done here so you will have it by tomorrow. That was a relief, but wtf when I signed a consent form that I want every single piece of result, that's what I meant! Everything has to be so stressful. I'm trying to bring my pressure back down now lol i'm still shaking plus the pms added to it.Click to expand...


Chris, you sound like me. I hope they get it straightened out and get your results where they need to go. It is very frustrating dealing with those offices, especially when you get bloodwork done at one and have to wait for them to send it to another ... too many different hands!

I just had a bawlfest today, too -- I get myself all worked up over little things constantly, and not so little things. Hormones just make it that much worse! I got a cup of decaf and felt better. :hugs:


----------



## s_love

Lol welcome back angel, it's been awhile :flower:


----------



## sadangel777

Thank u :)


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> Thank u :)

Hi Angel! Was just wondering about your ultrasound date the other day, isn't it on the 21st?


----------



## sadangel777

Its on the 23rd, next wednesday ... its dragging so slow. Havent told anyone and im waiting to make sure everything is ok then. Hard to keep it in but im also so scared to jinx myself.


----------



## Conceive81

Well. Perfect ending to a perfect week. I had bought tickets for hubby to see a show tonight and with a 2 months notice he couldn't manage to make it home on time and blamed the traffic that is there every night. He was in an awful mood and we had 30 minutes to get to the show, park and get seated. About half way there I just lost it. Just dropped him off at home and we had a huge fight. Am sitting in my car wondering why men just don't get it. I'm so fed up with life these days.


----------



## Conceive81

horseypants said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> He doesn't want to do it, I get it... He doesn't want to find something is wrong with what defines him as a man. But like I told him tonight, we both want a baby, yet I'm the only one taking meds and undergoing tests and getting poked and prodded.... He needs to step up. We are actually fighting right now and I'm sleeping on the couch.
> 
> sorry s_love. mine slept on the couch last night. we had a fight involving him eating the last bag of trader joe's coconut without telling me. i cried my EYES out and told him I'll never get to have a baby because he stesses me out. then this morning i kept dreaming he came into the room and said goodbye before leaving but he never actually did. good times.Click to expand...

Ugh, why are men so insensitive sometimes. Our fight turned in to world war III. Mine would never sleep on the couch either, he says he will never sleep apart, so I just end up staying away from him when he's insensitive.

I'll just say this, there is no way in HELL they could put through what we go through. No way. And you know what, if he ate the last bag of trader joe's coconut, he should have gone out and gotten more. That pisses me off. I'm always picking stuff up for hubby when I'm half dead after work and then he sulks when something isn't there that he finished. UGH! I'm so done with all of it tonight.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> He doesn't want to do it, I get it... He doesn't want to find something is wrong with what defines him as a man. But like I told him tonight, we both want a baby, yet I'm the only one taking meds and undergoing tests and getting poked and prodded.... He needs to step up. We are actually fighting right now and I'm sleeping on the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry :( heck make him sleep on the couch! Why don't you just take control and make the appointment for him and say this is when your going and that's final!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it's so much easier to just get up and go to the couch myself lol. I would totally make the appt for him but it has to be cleared by his chain of command so I can't. Lol it's pretty much going to be him, his gunny, his capt and major sitting around and deciding when he can goClick to expand...

That really sucks that he has to go through all those approvals...I would probably take my time too.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive i'm sorry about the fight :( ugh men are ridiculous! I always say that they can't handle half of what we do! I feel like i'm a robot working full time, clean, cook, wash clothes, shop, depressed etc... I totally hear what your saying.

So I had a dream last night that I had a baby boy via c section and he was so cute and was 8lbs but I kept forgetting to feed him lol ugh then I woke up so sad.


----------



## Chris_25

I'm in the worst mood ever! This pms is horrible! So now the nurse called me today to tell me she found my progesterone level and it was 2.6 and that I did ovulate. So I said why did the other nurse tell me I didn't? WTF is going on here with these people!


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> I'm in the worst mood ever! This pms is horrible! So now the nurse called me today to tell me she found my progesterone level and it was 2.6 and that I did ovulate. So I said why did the other nurse tell me I didn't? WTF is going on here with these people!

Wait now Im confused... I thought anything under 5 meant you didnt ovulate?All these numbers and every nurse and doctor tells you something different... geez! Im sorry hun, I know its frustrating!

Well hubby finally made his appt for Tuesday. Fingers crossed we dont get bad news, although Im sure we will because thats all we ever get.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the worst mood ever! This pms is horrible! So now the nurse called me today to tell me she found my progesterone level and it was 2.6 and that I did ovulate. So I said why did the other nurse tell me I didn't? WTF is going on here with these people!
> 
> Wait now Im confused... I thought anything under 5 meant you didnt ovulate?All these numbers and every nurse and doctor tells you something different... geez! Im sorry hun, I know its frustrating!
> 
> Well hubby finally made his appt for Tuesday. Fingers crossed we dont get bad news, although Im sure we will because thats all we ever get.Click to expand...


That's exactly what I thought! She said maybe I ovulated the day before the blood work? And the other nurse last week said that i didn't and my levels were really low and I might get my period any day. Well it's a week later and if I did ovulate late then that means I won't get my period till the end of next week and today is CD29 and I have cramps. I'm just mad that these damn nurses don't tell you the right things.

That's great news he made his appt! It will work out, don't worry and they will help him with whatever he needs to do.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the worst mood ever! This pms is horrible! So now the nurse called me today to tell me she found my progesterone level and it was 2.6 and that I did ovulate. So I said why did the other nurse tell me I didn't? WTF is going on here with these people!
> 
> Wait now Im confused... I thought anything under 5 meant you didnt ovulate?All these numbers and every nurse and doctor tells you something different... geez! Im sorry hun, I know its frustrating!
> 
> Well hubby finally made his appt for Tuesday. Fingers crossed we dont get bad news, although Im sure we will because thats all we ever get.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I thought! She said maybe I ovulated the day before the blood work? And the other nurse last week said that i didn't and my levels were really low and I might get my period any day. Well it's a week later and if I did ovulate late then that means I won't get my period till the end of next week and today is CD29 and I have cramps. I'm just mad that these damn nurses don't tell you the right things.
> 
> That's great news he made his appt! It will work out, don't worry and they will help him with whatever he needs to do.Click to expand...

I'm sorry hon. Sounds like that office is not very organized. Is there any way you can ask to see the dr to go over your results vs listening to these airheads?


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the worst mood ever! This pms is horrible! So now the nurse called me today to tell me she found my progesterone level and it was 2.6 and that I did ovulate. So I said why did the other nurse tell me I didn't? WTF is going on here with these people!
> 
> Wait now Im confused... I thought anything under 5 meant you didnt ovulate?All these numbers and every nurse and doctor tells you something different... geez! Im sorry hun, I know its frustrating!
> 
> Well hubby finally made his appt for Tuesday. Fingers crossed we dont get bad news, although Im sure we will because thats all we ever get.Click to expand...

That's great that he doesn't have to wait too long hon! I'm so happy. I'm praying for all of us. Things will most likely move quickly after this!


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the worst mood ever! This pms is horrible! So now the nurse called me today to tell me she found my progesterone level and it was 2.6 and that I did ovulate. So I said why did the other nurse tell me I didn't? WTF is going on here with these people!
> 
> Wait now Im confused... I thought anything under 5 meant you didnt ovulate?All these numbers and every nurse and doctor tells you something different... geez! Im sorry hun, I know its frustrating!
> 
> Well hubby finally made his appt for Tuesday. Fingers crossed we dont get bad news, although Im sure we will because thats all we ever get.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I thought! She said maybe I ovulated the day before the blood work? And the other nurse last week said that i didn't and my levels were really low and I might get my period any day. Well it's a week later and if I did ovulate late then that means I won't get my period till the end of next week and today is CD29 and I have cramps. I'm just mad that these damn nurses don't tell you the right things.
> 
> That's great news he made his appt! It will work out, don't worry and they will help him with whatever he needs to do.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry hon. Sounds like that office is not very organized. Is there any way you can ask to see the dr to go over your results vs listening to these airheads?Click to expand...



I'm not even bothering with them anymore. I'll just show the new RE next month all my results.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the worst mood ever! This pms is horrible! So now the nurse called me today to tell me she found my progesterone level and it was 2.6 and that I did ovulate. So I said why did the other nurse tell me I didn't? WTF is going on here with these people!
> 
> Wait now Im confused... I thought anything under 5 meant you didnt ovulate?All these numbers and every nurse and doctor tells you something different... geez! Im sorry hun, I know its frustrating!
> 
> Well hubby finally made his appt for Tuesday. Fingers crossed we dont get bad news, although Im sure we will because thats all we ever get.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I thought! She said maybe I ovulated the day before the blood work? And the other nurse last week said that i didn't and my levels were really low and I might get my period any day. Well it's a week later and if I did ovulate late then that means I won't get my period till the end of next week and today is CD29 and I have cramps. I'm just mad that these damn nurses don't tell you the right things.
> 
> That's great news he made his appt! It will work out, don't worry and they will help him with whatever he needs to do.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry hon. Sounds like that office is not very organized. Is there any way you can ask to see the dr to go over your results vs listening to these airheads?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even bothering with them anymore. I'll just show the new RE next month all my results.Click to expand...

That's a good plan. AF just showed up. The only thing I can seem to count on these days is her showing up. Well good news is I go for my baseline appt in an hour and start the process. 2 weeks till iui if all looks good!


----------



## horseypants

haha conceive. i just asked him to TELL me when he opens the last of something, or eats something that is part of a dinner plan, where despite the fact that i too work full time, i manage to go shopping and get all the ingredients for a special thing, then COOK for hiim. ugh. he has the day off from work today and im sure will do all self serving stuff. when i have time off, i do things for BOTH of us. MEN!!!!!!!!!!! ..yeah, forget asking him to go shopping. LOL his head would explode if he had to do it, yet somehow he doesnt get what a huge favor im doing when i do all of that stuff!

ugh. ww3. been there. i HATE it that something you planned like that could have been so special but was RUINED. sorry if im over the top but im serious! i HATE that. i love it that your OH refuses to sleep on the couch so you wont be apart though. that is adorable. -i was surprised actually that mine did cooperate and sleep on the couch, not cause he wants so dearly to be near me but because he acts like he is more entitled to the house and the bedroom than me and is usually the one perfectly comfy while im threatening to leave 

anyway, we made up yesterday. then this morning, more slight bickering. fingers crossed for a good weekend for all of us.

...

i just read af showed up for you :hugs: wow. appointment then iui. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the worst mood ever! This pms is horrible! So now the nurse called me today to tell me she found my progesterone level and it was 2.6 and that I did ovulate. So I said why did the other nurse tell me I didn't? WTF is going on here with these people!
> 
> Wait now Im confused... I thought anything under 5 meant you didnt ovulate?All these numbers and every nurse and doctor tells you something different... geez! Im sorry hun, I know its frustrating!
> 
> Well hubby finally made his appt for Tuesday. Fingers crossed we dont get bad news, although Im sure we will because thats all we ever get.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I thought! She said maybe I ovulated the day before the blood work? And the other nurse last week said that i didn't and my levels were really low and I might get my period any day. Well it's a week later and if I did ovulate late then that means I won't get my period till the end of next week and today is CD29 and I have cramps. I'm just mad that these damn nurses don't tell you the right things.
> 
> That's great news he made his appt! It will work out, don't worry and they will help him with whatever he needs to do.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry hon. Sounds like that office is not very organized. Is there any way you can ask to see the dr to go over your results vs listening to these airheads?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even bothering with them anymore. I'll just show the new RE next month all my results.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good plan. AF just showed up. The only thing I can seem to count on these days is her showing up. Well good news is I go for my baseline appt in an hour and start the process. 2 weeks till iui if all looks good!Click to expand...



Ugh I'm sorry! Well now hopefully good things will start happening!


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the worst mood ever! This pms is horrible! So now the nurse called me today to tell me she found my progesterone level and it was 2.6 and that I did ovulate. So I said why did the other nurse tell me I didn't? WTF is going on here with these people!
> 
> Wait now Im confused... I thought anything under 5 meant you didnt ovulate?All these numbers and every nurse and doctor tells you something different... geez! Im sorry hun, I know its frustrating!
> 
> Well hubby finally made his appt for Tuesday. Fingers crossed we dont get bad news, although Im sure we will because thats all we ever get.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I thought! She said maybe I ovulated the day before the blood work? And the other nurse last week said that i didn't and my levels were really low and I might get my period any day. Well it's a week later and if I did ovulate late then that means I won't get my period till the end of next week and today is CD29 and I have cramps. I'm just mad that these damn nurses don't tell you the right things.
> 
> That's great news he made his appt! It will work out, don't worry and they will help him with whatever he needs to do.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry hon. Sounds like that office is not very organized. Is there any way you can ask to see the dr to go over your results vs listening to these airheads?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even bothering with them anymore. I'll just show the new RE next month all my results.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good plan. AF just showed up. The only thing I can seem to count on these days is her showing up. Well good news is I go for my baseline appt in an hour and start the process. 2 weeks till iui if all looks good!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I'm sorry! Well now hopefully good things will start happening!Click to expand...

Well ladies, the ovaries are ready to go. I start injecting on Sunday and go in for an ultrasound next Friday.


----------



## aknqtpie

Love - Glad he made his appointment and can get in so quickly. Don't think of it as "something bad will happen" think of it as... "we will try to figure out how to move forward" 

Chris - Sounds like your doctors office has some communication issues... 

Conceive - Glad you are ready to kick off the process!!! :)

AFM - DH and I finally BD'd last night.. woohoo.. officially TTC now.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Love - Glad he made his appointment and can get in so quickly. Don't think of it as "something bad will happen" think of it as... "we will try to figure out how to move forward"
> 
> Chris - Sounds like your doctors office has some communication issues...
> 
> Conceive - Glad you are ready to kick off the process!!! :)
> 
> AFM - DH and I finally BD'd last night.. woohoo.. officially TTC now.

Yay! Welcome back to the crazy game!!


Conceive- good luck! Keep us updated on the process. I'm def interested in knowing everything since I think that's our next move next month!


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Love - Glad he made his appointment and can get in so quickly. Don't think of it as "something bad will happen" think of it as... "we will try to figure out how to move forward"
> 
> Chris - Sounds like your doctors office has some communication issues...
> 
> Conceive - Glad you are ready to kick off the process!!! :)
> 
> AFM - DH and I finally BD'd last night.. woohoo.. officially TTC now.


Awesome on the BD! Even more awesome that you are back at it. Go girl.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Love - Glad he made his appointment and can get in so quickly. Don't think of it as "something bad will happen" think of it as... "we will try to figure out how to move forward"
> 
> Chris - Sounds like your doctors office has some communication issues...
> 
> Conceive - Glad you are ready to kick off the process!!! :)
> 
> AFM - DH and I finally BD'd last night.. woohoo.. officially TTC now.
> 
> Yay! Welcome back to the crazy game!!
> 
> 
> Conceive- good luck! Keep us updated on the process. I'm def interested in knowing everything since I think that's our next move next month!Click to expand...

You got it. I will give you all so much detail you will most probably cringe :)


----------



## s_love

Lol awesome. I'm ready!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Lol awesome. I'm ready!

So I will stay true to my word and give you some detail on today's visit. First off, hubby and I fought last night so it was an awkward morning. The fact that AF showed up tells me I may have been more ticked off than usual last night. Although I am usually very very patient and lately, with all the crap at work and the fact that sometimes he is an overgrown teenager, I lose my cool.

Anyway, we got there and since I had just gotten my period, I had no idea how they would do the ultrasound...were they going to do it while I'm on it intra-vaginally? Oh dear lord. What I love about the team at this office is, someone is always taking care of you. The nurse asked me a few questions, said it was great my period started on time and then the RE came in to do the intra vaginal ultrasound. I felt awkward since I started my period but she was so nice about it..and also is for some reason in love with Canadians (which makes me even happier, since I am one!).

Anyway, the ultrasound showed my two ovaries with immature follicles and she counted about 8 and said they looked fantastic, no cysts or anything odd looking. From there, the nurse gave me a course on how to do the injectibles in very simple, easy to understand terms..also, she even had a little dummy tummy to show me how to pinch, etc. She then called me after I left to confirm my appointment for next Friday and my dosage. My dosage is going to be two powder viles of Bravelle for two nights and then 1 powder vile for the next 4 days until I see the RE again on Friday. No matter what the amount of powder you use, you always mix it with 1 ml of solution. I am not sure when I will be introducing the Menopur yet or the antagon but that will all depend on the ultrasound. I'm suspecting the trigger will probably be around day 14. I did ask about number of follicles since I had about 7 on Clomid, although only one of them was 17mm. She said that's why they adjust the bravelle if needed and do ultrasounds every few days.

Other thing I learned is that they weren't too pleased with the way the lab had reported my hubby's SA results and she wanted another one from a lab specializing in fertility, so he's going in to do that next Friday. That said, we have another fun filled fertility day next Friday :)

The nurse then told me that she did these injectibles herself because she had donated eggs and that she sees it work plenty the first time. Fingers crossed.

Feeling better about all this tonight...although while we were at lunch I still sort of felt like I wish this could all be natural, like in the movies. Too much to ask?


----------



## s_love

Not too much to ask at all!! According me to at least!!but according to the universe... Yeah waaaaaay too much, out of the damn question! I feel the same way.

I'm glad you're telling me details, I have no idea what to expect. I can only hope my experience is as organized and easy as yours sounds. I really wish I could fast forward and start my process already.

So AF cramps are in full swing. I feel just awful, and a huge headache to boot. Sometimes I hate being a woman.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Not too much to ask at all!! According me to at least!!but according to the universe... Yeah waaaaaay too much, out of the damn question! I feel the same way.
> 
> I'm glad you're telling me details, I have no idea what to expect. I can only hope my experience is as organized and easy as yours sounds. I really wish I could fast forward and start my process already.
> 
> So AF cramps are in full swing. I feel just awful, and a huge headache to boot. Sometimes I hate being a woman.

Ya, you're right. I guess some things may be easy for us vs. what is easier for others, right?

This office had mixed reviews when I had Googled them, but I did see quite a few positive results. What I do like about this doctor is that she seems very sharp and on top of her game...also, I really like the gals in the front office, they make you feel welcome, unlike my last ob-gyn, I DID NOT like that office.

Like I said before, there is a God and I am praying hard. This will happen. Keep on saying what you want out loud and it will happen, I know it will.


----------



## Coolstar

Hi ladies I have been little busy last few days and I had to jump many posts.
Chris, I m sorry for your low progesterone.
Conceive, wish u all the luck for iui.
I had gone for 2nd opinion and the doc gave me lots of blood test and ultrasound.well seems I have a big cyst.it is not poly but endo cyst.I don't know exactly what it is.the doc thinks I have hormonal problem,cyst and maybe I don't have left tube.not sure.I m not sad so used to bad news.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> Hi ladies I have been little busy last few days and I had to jump many posts.
> Chris, I m sorry for your low progesterone.
> Conceive, wish u all the luck for iui.
> I had gone for 2nd opinion and the doc gave me lots of blood test and ultrasound.well seems I have a big cyst.it is not poly but endo cyst.I don't know exactly what it is.the doc thinks I have hormonal problem,cyst and maybe I don't have left tube.not sure.I m not sad so used to bad news.

Cool I'm sorry. I know it feels like we get numb to bad news, we hear it so much. Have you had surgery or anything that would cause you to have no left tube? Or are you like me and it was just never there? We can start a club... No left tubers lol. No, I know it's a lot to take in when you find out you're not "complete". :hugs:

Well I had hubby buy me HPT while he was at the store last night since doctor is making me POAS Monday. Well I thought what the hell and tested this morning - 8dpo. Bfn of course. I told hubby and he looked at me and laughed and said "honestly, did you fucking expect anything else?" Then went to smoke a cig. I think he's getting bitter about TTC too. But he's right, don't even know why I bothered.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I have been little busy last few days and I had to jump many posts.
> Chris, I m sorry for your low progesterone.
> Conceive, wish u all the luck for iui.
> I had gone for 2nd opinion and the doc gave me lots of blood test and ultrasound.well seems I have a big cyst.it is not poly but endo cyst.I don't know exactly what it is.the doc thinks I have hormonal problem,cyst and maybe I don't have left tube.not sure.I m not sad so used to bad news.
> 
> Cool I'm sorry. I know it feels like we get numb to bad news, we hear it so much. Have you had surgery or anything that would cause you to have no left tube? Or are you like me and it was just never there? We can start a club... No left tubers lol. No, I know it's a lot to take in when you find out you're not "complete". :hugs:
> 
> Well I had hubby buy me HPT while he was at the store last night since doctor is making me POAS Monday. Well I thought what. the hell and tested this morning - 8dpo. Bfn of course. I told hubby and he looked at me and laughed and said "honestly, did you fucking expect anything else?" Then went to smoke a cig. I think he's getting bitter about TTC too. But he's right, don't even know why I bothered.Click to expand...

Love, I never had a surgery.The doc who did the ultrasound thinks since my cyst is so big it has damaged my tubes but for that I have to do another test to check my tubes.I m sorry for the BFN :hugs:.I know every cycle no matter what still we hope a little for a miracle.I m so fed up,u won't believe not a single drop of tear rolled when I came to know about my cyst.


----------



## s_love

Thanks. Yeah I guess I was holding out for a tiny miracle but I shouldn't. No tears this time, defiantly still pissed me off some. Hubby and I are going running... I'm always scared that working out hard is going to fuck up something in my cycle or throw something off hormone balance wise... But I'm tired of being scared. I don't care anymore. What I was doing before wasn't working so fuck it. 

Still pissy if you can't tell :haha:

Well it's 8dpo... Headache, cramps, no cm of any kind, low and hard cervix... I'm def out. Oh we'll on to another disappointing cycle of just Clomid I guess. 

Cool- what test are they doing for your tubes? Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## sadangel777

Guys, I'm so sorry to hear what you're (still) going through. :hugs:

I wish I could do something to give you all bfps. :cry:

I still think drinking helps, because I never used to drink and everyone else I talked to (i.e. older married couples with more than a few kids) said things like, 'It was the Jack' or 'It was that second shot of tequila!' Seems as though drunken romps tend to result in that a lot ...

I'm thinking about you all and I hope it gets better soon. :flower:


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> Guys, I'm so sorry to hear what you're (still) going through. :hugs:
> 
> I wish I could do something to give you all bfps. :cry:
> 
> I still think drinking helps, because I never used to drink and everyone else I talked to (i.e. older married couples with more than a few kids) said things like, 'It was the Jack' or 'It was that second shot of tequila!' Seems as though drunken romps tend to result in that a lot ...
> 
> I'm thinking about you all and I hope it gets better soon. :flower:

Lol I drink wine and vodka and cranberry all the time! Lol if it was drinking it should have worked by now!


----------



## aknqtpie

Love - I wouldn't worry about working out too hard. I think it is more the people who are hardcore training for marathons that affect fertility. I have heard that exercise is actually good for TTC. 

Cool - I am sorry about the cyst.. .what are your next steps?


----------



## s_love

What's up with you ladies tonight? Me and hubby had a great day. We went on a run, played at the tide polls and then went to lunch on the bay. 

So proud of myself, went 2 miles (of course it was downhill :winkwink: ) without stopping. I'm tired as hell right now but it feels good.


----------



## Coolstar

I will have a follow up with Doc soon.I m yet to get my blood result.I have a feeling even those results won't be good,since nothing good happens.I will update u ladies after my appointment.so pissed off right now.
Love, its good that u had a good time.even I have started with my regular life.can't keep my life on hold anymore.
Aqnqtpie,I have no clue about my next step.will update after my appointment.


----------



## Chris_25

Akn- so happy your back in the game! 

Cool- I'm so sorry about the cyst :( is the cyst on your ovary? When was the last time they did an ultrasound that they are just finding this now? 

Conceive- I wish you luck and glad you found comfort in that clinic! I also felt awkward when they did a baseline ultrasound with my period when I did iui. I was like Um ok


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> What's up with you ladies tonight? Me and hubby had a great day. We went on a run, played at the tide polls and then went to lunch on the bay.
> 
> So proud of myself, went 2 miles (of course it was downhill :winkwink: ) without stopping. I'm tired as hell right now but it feels good.

Yay go you. Glad you had a good day! I wish you can drag my ass along! I walk a flight of stairs and can't breathe


----------



## Chris_25

Thanks angel :) I've tried all the tricks in the book I guess the solution is to get hypnotized and forget this whole process! Lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Love - I always feel so good after I work out


----------



## s_love

Yes ma'am it does! I'm tired of holding back. Not until my doctor specifically tells me not to do stuff am I not going to do it. 

Tonight we had pizza, cocktails, and ice cream! About to settle in and play Xbox with a group of like 10 friends. Should be fun!


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Akn- so happy your back in the game!
> 
> Cool- I'm so sorry about the cyst :( is the cyst on your ovary? When was the last time they did an ultrasound that they are just finding this now?
> 
> Conceive- I wish you luck and glad you found comfort in that clinic! I also felt awkward when they did a baseline ultrasound with my period when I did iui. I was like Um ok

Chris, yes the cyst is on my left ovary.I just did an ultrasound yesterday and found out.my right ovary is fine but I guess due to harmonal imbalances I m not ovulating from my right side also.:cry: the doc told me I should experience pain but I don' havee any symptoms.


----------



## Coolstar

Love, I like your idea of starting a club of No left tube LOL.I was just thinking luckily God gave all ladies 2 ovaries.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> Love, I like your idea of starting a club of No left tube LOL.I was just thinking luckily God gave all ladies 2 ovaries.

We can make thirst and everything!!! My doctor told me that the tue on the opposite side can pick up the released egg about 33% of the time. I hope they can get you ovulating!


----------



## s_love

Holy shit I'm just going to go off the deep end! On another thread some lady had her daughter 3 months ago and just got her bfp this morning for her second!! This is so not fucking fair. I quit. I hate this shit. Like I'm so angry and jealous I want to hit something!


----------



## aknqtpie

Go shoot some mofos in COD...


----------



## Coolstar

I just did some research on my cyst n seems IVF is the only way.I am so sad n depressed right now.


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> I just did some research on my cyst n seems IVF is the only way.I am so sad n depressed right now.

Theres nothing they can do... surgery? They are ovarian cysts but why is IVF the only way?


Dude is it awful when that lady wrote she got her BFP that I wanted to reply with "Congrats you greedy bitch." Lol I mean I didnt write that and I never woud but it would make me feel better if I could.


----------



## Chris_25

Cool- I get ovarian cysts all the time I even had one removed once. I'm sure there is something they can do to remove it. 

Love- that's totally insane! I can't even deal!

I just had a meltdown I take all my frustrations out on my mother and I got into a fight with her. I can't take this anymore why the fuck am I being tortured so much? What the fuck did I do so bad in life? Or maybe that's the problem I have to be bad and a damn crackhead


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Cool- I get ovarian cysts all the time I even had one removed once. I'm sure there is something they can do to remove it.
> 
> Love- that's totally insane! I can't even deal!
> 
> I just had a meltdown I take all my frustrations out on my mother and I got into a fight with her. I can't take this anymore why the fuck am I being tortured so much? What the fuck did I do so bad in life? Or maybe that's the problem I have to be bad and a damn crackhead

Girl I've had that same thought. Like I'm a good person, and I can't get 1 simple thing... Maybe if I start fucking up ill get what I want.

I seriously think I got so mad I made myself sick last night. I feel absolutely awful this morning... Still angry. Also knowing I have to POAS tomorrow and its not my choice is fueling my fire.

Watching the niners and falcons... First off, Zac Brown Band is one of my favorite bands so them doing the national anthem made me happy and second my hubby came walking out if the bathroom while they were singing and he had to snap to attention. It's so hilarious seeing him stand at attention in our house... In his underwear lol.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Cool- I get ovarian cysts all the time I even had one removed once. I'm sure there is something they can do to remove it.
> 
> Love- that's totally insane! I can't even deal!
> 
> I just had a meltdown I take all my frustrations out on my mother and I got into a fight with her. I can't take this anymore why the fuck am I being tortured so much? What the fuck did I do so bad in life? Or maybe that's the problem I have to be bad and a damn crackhead
> 
> Girl I've had that same thought. Like I'm a good person, and I can't get 1 simple thing... Maybe if I start fucking up ill get what I want.
> 
> I seriously think I got so mad I made myself sick last night. I feel absolutely awful this morning... Still angry. Also knowing I have to POAS tomorrow and its not my choice is fueling my fire.
> 
> Watching the niners and falcons... First off, Zac Brown Band is one of my favorite bands so them doing the national anthem made me happy and second my hubby came walking out if the bathroom while they were singing and he had to snap to attention. It's so hilarious seeing him stand at attention in our house... In his underwear lol.Click to expand...

Thanks for making me laugh lol that's so funny.

Wait why do u have to test again tomorrow?


----------



## s_love

Doctor wants me to test tomorrow. Except I thought he just wanted me to POAS and call, I registered to his message and he wants me to go in and do a pregnancy test so they can have it on file before he starts my next Clomid round at a higher dosage. So I actually have to go to the lab at the medical center tomorrow... :growlmad:


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Doctor wants me to test tomorrow. Except I thought he just wanted me to POAS and call, I registered to his message and he wants me to go in and do a pregnancy test so they can have it on file before he starts my next Clomid round at a higher dosage. So I actually have to go to the lab at the medical center tomorrow... :growlmad:

Hmm, I don't see that as a bad thing though. Glad that he wants to follow you closely.


----------



## s_love

But I know AF is around the corner, not sure why I hate to test when she will be here in a couple days. It's like he wants me to get disappointed, even though he made it clear when he called about my progesterone tests results that it wasn't likely I'd get pregnant this month. And it's not like they monitor me closely during my cycle... They just give me the Clomid and I'm on my own until I have to call and ask for more.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> But I know AF is around the corner, not sure why I hate to test when she will be here in a couple days. It's like he wants me to get disappointed, even though he made it clear when he called about my progesterone tests results that it wasn't likely I'd get pregnant this month. And it's not like they monitor me closely during my cycle... They just give me the Clomid and I'm on my own until I have to call and ask for more.

I hear you, but did he give you a reason? Maybe they need it on file for insurance reasons in order to move you forward to IUI?


----------



## Conceive81

I had my first injection today. I was all geared up to go with hubby and then as I flipped the needle towards my belly I couldn't do it! I had total anxiety! Hubby did it and I didn't feel a thing. It's so odd to point a needle to yourself. He'll be coming home from work early all week to do it for me. Thank GOD.


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive - It is hard, but I used to have to give myself shots.. I did it in the thigh though, so that was better...

Love - WHY DID THE NINERS WIN?????? Sooo mad. lol... Stupid Harbowl... Imagining anyone snapping to attention in their skivvys sounds hilarious. 

Waiting to O.. hoping I do..


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> But I know AF is around the corner, not sure why I hate to test when she will be here in a couple days. It's like he wants me to get disappointed, even though he made it clear when he called about my progesterone tests results that it wasn't likely I'd get pregnant this month. And it's not like they monitor me closely during my cycle... They just give me the Clomid and I'm on my own until I have to call and ask for more.
> 
> I hear you, but did he give you a reason? Maybe they need it on file for insurance reasons in order to move you forward to IUI?Click to expand...

Conceive- I honestly don't know what the reasoning is except that within this office I've seen 4 different doctors and 3 residents working under them. I think they each have a plan and don't coordinate. Tomorrow when I call with my negative results I'm going to ask, because I'm tired of this run around shit.

I think I might have anxiety too about sticking myself. I remember sometimes my brother in law would let me give him his diabetes insulin shot, I thought it was so cool! Lol

Aknqtpie- I know! I was so disappointed! Hubby wasulling for niners and rubbed it in my face! Lol but I am super excited the ravens stomped the pats! Guess I'm going for the ravens this Super Bowl! Lol I thought underpants standing at attention was awesome too. I tried to get a pic but he got mad lol.


So I threw my Xbox controller because I got pissed and broke it :haha: I'm an idiot lol. Also hubby and I are having movie night. We went to Redbox and we always pick out awful scary movies. So hubby went by himself and picked a movie called "The Devils Angel"... Never heard of it, didn't read the description. First scene is an infertility specialist talking about getting women pregnant and then her having a romantic night and peeing on a stick... What the hell are the odds of that!? It's like the universe saying "nope, you can't escape and stop thinking about it!"


----------



## aknqtpie

That sounds like some horrible horror movie. 

Just watched this weeks Modern Family and they had their baby... I'm like I want a baby!!!!


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> That sounds like some horrible horror movie.
> 
> Just watched this weeks Modern Family and they had their baby... I'm like I want a baby!!!!

Did they!? I haven't watched the past few. Awww not fair, I want one!!

Yeah this movie, they are doing a cloning study and the doctor lady can't get pregnant so she stole one of the cloned embryos and apparently did an IVF procedure on herself in the bathroom and something went wrong with all the other fetuses/embryos or the babies didn't live after birth except hers... And then its flash forward 7 years its like a post apocalyptic world and her on has magic powers... It's absolutely awful. We couldn't even finish it.


----------



## aknqtpie

Did she give birth to the antichrist?? I hate horror movies... But especially hate horrible ones..


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Did she give birth to the antichrist?? I hate horror movies... But especially hate horrible ones..

Oh we'll apparently they cloned Jesus.... She gave birth to another baby Jesus. I love horror movies, my favorite genre, lol and I don't care how horrible or cheesy it is I will give it a try. But really this one was awful. Just awful.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Cool- I get ovarian cysts all the time I even had one removed once. I'm sure there is something they can do to remove it.
> 
> Love- that's totally insane! I can't even deal!
> 
> I just had a meltdown I take all my frustrations out on my mother and I got into a fight with her. I can't take this anymore why the fuck am I being tortured so much? What the fuck did I do so bad in life? Or maybe that's the problem I have to be bad and a damn crackhead

After I get my blood report I need to go for a follow up.I did some research and many ladies wrote they had to do IVF after having endocyst.I m praying that I don't need IVF.What kind of cyst do u have? I exactly know what u r going through.I feel sad n miserable most of the time.why can't our life be little easier :cry:


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> I just did some research on my cyst n seems IVF is the only way.I am so sad n depressed right now.
> 
> Theres nothing they can do... surgery? They are ovarian cysts but why is IVF the only way?
> 
> 
> Dude is it awful when that lady wrote she got her BFP that I wanted to reply with "Congrats you greedy bitch." Lol I mean I didnt write that and I never woud but it would make me feel better if I could.Click to expand...

I read that if the cyst is big then they have to remove the ovaries.I just pray that I don't have to remove my left ovary.


----------



## s_love

Cool- FXed for you that it doesn't come to that. How big is your cyst?

Well ladies I tested this morning, and guess what..... Yup, bfn as always. Surprise mother fucking surprise. Gotta call my doctor. I'll let y'all know what he says.


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: Hopefully they will let you do iui this cycle.


----------



## s_love

Apparently the office is closed. I've been calling every 10 minutes for the past 2 hours. I fucking hate ppl. 

On a happier note, going to the fun range with hubby.


----------



## aknqtpie

Damn holidays.. 

I started AF today.. at least I am going to assume it is AF since it has been 2 weeks since D&C, and I haven't bled since CD3.


----------



## Conceive81

I'm sorry everyone seems to be having a hard time. I am thinking of everyone and hoping we have a better month next month.

Love, sorry about your bfn, and the fact that you had to see yet another bfn. I know that hurts.

aknqtpie, happy to hear af showed up and that you are back on track.


----------



## Conceive81

Bummer. I can feel how sad everyone is tonight. Let me know that you all are ok. 

This may sound silly but I am afraid of the trigger shot because it says it should be administered intramuscular...I HATE that. I've read many have done it subq. The brand is pregnyl...

Second day of injectibles today. So far so good, just a little bloated. 
Someone start chatting soon, I miss the ramblings :(


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Apparently the office is closed. I've been calling every 10 minutes for the past 2 hours. I fucking hate ppl.
> 
> On a happier note, going to the fun range with hubby.

What is the fun range? Good luck for tomorrow hon. Hope you get some direction.

I work in the field of people and lately I'm hating them too which makes me feel guilty and jaded, I hear you. This whole experience has made me feel inadequate and cynical, u know?


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Damn holidays..
> 
> I started AF today.. at least I am going to assume it is AF since it has been 2 weeks since D&C, and I haven't bled since CD3.

My d&c was eons ago but I do remember it being a few weeks after. If the flow is decent for more than a day I would think it is. Can you go in for an ultrasound?


----------



## s_love

Sorry I meant gun range not fun range... although it was fun and stress releiving. We actually bought another handgun. A Beretta PX4 Storm. Dont know how you ladies feel about guns but Ive grown up with them my entire life. My dad is a cop, been on the force 32 years. 

So still no AF today.. no cramps or any signs shes coming either. I fucking hate my body. Called my doctors office again today, left 3 messages and the nurse at the front desk pretty much told me shes already passed my message on and I need to stop calling.

Hubby went to the urologist today and the doctor thinks its Varicoceles so he sent him to get an ultrasound... oh but the fucking Naval hospital sucks dick and they cant give him an ultrasound for another fucking week... so hooray we get to continue to drag this out and push it back and wait and wait wait. If it is Varicoceles then he gets surgery to correct it, if not they will discuss options and he will be placed in a group study about how being a fucking pack a day smoker hurts fertiltiy. Ya know, if its the smoking thing I am going to be so pissed. I asked him to cut back, doctors have asked him to cut back, but hes fucking selfish and wont. Ive made so many changes to my lifestyle and diet and he cant do 1 thing?

Seriously, Im l l <-- this close to being done with this whole process. Nothing is ever easy and quick. Ive run out of patience and "give a fuck". I deleted 19 ppl from my facebook this morning. All expecting, just had kids or always post pics of their kids with dumb fucking captions.

And now my husband is mad at me because Im frustrated and started crying. Great day.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Sorry I meant gun range not fun range... although it was fun and stress releiving. We actually bought another handgun. A Beretta PX4 Storm. Dont know how you ladies feel about guns but Ive grown up with them my entire life. My dad is a cop, been on the force 32 years.
> 
> So still no AF today.. no cramps or any signs shes coming either. I fucking hate my body. Called my doctors office again today, left 3 messages and the nurse at the front desk pretty much told me shes already passed my message on and I need to stop calling.
> 
> Hubby went to the urologist today and the doctor thinks its Varicoceles so he sent him to get an ultrasound... oh but the fucking Naval hospital sucks dick and they cant give him an ultrasound for another fucking week... so hooray we get to continue to drag this out and push it back and wait and wait wait. If it is Varicoceles then he gets surgery to correct it, if not they will discuss options and he will be placed in a group study about how being a fucking pack a day smoker hurts fertiltiy. Ya know, if its the smoking thing I am going to be so pissed. I asked him to cut back, doctors have asked him to cut back, but hes fucking selfish and wont. Ive made so many changes to my lifestyle and diet and he cant do 1 thing?
> 
> Seriously, Im l l <-- this close to being done with this whole process. Nothing is ever easy and quick. Ive run out of patience and "give a fuck". I deleted 19 ppl from my facebook this morning. All expecting, just had kids or always post pics of their kids with dumb fucking captions.
> 
> And now my husband is mad at me because Im frustrated and started crying. Great day.

 
Shoot. I'm sorry to hear about all this. I find it easier to deal with stress when I compartmentalize and break them down. Here's my two cents:

So #1, your period hasnt started yet and the dr hasnt called you back. You need to get an appointment, can you do that? That way you can run all your questions through at once instead of going through the nurse who obviously isnt the brightest.

#2 Hubby might have Varicoceles and ultrasound is next week. That really isnt that bad, honestly. When I was in Canada I had to wait 5 months for an MRI and I could barely move my neck. 

#3 Hubby may have caused this by smoking and lifestyle habits. Ok, being an on and off smoker in my past, its really hard to quit and Im not saying what hes doing is fair, because its not, but he obviously needs some help to quit. This does not mean that you can not have a baby together though, it means you are finally getting answers, and truth hurts sometimes, but as far as the wait, youre not in bad shape in my opinion.

#4 Hubby is pissy because you are a little emotional. And so what. Dude, I went bat shit crazy on mine for being a few minutes late last week because he has been driving me crazy for all kinds of other little things in the past. We all deal differently and it sounds like you guys need to have a few more heart to hearts or maybe even some counseling, it can really help you through this. We had to go for some at one point because we did marry young and he just wasnt getting certain things and I had had it. But you need to work at it, dont give up honey.

I hope my two cents helped. Ive been through a hell of a lot in the past couple years and learned a lot, am passing on what helped me out of my mess. If you guys get your answers and know what you are dealing with and decide to forget about the healthcare policy/system youre in, you can always save up and go the cash route. Where there is a will there is a way. You are obviously bright and kind, youll figure it out.


----------



## s_love

Yeah when someone else breaks it down its easier to handle. There's just some other things with school and friends/family (not pregnancy related) that's stressing me out and it all came out at once.

Here is what your break downs had me thinking:
1. About the appt. every time I ask to make an appt, my doctor(s) - since I keep getting passed around!- call me and we have a phone conference and they say there's no reason for me to come in. It's aggravating. The doctor I left the message for still hasn't called but ill ask again when he does.

2. Hubby's ultrasound- I know it's only a week but with this dumb hospital it's never the same day... Even though no one was in the waiting room. It's just annoying because I know how slow they are with getting results back... Still haven't gotten a full report from HUbbys SA on the 2nd even though I've called!

3. Hubby hasn't tried to quit. He flat out told me "I like smoking and I don't want t quit, so I'm not going to" he's selfish in this aspect. I didn't even ask him to quit, just to cut back and he won't! I know it doesn't rule us out for having a baby, I'm just more upset he's not willing to make changes. 

4. We talk wonderfully about everything else in our lives and when we generally talk about having a baby (like when we have kids this or that) but when it comes to me being upset about our situation he loses his cool immediately. He told me because I'm annoying when it comes to this. It's all I talk about and he knows what situation we are in and he doesn't need to be constantly reminded of it. 

You're breakdown defiantly calmed me down. I think I'm just so down and sad this past week that everything feels like the final straw. But you did help me take a step back from it and examine it. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Yeah when someone else breaks it down its easier to handle. There's just some other things with school and friends/family (not pregnancy related) that's stressing me out and it all came out at once.
> 
> Here is what your break downs had me thinking:
> 1. About the appt. every time I ask to make an appt, my doctor(s) - since I keep getting passed around!- call me and we have a phone conference and they say there's no reason for me to come in. It's aggravating. The doctor I left the message for still hasn't called but ill ask again when he does.
> 
> 2. Hubby's ultrasound- I know it's only a week but with this dumb hospital it's never the same day... Even though no one was in the waiting room. It's just annoying because I know how slow they are with getting results back...
> Still haven't gotten a full report from HUbbys SA on the 2nd even though I've called!
> 
> 3. Hubby hasn't tried to quit. He flat out told me "I like smoking and I don't want t quit, so I'm not going to" he's selfish in this aspect. I didn't even ask him to quit, just to cut back and he won't! I know it doesn't rule us out for having a baby, I'm just more upset he's not willing to make changes.
> 
> 4. We talk wonderfully about everything else in our lives and when we generally talk about having a baby (like when we have kids this or that) but when it comes to me being upset about our situation he loses his cool immediately. He told me because I'm annoying when it comes to this. It's all I talk about and he knows what situation we are in and he doesn't need to be constantly reminded of it.
> 
> You're breakdown defiantly calmed me down. I think I'm just so down and sad this past week that everything feels like the final straw. But you did help me take a step back from it and examine it. Thank you :hugs:

No worries, glad I can help some. I'm so darn tired I'm already in bed. Started feeling side effects today...just bloated and sleeeeepy. 

Hubby and I also communicate really well. But when we had a big issue to deal with, it broke us down for months. We got out of it with a lot of hard work.

Tell Doogie this is fucking ridiculous and unfair. The stress this is causing you is probably exacerbating ur issue! 

The smoking thing boils down to compromise which marriage is all about it seems. Bottom line is he's not being supportive of the process by doing this and couple that with the regular shit women deal with and the incompetence ur having to work thru at the hospital, it's a miracle you haven't put him thru a meat grinder! 

We are here for you. Hang on and have faith.


----------



## aknqtpie

Love - Our husbands must be related. Mine has gotten so snippy with me over all this stuff. When I got emotional about my cousin being pregnant, he told me I was being ridiculous. Men have no clue how we process things, and sometimes we have to have complete breakdowns. What is Varicoceles? I have never heard of it.. I am sorry about the smoking.. my DH smoked when we first dated.. he finally quit.. but then a few years ago, he picked up snusing from his friend and hid it from me. I found out when I found a receipt in his pocket. I got pretty pissed, and he finally quit it. (I know for sure because his work does tobacco screening in their health insurance assessments (he gets discounts for no tobacco products and what not).. but I can understand how frustrating it is. :hugs: it will get better... Don't ask me when, because I have no idea.. still searching for a silver lining, and waiting for it to get better for me as well. 

AFM - Bleeding has still stayed pretty heavy. It lightened up for a bit, but then picked back up. Feeling tired/fatigued today.. praying I don't have another UTI or infection, because I felt like this when I got my UTI earlier this year. I didn't sleep well last night, so I am going to see if I can sleep it off. If it doesn't go away, I am going to call my doctors office and see if they can get me some antibiotics.


----------



## s_love

Varicocele is abnormally displayed scrotal veins. Apparently it causes high testicular temperatures and blood back up that effect the sperm production and quality. There's 2 different procedures to correct it: laparoscopy surgery and then the less invasive embolization treatment. The embolization is a few days recovery as opposed to the surgery 1-2 weeks. But my dumb ass husband wants to do the surgery so he can have time off from work and light duty for 30 days after.... I think he's being a douche for wanting to pick that one. 

I hate UTIs! I've only had a couple and they were awful. I hope you get some rest and it fixes itself!


----------



## s_love

Update: my doctor finally called. we talked for about 15 minutes. He said, of course that I didn't need to come in and that we should wait until the results of hubby's ultrasound before we go any further. So he told me I could take 100mg(same dosage I've been on) on CD5-9 if I wanted to this cycle, but he doesn't think it would do much with hubby's numbers... So I asked about the IUIs my previous doctor had discussed with me and he said he saw nothing in the notes about!!! I freaking lost it. I started bawling. I told him I'd been waiting a long time to get to the IUI point, and obviously 5 rounds of Clomid haven't produced expected results. I told him I was lost because each doctor says something different. Well either he thinks I'm crazy and going to blow his office up or he truly felt sorry for me, he said he would have the IUI process started, that in a few days they would call me for my baseline and that he was calling BC out for me and for me to take it when AF shows. I get my IUI in February!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Update: my doctor finally called. we talked for about 15 minutes. He said, of course that I didn't need to come in and that we should wait until the results of hubby's ultrasound before we go any further. So he told me I could take 100mg(same dosage I've been on) on CD5-9 if I wanted to this cycle, but he doesn't think it would do much with hubby's numbers... So I asked about the IUIs my previous doctor had discussed with me and he said he saw nothing in the notes about!!! I freaking lost it. I started bawling. I told him I'd been waiting a long time to get to the IUI point, and obviously 5 rounds of Clomid haven't produced expected results. I told him I was lost because each doctor says something different. Well either he thinks I'm crazy and going to blow his office up or he truly felt sorry for me, he said he would have the IUI process started, that in a few days they would call me for my baseline and that he was calling BC out for me and for me to take it when AF shows. I get my IUI in February!! I'm so excited![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Awesome. I am so happy to hear that. Good for you for letting him know what this is doing to you.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay! Glad he called you back and that you are going to start the process of iui! 

What is the recovery time as far as when you can have sex and what not? The doctor might push him to go the other route. Seems like drs give you options, but really don't.. 

Not sure if this is a UTI, or I'm just pmsy and tired... I don't have a fever.


----------



## s_love

The board is so quiet tonight... I'm not sure, once tey confirm he has to have surgery ill start asking all those questions. Not sure what's up with hubby, he's incredibly pissy tonight


----------



## Conceive81

Men have periods too! Lol...

I feel like ass tonight. I was sweating without moving and I swear my sweat smelled funny. Gotta love hormones.


----------



## Coolstar

Hi everyone , have been little busy last few days with blood test ,appointment n all.Well I have to do a ultrasound after 6 weeks n then the final call will be taken about laprpscopy.wow what a way to enjoy my ttc break.why can't pregnancy be little easy for us.


----------



## ElleT613

s_love said:


> Update: my doctor finally called. we talked for about 15 minutes. He said, of course that I didn't need to come in and that we should wait until the results of hubby's ultrasound before we go any further. So he told me I could take 100mg(same dosage I've been on) on CD5-9 if I wanted to this cycle, but he doesn't think it would do much with hubby's numbers... So I asked about the IUIs my previous doctor had discussed with me and he said he saw nothing in the notes about!!! I freaking lost it. I started bawling. I told him I'd been waiting a long time to get to the IUI point, and obviously 5 rounds of Clomid haven't produced expected results. I told him I was lost because each doctor says something different. Well either he thinks I'm crazy and going to blow his office up or he truly felt sorry for me, he said he would have the IUI process started, that in a few days they would call me for my baseline and that he was calling BC out for me and for me to take it when AF shows. I get my IUI in February!! I'm so excited!


Well--- I am so happy to hear they are getting the IUI started up for you!! That is such a great step! Haha, see a little crying on the phone with a doctor never hurts--- maybe just lights a fire under their ass:hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

Conceive-- I have been trying to keep up with you;) Did you have your IUI?? What's the latest??


----------



## s_love

Soooo is it normal to be put on BC before starting an IUI cycle?


----------



## horseypants

i thinnk some people do - to regulate your hormones or something. great news s_love.


----------



## Conceive81

ElleT613 said:


> Conceive-- I have been trying to keep up with you;) Did you have your IUI?? What's the latest??

Hi Elle!

I'm on day 4 of injectibles and will probably have the iui next Thursday or so. I'm going for an ultrasound on Friday to see how my follies are doing.

How have you been?


----------



## s_love

horseypants said:


> i thinnk some people do - to regulate your hormones or something. great news s_love.

Oh ok, I just hadn't heard of it. 



Conceive81 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Conceive-- I have been trying to keep up with you;) Did you have your IUI?? What's the latest??
> 
> Hi Elle!
> 
> I'm on day 4 of injectibles and will probably have the iui next Thursday or so. I'm going for an ultrasound on Friday to see how my follies are doing.
> 
> How have you been?Click to expand...

Hey conceive, did you start BC before you started you injectables/IUI?


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> i thinnk some people do - to regulate your hormones or something. great news s_love.
> 
> Oh ok, I just hadn't heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Conceive-- I have been trying to keep up with you;) Did you have your IUI?? What's the latest??Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Elle!
> 
> I'm on day 4 of injectibles and will probably have the iui next Thursday or so. I'm going for an ultrasound on Friday to see how my follies are doing.
> 
> How have you been?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey conceive, did you start BC before you started you injectables/IUI?Click to expand...

Nope, I think they do that if you have irregular cycles but since mine are pretty regular they didn't prescribe that. They did offer me some in case I didn't want to have a natural ttc cycle right before IUI since I had to pay for the meds in advance, but I figured if I did get pregnant naturally I wouldn't mind losing the money.


----------



## aknqtpie

Didn't Angel have her scan today?? Where is she??? WE NEED UPDATES!


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Didn't Angel have her scan today?? Where is she??? WE NEED UPDATES!

Yeah she went for her scan today. I hope she comes back to update us soon


----------



## aknqtpie

Making us wait.. jeez.. hope everything went well.. 

AF is getting lighter.. I thought I was going to bleed to death yesterday (not really, but kind of).. it sllowed way down today. 

How is your night? My DH is making me watch "He got game".. but I am not really watching it.. Not really sure what it is about.


----------



## s_love

That's good, hopefully it ends soon! 

We are watching some awful horror movie... I'm not paying much attention either.

I'm sitting here waiting on AF to start so I can start this stupid BC and schedule my baseline... I'm getting antsy.


----------



## aknqtpie

Another horrible horror movie? Hopefully this was better then the last one.


----------



## aknqtpie

love - Commercial for the new maps in COD Black Ops.. the video is pretty funny. 
https://youtu.be/OZwdpXgPbKc


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls sorry i've been MIA im just so blah and on CD35 and still no AF and neg tests this has been the longest i've gone without it. My body is def all messed up from the previous IUI's. 
Love, i'm so happy you are going to do IUI that will def help because of dh's issue! I love your picture too :) 

Cool- hope your doing ok do you know when your lap is?

Conceive- yay for IUI next week! :)


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Bummer. I can feel how sad everyone is tonight. Let me know that you all are ok.
> 
> This may sound silly but I am afraid of the trigger shot because it says it should be administered intramuscular...I HATE that. I've read many have done it subq. The brand is pregnyl...
> 
> Second day of injectibles today. So far so good, just a little bloated.
> Someone start chatting soon, I miss the ramblings :(


Don't be afraid. It does hurt a little more than the injectables. The first time I did the trigger was in my thigh the next 2 times was in my belly wasn't too bad.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Sorry I meant gun range not fun range... although it was fun and stress releiving. We actually bought another handgun. A Beretta PX4 Storm. Dont know how you ladies feel about guns but Ive grown up with them my entire life. My dad is a cop, been on the force 32 years.
> 
> So still no AF today.. no cramps or any signs shes coming either. I fucking hate my body. Called my doctors office again today, left 3 messages and the nurse at the front desk pretty much told me shes already passed my message on and I need to stop calling.
> 
> Hubby went to the urologist today and the doctor thinks its Varicoceles so he sent him to get an ultrasound... oh but the fucking Naval hospital sucks dick and they cant give him an ultrasound for another fucking week... so hooray we get to continue to drag this out and push it back and wait and wait wait. If it is Varicoceles then he gets surgery to correct it, if not they will discuss options and he will be placed in a group study about how being a fucking pack a day smoker hurts fertiltiy. Ya know, if its the smoking thing I am going to be so pissed. I asked him to cut back, doctors have asked him to cut back, but hes fucking selfish and wont. Ive made so many changes to my lifestyle and diet and he cant do 1 thing?
> 
> Seriously, Im l l <-- this close to being done with this whole process. Nothing is ever easy and quick. Ive run out of patience and "give a fuck". I deleted 19 ppl from my facebook this morning. All expecting, just had kids or always post pics of their kids with dumb fucking captions.
> 
> And now my husband is mad at me because Im frustrated and started crying. Great day.

I really hope he cuts back on the smoking and not only just for fertility! Just a few more days and he goes so don't worry it will be here before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## sadangel777

aknqtpie said:


> Didn't Angel have her scan today?? Where is she??? WE NEED UPDATES!

Hiya,

Scan went well. :thumbup: Thanks for asking! I didn't want to pop on here and upset anyone because I know how it feels.

I'm 7w4d and everything looks good so far ... I think I'll be on pins and needles for a while anyway.

I'm excited to hear about the upcoming IUIs!! My DH would never agree to do one, and I was always convinced it would do the trick! It puts everything in the right place at the right time -- lots of luck! :happydance:

I hope someone joins me soon! It's lonely over in the other forum without you.


----------



## aknqtpie

Not upsetting me :) I am glad everything checked out good. I don't blame you for being on pins and needles.. when I join you, I will be on pins and needles too.


----------



## aknqtpie

Chris - I am sorry things are acting strange. :(


----------



## s_love

Chris I'm CD 34 today still nothing! AF needs to hurry up and come or I need to see a damn bfp. Sorry you've been blah : ( I'm pissy and sad too. Woke up this morning and had to block 3 more ppl... 2 posted ultrasounds and one announced. Also a friend of mine asked if I was preggo because I was pinning baby stuff on Pinterest. When I told her no I wasn't she asked why I was pinning so much.... I didn't respond but I wanted to say that I didn't realize pinning baby stuff was reserved for only pregnant women and mothers. 

Aknqtpie- I didn't even know that there were new maps! Lol that commercial made me laugh! 

Angel- hopefully we get to join you soon. Glad everything went well


----------



## Chris_25

Love- Yea, really like wtf it's better you don't respond lol as for AF i'm going to do one last digital test tonight and that's it because i'm going to the dentist and getting x-rays. I know i'm not preg though.

AKN- thank you and I hope you are doing well! 

Angel-I'm very happy for you so glad to hear everything went well! Hope to join you soon also! :)


----------



## s_love

Well I feel like a complete ass. So the girl I wrote about earlier, that asked me why I was pinning so much about babies... well we talk a little bit over messenger today. She told me she wasnt trying to offend me but she was asking because she wasnt sure if we were actually trying or if I was pinning stuff for the distant future. I told her (reluctantly) that we were trying but having problems. She told me they had been trying 13 months and finally got pregnant but that she was using injectables and whatnot... soooo I feel bad now for being a bitch to her, even if it was in my head lol.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Well I feel like a complete ass. So the girl I wrote about earlier, that asked me why I was pinning so much about babies... well we talk a little bit over messenger today. She told me she wasnt trying to offend me but she was asking because she wasnt sure if we were actually trying or if I was pinning stuff for the distant future. I told her (reluctantly) that we were trying but having problems. She told me they had been trying 13 months and finally got pregnant but that she was using injectables and whatnot... soooo I feel bad now for being a bitch to her, even if it was in my head lol.

 
Wow, what a strong message this is for you. Remember how many times we went on about how people don't understand what we are going through? You met your match :) Good thing you kept your mean thoughts to yourself lol...but isn't this a good thing? It happened for her on a similar route you are going on. FX'd for you hon. Please let me know when you start bc and all the other fun stuff.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Didn't Angel have her scan today?? Where is she??? WE NEED UPDATES!
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> Scan went well. :thumbup: Thanks for asking! I didn't want to pop on here and upset anyone because I know how it feels.
> 
> I'm 7w4d and everything looks good so far ... I think I'll be on pins and needles for a while anyway.
> 
> I'm excited to hear about the upcoming IUIs!! My DH would never agree to do one, and I was always convinced it would do the trick! It puts everything in the right place at the right time -- lots of luck! :happydance:
> 
> I hope someone joins me soon! It's lonely over in the other forum without you.Click to expand...

Angel! I'm soooo happy to hear your news. Do you have an u/s picture yet? What was the heartbeat? I don't think any of us would be upset by your news, you're giving us hope and if anyone deserves this, it's you! Keep us posted please :hugs:


----------



## s_love

I agree with Conceive, Angel lets see the pic!

Im still waiting on AF to get here. Im honestly getting skeptical about this BC thing, pretty much every woman that responded to my post is saying theyve never heard of doing that and never done it themselves. Kinda scares me. Like what if I go on it and then they pull me off and I dont start when Im supposed to and they cant do the IUI? Im kinda freaking out. But Ill concentrate on AF showing before I freak out too much.

I know, Im glad she told me! I did meet my match. She even told me if I needed to call and talk to her to go ahead because she knows my frustration and how lonely/miserable it can be. I really hope I have a similar outcome to hers!


----------



## aknqtpie

Angel - I was getting worried that we didn't hear from you! I was so excited when you got your BFP! You give everyone great hope!!! :) 

Love - It is amazing how many people can share similar experiences, and we just don't know.. because talking about trying, and talking about miscarriages are so personal, that it is almost taboo. It is amazing the amount of friends that I told that I had a m/c too (that knew I was prego before hand), who have had one.. and even at my work.. all but 2 women in my office had gone through something similar. I think for women, we shouldn't be afraid to tell our stories, because you never know when we can help someone else get through something similar.


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Angel - I was getting worried that we didn't hear from you! I was so excited when you got your BFP! You give everyone great hope!!! :)
> 
> Love - It is amazing how many people can share similar experiences, and we just don't know.. because talking about trying, and talking about miscarriages are so personal, that it is almost taboo. It is amazing the amount of friends that I told that I had a m/c too (that knew I was prego before hand), who have had one.. and even at my work.. all but 2 women in my office had gone through something similar. I think for women, we shouldn't be afraid to tell our stories, because you never know when we can help someone else get through something similar.

Amen sista.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> I agree with Conceive, Angel lets see the pic!
> 
> Im still waiting on AF to get here. Im honestly getting skeptical about this BC thing, pretty much every woman that responded to my post is saying theyve never heard of doing that and never done it themselves. Kinda scares me. Like what if I go on it and then they pull me off and I dont start when Im supposed to and they cant do the IUI? Im kinda freaking out. But Ill concentrate on AF showing before I freak out too much.
> 
> I know, Im glad she told me! I did meet my match. She even told me if I needed to call and talk to her to go ahead because she knows my frustration and how lonely/miserable it can be. I really hope I have a similar outcome to hers!

Love, did you get more detail as to how your IUI will be done? Will you be on injectibles? If so, did you find out which ones? Just curious if you got more detail.

I have heard about the bc thing and there are several different reasons from what I understand. Considering your erratic periods, it may make sense. I would try and find out more on this though, so that you aren't stressing out.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Angel - I was getting worried that we didn't hear from you! I was so excited when you got your BFP! You give everyone great hope!!! :)
> 
> Love - It is amazing how many people can share similar experiences, and we just don't know.. because talking about trying, and talking about miscarriages are so personal, that it is almost taboo. It is amazing the amount of friends that I told that I had a m/c too (that knew I was prego before hand), who have had one.. and even at my work.. all but 2 women in my office had gone through something similar. I think for women, we shouldn't be afraid to tell our stories, because you never know when we can help someone else get through something similar.

I know right. With as much as my friends and I talk about sex in general you'd think it would be easy to transition into the baby making conversation and the difficulties/obstacles we encounter. I'm glad she continued on with the conversation even though I ignored her. 

So I started having cramps just all of the sudden, hopefully that means AF is on the way and I don't have to worry about her anymore.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully it is AF so you can start on your baselines! :)


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Conceive, Angel lets see the pic!
> 
> Im still waiting on AF to get here. Im honestly getting skeptical about this BC thing, pretty much every woman that responded to my post is saying theyve never heard of doing that and never done it themselves. Kinda scares me. Like what if I go on it and then they pull me off and I dont start when Im supposed to and they cant do the IUI? Im kinda freaking out. But Ill concentrate on AF showing before I freak out too much.
> 
> I know, Im glad she told me! I did meet my match. She even told me if I needed to call and talk to her to go ahead because she knows my frustration and how lonely/miserable it can be. I really hope I have a similar outcome to hers!
> 
> Love, did you get more detail as to how your IUI will be done? Will you be on injectibles? If so, did you find out which ones? Just curious if you got more detail.
> 
> I have heard about the bc thing and there are several different reasons from what I understand. Considering your erratic periods, it may make sense. I would try and find out more on this though, so that you aren't stressing out.Click to expand...


No I still have no idea what's going on. When I talked to the doctor on Tuesday he told me the clinic would be calling me soon to schedule my baseline so I'm waiting on that. He said we'd talk more about it when I came in for that... I'm hoping injectables... That was the original plan with the other doctor but I'm not sure about his. Hopefully he will see that Clomid isn't doing the trick and give me the good stuff lol


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_love said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Conceive, Angel lets see the pic!
> 
> Im still waiting on AF to get here. Im honestly getting skeptical about this BC thing, pretty much every woman that responded to my post is saying theyve never heard of doing that and never done it themselves. Kinda scares me. Like what if I go on it and then they pull me off and I dont start when Im supposed to and they cant do the IUI? Im kinda freaking out. But Ill concentrate on AF showing before I freak out too much.
> 
> I know, Im glad she told me! I did meet my match. She even told me if I needed to call and talk to her to go ahead because she knows my frustration and how lonely/miserable it can be. I really hope I have a similar outcome to hers!
> 
> Love, did you get more detail as to how your IUI will be done? Will you be on injectibles? If so, did you find out which ones? Just curious if you got more detail.
> 
> I have heard about the bc thing and there are several different reasons from what I understand. Considering your erratic periods, it may make sense. I would try and find out more on this though, so that you aren't stressing out.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I still have no idea what's going on. When I talked to the doctor on Tuesday he told me the clinic would be calling me soon to schedule my baseline so I'm waiting on that. He said we'd talk more about it when I came in for that... I'm hoping injectables... That was the original plan with the other doctor but I'm not sure about his. Hopefully he will see that Clomid isn't doing the trick and give me the good stuff lolClick to expand...

Ok, well if it hasn't worked yet I wouldn't go on another cycle with Clomid. I know it works for some but I personally hated it. It made me crazy. I'm having a better experience so far with the injectibles.


----------



## s_love

It makes me crazy too! I was just about to ask if the injectables had the same effect. I'm going to ask him about them. What's your routine with your injectables? And which do you use?


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> It makes me crazy too! I was just about to ask if the injectables had the same effect. I'm going to ask him about them. What's your routine with your injectables? And which do you use?

Ya, the clomid made me feel neurotic. I only feel a little hormonal othese. It was scary to inject myself the first time so hubby has been helping. 

I started the bravelle on cd3 (last Sunday) and did 150 iu (2 viles) Sunday and Monday and 75 iu Tuesday Wednesday and this evening. I take them around the same time at 6:30 pm. I'm going in tomorrow to get an u/s and blood test to see if I need to start the menopur or continue the bravelle. Then I have the antagon in case they need to prolong ovulation to ensure mature eggs...but I am guessing I may not need to take that. Then I take the trigger hcg shot (pregnyl) and I'm guessing that will be around Wedneday since ill be cd13 but it will all depend on the follies :)


----------



## s_love

Geez that seems like a lot! I wonder if ill get that much or what? So anxious!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Geez that seems like a lot! I wonder if ill get that much or what? So anxious!

It depends on your situation. Since I have a thyroid issue a d unexplained, I think they are just covering all bases. I'm so excited though and feel like I'm finally on the right path.


----------



## Conceive81

Ladies, 

Hubby is totally nesting. It is hilarious. I guess he's just as excited as I am.


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Hubby is totally nesting. It is hilarious. I guess he's just as excited as I am.

Awww I love it when the men get that way. So cute!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Well I feel like a complete ass. So the girl I wrote about earlier, that asked me why I was pinning so much about babies... well we talk a little bit over messenger today. She told me she wasnt trying to offend me but she was asking because she wasnt sure if we were actually trying or if I was pinning stuff for the distant future. I told her (reluctantly) that we were trying but having problems. She told me they had been trying 13 months and finally got pregnant but that she was using injectables and whatnot... soooo I feel bad now for being a bitch to her, even if it was in my head lol.

Wow goes to show you, you never know what people are going through in life also!


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Hubby is totally nesting. It is hilarious. I guess he's just as excited as I am.

Aw lol :baby:


----------



## s_love

Happy Friday ladies! I hope we can all have good weekends. What's everyone got planned?


----------



## Conceive81

Happy Friday!!!

I have a lot of relaxation planned and maybe a little shopping. Went for an ultrasound this morning and I have one follicle at 9mm which is great for CD8, the other ones are all smaller than 9...she's just keeping an eye out to make sure I am on the right dosage, so I continue the 75 iu until Sunday night and then I go back on Monday morning for another ultrasound. They also took bloodwork today for estrogen levels but she said my uterine lining looks great.

It was funny though, as soon as I sat on the table for the u/s, the machine died...so they had to switch out machines and then the RE couldn't make it work, so my hubby tried to help since he's in IT..and there I was hanging out on the table. 

Hubby went for another SA after this appointment at a special clinic since the results we had before weren't quite as detailed as she wanted them to be. Poor thing had to call me from there because he was in a room with an old tv and vhs with a lady sporting a huge bush on the cover of what was offered for him to watch...yuck.

Excited for Monday and so far so good on the injectibles. I asked the RE about the hcg trigger shot (pregnyl) and she said it has to be intramuscular and apparently in my butt. Great. Looking forward to that!

Just want to say I appreciate you all so much...and couldn't be doing all this without you :hugs:

Let me know all your week-end plans and how you are all doing. Love, any other news?


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> I have a lot of relaxation planned and maybe a little shopping. Went for an ultrasound this morning and I have one follicle at 9mm which is great for CD8, the other ones are all smaller than 9...she's just keeping an eye out to make sure I am on the right dosage, so I continue the 75 iu until Sunday night and then I go back on Monday morning for another ultrasound. They also took bloodwork today for estrogen levels but she said my uterine lining looks great.
> 
> It was funny though, as soon as I sat on the table for the u/s, the machine died...so they had to switch out machines and then the RE couldn't make it work, so my hubby tried to help since he's in IT..and there I was hanging out on the table.
> 
> Hubby went for another SA after this appointment at a special clinic since the results we had before weren't quite as detailed as she wanted them to be. Poor thing had to call me from there because he was in a room with an old tv and vhs with a lady sporting a huge bush on the cover of what was offered for him to watch...yuck.
> 
> Excited for Monday and so far so good on the injectibles. I asked the RE about the hcg trigger shot (pregnyl) and she said it has to be intramuscular and apparently in my butt. Great. Looking forward to that!
> 
> Just want to say I appreciate you all so much...and couldn't be doing all this without you :hugs:
> 
> Let me know all your week-end plans and how you are all doing. Love, any other news?

Lmao thts so funny about hubby! Glad your follies are growing :) 

AF just finally decided to show up how nice of her.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> I have a lot of relaxation planned and maybe a little shopping. Went for an ultrasound this morning and I have one follicle at 9mm which is great for CD8, the other ones are all smaller than 9...she's just keeping an eye out to make sure I am on the right dosage, so I continue the 75 iu until Sunday night and then I go back on Monday morning for another ultrasound. They also took bloodwork today for estrogen levels but she said my uterine lining looks great.
> 
> It was funny though, as soon as I sat on the table for the u/s, the machine died...so they had to switch out machines and then the RE couldn't make it work, so my hubby tried to help since he's in IT..and there I was hanging out on the table.
> 
> Hubby went for another SA after this appointment at a special clinic since the results we had before weren't quite as detailed as she wanted them to be. Poor thing had to call me from there because he was in a room with an old tv and vhs with a lady sporting a huge bush on the cover of what was offered for him to watch...yuck.
> 
> Excited for Monday and so far so good on the injectibles. I asked the RE about the hcg trigger shot (pregnyl) and she said it has to be intramuscular and apparently in my butt. Great. Looking forward to that!
> 
> Just want to say I appreciate you all so much...and couldn't be doing all this without you :hugs:
> 
> Let me know all your week-end plans and how you are all doing. Love, any other news?
> 
> Lmao thts so funny about hubby! Glad your follies are growing :)
> 
> AF just finally decided to show up how nice of her.Click to expand...

Well, isn't that nice of her! What's the plan after that? I'm always sort of happy when she shows up on a Friday, that way I can just relax and stretch out if I need to.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> I have a lot of relaxation planned and maybe a little shopping. Went for an ultrasound this morning and I have one follicle at 9mm which is great for CD8, the other ones are all smaller than 9...she's just keeping an eye out to make sure I am on the right dosage, so I continue the 75 iu until Sunday night and then I go back on Monday morning for another ultrasound. They also took bloodwork today for estrogen levels but she said my uterine lining looks great.
> 
> It was funny though, as soon as I sat on the table for the u/s, the machine died...so they had to switch out machines and then the RE couldn't make it work, so my hubby tried to help since he's in IT..and there I was hanging out on the table.
> 
> Hubby went for another SA after this appointment at a special clinic since the results we had before weren't quite as detailed as she wanted them to be. Poor thing had to call me from there because he was in a room with an old tv and vhs with a lady sporting a huge bush on the cover of what was offered for him to watch...yuck.
> 
> Excited for Monday and so far so good on the injectibles. I asked the RE about the hcg trigger shot (pregnyl) and she said it has to be intramuscular and apparently in my butt. Great. Looking forward to that!
> 
> Just want to say I appreciate you all so much...and couldn't be doing all this without you :hugs:
> 
> Let me know all your week-end plans and how you are all doing. Love, any other news?
> 
> Lmao thts so funny about hubby! Glad your follies are growing :)
> 
> AF just finally decided to show up how nice of her.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, isn't that nice of her! What's the plan after that? I'm always sort of happy when she shows up on a Friday, that way I can just relax and stretch out if I need to.Click to expand...


Explains why I felt like such crap this morning wasn't feeling well I left work early. Well my RE appt isn't until feb 12 so I will be doing another natural month and see what I will do the following month. Hoping he does a laporoscopy and I will either do more IUI's or I'm on the verge of IVF. Not sure if I should just yet.


----------



## s_love

Conceive that's great news! And funny about hubby lol. Poor guy.

Chris- milk AF and just relax and be lazy all weekend!

Well today started out great. It actually was raining her in San Diego (I love rain) so I was going to have a relaxing day.well my husbands older brother (he's 27) texted me to let me know that his 17... Yes I will say it again 17 year old girlfriend (who he's been dating for 1 month) is pregnant!!!! I didn't know he was dating anyone, especially a 17 year old! Well we got into it and I told him pretty much that it was disgusting that he was dating a child... And he had the fucking nerve to tell me I'm just jealous of her because she's pregnant and I'm not! This is what we get for sharing information with our family, I get it thrown back in my face. I couldn't help myself I started bawling. Of course I'd never admit to him that I'm jealous, but yes secretly I am and I resent them both slightly. Yet another person who has no want and certainty doesn't need a baby gets blessed with one. I wanted to call my husband and tell him about his fucktard brother but he's at the gun range (no phone) today. I'll have to wait for after work. He's going to be in Los Angeles this weekend for a wedding so ill be without him.

Still waiting on AF to come and doctors to call and schedule my baseline.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Conceive that's great news! And funny about hubby lol. Poor guy.
> 
> Chris- milk AF and just relax and be lazy all weekend!
> 
> Well today started out great. It actually was raining her in San Diego (I love rain) so I was going to have a relaxing day.well my husbands older brother (he's 27) texted me to let me know that his 17... Yes I will say it again 17 year old girlfriend (who he's been dating for 1 month) is pregnant!!!! I didn't know he was dating anyone, especially a 17 year old! Well we got into it and I told him pretty much that it was disgusting that he was dating a child... And he had the fucking nerve to tell me I'm just jealous of her because she's pregnant and I'm not! This is what we get for sharing information with our family, I get it thrown back in my face. I couldn't help myself I started bawling. Of course I'd never admit to him that I'm jealous, but yes secretly I am and I resent them both slightly. Yet another person who has no want and certainty doesn't need a baby gets blessed with one. I wanted to call my husband and tell him about his fucktard brother but he's at the gun range (no phone) today. I'll have to wait for after work. He's going to be in Los Angeles this weekend for a wedding so ill be without him.
> 
> Still waiting on AF to come and doctors to call and schedule my baseline.

Wow. It's so unfortunate that we are at our peak in fertility when we can not even handle a baby. Your brother in law sounds like a champ. Why was he calling you about it anyway? Did he think you would have a solution? 

You're allowed to be upset at his irresponsibility. Honestly, the poor girl. I get that both are responsible but he's past that age. He needs a reality check.

Just focus on yourself and don't let all this noise come in, because that's all it is...noise.


----------



## s_love

Yeah he's a fucktard. I always knew he was an idiot, but this just goes way past it. I guess he's excited and thought I'd be excited too? He goes through women like crazy... He's going to be done with her in a month and she's going to take him like crazy on child support. I'm done with him, I don't need this, especially from family. The whole family thinks what he is doing is gross but I have the balls to say it and I'm the one who gets the lowest blow. 

In Texas the legal age is 17 so yes she is legal but she's still a child. He is a man (kinda lol) and she's a teenager. He should see what's messed up about this. Lets lay it out like this...

His oldest daughter is 6... 11 years younger than his gf
He is 27 .. 10 years older than his gf
Seriously, how is that not fucked up in his eyes!?


----------



## aknqtpie

"His oldest daughter.." How many kids does he have? 

27 and 17 is disgusting.. even if it isn't illegal.. they are at two totally different places mentally. I don't blame you for being upset. My littlest cousin is prego too, and it is irritating. 

Conceive - Glad to hear your follicles are looking good!!!

Had my follow up appt today, and my uterus got a clean bill of health. So waiting for AF to go and DH to get home from his mini vacation..


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> "His oldest daughter.." How many kids does he have?
> 
> 27 and 17 is disgusting.. even if it isn't illegal.. they are at two totally different places mentally. I don't blame you for being upset. My littlest cousin is prego too, and it is irritating.
> 
> Conceive - Glad to hear your follicles are looking good!!!
> 
> Had my follow up appt today, and my uterus got a clean bill of health. So waiting for AF to go and DH to get home from his mini vacation..

Yay!! Good news! Now we wait for AF together.

He's got 2 daughters from his a previous marriage and now this one on the way. I agree, she's not anywhere near mature enough... But apparently he isn't mature either. I don't know where they met or even what they have in common. It's gross to me and everyone else. He said her mom is ok with them being together, I told him that's because she doesn't have to take care of her daughter or the baby financially if he's around. Ugh, it's just annoying gross and unfair. As soon as my husband hears what his brother said to me he is going to tear him a new asshole. And I couldn't be more excited about it.


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> "His oldest daughter.." How many kids does he have?
> 
> 27 and 17 is disgusting.. even if it isn't illegal.. they are at two totally different places mentally. I don't blame you for being upset. My littlest cousin is prego too, and it is irritating.
> 
> Conceive - Glad to hear your follicles are looking good!!!
> 
> Had my follow up appt today, and my uterus got a clean bill of health. So waiting for AF to go and DH to get home from his mini vacation..

YAY! So happy to hear that your uterus is looking good :)


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> "His oldest daughter.." How many kids does he have?
> 
> 27 and 17 is disgusting.. even if it isn't illegal.. they are at two totally different places mentally. I don't blame you for being upset. My littlest cousin is prego too, and it is irritating.
> 
> Conceive - Glad to hear your follicles are looking good!!!
> 
> Had my follow up appt today, and my uterus got a clean bill of health. So waiting for AF to go and DH to get home from his mini vacation..
> 
> Yay!! Good news! Now we wait for AF together.
> 
> He's got 2 daughters from his a previous marriage and now this one on the way. I agree, she's not anywhere near mature enough... But apparently he isn't mature either. I don't know where they met or even what they have in common. It's gross to me and everyone else. He said her mom is ok with them being together, I told him that's because she doesn't have to take care of her daughter or the baby financially if he's around. Ugh, it's just annoying gross and unfair. As soon as my husband hears what his brother said to me he is going to tear him a new asshole. And I couldn't be more excited about it.Click to expand...

LMFAO...your hubby is going to lose it on his dumb ass. I don't know about you guys, but we get sooo frustrated with younger cousins, siblings, etc, these days. Seems like they just don't get it. Maybe that's the key to fertility? Being absolutely CLUELESS?

Well ladies, I just shut my work laptop down and I'm D-O-N-E. Gearing up for injection at 6:30 then a nice hot shower and out for dinner with the hubby. Have to make up for that horrible experience he had today. Thank GOD I was able to um, 'help' him along....otherwise I don't know how it would have happened, he was so freaked out.


----------



## s_love

Lol we shouldnt have to lower ourselves to the "clueless" level but if thats what would do it Im game!

I hope yall have a wonderful, fun night! Im about to bust out some wine. :wine:


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Lol we shouldnt have to lower ourselves to the "clueless" level but if thats what would do it Im game!
> 
> I hope yall have a wonderful, fun night! Im about to bust out some wine. :wine:

Aw..Jealous. I'd love a glass :(


----------



## Conceive81

Ok. So this morning, hubby had taken the time off to come with me to my appointment and he still wasn't up at 8:20 and my appointment was at 8:45. He finally got up and starts taking a long shower. Then he tells me to go and he will meet me there. When I got pissed he couldn't understand why and blamed my hormones. I wasn't even going to say anything until he said "are you going to be touchy again" to me just now. I swear I love this man but there are moments I could slap him. Him not being able to wake up is not about my hormones. Aaaaaarggghh!!!!!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Yeah he's a fucktard. I always knew he was an idiot, but this just goes way past it. I guess he's excited and thought I'd be excited too? He goes through women like crazy... He's going to be done with her in a month and she's going to take him like crazy on child support. I'm done with him, I don't need this, especially from family. The whole family thinks what he is doing is gross but I have the balls to say it and I'm the one who gets the lowest blow.
> 
> In Texas the legal age is 17 so yes she is legal but she's still a child. He is a man (kinda lol) and she's a teenager. He should see what's messed up about this. Lets lay it out like this...
> 
> His oldest daughter is 6... 11 years younger than his gf
> He is 27 .. 10 years older than his gf
> Seriously, how is that not fucked up in his eyes!?

That's just sick! Sounds like molestation to me 
I really Might need to get a flight to Texas and go kick his ass for dying that to you!


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Ok. So this morning, hubby had taken the time off to come with me to my appointment and he still wasn't up at 8:20 and my appointment was at 8:45. He finally got up and starts taking a long shower. Then he tells me to go and he will meet me there. When I got pissed he couldn't understand why and blamed my hormones. I wasn't even going to say anything until he said "are you going to be touchy again" to me just now. I swear I love this man but there are moments I could slap him. Him not being able to wake up is not about my hormones. Aaaaaarggghh!!!!!

Of course you get the blame! It's all our fault, always! That sounds exactly like my husband and what he does. He knows it pisses me off so much and yet he keeps doing it late for everything!


----------



## s_love

Well I woke up, still no AF, no cramping, no bloating, no headaches, no nothing that indicates the withc is coming and I decided to test again. CD36, 15dpo... If there was going to be a late positive it would be now. Well of course it was negative. Not sure what I was thinking. It's always negative, it will always be negative. 

Well a friend of mine wants me to go with her out tonight. She wants to do dinner, drinks, a tattoo, and getting her fortune read. I told her I'd go, just not getting a tattoo or my fortune told. Lol I gave up on that after that last psychic said 6 weeks til I get pregnant.


----------



## Conceive81

Lol, sounds like a fun night. I went to see a psychic a year of so ago cuz I had always been curious and she told me I had a curse on me. Best part? For $1000 she could get rid of it for me. Ppl will kick you when ur down, fuck psychics.

Now as for the tatoo, I think j may even get one to symbolize all the shit I have gone through in the past few years. A medal around my vajayjay, perhaps.

Sucks that AF hasn't arrived for you yet Love, I hear you on how frustrating that may be...


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. So this morning, hubby had taken the time off to come with me to my appointment and he still wasn't up at 8:20 and my appointment was at 8:45. He finally got up and starts taking a long shower. Then he tells me to go and he will meet me there. When I got pissed he couldn't understand why and blamed my hormones. I wasn't even going to say anything until he said "are you going to be touchy again" to me just now. I swear I love this man but there are moments I could slap him. Him not being able to wake up is not about my hormones. Aaaaaarggghh!!!!!
> 
> Of course you get the blame! It's all our fault, always! That sounds exactly like my husband and what he does. He knows it pisses me off so much and yet he keeps doing it late for everything!Click to expand...

Ugh, it's just getting so old. Worse part is I can't say anything because I'm the nag when I do...why are women not allowed to react to the shit men do? Oh and forget being upset on your period or now in my case, injectibles. All sense of rationality goes out the door for us in their minds.


----------



## s_love

I know, when we get upset we are the most irrational people in the world, but they do and it's supposed to be ok because they are logical...? No not at all. I don't understand men. He asked me how I can keep getting upset over the same subject... Because it keeps upsetting me! I didn't realize you were only allowed to get mad at a subject once in your life. Men are stupid. My husband was out drinking with friends all night and now he's getting ready to go to a friends wedding. He's having a blast this weekend.

I literally lol'ed on the medal around the vagina tattoo!! :haha: yeah I needed that. If I had money I'd get another tattoo. I have a bible verse that helped me through my husbands deployment. I had it written and kept it on me at all times and so did he. Yeah as for the psychic, I used to believe in this sort of stuff because in the past I had some really weird coincidences that went along with a reading... But now I'm thinking just full of shit. 

Oh did I tell you ladies about this "magic tea" my sister sent me? I can't remember if I did or not...


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> I know, when we get upset we are the most irrational people in the world, but they do and it's supposed to be ok because they are logical...? No not at all. I don't understand men. He asked me how I can keep getting upset over the same subject... Because it keeps upsetting me! I didn't realize you were only allowed to get mad at a subject once in your life. Men are stupid. My husband was out drinking with friends all night and now he's getting ready to go to a friends wedding. He's having a blast this weekend.
> 
> I literally lol'ed on the medal around the vagina tattoo!! :haha: yeah I needed that. If I had money I'd get another tattoo. I have a bible verse that helped me through my husbands deployment. I had it written and kept it on me at all times and so did he. Yeah as for the psychic, I used to believe in this sort of stuff because in the past I had some really weird coincidences that went along with a reading... But now I'm thinking just full of shit.
> 
> Oh did I tell you ladies about this "magic tea" my sister sent me? I can't remember if I did or not...

No, pray tell


----------



## s_love

Well my sister told one of her close friends about my TTC difficulties (even though I told her not to). Anyway my sisters friends family is from Mexico and her grandmother believes in no modern medicine, but only natural herbal remedies. Well of course her friend took it upon herself to tell her grandmother my sis tuition, so her grandmother made me up some "fertility tea" that she swears by. They swear by this stuff apparently. Sister friend told me that everyone who's had trouble or a long time TTC drinks this and then that cycle get pregnant... I don't know how much of that I believe, but at this point ill try anything. She also told me I can't use anything in the tea (no lemon, no honey) and its got special instructions on how to prepare it and drink it.
View attachment 556155


Looks shady eh? The rock salt is all I'm allowed to put in it... And yes those are sticks of wood in the baggies :shrug:


----------



## Conceive81

Wow. Looks like a drug deal. Are you sure there are no magic mushrooms in this bag? Haha. Hey, wouldn't hurt to try but just keep an eye out cuz natural stuff can mess up your system too.


----------



## s_love

Lol that's so funny, that's what hubby said! He was like "maybe you get high and hallucinate and think you're pregnant..." Lol, but yeah I feel like a drug lord when I look at it.

I'm honestly debating if I should or not... I mean I have no idea what any of the ingredients are except wooden sticks and crack rock salt....


----------



## Conceive81

Oh damn. Thank you so much for that laugh. Been crying on and off since last night. Needed that! Seriously though, when you look back on all this, you will piss yourself. Pretty soon we Weill be hanging off trees making monkey noises and chanting to the fertility Gods. Lmfao.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Lol that's so funny, that's what hubby said! He was like "maybe you get high and hallucinate and think you're pregnant..." Lol, but yeah I feel like a drug lord when I look at it.
> 
> I'm honestly debating if I should or not... I mean I have no idea what any of the ingredients are except wooden sticks and crack rock salt....

Maybe you can use the wooden sticks to smack your hubby upside the head when he's being an ass! Hahahahhahahhaa


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Lol that's so funny, that's what hubby said! He was like "maybe you get high and hallucinate and think you're pregnant..." Lol, but yeah I feel like a drug lord when I look at it.
> 
> I'm honestly debating if I should or not... I mean I have no idea what any of the ingredients are except wooden sticks and crack rock salt....
> 
> Maybe you can use the wooden sticks to smack your hubby upside the head when he's being an ass! HahahahhahahhaaClick to expand...

:haha: oh man yes! "Sorry officer, my husband pissed me off, I'm trying to conceive and I was forced to smack him in the face and shove my herbal tea remedy sticks up his ass!" 

I'm so glad I have this thread, I need the pick me up. Why are you crying? Just frustration? I cried for a bit since hubby isn't home. Pent up frustration and thinking of that bfn this morning. :hugs:


----------



## Conceive81

Funny!!!

I was crying because I feel like the same things are happening over and over and I'm fed up. I'm tired of arguing over the same things and feel like I already have a teenage boy sometimes! I really love my hubby but he can be really selfish and doesn't understand why I'm upset. I just wanted him to get up on his own and take care of me for one morning and he can't get that.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Well my sister told one of her close friends about my TTC difficulties (even though I told her not to). Anyway my sisters friends family is from Mexico and her grandmother believes in no modern medicine, but only natural herbal remedies. Well of course her friend took it upon herself to tell her grandmother my sis tuition, so her grandmother made me up some "fertility tea" that she swears by. They swear by this stuff apparently. Sister friend told me that everyone who's had trouble or a long time TTC drinks this and then that cycle get pregnant... I don't know how much of that I believe, but at this point ill try anything. She also told me I can't use anything in the tea (no lemon, no honey) and its got special instructions on how to prepare it and drink it.
> View attachment 556155
> 
> 
> Looks shady eh? The rock salt is all I'm allowed to put in it... And yes those are sticks of wood in the baggies :shrug:



Woah! I'm def scared of this and not sure if I would drink it you might start seeing things lol 

Conceive- lmao I laughed about that tattoo hahaha I think I need one of that!


----------



## Chris_25

Ok seriously I'm peeing from you girls just reading these posts! Thank you I needed this! I been feeling like shit on a stick


----------



## s_love

I understand. Men just don't have that maternal, nurturing instinct and they can't process our feelings like we can. I think my hubby can be very selfish sometimes too, I think it's just men in general. They are as close to the process as we are, they will never get it.


----------



## sadangel777

Hi guys!

Glad to see you guys laughing! :flower:

Love, that stuff looks like some crazy hoodoo stuff! (I would have drank it all down LOL)

I did just about everything but dance outside with a baby-maker stick. 

I was always wishing on pennies -- DH found one heads-up and gave it to me, and I took it to Va Beach and threw it in the ocean because I figured that was more powerful than a little fountain at the mall. (But that didn't stop me from wishing every time I came across one!)

I wished on a wishbone *twice* with DH (he won the first time, and I won the second!).

Every fortune cookie I got, I was reading into it for signs of my impending pregnancy.

I was reading Tarot cards (I have a mermaid deck) nearly every night, and would reshuffle them if they didn't give me a good reading!

I went to a psychic at a gaming convention. Two, actually! (The first one sucked!)

And I even made up a spell ... I used to say it a lot when I was in the car by myself. I'm not Wicca or anything ... I just made it up as more of a "will" thing. 

Don't give up, guys. :winkwink: It's going to happen.


----------



## s_love

Lol I understand Angel, I'm totally doing anything, no matter how crazy... Which speaking of... We are headed to the psychic. I'm gonna see what she has to say, I'm sure it will be the generic "I see it happening in 6 months" answer.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Glad to see you guys laughing! :flower:
> 
> Love, that stuff looks like some crazy hoodoo stuff! (I would have drank it all down LOL)
> 
> I did just about everything but dance outside with a baby-maker stick.
> 
> I was always wishing on pennies -- DH found one heads-up and gave it to me, and I took it to Va Beach and threw it in the ocean because I figured that was more powerful than a little fountain at the mall. (But that didn't stop me from wishing every time I came across one!)
> 
> I wished on a wishbone *twice* with DH (he won the first time, and I won the second!).
> 
> Every fortune cookie I got, I was reading into it for signs of my impending pregnancy.
> 
> I was reading Tarot cards (I have a mermaid deck) nearly every night, and would reshuffle them if they didn't give me a good reading!
> 
> I went to a psychic at a gaming convention. Two, actually! (The first one sucked!)
> 
> And I even made up a spell ... I used to say it a lot when I was in the car by myself. I'm not Wicca or anything ... I just made it up as more of a "will" thing.
> 
> Don't give up, guys. :winkwink: It's going to happen.


Lol yea I'm willing to do all those crazy things also! Lol


----------



## Conceive81

Ya, tell us what she says Love!


----------



## sadangel777

Yeah, definitely tell us what she says!!

I love going to psychics, but I always come away disappointed! The last one (the good one) at the convention told me she didn't see it happening for at least another year. So she was wrong!

I still feel there are some out there that do have "the gift" but they are so hard to find, it seems!


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive81 said:


> Lol, sounds like a fun night. I went to see a psychic a year of so ago cuz I had always been curious and she told me I had a curse on me. Best part? For $1000 she could get rid of it for me. Ppl will kick you when ur down, fuck psychics.
> 
> Now as for the tatoo, I think j may even get one to symbolize all the shit I have gone through in the past few years. A medal around my vajayjay, perhaps.
> 
> Sucks that AF hasn't arrived for you yet Love, I hear you on how frustrating that may be...

A medal around your vajayjay??? That is AWESOME!


----------



## aknqtpie

Angel - You didn't dance outside with a baby stick.. you danced on a baby stick..lol

Love & Conceive - My DH was an ass yesterday and basically said I was crazy. He is out of town thsi weekend, and I got pissed because he didn't call me to say good night. I am over it now. 

You ladies crack me up... 

So does the herbal remedy smell gross? I don't think I would be able to stomach it.. but I don't even like regular tea. You might ask what is in it, and then do your own research to make sure there aren't any adverse affects. 

How is everyones night so far? I was shooting bitches.. so I feel better.. plus I think AF is almost done.


----------



## sadangel777

aknqtpie said:


> Lol, sounds like a fun night. I went to see a psychic a year of so ago cuz I had always been curious and she told me I had a curse on me. Best part? For $1000 she could get rid of it for me. Ppl will kick you when ur down, fuck psychics.
> 
> Now as for the tatoo, I think j may even get one to symbolize all the shit I have gone through in the past few years. A medal around my vajayjay, perhaps.
> 
> Sucks that AF hasn't arrived for you yet Love, I hear you on how frustrating that may be...

Conceive, I must have totally missed this post! She really told you that you had a curse?!?! :dohh: Gosh!!

You should totally get that tat. :haha:


----------



## s_love

Well ladies, I got my cards read. This was unlike any other card readings I've had. She did tarot cards and playing cards.... Seems odd but whatever. I took a pic and ill post it and tell you what she said. 

Ok the queen of clubs is associated with the home/children.
The Eight of pentacles is perseverance, as to say "keep trying"
The following three 9s she said represent 9 months. She said its very unusual to pull one number 3 times in a row. So she said I won't get a bfp for 9 more months. So there we go... Not until end of October/November. 

I guess it's... Good? 

View attachment 556393


----------



## sadangel777

I read this about the 9 of pentacles (not sure what she said to you about that one):

_General: The 9 of Pentacles points to happiness and success. This is on both the mundane and the inner realms. You will have a great deal to be proud of and hopeful about. Expect the best to happen. You'll be in the position to help those less fortunate than yourself. Pay attention not only to your material abundance but also to your spirituality. 
_
Sounds like a good reading to me; the 9 months may not mean it will take another 9 months, but maybe it's a sign that you will soon be taking the 9-month journey! :) I hope it happens soon. The hardest thing about any reading is the interpretation.


----------



## s_love

sadangel777 said:


> I read this about the 9 of pentacles (not sure what she said to you about that one):
> 
> _General: The 9 of Pentacles points to happiness and success. This is on both the mundane and the inner realms. You will have a great deal to be proud of and hopeful about. Expect the best to happen. You'll be in the position to help those less fortunate than yourself. Pay attention not only to your material abundance but also to your spirituality.
> _
> Sounds like a good reading to me; the 9 months may not mean it will take another 9 months, but maybe it's a sign that you will soon be taking the 9-month journey! :) I hope it happens soon. The hardest thing about any reading is the interpretation.

She didn't say any of that to me, I like your interpretation better lol. She said in 9 months ill get it, not anything about a 9 month journey, I wish tho


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Angel - You didn't dance outside with a baby stick.. you danced on a baby stick..lol
> 
> Love & Conceive - My DH was an ass yesterday and basically said I was crazy. He is out of town thsi weekend, and I got pissed because he didn't call me to say good night. I am over it now.
> 
> You ladies crack me up...
> 
> So does the herbal remedy smell gross? I don't think I would be able to stomach it.. but I don't even like regular tea. You might ask what is in it, and then do your own research to make sure there aren't any adverse affects.
> 
> How is everyones night so far? I was shooting bitches.. so I feel better.. plus I think AF is almost done.


Ah, yes, the crazy line. I've been called crazy so many times it's a miracle I am still sane! 

I am laughing about the baby stick...hahaha..instead of 50 cents 'magic stick' they should have a 'baby stick' song.


----------



## Conceive81

sadangel777 said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Lol, sounds like a fun night. I went to see a psychic a year of so ago cuz I had always been curious and she told me I had a curse on me. Best part? For $1000 she could get rid of it for me. Ppl will kick you when ur down, fuck psychics.
> 
> Now as for the tatoo, I think j may even get one to symbolize all the shit I have gone through in the past few years. A medal around my vajayjay, perhaps.
> 
> Sucks that AF hasn't arrived for you yet Love, I hear you on how frustrating that may be...
> 
> Conceive, I must have totally missed this post! She really told you that you had a curse?!?! :dohh: Gosh!!
> 
> You should totally get that tat. :haha:Click to expand...

Yup, a curse. She said I would never ever find happiness unless it was removed...and not to fret because she could remove it over the course of 5 weeks with all kinds of rituals and sessions for a grand total of $1000. I think the next package up was $2000 which included a margarita and foot massage (just kidding).

Seriously though, it was my birthday and I just wanted to treat myself to something I had been curious about for a while. I used to have my cards read as a kid with my mom and her girlfriends for fun, and honestly, most of what she said was true and came true. This bitch though, thought I was obviously dumb enough to buy her crap...and I let her believe it so that I wouldn't end up smacking her. Urgh. Like I said, people (not all, but some) will kick you when you're down or looking for 'answers'.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> sadangel777 said:
> 
> 
> I read this about the 9 of pentacles (not sure what she said to you about that one):
> 
> _General: The 9 of Pentacles points to happiness and success. This is on both the mundane and the inner realms. You will have a great deal to be proud of and hopeful about. Expect the best to happen. You'll be in the position to help those less fortunate than yourself. Pay attention not only to your material abundance but also to your spirituality.
> _
> Sounds like a good reading to me; the 9 months may not mean it will take another 9 months, but maybe it's a sign that you will soon be taking the 9-month journey! :) I hope it happens soon. The hardest thing about any reading is the interpretation.
> 
> She didn't say any of that to me, I like your interpretation better lol. She said in 9 months ill get it, not anything about a 9 month journey, I wish thoClick to expand...

Numbers can be off a little, the good news is that it was a positive experience, yay!

I've been trying to get a little more spiritual lately, because I struggle a little with religion, coming from parents of opposite beliefs and never understanding how each of their Gods would not save the other...so from a young age I thought it was ridiculous to a certain extent. I was debating on going to some sort of spiritual group but honestly, I am so afraid of being around a bunch of quacks. I grew up pretty quickly and had to deal with a lot for a young age and let's just say I don't put up with BS very well...


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Ok seriously I'm peeing from you girls just reading these posts! Thank you I needed this! I been feeling like shit on a stick

Better to pee from laughing, gives us a break from peeing on a damn stick! lmao...


----------



## Conceive81

Aww, looks like everyone is offline tonight. Boo.

Well ladies, I think tonight is a better night. Stopped crying this morning, thankfully, because it was getting borderline Bridget Jones pathetic.

These injectibles are OK for the most part but they make me really sleepy and bloated. I feel like I am HUGE. Hubby has been really sweet this afternoon/evening and now I'm just trying to hang on until Monday. Praying I won't have to be on these for too much longer and can just do the HCG shot and do the IUI...I'm thinking it will be Thursday or so. I need all the help in the world, please send your positive energy my way....goodnight everyone :)


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Well my sister told one of her close friends about my TTC difficulties (even though I told her not to). Anyway my sisters friends family is from Mexico and her grandmother believes in no modern medicine, but only natural herbal remedies. Well of course her friend took it upon herself to tell her grandmother my sis tuition, so her grandmother made me up some "fertility tea" that she swears by. They swear by this stuff apparently. Sister friend told me that everyone who's had trouble or a long time TTC drinks this and then that cycle get pregnant... I don't know how much of that I believe, but at this point ill try anything. She also told me I can't use anything in the tea (no lemon, no honey) and its got special instructions on how to prepare it and drink it.
> View attachment 556155
> 
> 
> Looks shady eh? The rock salt is all I'm allowed to put in it... And yes those are sticks of wood in the baggies :shrug:


Shoot, I'm still laughing about that damn tea....


----------



## aknqtpie

Im still up... I was playing call of duty with the hubs.. he goes to no-mans land Alaska to hang out with his friend, and we all still end up play COD online.. nerds.


----------



## Chris_25

Love- the reading sounds interesting! Hopefully like angel said you are on your way to a 9 month journey.

Conceive- That's so funny I'm glad you didn't pay that $1,000 and yes it's better than peeing on a stick lmao
I'm hoping this IUI works for you!


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Im still up... I was playing call of duty with the hubs.. he goes to no-mans land Alaska to hang out with his friend, and we all still end up play COD online.. nerds.

aknqtpie, that's fantastic! How funny! How are you feeling today? I'm bloated. That's all that's going on for me.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am feeling good.. looks like AF is just about gone.. a little bit of spotting. Just relaxing this morning, will start cleaning in a bit. Making some freezer meals today.


----------



## s_love

AF still hasn't shown! Ugh. Guess ill call doctor to,or row about starting provera...

Aknqtpie I saw you online but I was watching movies! I almost joined you


----------



## aknqtpie

Lol, I almost sent you an invite! I ended up playing with some friends earlier in the day and then with hubby at night... It's double XP weekend.. and since I suck, I am trying to rank myself up!!! lol.. I am addicted to the game now :)


----------



## s_love

Yea for double dpo! I suck too! Hubby and I just played for a little bit.

Well I was sitting on the couch and I looked at hubby and I said "well AF just started" and I went to the bathroom and sure enough boom there she was, in all her bitchy glory. I came back and he was like "that was amazing" lol boys are so easy to impress. 

Ok so I'm trying this tea and OMG this is awful. I can barely drink it. I'm supposed to drink 3 cups a day for 3 days, I don't think I can!!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Yea for double dpo! I suck too! Hubby and I just played for a little bit.
> 
> Well I was sitting on the couch and I looked at hubby and I said "well AF just started" and I went to the bathroom and sure enough boom there she was, in all her bitchy glory. I came back and he was like "that was amazing" lol boys are so easy to impress.
> 
> Ok so I'm trying this tea and OMG this is awful. I can barely drink it. I'm supposed to drink 3 cups a day for 3 days, I don't think I can!!

I'm glad you didn't have to take provera to get it started...countdown begins and you can schedule ur baseline tomorrow right?


----------



## s_love

Well doctor said wait for the schefulers to call me, but I'm probably going to call them tomorrow... I don't trust the front office to remember to call.


----------



## aknqtpie

I wouldn't trust them either.. 

That is funny that you were able to predict it, and that Dh was impressed by it. You have 12 a year for 10+ years... you can predict it.


----------



## s_love

Honestly I didn't think it was going to come today! Until it a little while ago I would have sworn it wasn't going to happen... And then with all ferocity of the world a headache, bloating, and cramps within 5 minutes. I used my last tampon so I sent hubby to the store and he returned with this:
View attachment 556807


----------



## Conceive81

Mmm, nice! Good job hubby!


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Honestly I didn't think it was going to come today! Until it a little while ago I would have sworn it wasn't going to happen... And then with all ferocity of the world a headache, bloating, and cramps within 5 minutes. I used my last tampon so I sent hubby to the store and he returned with this:
> View attachment 556807

So sweet love :) Well AF showed for me too and i am having one of the most terrible cramps in my life :wacko:.


----------



## aknqtpie

Awww... Good hubby!

AF finally left yesterday... First post D&C AF was long. Bleck. DH got Back in town last night but didn't get home till midnight. Super tired this AM.


----------



## Chris_25

Sorry for AF cool I got AF the other day too :( 
Love that was so sweet of hubby!

I am seriously so angry I want to just run and keep running! Yesterday hubby tells me about a friend of ours who we were at a wedding with a couple months ago and she was drunk and comes up to me and was like i'm goin gto go home and have a baby and guess what? Yep shes pregnant! Then I sign into FB this morning and what do you know? Another pregnancy announcement! I'm about to lose my shit I seriously am I sobbed for hours last night. I don't think I could handle this much more. Why is my life so difficult why must I struggle through everything? I've been through a lot growing up and pulled through I just hope I pull through this because I am so depressed it's getting scary.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> Awww... Good hubby!
> 
> AF finally left yesterday... First post D&C AF was long. Bleck. DH got Back in town last night but didn't get home till midnight. Super tired this AM.


Glad to hear it's gone! Now it's time to get to it!


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Sorry for AF cool I got AF the other day too :(
> Love that was so sweet of hubby!
> 
> I am seriously so angry I want to just run and keep running! Yesterday hubby tells me about a friend of ours who we were at a wedding with a couple months ago and she was drunk and comes up to me and was like i'm goin gto go home and have a baby and guess what? Yep shes pregnant! Then I sign into FB this morning and what do you know? Another pregnancy announcement! I'm about to lose my shit I seriously am I sobbed for hours last night. I don't think I could handle this much more. Why is my life so difficult why must I struggle through everything? I've been through a lot growing up and pulled through I just hope I pull through this because I am so depressed it's getting scary.

Oh honey. I'm sorry, that really sucks. I can relate on going through a lot growing up. I too feel like my life has been one long uphill battle. You have to keep on and never lose hope because the more you go through, the wiser you are. 

I know no one can make it better now, but you can pull yourself out of this, and we, everyone if us here, understand how hard this is for you.


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you <3 to top it off I was complaining to my friend and she writes back "did you ever consider adoption?" I went nuts on her and then she kept apologizing.


----------



## Conceive81

Yikes...well, I'm in the same boat as you now. Just got back from my u/s and my follies are doing fine but hubby's SA results came back, the ones they ordered from the more detailed clinic. His volume, count and motility is great but the morphology is not :( It's at 1% normal...she said it can still be successful but probably more so with IVF...

I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Yikes...well, I'm in the same boat as you now. Just got back from my u/s and my follies are doing fine but hubby's SA results came back, the ones they ordered from the more detailed clinic. His volume, count and motility is great but the morphology is not :( It's at 1% normal...she said it can still be successful but probably more so with IVF...
> 
> I'm at a loss for words.



Oh I am sorry! :( hopefully they can do something about that when they do the wash with IUI don't lose hope! My hubby has a 4% morphology.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Yikes...well, I'm in the same boat as you now. Just got back from my u/s and my follies are doing fine but hubby's SA results came back, the ones they ordered from the more detailed clinic. His volume, count and motility is great but the morphology is not :( It's at 1% normal...she said it can still be successful but probably more so with IVF...
> 
> I'm at a loss for words.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am sorry! :( hopefully they can do something about that when they do the wash with IUI don't lose hope! My hubby has a 4% morphology.Click to expand...

I'm still hopeful. I just did some mild research and learned that these days many men have low morphology it seems and that it is definitely over dramatized. His sperm concentration was 322 million and motility at 90...so I think we still have a chance. I just feel like life keeps on throwing a block in my damn road!


----------



## Conceive81

OK Ladies,

I need your help in getting me off the ledge. I'm going to post the results and feel free to chime in. Everything I'm reading says that the 'strict morphology' SA is horseshit.

Volume = 2.0 (reference range >2.0)
Sperm Concentration = 161.4 million (reference range >20 million)
Total Sperm Concentration = 322.7 million (reference range >40 million)
Motility = 90 million (reference range >40 million)
Viscosity = 1 -normal
WBC = 2-4 per hpf (refrence range < 1 million/ml)
Activity = 3 (ref range 1-sluggish, 4 very active)
Progression = 36 (ref range >25%)
PH = 7.6 (ref range 7.2-7.8)

Strict Morphology:

% of Normal = 1 (ref range >14%)
Large = 0
Small = 36
Taper = 7
Amorphous = 28
Duplicate Head = 0
Acrosomal Deficiency = 0
Vacuole = 28
Neck/Midpiece Defect = 0
Cytoplacsmic Mass = 0
Tail defect = 0
Other = 0

Notes:

In the initial testing a small number of immotile cells were present. Many of the motile sperm cells progressed well but some also showed mostly fine Lateral Head Displacement. These findings are reflected in a good 90% motility and a good progression score of 36%. Morphologically only 1% of the sperm cells were normal with the presence of spermatogonia.

It has been our experience that when a majority of the sperm cells show only one or two vacuoles and/or small size, in spite of the abnormal morphology, progression score maybe around normal or above it, as is the case with this patient.


What do you all think? The other thing the RE said was that because of his high count and motility, the 1% doesn't necessarily mean 1%...you have to multiply that factor or something. Urgh. My head hurts. I was really hoping IUI would be our answer :(


----------



## s_love

Well thats good to know that its over dramatized... probably because men act like such babies when they find out that something is wrong with their peice or little swimmers lol. So lets just keep positive and keep our FXed that this works for you. They didnt give me all the numbers for hubbys last SA, just that it was a lower number, but my dcotor told me it was totally doable. 

I swear if anyone deserves a baby, its all of us on this thread. Seriously for all of us it seems like we sometimes take 1 step forward and 2 steps back. 

Ok so question, when going in for the IUI... does DH go in with you that morning and give a sample or does he go in before you so that they can do the sperm wash? Hubby asked me and I was like... ya know I never asked about your part.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Well thats good to know that its over dramatized... probably because men act like such babies when they find out that something is wrong with their peice or little swimmers lol. So lets just keep positive and keep our FXed that this works for you. They didnt give me all the numbers for hubbys last SA, just that it was a lower number, but my dcotor told me it was totally doable.
> 
> I swear if anyone deserves a baby, its all of us on this thread. Seriously for all of us it seems like we sometimes take 1 step forward and 2 steps back.
> 
> Ok so question, when going in for the IUI... does DH go in with you that morning and give a sample or does he go in before you so that they can do the sperm wash? Hubby asked me and I was like... ya know I never asked about your part.

Good question, when I asked they told me that he could do it at home and bring it in with me and then we wait for the wash...we are just down the street though.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Thank you <3 to top it off I was complaining to my friend and she writes back "did you ever consider adoption?" I went nuts on her and then she kept apologizing.

Adoption is wonderful but I understand you wanting your own...I would do both if I could, personally.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> OK Ladies,
> 
> I need your help in getting me off the ledge. I'm going to post the results and feel free to chime in. Everything I'm reading says that the 'strict morphology' SA is horseshit.
> 
> Volume = 2.0 (reference range >2.0)
> Sperm Concentration = 161.4 million (reference range >20 million)
> Total Sperm Concentration = 322.7 million (reference range >40 million)
> Motility = 90 million (reference range >40 million)
> Viscosity = 1 -normal
> WBC = 2-4 per hpf (refrence range < 1 million/ml)
> Activity = 3 (ref range 1-sluggish, 4 very active)
> Progression = 36 (ref range >25%)
> PH = 7.6 (ref range 7.2-7.8)
> 
> Strict Morphology:
> 
> % of Normal = 1 (ref range >14%)
> Large = 0
> Small = 36
> Taper = 7
> Amorphous = 28
> Duplicate Head = 0
> Acrosomal Deficiency = 0
> Vacuole = 28
> Neck/Midpiece Defect = 0
> Cytoplacsmic Mass = 0
> Tail defect = 0
> Other = 0
> 
> Notes:
> 
> In the initial testing a small number of immotile cells were present. Many of the motile sperm cells progressed well but some also showed mostly fine Lateral Head Displacement. These findings are reflected in a good 90% motility and a good progression score of 36%. Morphologically only 1% of the sperm cells were normal with the presence of spermatogonia.
> 
> It has been our experience that when a majority of the sperm cells show only one or two vacuoles and/or small size, in spite of the abnormal morphology, progression score maybe around normal or above it, as is the case with this patient.
> 
> 
> What do you all think? The other thing the RE said was that because of his high count and motility, the 1% doesn't necessarily mean 1%...you have to multiply that factor or something. Urgh. My head hurts. I was really hoping IUI would be our answer :(


Exactly what the doctor told me. My DH had the same exact count on his first SA and they said he had a lot of abnromally shaped sperm but because of the high count it should be fine.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you <3 to top it off I was complaining to my friend and she writes back "did you ever consider adoption?" I went nuts on her and then she kept apologizing.
> 
> Adoption is wonderful but I understand you wanting your own...I would do both if I could, personally.Click to expand...



Of course it is a wonderful thing and i'm not against it by all means. But I just always dreamed of my own and adoption is also a very difficult process as well.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Well thats good to know that its over dramatized... probably because men act like such babies when they find out that something is wrong with their peice or little swimmers lol. So lets just keep positive and keep our FXed that this works for you. They didnt give me all the numbers for hubbys last SA, just that it was a lower number, but my dcotor told me it was totally doable.
> 
> I swear if anyone deserves a baby, its all of us on this thread. Seriously for all of us it seems like we sometimes take 1 step forward and 2 steps back.
> 
> Ok so question, when going in for the IUI... does DH go in with you that morning and give a sample or does he go in before you so that they can do the sperm wash? Hubby asked me and I was like... ya know I never asked about your part.



He always went in with me at our appointment time did his thing and then we would wait around an hour for them to do the wash. he can also bring it in with him, but I prefered him to just do it there to not mess anything up because the first time he had a SA done we were fighting the whole way there because he did it at home and I had to hold it in my breasts and I was yelling that he was driving slow. lol it was too stressful.
There was this old woman who worked on the weekend at the desk and the office would be packed and when e walked in she would scream "a=do you have it with you or are you gonig to produce here" hubby hated her. lol


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Well thats good to know that its over dramatized... probably because men act like such babies when they find out that something is wrong with their peice or little swimmers lol. So lets just keep positive and keep our FXed that this works for you. They didnt give me all the numbers for hubbys last SA, just that it was a lower number, but my dcotor told me it was totally doable.
> 
> I swear if anyone deserves a baby, its all of us on this thread. Seriously for all of us it seems like we sometimes take 1 step forward and 2 steps back.
> 
> Ok so question, when going in for the IUI... does DH go in with you that morning and give a sample or does he go in before you so that they can do the sperm wash? Hubby asked me and I was like... ya know I never asked about your part.
> 
> 
> 
> He always went in with me at our appointment time did his thing and then we would wait around an hour for them to do the wash. he can also bring it in with him, but I prefered him to just do it there to not mess anything up because the first time he had a SA done we were fighting the whole way there because he did it at home and I had to hold it in my breasts and I was yelling that he was driving slow. lol it was too stressful.
> There was this old woman who worked on the weekend at the desk and the office would be packed and when e walked in she would scream "a=do you have it with you or are you gonig to produce here" hubby hated her. lolClick to expand...

LMAO, I just pictured that whole scene!!! HAHAHA....wow, that lady must have been quite the turn on..if the plastic cup wasn't doing it for him....


----------



## Chris_25

lmao! Yea, she was like 80 years old and would scream it and then say ok you can go down now. Poor guy


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> lmao! Yea, she was like 80 years old and would scream it and then say ok you can go down now. Poor guy

Wow. That's right up there with the 80's bush porn on VHS.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> OK Ladies,
> 
> I need your help in getting me off the ledge. I'm going to post the results and feel free to chime in. Everything I'm reading says that the 'strict morphology' SA is horseshit.
> 
> Volume = 2.0 (reference range >2.0)
> Sperm Concentration = 161.4 million (reference range >20 million)
> Total Sperm Concentration = 322.7 million (reference range >40 million)
> Motility = 90 million (reference range >40 million)
> Viscosity = 1 -normal
> WBC = 2-4 per hpf (refrence range < 1 million/ml)
> Activity = 3 (ref range 1-sluggish, 4 very active)
> Progression = 36 (ref range >25%)
> PH = 7.6 (ref range 7.2-7.8)
> 
> Strict Morphology:
> 
> % of Normal = 1 (ref range >14%)
> Large = 0
> Small = 36
> Taper = 7
> Amorphous = 28
> Duplicate Head = 0
> Acrosomal Deficiency = 0
> Vacuole = 28
> Neck/Midpiece Defect = 0
> Cytoplacsmic Mass = 0
> Tail defect = 0
> Other = 0
> 
> Notes:
> 
> In the initial testing a small number of immotile cells were present. Many of the motile sperm cells progressed well but some also showed mostly fine Lateral Head Displacement. These findings are reflected in a good 90% motility and a good progression score of 36%. Morphologically only 1% of the sperm cells were normal with the presence of spermatogonia.
> 
> It has been our experience that when a majority of the sperm cells show only one or two vacuoles and/or small size, in spite of the abnormal morphology, progression score maybe around normal or above it, as is the case with this patient.
> 
> 
> What do you all think? The other thing the RE said was that because of his high count and motility, the 1% doesn't necessarily mean 1%...you have to multiply that factor or something. Urgh. My head hurts. I was really hoping IUI would be our answer :(
> 
> 
> Exactly what the doctor told me. My DH had the same exact count on his first SA and they said he had a lot of abnromally shaped sperm but because of the high count it should be fine.Click to expand...

Do you remember if it was a 'strict morphology' test? Do you remember what the number was for the normal morphology?


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> lmao! Yea, she was like 80 years old and would scream it and then say ok you can go down now. Poor guy
> 
> Wow. That's right up there with the 80's bush porn on VHS.Click to expand...



LMFAO! It was kind of embarassing for me because then I would have to sit there in a packed room after she told him to go downstairs and everyone knowing where he went lol even though everyone there was for the same reason.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> OK Ladies,
> 
> I need your help in getting me off the ledge. I'm going to post the results and feel free to chime in. Everything I'm reading says that the 'strict morphology' SA is horseshit.
> 
> Volume = 2.0 (reference range >2.0)
> Sperm Concentration = 161.4 million (reference range >20 million)
> Total Sperm Concentration = 322.7 million (reference range >40 million)
> Motility = 90 million (reference range >40 million)
> Viscosity = 1 -normal
> WBC = 2-4 per hpf (refrence range < 1 million/ml)
> Activity = 3 (ref range 1-sluggish, 4 very active)
> Progression = 36 (ref range >25%)
> PH = 7.6 (ref range 7.2-7.8)
> 
> Strict Morphology:
> 
> % of Normal = 1 (ref range >14%)
> Large = 0
> Small = 36
> Taper = 7
> Amorphous = 28
> Duplicate Head = 0
> Acrosomal Deficiency = 0
> Vacuole = 28
> Neck/Midpiece Defect = 0
> Cytoplacsmic Mass = 0
> Tail defect = 0
> Other = 0
> 
> Notes:
> 
> In the initial testing a small number of immotile cells were present. Many of the motile sperm cells progressed well but some also showed mostly fine Lateral Head Displacement. These findings are reflected in a good 90% motility and a good progression score of 36%. Morphologically only 1% of the sperm cells were normal with the presence of spermatogonia.
> 
> It has been our experience that when a majority of the sperm cells show only one or two vacuoles and/or small size, in spite of the abnormal morphology, progression score maybe around normal or above it, as is the case with this patient.
> 
> 
> What do you all think? The other thing the RE said was that because of his high count and motility, the 1% doesn't necessarily mean 1%...you have to multiply that factor or something. Urgh. My head hurts. I was really hoping IUI would be our answer :(
> 
> 
> Exactly what the doctor told me. My DH had the same exact count on his first SA and they said he had a lot of abnromally shaped sperm but because of the high count it should be fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you remember if it was a 'strict morphology' test? Do you remember what the number was for the normal morphology?Click to expand...



The strict WHO morphology was 4% which was low normal


----------



## s_love

You girls have me laughing over here!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> You girls have me laughing over here!

Happy to hear you laughing :)

How's AF treating you?


----------



## Conceive81

Where is everyone tonight? I just spent a while researching and it looks like there are many views on morphology especially when the count is high. RE's office just called to up my dose of Bravelle until my next ultrasound on Wednesday. I'm treading carefully as I don't want us to be disappointed if this doesn't work. Part of me wishes I didn't know about the morphology...I was fine thinking he was perfect :(


----------



## Chris_25

I'm here. Don't lose the hope there's still a good chance. That's good that they upped your dosage! How many follicles do you have so far? I'm so tired I'm gonna finish watching the bachelor and go to bed!


----------



## s_love

Yeah don't lose hope, I always take what I read on the Internet with a grain of salt... Even medical sites. Everyone has an opinion and just because their experiences have been one way, who's to say it won't be another. I mean we all have heard unreliable stories that are true and thought well stranger things have happened. You just need to stay happy and relaxed!!


----------



## Conceive81

Thanks Ladies.

Chris, I had two dominant follies at 9mm and a bunch of other little ones. 

I'll just say this, we are having a baby pour hell or high water. Boom!


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> Chris, I had two dominant follies at 9mm and a bunch of other little ones.
> 
> I'll just say this, we are having a baby pour hell or high water. Boom!

Lol boom! I need you to send some motivation/positive energy/good thinking whatever has you inspired my way. I'm really really hoping and praying this IUI will do it for us, but like you said, come hell or high water....


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> Chris, I had two dominant follies at 9mm and a bunch of other little ones.
> 
> I'll just say this, we are having a baby pour hell or high water. Boom!
> 
> Lol boom! I need you to send some motivation/positive energy/good thinking whatever has you inspired my way. I'm really really hoping and praying this IUI will do it for us, but like you said, come hell or high water....Click to expand...

I was lying in bed, because I didn't sleep too well last night and was sleepy all day, feeling down about all this..then I said a prayer...was hoping to go to the nearby church tonight to light a candle with hubby but he's just on his way now. Anyway, as soon as I said the prayer, I said "you know what? We are having a baby. That's it. I'm not taking 'no' for an answer." And there you go, I guess my stubborn head pays off sometimes :)


----------



## Conceive81

Everyone must be busy bding :)


----------



## Chris_25

nice to see you positive! Fuck this i'm getting one too! lol what I don't get is with all this technology why can't they do something to make the chance 100% or at least 99.9%? When they do IVF why can't they actually implant it for you into the uterus? lol just a thought.


----------



## s_love

I know, you think by now the percentages for artificial insemination would be way up... Either way. I'm trying really hard to be positive, last night I tried repeating that I am getting a baby, I can do this.... I slept horribly and feel like a zombie today. I worked out so that drained me even more.


----------



## Conceive81

Must have been the moon or something because hubby and I argued late last night :( I went to bed at 3:30 and had to get up at 6:30...I am a zombie too :(

Chris, I know, it makes no sense. Sometimes I really wonder. We are beginning to think they want us to do ivf for more money...because that Kruger strict test is apparently bs. Hubby was all bent out of shape.

I'm so tired of arguing and of being in this fertility limbo. I'm still having a baby though! Damn skippy!


----------



## s_love

So I wrote out this long thing about my day and then my browser unexpectedly closed and I lost it... Ugh that's how my whole day has been little annoyances.

Hubby has been on duty, haven't gotten to talk to him, when we did it was a fight... Because I'm too hormonal.

Well to quickly recap... 19 year old friend who's been dating a girl for 2 months found out she was pregnant today. Typical. Not mad... Just blah.

I'm an idiot and signed up for a 6am fitness class called Morning Mayhem.

Hubby has testical ultrasound tomorrow at 5... Hope for some good news.

I will stay positive, I will have a baby. I will stay positive, I will have a baby... Ugh it's not working :growlmad:


----------



## Conceive81

Ok, seriously...the same thing just happened to me and then I somehow reported your post! Oh no! I don't know how to take that back? This sucks.

I was saying good luck on your morning mayhem...and that you WILL have a baby. Let us know how u/s goes tomorrow. I have an u/s tomorrow to check up on the follies. I'm at the dr's so often these days, my colleagues are wondering what the heck is wrong with me!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies.
> 
> Chris, i had two dominant follies at 9mm and a bunch of other little ones.
> 
> I'll just say this, we are having a baby pour hell or high water. Boom!
> 
> lol boom! I need you to send some motivation/positive energy/good thinking whatever has you inspired my way. I'm really really hoping and praying this iui will do it for us, but like you said, come hell or high water....Click to expand...

boooooom!


----------



## s_love

Good luck on your u/s, let us know what they say! I totally want to go with hubby to his but he doesn't want me to. I just feel like he doesn't relay all the info properly lol. 

Well class sucked. Not really it was a great workout but it hurt and was so damn early! Still tired. And now I have a full day of errands ahead of me.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Good luck on your u/s, let us know what they say! I totally want to go with hubby to his but he doesn't want me to. I just feel like he doesn't relay all the info properly lol.
> 
> Well class sucked. Not really it was a great workout but it hurt and was so damn early! Still tired. And now I have a full day of errands ahead of me.



I don't know how you went that early, but good for you! Let us know how the sono goes.


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies,

Love, I'm crossing my fingers for ur hubby. I do know what you mean about relaying the information, it took my hubby a while to get that right and then they get annoyed when you ask too many questions!

Just got back from RE's office. She said my estrogen levels are not as high as she was hoping and it was hard to gage how much of the injectibles she should give me since it's the first medicated cycle. She changed my dosage to include the menopur today and tomorrow in addition to one vile of bravelle. I'm also going to be taking the antagon tonight and tomorrow to ensure I don't ovulate early. I had two follicles in the running, one at 13mm and one at 14mm. I wouldn't say that's fantastic for CD13 but it's not horrible. Only one of my ovaries has the activity going on, the other one doesn't have much. Interesting huh? I usually ovulate around CD16 so I'm guessing they may grow a lot in the next three days. I'm scheduled to take the trigger shot on Friday at 10pm and then I'm going in for the IUI on Sunday at 11AM. Yipee! We are psyched that it's falling on the week-end.


----------



## Conceive81

One more thing, my RE said that she wanted us to come in for the IUI 40 hours after the trigger shot because she wants me to have already ovulated..thought that was interesting, seems like every RE has a different approach.


----------



## s_love

That's exciting! I wish mine was that close. So how big do they like the follies to be on cd13?

I called the doctors office and to schedule my baseline and the nurse said someone from the scheduling department would be calling me... Hooray for waiting


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> That's exciting! I wish mine was that close. So how big do they like the follies to be on cd13?
> 
> I called the doctors office and to schedule my baseline and the nurse said someone from the scheduling department would be calling me... Hooray for waiting

It depends, I think she was hoping for another one but two is good enough and they should be ripe and ready in time...just the waiting game now!


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive that's great that you have 2 follies at least! Hooray for iui so excited for you! The last iui I had the nurse put me in an ice cold room and the speculum was pretty much frozen and she put it right up there that def wasn't fun lol


----------



## s_love

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive that's great that you have 2 follies at least! Hooray for iui so excited for you! The last iui I had the nurse put me in an ice cold room and the speculum was pretty much frozen and she put it right up there that def wasn't fun lol

Lol sounds like an awesome experience


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive that's great that you have 2 follies at least! Hooray for iui so excited for you! The last iui I had the nurse put me in an ice cold room and the speculum was pretty much frozen and she put it right up there that def wasn't fun lol

Thanks Chris <3<3
Wow, that's just mean! My RE's office is always nice and warm, and I'm really thankful for that because I'm always cold due to my thyroid problem. I live in CA and my hands are ALWAYS freezing.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> Conceive that's great that you have 2 follies at least! Hooray for iui so excited for you! The last iui I had the nurse put me in an ice cold room and the speculum was pretty much frozen and she put it right up there that def wasn't fun lol

Could you remind me how many follies you had and the sizes? Sorry if you told me before, I'm so scatter brained these days. Also, do you remember if you ovulated on both sides? It seems like my round of clomid and with this round of injectibles, I'm only ovulating on my right?


----------



## Chris_25

I have only ovulated on one side and I never had more than one follicle which makes me angry! When I did the trigger shot my follicle was 18, 19 and 21 i think that was for all 3 IUI's. I always had a second follicle trying to grow but it never made it. Don't stress it as long as you have one mature follicle it will be fine.


----------



## Conceive81

Chris_25 said:


> I have only ovulated on one side and I never had more than one follicle which makes me angry! When I did the trigger shot my follicle was 18, 19 and 21 i think that was for all 3 IUI's. I always had a second follicle trying to grow but it never made it. Don't stress it as long as you have one mature follicle it will be fine.

Thanks Chris, and I love the quote by the way...so true!


----------



## Chris_25

Yea, really it felt like they had the medal speculum in the freezer lol I asked if we could go back to the other room but she said she can see better in that room so I wasn't going to argue that lol 

I just went for a walk with dh and then jogged a block and i am so out of shape everything hurt me lol i was like ouch my knees ouch my ovary ouch my chest and finished it off with twisting my ankle but im ok lol we actually got a warm night it was 60 degrees today but will be going back down to 20 degrees by the weekend!


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I have only ovulated on one side and I never had more than one follicle which makes me angry! When I did the trigger shot my follicle was 18, 19 and 21 i think that was for all 3 IUI's. I always had a second follicle trying to grow but it never made it. Don't stress it as long as you have one mature follicle it will be fine.
> 
> Thanks Chris, and I love the quote by the way...so true!Click to expand...

You're welcome ask me anything you need to know. :) I feel like a pro lol 
I know I love that quote!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies - I have been MIA from this thread for a few day! 

I wish I had some good input on SA stuff, but I don't. But if you are super concerned, there is no reason you couldn't take your results to another doctor or urologist and see what their opinions are? I agree, and would take everything with a grain of salt you read on the internet.. I need to heed my own advice too :-/

Chris - I am sorry you are so down :( I do love your quote, it is so true. I think we will all get our babies. :) 

Love - How did DH's appointment go? I understand wanting to be there to make sure you get the information.. I am the same way with my DH. When he got surgery last year, I was at every appointment for that reason. (I am a control freak). I guess if you have any questions you aren't clear about, you can call the doctors office with hubby and have them explain maybe?

AFM - I am on CD10 (CD1 being when the "period like bleeding" occurred...) .. doing OPKs.. still negative. I will take another one tonight. I don't anticipating O'ing until this weekend. I am so nervous that my body won't do what it is supposed to, since it hasn't so far. Ugh. I am terrified to get pregnant again, that I will have another loss. I just hate being out of control.


----------



## s_love

Hubby is on his way home he told me "we'll they confirmed again that I don't have nut cancer" and that's all I got out of him. Lol let me explain. This is his third testicular ultrasound... When he was in boot camp they found an extra mass in his scortum and were convinced he had cancer, he was almost released on an honorable medical discharge but they later confirmed it was a benign cyst... But it is huge. Anyway he went to another unit and had to have it checked again... All they've ever said is "it's not cancer" they never said if it effected his Fertility, which is something ive been wondering since we started. Lol funny story... It got around his unit that he had "a third nut" so everyone says he has 3 balls... His call sign on deployment is ET (extra testicle)- boys are idiots lol.

When he gets home ill question him more but for now that all I got.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully he gives you some clear answers. 

Just found out my best friend is pregnant. She called me in tears because she didn't want me mad at her. I'm not. I'm sad because I want to be preggo.. But I know she has been back and forth on having a second child. Ugh. Well let the TTC continue!


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Hubby is on his way home he told me "we'll they confirmed again that I don't have nut cancer" and that's all I got out of him. Lol let me explain. This is his third testicular ultrasound... When he was in boot camp they found an extra mass in his scortum and were convinced he had cancer, he was almost released on an honorable medical discharge but they later confirmed it was a benign cyst... But it is huge. Anyway he went to another unit and had to have it checked again... All they've ever said is "it's not cancer" they never said if it effected his Fertility, which is something ive been wondering since we started. Lol funny story... It got around his unit that he had "a third nut" so everyone says he has 3 balls... His call sign on deployment is ET (extra testicle)- boys are idiots lol.
> 
> When he gets home ill question him more but for now that all I got.

Love, that's awesome! He sounds pretty funny. Good thing, because we all can use a laugh these days, huh?

Let us know what other information you get...


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Hopefully he gives you some clear answers.
> 
> Just found out my best friend is pregnant. She called me in tears because she didn't want me mad at her. I'm not. I'm sad because I want to be preggo.. But I know she has been back and forth on having a second child. Ugh. Well let the TTC continue!

 
I'm so sorry honey, that's tough. Hopefully her preggo vibes will stick to you!:hugs:


----------



## s_love

Aknqtpie- so sorry hun :hugs: it sucks when it's someone so close... And they think they can't share with us without pissing us off. Your time is coming soon! 

He said they didn't tell him anything else... Which I don't believe. He has an appt with the urologist on the 5th... Gotta wait until then to find out. Ugh I hate waiting. I'm so impatient.


----------



## aknqtpie

Love - will he let you go to the follow up?

I am not sure how to deal with her being pg. I'm not mad at her, just dealing with my internal demons


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Love - will he let you go to the follow up?
> 
> I am not sure how to deal with her being pg. I'm not mad at her, just dealing with my internal demons

I asked him and he just said "I dunno, maybe". 

I understand, it's a mix of happiness for a great friend but sadness and jealousy... It's not mad but its just like blah.... Actually I don't have a word that describes it well enough.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Love - will he let you go to the follow up?
> 
> I am not sure how to deal with her being pg. I'm not mad at her, just dealing with my internal demons
> 
> I asked him and he just said "I dunno, maybe".
> 
> I understand, it's a mix of happiness for a great friend but sadness and jealousy... It's not mad but its just like blah.... Actually I don't have a word that describes it well enough.Click to expand...

I think 'indifferent' would be a good way to sum it up...although I still love babies whenever I see them. I was going crazy over one of them at the grocery store yesterday. I might as well post a 'baby fever' sign on my forehead.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am handling it better today. I can't be mad at her, she is my best friend... and I was in tears last night because she was in tears.. and then I was in tears because I was emotional about it.. haha. But hopefully things work out and we have two babies close in age together.. and that will be really awesome. Especially because it means she will be coming home for sure in a year. (they moved to the middle of nowhere)..


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> I am handling it better today. I can't be mad at her, she is my best friend... and I was in tears last night because she was in tears.. and then I was in tears because I was emotional about it.. haha. But hopefully things work out and we have two babies close in age together.. and that will be really awesome. Especially because it means she will be coming home for sure in a year. (they moved to the middle of nowhere)..

That's the spirit :):hugs:


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Love - will he let you go to the follow up?
> 
> I am not sure how to deal with her being pg. I'm not mad at her, just dealing with my internal demons
> 
> I asked him and he just said "I dunno, maybe".
> 
> I understand, it's a mix of happiness for a great friend but sadness and jealousy... It's not mad but its just like blah.... Actually I don't have a word that describes it well enough.Click to expand...

I have issues with 'I don't know'. I think it should be outlawed...that line drives me bonkers!


----------



## s_love

I know me too! It shouldn't be a valid answer. Especially in this instance. Can I go with you is a yes or no... Don't string me along with an "I don't know".


----------



## Chris_25

Love- that's hysterical the "et" lol demand that you go with him to the urologist.

Akn- I'm sorry I know how hard that can be you are happy for them but so sad for yourself. It's just a matter of time my bf is pregnant even though she always said she didn't want kids but she's gonna be trying soon. That's life though.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yup. I'm just in shock about it. And I can't cry infront of DH, because then he thinks I'm unstable... I'm like, no I'm just a female... And I'm frustrated with my situation.


----------



## Conceive81

*sigh*...when we talk about our feelings to men we seem to be unstable. So frustrating...hang in there hon.


----------



## s_love

Speaking of being unstable... I just had a meltdown. Nothing even related to babies!!

So I just had a phone interview for an executive assistant position. Was on the phone for a good 20 minutes answering and talking with the HR lady. She flat out told me I'm perfect for the job but she has reservations with setting up my second interview.
1. Because I'm a military wife and can't control my husbands orders
2. Because I'm a senior in college and 12 hours away from graduation
She said because of these 2 reasons she's not sure I'd be around in a year or 2 and therefore isn't sure she can offer me a position.

All of that stuff was clearly stated on my résumé and cover letter... Why even call me if you don't have any intentions of going further than a phone interview?! I'm so frustrated. As soon as we got off the phone I started crying. I've been job searching for so long, ugh.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Speaking of being unstable... I just had a meltdown. Nothing even related to babies!!
> 
> So I just had a phone interview for an executive assistant position. Was on the phone for a good 20 minutes answering and talking with the HR lady. She flat out told me I'm perfect for the job but she has reservations with setting up my second interview.
> 1. Because I'm a military wife and can't control my husbands orders
> 2. Because I'm a senior in college and 12 hours away from graduation
> She said because of these 2 reasons she's not sure I'd be around in a year or 2 and therefore isn't sure she can offer me a position.
> 
> All of that stuff was clearly stated on my résumé and cover letter... Why even call me if you don't have any intentions of going further than a phone interview?! I'm so frustrated. As soon as we got off the phone I started crying. I've been job searching for so long, ugh.

Wow. I am in disbelief..that is discriminatory.


----------



## Conceive81

Love, message me when you can with your coordinates and what you are looking for. I may be able to help.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> s_love said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of being unstable... I just had a meltdown. Nothing even related to babies!!
> 
> So I just had a phone interview for an executive assistant position. Was on the phone for a good 20 minutes answering and talking with the HR lady. She flat out told me I'm perfect for the job but she has reservations with setting up my second interview.
> 1. Because I'm a military wife and can't control my husbands orders
> 2. Because I'm a senior in college and 12 hours away from graduation
> She said because of these 2 reasons she's not sure I'd be around in a year or 2 and therefore isn't sure she can offer me a position.
> 
> All of that stuff was clearly stated on my résumé and cover letter... Why even call me if you don't have any intentions of going further than a phone interview?! I'm so frustrated. As soon as we got off the phone I started crying. I've been job searching for so long, ugh.
> 
> Wow. I am in disbelief..that is discriminatory.Click to expand...

I agree that's totally not even right! I'm sorry :(


----------



## s_love

It's actuall not the first time it's happened and I'm sure it won't be the last. It's always one or the other... Him being military or my graduation. They always say it makes it seem like I'm not a "long term candidate". I'm just hormonal so it was just extra frustrating. Then I told DH and of course he got mad (not at me) at the company and I started crying again. Ugh headache. 

Anyway how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Conceive81

Doing alright here. Last day of injections tomorrow and trigger...researching and sleepy. 

I bought opks to make sure the antagon is working and I got a negative so I guess it is. DH is abstaining as of today for iui on Sunday. Everything I'm reading says 5 days is too long and we did 6 for his last SA. I'm hoping 3 days is the winning number!


----------



## s_love

Yeah I read something about anything over 3 days is too long and they won't be at their best quality.

Hooray for almost being done with injections!


----------



## aknqtpie

Love - I would suggest the next time you apply for a job, you don't be as up front about the military thing. You can let them infer it from your address or what not, and if they ask, you can be honest (not saying to lie to them). But it might be better to not mention it. 

If they bring up the schooling thing, you can mention that although you are applying for an assistant position, you feel that it is a great opportunity to get your foot in the door to the business world (not sure what your degree is in), and you feel that you can gain some knowledge in whatever industry the assistant job. I just finished my third degree, and am an executive assistant, but since I just got my degree in accounting, they are now looking at moving me to an accounting position. I would just approach it from that angle.. Hope that helps :) 

Conceive - Yay for it almost being time for your iui!!! 

Got a negative OPK again today :( I don't expect a positive one until probably CD13.. I am only at CD11 ... The last time I did OPKs.. I got my positive on CD13/14... I am just extremely impatient about all of this. My boobs are kinda hurting, and I have had a few twinges, so I think my body is starting to gear up.. hopefully I O this weekend. 

I have been emotional all day, and I have been in tears about 4 times already, between my work eval (which was mostly good, and the parts that weren't, I knew was going to be commented on) and everything going on with my friend... I have been trying to repeat the mantra all day .. "I will have my baby.. I will have my baby"


----------



## s_love

Aknqtpie- yeah after the first time the military was an issue I stopped offering it up freely. Now they ask why I relocated and I say my husbands job... Then they ask me what he does... Sometimes I really feel like lying! Lol he's a stay at home bum! 

My degree is in social sciences with concentrations in sociology and psychology. I tell them I'm looking to grow in an established company. I've been told I'm not a long term candidate because once I get my degree I can't guarantee that I won't pursue a different position with a different company... It's just annoying and frustrating. Well guess it just wasn't meant to be and the right position is still out there for me. 

Lol I'm sitting here repeating "I will have a baby. I will get a job. I will have a baby. I will get a job..."


----------



## s_love

Good morning beautiful ladies! Well I woke up in a wonderful mood- dispute the fact I was up at 5 and only got 4 hours of sleep! Went and did my morning mayhem workout, bought breakfast for a homeless man and his dog, and I'm about to go into beast mode and clean this house lol. 

This may be tmi but I had awful stomach problems last night... Cramping, dry heaving and um... Well you know (out the other end lol) so I figured today would be horrible but so far I'm feeling great! Still waiting on my phone call back from the doctors office regarding scheduling my baseline for IUI buuuut maybe I will call and bother them again. Anyway, I hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday!

Also, 2 of our really good friends returned home from Afghanistan today! One is meeting his 4 month old daughter for the first time!


----------



## aknqtpie

Beast mode eh? Should we start calling you Marshawn Lynch??? :) (If you want some humor, look up the remake that some Seahawks fans did of Beauty and a Beat by Justin Beiber... it's pretty funny). Can you say obsessed much? I can.. i am in withdrawals.. and hope the 49ers lose.... 

I am glad you are having a good day. It is amazing how much working out can lift your spirits!!! And yay for buying a homeless man breakfast... good Karma!!! 

I am sorry that people are being stupid about it, I guess they have never been in your shoes? I have.. 

I am pretty sure I got some EWCM this morning.. *fxd* I get my positive OPK this weekend. Terrified that I won't. So far I am getting good "gearing up to O" symptoms.. 

Hope you ladies have a good weekend!


----------



## Conceive81

Love, sorry to hear about your stomach issues last night. My dog had stomach issues for the past two nights...maybe it's the moon? lol...

I'm so glad you're feeling great, just in time for the week-end!

aknqtipie, fx'd that you are going to O this week-end, if so, then we are synced! lol..can that even happen virtually?

AFM, I'm on my last dose of bravelle at 6:30 then trigger at 10pm....yay! Then, Sunday is the big day, lots of fun after that due to no longer having to abstain....

I will be in touch over the week-end. Any fun plans tonight?


----------



## aknqtpie

Woohoo!!! This is your first iui right??? It might be possible to be in sync virtually :) 

Nothing too exciting planned.. have to take my car into the dealership, for some reason my heater won't switch from defrost to vent... it's strange.. Oh well. Hopefully they can fix it.. or order the part that fixes it.


----------



## Conceive81

Yes, it's my first IUI..and I have two good looking follies. I'm excited, nervous, hopeful, scared, every emotion under the sun.

I know the 2ww will be horrid....

Hoping they can fix the car issue! Our week-end will be relaxing, as we are both so tired and on vacation next week! Yay!


----------



## aknqtpie

Going anywhere good?


----------



## Conceive81

Just sticking around and relaxing. Are you going to update ur ticker soon?


----------



## s_love

I think my lack of sleep finally caught up to me. I'm no longer bubbly and energetic... Not in a bad mood, just very tired. No plans this weekend except maybe watch the game with some friends. Doctors office didn't call, guess ill be calling on Monday.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> I think my lack of sleep finally caught up to me. I'm no longer bubbly and energetic... Not in a bad mood, just very tired. No plans this weekend except maybe watch the game with some friends. Doctors office didn't call, guess ill be calling on Monday.

Ya. Getting up that early will do that! Enjoy your down time.


----------



## Conceive81

Trigger is in! Acupuncture tomorrow then iui Sunday at 11am!


----------



## aknqtpie

Ill update my ticker when I ovulate.. And am counting down to testing. I'm still waiting...


----------



## s_love

Conceive- yay! FXed for you that Sunday is your magic day. Relax and have a great Saturday!

Aknqtpie- it seems like we are always waiting... And I'm not a patient person. FXed for you that you do ovulate in 2 days!

Well my cousins cousin (who I grew up with too) his wife miscarried and they told us this morning. It was their first. She was 9 weeks. So sad. 

Well I have absolutely nothing to do today... It's only 913 and I'm bored. I hate that I'm looking forward to a phone call that won't come over the weekend... Makes it stretch out but not in a fun way. I hope my husband comes up with something to do today.


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive... Looks like we will be in the TWW together... Got my positive OPK this morning, so I should O tomorrow or Monday! 

Love - I am sorry about your cousin. 

Today I think we are cleaning, I invited my husband and I to someones house for superbowl sunday, so gotta get everything done today instead.. hahaha


----------



## s_love

So we are out to lunch and my husband got a phone call from the naval hospital and he let it go to voicemail.. Well he checks the voicemail and it's a reminder for his appt on Tuesday. He then stares at his phone and says "you're going to be so mad at me"... I asked why and he sd that my doctor called his phone on accident and left a voicemail for me to call them back to schedule my appt... They called on Wednesday and he forgot to tell me. Ugh annoying! But I have called back since Wednesday and was told to wait for them to call... It's a cluster fuck. 

Aknqtpie- yay for OVing! 

I'm hoping both of you get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## aknqtpie

What a mess. Ugh. Men don't think


----------



## s_love

Lol I know! I was like so all week that I've been complaining about them calling me you didn't get reminded to tell me? Ill be calling first thing on Monday and telling them my husband is an idiot and making sure they update their contact info


----------



## aknqtpie

That's a good plan.. 

Why are you sad?


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies!

Love, sucks about your hubby getting the calls and not remembering to tell you!

Aknqtpie, 2ww partners for sure! 

I've been fighting nausea all day from the trigger shot. My acupuncture went well but then we had to take one of my furry babies to the vet. 200 dollars later, we are watching her closely to make sure she gets better. Always something, right?

How is everyone doing? I'm going to watch Super Bowl Sunday for the first time tomorrow. I want to learn more about football after hearing you all go on about it!


----------



## aknqtpie

Whats wrong with your fur baby???? 


This will be your first time watching the superbowl??? I hope you have someone who knows football watching with you.. they can help explain it :) Just remember.. "Go Ravens" ...


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Whats wrong with your fur baby????
> 
> 
> This will be your first time watching the superbowl??? I hope you have someone who knows football watching with you.. they can help explain it :) Just remember.. "Go Ravens" ...

Nice ticker! 

Yes, it will be my first time. Hubby will teach me..I'm from Canada and was never in to it before.

Poor pup has bad diarrhea...


----------



## aknqtpie

I have heard rice and boiled hamburger meat helps with that... When we first got our big dog... he got it horribly.. we think it was a mix of nerves and new dog food. Hope he feels better soon!!!

Football is fun when you really get into it and understand what is going on.


----------



## s_love

Conceive- hope your pup is feeling better! And yeah for football! 

Aknqtpie- yes go Ravens! Hubby is going for the niners.. Booooo! Lol it's a house divided. We decided to have a few ppl over. 

We went shooting today with a buddy and his wife. His wife never shot before... She shot 1 round got scared and almost dropped the gun! I felt bad for her because she didn't have a good time. 

Lol although I love the weekend, I wish it was Monday so I could call my doctors office! Lol so impatient.


----------



## Conceive81

Yup, we gave her boiled chicken breast and probiotics along with some anti parasitic in a syringe. She is a small morkie so it's dangerous when they get dehydrated. Her sister (another morkie) is worried, it's so cute.

Love, that's on my list of things to do, but I hate loud noises so may get scared too!


----------



## aknqtpie

What is a morkie?? A Yorkie and a.... 

I think pictures may be needed!


----------



## Conceive81

Maltese/Yorkie mix :) they are the sweetest dogs.


----------



## aknqtpie

POST PICTURES!!! NOW!!! hehehe


----------



## Conceive81

Done :)


----------



## Conceive81

Here they are:


----------



## aknqtpie

Awww!!! So cute!!!


----------



## s_love

Lol you beat me to asking what a Morkie was lol. So cute!!!


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies,

How are you doing? Had my IUI this morning, was just like a pap smear except I could definitely feel something going up. Not painful at all. Had lunch with hubby and am relaxing for the rest of the day. And the 2ww begins....


----------



## s_love

Yay!! FXed for you that this is the cycle. Lol I don't envy your tww, I know it's going to be killer! 

Calling doctors in the morning and demanding they schedule my baseline and everything already.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay for Superbowl babies!


----------



## s_love

Yay!! So happy the niners didn't win!


----------



## aknqtpie

Me too!! I don't care that the Ravens won.. I just care that the niners lost!!! :) 

I think they have climbed to the top of my "teams I really don't like" list... They have passed the Cowboys, Patriots and Broncos lol.


----------



## Conceive81

Good morning ladies!

Love, did you call the office yet?


----------



## aknqtpie

Good morning!!!

This TWW is already driving me nuts.. hahaha


----------



## Conceive81

Oh ya, me too hon. I was up till 2am googling success rates for high counts and low morphology.


----------



## aknqtpie

Dr. Google is evil.


----------



## s_love

Dr.Google is the root of all evil, I do agree! But I also couldn't sleep and was googing successful first round IUIs with low count lol.

Yes I called the office! My baseline is scheduled for Friday the 15th at 230. It's going to be a long 2 weeks! I'm excited! Lol so I also have a 2ww per say with you ladies. Jk, but I am super excited.

I know you guys must be going crazy!


----------



## Conceive81

I panicked because I had loads of ewcm yesterday, after my IUI..and this morning I had twinges in my right ovary and sore boobs...I though, maybe the IUI was done too early, although it was 40 hrs after the trigger shot.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Dr.Google is the root of all evil, I do agree! But I also couldn't sleep and was googing successful first round IUIs with low count lol.
> 
> Yes I called the office! My baseline is scheduled for Friday the 15th at 230. It's going to be a long 2 weeks! I'm excited! Lol so I also have a 2ww per say with you ladies. Jk, but I am super excited.
> 
> I know you guys must be going crazy!

Hey, it's all ultimately waiting for the same thing, and I'm glad I have you ladies to survive through this. I took an HPT and a OPK yesterday, both came out super positive, which I guess is a good thing. I was paranoid the trigger shot didn't work. Seems like I'm really lacking faith these days. I might go to the church we were married in today.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am lacking in faith, but at the same time.. I have said a prayer every day over the last month. 

I am only 1dpo (ish).. I am pretty sure I ovulated either saturday or yesterday... but am going to assume I O'd yesterday.. and I am in tune to every twinge I am having lol.


----------



## s_love

Right there with you ladies. I've been praying but I'm just not sure anyone is listening. I'm already doubting if stuff will work, I'm gonna stress myself out! Lol I'm sitting here thinking like... What if I produce no follies, what of they are on my none tube side, what if the meds have no effect!!!

I told DH and he was like "you read online that first time IUIs with low counts work all the time for ppl. so it does happen, so what not is?" He's right, why not us? And I mean all of us ladies. I mean ladies get their BFP everyday after however many months and whatever obstacles, so why not us this month. I'm crossing fingers and praying for all of us!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yup! I am grateful that my body is finally letting me try again!! Although when I get my BFN in two weeks.. I may be singing a different tune lol.


----------



## s_love

Hey now, we are not think like that! Positivity for February! I believe in us lol.


----------



## aknqtpie

PMA! Right here!!!!


----------



## s_love

Migraine from hell... :nope:


----------



## aknqtpie

Boooo... sorry hun! I hate headaches.. especially the kind that won't go away even in a dark silent room.


----------



## Conceive81

I am so tired. I just woke up from a nap. I wish all of us could hang out over coffee. I swear I start missing you when I don't see a post! 

I am going to be positive. If its a bfn ill have to suck it up and move on. Love, ur hubby is right. If I remember correctly he had good morphology?


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> I am so tired. I just woke up from a nap. I wish all of us could hang out over coffee. I swear I start missing you when I don't see a post!
> 
> I am going to be positive. If its a bfn ill have to suck it up and move on. Love, ur hubby is right. If I remember correctly he had good morphology?

Well my doctor said it was a low number but the urologist said it was within the low-normal range... So I guess it's ok. I never got an exact number... He goes back tomorrow to talk about his ultra sound results. 

I know, I wish we would all meet up and talk in person!

I tank it's a sinus headache... All around my eyes and my cheeks feel swollen/full if that makes sense and pressure pressure pressure...


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh, sinus pressure is the worst!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Love - I know you are close to (or in?) San Diego right?? Conceive.. where are you at?


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Love - I know you are close to (or in?) San Diego right?? Conceive.. where are you at?

I'm in LA!


----------



## aknqtpie

You SOCAL girls.. :) I have family in Ventura... but I am in Cold and dreery AK.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> You SOCAL girls.. :) I have family in Ventura... but I am in Cold and dreery AK.

We are going to Ventura for a wedding in June! Never been there before. Yeah we are San Diego but I'm originally from Houston and hubby is from a tiny town in east Texas called Corrigan... Lol pop 1300.


----------



## aknqtpie

Nice! My family has a ranch in between Ventura and Ojai... I haven't been there in about 6 or 7 years... I am overdue visiting my uncle, who is actually my only family still living there!


----------



## Conceive81

Wow, population 1300!


----------



## s_love

Lol yeah if it weren't for the marine corps, my husband would be a hillbilly lol. 

So I'm driving myself crazy reading these first time IUI success stories! So many people are negative and say its highly unlikely and it's just not what I want to hear. Apparently only 10% of women have success on the first time? That seems so low. I wish the percentages were higher.


----------



## aknqtpie

Get off dr google!


----------



## s_love

I know I know!! It's like I like punishing myself and worrying....

How sad is it that it's 930 and I'm ready for bed?


----------



## aknqtpie

It's 830 here and I am ready for bed as well. Gonna go read then pass out lol.. 

Have you ever read any of Christopher Moore's books? He is pretty funny.. reading his newest one called Sacre Bleu, which is about Vincent Van Gough's friends figuring out how he died... I just started it.. should be interesting.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls sorry i've been MIA! 

Conceive glad to hear your IUI went well and praying you get a BFP! 

Conceive I have high hopes for you too :)


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> So we are out to lunch and my husband got a phone call from the naval hospital and he let it go to voicemail.. Well he checks the voicemail and it's a reminder for his appt on Tuesday. He then stares at his phone and says "you're going to be so mad at me"... I asked why and he sd that my doctor called his phone on accident and left a voicemail for me to call them back to schedule my appt... They called on Wednesday and he forgot to tell me. Ugh annoying! But I have called back since Wednesday and was told to wait for them to call... It's a cluster fuck.
> 
> Aknqtpie- yay for OVing!
> 
> I'm hoping both of you get your BFP this cycle!



Ah men! Why are they so unreliable?


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Yup, we gave her boiled chicken breast and probiotics along with some anti parasitic in a syringe. She is a small morkie so it's dangerous when they get dehydrated. Her sister (another morkie) is worried, it's so cute.
> 
> Love, that's on my list of things to do, but I hate loud noises so may get scared too!



Aw hope she is feeling better. I have a tiny little maltipoo


----------



## Conceive81

Good morning ladies,

Barely slept last night as my pup is still not feeling too well. 

My boobs are killing me and I had a nightmare that I was fighting with a few different people. Fun!

I thought the trigger shot symptoms would be less and less but I think it may metabolize slowly because I'm definitely feeling like ass. Or it may also be all the meds working themselves out? 

How is everyone doing? 

Aknqtpie I haven't heard of that book, but it sounds awesome! Enjoy!

Chris, thx for your positive energy hon.


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Lol yeah if it weren't for the marine corps, my husband would be a hillbilly lol.
> 
> So I'm driving myself crazy reading these first time IUI success stories! So many people are negative and say its highly unlikely and it's just not what I want to hear. Apparently only 10% of women have success on the first time? That seems so low. I wish the percentages were higher.

I did a lot of dr google research as well and I did find that medicated cycles had more luck. Also remember that women who do get preggers tend to drop off the face of the Internet too...


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive81 said:


> Also remember that women who do get preggers tend to drop off the face of the Internet too...

I know.. WHAT IS UP WITH THAT??? 

So far the book isn't as good as some of his other ones.. but it isn't bad. My favorite book from him is Lamb... its the story of Jesus from the view point of his best friend Biff.. who was conveniently left out of the bible. It was hilarious. His books are the kind you laugh out loud too.. because you are like WHAT! 

I had a weird dream last night as well, and my boobs haven't stopped being sore. I am between 1-3 dpo and I am SS like no ones business. I shouldn't be doing this until I am at least 6 dpo!!!


----------



## Chris_25

Not trying to be a debby downer but the clinic told me after i didn't get a bfp on my first IUI that they weren't surprised. I was like what? They said your percentage increases each time well then wtf happened after 3 months trying IUI that I did? I swear since my last IUI wasn't successful I have gone into complete depression mode. Remember though everyone is different and MANY women do get a BFP on their first try with IUI but just don't get discouraged.
What I never understood was how the chances of IUI weren't any higher than trying naturally. 
I do have a good feeling for you girls though and sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## s_love

Bad news ladies. DH went to the urologist and he has to have the varicocele surgery. Next Thursday. The doctor told him that his recovery period would probably mess up our chances for IUI this cycle. :nope: so sad. And if he didn't get the surgery that his numbers weren't good enough to do an IUI.

His number wont increase for 3-6 months after surgery is what his doctor said. I really cant take much more disappointment.


----------



## aknqtpie

Going to play the eternal optimist here.. (it's a stretch for me).. 

This isn't dissapointment... this is not bad news. It means that they have figured out what is going on, and they are going to and CAN fix it. The only thing that is going to suck is that you may have to wait 3-6 months before doing your iui. 

Is there anything that you and DH wanted to do before baby anyways? Maybe plan a fun trip where you guys can relax? 

I am sorry you are going through this, but I see things going up from here. You have figured out what is going on with you.. he has figured out what is going on with him. It is better than driving blind :) :hugs:


----------



## Conceive81

Totally agree! Can't type much now as in about to stuff my face with a grand slam lol


----------



## sadangel777

So sorry to hear that, Love -- :hugs:

I agree with aknqtpie: You know what's going on now, and are taking the right steps to correct it. You are getting closer to getting your BFP, it's just taking a while. Don't give up. :flower:

Chris, sorry to hear you are down. I couldn't believe the percentages associated with IUI, either. I hope going natural works for you. :flower:

Conceive, get some rest, enjoy the Grand Slam and good luck! :flower:

Hope everyone else is doing well. I just wanted to pop on and say I haven't forgotten any of you.

I have an appt tomorrow for my 9w scan; I'm terrified. Wish me luck.


----------



## horseypants

good luck! :)


----------



## s_love

Thanks for trying to turn it around to be positive but to me its not good news and it is disappointment. Even when you lay it out that it will fix everything. Theres no guarantee it will get his count to where it needs to be. To me all it means is 6 months of depression as I watch friends and family having kids and getting pregnant and all I can do is sit back and smile.

No, DH wont be able to take leave to go anywhere anytime soon. Hes training a new sgt right now. Next month his Gunny leaves and he takes over until the new Motor T officer joins his shop. Then in April he ships out on a carrier with a MEU for awhile. Oh well, right? I dont need happiness for the next 6 months anyway.


----------



## ElleT613

Hi All,

I just did a lot of catching up on the thread. 

s-love: so sorry you are having a rough time and that the hubs has to have surgery. That just sucks. There is nothing else to really say about that :hugs:

conceive: glad to hear that your IUI was easy and painless! FX!!!

horsey: how are you-- what's the latest your way?

sadangel: so glad things are going well- can't wait to hear about your next scan I'm sure everything will be great!!

aknqtpie- we always find each other on these threads:)!! yay! How are you??

AFM- my first IUI is tomorrow!! I am so nervous and excited at the same time. It's the first time I have felt hopeful in a long time...but I'm also trying to be realistic in regards to the statistics. Had my trigger shot this morning- IUI tom at 11am. Just livin' on a prayer here, lol.


----------



## s_love

Good luck Elle! Hey first round IUI success happens all the time! Why not for you? Keeping fingers crossed for you that all goes well!

Angel- glad you stopped by! Good luck on your scan. I know everything will be fine.

Yeah horsey, what's the latest with you? Haven't heard much! 

And sorry for my negativity ladies, I was just so excited about finally getting my IUI. But I have to be patient and hubby has to get fixed.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> So sorry to hear that, Love -- :hugs:
> 
> I agree with aknqtpie: You know what's going on now, and are taking the right steps to correct it. You are getting closer to getting your BFP, it's just taking a while. Don't give up. :flower:
> 
> Chris, sorry to hear you are down. I couldn't believe the percentages associated with IUI, either. I hope going natural works for you. :flower:
> 
> Conceive, get some rest, enjoy the Grand Slam and good luck! :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. I just wanted to pop on and say I haven't forgotten any of you.
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow for my 9w scan; I'm terrified. Wish me luck.



Thank you and I wish you luck! Keep us updated.


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Good luck Elle! Hey first round IUI success happens all the time! Why not for you? Keeping fingers crossed for you that all goes well!
> 
> Angel- glad you stopped by! Good luck on your scan. I know everything will be fine.
> 
> Yeah horsey, what's the latest with you? Haven't heard much!
> 
> And sorry for my negativity ladies, I was just so excited about finally getting my IUI. But I have to be patient and hubby has to get fixed.

Yes and he will be fixed and you will have your baby :) we will all have our baby one way or the other we have to keep on fighting!


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: love. We are all here for you.. and be as negative or positive as you want, and we will listen!!!

Elle - Good luck tomorrow!!! I am doing good.. just in my TWW... waiting... impatiently.. 

Angel - I bet everything will be fine!! Please give us an update!!!


----------



## Coolstar

Wow i have lot to catch up !!
Elle: Wish u luck.
love: Don't be disappointed.Think of the positive side at least your DH problem can be fixed.So when you will be going for IUI?
Chris: Howz everything with u ?
Angel: How was your scan?
aknqtpie: I think you r in your TWW.FXed for u.


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Wow i have lot to catch up !!
> Elle: Wish u luck.
> love: Don't be disappointed.Think of the positive side at least your DH problem can be fixed.So when you will be going for IUI?
> Chris: Howz everything with u ?
> Angel: How was your scan?
> aknqtpie: I think you r in your TWW.FXed for u.



Well i'm just waiting for my appointment with the new RE next week. I really hope all goes well. I guess I will see what happens from there. I am hoping to get a laporoscopy. 
How are you? Anything new?


----------



## s_love

Coolstar said:


> Wow i have lot to catch up !!
> Elle: Wish u luck.
> love: Don't be disappointed.Think of the positive side at least your DH problem can be fixed.So when you will be going for IUI?
> Chris: Howz everything with u ?
> Angel: How was your scan?
> aknqtpie: I think you r in your TWW.FXed for u.

Yeah I'm glad it's getting fixed, but I hate knowing the delay. His urologist said we could attempt the IUI in 3-6 months if his sperm count goes up to a satisfactory level. So looks like I'm being forcibly put on hiatus for awhile.

In other news, I finally made a dentist appt lol I haven't been in about 5 years.


----------



## Conceive81

Good Morning ladies,

Angel, I can't wait to hear about your scan, I'm sure everything is wonderful. Keep us posted please!

Love, I hope you're feeling better today. I know it's really hard, but I do feel that you finally have an action plan. I think it's better to find out now than later in life, which would really suck, if your clock was ticking by the minute.

I had horrible boob pain yesterday and woke up with ovary pain. Sucks...the trigger shot is still strong in my system, took an hpt yesterday and it's still a dark positive, interesting since I only took 5000 iu (half the dosage some women take). It's been 5 days but it's still there and still going strong.


----------



## Conceive81

ElleT613 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just did a lot of catching up on the thread.
> 
> s-love: so sorry you are having a rough time and that the hubs has to have surgery. That just sucks. There is nothing else to really say about that :hugs:
> 
> conceive: glad to hear that your IUI was easy and painless! FX!!!
> 
> horsey: how are you-- what's the latest your way?
> 
> sadangel: so glad things are going well- can't wait to hear about your next scan I'm sure everything will be great!!
> 
> aknqtpie- we always find each other on these threads:)!! yay! How are you??
> 
> AFM- my first IUI is tomorrow!! I am so nervous and excited at the same time. It's the first time I have felt hopeful in a long time...but I'm also trying to be realistic in regards to the statistics. Had my trigger shot this morning- IUI tom at 11am. Just livin' on a prayer here, lol.

Hi Elle,

I hope everything goes smoothly for you. My RE didn't give me the post wash numbers, she just said the count looked good. Let us know the details please :) Praying for you!


----------



## sadangel777

Hi guys, im on the way to class but wanted to let u know my scan was fine. So relieved! Hoe u all are well, ill check back later!


----------



## s_love

Yay angel! Glad everything went well!


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad everything went well Angel!


----------



## Conceive81

Angel, I'm so happy to hear all is well!!! 

How is everyone else doing this evening? Feeling any better, Love? Good for you on the dentist...I have to do that soon too as it's been over 2 years, yikes. I probably have tons of cavities. 

I know you're going to roll your eyes when I say this, but 3-6 months is nothing! That's less time it takes to carry a baby. I'm hopeful about his surgery, seeing as he is still young and should recover quickly. It's interesting that I'm hearing about varicocele more often these days. Starting to wonder if hubby may have something like that too...he's had issues with prostate infections in the past.


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> :hugs: love. We are all here for you.. and be as negative or positive as you want, and we will listen!!!
> 
> Elle - Good luck tomorrow!!! I am doing good.. just in my TWW... waiting... impatiently..
> 
> Angel - I bet everything will be fine!! Please give us an update!!!

I'm impatient too...like you wouldn't believe. The worse is having to have all these preggo symptoms from the darn trigger shot! I felt like throwing up all day and my boobs/ovaries are KILLING ME!!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh.. I am SS like crazy.. but I know it is too soon to be feeling anything.


----------



## Conceive81

I'm just testing the trigger shot out so that I know when to start testing. Yes, I need to be in control.


----------



## Chris_25

sadangel777 said:


> Hi guys, im on the way to class but wanted to let u know my scan was fine. So relieved! Hoe u all are well, ill check back later!



very happy to hear! yay


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> I'm just testing the trigger shot out so that I know when to start testing. Yes, I need to be in control.



I actually never tested out the trigger I was too chicken.


----------



## s_love

Morning ladies. So something weird, I went to the bathroom this morning and I had a tiny bit dark red/brown when I wiped. I never spot before AF. It's CD12... Any thoughts?

And when I say a tiny bit I mean like a dime size, roughly


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Morning ladies. So something weird, I went to the bathroom this morning and I had a tiny bit dark red/brown when I wiped. I never spot before AF. It's CD12... Any thoughts?
> 
> And when I say a tiny bit I mean like a dime size, roughly

Hmm...could be a few things. Cd12 means you probably haven't o'd yet, right? Did you umm, bd a lot yesterday? Lol


----------



## Conceive81

Have you been drinking that tea?


----------



## s_love

No, sadly I didn't BD at all yesterday lol. No, no tea either. I brewed it, smelled it and wanted to gag! There was no way I could drink it without puking lol. So I gave up on the crack rock tea lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Maybe you are O'ing? I have heard of spotting during ovulation... 

I say if it continues, call your doctor.


----------



## s_love

Yeah Im beginning to wonder because I just went again and there was more... Strange. Im about to Dr.Google and see whats up. I dont think Im Oing because Im on BC this cycle... I was supposed to be on it until u/s next Friday but since thats not happening I was told to finish the whole round and then I can be natural again.


----------



## aknqtpie

Oh.. if you are on BC this cycle, I bet your body is reacting to the hormones.


----------



## s_love

I hope thats what it is. In the previous months when I was put on it before HSG and SIS, it didnt happen. Ugh I hate not knowing what my body is doing.


----------



## aknqtpie

Call your doctor


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Morning ladies. So something weird, I went to the bathroom this morning and I had a tiny bit dark red/brown when I wiped. I never spot before AF. It's CD12... Any thoughts?
> 
> And when I say a tiny bit I mean like a dime size, roughly



You are on BC pills aren't you? If so that would def do it.


----------



## s_love

I called and actually got to talk to a nurse on the first try! lol first time thats ever happened. The nurse said since I'm not pregnant it's nothing but a hormonal change and nothing to worry about. When I said "ok I wasn't sure because its never happen before" she like sighed like I was annoying her and said "again, it's nothing. Have a good day."


----------



## horseypants

bitch


----------



## s_love

I know, like sorry I ruined your day by calling and asking a question and making you think. Lol I swear this office hates me.


----------



## horseypants

i absolutely hate that. why do we need to feel like we are begging them!?


----------



## s_love

I know right, oh well. So I was Dr.Googling and it seems everyone who has brown stringy discharge at CD12 is ovulating and I found 1 lady that got a bfp on cd 12 after having AF... But that's highly unlikely. Guess I go with the nurses answer if hormonal change lol


----------



## horseypants

did i mention in here - one of my tubes might be messed up. the hsg didnt go as well as i would have liked and im still waiting to hear back from the doc on the official word. im pissed off today and cried about OH being a dick about something or other this morning. and on the complete flipside, i set my wedding date. was really happy about that for about two days. sigh.


----------



## s_love

horseypants said:


> did i mention in here - one of my tubes might be messed up. the hsg didnt go as well as i would have liked and im still waiting to hear back from the doc on the official word. im pissed off today and cried about OH being a dick about something or other this morning. and on the complete flipside, i set my wedding date. was really happy about that for about two days. sigh.

I'm not sure you mentioned that, but don't worry, my HSG showed I only had 1 tube! But the doc said not to worry as you only need 1. I know it sucks, but wait to hear the final word from your doctor. When will you hear back from your doctor?

Congrats on setting a date! When is it? 

I have been pissed off for 2 days now... A friend of mines sister got pregnant off of a 1 night stand.... And she's having an abortion. She already has a DD that's 1 but she said that she "refuses to have a one night stand baby" and that "she's only 24 and should not have to deal with this shit"... Yep these are the people who get pregnant and blessed with babies and they take it for granted. I really hope she doesn't go through with it. It mskes me sick.


----------



## horseypants

fucking hell

i didnt realise your hsg showed one too. i guess i need to read back a bit. good luck to us <3


----------



## s_love

horseypants said:


> fucking hell
> 
> i didnt realise your hsg showed one too. i guess i need to read back a bit. good luck to us <3

Yes lots of baby dust! Crossing fingers and toes and everything else....


Where is everyone today?


----------



## Conceive81

I'm here! Was cleaning out the garage but am taking a break now. I get annoyed with rude people, and it seems like not many want to do their jobs. I usually kill with kindness and it typically does work.


----------



## aknqtpie

I was working.. I went to this luncheon thing.. my work was awarded something for their conservation efforts... so pretty cool.. and I got a free lunch.. haha

Kind of BSing for the last hour.. 

Love - Sorry the nurse was a biatch.. and ya.. I feel you about the irresponsible people having babies. Granted I am pro-choice... but.. going on this journey makes me less so I guess... on one hand... if you are going to make the mistake.. you have to live up to the consequences.. at a mother of a 1 year old should not be running around having a 1 night stand.... on the other hand... a lot of times stuff like that creates a cycle.. a young girl gets pregnant.. then her daughter gets pregnant.. and her daughter gets pregnant.. etc., etc., sorry.. that is my semi-political rant for the day.

That being said.. I would be pissed off at her whole attitude on the whole thing. If she was quiet about it, and didn't let everyone know and have a piss poor attitude.. then that is one thing.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> I was working.. I went to this luncheon thing.. my work was awarded something for their conservation efforts... so pretty cool.. and I got a free lunch.. haha
> 
> Kind of BSing for the last hour..
> 
> Love - Sorry the nurse was a biatch.. and ya.. I feel you about the irresponsible people having babies. Granted I am pro-choice... but.. going on this journey makes me less so I guess... on one hand... if you are going to make the mistake.. you have to live up to the consequences.. at a mother of a 1 year old should not be running around having a 1 night stand.... on the other hand... a lot of times stuff like that creates a cycle.. a young girl gets pregnant.. then her daughter gets pregnant.. and her daughter gets pregnant.. etc., etc., sorry.. that is my semi-political rant for the day.
> 
> That being said.. I would be pissed off at her whole attitude on the whole thing. If she was quiet about it, and didn't let everyone know and have a piss poor attitude.. then that is one thing.

I think she has a right to choose what happens to her body, I just think its the wrong choice. She's doing it for selfish reasons. She's only doing it because she would rather party, doesn't want to get "fat" again and doesnt want to spend money on anyone but herself. (The 1 year olds dad pays for everything) I just think she should have to take responsibility for her irresponsible actions. 

I wish she would give it up for adoption. This TTC journey and all the women I've met along the way have really altered my thinking. So many ppl would want that baby. :nope:

But like I told her sister, it's her choice and there's nothing we can do.


----------



## aknqtpie

I agree... she is doing it for the wrong reasons. Maybe if it was more "I can't afford to be a mother" or whathavew.. but not being fat or what not.. completely selfish.


----------



## s_love

Yeah she's a size two cute bartender who gets a lot of attention and gifts from men. She doesn't want to give it up. When she was preggo with her DD she was "miserable" because no one( men) paid attention to her. 

It's just sad.


----------



## aknqtpie

#firstworldproblems...

What a little brat.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> #firstworldproblems...
> 
> What a little brat.

Lol that actually made me laugh.


----------



## aknqtpie

It's my favorite hash tag lol


----------



## Conceive81

Wow. I'm speechless. She's right up there with ur bro in law, they should hook up! Lol


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> #firstworldproblems...
> 
> What a little brat.

So true!!!


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> Wow. I'm speechless. She's right up there with ur bro in law, they should hook up! Lol

Bahahahah! Oh man... I'm really beginning to reevaluate the people in my life....


----------



## Conceive81

Ya, ttc has made me do that as well.


----------



## Coolstar

Chris_25 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Wow i have lot to catch up !!
> Elle: Wish u luck.
> love: Don't be disappointed.Think of the positive side at least your DH problem can be fixed.So when you will be going for IUI?
> Chris: Howz everything with u ?
> Angel: How was your scan?
> aknqtpie: I think you r in your TWW.FXed for u.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i'm just waiting for my appointment with the new RE next week. I really hope all goes well. I guess I will see what happens from there. I am hoping to get a laporoscopy.
> How are you? Anything new?Click to expand...

Laprascopy for what ? I did hsg but I will update u about the result after my consultation with the doc.I also did Lh,Fsh n estrogen test.My estrogen level was abnormally high.I think I also have a simple cyst along with endocyst.Every time I go for a test something adds up in my problem list.Only good thing that happened was that my DH went for sperm test and his result came back good except mobility was little less but count was 6 times more then normal LOL.Anyway wish u all the luck with your new Re.


----------



## Coolstar

s_love said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Wow i have lot to catch up !!
> Elle: Wish u luck.
> love: Don't be disappointed.Think of the positive side at least your DH problem can be fixed.So when you will be going for IUI?
> Chris: Howz everything with u ?
> Angel: How was your scan?
> aknqtpie: I think you r in your TWW.FXed for u.
> 
> Yeah I'm glad it's getting fixed, but I hate knowing the delay. His urologist said we could attempt the IUI in 3-6 months if his sperm count goes up to a satisfactory level. So looks like I'm being forcibly put on hiatus for awhile.
> 
> In other news, I finally made a dentist appt lol I haven't been in about 5 years.Click to expand...

I am sure 6 months will be over soon.Yesterday was my b'day so I am 31 and I was really upset that I am getting old n my biological clock is ticking.


----------



## aknqtpie

Happy birthday Cool!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> I called and actually got to talk to a nurse on the first try! lol first time thats ever happened. The nurse said since I'm not pregnant it's nothing but a hormonal change and nothing to worry about. When I said "ok I wasn't sure because its never happen before" she like sighed like I was annoying her and said "again, it's nothing. Have a good day."

ew I hate people what a bitch! You should have sighed and said "i'ms orry for taking up your f'n precious time"


----------



## s_love

Happy belated birthday Cool! Are y'all celebrating tonight?

Lol I know right Chris. I was tempted to keep asking questions and annoy her but decided against it. Unfortunately these are the women who relay my messages and help the doctor, can't have them hating me!


----------



## Chris_25

Coolstar said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Wow i have lot to catch up !!
> Elle: Wish u luck.
> love: Don't be disappointed.Think of the positive side at least your DH problem can be fixed.So when you will be going for IUI?
> Chris: Howz everything with u ?
> Angel: How was your scan?
> aknqtpie: I think you r in your TWW.FXed for u.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i'm just waiting for my appointment with the new RE next week. I really hope all goes well. I guess I will see what happens from there. I am hoping to get a laporoscopy.
> How are you? Anything new?Click to expand...
> 
> Laprascopy for what ? I did hsg but I will update u about the result after my consultation with the doc.I also did Lh,Fsh n estrogen test.My estrogen level was abnormally high.I think I also have a simple cyst along with endocyst.Every time I go for a test something adds up in my problem list.Only good thing that happened was that my DH went for sperm test and his result came back good except mobility was little less but count was 6 times more then normal LOL.Anyway wish u all the luck with your new Re.Click to expand...



Laporoscopy so they can explore and maybe give me an answer? Possibly endometriosis? Anything? I hope you get all those things fixed soon and glad dh's sperm count was good! Happy belated birthday also!


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Happy belated birthday Cool! Are y'all celebrating tonight?
> 
> Lol I know right Chris. I was tempted to keep asking questions and annoy her but decided against it. Unfortunately these are the women who relay my messages and help the doctor, can't have them hating me!



yea, well they should be grateful for us because we are the reason they have a job! bitches!


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Wow. I'm speechless. She's right up there with ur bro in law, they should hook up! Lol

:haha:


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, happy birthday, Cool. You are a pisces like me (I think)! :flower:

If it makes you feel any better, I'll be 33 on the 25th.


----------



## aknqtpie

Am I the baby in this room? I am only 28 going on 29...


----------



## Conceive81

Since when is 31 old? Lol...


----------



## Conceive81

Happy Birthday Cool!!! We can knit socks together now :)


----------



## ElleT613

Haha ya'll are funny. 31 is young, 35 is young.... women are having children well into their 40's these days!!! 30 is the new 20! Maybe 30 was old when people only lived until they were 50; circa like 1850.


----------



## ElleT613

horseypants said:


> did i mention in here - one of my tubes might be messed up. the hsg didnt go as well as i would have liked and im still waiting to hear back from the doc on the official word. im pissed off today and cried about OH being a dick about something or other this morning. and on the complete flipside, i set my wedding date. was really happy about that for about two days. sigh.

Hey Horsey. I have been looking for you on here!! lol. Sorry about your HSG... you know we had ours done on the same day. Mine was so painful I threw up afterwards at the doctors office and I had to call my husband to come pick me up and take me home. Let us know what they say about your tube?! Thankfully you only need one to get preggers but still that's a crappy feeling.:hugs:

Excited for you about setting your wedding date!

:wedding:


----------



## Conceive81

ElleT613 said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> did i mention in here - one of my tubes might be messed up. the hsg didnt go as well as i would have liked and im still waiting to hear back from the doc on the official word. im pissed off today and cried about OH being a dick about something or other this morning. and on the complete flipside, i set my wedding date. was really happy about that for about two days. sigh.
> 
> Hey Horsey. I have been looking for you on here!! lol. Sorry about your HSG... you know we had ours done on the same day. Mine was so painful I threw up afterwards at the doctors office and I had to call my husband to come pick me up and take me home. Let us know what they say about your tube?! Thankfully you only need one to get preggers but still that's a crappy feeling.:hugs:
> 
> Excited for you about setting your wedding date!
> 
> :wedding:Click to expand...

Elle, did you tell us about your IUI?


----------



## ElleT613

Conceive81 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> did i mention in here - one of my tubes might be messed up. the hsg didnt go as well as i would have liked and im still waiting to hear back from the doc on the official word. im pissed off today and cried about OH being a dick about something or other this morning. and on the complete flipside, i set my wedding date. was really happy about that for about two days. sigh.
> 
> Hey Horsey. I have been looking for you on here!! lol. Sorry about your HSG... you know we had ours done on the same day. Mine was so painful I threw up afterwards at the doctors office and I had to call my husband to come pick me up and take me home. Let us know what they say about your tube?! Thankfully you only need one to get preggers but still that's a crappy feeling.:hugs:
> 
> Excited for you about setting your wedding date!
> 
> :wedding:Click to expand...
> 
> Elle, did you tell us about your IUI?Click to expand...


Maybe I didnt'!? I can't remember what I wrote on what thread anymore:dohh:

I had my IUI on Wednesday! Everything went smoothly. I have been on Estrace (just estrogen) for about a week and now prometrium taking both vaginally and I think I am getting a yeast infection. UGH. Just irritated and itchy down there, so annoying. If it's worse tomorrow I am going to have them call me in a prescription!

How are you? Did you have an IUI???


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Am I the baby in this room? I am only 28 going on 29...

I think I'm the baby. Just turned 26. 

Elle- glad to hear your IUI went well! FXed for you!

Horsey- when's the wedding?


So my husband texted me a little bit ago and he told me to expect a call or text from one of the guys in his shop wife. Turns out they have been trying for a year, she just found out she has PCOS and her hubby is going for his first SA next week. He wants me to talk to her because she's having a hard time. I'm going to try and get her to join the forum if she's up to opening up about it.


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad you will have someone there who is going through a similar battle. I think it will be good for both of you. And we will be here if she wants to join! :)


----------



## Conceive81

Interesting Love...my hubby was just saying yesterday that these struggles are so much more common than we think. He usually tells me this when I'm commenting about families with 5 kids saying it's just not fair. And yes, we would certainly love to have her on this thread!

Elle, sorry about the yeast infection. I'm really dry down there, but not itchy. Had my IUI on Sunday and am still feeling the trigger shot side effects :( In fact, it's still testing out on an HCG test and it's been 7 whole days for only 5000 iu.


----------



## Coolstar

Thank you all for your wishes.LOL i agree 30 is the new 20 :) .

horseypants : Even my HSG did not go well, i mean i did not have much pain but i think one of my tube is not working but i am praying that the 2nd one is good.But really excited about your wedding.

love: It is good that you will be talking with someone who will understand what you.It would be nice if she joins the forum too.

Chris: I just pray that you dont have Endometriosis.I have it so i know how it feels like :( .When will you go for laproscopy?


----------



## s_love

Well she never called or texted me... Lol maybe she doesn't want to bond! What's everyone up to today? Hubby is at Camp Pendleton all day so I'm deep cleaning the house (fun :wacko:)


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Well she never called or texted me... Lol maybe she doesn't want to bond! What's everyone up to today? Hubby is at Camp Pendleton all day so I'm deep cleaning the house (fun :wacko:)

Deep cleaning huh? Sounds like a facial :) hubby and I are off to acupuncture in a bit.


----------



## aknqtpie

Good ole Oceanside (or Oceanview...I forget!) ...lol (Yes I have been there..)

Headed to my Aunts baby shower today.. otherwise not a whole lot.. just slowly contemplating getting up and taking a shower..

Deep cleaning sounds fun...


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Good ole Oceanside (or Oceanview...I forget!) ...lol (Yes I have been there..)
> 
> Headed to my Aunts baby shower today.. otherwise not a whole lot.. just slowly contemplating getting up and taking a shower..
> 
> Deep cleaning sounds fun...

Lol yeah it's Oceanside. What's funny is he's there for an all day poker tournament. I knew I'd get bored and I suck at poker.


----------



## s_love

Deep cleaning never happened lol. I just laid around like a lazy bum


----------



## Conceive81

That's the spirit! :)


----------



## s_love

I'm so bored! Hubby is still playing poker and my friends have plans!! I'm sitting her watching Ghost Adventures but its not holding my interest... Bah I need something to do!


----------



## aknqtpie

Just got home from the baby shower.. It actually wasn't bad.. but I got to hang out with my cousins, and I haven't seen them in a long time.. so I was happy to see them! :) 

Love - Sorry you are bored.. wish I could help.. but I am feeling all bum like.. I am tired, crampy and feel kind of sick.. I am hoping they are good signs, but trying not to get my hopes up.. :(


----------



## s_love

Glad you had lots of fun with cousins! It's so hard not to symptom spot by FXed that its all good signs!

So I'm going through the threads and I'm just rolling my eyes at people. Like I know when you want to get pregnant that its always frustrating to get a bfn but if I read one more thread where it's "we've been trying 2 cycles, what's taking so long!" Or if I see someone complaining they aren't pregnant yet but their tag says "mummy to 2" I'm just gonna flip my shit. Lol this is why I don't venture out much. 

I'm nit picking at people I know lol boredom and hormones do that lol


----------



## Conceive81

I know what you mean, love. It's hard to see people who have what we are so desperately wanting to have and then hearing them complain over wanting more. It's like anything else, really. When anything comes easy and naturally for some it is very hard for those who are battling to witness. 

As a total aside, my bbs feel like huge tanks that are ready to explode.


----------



## s_love

:holly:

Lol sorry I couldn't resist! 

I'm sorry, I know that can feel uncomfortable. Any other symptoms?


----------



## Conceive81

That's exactly how they feel!!!

Just some fatigue and light cramping. All the normal stuff except this boob pain is pretty bad, the trigger shot tested out today, 8 days later. I think all this is from the trigger but am still hopeful.


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> That's exactly how they feel!!!
> 
> Just some fatigue and light cramping. All the normal stuff except this boob pain is pretty bad, the trigger shot tested out today, 8 days later. I think all this is from the trigger but am still hopeful.

Well FXed for you! I'm very hopeful for y'all!


----------



## aknqtpie

When are you testing conceive?? 

Love - I feel blessed that I did get preg so quick the last time. But the longer I have been on this thread And bnb in general i am more sympathetic to those that aren't. I don't go on the main TTC pages very much.. Their optimism is annoying.


----------



## Conceive81

I'm testing every day to initially test out the trigger and to monitor hormone levels. I'm about 7 dpo now.

Aknqtpie, when did you get pregnant last?


----------



## Conceive81

Love, you must not be bored anymore :)

New walking dead tomorrow right?


----------



## aknqtpie

I got pregnant in August, and then found out it was a blighted ovum in October. :( 

Yay for new walking dead!!!

I think I am going to test on tuesday..


----------



## s_love

I ended up falling asleep! Lol such an exciting Saturday.

Yay for new walking dead!!


----------



## Conceive81

Aknqtpie, so sorry, I thought you were referring to a previous pregnancy, hope I didn't come across as insensitive.

Love, glad you got some good rest. 

Hubby and I watched the last 3 episodes of walking dead again last night. I was moaning every 5 minutes because I literally felt my boobs expanding. Trigger definitely tested out so now I'm just waiting to truly test...yikes.


----------



## s_love

I don't know what's wrong with me but I'm peeing every 5 minutes. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## aknqtpie

You didn't sound insensitive at all! I figured u didn't know lol.


----------



## Conceive81

I peed 6 times in the spam of 2 hrs yesterday. I know what you mean!


----------



## aknqtpie

That happens to me when I am drinking more water than I normally do. My body starts flushing itself out.


----------



## s_love

It was weird, I had a cup of coffee! It didn't know where it was coming from. 

How's everyone's Sunday?


----------



## Conceive81

Pretty good here. Back to work tomorrow :( have many many emails waiting. Took a sneak peak an hour ago. I always miss hubby so much after a week vacay together.

How about you? We are excited for walking dead.


----------



## s_love

Just a lazy Sunday. Got my morning mayhem class at 6am tomorrow...trying to get excited about that lol. This is the start of week 3, I've lost 5 lbs so far. Dentist appt tomorrow too, really hoping my teeth aren't in bad shape. 

Excited for walking dead too, lol wish it came on earlier.


----------



## Conceive81

Good for you! That's great!


----------



## aknqtpie

We are excited for walking dead as well. I just made a few frozen dinners and am doing laundry and relaxing.


----------



## Conceive81

What kind of frozen dinners do you make? I tried freezing turkey dinners and they came out pretty yucky.

Walking dead was pretty good. Felt bad that Rick is losing his mind.

Wanted to bd tonight just for fun but my boobs are still too sore :(


----------



## ElleT613

Conceive81 said:


> That's exactly how they feel!!!
> 
> Just some fatigue and light cramping. All the normal stuff except this boob pain is pretty bad, the trigger shot tested out today, 8 days later. I think all this is from the trigger but am still hopeful.

Wow! I can't believe it takes that long for the trigger to test out. That is good to know. I might be making this up in my head but I feel like this trigger shot has made me extra hungry. Just what I need! lol.


----------



## aknqtpie

Soups, Taco Meat, Spaghetti.. I froze a couple meatloafs.. so we will see how that comes out. But mostly easy stuff that can be thawed out and reheated. I bought this book online, I will have to pull it up and give it to you. Has a lot of good recipes and some good tips. 

It is nice, since it is just two of us, we usually have a ton of leftovers, and never eat them. So this helps us limit on the leftovers. Plus I commute during the week, and it is quicker to make dinner and what not.


----------



## ElleT613

aknqtpie said:


> Soups, Taco Meat, Spaghetti.. I froze a couple meatloafs.. so we will see how that comes out. But mostly easy stuff that can be thawed out and reheated. I bought this book online, I will have to pull it up and give it to you. Has a lot of good recipes and some good tips.
> 
> It is nice, since it is just two of us, we usually have a ton of leftovers, and never eat them. So this helps us limit on the leftovers. Plus I commute during the week, and it is quicker to make dinner and what not.

I love it-- let me know the name of that book you bought.. I just may do the same:thumbup:

So only a few more days until testing for you, right girlie?!?!


----------



## aknqtpie

The book is "Don't Panic -- Dinner's in the Freezer"

I have already tested :blush: it was a bfn.. but it is really too early. Going to test again on weds.. I will be 9/10dpo.. and then again on friday.


----------



## s_love

I think I'm going to look the book up! I need easy meals like that.

Sorry for the bfn, but it is really early and I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you! Lol was the urge to POAS just too much?

So what's everyone Valentine's Day plans?


----------



## aknqtpie

My husband convinced me to do it lol


----------



## s_love

Lol it's so cute when the husbands get excited


----------



## aknqtpie

He has been horribly excited this weekend.. 

He walked into the bedroom after watching a commercial about Luvs diapers and told me that we should use them because of XYZ.. I'm like uhhh okay. hahaha


----------



## ElleT613

Sorry for the BFN AKNQTPIE, but it's so early so don't you worry!! 

love - my DH is traveling for work until late Thursday night so it looks like I'll be spending it solo, or I guess with my dog, Penny. lol.

What about you??


----------



## s_love

ElleT613 said:


> Sorry for the BFN AKNQTPIE, but it's so early so don't you worry!!
> 
> love - my DH is traveling for work until late Thursday night so it looks like I'll be spending it solo, or I guess with my dog, Penny. lol.
> 
> What about you??

Sometimes the dogs are more lovable than the husbands lol.

Well hubby's surgery is on Thursday so if we do anything it will be Wednesday. We aren't big on Valentine's day, but I was goin to get one of those heart I've cream cakes from Baskin Robins and cook his favorite meal, then if course, sexy time lol. What's funny is this is our first Valentines day in the same state.


----------



## Conceive81

Aknqtipie, Thanks for the book, I'll definitely check it out. I end up coming home hungry as all hell, stuffing my face with whatever is in arm's reach and then cooking a nice dinner for hubby since he comes home later than me. Sorry about the bfn, I'm right there with you, but it's still early.

Love, good luck to you and hubby for the surgery, I'm glad the ball is rolling and that you sound cheery. Celebrating on Wednesday is cool, we always celebrate the week before just for kics.

Elle, I have been SO hungry (more than usual) with the trigger shot, so you're not alone.

AFM, well, today was a sucky day. Back to work and found out our telecommuting perk was taken away. Then I realized the RE's office hadn't called me yet and the RE had told me on Feb 3 (day of IUI) that they would call me the following week to set up an appt. for some bloodtests. I called this morning and the lady was like "oh, I'm not sure what bloodtests, let me call you back." She called me back at 11 or so to tell me I had to go in TODAY! It was my first day back today and between the meetings, catching up, this was so stressful. I had to run out of work like a bat out of hell to get there before they closed. I was so pissed when I got home, I ended up breaking out some vanilla frosting and having a few spoonfuls right out of the jar. I feel like I'm pmsing and also got a bfn....it's 9po and I get that, but I'm just trying to prepare myself. I hate this waiting game...not sure how to feel. I also broke down even further and just had a cup of coffee :(

I have an ultrasound scheduled for Friday to check out lining, moore bloods. Juggling this with work is really hard, I don't know if I can do this again next month, in addition to all the money. 

I'm sad and confused.


----------



## Conceive81

Turns out there was a faint line, just took another and there it is. Probably still the trigger...


----------



## aknqtpie

Maybe..... :) Hopefully it isn't from the trigger!!


----------



## ElleT613

Conceive81 said:


> Aknqtipie, Thanks for the book, I'll definitely check it out. I end up coming home hungry as all hell, stuffing my face with whatever is in arm's reach and then cooking a nice dinner for hubby since he comes home later than me. Sorry about the bfn, I'm right there with you, but it's still early.
> 
> Love, good luck to you and hubby for the surgery, I'm glad the ball is rolling and that you sound cheery. Celebrating on Wednesday is cool, we always celebrate the week before just for kics.
> 
> Elle, I have been SO hungry (more than usual) with the trigger shot, so you're not alone.
> 
> AFM, well, today was a sucky day. Back to work and found out our telecommuting perk was taken away. Then I realized the RE's office hadn't called me yet and the RE had told me on Feb 3 (day of IUI) that they would call me the following week to set up an appt. for some bloodtests. I called this morning and the lady was like "oh, I'm not sure what bloodtests, let me call you back." She called me back at 11 or so to tell me I had to go in TODAY! It was my first day back today and between the meetings, catching up, this was so stressful. I had to run out of work like a bat out of hell to get there before they closed. I was so pissed when I got home, I ended up breaking out some vanilla frosting and having a few spoonfuls right out of the jar. I feel like I'm pmsing and also got a bfn....it's 9po and I get that, but I'm just trying to prepare myself. I hate this waiting game...not sure how to feel. I also broke down even further and just had a cup of coffee :(
> 
> I have an ultrasound scheduled for Friday to check out lining, moore bloods. Juggling this with work is really hard, I don't know if I can do this again next month, in addition to all the money.
> 
> I'm sad and confused.

Whew!! That sounds like a stressful day!! Are you 9dpiui today?? You could definitely still be preggers but not be getting a +HPT.. but the fact that you are seeing a line.. I think that is a good thing!!

So the blood test they did today-- was it a beta???

FX for you girly!!!:hugs:


----------



## Conceive81

Thanks Elle :)

You're almost there too, we are pretty close in timing!

The bloodtest was to check for projesterone. What peed me off though, was the fact that I had to call to remind them, and they then realized I had to get it done today. I'm not paying an arm and a leg to do their jobs too...but I just tried to calm my nerves as I drove like a maniac from downtown LA in FULL on traffic on a Monday. Don't ask me how I got there in 30 minutes, it's all a blur. All I know is that every second word was 'fuck'.


----------



## aknqtpie

Avoided CHP? :)


----------



## Conceive81

Hell ya. Like a sperm avoiding an egg.


----------



## ElleT613

Wait what's CHP?!! Lol is this some ttc term I don't know yet? Or a highway in LA? Lol.


----------



## Conceive81

LMAO...California Highway Patrol. Everything relates to sperm and ovulating and fertility in m world these days though.


----------



## Conceive81

Ok Ladies,

Would you kindly obsess with me? Hubby and I were just analyzing my HPT's. We laughed at how analytical we are. The two at the top being today at 9dpo, the one below is yesterday - 8dpo, the two below that are 7dpo. Hubby and I think today's are definitely there...real squinters, but there. 

It is now 10 days past trigger and I only had half the dosage (5000 iu)....It also looks like the lines are getting darker. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7









neg.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Conceive81

Where is everyone? :(


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been on much but I am going to go do some catching up! Hope you girls are doing well in your 2ww! :) 

AFM- I got a positive OPK yesterday CD18 and today is my new RE appt. I really hope it goes well. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive81 said:


> Ok Ladies,
> 
> Would you kindly obsess with me? Hubby and I were just analyzing my HPT's. We laughed at how analytical we are. The two at the top being today at 9dpo, the one below is yesterday - 8dpo, the two below that are 7dpo. Hubby and I think today's are definitely there...real squinters, but there.
> 
> It is now 10 days past trigger and I only had half the dosage (5000 iu)....It also looks like the lines are getting darker. What do you all think?


I am sitting here analyzing as well lol but I do see a line. I am really hoping this is it for you! keep testing and maybe get a digital in a few days.


----------



## Chris_25

aknqtpie said:


> The book is "Don't Panic -- Dinner's in the Freezer"
> 
> I have already tested :blush: it was a bfn.. but it is really too early. Going to test again on weds.. I will be 9/10dpo.. and then again on friday.



Definately way too early! Wait another 4 days.


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive... Do you have any frers?


----------



## Conceive81

I have clearblues that ill use in a few days...


----------



## Conceive81

Well that was a fun and obsessive exercise :). Took another one this morning and its a clear bfn. We shall see...


----------



## aknqtpie

Just to give you iui ladies some hope.. a gal on one of my other groups, got a BFP today on her first iui :) 

took another test this morning.... :blush:.. I have problems... Still BFN.. 

I know it is REALLY early, but I am starting to wonder if I want a BFP so bad that I am making up symptoms in my head...


----------



## aknqtpie

Also, if u ladies are interested. I am on a fb group that has a few gals from here. There are ladies from all different experiences, etc... If you want to join, let me know.. And ill send you my Facebook page link and u can add me as a friend and ill add you to the group


----------



## ElleT613

aknqtpie said:


> Just to give you iui ladies some hope.. a gal on one of my other groups, got a BFP today on her first iui :)
> 
> took another test this morning.... :blush:.. I have problems... Still BFN..
> 
> I know it is REALLY early, but I am starting to wonder if I want a BFP so bad that I am making up symptoms in my head...

Sorry for the BFN but seriously don't count yourself out yet!!

I think we have all created symptoms in our head at one point or another!


----------



## Conceive81

Where's Love at? Must be tired from the morning mayhems lol.

I'm so negative today. Feel like I'm out this cycle. Oh well. Trying to be positive, realize that it's too soon. Friday will be the ultimate test, the nurse said my RE will be able to tell by my lining. Technically I shouldn't be testing until at least Thursday but I already feel heartbroken and fed up of waiting. I really thought the line got darker yesterday. I may just keep on testing every day.

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> Just to give you iui ladies some hope.. a gal on one of my other groups, got a BFP today on her first iui :)
> 
> took another test this morning.... :blush:.. I have problems... Still BFN..
> 
> I know it is REALLY early, but I am starting to wonder if I want a BFP so bad that I am making up symptoms in my head...

Sorry hon, but it's way early. About the symptoms, my boob pain went down significantly last night and I got my bfn this morning, so the trigger was causing it which means it wasn't in my head - proof that we are not crazy lol


----------



## ElleT613

Conceive81 said:


> Where's Love at? Must be tired from the morning mayhems lol.
> 
> I'm so negative today. Feel like I'm out this cycle. Oh well. Trying to be positive, realize that it's too soon. Friday will be the ultimate test, the nurse said my RE will be able to tell by my lining. Technically I shouldn't be testing until at least Thursday but I already feel heartbroken and fed up of waiting. I really thought the line got darker yesterday. I may just keep on testing every day.
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?

I understand! I am feeling less and less hopeful the further into my 2WW. I am 6dpiui and honestly have no more symptoms other than sore nipples which I think is from the progesterone.

I have never heard you can tell an early pregnancy from the lining?? That's pretty awesome. Here's hoping it's saying you are pregnant! We have to hold on to hope that some people never have any symptoms but still get a bfp!!!:hugs:


----------



## Conceive81

Thanks Elle. Just trying to survive, right? I'm praying for all if us.


----------



## aknqtpie

FX'd for both of you!!! 

My boobs still hurt... much worse today.. its that deep down in the tissue kind of hurt. I just feel like I want to ice them..


----------



## ElleT613

aknqtpie said:


> FX'd for both of you!!!
> 
> My boobs still hurt... much worse today.. its that deep down in the tissue kind of hurt. I just feel like I want to ice them..

That is the worst boob pain ever!!


----------



## Conceive81

The boob pain came back for me today, too. Although, it's not the same as before, it's under my armpits now?

Well ladies, I'm officially crazy. After no visible line this morning, another line shows up today after work on a clearblue +/- this is nuts.

Am I going crazy? :(
 



Attached Files:







hpt 2-12.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 14


----------



## aknqtpie

I think I see a faint line.. I hope it works for you!! :) 

I might take another one in a few hours.. hehe


----------



## Conceive81

I broke down into tears over stupid politics at work today. I feel like I don't have control over anything, including a pee stick. These hormone fluctuations are hard on me. Why do I feel like this thread is dying?


----------



## ElleT613

Conceive81 said:


> I broke down into tears over stupid politics at work today. I feel like I don't have control over anything, including a pee stick. These hormone fluctuations are hard on me. Why do I feel like this thread is dying?

I totally see a faint line there!?!? I'm not trying to get your hopes up but I really think this is the start of your BFP!?!? How many dpiui are you again??


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm still here! Just not getting on as much as I used to, since I lost my office space and I have been crashing early! :) 

Let us know when you test again!!


----------



## Conceive81

Thanks Ladies,

I'm 10 dpiui today, 12 days past trigger. I didn't test this morning but woke up with a pinched nerve in my neck which is causing some spasms in my chest. Fun times. Off to chiropractor after work. Would totally go for a drink due to all this stress at work and this terrible feeling of loss of control.

I really think the trigger ought to be out of my system since it was only half the amount at 5,000 iu's, but I do have a slower metabolism so it's possible it wasn't. My boobs stopped killing me again, but hey, who knows, it may come back again tonight!

I'm so confused and fed up! I am about to lose it on my boss, it's like everything has to pour down at the same time. I got another project and deadline for Friday when everyone knows I'm already going out of mind. I took a break to write this so that I don't go clinically insane!


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> I'm still here! Just not getting on as much as I used to, since I lost my office space and I have been crashing early! :)
> 
> Let us know when you test again!!

oooh, your siggy says you're testing sooooooon :)


----------



## horseypants

it's tough to tell with the trigger cause you dont know for sure if the hcg is coming or going, but there is totally a line there! :hugs: don't let the man get you down!!!!!!


----------



## s_love

I saw a line too, FXed for you! Sorry your body is acting crazy!


----------



## aknqtpie

I got another BFN this mornin.. not going to test again until friday... starting to get AFish like cramping..and boobs haven't really hurt much today.. AF isn't due until Saturday at the earliest. 

Love - YOU'RE ALIVE! You have been so quiet! How are you? How was morning madness?


----------



## s_love

Morning madness this week has pretty much killed me.i just haven't felt very good the past 2 days, kinda like I'm getting the flu... I'm achey. But gotta suck it up because we are doing Valentine's tonight and have to report to the naval hospital at 0530 for hubby's surgery tomorrow.

Also I found out my friend who got married in December is pregnant... She went for an ultrasound and boom twins. They weren't trying, in fact she said they wanted to wait a few years before they had kids and they get 2 right away. So I moped about. 

Oh well! So is life...


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: Sorry.. :( 

I hope you have fun tonight with V-Day and that surgery goes well tomorrow! Keep us in the loop!! :)


----------



## s_love

Thanks! Will do.

It's so weird actually spending V-day with him. Last year we were in different states and we had a Skype date, the year before he was in Afghanistan and I sent him a care-package... Hopefully he enjoys what I have planned!

Lol I was so romantic... Got heart shaped pizza waiting for him lol


----------



## Conceive81

That's so cute, love. Enjoy your night together and best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## aknqtpie

Awww! That is cute!!! :)


----------



## Conceive81

Another faint line tonight, my metabolism must be really slow.


----------



## brismommy

Trust me its not the fact that you are a stay at home mom that makes you obsess. Its a woman thing. A need to reproduce and to feel a small little baby inside your tummy and know you gave it life... I think I may drive everyone in my family crazy with my obsession they just mainly ignore me. Thats why I love coming here. I dont feel quit so crazy lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Bris! 

Conceive.. Test tomorrow with FMU... I don't think it's the trigger.


----------



## brismommy

:wave: HI


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Hi Bris!
> 
> Conceive.. Test tomorrow with FMU... I don't think it's the trigger.

I agree! Something is telling me this is it!

Hi Bris! Welcome! 

Well it's 1045 and hubby is nervous about tomorrow and doesn't want to keep... Lol we have to be up in 6 hours, he needs to stop talking and go to bed!!

The night went well :blush:


----------



## Conceive81

That's awesome, Love. So happy to hear that. Nite nite ladies.


----------



## aknqtpie

Love - Let us know how DH's surgery goes today!!! 

Conceive - Did you test this AM???

AFM - I didn't test this AM.. but still having crazy dreams and really tired.. I will test again tomorrow AM.


----------



## ElleT613

Hey All! 

AKNQTpie-- crazy dreams and being tired-- sounds pretty good to me! Test in the AM:)!!

Conceive- what's the latest?? I think you are going to get your BFP sister!!


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies!

Happy Valentines day xoxoxo

I tested this morning with FMU and it was another faint line, same as yesterday. I also had some cramping this morning that woke me up, so it could still be the trigger and AF on her way. Only time will tell.

The odd thing is, with all of the faint lines, it takes a while for them to appear, about 5, so the hcg is low, question is, whether it's the trigger or not.

I wish you all a beautiful day, filled with love. I told my boss I will have a heart attack if they keep giving me work. She believed me. Things are looking up.


----------



## aknqtpie

Elle - I am worried that I am making up all these symptoms in my head... 

Conceive -You are 11dpo right?? I think you might have a bfp.. keep testing girl! Or call your doctor and see if they can do a beta test!


----------



## Conceive81

I'm 13 days past trigger and 11 dpiui. I go in for an ultrasound tomorrow which will check lining and nurse said they would probably do a beta. AF is due Sunday.


----------



## aknqtpie

FX'd!!!


----------



## Conceive81

Yikes ladies....

Ok, here is the progression, the top being just a few minutes ago. What do you think? EEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## aknqtpie

I see lines on the top 3... AHHHH Congrats! Hopefully it keeps getting darker!!!


----------



## Conceive81

Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

You will probably find out for sure tomorrow at Dr appt right??


----------



## Conceive81

I should, yes! The nurse said they can tell by the lining, and they will take the beta tomorrow...not sure when I'll get those results, hoping by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## aknqtpie

Depending on how close the lab is.. you might have to wait till monday.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully I am joining you tomorrow :) I feel out (not to be debbie downer).. but kinda in... I am conflicted in my feelings.


----------



## Conceive81

it's actually in the hospital, so it should be pretty quick.


----------



## Conceive81

so am I, even after this line. I started crying because I'm happy but also scared. I'm right there with you. FX'd for you. What are you using to test?


----------



## aknqtpie

Awesome!!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I have an FRER...

I am terrified to test.. I am scared that it will be a BFN.. and that I am crazy and these symptoms are offsets of my craziness... 

Ugh.. I will probably cry if I get a BFP or a BFN tomorrow..lol


----------



## Conceive81

It will happen, it's so difficult to tell though, quite honestly. I keep on thinking of that old Tammy Wynette song....'sometimes...it's hard...to be...a woman"

It really is! All these hormones!


----------



## Mii

Ahh Whyy! (I wasn't sure where else to post this and didnt want to make a whole new thread and since the title is lossing my mind I thought it might be appropriate... ) 
I went to visit the pregnancy and teen pregnancy threads on here (I was on the TP thread when I was pregnant with Myles) and now I am just finding myself flustered and jealous! (especially the moms to be who are having baby girls) ahh. I just dont know what to do with myself!


----------



## s_love

Conceive- ahhh I'm so excited for you, I saw lines!

Aknqtpie- I have my FXed for you!

Elle- what's new with you?

Surgery went well for DH. He's in a lot of pain but that's to be expected. He's really needy and kinda already driving me crazy lol. I've got a whole week with him lol


----------



## Conceive81

s_love said:


> Conceive- ahhh I'm so excited for you, I saw lines!
> 
> Aknqtpie- I have my FXed for you!
> 
> Elle- what's new with you?
> 
> Surgery went well for DH. He's in a lot of pain but that's to be expected. He's really needy and kinda already driving me crazy lol. I've got a whole week with him lol

Thanks, Love. Will keep you posted.

Glad to hear the surgery went well. You should totally get him a little bell :)

We missed you when you were quiet!


----------



## Conceive81

I just took a clearblue +/- and the + came up right away! Geez Louise, I'm so nervous.


----------



## s_love

Yay!! That's exciting!


----------



## Coolstar

So happy and excited for you Conceive81.
Love: Glad that your DH surgery went well.


----------



## aknqtpie

Concieve... POST A PICTURE!!! :)

Love - Glad surgery went well! :)


----------



## Conceive81

Here it is...let me know what you think. I'm nervous.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## aknqtpie

I see the lines!!  

Bfn for me


----------



## brismommy

I definitely see the lines. I would try a different brand and see if it is more sensitive or wait 2 days and try again. Hopefully it will get darker.


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie said:


> I see the lines!!
> 
> Bfn for me

Sorry about the bfn hon. There is still time though.


----------



## Chris_25

Congrats, conceive I def see the lines! 

Akn-sorry about the bfn :( 

Love- how is hubby feeling today?


----------



## Conceive81

Here we go, 12 dpiui fmu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## brismommy

I still see the lines and I think it is getting darker! yay!!!!


----------



## Conceive81

Thanks Brismommy. I will stop posting them now as I'm probably getting annoying. Appreciate everyone's support - will update after my ultrasound this morning.


----------



## ElleT613

Conceive- the anticipation is killing me!! :happydance: Love those lines!

S-love- glad your hubby's surgery went well. Hope you are having fun playing nurse.

AFM - 9dpiui. Feeling completely normal, no symptoms or anything :/ I think I will start testing on Monday. Getting ansty!

Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive - You are pregnant!!! :)

AFM - I have a slight addendum... 

So I took the test at 2am.. because I had to pee... Didn't see anything.. so after about 2 minutes, I decided to disassemble it because 1) I was feeling destructive at 2am and 2) I was curious if I could tell where the line was supposed to show up.. 

So at 5:30am.. when I got up for the day.. I looked in the trash (because who doesn't do that) .. and low and behold.. there was a pink line! 

So I am not sure if this was because I took it out of the casing.. or because it was outside of the time limit.. but I am taking a Clearblue one in about 2 hours (I have been holding it since 5:30 am.. it is now 8:30am.. So we will see what that one shows.


----------



## Conceive81

OOOOH!!! That's so exciting! It could very well be a positive, my first one took a while to show.

So I just got back from the RE, and she said an ultrasound wasn't necessary, it would only be necessary if I wasn't pregnant and since I tested positive there was no need. They sent some bloodwork to confirm HCG levels and I'll get confirmation today or Monday. 

The RE asked me what made me test...and I didn't quite know how to tell her about how I tested out the trigger and tested every day, she would think I'm nuts. I told her I was about to lose my breakfast and my boobs are getting big. She said, that's ridiculous! Noone has symptoms that early and laughed. Well, apparently my boobs do, because they barely fit in my bra.

I go back for two more HCG's after this. First ultrasound will be in 2 weeks. Holding my breath.

So then my hubby called the office and asked if there was ANY way they could get the results today..and the lady said she would try her best. Since I asked them to also check my thyroid levels, they have to send it out. I didn't want to cancel that since it's important for those levels to be ok.


----------



## s_love

Yay conceive!! Def let us know what the doctor says.

Hubby's Doing good, he's doped up and has some pain, thank you all for asking :)

Aknqtpie- fingers crossed for you!


----------



## aknqtpie

Gonna take a test at work..lol

Conceive!! I can't wait to hear the HCG results!!! 

Love - Glad that DH is doing better.


----------



## Conceive81

Waiting for results! Let us know as soon as you test! Yipee!

Love, hope your hubby won't drive you too crazy lol.


----------



## ElleT613

Conceive81 said:


> OOOOH!!! That's so exciting! It could very well be a positive, my first one took a while to show.
> 
> So I just got back from the RE, and she said an ultrasound wasn't necessary, it would only be necessary if I wasn't pregnant and since I tested positive there was no need. They sent some bloodwork to confirm HCG levels and I'll get confirmation today or Monday.
> 
> The RE asked me what made me test...and I didn't quite know how to tell her about how I tested out the trigger and tested every day, she would think I'm nuts. I told her I was about to lose my breakfast and my boobs are getting big. She said, that's ridiculous! Noone has symptoms that early and laughed. Well, apparently my boobs do, because they barely fit in my bra.
> 
> I go back for two more HCG's after this. First ultrasound will be in 2 weeks. Holding my breath.
> 
> So then my hubby called the office and asked if there was ANY way they could get the results today..and the lady said she would try her best. Since I asked them to also check my thyroid levels, they have to send it out. I didn't want to cancel that since it's important for those levels to be ok.

Oh my gosh half of this post is making me LOL!

You are so funny, imagine if we told our RE's about our online communities and obssesive POAS habits?! They would commit us!

Conceive- I am so very excited and happy for you!! That' so amazing-- so it sounded that she was pretty confident by now the HCG trigger would be gone and this is the real thing!??! LOVE IT!


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive - Results back yet????


POAS in 25 minutes.


----------



## aknqtpie

Clearblue was BFN. I will take another on Sunday or Monday if my period hasn't shown.


----------



## Conceive81

Elle, I tested out the trigger and it's getting darker every day so I don't think there is any way it's that...

Hubby just got a call and they said they are doing their best to get results today and will call him back. He's good at hounding. 

Sorry about the bfn aknqtpie - still keeping my fx for you. 

I can't wait for the results, I'm so nervous!


----------



## Conceive81

Elle, you're so right about them committing us if we told them. Honestly, I think all of us have more knowledge about everything than many, many doctors. I just am careful because I don't want to hurt their ego, happy doctor, happy outcome.

What was funny is, when they explain things like 'what hcg means' I nod like I don't know but I'm thinking about all the hcg strips I have out and the fact that I know EXACTLY when my trigger tested out.

I like my RE for the most part, she's a little left field but she is good at what she does, and that is what's important to me.


----------



## Conceive81

Well ladies, I just got the call and it's confirmed, I'm preggo!

My hcg is at 24 which she said is great for this early on. I'm going back on Monday to make sure it doubles. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> Well ladies, I just got the call and it's confirmed, I'm preggo!
> 
> My hcg is at 24 which she said is great for this early on. I'm going back on Monday to make sure it doubles. Will keep you all posted.

So happy for you!!! Congrats!


----------



## Conceive81

Thanks Love. Not out of the woods yet, so very cautiously happy.


----------



## aknqtpie

OMG Conceive!!! I am so happy for you!!! :) Hope that it continues to double :)


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive, congratulations I wish you all the luck!


----------



## aknqtpie

I think you need a fruit ticker.


----------



## Conceive81

oh you're right! I need to change my ticker. What do you recommend?


----------



## aknqtpie

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/


----------



## sadangel777

Congrats, Conceive!!! :)

I think this is just the beginning .. you all are soon to follow! :happydance:


----------



## aknqtpie

Then we can create a "Losing my mind" prego and parenting group!!! :)


----------



## Conceive81

aknqtpie, I love that idea!

Thanks Angel! What happened to your siggy? How are you feeling? Hope all is well.


----------



## ElleT613

Conceive81 said:


> Well ladies, I just got the call and it's confirmed, I'm preggo!
> 
> My hcg is at 24 which she said is great for this early on. I'm going back on Monday to make sure it doubles. Will keep you all posted.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## brismommy

YAYAYAYAYAYAYYYY!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you. Its like another victory every time I read someone else got a BFP.


----------



## s_love

I feel like everyone is going to "graduate" from this post soon! And that makes me happy, but I don't want to be left alone haha.

But seriously Conceive I'm so happy for you! You give me hope for first round IUI success. Lol I'm like a proud mama bird. 

So we have 2 successes, Angel and Conceive- just promise to keep us posted and don't forget about us!


----------



## Conceive81

Promise not to lose touch. You ladies are like cyber sisters to me lol

How's hubby feeling?


----------



## s_love

Well he feels good enough to sit around and play Call of Duty and hell and cuss at the screen but cant do much else lol. He said he's actually feeling much better. He finally showered (he was gross!) but he's still sore. But his appetite is back!


----------



## ElleT613

S_love- Glad to hear he is feeling better!! <3
Conceive- how many dpiui were you when you got your first faint lines? Ugh. Took a test this morning at 10dpiui and BFN


----------



## Conceive81

Love, that is great news. I'm sure he will be in tip top shape soon enough.

Elle, I started seeing verrrry faint lines at 10dpiui but from what I hear that is not common. I got some AF cramping on 11 dpiui too.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies.. Sorry I've been quiet, still in Bethel AK. But figured id check in. 

Love - glad DH is doing better. Don't worry... I'm still here, we can be the bad kids together

Elle - fx'd its too early. 

Conceive... How are u feeling? 

AFM - haven't taken another test. At CD28 and no sign of AF. I expect her anytime tho. If she hasn't shown by tues AM ill test again. But I feel out this month. Will go back to temping again next cycle.


----------



## s_love

Aknqtpie- still have my fingers crossed for you, you're not out until she shows!

So my BIL texts me today to let me know that he broke up with the 17 year old (haven't talked to him since our fight). He told me, and I quote, there was too much of an age difference, she sometimes acted like a child... WTF she was a child! What did he expect!? I told him I didn't care and he already burned his bridge and picked a hoe over family. He ruined our relationship over a fling, but he doesn't see it that way.... Men are idiots.


----------



## aknqtpie

Is this the one that is pregnant?


----------



## s_love

Yep. The one he was soul mates with... The one that was closer to his daughters age than his own... Yeah that girl.


----------



## aknqtpie

What an awesome dude. Knocked up a child then left her.


----------



## Conceive81

Wow, sounds like a stressful conversation! That's real mature of him.

Aknqtpie, fingers crossed for you!

I'm feeling ok but still dealing with the pinched nerve in my neck. Hungry and thirsty all the time. Nausea too, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Conceive81

Wow, sounds like a stressful conversation! That's real mature of him.

Aknqtpie, fingers crossed for you!

I'm feeling ok but still dealing with the pinched nerve in my neck. Hungry and thirsty all the time. Nausea too, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## s_love

Lol I was just sitting here thinking "man I wish I was nauseated all the time" lol


----------



## brismommy

s_love said:


> Lol I was just sitting here thinking "man I wish I was nauseated all the time" lol

Is it sad that we have thoughts like that? I hear pregnant women complain all the time about being huge or not being comfortable and I just want to yell at them and say i would give anything to be huge and uncomfortable.


----------



## Conceive81

Agreed! It's a sign baby is well. The pinched nerve has nothing to do with the pregnancy, something I've been battling for a few years now, I have a bad neck. Thankfully my wonderful chiropractor can see me tomorrow.


----------



## brismommy

Its just your baby making sure your baby saying good morning mommy.


----------



## s_love

Sooo raise your hand if you're tipsy and on Pinterest looking at nursery ideas:wave: lol and I'm just making myself sad, not sure why I keep doing it!


----------



## s_love

Holy crap I am cramping bad today... AF should be here soon. Hooray


----------



## aknqtpie

Yuck, sorry love! I'm waiting for AF to show too... Any day.


----------



## s_love

So quiet today...


----------



## horseypants

yeah, weirdly quiet


----------



## Conceive81

I'm here! Just not sure if you really want to hear from me right now...don't want to be that person :(


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> I'm here! Just not sure if you really want to hear from me right now...don't want to be that person :(

Don't say that! Like we told Angel, we are so psyched and happy for you! We know how long and hard you worked for a bfp, so dont feel bad about talking about it!


----------



## Conceive81

Thanks Love. I'm a little hormonal. Went to the chiropractor and finally got some relief! I keep on getting the goggles, it's pretty hilarious. Then I want to cry over nothing. Feel like I'm unstable and off meds lol


----------



## brismommy

Even more reason to talk to us... We can either cheer you up when your sad or laugh when your being silly :) either way it passes the time.


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive - You and Angel.. DO NOT LEAVE US! :) hehe

I am back home. I was traveling home from Rural AK today.. but super tired, so I may turn in early. 

I am at CD29 today and I think 14/15 dpo. Going to test one last time tomorrow morning, and if it is negative, I will wait patiently for AF to show. Which should be any time now. 

Bris - What is your story??


----------



## brismommy

Me and my husband have been NTNP since we got married. We were already raising my niece and now we are trying to go about adopting her since she is 14 months old and we have had her since she was born... 
since the 1st of the year we really started TTC. The doctor had to put me on Clomid because comes to find out my body does not ovulate. 

So now me and my wonderful husband are slowly trying to figure this TTC thing out.


----------



## aknqtpie

That is really neat about adopting your niece. I hope you and your DH get your BFP soon!! :) 

I am on my first real cycle after my m/c. I had a long drawn out thing, and ended up having a d&c in Jan. (I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum in October.. so very long and drawn out).


----------



## brismommy

:hugs: I am sorry hun
I know how much a mc hurts... I had my 3rd one in November....
Evidently something about my progesterone levels tells my body to terminate the pregnancy so i will have to be on meds the whole time after I get pregnant.


----------



## aknqtpie

Bris - It sucks.. :( Hopefully we both have our BFPs soon! They will be checking my progesterone after I get prego next time. I had a hormone defficiency when I was a kid, so they will make sure that isn't translating to now. 

AFM - I am out for this month ladies. AF showed up in full force this AM. But the silver lining is that my body bounced back to a 29 day cycle post D&C. So that is good news. I plan on temping this cycle (although I didn't this morning, and may not start for a few days). I will update my sig with a link when I do. :)


----------



## Conceive81

Thanks Ladies, for the reassurance.

Brismommy, I think that is a beautiful thing to do, adopting your niece. 

Aknqtipie, I'm with you on the silver lining, a normal period is a great sign, very positive.

Well ladies, I've been fantasizing about quitting my job every day. I know it's not a possibility right now, but I've just had it! It's one thing after another. There has been a change in leadership and there is so much toxicity in the air, it makes it uncomfortable. I'm just waiting..hopefully I can find something better at a later stage.


----------



## aknqtpie

What do you do Conceive?


----------



## Conceive81

I work in the field of Human Resources.


----------



## aknqtpie

Ahhh yes.. my friend works in HR... I hear all the horror stories. 

I am executive assistant right now, but slowly transitioning into our accounting department.


----------



## brismommy

I hope you find something soon conceive... I know how bad it is working in a place like that. There is not point in having a job that you dont like any ways. That will just keep you in a bad mood.


----------



## Conceive81

I actually love my job in the sense that I love what I do...I'm just not happy where I am. There are so many unnecessary politics :( drives me mad.


----------



## aknqtpie

Public or private sector? 

Hopefully you can find something soon. The good thing about HR, is that there seems to be people looking for HR folks out there.


----------



## brismommy

I love my job and the atmosphere at work. We are like one big family. Its the best job I have ever had... i am gonna hate to leave it when we move though :( I worked so hard to get where I am.


----------



## s_love

Brismommy- maybe I missed it, what do you do?


----------



## sadangel777

Hi guys,

sorry to hear that your work environment sucks ... I want to quit my job, too! :flower: Just counting the days til I can take my maternity leave and then I think I'll be looking for something else.

Had a little scare this morning with some spotting, so I called off work and went to doc and everything looks good. So scary though. 

Hope everyone is doing okay and working on joining me and Conceive very soon!!!


----------



## brismommy

s_love said:


> Brismommy- maybe I missed it, what do you do?

I am a personalization specialist. I design invitations for different events.


----------



## horseypants

sadangel, thank goodness all is ok. force them to test your progesterone levels and if they are low, insist they put you on supplements even if they are reluctant. i wish i had done last time this just in case and kick myself over it to this day.


----------



## s_love

Brismommy- that sounds like fun! I'm job searching, wish I could find something like that!

Angel- hey! Glad everything is ok. Any u/s pics for us yet? So they said they spotting was normal and to be expected?


----------



## aknqtpie

Bris - That sounds like a lot of fun! I am not creative though, so I would suck at it. 

Angel - Glad everything looks okay... I would of done the same thing though. How far along are you now? 

I am tired, and want to go home and go to bed!


----------



## brismommy

It is a great job.... I love being able to create the perfect invitation for a wedding or baby shower.


----------



## s_love

So good news, just got a call from my REs office about my bloodwork I did last week. My Prolactin levels are finally down into th normal ranges... Yay!

Also hubby gave me a gift certificate he bought months and months ago... It's for a custom diaper bag made out of one of his uniforms. I know it might sound weird but there are a lot of women who make custom military purses and diaper bags and they are pretty popular amongst the wives, gfs and family members. Anyway its about to expire so he finally had to give it to me... Super sweet but makes me sad because I don't need it yet. But I guess I'll have one for when I do finally get a bfp...


----------



## horseypants

that is adorable <3 get one made anyway ;) make it so it is multipurpose too, and wear it in already ;) i'd be so into that!


----------



## s_love

Lol yeah I thought it was really sweet. The lady said she could make it look like a normal tote bag. I'm surprised DH thought of this on his own lol. We are using the cammies he wore on his last deployment to Afghanistan. Whenever I get it ill post a pic, she said turn around is about 3 weeks.


----------



## aknqtpie

That is really cool, and I bet really warms your heart because I know you worry that he isn't as emotionally invested as you are in the TTC thing.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> That is really cool, and I bet really warms your heart because I know you worry that he isn't as emotionally invested as you are in the TTC thing.

^ yep exactly! It made me smile like a goof! I got it very neutral since I have no idea what gender ill be using it for.


----------



## Mii

So I am CD10 and tested with an opk (just to see if there was ANY Lh rise ) and there wasn't even a HINT of a line :( I dont think I am ovulating this month (but just incase I am going to restest on friday) ;( andthe vitex have been giving me some crazy headaches. All around the same time. Bleh. :(


----------



## s_love

Mii said:


> So I am CD10 and tested with an opk (just to see if there was ANY Lh rise ) and there wasn't even a HINT of a line :( I dont think I am ovulating this month (but just incase I am going to restest on friday) ;( andthe vitex have been giving me some crazy headaches. All around the same time. Bleh. :(

Around what day do you usually OV? Cd10 sounds early in the cycle.


----------



## Mii

Well I actually only ovulate every other month (this is suppose to be my "skip month" but since I started taking Vitex I was/am hoping that it would maybe make me ovulate this month. I should ovulate on the 24th (CD15) But then again.. My cycle is kind of all over the place (which is why I started taking vitex) I think I am just going to keep testing with the opk's until I do ovulate.


----------



## sadangel777

Ill ask about the progesterone, thanks!

They said they couldnt find a single thing wrong, and it is normal to have it as long as it doesnt soak a pad and isnt bright red or with cramps. I havent had any more since this morning and the baby was jumping all around on the ultrasound! It was so good to see.

Love, thats great news! And sweet that he gave u that ... u have to post a pic when u get it!!

Im 11w today, ill leave my ticker on this time, i usually turn it off when i post here bcuz i dont want to upset anyone.

Thanks for being there for me i luv u guys.


----------



## aknqtpie

I was gonna say, I don't usually ovulate until CD14/15.. and I don't see a hint of anything and then BAM its positive...


----------



## aknqtpie

Did you have sex?? 

That happened to my friend.. she had sex and then started spotting (freaked her out) but it stopped. 

So are you team yellow?


----------



## Mii

Ah really?? Thats very hopefuly for me! :) (Ive never used opks before so I thought there should be some hint of a line now lol but that makes sense I usually ovulatefor only 3-4 days and its generally a week or so before I get my period lol


----------



## aknqtpie

The OPK will go positive about 24-48 hours before you O. They say its best to take it in the afternoon, but I know ladies who do FMU. 

I have digis this time around (my friend gave me a whole box) so I will be doing it twice a day starting at CD8.


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies, 

Lots of action going on!

Angel, I am so happy all is well. I am sure that was scary. 

Brismommy, that sounds awesome. I went into my field because I love it, hopefully I'll find the right company after this. I hesitate to say 'after the baby' because it's still too soon.

Love, Totally go get the bag. I have a bunch of baby stuff waiting, started shopping 5 years ago! Good news on the update from the RE too! I'm so excited for you. I guess the bcp helped regulate the prolactin?

Mii, opk's can suck. Mine always came up but I never got my bfp without help, so go figure.

AFM, well, I'm pooped. I just got my results and my HCG numbers doubled from 24 to 95. I'm still wondering if that's low though but they don't seem concerned. I'm just such a worrier.

I go in for my first pregnancy ultrasound on March 5th. I'll be holding my breath and crossing everything until then.

Also, I'm craving McDonald's like nobody's business.


----------



## Mii

(congrats on your BFP! :) 
but thats also frustrating ;( I never used opks to get pregnant with myles (just had sex on a daily basis, still took 6 months before a bfp.) 
but Myles dad and OH are different people but im 99.9% positive the reason we haven't got a bfp yet is because the lack of sexy time and my crazy cycle lol


----------



## s_love

Angel- you won't upset us, keep your ticker on! Glad everything is ok!

Mii- yeah just keep testing, it'll pop up in a few days I'm sure! Vitex is a vitamin right?

Aknqtpie- wish I had some digis lol I can't bring myself to buy them. I got some cheapie s off of Amazon but since I don't have anything to help me OV this month I'm wondering if I should even test...

Conceive- try not to worry lady! It's no good for you. Yeah I'm glad the Prolactin is down, I'm on meds called Bromocriptine for it. My numbers went from high 50s in December to 23 this month. 23 for non-breast feeding women is normal-high but still normal! Baby steps I guess lol...try to relax and get some McD's!!


----------



## Mii

It is! :) I started taking it about 5 days ago (when my period stopped) It's suppose to help regulate your cycles and make menstral symptoms not as bad (ie, lighter periods, not as bad cramps, not as bad mood swings etc etc)


----------



## s_love

See I'd like to try that but with the other meds I'm on, I'm not sure if I should


----------



## brismommy

conceive try not to worry so much.... i wish i could just guarantee that everything would be ok. :hugs:


----------



## Conceive81

I'm trying, my moods are so up and down! Going to get some rest,very sleepy.


----------



## aknqtpie

Conceive - Dang those hormones!! Try to relax, your numbers are doubling.. so that is good!! :) 

Love - I only have them because my friend gave them to me when she got prego, she bought a whole box but never opened it! Going to order some IC HPTs for this next cycle. I just spent way too much on HPTs... I need to order some soon.


----------



## Mii

I dont think I am going to buy anymore opk's after this friday. I said I wouldn't use them before and Ive only gotten negatives they are kinda taking away the excitement and joy with the what ifs or this could be the month! kinda thing lol


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls lots of catching up to do. I see we have some new people, welcome! :) 

Hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Just surviving CD2 ... CD1 I am full of hope.. CD2 I start thinking.. WTH?? Argh. 

Damn hormones.


----------



## s_love

I hate that, like 180 from day to day... It gets tiring. :hugs: sorry. 

I'm still cramping waiting on AF to show


----------



## Mii

Ugh I am seriously considering going to get a hpt I've been so weepy lately and getting headaces. It could be from the vitex but i did get my period 3 weeks early but it was way to heavy to just be spitting. I'm just not sure wat to think


----------



## aknqtpie

I spent way too much money on HPTs this last cycle. I need to order some ICs on Amazon..


----------



## s_love

I hate spending money on HPTs... Every month I just think "money wasted". 

So I'm apartment/house hunting... I hate it. Our apartment complex decided to increase our rent if we want to stay once our lease ends next month by $200!! It's insane. So I'm looking and these housing websites make me crazy! Lol they aren't organized enough for me. Tomorrow me and DH are going to drive around and see if we can find anything we like.

So I had a job interview this morning, and it went really well! I kept it hush hush so I wouldn't jinx it lol. But he said he will make his decision over the weekend and will call the candidate he nooses by Tuesday at the latest... So fingers crossed!

So my sister and BIL are coming in to town on Saturday... Apparently they aren't getting a divorce after all...


----------



## brismommy

It looks like you have an eventful few days planned... I hate house hunting so I definitely dont envy you there.


----------



## aknqtpie

Good luck with house hunting. Do they have housing on base? 

Glad your interview went well today. What kind of job was it for?? I hope you get it! 

Is that a good thing or bad thing that sister and bil are staying together? I remember you saying that you liked BIL..


----------



## s_love

Yeah they have base housing and we put our names on the wait list but its like a 1-3 month wait right now which sucks. But if you get base housing they take all your housing allowance. If we find another places for cheaper then we have more money in our pockets. It just sucks because we weren't planning on moving and then they hit us with the increase and this place just isn't worth it!

The job is on another base MCAS Miramar. It's for an office manager for the distribution warehouse. The supervisor I would be working with is hilarious and while I was waiting all the employees told me how laid back he was. Hoodies and jeans to work and you get to pick if you want to come in at 6,7, or 8... Lol just sounds awesome. 

Yeah I like this BIL lol, he's the only one I like. My other 3 (hubby's brothers) I don't get along with much. It's just my sister and BIL do fight a lot, they always have, I just don't want them to be moody while they are here.


----------



## aknqtpie

Miramar .. isn't that where the movie Top Gun was based? lol.. (I am a nerd.. I know). Good luck! :)


----------



## s_love

Lol yes! Don't worry, every time we go past the flight line I sing "highway to the danger zone"! My husband thinks I'm a dork.


----------



## aknqtpie

I've been to the place in Oceanside where they film the motorcycle scene..lol.. I love that movie.


----------



## s_love

I love Oceanside. I was actually looking at houses. I haven't seen that movie in forever... I'm gonna have to find it and watch it.


----------



## aknqtpie

It's been a while since I have seen it too. Now I have Danger Zone stuck in my head.. haha.. might make for an interesting commute :) 

I really only went there, so we could oogle at the Marines... I was 18.. and had a thing for guys in uniform. lol... My DH is ex-army, but we met after he got out..lol


----------



## s_love

Lol well a man in uniform is a wonderful thing, so I can't say that I blame you! Lol but after living on base and seeing them everyday it does lose some of its appeal.. Well at least their cammies do, dress blues though... Oh my. My husband puts them on and... Panty droppers lol.

Speaking of DH, today is his last day of leave after surgery. Technically he's allowed to BD today but I have doubts that we should. He's still sore and I don't want to mess anything up.


----------



## ElleT613

Hi girls. I hope everything is doing well:) 

Just wanted to fill you all in that my first IUI was confirmed yesterday as a :bfn:.

Ugh, oh well, onto the next! How is everyone? S-love glad your hubs is almost recovered!


----------



## s_love

ElleT613 said:


> Hi girls. I hope everything is doing well:)
> 
> Just wanted to fill you all in that my first IUI was confirmed yesterday as a :bfn:.
> 
> Ugh, oh well, onto the next! How is everyone? S-love glad your hubs is almost recovered!

So sorry hun :hugs: but it seems youre staying positive and thats great! Will you be doing another IUI this next cycle? And thank you, Im glad hes almost 100% too... lol he needs to get out of this house!

Well ladies its official... Ive gone off the deep end. I was sitting here looking at a friends baby registry debating what to buy her (thankfully she is in Texas and I dont have to go to the shower :happydance:) and I was like "hey thats something Id like when my time comes, and so is that, and so it that... and next thing I know I have a wish list made with like 50+ items... lol good lord Im making lists and Im not even pregnant


----------



## ElleT613

s_love said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. I hope everything is doing well:)
> 
> Just wanted to fill you all in that my first IUI was confirmed yesterday as a :bfn:.
> 
> Ugh, oh well, onto the next! How is everyone? S-love glad your hubs is almost recovered!
> 
> So sorry hun :hugs: but it seems youre staying positive and thats great! Will you be doing another IUI this next cycle? And thank you, Im glad hes almost 100% too... lol he needs to get out of this house!
> 
> Well ladies its official... Ive gone off the deep end. I was sitting here looking at a friends baby registry debating what to buy her (thankfully she is in Texas and I dont have to go to the shower :happydance:) and I was like "hey thats something Id like when my time comes, and so is that, and so it that... and next thing I know I have a wish list made with like 50+ items... lol good lord Im making lists and Im not even pregnantClick to expand...

Hahah, that made me laugh. I do the same thing when I'm in babys r us, I'm like... I'll take this.. and that... but NOT THAT. haha.

Thank you! I was prepared before the nurse called me yesterday as I had take a few tests. I had my crying already over with so just ready to move forward now. Waiting for AF to start. I will be doing another IUI this cycle.... they are talking about perhaps changing me from clomid to femara-- I need to ask why though as clomid worked just fine for me.


----------



## s_love

Thats a good question. Ive seen a lot of women switched from Clomid to Femera even though Clomid was working fine to get them to O. If you get an answer, let me know because Im curious!

And Im glad Im not the only one! But I just feel dumb because I actually created a wish list, like on the Target website lol. Its private so no one can see it but I think Ive crossed the crazy line by doing it.


----------



## Chris_25

Love- good luck apartment/house hunting hope you guys find something. I would wait a few more days to BD just to make sure. 

Elle- so sorry about your BFN hopefully this next one will work.


----------



## aknqtpie

Elle - Sorry about your BFN. Looks like we will get to be Cycle buddies :) 

Love - I would wait until he feels okay to BD, I guess leave it up to him. I still have my "registry" from my last BFP. I haven't looked at it, but I am sure I will at some point. But I did not know about the Target Wishlist.. I might have to do that. I decided that registering for stuff is completely overwhelming... how do you know the best products to use??? lol

I wonder if Femera is stronger?


----------



## s_love

Yeah Im doing what I can to avoid his sexual advances lol... I know hes still too sore but he seems committed to getting into my pants today. He actually started not feeling good so he went back to bed.

Yeah I have other stuff on my WishList besides just baby related items lol but its all private so no one can see and I just use it as reminders. Like if someone mentions something they may want for Christmas or birthday I put it on my list. 

I honestly have no idea about what is best in most categories. I just go and read reviews on stuff and see how the other ladies like it. At least when I do need it, Ill be prepared lol.


----------



## Mii

So new update:
OH and I had a talk the other night and we think we are to stop NTNP until we have a few important things sorted out (which may take a few month and are extremely important for us to get done before we get pregnant.) I know we've talked about stopping NTNP but I have a hunch that we are going to keep NTNP lol He just really wants a better paying job before anything happens. (and he is hoping to get a call sometime this month or/and an interview at a better paying job) I completely understand where he is coming from and Im okay waiting to keep NTNP. (buuuut just incase we keep NTNP for the rest of this month I bought a cheapy HPT to test for in a week or so ;) !
Ill keep you guys a bit updated but I just wanted to say I prob wont be posting as much anymore.


----------



## s_love

Mii- I hope you get everything sorted out and taken care of. Keep us updated and feel free to keep chatting with us all if you want. We're here to talk about pretty much anything. :flower:

AF has arrived... With a vengeance! I had to break out the heating pad... And wine lol ( well not yet but I am going to at dinner)


----------



## Mii

Thanks :) Ill def keep updating and just talking/chatting. I think the idea of an unplanned pregnancy with NTNP is kind of scaring him and he wants to be more prepared for when it does happen. (Money right now and moving into different place are big factors that we want to get out of the way so when the pregnancy does happen we dont get anxiouse and feeling rushed and overwhelmed. :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Mii - I can understand that, like love said.. feel free to stay on here.. we BS about random things sometimes :) 

Love - Sorry about AF.... I think we have all synced our cycles through the internet lol


----------



## s_love

Bahahaha! It was only a matter of time before Internet syncing happened!


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies,

Elle, I'm sorry about the bfn, but happy to see your positive spirit. As far as Clomid working for you, it may be making you ovulate but I have heard that sometimes that isn't the right fix. Do you ovulate at all on your own? 

Love, so happy to hear hubby recovered well and things will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Mii

I'm watching What the Expect when you're expecting. I dont know if its making me want to be pregnant more or keeping my sane until I do lol 
Is it wrong of me to REALLY want a girl next time and be disappointed if its not? I feel so bad for saying this but I mean I have my baby boy. I want my baby girl next :( But then I feel like Id be closer to her because we are both girls and then I dont want a girl because I never want Myles to feel left out... Gah.


----------



## brismommy

It makes sense to me... i want a boy because i am scared i won't love another daughter the same and one of them will feel left out


----------



## s_love

Sorry ladies, can't say I know the feeling... after 15 unsuccessful months trying for the first, gender doesn't matter anymore. 

But I think what your feeling is natural... I've read stuff like this from a lot of ladies TTC their second or third. There's an entire forum dedicated to gender disappointment so you know you're not alone in that thinking. I think wanting to have experience both genders is normal.


----------



## aknqtpie

love - I am with you.. at this point, I would be happy with either. :)


----------



## brismommy

I just worry with my first being adopted.... I see so many people who are adopted think they are less loved by there parents I really dont want my sweet angel to feel that way.


----------



## s_love

I wouldn't worry about that, as long as you don't single any child out then there shouldn't be a problem. You'll always love your children (adopted or not) and as long as you show the they will never feel that way. I know there are adoption horror stories where the kid feels left out and unloved but I do have adopted friends who come from the most caring and close families ever.


----------



## brismommy

Thank you! I think that is my biggest fear even worse than never having my own child. I love her so much and her biological mom doesnt want her... even though she wants her other 3. it makes me so mad.


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't think you will have to worry about it, it sounds like you guys love her very much. 

I have a friend who adopted three kids and then had her own, and you can tell that she loves them and they are all treated equally. Which is awesome!


----------



## s_love

brismommy said:


> Thank you! I think that is my biggest fear even worse than never having my own child. I love her so much and her biological mom doesnt want her... even though she wants her other 3. it makes me so mad.

Wow... If you don't mind me asking, did she give a reason why she wanted the others but not your little girl? That makes me mad and I don't even know the bio mom. 

Well it sounds like you have a deep love for her and would never let her feel unloved or unwanted. You deserve her and she deserves a loving mom like you.


----------



## aknqtpie

TGIF... And I might get to go watch fireworks tomorrow  

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## brismommy

s_love said:


> brismommy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think that is my biggest fear even worse than never having my own child. I love her so much and her biological mom doesnt want her... even though she wants her other 3. it makes me so mad.
> 
> Wow... If you don't mind me asking, did she give a reason why she wanted the others but not your little girl? That makes me mad and I don't even know the bio mom.
> 
> Well it sounds like you have a deep love for her and would never let her feel unloved or unwanted. You deserve her and she deserves a loving mom like you.Click to expand...

She didn't give a reason i am guessing it is because this one she doesn't even know who the father is and she has been in and out of jail since she had her.


----------



## s_love

Hooray for Friday! So apparently FB got together today and all the expectant mommies decided together to blow up my newsfeed with pics and updates. Then I had to go to the naval hospital to pick up my prescription and I waited and waited, their computers went down and apparently without them they couldn't go look in the prescription "L" bin to see if mine had already been filled and was ready... Just an annoying day. 

Aknqtpie- where are the fireworks and what's the occasion?

Ladies have you ever heard of the psychic Suzy Rayne?


----------



## horseypants

I'm totally pissed off today. Why the fuck does every other mother fucker get to have a kid? My coworker whos wife got PG around the same time as me just came into the office to brag about his baby. I smiled but wanted to cry.


----------



## s_love

Sorry horsey, people can be unbelievably selfish. As long as they are happy they don't really care what they say.

Brismommy, it sounds like she is in a way better environment with you. It's her bio moms loss that she will never get to watch such a sweet little girl grow and live her life.


----------



## aknqtpie

Horsey - Sorry about the new mommy :hugs:

Love - Fur Rondy (the winter carnival in Anchorage) starts tonight. It is a lot of fun. The Iditarod kicks off at the end of the two week festival. They have carnival rights, dog sled races, dances, fireworks, running with the reindeer, outhouse races, Its a whole big thing. https://www.furrondy.net/ <--- That's the website incase you are interested. 

Bris - Sounds like she is much better with you.


----------



## Conceive81

Fur Rondy sounds fun!!!!!!

Love, sorry about ur annoying day.

Horsey, so sorry. I work with a lot of inconsiderate ppl too and Love is right, some ppl really only think about their own happiness. Don't let them rain on your parade.


----------



## Mii

I don't think a new mom talking about her baby is selfish.. I mean she's happy she is aloud to be happy.. (I mean I dont know your situation with this women so there is a big difference if she knew what you went through/are going through and still was flaunting what she had then yes I think that is selfish) 

more cramping today. Forgot to buy an Opk today, getting one tomorrow. Also been bloated all friggin' day and I have been getting headaches every day for the last week at the exact same time. I am going to assume the bloating and headaches are from the vitex.


----------



## s_love

Aknqtpie- that looks like fun! I clicked on the website, looks like something I'd want to go to. Are y'all going to take a carriage ride and stuff too?

So we went out with BIL and sister last night and we took them around to see some sites and did a lot of walking... DH was hurting when we got home. I think he over did it. I told him until he can walk without being sore, no sexy time. We are supposed to meet up with them again for more sightseeing but we will see.


----------



## Mii

Kind of kicking myself today for using my last opk on wednesday. More cramps, looking hopeful.


----------



## aknqtpie

Love - Sorry DH is sore again. I think we all do that, we feel better, but don't remember to take it easy because we can overdo it! We decided not to drive in for Fur Rondy (it is about an hour from where we live). Feeling kind of lazy today .. hahaha .. I think we will be going to Walmart, and playing COD (Double XP weekend!) and doing laundry today. Oh.. I am also making some Irish Cream Brownies.. :) 

Mii - SOrry about the cramps.. hope it is good though!


----------



## s_love

Ooh Irish cream brownies sound good! Send them my way!! I would have loved to have a lazy day today! We did so much sight seeing! I got up and decided to be productive and go run and do dishes and laundry and I lost all my steam... Now my BIL and DH are playing cod and won't let me play!! Lol oh well bonding time with my sister.


----------



## brismommy

Hell my husband and his buddy are playing COD tonight... so of course I dont get to play. they just try and kill me a million times when I do try and play with them.


----------



## aknqtpie

The three of us should hijack TVs!! lol. I was playing earlier today, but I am kinda tired now... plus late at night all the good people come on, and frankly.. I suck lol...


----------



## s_love

Holy hell ladies I had the worst night. My sis and BIL came over and after we dropped them off t the hotel I came back and was laying on the couch and dozed off and I woke up about 30 minutes later running for the bathroom. I have been puking with diarrhea ( sorry tmi) all night. I have fever, chills, and am so achy this morning. I hope this passes quick.


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. My stomach has been upset all day too.


----------



## brismommy

hey not passing it around! I dont want to be next. lol

I hope you get to feeling better... do you think it was something you ate?


----------



## Chris_25

s_love said:


> Holy hell ladies I had the worst night. My sis and BIL came over and after we dropped them off t the hotel I came back and was laying on the couch and dozed off and I woke up about 30 minutes later running for the bathroom. I have been puking with diarrhea ( sorry tmi) all night. I have fever, chills, and am so achy this morning. I hope this passes quick.



Ugh no! Everyone has the virus! I'm not sure how i've managed to escape it with everyone around me :knock on wood: I thought I was getting it the other day because I was going to the bathroom as well. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies, 

I had some dark brown discharge last night when I wiped. It was bright red this morning. Hubby says its just spotting but its way too late for implantation bleeding. I'm waiting for the drs. office to call me back. I also have cramps. I am scared. My sil said she had spotting but I woke up not feeling pregnant anymore and more like my period is starting...


----------



## brismommy

Conceive81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had some dark brown discharge last night when I wiped. It was bright red this morning. Hubby says its just spotting but its way too late for implantation bleeding. I'm waiting for the drs. office to call me back. I also have cramps. I am scared. My sil said she had spotting but I woke up not feeling pregnant anymore and more like my period is starting...

Oh my conceive :hugs: put your feet up sweety and relax. Try not to stress. My friend had the same thing and now she has a beautiful 2 week old little girl so it doesnt always turn out bad. just remember that. AND KEEP US UPDATED :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Oh honey. Keep us informed. :hugs: 

Put your feet up and relax.


----------



## s_love

Oh conceive, just try and relax( I know easier said than done) dont over stress yourself. I know a girl too who had spotting/bleeding that scared her to death but she's got a bouncing LO healthy as can be now. Everything will be ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive, just try and relax. I've heard spotting is very normal. keep us posted!


----------



## sadangel777

Conceive, so sorry to hear. Please try to calm down and wait to hear from doctor.

I had bad cramping a few times, and I also had some spotting. You don't know what's going on yet, so try not to worry (although I myself can't help but worry constantly).

Please keep us posted. *HUGS* :hugs:

P.S. When I spotted last week, my doctor told me spotting is normal and can occur any time during the pregnancy. She said as long as I'm not soaking through a thick pad, I am fine. But I know how scary spotting and cramping can be.


----------



## horseypants

conceive, I know how scary that is and i know many cases where people went through it for a bit and everything turned out perfectly fine. can you go to the doc and have them test your progesterone? some people swear by supplements and others don't think it is necessary. it might be worth pushing for, just for peace of mind. xoxoxoxo thinking of you today.


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all so much for responding so quickly and being there for me. I really appreciate it. I just got back from the RE's office and it was confirmed that I am definitely miscarrying. There is no sac visible. 

I have to wait to see if I expel it naturally or if I'll need help with that..so I go back for another blood test and possible u/s next Monday. I took a test this morning and the line was already faint so the numbers seem to be going down quickly and I no longer have any symptoms at all.

My RE was very sad, I held it together as best as I could. My hubby had an emergency work call to take so it was just me and her...she said that we will be able to try again on the second cycle (after I expel this pregnancy and begin my next cycle) since it is so early, it is pretty much a chemical.

I had bought some maternity clothes this weekend because I was already bloating. I also bought a couple of baby items with hubby. We both cried. Luckily, I did tell my boss, so it wasn't awkward having to tell her why I'm unexpectedly out. To add to the misery of today, I also had a course to go to for work, but I will just take today and tomorrow off instead and relax.

I'm not totally down in the dumps...just a feeling of this all being surreal. She said it's genetic, in the sense that the cells just never formed well to sustain a pregnancy. In the interim, she upped my thyroid meds to bring my levels down even more, as that may be a factor.

Hugs and kisses, you ladies helped a great deal this morning.


----------



## aknqtpie

Oh Conceive.. I am so sorry. There are a million things I can say, but I know that it won't help and you don't want to hear them. 

Just know that I am thinking of you and am here to give you virtual hugs :hugs: It isn't easy to go through, and I am glad DH is there to support you. 

Don't feel bad about taking a few days off. I had to do that as well.


----------



## s_love

Oh conceive I am so sorry!! If there was something, anything any of us could do for you, you know we would.

You are a strong lady :hugs:

Take the next few days and pamper yourself and do whatever you need to do. Scream, cry, bitch, rant and rave... We are here to listen.


----------



## horseypants

i'm so sorry xo


----------



## Conceive81

I do want to ask your opinions on something. As you all may remember, life at work for me has been really tough. I'm starting to think it's not helping my situation. The bottom line is, there are way too many unhealthy politics, to give you an example, my manager, whom I really adore, was in tears yesterday.

I think I need to look for a new job, seriously. The other side of me thinks to stay because of the benefits. If I change jobs I won't have FMLA for 12 months...

What do you all think?


----------



## Chris_25

Conceive, i'm so very sorry. Just know that we are all here for you and it will happen for you again with a healthy baby.


----------



## s_love

Conceive81 said:


> I do want to ask your opinions on something. As you all may remember, life at work for me has been really tough. I'm starting to think it's not helping my situation. The bottom line is, there are way too many unhealthy politics, to give you an example, my manager, whom I really adore, was in tears yesterday.
> 
> I think I need to look for a new job, seriously. The other side of me thinks to stay because of the benefits. If I change jobs I won't have FMLA for 12 months...
> 
> What do you all think?

Honestly I feel like you need to go with your gut. You know what is best for you and your body and if you feel the environment is not conducive for TTC then start looking for something new. Especially if you aren't and haven't been happy with the company for awhile. We spend more time at work than anywhere else, so you might as well enjoy the place you are at. 

I know the thought of not having FMLA is scary because I would want that readily available so I wouldnt have to rush back after baby is born. I say discuss with DH and see what he thinks about it


----------



## Conceive81

He supports me in the decision. He too thinks that it is not conducive to TTC. I've been there for 5 years now...and each year has gotten more stressful than the last.


----------



## s_love

I say start looking honestly. Obviously don't quit yet so you will have income but start looking for other positions. A change of scenery could do you good!


----------



## aknqtpie

That is a hard question, but I understand where you are coming from. I don't think it hurts to look, but if you find a job after getting pregnant, and you are offered the job. Come clean with the new boss and let them know what your plans are for maternity leave, etc. But wait until after the job offer... because they can't rescind it... it's against Labor laws to discriminate based on being pregnant. 

If you are nervous about leaving however, maybe look at some things that you can do to decompress yourself in the mean time. Maybe meditation or yoga.. even going to the gym or for a walk on lunch. Something that can bring down the stress level.


----------



## sadangel777

Conceive,

I am SO so sorry. :hugs: I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. I know how it feels to lose a baby, and it is awful. I hope your doc gets your levels in order and the next pregnancy is healthy.

I understand the stress of being unhappy at work; the last job I held for nearly 9 years before I had to quit on the spot because I couldn't take it any more. Looking back, I should have quit long before it got to that point. Now, I am unhappy again, but for a different reason. I'm making them transfer me to my former position, even if it means crappier hours and less money. I just hate what I'm doing.

My advice is, if you are miserable, it isn't worth staying, even for maternity leave. You can always start looking; during the negotiations, you never know, you may be able to negotiate that benefits start right away. It doesn't hurt to look, at least.

I wish you lots of luck and I'm always here for you.

:flower:


----------



## horseypants

about the job conceive, i think you should leave, but i know it is way easier said than done as i am in roughly the same situation and should take my own advice.


----------



## Conceive81

I can't thank you all enough for your kind words and support. Today went by slowly..still no gushing of blood as I would have expected. Just continual brownish clots when I wipe. Sorry if tmi. 

Cried a few times but for the most part I'm just numb. I'm going to start living again instead of being chained to work or ttc. I've decided to start looking seriously and if I do get pregnant, great, I'll figure that out then. If not, I'll do another IUI in a couple of months. 

I had a good conversation with a mentor from work, and spoke with my good friend about it. I am abundantly grateful for the support I have and for you ladies, you have no idea how much you all mean to me!

I think you're all right, if you're unhappy with anything you should change it. Make the best out of the situation you're in and move on as soon as you can.

Angel, I'm glad to hear you made a change, sorry to hear the hours are more crappy, I hope that they aren't by much.


----------



## Chris_25

Yes, I would say I for whT will make you happiest. I been going through the same thing lately. I've been at my job 10.5 years and am scared to leave, but I am miserable. So maybe you could just go find something less stressful and more enjoyable to take that strain off of you. Just hang in there <3


----------



## ElleT613

Conceive81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thank you all so much for responding so quickly and being there for me. I really appreciate it. I just got back from the RE's office and it was confirmed that I am definitely miscarrying. There is no sac visible.
> 
> I have to wait to see if I expel it naturally or if I'll need help with that..so I go back for another blood test and possible u/s next Monday. I took a test this morning and the line was already faint so the numbers seem to be going down quickly and I no longer have any symptoms at all.
> 
> My RE was very sad, I held it together as best as I could. My hubby had an emergency work call to take so it was just me and her...she said that we will be able to try again on the second cycle (after I expel this pregnancy and begin my next cycle) since it is so early, it is pretty much a chemical.
> 
> I had bought some maternity clothes this weekend because I was already bloating. I also bought a couple of baby items with hubby. We both cried. Luckily, I did tell my boss, so it wasn't awkward having to tell her why I'm unexpectedly out. To add to the misery of today, I also had a course to go to for work, but I will just take today and tomorrow off instead and relax.
> 
> I'm not totally down in the dumps...just a feeling of this all being surreal. She said it's genetic, in the sense that the cells just never formed well to sustain a pregnancy. In the interim, she upped my thyroid meds to bring my levels down even more, as that may be a factor.
> 
> Hugs and kisses, you ladies helped a great deal this morning.


Oh Conceive, I am so sorry:hugs:

I hate this so much for you. You are clearly very strong and going to get through this. Thinking of you!


----------



## brismommy

Conceive81 said:


> I do want to ask your opinions on something. As you all may remember, life at work for me has been really tough. I'm starting to think it's not helping my situation. The bottom line is, there are way too many unhealthy politics, to give you an example, my manager, whom I really adore, was in tears yesterday.
> 
> I think I need to look for a new job, seriously. The other side of me thinks to stay because of the benefits. If I change jobs I won't have FMLA for 12 months...
> 
> What do you all think?

I definately think you should find you a different job. Some where where you can be happy and not get so upset. I am so sorry conceive I wish there was something i can do


----------



## Conceive81

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone doing today? Anything new? It's quiet in here.

Going back tomorrow. Feeling better about everything today. Haven't started a full flow yet, but learned today that my hcg results from yesterday were 150, really low for 5 1/2 weeks...so I should bleed soon. If not, they said they could give me a vaginal medication, but I think I will wait. I have another appointment on Monday to see how things are going.

I just hope I don't lose it on anyone tomorrow. My patience is running thin.


----------



## horseypants

I know how that is with the patience running thin and the coworkers. I almost tore someone a new one today and yesterday and it really isn't me to be that way. If you feel yourself getting angry, Go get a glass of water and down it. You could be dehydrated too. Hugs.


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: if you have to, go somewhere where u can close the door and decompress.


----------

